# Something About Nothing...........#8



## macraven

Welcome to your home away from home!


Everyone is invited to join us.



You can lurk, read and post here.


The only rule we have is to play nice. 


Jump in and say what is on your mind, ask a question about the darkside, talk about your insurance rising due to a teen now behind the wheel, complain about those next door neighbors, talk about the weather, tell us about your diet, talk about your vacation, or just show the love for the darkside, etc.......



The house is almost ready for the homies.
I just need some help in decorating it now........





Here are the links to all the other threads:

Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1749271

Part 4: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787403

Part 5: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1886193

Part 6: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2030658

Part 7: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144991


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## marciemi

Hi Guys!  Just checking in to the new digs!  (And apparently had to sign in to join in on the fun!).  We just got back from Madison moments ago so I'll stop in later to catch up!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Ah I love the new house smell!!

I call dibs on the lazy-boy with the big screen tv in front of it!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

i brought us some






as a housewarming present

one for me, one for you

two for me, one for you


----------



## circelli

ahhhh the place is even clean!!!!  for now!!! 
here are the pics I promised!!!


----------



## macraven

cute pics!!

love the "mom" necklace.



i figure the homies of the past, present and future will start dropping in this week.


i do have to agree with Mr Double D.
love the new house smell.


of course, after the first big party bash here, it will reek like the other estates we have occupied....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

A new home and awesome pics, what a great housewarming! Candy and cuties, who could ask for more? By the way, I call the room with the balcony overlooking the pool....

Ok, here's a "riddle me this", Homies -- I did it, I bought the AP! So, I called to get the AP rate for our Thanksgiving trip at RPR ($174!, standard 2 doubles), and I made a reservation for Jan.10-13 also at RPR ($197, standard King). Now, this just seems crazy to me -- how can it be more in the middle of January than Thanksgiving? Is it because I got the King, because I will call right back and make it 2 doubles! Are the AP rates not fully out yet for January? I'm just puzzled...

Maria


----------



## Laurabearz

lurking


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... and yes, we put it up and take it down all the same day ... 

A few daytime pictures:










































... and a few nighttime pictures:


----------



## Tinker-tude

Great to be back "home" again!  Moving should always be this easy.

Bonny, your yard is its usual fabulous Halloween super spooky self.  The kids must be scared to death of your place.


The kids in the pirate and fireman costumes are great!  And hello, fellow witch!  

I forgot to take the camera to the two parties we went to.   The host at the second party took us trick or treating in his neighborhood. I wasn't familiar with the roads.  I got distracted by the kids having a play fight with light sabers and kept walking straight when the road curved.  Luckily, the ditch I walked/fell into was soft with water, weeds, and mud.  I didn't get hurt at all, just very embarrassed and cold.  Next year, I'm flying on my broomstick from house to house.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Can we form a broomstick brigade? I still haven't gotten over my love of "Bewitched"...

Wow! Absolutely amazing photos! Now that's how you do Halloween! Very impressive, thanks for allowing us to experience it vicariously!

Gotta finish putting away Halloween and get out Thanksgiving. It's a small bin with not much, but after Halloween, I like a little break before the full test decorations of Christmas. 

Maria


----------



## circelli

Here is some more chocolate for you Bonny!!!

Hope you had a FANTASTIC birthday!!


----------



## macraven

to bonny!





catch you all later...


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> to bonny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catch you all later...


 
not if we catch u 1st

great pics all

happy birthday bonny, ur (close enough, let's pretend we're playing horse shoes & call this a ringer) a halloween baby...no wonder u like the holiday


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies and Happy Birthday bonny *


----------



## bubba's mom

Well!  What's the big idea movin' while I'm busy and can't help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can't get rid of me _that _easily 

Nutshell:  Bonny, happy belated and kicka$$ yard as usual 

Maria: when is your Thanksgiving trip?  Dates make all the difference.

Hey Donald, Tam, Lawrence & Marci 

Janet: I think you have ur math wrong.  One for you, one for me.  Two for you, two for me 

Dawnna: kids are cute...so is your costume.  We're humbugs and don't dress up...just take the troops out...in the rain this year 


Can't believe you made another move Mac!  8th house!!   Can I be your new realtor?  Me thinks you're a good customer


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Lucy,I'm home..Whats up homies?*


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Well!  What's the big idea movin' while I'm busy and can't help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get rid of me _that _easily
> 
> 
> Can't believe you made another move Mac!  8th house!!   Can I be your new realtor?  Me thinks you're a good customer





you sure can!  

and you don't even have to have a license to be our agent........
you have a hairdresser license and driver's license ......next best thing in certificates to selling a house


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies!

Here with an odd update. My Thanksgiving trip is Nov. 25-29, and APH is the best rate at $174 for 2 doubles in a standard room at RPR. I called Uni reservations and asked a ton of questions. My best rate for my January 10-13 trip is $175, and that's AAA, double or king at RPR. APH was $197 for the same room, the double and king are the same rate for both APH and AAA. Very surprised and a bit flabbergasted  ...I never dreamed AAA would be lower than APH. On the bright side, I am very pleased to be a new AP holder, this is my secret weapon to get a HHN/Harry Potter trip next Autumn!  

Maria


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Lucy,I'm home..Whats up homies?*



oh man, where should i start?


nevermind me, how are you doing?
today the first day on your new job?



do you like it?
do you get free coffee all day long?
are the dudes hot?


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hey Homies!
> 
> Here with an odd update. My Thanksgiving trip is Nov. 25-29, and APH is the best rate at $174 for 2 doubles in a standard room at RPR. I called Uni reservations and asked a ton of questions. My best rate for my January 10-13 trip is $175, and that's AAA, double or king at RPR. APH was $197 for the same room, the double and king are the same rate for both APH and AAA. Very surprised and a bit flabbergasted  ...I never dreamed AAA would be lower than APH. On the bright side, I am very pleased to be a new AP holder, this is my secret weapon to get a HHN/Harry Potter trip next Autumn!
> 
> Maria



Woo Hoo for the upcoming trips!!



out of my last 15 stays on site, the AAA had the lower room rate than the APH for me..
think it was due to the dates i went.


in fact, of all the years i have had the AP, i have not used it for my room discount..


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> oh man, where should i start?
> 
> 
> nevermind me, how are you doing?
> today the first day on your new job?
> 
> 
> 
> do you like it?
> do you get free coffee all day long?
> are the dudes hot?



*The power plant is building A new reactor,and my job is to transport workers via bus from the parking area to the work site.They have to park 2miles from the plant and we bus them in thru 4check points.I have to use the wand to detect any metal objects on personal.This one dude stands at least 7' and from Texas with A easter island face.I'm not messing with him!!!

All in all its realy boring,but I'm not complainig.I think come my day off I can make some real good money chartering some of these peeps fishing!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Forgot to add.You think airports have security-HAH.This place is like working at A jail or something..*


----------



## circelli

donald I am glad you are okay with the new job!!!

I figure if I dress up as a Witch if someone slips and calls me a Bee with an itch it is all good!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BONNY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



I hope you get lots of great loot.  Or at least lots of great food.

Congrats on your new job, Donald!  Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!

I got no sleep last night, so I can't wait until the kiddoes are in bed.  Time to crash....


----------



## macraven

wonder if T-tude ever sleep last night?


morning homies, it is tuesday.
once it is 5:00 today, only 3 more work days until the weekend!


----------



## Coach81

Hey everyone.. hope all is well...


----------



## tlinus

Hi Dee Ho HO Homies......

WOWzers house #8??!!?? We are way better than Big Brother. We talk alot, huh??

Donald - good luck with the new job

tinker - hope you got some sleep

circ - great pics

and 

Bonny!!! Happy Birthday!!! Isn't halloween your Anniversary as well? You and my Best friend share the same birthday and they got married on halloween as well! How cool is your house??!!?? I wanna go next halloween 

Been busy with kids school, sports and illness. 4 out of 5 in the Bean House have gone down with some viral infection over the past 4 weeks.


----------



## keishashadow

did u all vote yet today?  ive been pandering all day, taking a break & back to beat the bushes i goeth to repayeth my chits

tracie - nothing worse than sick beans, sorry!


macraven said:


> you sure can!
> 
> and you don't even have to have a license to be our agent........
> you have a hairdresser license and driver's license ......next best thing in certificates to selling a house


 
ahemthought i had the job locked up here



donaldduck352 said:


> *The power plant is building A new reactor,and my job is to transport workers via bus from the parking area to the work site.They have to park 2miles from the plant and we bus them in thru 4check points.I have to use the wand to detect any metal objects on personal.This one dude stands at least 7' and from Texas with A easter island face.I'm not messing with him!!!*
> 
> _*All in all its realy boring,but I'm not complainig.I think come my day off I can make some real good money chartering some of these peeps fishing!!*_


 
im still laffing

so, u work with Homer Simpson now?


----------



## macraven

that's right!
keisha is our homie real estate agent.......


ps, can you get us a discount on our rent here?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey, Bonnie......looks like our yards had something in common this year!


----------



## macraven

homie, how was your hhn adventure?

i saw some of the food pics you did.




welcome back home!


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> homie, how was your hhn adventure?
> 
> i saw some of the food pics you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back home!








We had an awesome time!!!  It was VERY hot while we were there but we gladly accepted it and just rode more water rides!   We made it through all of the houses except Frankenstein.  We really enjoyed them all.

We met Mike for a few minutes at Finnegans.  He seemed like a really cool guy.

Rip Ride Rockit...hmmmm.  Our first morning in USO it opened right as the park did and we were on the first train out that day.  And then we were the first ones stuck on it as we rolled into back into the loading area.  We were stuck on it for about 20 minutes...then they shut it down for the rest of the day and night.  We rode it again later in the week but we got one of those ROUGH cars.  The wife stated "no more" after that as it beat the crap out of her.  We thought Manta at Seaworld blew it out of the water, personally.

We did take your advice and enjoyed Louie's pizza on several occasions.  Mmmmmmmm.....excellent!!!  We also chowed at Finnegans as well.  I suppose I should go post the food pics here in a few.

Overall wonderful time!!  We ate at the Orlando Ale House across the street one night and really enjoyed that too!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hatter, i love hearing about your trip.

you are so right, mike is very kewl.....

i encouraged him to join Chainsaw Wolf board and he loves it.
why don't you join up also for it.
tell Wolfie, Raven sent you......


i do like to hear how others liked our recommendations for food in the parks.
i always get the salad and pizza at louies during hhn.

this is the first year i ordered bangers and mash at finnegans.
wow, i didn't know what i have been missing all these years.

post everything you want on this thread.
all of us love pictures


----------



## macraven

all of a sudden, i feel icky.

i'm going to try to sleep for a bit.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


Ok,I know Ive been a slacker this last wee bit but.....



Room fur a wee yin ?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> that's right!
> keisha is our homie real estate agent.......
> 
> 
> ps, can you get us a discount on our rent here?


 
if it's free, it's for me (us)



Mad Hattered said:


> Hey, Bonnie......looks like our yards had something in common this year!


 
my ex does get around


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> did u all vote yet today?  ive been pandering all day, taking a break & back to beat the bushes i goeth to repayeth my chits
> 
> tracie - nothing worse than sick beans, sorry!
> 
> ahemthought i had the job locked up here
> 
> 
> 
> im still laffing
> 
> so, u work with Homer Simpson now?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

evening all ...  

Thank you for all the anniversary and birthday wishes ... sorry for not replying sooner but it was a busy few days with getting ready for Halloween


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


>


Hey ... those are the chairs we usually sit in at Finnegan's!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> wonder if T-tude ever sleep last night?
> 
> FONT]




Yes, I did!  But that's actually the night before last night now.



tlinus said:


> tinker - hope you got some sleep
> 
> 
> Been busy with kids school, sports and illness. 4 out of 5 in the Bean House have gone down with some viral infection over the past 4 weeks.



Thanks!  I slept for a very long time Monday night, and spent the whole night up last night working on program notes for our upcoming concert. 

Sorry the family is sick....  That's never any fun, but for 4 weeks - UUUUUGH!
Hope everyone gets better soon!  



Now I need a nap before the kids get up and I have to buy groceries for dinner.  We're have company tonight and I haven't even planned the menu.  Yikes!  Good thing they're not picky.


----------



## keishashadow

It was 25 degrees when i woke up this am, chance of snow next day or so...oh noooooooo....it's way too early



donaldduck352 said:


>


 
works for me



Tinker-tude said:


> Now I need a nap before the kids get up and I have to buy groceries for dinner. We're have company tonight and I haven't even planned the menu. Yikes! Good thing they're not picky.


 
somebody has their days &nights mixed up


----------



## Coach81

Happy Tuesday everyone.. so how fast do they take down all the Halloween stuff at US??


----------



## Metro West

Coach81 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone.. so how fast do they take down all the Halloween stuff at US??


 WOW...we must have a REAL time difference here. It's Wednesday here in Orlando.


----------



## marciemi

Metro West said:


> WOW...we must have a REAL time difference here. It's Wednesday here in Orlando.



Ugh - I keep doing that too.  Last week when I took my youngest to piano, I forgot the coupons on the counter that I was going to use to order Dominoes to pick up on the way home.  I called my older son and asked him if the coupon I wanted required the coupon itself.  He said yes.  Then I said, "Wait, don't they have a special on Tuesdays I could order?"   He looked, and gave me the code for the deal.  I hung up and my youngest looked at me and said "But it's Wednesday?!"    We ended up making food at home!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mmmmmmmm....blood!!


----------



## RVGal




----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies!

I should be clearing the paper off my desk, but I just can't seem to get motivated. Pesky work! How many hours until the weekend? 

Maria


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


>


----------



## marciemi

Hi Tricia!  Hi Barb!  Welcome to our humble abode away from home!   Not much of any excitement going on here!


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> It was 25 degrees when i woke up this am, chance of snow next day or so...oh noooooooo....it's way too early
> 
> 
> 
> works for me
> 
> 
> 
> somebody has their days &nights mixed up




Yes, I've been that way FOREVER.  My kids are trying to be that way, too.  We must be the creative type or something.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Mac.  You were feeling icky.  Are you okay?



Hi, Tricia!


Hi, Barb!


I put dinner into the crockpot WAY too late today.  Dinner people didn't come, so I wasn't in a hurry.  But now there's no dinner until 8:30.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Mac.  You were feeling icky.  Are you okay?


----------



## circelli

I hope you feel better Mac 

We have a chance of snow today!! 

My boys are all excited about Santa Claus now cause they saw Costco was selling all their Christmas stuff


----------



## keishashadow

i don't want to think about Xmas, still lugging halloween decorations up to the attic

mac that flu is hanging on way too long!


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


>


 


bubba's mom said:


>


 


we've got the wave going


----------



## circelli




----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


>





bubba's mom said:


>





keishashadow said:


> we've got the wave going





circelli said:


>



dontcha mean:  





Hey everyone!  Hope all is well...glad it's slow here...busy, busy here.  

Get betterer soon Mac!


----------



## Coach81

Metro West said:


> WOW...we must have a REAL time difference here. It's Wednesday here in Orlando.



LOL.. you got me.. Happy Hump day everyone


----------



## tlinus




----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


>



Oh, sure.  Tracie's got to be different.


----------



## tlinus

not different.....I am unique!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Someone say wave?


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Someone say wave?


 
kowabunga...now, we all have saltwater in our eyes


----------



## donaldduck352

* homies!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just watching the news and what happend at Ft Hood Texas,wow.My heart and prayers go out for the ones injured and fallen and thier familys.*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just watching the news and what happend at Ft Hood Texas,wow.My heart and prayers go out for the ones injured and fallen and thier familys.*


 
and the enemy was one of their ownheartbreaking, many of the victims had just returned from multiple tours of duty.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Major Douchebag needs a good beating!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Is it wrong to STILL be "tipsy" from last night and be at work today?  

Yes....you say?

Yeah....that's what I thought too.....I doubt I make it all day!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Is it wrong to STILL be "tipsy" from last night and be at work today?
> 
> Yes....you say?
> 
> Yeah....that's what I thought too.....I doubt I make it all day!


  does the light hurt ur eyes


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

Working on my packing list for our Thanksgiving trip. I think ds is bringing enough electronics to power a small country...

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> does the light hurt ur eyes




Actually, YES!!!


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Metro West

Have you guys been keeping up on this story?

http://www.wftv.com/index.html

It's changing all the time so if you're interested...check it out.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> Have you guys been keeping up on this story?
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/index.html
> 
> It's changing all the time so if you're interested...check it out.




I saw that on TV during my lunch break.  Twice in two days!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I`ve been watching this too on the American news channel we have. How awful, so much bad news these last few days.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Have you guys been keeping up on this story?
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/index.html
> 
> It's changing all the time so if you're interested...check it out.


 
i just heard it on news, was checking in to see if u & the other orlando folks were ok


----------



## macraven

i'm back with the living.

guess i need to turn my tv on to ketchup with the world.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

Todd - saw that story on our news up here ... couldn't remember though if you worked downtown or not ...  We actually had a hostage taking at our Worker's Compensation building about a week ago - seems like there are lots of people having a rough time with things lately


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> i just heard it on news, was checking in to see if u & the other orlando folks were ok


 Yes...we seem to be fine tonight...shocked but fine.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Todd - saw that story on our news up here ... couldn't remember though if you worked downtown or not ...  We actually had a hostage taking at our Worker's Compensation building about a week ago - seems like there are lots of people having a rough time with things lately


 I work about four miles south of the Legions Building which is north of downtown and I work south of downtown. Lots of police and security people on campus today and the ER was on emergency alert. The shooting victims are at ORMC (where I work) tonight and are expected to make full recoveries.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Im lovin the new digs but bad news Im afraid.

Freddie the pool boys visa ran out so he's gone !!



But never fear ,I got us a replacement....






Yes,I know, he's meant to be cleaning the pool not lazin around it.....but would _you_ tell him to put his shirt on !!?


----------



## donaldduck352

*One for the men on this thread-And when Tampa Bay Bucs are loosing games,we get some of their cheerleaders to sweep and clean!!*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *One for the men on this thread-And when Tampa Bay Bucs are loosing games,we get some of their cheerleaders to sweep and clean!!*



Geez...those girls must be exhausted this season Mr D !!


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Geez...those girls must be exhausted this season Mr D !!



*Yeah their the only ones on the whole team that are doing anything!!*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *Yeah their the only ones on the whole team that are doing anything!!*



Its a Black and Gold Superbowl !!


" WHO DAT...."


----------



## keishashadow

did i hear black & gold?

we don't have cheerleaders for our football team in the 'burg, very conservative ownership & all but, if we did...

they'd probably be comprised of studda bubbas, _the babuska brigade_






im not kidding, we speak a different version of english language here...for a cliff notes see this if ur bored, so true of speech patterns here.  Y'all have the same thing in ur neck of the woods?

http://www.pittsburghese.com/glossary.ep.html?type=nouns


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> im not kidding, we speak a different version of english language here...for a cliff notes see this if ur bored, so true of speech patterns here.  Y'all have the same thing in ur neck of the woods?
> 
> http://www.pittsburghese.com/glossary.ep.html?type=nouns


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



keishashadow said:


> did i hear black & gold?
> 
> we don't have cheerleaders for our football team in the 'burg, very conservative ownership & all but, if we did...
> 
> they'd probably be comprised of studda bubbas, _the babuska brigade_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not kidding, we speak a different version of english language here...for a cliff notes see this if ur bored, so true of speech patterns here.  Y'all have the same thing in ur neck of the woods?
> 
> http://www.pittsburghese.com/glossary.ep.html?type=nouns



Babushka - now there's a word I haven't heard in a long time!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wuz up homies?*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Babushka,is'nt that the dance they do on the Adams Family movie?


Pittsburghese is'nt that far from the way they talk in this hick town I live in!!*


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Babushka,is'nt that the dance they do on the Adams Family movie?*
> 
> 
> _*Pittsburghese is'nt that far from the way they talk in this hick town I live in!!*_


 
oh no, it's spreading ala the flu, run away fast! 

most of us here are a generation or two off the boat; more than a few hang onto the old country ways.

when i have to travel a bit north always pass by a small college, have to wonder if something lost in translation when naming it..._transylvania bible school_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Babushka,is'nt that the dance they do on the Adams Family movie?*



 ... close ... 

_"We danced the Mamushka while Nero fiddled, we danced the Mamushka at Waterloo, we danced the Mamushka for Jack the Ripper... and now, Fester Addams, this Mamushka is for you!"_


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

I finally watched my Tivo and saw "V" -- anyone else? What did you think? I usually like anything with Joel Gretsch or Morena Baccarin, and I do like the pacing so far. Whatever happened to Marc Singer? See, I'm old...

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> I finally watched my Tivo and saw "V" -- anyone else? What did you think? I usually like anything with Joel Gretsch or Morena Baccarin, and I do like the pacing so far. Whatever happened to Marc Singer? See, I'm old...
> 
> Maria


it's promising as i understand it only 4 episodes, then back in the spring?  Any program that works in a song by The Muse is okay by me!

have to admit i didn't like the old series, yet my changes have evolved to more SciFi stuff...im jonesing for the next Dr Who, only 4 this year due to torchwood miniseries (which was very good stuff indeed).

Have a great day alll, from the 20 degree mark last week up to almost 70 today, maybe winter is cancelled?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

keishashadow said:


> it's promising as i understand it only 4 episodes, then back in the spring?  Any program that works in a song by The Muse is okay by me!
> 
> have to admit i didn't like the old series, yet my changes have evolved to more SciFi stuff...im jonesing for the next Dr Who, only 4 this year due to torchwood miniseries (which was very good stuff indeed).
> 
> Have a great day alll, from the 20 degree mark last week up to almost 70 today, maybe winter is cancelled?



We are so eager for the next Dr. Who in our house! I loved the Torchwood miniseries, but that also seemed like not much, even though it was spectacular...

Let me know if winter is cancelled -- there's a good chance, I just bought ds snow boots last week! 

Maria


----------



## Akdar

Hi All
  Just wanted to check in!  It's been a while, some of you have seen me on Facebook during my recent trip, saw Madhatter during my trip.  It was the best 2 weeks in Orlando yet, with 9 visits to HHN, thanks to the extended Frequent Fear pass.  I have some pics up on Photobucket that I'll be adding to as I get to them.  They look better at full size than the way Facebook shrinks them.  I have been crazy busy since I got back, like I never left, oh well, I can start saving for a probable May trip.  Hope everyone is well, will be trying catch up over here

Here's the link to some HHN19 pix

http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t247/riprufus/HHN19/

Take Care Everyone
Mike


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> Hi All
> Just wanted to check in!  It's been a while, some of you have seen me on Facebook during my recent trip, saw Madhatter during my trip.  It was the best 2 weeks in Orlando yet, with 9 visits to HHN, thanks to the extended Frequent Fear pass.  I have some pics up on Photobucket that I'll be adding to as I get to them.  They look better at full size than the way Facebook shrinks them.  I have been crazy busy since I got back, like I never left, oh well, I can start saving for a probable May trip.  Hope everyone is well, will be trying catch up over here
> 
> Here's the link to some HHN19 pix
> 
> http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t247/riprufus/HHN19/
> 
> Take Care Everyone
> Mike




*Great pics Mike!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Akdar said:


> Hi All
> Just wanted to check in!  It's been a while, some of you have seen me on Facebook during my recent trip, saw Madhatter during my trip.  It was the best 2 weeks in Orlando yet, with 9 visits to HHN, thanks to the extended Frequent Fear pass.  I have some pics up on Photobucket that I'll be adding to as I get to them.  They look better at full size than the way Facebook shrinks them.  I have been crazy busy since I got back, like I never left, oh well, I can start saving for a probable May trip.  Hope everyone is well, will be trying catch up over here
> 
> Here's the link to some HHN19 pix
> 
> http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t247/riprufus/HHN19/
> 
> Take Care Everyone
> Mike



Awesome pics, Mike!!  It was nice to meet you.  I can't even imagine going 8 nights to HHN without being a FL resident.


----------



## Metro West

Mad Hattered said:


> Awesome pics, Mike!!  It was nice to meet you.  I can't even imagine going 8 nights to HHN without being a FL resident.


----------



## donaldduck352

*We only went twice.

Hey Bonny did you memorize the Mamushka??

Todd,how many nights you do this year?*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Todd,how many nights you do this year?*


 Twice this year...I didn't really feel it for whatever reason. I usually go at least five times throughout the month. Maybe next year I'll feel it again.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Forgot to add, on top of our only two nights,we did do Unmask The Horror Tour.We enjoyed that alot and US will be getting e-mails from us to do it again next year.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Forgot to add, on top of our only two nights,we did do Unmask The Horror Tour.We enjoyed that alot and US will be getting e-mails from us to do it again next year.*


 I might do that tour next year...it's A LOT cheaper than the RIP tour but probably isn't as much fun.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> I might do that tour next year...it's A LOT cheaper than the RIP tour but probably isn't as much fun.



*All three soundstage houses with the lights on was very kewl.*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a good day!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

I couldn't sleep last night. I'm on my seventh wind. Maybe I should get a diet coke as soon as the boys wake up.



keishashadow said:


> did i hear black & gold?
> 
> we don't have cheerleaders for our football team in the 'burg, very conservative ownership & all but, if we did...
> 
> they'd probably be comprised of studda bubbas, _the babuska brigade_
> 
> 
> im not kidding, we speak a different version of english language here...for a cliff notes see this if ur bored, so true of speech patterns here.  Y'all have the same thing in ur neck of the woods?
> 
> http://www.pittsburghese.com/glossary.ep.html?type=nouns




That language has leaked out all over the USA!  I've never been to PA, but I've heard everything on that list pronounced that way in several other places. Let's nominate names for the language and vote on them.

I nominate Englursh.


----------



## Coach81

Morning everyone.. if you haven't seen paranormal activity yet.. go check it out.. it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Eh-hem....

 This is post #700.  

I know, it pales in comparison to those of you who type all the time. I will probably never reach 10,000 posts in this life.


Live long and prosper!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

today i get to unravel the mess that has resulted in my bank being gobbled up by a bigger predator@ this point neither of my atm cards work; guess i get to go & introduce myself to the local branch to sort it out.

think i need to look @ mike's pics to cool my jets or it may get ugly



Worfiedoodles said:


> We are so eager for the next Dr. Who in our house! I loved the Torchwood miniseries, but that also seemed like not much, even though it was spectacular...
> 
> Let me know if winter is cancelled -- *there's a good chance, I just bought ds snow boots last week! *
> 
> Maria


way to go to take one for the homies

mr tells me dr who scheduled for saturday 12/18, mark your calendar!



Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies.
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night. I'm on my seventh wind. Maybe I should get a diet coke as soon as the boys wake up.
> 
> That language has leaked out all over the USA! I've never been to PA, but I've heard everything on that list pronounced that way in several other places. Let's nominate names for the language and vote on them.
> 
> I nominate Englursh.


 
sounds as good as any, we tend to call it being a dumb hunky lol

btw, i highly recommend diet Mt Dew, just don't make it angry...when im feeling the need for extra calories i savor the regular version..drooool



Tinker-tude said:


> Eh-hem....
> 
> This is post #700.
> 
> I know, it pales in comparison to those of you who type all the time. *I will probably never reach 10,000 posts in this life.*
> 
> quote]
> 
> guess u need DIS slacker lessons to get up to speedcongrats anyway!


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> mr tells me dr who scheduled for saturday 12/18, mark your calendar!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds as good as any, we tend to call it being a dumb hunky lol
> 
> btw, i highly recommend diet Mt Dew, just don't make it angry...when im feeling the need for extra calories i savor the regular version..drooool



WE LOVE DR.WHO, TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The boys are up, I guess we should make our way to the gas station and get my artificial energy boost. Mt. Dew is lovely, and I like diet Dr.Pepper, too. Too bad they're not healthy.



> guess u need DIS slacker lessons to get up to speedcongrats anyway!




I guess I should have spread this into 3 different posts.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... 


donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Bonny did you memorize the Mamushka??*


I have a lot of useless knowledge in my brain ... 


Tinker-tude said:


> Eh-hem....
> 
> This is post #700.
> 
> I know, it pales in comparison to those of you who type all the time. I will probably never reach 10,000 posts in this life.









Tinker-tude said:


> Live long and prosper!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Pretty bumed out cause I may have to give up on being able to visit the darkside next year but I guess I will have have plenty of time to save up for 2011 *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Lawrence* -- Say it isn't so! Maybe Mummydust will come your way send you to the Darkside. 

I have a bulletin board with postcards of places I love by my desk. I just looked over at Revenge of the Mummy and Dueling Dragons. Just daydreaming again...

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies.Me computer gotts A virus.I spend $200+ A year on internet security and I STILL got it.The security I bought wants money to clean it out..
If you ever see Alpha-Antivirus attached to anything you open,you got it.You can't delete it out of your control panel.So if I'm not on the next few days,this is the reason....
Unless anyone knows how to get it off of my pc.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey homies.Me computer gotts A virus.I spend $200+ A year on internet security and I STILL got it.The security I bought wants money to clean it out..
> If you ever see Alpha-Antivirus attached to anything you open,you got it.You can't delete it out of your control panel.So if I'm not on the next few days,this is the reason....
> Unless anyone knows how to get it off of my pc.*



Donald ... go to this website - there is a removal tool --> http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-alpha-antivirus.html


----------



## bubba's mom

Aw Lawrence....say it isn't so!  Especially with the HP land coming?    Let's hope a rich relative you don't know you have, passes and leaves you a boatloada money 

D...try malwarebytes.  That's what we use and it's free (we NEVER pay for anti-virus stuff  )  Good luck!


----------



## Metro West

Morning and Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Mad Hattered

At least it's not Monday!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Shhhhhhh,I thought I heard A pin drop.Extremely queit here today.*


----------



## keishashadow

no time to chat...new Call of Duty came out @ midnight

St L, oh no...mummy dust


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

Trying to finish program notes on the history of choral music. 

 THERE'S TOO MUCH HISTORY TO SQUEEZE INTO TWO PARAGRAPHS!!!!!!!!!!! 

Finding information on 2000 years of music - no problem. My house is swimming with information.

Trying to cut it down to two paragraphs of the most relevant stuff - more of a problem than I had supposed. 

It's going to be a long night....


ST. L, I sympathize. Mummy dust headed to your neck of the woods.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Thanks for the mummy dust and still crossing my fingers that we can work something out *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Thanks for the mummy dust and still crossing my fingers that we can work something out *



*Hey Lawrence,7months is A long time.Hope everything works out in that time and you can have that yearly trip to US!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Wednesday, Homies! 

Two weeks from today the American Homies will sit down for turkey, and Christmas lights will go up all over...are you ready?!

Maria


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy THURSDAY to all out there. 

Thanksgiving is two weeks from today.


----------



## Coach81

So ready for a week off from school!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy THURSDAY to all out there.
> 
> Thanksgiving is two weeks from today.


 
i realized this yesterday, now in panic mode.

thought i had 3 weeks to clean up the dump pre-family invasion; 2 is a mite squeaky.   did i mention the dining room is ripped apart for long-procrastinated painting project this weekend?  good thing i work well under pressure

have a good one all


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy THURSDAY to all out there.
> 
> Thanksgiving is two weeks from today.



Omg, how out of it am I? I recognize Thanksgiving is in 2 weeks, but don't know what day it is 

Hopefully that gave some Homies a laugh this AM!

Maria


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Eh-hem....
> 
> This is post #700.
> 
> I know, it pales in comparison to those of you who type all the time. I will probably never reach 10,000 posts in this life.
> 
> 
> Live long and prosper!





eh, hem...........

looky



pretty soon you will be running with the big doggies..............


----------



## Tinker-tude

Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy Wednesday, Homies!
> 
> Two weeks from today the American Homies will sit down for turkey, and Christmas lights will go up all over...are you ready?!
> 
> Maria




I'm not even close to ready. The house is a disaster and I haven't even started the menu plans.  It'll have to wait until Monday, I'm afraid. And where are the boxes of Christmas decorations that I hid from DS3...?





macraven said:


> eh, hem...........
> 
> looky
> 
> 
> 
> pretty soon you will be running with the big doggies..............




Define "pretty soon". 700 posts in three years isn't going to get me in with the Great Danes or Irish Wolfhounds of the DIS board who have posted over 40,000 anytime soon. Then again, Italian Greyhounds run with bigger dogs.


----------



## circelli

Tinker-tude said:


> Define "pretty soon". 700 posts in three years isn't going to get me in with the Great Danes or Irish Wolfhounds of the DIS board who have posted over 40,000 anytime soon. Then again, Italian Greyhounds run with bigger dogs.



I like the way you think!!  maybe we should type 1 word posts from now one


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> I like the way you think!! maybe we should type 1 word posts from now one


 
or


----------



## Coach81

Russell "Survives" again!!!  I know he is hated by most people, especially women.. but I have to say.. he is making this season fun to watch!!!

Football season ends tonight with a playoff game (we gonna get handled), and then I roll right into soccer season!!!  3 more months until no more coaching for the year!!!


----------



## macraven

friday is here....................




i really tried to think of one word to post.....

3 words were the best i could do.


----------



## marciemi

Well, just a couple play pics!  I'd try to stay with one word, but you know what they say about pictures!  Stephen had his play last weekend - sure no one has heard of it, Sunnyside Up.  It was a pretty funny/enjoyable comedy.  He didn't have the lead but one of the next level down leads so was in a lot of the play.  Just a few of him (with his co-star!):


----------



## macraven

super!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> super!



You got T23D on the brain? 



Great pix Marci!

 to everyone...busy here.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> You got T23D on the brain?
> 
> 
> 
> Great pix Marci!
> 
> to everyone...busy here.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning and Happy Friday the 13th!

Maria


----------



## lachica

Worfie: You are so right, I completely forget it was Friday the 13th!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## wwessing

Hey to everyone.  I wanted to drop by to say hello, and to ask for your assistance.

I recall seeing quite a bit of chatter when folks are trying to get good rates for flights.  I don't know much about how that is done, other than I go to a couple websites and search rates.  I need better advice. . . . . 

Could some of you wonderfully informative and experienced flyers PM me with some "how-to's".  I need to obsess about this for a while, but I'd like to be a well informed obsessor 

'Preciate the help. . . hope you all are doing well.

Thanks!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

wwessing said:


> Hey to everyone.  I wanted to drop by to say hello, and to ask for your assistance.
> 
> I recall seeing quite a bit of chatter when folks are trying to get good rates for flights.  I don't know much about how that is done, other than I go to a couple websites and search rates.  I need better advice. . . . .
> 
> Could some of you wonderfully informative and experienced flyers PM me with some "how-to's".  I need to obsess about this for a while, but I'd like to be a well informed obsessor
> 
> 'Preciate the help. . . hope you all are doing well.
> 
> Thanks!


There is really no secret to getting good flights ... you just have to keep an eye out for great fares - which might mean checking a couple times a week to a couple times a day. 

Sign up for travel deal newsletters (through the airline directly) or use a website that keeps track of flights for you like farecompare.  

We've found flying mid-week versus flying on a Friday has been cheaper for us, as has been staying over a Saturday night.  

Sometimes after you've purchased your ticket, the price may go down ... give the airline a call to ask what they can do. Most will refund you the difference in your purchase (of course minus any fees) or offer you vouchers toward future ticket purchases for the difference in fare.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> friday is here....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really tried to think of one word to post.....
> 
> 3 words were the best i could do.


 
chatterbox come on, u can do it!



macraven said:


> super!


 
by jason (in spirit of friday the 13th) you've got it lol

im channeling my fair lady here...not to be confused with Stephen's playlooks like he was having a good time.

i've got 2nd playoff game to attend tonight (middle DS's coaching gig) nearly homefield advantage only a 20 minute drive & weather is beautiful...my sort of football weather!  #1 DS didn't make the dance...should be some good ribbing around the thanksgiving table this year.  Then we segue into arena football after the holidays...oh great tidings of joy


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> Hey to everyone.  I wanted to drop by to say hello, and to ask for your assistance.
> 
> I recall seeing quite a bit of chatter when folks are trying to get good rates for flights.  I don't know much about how that is done, other than I go to a couple websites and search rates.  I need better advice. . . . .
> 
> Could some of you wonderfully informative and experienced flyers PM me with some "how-to's".  I need to obsess about this for a while, but I'd like to be a well informed obsessor
> 
> 'Preciate the help. . . hope you all are doing well.
> 
> Thanks!



you can find excellent suggestions and help on the Transportation board.
i use that one besides yapta/airfare watchdog.


----------



## schumigirl

Hello peeps 

Haven`t been on much recently, but just read through this thread, and the end of the old one......... and all those Halloween pics are amazing 

We don`t really "do" Halloween the way America does it over here, such a shame.

Struggling to get back into dieting, its so cold now and all I want is real comfort food, anything else is not really hitting the spot!! Given myself 11 months to lose 40lbs 

Is it realistic??? Doesn`t seem so at the moment but I keep trying. Does anyone else struggle with trying to lose weight???

But........I am sat at the moment with a lovely glass of wine.......well....it is Friday night and it`s been a long....long week!!!

 Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## macraven




----------



## scotlass




----------



## macraven

Hey...........



it's wake up time homies!


just because it is Saturday and you don't have to go to work today doesn't mean for you to stay in bed to noon........



that is what i always said to my brats to get them out of bed on the weekend


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Stay in bed?! I ran 7 miles this morning! I'm into my half marathon training, so I have long runs every weekend until January. Now, where is that bed? I feel a nap coming on...

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

I got up at 6 am this morning to throw a 7 lb pork shoulder on the smoker.  It's been going a good 4 hours at this point.  It should take anywhere from 10 - 12 hours so I think I'm gonna take in some beer and college football today.

The wife wants me to help clean but I disagree.  I mean.....I am cooking and stuff!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> I got up at 6 am this morning to throw a 7 lb pork shoulder on the smoker.  It's been going a good 4 hours at this point.  It should take anywhere from 10 - 12 hours so I think I'm gonna take in some beer and college football today.
> 
> The wife wants me to help clean but I disagree.  I mean.....I am cooking and stuff!!



My DW yells at me all the time when I tell her I cooked tonight.She says"you stood over the grill for A hour yelling at the house to get you A beer and you call that cooking?


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> Hey...........
> 
> 
> 
> it's wake up time homies!
> 
> 
> just because it is Saturday and you don't have to go to work today doesn't mean for you to stay in bed to noon........



*ahem*  Some of us ARE up and DO work on Saturdays ya know 



donaldduck352 said:


> My DW yells at me all the time when I tell her I cooked tonight.She says"you stood over the grill for A hour yelling at the house to get you A beer and you call that cooking?



Sorry...haveta agree w/ the Mrs on that one.


----------



## macraven

well, i guess that was a great way to get the homies to check in here.......



Double D, what you said was a hoot!
and the mad hattered had me laughing over what he said!




someone moved the smilies around again.........
but mary/coastermom will still be able to find her  smilie


----------



## Worfiedoodles

macraven said:


> well, i guess that was a great way to get the homies to check in here.......someone moved the smilies around again.........
> but mary/coastermom will still be able to find her  smilie



That makes me crazy! I have to be able to find my !

Maria


----------



## minniejack

It's been so long since I've been on these threads, I forgot how to post!!

Been extremely busy.  Quick recap of life. DS14's grades have become all A's--way better than the C's and D's and tears from 7th grade and loves his teachers--great gluten free year.  DS16 is still learning to drive, but I simply refuse to teach her to parallel park...gotta leave something for the DH to do. 

We're not going to Montana, so we're pulling up the carpet and getting some  Mirage Brazilian Cherry in the next few weeks.  This is a project about 11 yrs overdue.  Will make me happy and in debt.  

Fairly healthy around here with just a few piggy flu episodes that put the kids under the weather--didn't get that sick because they'd been taking probiotics.

So happy hi to all.


----------



## macraven

minniejack, hope you get to pick a lot of cherries!



make some wine...........or is that grapes that is in that stuff?  



always good to see you here!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Mad Hattered

My meat's  up to 170 after 9 hours....just has to get to 200.  Just thought I'd throw that out there....


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> My meat's  up to 170 after 9 hours....just has to get to 200.  Just thought I'd throw that out there....






*I consider pork done at 175-180f anything higher seems to dry it out! 
imo*


----------



## keishashadow

stick a fork in me, im done...painting.

they don't make paint fumes like they used to

hey minnie, long time, no post

back to flipping between pens & pitt/notre dame, doesn't get any better!  enjoy ur night


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> My meat's  up to 170 after 9 hours....just has to get to 200.  Just thought I'd throw that out there....



thank you for sharing.
i will sleep better tonight just knowing that..........


----------



## macraven

i didn't cook at all today.
for some reason, just super tired and all i did was pick up apples on the ground today.


we have 2 apple trees in our front yard and the stupid apples are still on the trees.....
well, only about 100 of them are still on them.


so, i took Mr Mac out to dinner tonight so i didn't have to cook.
i ordered prime rib, baked potato, green beans, salad and brought most of mine back home with me.

i ate the salad and bread and then was stuffed.


put the leftovers in the fridge.
i'm sure one of the peeps within my four walls will finish it off sometime tonight.


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *I consider pork done at 175-180f anything higher seems to dry it out!
> imo*



Bacteria in pork is killed at 145 degrees for 15 seconds.  As long as you reach that temperature, you're good.  However, beef/meat, poultry & fish are different temperatures.  (I used to work for a food safety training company..even had to take the class and test..which, I passed w/ flying colors  )

Hey Janet...glad to see you 'fly' by... 

Hey to mac, Bonnie, minnie, Maria and everyone else


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> stick a fork in me, im done...painting.
> 
> they don't make paint fumes like they used to
> 
> hey minnie, long time, no post
> 
> back to flipping between pens & pitt/notre dame, doesn't get any better!  enjoy ur night



hey, aren't they playing that game in the Steelers stadium?

what color did we paint the room?
hot pink???


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Bacteria in pork is killed at 145 degrees for 15 seconds.  As long as you reach that temperature, you're good.  However, beef/meat, poultry & fish are different temperatures.  (I used to work for a food safety training company..even had to take the class and test..which, I passed w/ flying colors  )
> 
> Hey Janet...glad to see you 'fly' by...
> 
> Hey to mac, Bonnie, minnie, Maria and everyone else




wow, i got top billing from bubba's mom.

i'm a somebody tonight....
and, i didn't have to cook tonight.


this is my night........


hi ya' bubba's mom!


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> It's been so long since I've been on these threads, I forgot how to post!!
> 
> Been extremely busy.  Quick recap of life. DS14's grades have become all A's--way better than the C's and D's and tears from 7th grade and loves his teachers--great gluten free year.  DS16 is still learning to drive, but I simply refuse to teach her to parallel park...gotta leave something for the DH to do.
> 
> We're not going to Montana, so we're pulling up the carpet and getting some  Mirage Brazilian Cherry in the next few weeks.  This is a project about 11 yrs overdue.  Will make me happy and in debt.
> 
> Fairly healthy around here with just a few piggy flu episodes that put the kids under the weather--didn't get that sick because they'd been taking probiotics.
> 
> So happy hi to all.




Welcome back, THUG! Glad things are looking up for you. We need to rip up the carpet in our bathroom and put tiles in. Who carpets a bathroom? And thsi isn't low carpet, this is shag garbage. SOOOOOOPER STINKY after years of moisture. Probably moldy, too. Can I just have your new floor so I don't have to do any work?





bubba's mom said:


> Bacteria in pork is killed at 145 degrees for 15 seconds.  As long as you reach that temperature, you're good.  However, beef/meat, poultry & fish are different temperatures.  (I used to work for a food safety training company..even had to take the class and test..which, I passed w/ flying colors  )
> 
> Hey Janet...glad to see you 'fly' by...
> 
> Hey to mac, Bonnie, minnie, Maria and everyone else




Well! Let's all BBkew at Barb's house! We know she won't kill us accidentally. 

It'll be on purpose.


Big hey to everyone.  HEY The little posts were funny!

Our concert is tomorrow and I have a bad cold. I'll probably have to sit in the audience because I can't really do much more than croak hoarsely at this point. I'll be the critic with the thesaurus.

I know Mac, I should have split this over 20 posts. I'm just glad you let me play in the yard. It's good exercise to play with the big doggies.


----------



## circelli

Sunday is here !!!  It is time for some FOOTBALL!!

I will be heading to Church shortly so I have all the Homies backs for now......

We went to my DH's Christmas Party at the Racetrack last night.  It was a good time out......did I mention there was a casino too??  Know your limit and play within it!! I kept hearing that little voice in my head 

Have a GREAT day everyone!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *I consider pork done at 175-180f anything higher seems to dry it out!
> imo*



Finally took it off the smoker at 195 (at 1 am) and let is sit for an hour.  It totally melted apart.  I do pork tenderloin and pull it at 150 but shoulder is different.  It takes that long at 225 degrees to get all the fat to melt into the meat.

I put 3 slabs of ribs on the smoker this morning at 8 am with pecan and apple wood.  They should be ready to eat (along with the pulled pork) around halftime of the first NFL games today.  We're also smoking a pot of beans, making garlic/pepper/cheese mashed potatoes and coleslaw.

And yes....there are peeps coming over today.  The wife and I aren't eating all this food!!  

GO COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## macraven

going to church soon.
your backs will be covered for the week.




if i would have known about Chef Mad Hattered cooking up the ribs yesterday, i might have hopped in the car for st louis instead of church today.......


tamie tu tu.........you have a good sense of wit.
yes, brab wouldn't poison us on accident........she knows what she is doing........  she is a good homie!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Sunday is here !!!  It is time for some FOOTBALL!!
> 
> 
> 
> *We went to my DH's Christmas Party at the Racetrack last night.*  It was a good time out......did I mention there was a casino too??  Know your limit and play within it!! I kept hearing that little voice in my head
> 
> Have a GREAT day everyone!!





i over looked that staement the first time.

Christmas party already?????

i haven't even thought of what to fix for T day..........



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is doing well *



Hi ya' St L.
hope all is going good for you at your place.
are you still doing ok with the teeth trouble or is it still with you?

don't be a stranger.
come back and play with us!


----------



## circelli

Because our Thanksgiving in Canada is at the begining of October we start the Christmas partys in November!!!!

My oldest son wants ALL our Christmas decorations up BUT my little guys birthday is December 6 so I refuse to put up the decorations INSIDE the house until after then!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> hey, aren't they playing that game in the Steelers stadium?
> 
> what color did we paint the room?
> hot pink???


 
they play all their home games in heinz field, pitt never rebuilt their stadium...just as well...only way to it was up 'cardiac hill'...good thing lots of major hospitals within a stones throw.

pink, oh pleaseeeeeonly 3 things i like pink...neon stuff we have, flamingos & cheshire cat. I went with a subdued satin i had tinted a faint yellow to blend with the terra cotta in LR. btw, that dutch boy ceiling paint they sell that has a purple tint, then fades is the worst crap ever! Had to go back to lowes & get another couple of gallons of their brand to make it right.

now im hungry for prime rib, drool. We had chicken wings, must do with football.

i need smoker lessons from barb & the rest of yinz who have mastered it my charcoal always winds up going out & we wind up eating dinner @ bedtime.  I haven't fired it up all year


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi Homies.  Sorry its been so long.  This is the first change I have had since my Universal trippie.  Got back, and everything was busy and stressful.  Had the trial from Satanland.    The client from the same place down under.  Family issues.  Yada, Yada, Yada.

Anyway, things got a little less hectic this weekend.  Got out of a weekend with my Grandma, so I have a little time.  Cooked all weekend, too.  Sweet & Spicy Chicken, Roasted red pepper and lemongrass sambal, grilled portabello mushrooms, citrus marinated cucumbers, Italian sausage with orzo and the sambal, chicken with mushrooms made with the sambal, strawberry jelly and strawberry pound cake.  I cook when I get stressed.  I won't have to cook for a week.

Got another trial tomorrow.  Have a great week guys and gals.  I hope to put up a trip report soon.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi Homies.  Sorry its been so long.  This is the first change I have had since my Universal trippie.  Got back, and everything was busy and stressful.  Had the trial from Satanland.    The client from the same place down under.  Family issues.  Yada, Yada, Yada.
> 
> Anyway, things got a little less hectic this weekend.  Got out of a weekend with my Grandma, so I have a little time.  Cooked all weekend, too.  Sweet & Spicy Chicken, Roasted red pepper and lemongrass sambal, grilled portabello mushrooms, citrus marinated cucumbers, Italian sausage with orzo and the sambal, chicken with mushrooms made with the sambal, strawberry jelly and strawberry pound cake.  I cook when I get stressed.  I won't have to cook for a week.
> 
> Got another trial tomorrow.  Have a great week guys and gals.  I hope to put up a trip report soon.



you were missed here.......
glad you are back and cooking.
we all will be over at your place at 7 tomorrow night.
hold the mushrooms on my plate........


----------



## keishashadow

italian sausage

it's  monday, can i hear a


----------



## circelli

my oldest DS has croup cough...no sleep for me last night!!


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> my oldest DS has croup cough...no sleep for me last night!!


 
oh dear, nothing scarier than that soundhope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> oh dear, nothing scarier than that soundhope he's feeling better soon.



Thanks...he got so worked up last night even DH was getting concerned!!!  My DH is on afternoons this week so he took the boys to the park, I was told fresh air would help him too  ( he is bundled up!!) I should be catching up on sleep but NO, I am on the computer


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Thanks...he got so worked up last night even DH was getting concerned!!! My DH is on afternoons this week so he took the boys to the park, I was told fresh air would help him too ( he is bundled up!!) I should be catching up on sleep but NO, I am on the computer


nothing like the net to clear ur head i needed to find a recipie for mushroom soup...so here i am lol

im not sure it's still medically approved, but i still swear by a vaporizer (vicks added) when my youngests gets gunky that way.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> if i would have known about Chef Mad Hattered cooking up the ribs yesterday, i might have hopped in the car for st louis instead of church today.......




Yeah....I've been known to grill up a mean surf n turf, too.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... notice the post count  

although I don't think I'll ever catch Mac


----------



## marciemi




----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... notice the post count
> 
> although I don't think I'll ever catch Mac


 
to dream

the impossible dream

u do have the following homie beat, jk marci...evidently u do have a RL.



marciemi said:


>


 
btw, did u see military rates r out for carnival for next summer?

i saw MH's food porn last night after i ate my tuna melt for din-din, suddenly it didn't taste quite as good.

have a great day all


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... notice the post count
> 
> although I don't think I'll ever catch Mac



WOOHOO!!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are the wife and I getting "high" in Oregon last year.


----------



## macraven

i  ribs..............


i could eat them everyday of the week.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... evening everyone ... sure has been quiet in here the past little while


----------



## scotlass

Mad Hattered said:


> Here are the wife and I getting "high" in Oregon last year.



Awesome pic...


Hey youse,

The Boy got himself Disney playing card and wants to learn " Go Fish "...I heard this was the place to come !!


----------



## macraven

youse are so correct.....


the card game begins tonight at midnight.........!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i  ribs..............
> 
> 
> i could eat them everyday of the week.


 
this little piggie went to market

i've got a pkg of the country ribs that's been thawing out for days in refrigerator, now to figure out what to do with them.  im thinking of tossing in roaster all day & being done with it.

appears as though the youngest has the flu, swift in it's assaullt i must say!  Knew he was sick when he stopped eating.  Dr's office slammed, didn't even want to see him, diagnosed over the phone.  Going to start tamiflu & get inhaler refilled today, crappy timing as im dragging him out of school for a week beginning of Dec.


----------



## marciemi

Sorry to hear about the sickie Janet!  I also have one of those today too - my 16 year old (isn't yours about the same age?).  But he apparently has the, um, other type of flu - you know, where you're rushing to the bathroom every few minutes?!    I've told him he's not allowed out of his room (or to even open the door) unless it's enroute to the bathroom because I don't want any germs floating around the house!

On the cruise topic, is there a way to check the military rates online?  We actually already booked using the Early Saver so I'm betting the military will be similar, although we could possibly have booked it without the nonrefundable deposit.  But if I go to any of the sites I've used that have a place to click the military rate, I'm still getting exactly what I got and it still shows it as nonrefundable.  Do you have to call directly?  I don't think they'd be much help to us if we already booked!  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> this little piggie went to market
> 
> i've got a pkg of the country ribs that's been thawing out for days in refrigerator, now to figure out what to do with them.  im thinking of tossing in roaster all day & being done with it.
> 
> appears as though the youngest has the flu, swift in it's assaullt i must say!  Knew he was sick when he stopped eating.  Dr's office slammed, didn't even want to see him, diagnosed over the phone.  Going to start tamiflu & get inhaler refilled today, crappy timing as im dragging him out of school for a week beginning of Dec.



do not fret about taking the boy out of skool that first week of december.
you now have the perfect excuse.
you say he had to be off skool since he was suffering from a relapse of that nasty flu.

and, since you don't have any tanning booths, heat lamps in your house, you were told to keep him very warm at all times.
so you went to florida.........

on the serious side, it is no fun to get the flu.
hoping keisha and marcie's boys get well real soon!

the sooner they get better, the moms will finally get a break.
hang in there homies, sending mummy dust for everyone to get well.


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## keishashadow

i like the way mac puts things all becomes clear & sunny in orlando

bad ma confession, yet once one of the kiddos start upchucking it's tuff to keep my own stomach down kwim?  

marci eeek, that's one symptom he doesn't have, best wishes to ur son, yep mine is eligible to take his test in 2 weeks, oh joy

to check military rates, u can go straight to carnival site & type in code PM2 for 1st cabin, if interested in a 2nd or 3rd code is PM3.  Re the early saver, im not sure you can cancel without penalty or apply the military rate as in a 2 for 1 discount.I do know when i priced them out last, supersaver was not much more than past guest or military (which used to be the best imo).


----------



## circelli

Marcie & Janet you have 16 year old boys that are sick...my 5 year old has the croup cough...I have sinus PAIN and I AM TIRED!!!! 
Mummy dust is most certainly needed in my area too!!
I took out the garbage & the recycling this morning so I should get extra points from who ever is giving out points


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the info Janet - I'll try it out later!  And for the mummy dust from all.  Think Stephen is doing better since he's wandering around the house whining about the fact that he's starving.  I spent the afternoon at the dentist  and now the anesthetic is wearing off which is not a good thing.  Got to take Eric to piano, but then I think it's time to take a lot of aspirin and call it a night!  Good luck to everyone else with !!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Marcie & Janet you have 16 year old boys that are sick...my 5 year old has the croup cough...I have sinus PAIN and I AM TIRED!!!!
> Mummy dust is most certainly needed in my area too!!
> I took out the garbage & the recycling this morning so I should get extra points from who ever is giving out points



you get the points for the day!

garbage and recycling bin queen....

i slept until 11 today so Mr Mac took ours out.
think i'll keep him.

we should make a sickie list and send mummy dust to all the mommies that have to play nurse this week.

sending you oodles of mummy dust for the sinus pain, winner of the week for garbage day and just because....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse..

Dont wannae sound like a diva but I dont do garbage....but truth be told I dont do much.

Sendin gid vibes to all who need them..x


----------



## circelli

Is it the weekend yet ?
Hope that all the homies have a nice evening.
Mac did you go to bed like a good girl, like at a decent time ( no card playing or internet shopping) and sleep in untill 11 or you got to sleep at 5 am type deal????  Hope you are feeling better


----------



## macraven

still up dawnna...........


i get insomnia and when it hits, i usually fall asleep around 6 in the morning.




i feel a card game is coming on again tonight..........




to all the homies that need one tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

it's raining, both from sky & from pipe that bust under the laundry sink

like mac, my mr came in handy, as did his plumber training from uncle sam...i don't care if he has papers or not, im going to keep him

good day all, glad to hear one of the sickies has made progress, hopefully mine will be able to keep some broth down today


----------



## macraven

i wonder if it is still raining where keisha is................


or maybe it has started to snow and she is outside making snowmen.....


----------



## circelli

hello


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... evening everyone ... sure has been quiet in here the past little while




You took off your Halloween costumes.

You look so NAKED....





keishashadow said:


> bad ma confession, yet once one of the kiddos start upchucking it's tuff to keep my own stomach down kwim?




BAD MA!  BAD MA!  BAD BAD MA!

If that's all it takes to be a bad ma, there are a lot of us in a heap of trouble.

If you can listen to someone heave without having to swallow hard yourself, it makes me wonder a little about you.

Hope he starts feeling better and you can keep from getting his germies.


Marcie, I feel for you. Dentist AND sick kids? Someone's trying to keep you all home to avoid some disaster of some sort, I just know it.





circelli said:


> Marcie & Janet you have 16 year old boys that are sick...my 5 year old has the croup cough...I have sinus PAIN and I AM TIRED!!!!
> Mummy dust is most certainly needed in my area too!!
> I took out the garbage & the recycling this morning so I should get extra points from who ever is giving out points




Mummy dust headed your way, Dawnna! I'll put it in a jar with a tight lid so it doesn't get all over your stuff.


I started birthday shopping today. Jonathan turns 4 in a few weeks, and DH's Bday is 4 days after that. I still need to plan for Christmas....


Hey, Mac - are we doing the ornament exchange again this year? That was so fun!

Tam


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Evening, Homies!

Getting out stuff for the carry-on tonight -- need to increase my supply of antibac and handiwipes for the plane! Just six more sleeps before we head to the Darkside!

Maria


----------



## circelli

Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks for the Mummy dust...I NEED SLEEP!!!!
> When does Jonathan turn 4?  Dante turns 4 on December 6!
> 
> 
> Mac- I would LOVE to do the ornament exchange this year....I will Make sure MINE does NOT break this year!!


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the well-wishes!  Everyone is back to healthy and just being general PITA's again today.  Went to bed early last night and the teeth/jaw/headache is feeling much better today.  

Count me in for the exchange as well!


----------



## scotlass

circelli said:


> Thanks for the Mummy dust...I NEED SLEEP!!!!
> When does Jonathan turn 4?  Dante turns 4 on December 6!
> 
> 
> Mac- I would LOVE to do the ornament exchange this year....I will Make sure MINE does NOT break this year!!



Hey youse,

Its not easy getting by when you are missing sleep.

Im suffering big time with insomnia...sucks. 

The old credit card is suffering too,late night/early morning on line shopping.

And still 34 days to go.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

circelli said:


> Thanks for the Mummy dust...I NEED SLEEP!!!!
> When does Jonathan turn 4?  Dante turns 4 on December 6!
> 
> 
> Mac- I would LOVE to do the ornament exchange this year....I will Make sure MINE does NOT break this year!!




Let's get Sleeping Beauty to throw some of her powder on ya!  I hate missing too much sleep.

Jonathan turns 4 on the 10th!  Your bubby is only 4 days older!  We'll probably have his party on either the 9th or 11th. I'm singing at a Christmas party on his birthday. He won't know the difference, so why not?





scotlass said:


> Hey youse,
> 
> Its not easy getting by when you are missing sleep.
> 
> Im suffering big time with insomnia...sucks.
> 
> The old credit card is suffering too,late night/early morning on line shopping.
> 
> And still 34 days to go.....




Ah, online shopping. I love it and I hate it. I love it because I don't have to fight crowds and my ornery children. I hate it because I don't always think clearly that late at night. Things sometimes seem cheaper, better, or more attractive than they really are. Sometimes when I open the package I find myself saying, "What the h$#& was I thinking?" Then there are other times I'm cheering for getting such a great thing for such a great deal. Go AMAZON!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i wonder if it is still raining where keisha is................
> 
> 
> or maybe it has started to snow and she is outside making snowmen.....


 
i don't do snowmen...or snow

my idea of winter is hibernation mode, think of all the energyy we'd save...and i could burn off some tonnage

holiday birthdays, double the fun!

guess i'll try to shovel some grub into jr today to fortify him for the pile of homework his teachers kindly emailed him

have a good one all, i need to start ironing drapes & tablecloths


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm still here! I've been busy lately. HHN was great this year, and I've just been busy with both jobs, getting my driving license renewed, etc.

I just had my b-day yesterday and saw 2012 with friends.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Friday everyone



Tinker-tude said:


> You took off your Halloween costumes.
> 
> You look so NAKED....


----------



## circelli

It is so much fun having your childs birthday near Christmas....NOT!!!!
Atleast Dante has his birthday at the start of December, it only makes it more difficult to get him what he wants for Christmas too!!

My olest DS is on the mend atleast he doesn't sound like he is coughing up a lung EVERY minute or so 

I know that the American Thanksgiving isn't until next Thursday but we are going to a Santa Clause Parade tomorrow!!! Kids are pretty excited to see Santa 

Hope everyone is having a pleasurable Friday


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm still here! I've been busy lately. HHN was great this year, and I've just been busy with both jobs, getting my driving license renewed, etc.
> 
> I just had my b-day yesterday and saw 2012 with friends.




i remember last year and how we guessed which day it was......

sorry i am a day late.


----------



## donaldduck352

* Everyone,sorry hadn't been around in awile,very busy lately.
Talking about having B-Days near holidays.My DS is within 2days of thanksgiving and DD is on Christmas day (best present santa ever gave me)!
Yeah mac we on for the ornament exchange this year?
Happy B-Day DM.How was that movie 2012?*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

I'd say more, but the exhaustion is setting in. I think I'll call it a night. 

Which means I'll probably wake up from my "nap" around 3 a.m. Maybe I can get some laundry folded?

Nighty-Night, and Happy Birthday, Darkie!

Taminator


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> * Everyone,sorry hadn't been around in awile,very busy lately.
> Talking about having B-Days near holidays.My DS is within 2days of thanksgiving and DD is on Christmas day (best present santa ever gave me)!
> Yeah mac we on for the ornament exchange this year?
> Happy B-Day DM.How was that movie 2012?*





i didn't see you.
you were on the page prior to this one....
Double D, you have the two big holidays covered with birthdays.
that makes you special!
sorry you have been busy but so glad to see you here!


well, you are number 6 on the ornament request....

ok.
who is in for the ornament exchange?

we do a $5 limit officially on the ornament.


post on the thread and i will do a tally of who is in after thanksgiving.


happy saturday.
i woke up early


----------



## the Dark Marauder

DDuck (and anyone who has not seen 2012): Skip it. All the cool things (LA being destroyed, Rome getting torn apart, etc) happen during the second hour of the movie. The first hour and the last 38 mins = meh.

The good thing for me was that (1)my friends got free tickets. (2)The theater sold alcohol (there were four of us--me, my friend & her husband, a female friend of theirs that I had met before--we all had a few beers) (3)The people I was with had fun mocking the movie (4)I got to really connect with the other friend. She & I hung out downtown after the movie and now we are going on a date Monday evening!


----------



## macraven

Darkie, sounds like the movie wasn't a total bust.

you got a date out of it............woo hoo...........


the big question is, does she like UO?


----------



## circelli

tally me in for the ornament exchange


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ornament exchange sounds like fun -- you just pick an ornament up to $5 and send it to a pre-selected someone? I'd like to play, if I may. 

Maria


----------



## circelli

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ornament exchange sounds like fun -- you just pick an ornament up to $5 and send it to a pre-selected someone? I'd like to play, if I may.
> 
> Maria



I totally thought of Dr Suess when I read your reply


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> I totally thought of Dr Suess when I read your reply



*Me also!!
The more the funner in the exchange.So come on homies put your name in the hat.*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wow! I'm channeling Dr. Seuss! Who Knew? The Darkside is fun every day, Stop by once you'll want to stay! 

Maria


----------



## circelli

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wow! I'm channeling Dr. Seuss! Who Knew? The Darkside is fun every day, Stop by once you'll want to stay!
> 
> Maria



You have put a HUGE smile on my face 

Keep up the good work Maria


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> Darkie, sounds like the movie wasn't a total bust.
> 
> you got a date out of it............woo hoo...........
> 
> 
> the big question is, does she like UO?


I'll find out soon. And if she hasn't been, then I think I know where a future date may have to be.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'll find out soon. And if she hasn't been, then I think I know where a future date may have to be.



Wow! If a date took me to UO, he would win for best potential ever! Of course, I haven't dated in 17 years...pesky dh!  

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Sunday to all


----------



## macraven

i'm back from church.

your backs are covered for the week...........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Another weekend gone and turckey day this week.So that means not to many hours to work for me.*


----------



## macraven

i made pasta for dinner tonight.

it is the easiest thing to put together.


i had 3 containers of sauce in the freezer which was a good thing.
the sauce is what takes the longest to prepare.



why am i telling you homies all of this?
because i have food on my mind.


i'm trying to diet and all i think about is food.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse,

The wind is howlin like a banshee....and Im afeard !!

Add to that my ravin insomnia and no sleep for this homie.


mac - did you say diet,how on gods green earth can youse diet Thanksgiving week ??

After readin thread after thread about cookin and menus I can say...

 " Im Thankful...Thankful we dont have Thanksgiving,it sound like soooo much work !! "


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey mac we had spaghetti tonight also.But DW makes the suace Cincinati chile style,A taste you have to aquire.A little to sweet for my likings.Taste great on hot dogs tho.*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

We had hamburgers tonight. I made mine a cheeseburger with a slice of pepperjack. We also made shepherd's pie (ok, we actually make it with chicken breast) to serve tomorrow night and Tuesday. No more cooking until I get back from the Darkside! 

Maria


----------



## macraven

i like having sgetty night......


i'm watching the american music awards.

i think they are fixed.........


scotlass, i feel my insomnia will be with me tonight again.

i have to diet now.
once thursday comes, i will be just like a stuffed turkey.......


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!

Glad we're on for the ornament exchange!

I had lots of church meetings this weekend for a conference. I didn't cook at all yesterday. I made up for it tonight with Delhi style lamb stew and Indian spiced butternut squash. Yummy, and we have leftovers. No cooking tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

good!
i'll be over for dinner tomorrow.

that is if i leave right now.......


----------



## macraven

it is wake up time homies.........


----------



## circelli

Good morning Homies

Have an okay Monday!!!  Ya never know the day could be full of GREAT surprises!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i like having sgetty night......
> 
> 
> i'm watching the american music awards.
> 
> i think they are fixed.........
> 
> 
> scotlass, i feel my insomnia will be with me tonight again.
> 
> i have to diet now.
> once thursday comes, i will be just like a stuffed turkey.......


 
gobble down
AMA's r supposedly determined by radio playlists, owned by Dick Clark  I don't do country, do think taylor swift has potential.Still shaking head re Adam L, best thing i can say re performance; perhaps he was going for rocky horror vibeoy, guess he's not going for mainstream audience.

put me down for ornament exchange pleasei missed it last year.  Will be mia after 12/4, any chance of list being set early next week to meet mailing deadlines if overseas shipment?

kiddo went back to school today, only 2 days this week...i wish he had taken another day to regroup still looks crappy


----------



## macraven

why, is it gonna snow today?


----------



## donaldduck352

*No one posting on this thread for almost 12hrs?Gotta be close to A new record.*


----------



## macraven

you read my mind Double D.....




ok, i'll make the list up this weekend for those that said they are in.
this is for you keisha.......

if anyone else wants in, just jump up and down....
or post on the thread.


who is not willing to mail out of the states?


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

If overseas is alreet wi youse,Im in for exchange !!


I really need to get this sleepin sorted,my Credit card cant take much more.

My mum gave  me sleepin pill to try last night.

It totally relaxed my body,(I couldnt move )but my mind was still racing.

I thought I was having a stroke....or back in high school.


----------



## donaldduck352

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> Glad we're on for the ornament exchange!
> 
> I had lots of church meetings this weekend for a conference. I didn't cook at all yesterday. I made up for it tonight with Delhi style lamb stew and Indian spiced butternut squash. Yummy, and we have leftovers. No cooking tomorrow!



*Dehli style lamb stew? I don't think I ever tried it,but sounds great.You gotta PM me the recipe or post it on lline.
The great thing about not working fulltime is I get A chance to discover new dinners.Did I ever mention I love to cook?But finding someone to clean up behind me is diffucult..*


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> I thought I was having a stroke....or back in high school.



*Nothing A few pints of local beer could'nt handle.It worked for me in high school and still does!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening everyone ...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! 
One more sleep until the Darkside. Gee, I'm just a little excited!

Maria


----------



## circelli

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> One more sleep until the Darkside. Gee, I'm just a little excited!
> 
> Maria



Hope you have LOTS of fun!!!

Gonna whine for a second.....I know the times are tough and I AM thankful my DH does have a job BUT.....he has to go to Saltillo, Mexico on Monday for possibly 2 WEEKS!!!  He will miss our DS's birthday

I guess on the bright side when he comes back I will have the house decorated for Christmas


----------



## macraven

Maria is going to the darkside ...woo hoo.....

and only one more wake up for her !!


i know you will have a blast.
and i am turning green....

dawnna, your main man is going to mexico.....for two weeks......
just think, you can have chocolate for breakfast and he will never know...


bonny, hey, you know our temps will be dropping soon......
which is a great time to remind everyone, mac is no snow bunny.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> One more sleep until the Darkside. Gee, I'm just a little excited!
> 
> Maria










macraven said:


> bonny, hey, you know our temps will be dropping soon......
> which is a great time to remind everyone, mac is no snow bunny.


When you say that ... this is what I picture





We got our first dusting of snow this past weekend .... which means in no time we'll be doing lots of this


----------



## the Dark Marauder

circelli said:


> Good morning Homies
> 
> Have an okay Monday!!!  Ya never know the day could be full of GREAT surprises!!



My Monday was full of awesome. Especially the night. 

I'm on caffeine overload today--getting home at 3am and having to wake up at 630am =


----------



## macraven

monday was date night.....

and you got home at 3 am today.....





maybe now you can give us the answer to the most important question you had to ask her..



does she like universal..?




it is really good to hear you went out and had an awesome time!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

Whats with all this rain !!?


*Bonny*- I LOVE the snow....but I guess thats because ma  bit just gets enough for a wee bit sledgin and then goes.


----------



## circelli

Chocolate for breakfast, that is a GREAT idea 
*dark marauder *: it sounds like the date went well???  fill us in!!!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Chocolate for breakfast, that is a GREAT idea
> *dark marauder *: it sounds like the date went well???  fill us in!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> One more sleep until the Darkside. Gee, I'm just a little excited!
> 
> Maria



*Take pictures.We just love pictures here!Have A great trip.



Good evening everyone.*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

She's never been to USF, only IOA a handful of times. She had never been to any of the Citywalk clubs/restaurants either.

We went to: Bob Marley's (dinner-yummy) Rising Star (drinks & watching karaoke) then ended up back at Bob Marley's (drinks & dancing).

Lots of fun.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> She's never been to USF, only IOA a handful of times. She had never been to any of the Citywalk clubs/restaurants either.
> 
> We went to: Bob Marley's (dinner-yummy) Rising Star (drinks & watching karaoke) then ended up back at Bob Marley's (drinks & dancing).
> 
> Lots of fun.





sounds like she is a keeper!


----------



## circelli

the Dark Marauder said:


> She's never been to USF, only IOA a handful of times. She had never been to any of the Citywalk clubs/restaurants either.
> 
> We went to: Bob Marley's (dinner-yummy) Rising Star (drinks & watching karaoke) then ended up back at Bob Marley's (drinks & dancing).
> 
> Lots of fun.



Glad to hear you had fun!!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Go Fish !!


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Go Fish !!



*Youse got A 5?*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies 
Long time since I have been around the thread. I see we have a new home again 

Hope everyone is well here.

I've been quite busy with life in general, mostly with the kids. Some camping stuff with boy scouts for my son lately and my kids just got back from a jr high church retreat this past Sunday, for this past weekend. 
Lots of school stuff and new and interesting problems when my kids are in jr. high. No real big problems, just small ones.

Got the kids' 1st trimester report card today. My daughter's grades are pretty good. My son got a straight A average, so we are very proud of him!  

My daughter has a crush on the jr. high youth pastor at our church, which the situation is really cute and funny 

I have joined a small group at my church, which I haven't been in one for a few yrs. Also been reading out of my DH's Facebook pages(he doesn't mind at all). Keeping up with some church friends on Facebook that DH and I know mutually and also keeping in touch with my aunt and uncle on Facebook. My aunt and uncle are stationed in South Korea now( uncle is in the military). I need to open my own Facebook acct, but haven't had the time to do that yet.
THat's basically all what's going on with me.

Even tho this is a little early, want to wish the homies here a Happy Thanksgiving! 


Rosemarie


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Go Fish !!





hey youse..............where were youse 4 hours ago....?
Go Fish was the card game of the early morning....


wait a minute, we are on different time zones.  
nevermind....


good morning homies.
it is wednesday and tomorrow, no work!

that is if you don't consider getting up at the crack of dawn to put the bird in the oven.........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm off to the Darkside, Homies! 

I'll think of you as I'm careening around on The Mummy! Don't have too much fun without me, I'll be back next week!

Thanks again to mac, Dawnna, St. Lawrence, Mr. Duck, Rapstar, everyone who has given me such awesome advice. 

Maria


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm off to the Darkside, Homies!
> 
> I'll think of you as I'm careening around on The Mummy! Don't have too much fun without me, I'll be back next week!
> 
> Thanks again to mac, Dawnna, St. Lawrence, Mr. Duck, Rapstar, everyone who has given me such awesome advice.
> 
> Maria






woo hoo...........!!!


Maria is off to the darkside.


have fun.
have lots of fun!!


----------



## circelli

Hope you have lots of fun Maria!!!

Take a spin on the Mummy for me !!


----------



## marciemi

Maria - have a great time and enjoy the weather!!

Just stopping in to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving!!  Heading out to Detroit in a few hours for the holiday.  See you all on Friday at 5am?!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## macraven

i finished my food shopping for making dinner tomorrow.

but, i can't find the cranberries i bought ........


good thing walmart is open 24/7.

have to go back after Glee is over tonight.



mad hattered, kewl bird........


----------



## donaldduck352

*I lucked out this year,in-laws are cooking.That means no dishes to clean,no cooking nothing but DW's famous garlic mashed taters and all the leftovers I can stack on A plate!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all our American homies!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all our American homies!!





Have you ever seen Shoot Me Up Elmo?


Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Hope everyone gets STUFFED to their heart's content. If anyone needs a place to go for dinner, you're invited here. Just the four of us, and the kids won't eat the Thanksgiving food. Can anyone say, "leftovers"?

The chipotle cream sweet potatoes are coming out of the oven and going into the fridge in ten minutes. Then it's a nap until I get up to finish the feast.


----------



## circelli

Happy Thanksgiving to the American Homies


----------



## Metro West




----------



## macraven

besides it being a holiday, it is also something special to one of our homies.

Just think, she gets turkey and cake on the same day.




Phamton, this is for you...


----------



## damo

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American friends and Happy Birthday Bev, sending good thoughts and wishes your way.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone south of the border had a great Thanksgiving ...

and *Happy Birthday Bev!!*


----------



## damo

Wow.  Only us Canadians here today!


----------



## macraven

hey, i'm not a canadian.......


i've been there though so does that count??


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hello to all the Homies in the Great White North! I'm thankful for you great neighbors.

Today was wonderful! No visitors, and we stayed home for Thanksgiving. It was so relaxing not having the a set time to have all the food finished. I slept in and didn't have to start cooking until I felt like it. As a result, there were no kitchen disasters. Picky Jonathan actually ate a little pile of turkey, and then a carmelized onion from the balsamic green beans!  You have no idea how exciting that was for me. 

Hope everyone else had fantastic Turkey Day with plenty of time to enjoy the great and simple things in life.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Mac -

I'm also thankful for you, Board Mommy.


----------



## circelli

I hope Friday will be a GREAT day for all the Homies!! 
Laurabearz should be working up a storm at Macy's by now!!!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> hey, i'm not a canadian.......
> 
> 
> i've been there though so does that count??



Thought you had gone back to bed!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Thought you had gone back to bed!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Friday all ...


----------



## macraven

hello morning homies.........tamie, bonny, damo, dawnna...


looks like we are the only ones not doing the black friday shopping.

wait, since canada does not have the thanksgiving holiday, i guess they wouldn't have the BF that we do.


never mind........


since tamie tu tu is a native, i doubt she would be out shopping early this morning.
she shops on the computer..........
and a smart homie she is...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> wait, since canada does not have the thanksgiving holiday, i guess they wouldn't have the BF that we do.



We do have Thanksgiving ... although it's a month earlier in October (your Columbus Day is our Thanksgiving)


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> hello morning homies.........tamie, bonny, damo, dawnna...
> 
> 
> looks like we are the only ones not doing the black friday shopping.
> 
> wait, since canada does not have the thanksgiving holiday, i guess they wouldn't have the BF that we do.
> 
> 
> never mind........
> 
> 
> since tamie tu tu is a native, i doubt she would be out shopping early this morning.
> she shops on the computer..........
> and a smart homie she is...




Thanks, Mac! We avoid the crowds of Black Friday like the black plague. Crowds are not our friends, unless it's a crowd of friends. And online shopping means no kiddoes throwing things in the cart while you're looking the other way.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We do have Thanksgiving ... although it's a month earlier in October (your Columbus Day is our Thanksgiving)



I always remember that too late in the year. You'd think I would put a big gold star on the Canadian holidays. I have DIS friends, school friends, church friends, and dog enthusiast friends in Canada. Yet I have a hard time remembering your Thanksgiving is in October. I'll go stand in the corner now....


----------



## macraven

i will join you in the corner....


----------



## donaldduck352

*All.Hope everyone had A great Thanksgiving.I don't do black Friday.DW went to work this morning passing by Wal-Mart and the place was packed at 6am.Not me I was sleeping commfy..

Oh happy birthday Bev.*


----------



## marciemi

6am??!   We were done and relaxing at Steak and Shake by 6am!


----------



## Metro West

I purchased the new Mystery Case Files game yesterday and it's great! 

I'm loving MCF: Dire Grove...it's the best of the series so far.


----------



## macraven

it's saturday and the sun is out here.......


come tomorrow, it will be a different story.

metro, MCF rules.
glad you got it!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, MCF rules.
> glad you got it!


 MCF certainly DOES rule! 

Here's the ad for the newest installment of the MCF series:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5bf1eN2h30


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Sun is out here too Mac ... although it's a bit cool ... 



Metro West said:


> I purchased the new Mystery Case Files game yesterday and it's great!



Hubby bought the new Left for Dead game ... nothing like shooting, stabbing and slashing your way through zombies!!     While he's been battling zombies, I've been doing crafty things


----------



## Mad Hattered

The sun is out here today too

St Louis is currently at 72 degrees.....Orlando is at 67

I'll take it!!!


----------



## Poohbug

Oohhh looks like I need to try the new MCF game.  The kids lost all my other ones.     I have searched the house high and low and cannot find the case with about 10 DS games in it.

We are planning a family trip to US in January and have been wrestling with canceling it.  No one here is working right now and it seems kind of wrong to go on vacation.  I got such a good deal tho.  What to do, what to do.  I also will hate to lose the money for the airfare.  Maybe we could find jobs there, right??


----------



## macraven

Poohbug said:


> Oohhh looks like I need to try the new MCF game.  The kids lost all my other ones.     I have searched the house high and low and cannot find the case with about 10 DS games in it.
> 
> We are planning a family trip to US in January and have been wrestling with canceling it.  No one here is working right now and it seems kind of wrong to go on vacation.  I got such a good deal tho.  What to do, what to do.  I also will hate to lose the money for the airfare.  Maybe we could find jobs there, right??



 Poohbug to chapter 8.......
you really need to buy MCF, it is great!

don't cancel your vacation just yet.
something might work out between now and trip time.

i don't do trips in december and january.
living in the midwest, just down the road from you, the weather is too unpredictable for me.
never know when a snow storm will occur.

you are a braver homie than i am!!


----------



## schumigirl

Just wanted to pop by and say a quick Hello. Not been on much recently due to one thing and another, won`t bore you with everything though.

Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Going to try and catch up on these threads soon, I don`t always comment but I enjoy reading them.... a lot.  Take care.


----------



## Poohbug

Macraven-I used to be the same way about not traveling in the winter.  I still will not drive in the winter but I have decided to fly just to get away from the cold and snow for a while.  I figure that once we get an hour into the flight we are already into warmer weather, right?  I guess I'm willing to risk it for some green grass and warm sun.

The de-icing of the plane still freaks me out tho.  How do they know it just wont ice up again??  I just can't think about it and I will be fine.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies. I should be finishing my Sunday School lesson prep, but here I am. Hello!

We've spent the last two days doing an extended version Lord of the Rings marathon. THOSE ARE THE BEST MOVIES EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, now I'm off to work on my lesson.

Bye for now.


----------



## macraven

leaving soon for church, but will have your backs covered for the week.


----------



## macraven

Poohbug said:


> Macraven-I used to be the same way about not traveling in the winter.  I still will not drive in the winter but I have decided to fly just to get away from the cold and snow for a while.  I figure that once we get an hour into the flight we are already into warmer weather, right?  I guess I'm willing to risk it for some green grass and warm sun.
> 
> The de-icing of the plane still freaks me out tho.  How do they know it just wont ice up again??  I just can't think about it and I will be fine.




Poohbug, i never thought about the plane being de-iced and then icing up again.
what freaks me out is driving to the aiport up here when it is all ice and snow....and sliding all over the highway..


now i have to add another thing to my list of fears for winter travels...


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies. I should be finishing my Sunday School lesson prep, but here I am. Hello!
> 
> We've spent the last two days doing an extended version Lord of the Rings marathon. THOSE ARE THE BEST MOVIES EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, now I'm off to work on my lesson.
> 
> Bye for now.




my boys love those movies.
hope you were able to get some shut eye last night tamie tu tu.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies.Another weekend over,back to work tomorrow.
Yesterday I was kayaking on the river and had no shoes on.Well unloading the boat and loading it on gravel my feet are bruised.I'm walking like A duck now.Hope its better in the morning.My work consist of walking 2+ miles A day.*


----------



## macraven

use spiderman band aides if you have any blisters or cuts on your feet.

it will make your tootsies happy......


----------



## circelli

Start of another week!!
How is the planning for the ornament exchange going mac?
Saw snow this morning but it has stopped now and is just cold!!


----------



## macraven

i'm just waiting to see if anymore homies want in for the ornament exchange.
if i don't hear anymore from homies by thursday, then i'll set it up on friday.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 

Snowing here today ... guess Winter has finally arrived.  I am not a cold weather/Winter/snow person ... maybe I'm living in the wrong country then


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Snowing here today ... guess Winter has finally arrived.  I am not a cold weather/Winter/snow person ... maybe I'm living in the wrong country then



you must be my clone.
i hate cold weather..........


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## circelli

It is cold here but NO snow!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Chilly here, too. My son wishes it would snow. Not much chance of that here!


----------



## macraven

This is the current list of homies that will do the ornament exchange:

circelli/dawnna

donald duck 352

daisy duck/ donald's better half

keishashadow

marciemi/marcie

tinker-tude/tamie

worfedoodles/maria


if anyone else wants to join in, post on the thread or send me a pm.


you buy an ornament up to $5.00
you mail it to the homie that is drawn for you.

i will send you the homie name and address.


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> This is the current list of homies that will do the ornament exchange:
> 
> circelli/dawnna
> 
> donald duck 352
> 
> daisy duck/ donald's better half
> 
> keishashadow
> 
> marciemi/marcie
> 
> tinker-tude/tamie
> 
> worfedoodles/maria
> 
> 
> if anyone else wants to join in, post on the thread or send me a pm.
> 
> 
> you buy an ornament up to $5.00
> you mail it to the homie that is drawn for you.
> 
> i will send you the homie name and address.



I am in !!


----------



## macraven

morning time homies.

time to get out of bed...

unless you don't want to...........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

I am back from the Darkside! I promise to tell all once I get catch up and get settled at work and can get back to my most important task, DISing! We had a fabulous time, and now we are certain we prefer RPR to the other hotels. We just seem to "fit" better there. 

Maria


----------



## circelli

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> I am back from the Darkside! I promise to tell all once I get catch up and get settled at work and can get back to my most important task, DISing! We had a fabulous time, and now we are certain we prefer RPR to the other hotels. We just seem to "fit" better there.
> 
> Maria



Glad you had a great time


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> I am back from the Darkside! I promise to tell all once I get catch up and get settled at work and can get back to my most important task, DISing! We had a fabulous time, and now we are certain we prefer RPR to the other hotels. We just seem to "fit" better there.
> 
> Maria


 
sorry i missed ur send off, glad to hear u had a great time.

belated thanksgiving & birthday wishes, anything else i may have missed in my absence.  I had accident last tues & wound up with mild concussionhoping to be cleared by doc tomorrow to travel on saturday...who am i kidding, i'll go anyway .  Unlike big ben who milked his, i'll take one for the team


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> I had accident last tues & wound up with mild concussion


 

Hope you're feeling a lot better!  What happened?  A car accident?  Or a falling down the stairs accident?  And I have confidence that you'll be heading out on that trip no matter what!  You definitely deserve/need it now!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... Happy December!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... Happy December!




and what a way for december to begin for me.

it is about 50 degrees here !!


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> and what a way for december to begin for me.
> 
> it is about 50 degrees here !!



It's 60 and sunny here in the Lou.  Tomorrow? Ummmm....snow, with the rest of the week with highs in the lower 30's!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> and what a way for december to begin for me.
> 
> it is about 50 degrees here !!





Mad Hattered said:


> It's 60 and sunny here in the Lou.  Tomorrow? Ummmm....snow, with the rest of the week with highs in the lower 30's!



gotcha both beat ... only about 25F here today ... forecast for the next 7 days has us averaging about 8F to 17F ...


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> gotcha both beat ... only about 25F here today ... forecast for the next 7 days has us averaging about 8F to 17F ...



Yeah, but I think they were both bragging that it was WARM, not cold!  It's around 40 here, so right in the middle.  Just kind of eh!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Florida weather is like A rollercoaster this time of year.Saturday morning was 29 now its 78 outside.*


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Hope you're feeling a lot better! What happened? A car accident? Or a falling down the stairs accident? And I have confidence that you'll be heading out on that trip no matter what! You definitely deserve/need it now!


 
thanks, i'll make it work, no matter

nothing 'serious', i got hit in head @ grocery store, as in a steel bar attacked memasquerading as make-shift paper towel holder suspended above meat case...strange but true.  Turns out, i wasn't the 1st it happened to according to workers there, just the one that took a direct hit...chalk it up to being old & slow.

i can hear u laffing


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Yeah, but I think they were both *bragging that it was WARM, not cold! * It's around 40 here, so right in the middle.  Just kind of eh!



marcie is right....


----------



## macraven

keisha......

feel better real soon!


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> thanks, i'll make it work, no matter
> 
> nothing 'serious', i got hit in head @ grocery store, as in a steel bar attacked memasquerading as make-shift paper towel holder suspended above meat case...strange but true.  Turns out, i wasn't the 1st it happened to according to workers there, just the one that took a direct hit...chalk it up to being old & slow.
> 
> i can hear u laffing



*Ouch,but since you brought it up-



i have done the same thing almost but on the cart itself.Went to get something from the lower shelf and when i raised up the bar almost knocked me out
*


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> This is the current list of homies that will do the ornament exchange:
> 
> circelli/dawnna
> 
> donald duck 352
> 
> daisy duck/ donald's better half
> 
> keishashadow
> 
> marciemi/marcie
> 
> tinker-tude/tamie
> 
> worfedoodles/maria



Hey youse...

Ha Ha...I just came onto say I thought best to drop out due to recent lack of recent thread participation.

Looks like youse missed the one post I did make !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> If overseas is alreet wi youse,Im in for exchange !!
> 
> 
> I really need to get this sleepin sorted,my Credit card cant take much more.
> 
> My mum gave  me sleepin pill to try last night.
> 
> It totally relaxed my body,(I couldnt move )but my mind was still racing.
> 
> I thought I was having a stroke....or back in high school.



scotlass, i found your post about the exchange.

i am so sorry i missed it and didn't have you on the list.

i can add you, it is not a problem at all!!

let me know.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Come on scotlass,it would'nt be the same without you.If I get picked you.I will send Florida sun too keep ya warm in the cold months.*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Ouch,but since you brought it up-*
> 
> 
> 
> _*i have done the same thing almost but on the cart itself.Went to get something from the lower shelf and when i raised up the bar almost knocked me out*_


 
r u blonde too 

have a good one all


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

winter is starting today.......


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> morning homies.
> 
> winter is starting today.......


 We have a cold front on the way for this evening and tonight which will take the temps form the 80's to the 60's for the weekend. Time to fire up the heater again.


----------



## circelli

Good Wednesday to you all !!

Winter????  Come on live in Canada and you will now what winter is, especially in the western/middle provinces...right Bonnie???

I hope everyone has a great day,  I am doing housework with 1 sicky and 1 little dude that could drive me to drink......only at night!!!


----------



## macraven

i almost forgot.
garbage pick up today.......


my life must be exciting if this is the one thing i have to post about...


----------



## Coach81

Hey guys.. really been nasty weather here in La.. cold, rainy.. yuk..


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> i almost forgot.
> garbage pick up today.......
> 
> 
> my life must be exciting if this is the one thing i have to post about...


I was going to post about it but I thought I would let you have the honours


----------



## Metro West

Coach81 said:


> Hey guys.. really been nasty weather here in La.. cold, rainy.. yuk..


 That's the cold front heading our way.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> my life must be exciting if this is the one thing i have to post about...



Well, now that RVGal rarely hangs out with us anymore, we can no longer chat about poo!!


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Hey guys.. really been nasty weather here in La.. cold, rainy.. yuk..



yea but you won't have the heavy snows and ice...............and yucky weather up to june.

i will trade weather with you.
that's the type of nice homie i am.......


----------



## keishashadow

who's done christmas shopping?

im close, mostly need to wrap...probably Xmas eve the way i procrastinate

back to thinking about packing, was dropping by trying to figure out if Rt 27 north from I-92 is heavily developed ala international drive.  Need to scoot over to Crystal River area & want to avoid I-4 & turnpike @ all costs during am rush hour.  Posted on TB, not much input...anybody know?  Mapquest sez 15-25 min difference...they lie like dogs


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> thanks, i'll make it work, no matter
> 
> nothing 'serious', i got hit in head @ grocery store, as in a steel bar attacked memasquerading as make-shift paper towel holder suspended above meat case...strange but true.  Turns out, i wasn't the 1st it happened to according to workers there, just the one that took a direct hit...chalk it up to being old & slow.
> 
> i can hear u laffing




That bar should be jailed. Hope your head feels better soon.  




scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Ha Ha...I just came onto say I thought best to drop out due to recent lack of recent thread participation.
> 
> Looks like youse missed the one post I did make !!




No dropping out now, Little Miss!




circelli said:


> I hope everyone has a great day,  I am doing housework with 1 sicky and 1 *little dude that could drive me to drink*......only at night!!!




I have one of those. Everything I do, he un-does. All cupboards, hampers, and boxes MUST be emptied and spread all over the floor. All folded laundry must be thrown.  CRAZY! I'M GOING CRAZY!




macraven said:


> i almost forgot.
> garbage pick up today.......
> 
> 
> my life must be exciting if this is the one thing i have to post about...




We forgot garbage day on Monday. And now it's probably too late to send my garbage to your house for pick-up. She said in her Eeyore voice.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



Metro West said:


> We have a cold front on the way for this evening and tonight which will take the temps form the 80's to the 60's for the weekend. Time to fire up the heater again.


  That's shorts and t-shirt weather for those of us in the Great White North!!


circelli said:


> Winter????  Come on live in Canada and you will now what winter is, especially in the western/middle provinces...right Bonnie???





macraven said:


> yea but you won't have the heavy snows and ice...............and yucky weather up to june.
> 
> i will trade weather with you.
> that's the type of nice homie i am.......



Yeah ... what Dawnna and Mac said!!!    It's a balmy 21F here today!



macraven said:


> i almost forgot.
> garbage pick up today.......


Ours was just picked up!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> who's done christmas shopping?
> 
> im close, mostly need to wrap...probably Xmas eve the way i procrastinate





i haven't even thought of shopping yet.

i usually start it closer to the 25th.
but then, i only do for those within my 4 walls.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.*


----------



## macraven




----------



## circelli

My DS has to learn that he has to actually keep his medicine down to make it work ?!?!?
Had another long night listening to him sit up and cough.  Never new a little guy like that could sound so loud!!
It is Thursday I think I will make ribs in the crock pot!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Sure is quiet in here ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Sure is quiet in here ...



We're all frozen!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> We're all frozen!!



No doubt ... it's only 12F here in the great white north today


----------



## Worfiedoodles

A few observations from our recent trip:

Back from Orlando, and ready for December! We had a fantastic time at Universal Orlando. We had plenty of time to do all the rides (the Simpsons 4 times in one day -- not my idea, but ds loved it), the Express access made a huge difference. Even when lines were long and crowded, we skated right through. 

My Thanksgiving dinner was a Burger King whopper. Again, not my idea...I think ds was afraid I'd make him eat turkey if we ate some place that resembled a restaurant. 

We went to the Animal Actors show for the first time at US. We were both impressed, very cute if you like animals. We also saw the Beetlejuice Graveyard Review twice, once on Thanksgiving and once on Saturday. Let's just say most of the A Team clearly had the day off for Thanksgiving. It was the same show, but the performances were quite different. Both were good, but the Saturday show definitely had more "Oomph!"

The Harry Potter castle is coming right along. I'm looking forward to going back and experiences Hogwarts. 

No water rides for us. Yes, they were open. No, we weren't up for it what with some people wearing gloves, hats, boots and parkas. Not us, 60 degrees isn't quite that cold to us -- but too cold for a soaking. 

Friday night Megadeth played at the Hard Rock Live. Saturday night David Cook played at the same venue. I don't think they have any of the same fans, judging by the lines we saw. 

I managed to get in 2 3M workouts, so I was pretty happy with that. The gym experience was fine, just warmer than I'm used to. 

We stayed at the RPR onsite, and had a gorgeous view of the pool and lake. (Thanks, mac, for reminding me to ask for my water view upgrade!) We were able to watch the boats dock and take off, so that was fun. DS got in the pool once, then thought better of it. Too cold for me by far! 

Feel free to ask any questions...

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

nice mini-report maria, had to laugh re the cold weather gear for 60 degree weather...although im partial to my emu boots year round when not in crocs ha

u have to wonder who thought that concert bill will be sypmpatico

we have a brand new driver in our house, i expect the increased insurance bill will be in the mail lol


----------



## Worfiedoodles

keishashadow said:


> we have a brand new driver in our house, i expect the increased insurance bill will be in the mail lol



I don't know whether to say "Congratulations", or "I'm Sorry"...I guess I'll just send Mummy Dust and say "Best of Luck", because I would be scared out of my mind! 

Stay warm, cold Homies! Do you have your Snuggies ready to go? 

Maria


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> We're all frozen!!



hey, you said the other day how wonderful st louie was.

i'll be heading there this weekend again.
the parental units called.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Sure is quiet in here ...



if i would have been home today, i would have posted here and talked to myself.

had to work today.
then once back home, had to take the cat to the vet.
$185 later, they tell me she needs more medicine......

now i am home and haven't a clue what to fix for dinner.
i think mac and cheese should do it...........


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> A few observations from our recent trip:
> 
> Back from Orlando, and ready for December! We had a fantastic time at Universal Orlando. We had plenty of time to do all the rides (the Simpsons 4 times in one day -- not my idea, but ds loved it), the Express access made a huge difference. Even when lines were long and crowded, we skated right through.
> 
> My Thanksgiving dinner was a Burger King whopper. Again, not my idea...I think ds was afraid I'd make him eat turkey if we ate some place that resembled a restaurant.
> 
> We went to the Animal Actors show for the first time at US. We were both impressed, very cute if you like animals. We also saw the Beetlejuice Graveyard Review twice, once on Thanksgiving and once on Saturday. Let's just say most of the A Team clearly had the day off for Thanksgiving. It was the same show, but the performances were quite different. Both were good, but the Saturday show definitely had more "Oomph!"
> 
> The Harry Potter castle is coming right along. I'm looking forward to going back and experiences Hogwarts.
> 
> No water rides for us. Yes, they were open. No, we weren't up for it what with some people wearing gloves, hats, boots and parkas. Not us, 60 degrees isn't quite that cold to us -- but too cold for a soaking.
> 
> Friday night Megadeth played at the Hard Rock Live. Saturday night David Cook played at the same venue. I don't think they have any of the same fans, judging by the lines we saw.
> 
> I managed to get in 2 3M workouts, so I was pretty happy with that. The gym experience was fine, just warmer than I'm used to.
> 
> We stayed at the RPR onsite, and had a gorgeous view of the pool and lake. (Thanks, mac, for reminding me to ask for my water view upgrade!) We were able to watch the boats dock and take off, so that was fun. DS got in the pool once, then thought better of it. Too cold for me by far!
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions...
> 
> Maria



sounds like you had a great vacation !!
yea, that water view is sweet......

i always enjoy the animal actors show.  it is kewl!

did you see horror make up show?
tell me yes...



keishashadow said:


> nice mini-report maria, had to laugh re the cold weather gear for 60 degree weather...although im partial to my emu boots year round when not in crocs ha
> 
> u have to wonder who thought that concert bill will be sypmpatico
> 
> we have a brand new driver in our house, i expect the increased insurance bill will be in the mail lol



are you taking the crocs and emu's with you to the motherland?
be prepared for any type of weather.

yea, having a teen boy will really raise the rates on the car insurance.
i had 3 teens on at one time.

but, the good thing is he can do a lot of errands for you.
will be especially nice in the winter.
you won't have to go out then.


----------



## keishashadow

he asked if id let him drive in the snow, im still laughing. i cannot imagine the cost of 3 jr drivers @ one time The kitty bill is right up there too, hope she's/he's okay...imo, if fixed; they're _it's_

those boots r comfy as heck, not enough support to tromp around all day in the parks though. I have 2 suitcases packed, now to go back tomorrow & take out 1/2 my stuff. anybody else typically come back with a suitcase full of clean clothesi had another tuna melt for dinner on a wheat bagel, mac & cheese sounds waaaay better.

maria reminded of Q i had re suites @ RPR, thought they all were standard view? we had a KingSuite (with some issues in the room, supposedly resolved now) that was indicated as non-view; i thought it was nice (far flung, still nice - it overlooked the entrance area to the right)...here's pic (suite 1701)






it rained a ton, this was around 6 pm one night






got any pics maria


----------



## Poohbug

First snow today.

Yeah, it's a little pretty but in two weeks I will be sick of it and ready to see my green grass and flowers.


----------



## macraven

kenosha is to get up to 5" in some spots tonight.

i am minutes away from that city.


----------



## macraven

it is wake up time homies.............



what happened?
are you all snowed in today??


----------



## circelli

No snow here....But it is COLD 
Now both my DS's are sick!!! 
My DH is in Mexico for work for 2 weeks maybe 3 can I catch a break anywhere!!!  I want my mommy!!


----------



## scotlass

circelli said:


> No snow here....But it is COLD
> Now both my DS's are sick!!!
> My DH is in Mexico for work for 2 weeks maybe 3 can I catch a break anywhere!!!  I want my mommy!!



Hey youse....

Heres a wee something to cheer up yer boys,it might make you well up tho...it did me !!

For all the homies with wee ones...

http://portablenorthpole.tv/home


----------



## circelli

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Heres a wee something to cheer up yer boys,it might make you well up tho...it did me !!
> 
> For all the homies with wee ones...
> 
> http://portablenorthpole.tv/home



Thanks Scotlass!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Well winter has officially arrived ... we've got snow, snow and more snow ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

It can stop snowing anytime now!  We've already shoveled twice today ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Its FRIDAY.Hey BonLee looks like A winter wonderland up there now.
All we got is steady rain and temps in the 50's down here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*


----------



## macraven

bonny,
ok, you win this one.........

our storm is going to hit us on monday...


Double D, are you getting a lot of rain now?
looks like orlando has been hit by rain.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I feel sorry for anyone vacationing in Orlando this weekend.Its been nothing but miserable outside allday.But it will clear out tommorow and close to freezing Sunday morning.

I bet no one gonna ride Popeye or Dudley this weekend..*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm getting cold just looking at Bonnie's snow 

I didn't bring my camera on our recent trip, ds took all the photos. I'll have to try to pry it out of his hands to download. That may take awhile...by the time I post the photos they will be a real surprise! 

We were in room #1730, which I highly recommend. It's a room with a lovely view!

Maria


----------



## macraven

homies, you have your exchange names now.

try to post them by December 12th at the latest.
i read the post office is telling the public to send out parcels by the 15th in order to avoid delivery delays.

if you can not post your package by the 12th, please try to do so by the 15th then.


we don't tell who sent the ornament until all receive theirs.

do post the date you get your ornament.
that way i can mark it off the list.

it is a $5 exchange but if you go over that amount, that is your choice.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Worfiedoodles said:


> A few observations from our recent trip:
> 
> Back from Orlando, and ready for December! We had a fantastic time at Universal Orlando. We had plenty of time to do all the rides (the Simpsons 4 times in one day -- not my idea, but ds loved it), the Express access made a huge difference. Even when lines were long and crowded, we skated right through.
> 
> My Thanksgiving dinner was a Burger King whopper. Again, not my idea...I think ds was afraid I'd make him eat turkey if we ate some place that resembled a restaurant.
> 
> We went to the Animal Actors show for the first time at US. We were both impressed, very cute if you like animals. We also saw the Beetlejuice Graveyard Review twice, once on Thanksgiving and once on Saturday. Let's just say most of the A Team clearly had the day off for Thanksgiving. It was the same show, but the performances were quite different. Both were good, but the Saturday show definitely had more "Oomph!"
> 
> The Harry Potter castle is coming right along. I'm looking forward to going back and experiences Hogwarts.
> 
> No water rides for us. Yes, they were open. No, we weren't up for it what with some people wearing gloves, hats, boots and parkas. Not us, 60 degrees isn't quite that cold to us -- but too cold for a soaking.
> 
> Friday night Megadeth played at the Hard Rock Live. Saturday night David Cook played at the same venue. I don't think they have any of the same fans, judging by the lines we saw.
> 
> I managed to get in 2 3M workouts, so I was pretty happy with that. The gym experience was fine, just warmer than I'm used to.
> 
> We stayed at the RPR onsite, and had a gorgeous view of the pool and lake. (Thanks, mac, for reminding me to ask for my water view upgrade!) We were able to watch the boats dock and take off, so that was fun. DS got in the pool once, then thought better of it. Too cold for me by far!
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions...
> 
> Maria




Sounds like you had a wonderful time! Any pictures soon?


----------



## Tinker-tude

circelli said:


> My DS has to learn that he has to actually keep his medicine down to make it work ?!?!?
> Had another long night listening to him sit up and cough.  Never new a little guy like that could sound so loud!!
> It is Thursday I think I will make ribs in the crock pot!!




Hooray for crock pots! I made a roast in the crock pot while I was out caroling with a few peeps from the Choral Society. It was yummy cooked in a chipotle marinade.



macraven said:


> had to work today.
> then once back home, had to take the cat to the vet.
> $185 later, they tell me she needs more medicine......
> 
> now i am home and haven't a clue what to fix for dinner.
> i think mac and cheese should do it...........




Hope the kitty is okay. She's a stubborn one when it comes to fighting sickness, isn't she?

My DH loves mac and cheese enough he could live on it.




keishashadow said:


> we have a brand new driver in our house, i expect the increased insurance bill will be in the mail lol




If we wanted to drive as teenagers, we had to get a job and pay for our insurance, gas, maintainance, etc. After we graduated we had to buy our cars, too. And then they wondered why we couldn't afford tuition for college. 




circelli said:


> No snow here....But it is COLD
> Now both my DS's are sick!!!
> My DH is in Mexico for work for 2 weeks maybe 3 can I catch a break anywhere!!!  I want my mommy!!



So sorry, I hate it when my hubby is out of town. And sick kids, too! Eat some chocolate, it'll all get better. If not, you just need more chocolate.


----------



## circelli

I think I will go and eat A LOT of chocolate now......maybe even sleep.  Both my boys have skating lessons tomorrow than it is off to Dante's birthday party!!!  Big day........maybe I will get to eat more chocolate


----------



## Metro West

Morning...woke up this morning and guess what? It's _still_ raining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I think it's supposed to rain all day today and then clear out for Sunday with highs in the 60's.


----------



## macraven

good thing metro posted and woke us up this morning.


maybe the rain woke him up early??



and it's still raining........

oh my.


----------



## circelli

no rain OR snow here...but it is freakin' cold!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Been very busy here wanted to stop in and say HI 
 Hope everyones holiday plans are coming along.
Very mixed here with lots of unplanned and unwelcome events of late too much to go into now ,

Need a question answered though and I knew you guys could help  My sister is leaving to go to WDW in the next week or so and is going to go to USF /IOA from the ASMU . What is the best way for her to do this ? She will have no car as they are flying down . Any advice is great ! Thanks guys hope to be back soon


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



circelli said:


> no rain OR snow here...but it is freakin' cold!!


That's because we got all the snow here ... I think we got our entire winter allotment in one day!!!


----------



## macraven

mary 
your sister can take the mears shuttle from her resort to UO.
she would sign up for it the night before to book her seat.

it is $18 per person round trip.
some dollars off for kid fare.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> 
> That's because we got all the snow here ... I think we got our entire winter allotment in one day!!!





i am not jealous of you................


----------



## macraven

homies, just a heads up that i will be out of town as of sunday morning.
the parental units are in need again.
hello st louie......

see you back here when i return.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> homies, just a heads up that i will be out of town as of sunday morning.
> the parental units are in need again.
> hello st louie......
> 
> see you back here when i return.


 Have a safe trip!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> homies, just a heads up that i will be out of town as of sunday morning.
> the parental units are in need again.
> hello st louie......
> 
> see you back here when i return.


thanks for letting us know Mac ... that way we won't worry about ya!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

This is so cute ... thought of you Mac when I first saw it ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thats was cute Bonny.

mac have A safe trip.

Hope everyone is having A great weekend.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well homies I'm gonna retire to the chair and pop in Terminator Salvation in 5.1Dolby surround.Goodnight all.*


----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone has a relaxful Sunday 

My little guy is 4 today  family party today!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> I hope that everyone has a relaxful Sunday
> 
> My little guy is 4 today  family party today!!!



*Happy Birthday To youre DS.Hope youse had a great time.



It's now 12hrs since someone posted,must have been A good Sunday for all I hope.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening everyone ... 

Well, we're all frozen here in northern Alberta ... it's a lovely -21C (or -6F for you non metric people) ... with the wind-chill, it's even colder than that!


----------



## circelli

I think it's bedtime for me!!
Or should I get the tree up from the basement???
I think I am leaning towards the sleep thingy!!!
Too much parying with a 4 year old for me 
Hope everyone had a good Sunday


----------



## Niki Andiokno

HI, all.Just popping in.  Took my Mom home from the nursing home yesterday, so I should have some more time.  Hope to get caught up soon.


----------



## Tinker-tude

circelli said:


> I hope that everyone has a relaxful Sunday
> 
> My little guy is 4 today  family party today!!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We're having a party for my little guy on Wednesday night. His B-day is Thursday, but I have a meeting I'm singing at that night. He won't know the difference.


Hello and good-night, Homies. Skipped church on Sunday because I was really dizzy. Slept almost all day, feeling pretty good now. But still tired, so I'm off to bed again.

Toodles!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is fine *


----------



## circelli

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday 

Snow here...now it's colder......but I like a white Christmas......


----------



## Mad Hattered

The big snow is going to miss us but might hit Mac.  We are supposed to have a mix of sleet, snow and rain for the next couple of days.


----------



## Metro West

Mad Hattered said:


> The big snow is going to miss us but might hit Mac.  We are supposed to have a mix of sleet, snow and rain for the next couple of days.


 How much snow were they calling for?


----------



## ma2jr

just in time for the holidays


----------



## marciemi

Up to 14 inches here!   Heading out to drop off the car to get snow tires on it tomorrow before the snow hits in the afternoon.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


----------



## coastermom

macraven said:


> mary
> your sister can take the mears shuttle from her resort to UO.
> she would sign up for it the night before to book her seat.
> 
> it is $18 per person round trip.
> some dollars off for kid fare.





  Thank YOU !!! 
I have to say we are so crazy here ... I now live by ..STOP THE WORLD I WANNA GET OFF !!!!!

Hope everyone is well !!


----------



## donaldduck352

coastermom said:


> STOP THE WORLD I WANNA GET OFF



*I like that saying so much,I'm gonna put into my siggie.

Well looking at it again maybe I will reword it A bit.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening everyone ...

Still frozen solid here ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Why does it still feel like Monday!

Extremely quiet,were is all the homies at?I know mac is out of town.But we got others!*


----------



## circelli

hi donald!! 

Just went to see the festival of lights in a near by town...I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## marciemi

SNOW DAY TOMORROW!  

Of course that means we have to shovel the 14 inches of snow, but still!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

marciemi said:


> SNOW DAY TOMORROW!
> 
> Of course that means we have to shovel the 14 inches of snow, but still!



 Lucky you! We're just getting rain, cold, and discomfort. I'd like to have a snow day to show for it! 

Maria


----------



## marciemi

Well, it blizzarded!!    For the first time in the 16 years that we've lived in Detroit/Green Bay, my husband couldn't get out to work today.  He was going to try, but after he and a few neighbors helped the 4WD, SUV that had skidded up onto a lawn (and had to unstick it a second time as they tried to get back home), he decided he was working from home today!  Now saying up to 16 inches, but 45mph winds today are making it whiteout out there.  He's out snowblowing with his ski goggles and face mask on right now!  Some pics:
















And it's still snowing!  

And a few pics of Monday Night Football at Lambeau from a couple days ago:











Anyone who's anywhere warmer - appreciate your weather and enjoy your day!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Hey Marcie - looks like you guys got even more snow than we did!!


----------



## marciemi

14 inches at last "official" news total and still snowing steadily. 

Latest local news report advice  Motorists are advised to stay off the roads.  If you absolutely have to go out...dont!


----------



## Poohbug

I think this is one of the rare times that we have more snow way down here in Southern WI than you do up north.  18 inches so far and the wind is starting.  Weatherman says we may get 40 mph winds.  At least our power came back on-some people are without power.  The snow is so heavy that it is breaking off tree branches and power lines.

Maybe another snow day tomorrow???  The kids will be happy.  I wish I was in Florida.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is well and while no snow we are having wind storms and everything is getting blown from yard to yard *


----------



## ky07

*By the way a quick question for any homie
Airtran has started up in our local airport and was wondering if anyone has used them and how good of a airline they are *


----------



## marciemi

Watching cars out in front of our house stuck - three as of latest count!  And we live on a small court of about 10 houses.  Up to 16 inches now, but I think it's dying off.  Maybe!  

I'll post some of our tree pics later - our normally vertical trees, well, aren't!  

ky - biggest problem with Airtran is their schedule changes.  Up until about 2 months out, they change frequently and significantly.  If that's not a problem, they usually allow you to change flights.  After that, there don't seem to be changes.  They're also one of the most efficient airlines we've flown, and my husband flies them for business.  Very quick loading and nearly always arrive early.


----------



## circelli

holy wind batman 

we are not getting any snow at this moment but it sure is windy !!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

We had a few strangely warm days, and now it's very cold again. I'm loving the fireplaces right now. You guys are getting BURIED in snow! My 8 y/o wishes he was up there with some of you.

Most of the shopping is done. Hooray!

Later, 'gators.


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> Watching cars out in front of our house stuck - three as of latest count!  And we live on a small court of about 10 houses.  Up to 16 inches now, but I think it's dying off.  Maybe!
> 
> I'll post some of our tree pics later - our normally vertical trees, well, aren't!
> 
> ky - biggest problem with Airtran is their schedule changes.  Up until about 2 months out, they change frequently and significantly.  If that's not a problem, they usually allow you to change flights.  After that, there don't seem to be changes.  They're also one of the most efficient airlines we've flown, and my husband flies them for business.  Very quick loading and nearly always arrive early.


*Thanks cause they seem to be the cheapest right now and there is another airline that just started up in our area other than airtran but they have have some odd returns but anywho thanks *


----------



## circelli

Tinker-tude :  i hope that all goes well with your sons birthday party today!!


----------



## Metro West

Well...the cold front has moved through Orlando. At 9am this morning it was 76 degrees and humid...now it's 63 and cloudy.

This is December weather in Florida.


----------



## marciemi

Metro West said:


> Well...the cold front has moved through Orlando. At 9am this morning it was 76 degrees and humid...now it's 63 and cloudy.
> 
> This is December weather in Florida.



Well, the cold front has moved through Green Bay too.  It's currently 7, with a balmy wind chill of -12.   But hey, it's supposed to get up to 9, so I'm sure that snow will be melting soon!  

Tink - your 8 year old is welcome to come here and I'll head down there!  Deal?


----------



## donaldduck352

* everyone.*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Checkin in with the snowed in Homies -- it's just cold and windy here, no flakes to be found but still not fun to be outside... 

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey all ...

... I've decided I'm hibernating until Spring


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

*TGIF I think.
Hey Lawrence your siggie looks so ,um naked!!*


----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone is staying warm in the chilly areas and you lucky homies that are in the "south" I hope you are staying dry & cool!!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *TGIF I think.
> Hey Lawrence your siggie looks so ,um naked!!*


*Yep normally I have our next trip counter on there but its a toss up for next year and we don't know if we will be able to make it to the darkside next year *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good Saturday evening all.

Hey Lawrence hopefully everything will work out between now and June so ya'll can go to US.*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good Saturday evening all.
> 
> Hey Lawrence hopefully everything will work out between now and June so ya'll can go to US.*


*Hopefully and even been looking into springbreak but DW wants RPR but its looking like its not in the cards*


----------



## ky07

*Real quite in here tonight
So see all you homies tomorrow *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Life is like A box of chocolates,you never no what you will get!*


----------



## X_Mickeys_Pal_X

donaldduck352 said:


> *Life is like A box of cholates,you never no what you will get!*



Forest Gump


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well another weekend gone and my Bucs lost again.Not surprising.

Is it me bieng A grinch,it just don't feel like christmas time of year at all to me.Maybe its because my kids are all grown up now.*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning/Afternoon, Homies! 

Don't feel bad, *Donald* -- I was wondering for awhile if my Pats would win, too. I'm feeling more Christmassy by the minute, and I do think it helps I have a tween. He has a Christmas pageant on Monday, he makes a list of what he wants, we watch Christmas specials and movies -- it just gets you in the mood. We went to NH this weekend for a family Christmas party, and there was snow on the ground and it was cold, which also helps me...

Maria


----------



## marciemi

Gee, there's snow on the ground and ice and freezing rain and all it does is make me MORE grinchy!  

Late start for school today after I drove my husband to the airport in the freezing rain (had to stop twice to clean off the windshield wipers) at 4:45 in the morning.  That improved my disposition even more!


----------



## donaldduck352

* everyone.The plant closed down consruction till sometime January.Now I'm gonna go nuts with nothing to do!!!*


----------



## circelli

I am sharing my cold with anyone that wants it !!!


----------



## marciemi

I'm sharing my snow!!! Any takers?!

Shoveled 4 times yesterday and already once today.  Meanwhile, DH is in sunny California.  Yeah, THAT's fair!


----------



## circelli

It's cold here too, no snow BUT my DH has been in Mexico for almost 2 1/2 weeks!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

We're having a mini heat wave today! It's in the 40s, and it feels really warm  I'll try to send what I can North and West -- be on the lookout for a slightly warm breeze...

Sorry the snow isn't making everyone dream of a white Christmas, where I grew up in St. Louis it was rare to have snow in December (at least, that's how I remember it), so I tend to think of it as a special addition to the holiday spirit. 

DH agreed on a time to move from WDW to Uni in January after the WDW Half Marathon -- I'm setting our pick-up time for 11 AM! I will be in CityWalk in time for lunch at Margaritaville! 

Maria


----------



## Tinker-tude

Howdy, Partners.


Jared is missing his PE class today at the YMCA. He's having a hard time getting the motivation to get his schoolwork done, so no playtime. Bummer for me, too. I wanted to get out of the house!

Yesterday was DH's birthday. I went to make the cake after dinner and discovered I had no shortening or flour. So we're prolonging the party and having cake tonight. Red Velvet with German Chocolate icing.


----------



## circelli

Tinker-tude said:


> Howdy, Partners.
> 
> 
> Jared is missing his PE class today at the YMCA. He's having a hard time getting the motivation to get his schoolwork done, so no playtime. Bummer for me, too. I wanted to get out of the house!
> 
> Yesterday was DH's birthday. I went to make the cake after dinner and discovered I had no shortening or flour. So we're prolonging the party and having cake tonight. Red Velvet with German Chocolate icing.



YUMMY!!!
Send some chocolate my way!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I heard something about chocolate and had to come by and check it out ... 

Still cold here but a bit warmer than the past couple of days ... it's now only -22C (about -8F) ... I still think I'll stay in bed where it's warm!


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon Homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all.With the time off I got,I got more done in one day then I normally get done in A week around the house,but I gotta lot more to do.Monies runs out quik,so I gotta keep it in budget.

Other then that,I hope everyone in the ornament exchange has got there stuff in the mail.Only 10days till christmas!

You know we are missing some homies.Just off the top of my head Rapster(he always posted everyday),I know mac is out of town but akdar,scotlass not enough,among others that are probaly on vacation.But it's good to see homies post here..

And Let me do the Unofficial welcome to X_Mickeys_Pals_X,mac usaully does this,but let me take the honors while she is gone-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Stick around its fun here.We all play nice and talk about nothing!!*


----------



## circelli

Thought we could do a sing along tonight......

Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells.......


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> Thought we could do a sing along tonight......
> 
> Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells.......



*Jingle all the way,*


----------



## scotlass

Oh what fun it is to ride...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

in a one horse open sleigh ay


----------



## donaldduck352

*In A one horse open sliegh.*


----------



## donaldduck352

* Oh Jingle bells,jingle bells,dashing thru the snow~~*


----------



## circelli

In a one horse open sleigh, 
over the hills we go laughing all the way....HA HA HA.....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Bells on bobtails ring, making spirits rise


----------



## circelli

Oh what fun it is with a sleighing song tonight!!!

Well done homies!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, I wanted to sing with you guys! I missed out.




circelli said:


> YUMMY!!!
> Send some chocolate my way!!!




We still haven't made that cake! Come on over tonight.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I heard something about chocolate and had to come by and check it out ...
> 
> Still cold here but a bit warmer than the past couple of days ... it's now only -22C (about -8F) ... I still think I'll stay in bed where it's warm!





You're invited for red velvet cake tonight at something o'clock. Come on down where it's a balmy 38F degrees! We can all curl up by the humidity-thwarting fireplace with the dogs.


----------



## macraven

Goody, Goody.......i got home just in time for red velvet cake....



once i rest up, i'll play ketchup on what all i have missed.


man, i should have turned south instead of north on 55 to get cake tonight..


----------



## circelli

Welcome home mac!!! 

Who wants to start the Christmas carol tonight ?!?!?!  Hopefully it will be one that I kinda know the words 

Stay warm my friends ( or cool ) !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Welcome back Mac!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Goody, Goody.......i got home just in time for red velvet cake....
> 
> once i rest up, i'll play ketchup on what all i have missed.



Welcome Home Mac!  Just in time for Christmas!  



circelli said:


> Who wants to start the Christmas carol tonight ?!?!?!  Hopefully it will be one that I kinda know the words



I'll play:

You better watch out...


----------



## circelli

You better not cry.....


----------



## marciemi

You better not pout...

Sorry Dawnna - fell asleep mid song!!


----------



## keishashadow

im re-entering homie space right behind mac...how yinz guys doing?

we still singing?  _im getting nuthing for Christmas, 'cause i ain't been nuthin but bad__it was worth it in the long run_


----------



## circelli

Im tellin' ya why.........


It looks like it is you & me Marcie!!


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> im re-entering homie space right behind mac...how yinz guys doing?
> 
> we still singing?  _im getting nuthing for Christmas, 'cause i ain't been nuthin but bad__it was worth it in the long run_



At my kids Christmas concert yesterday the kids sang that song so cute !!!  I don't know the words....although I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

Santa Clause is comming to town,(in my best Bruce Springsteen voice}



*Hey welcome back mac*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... we're having a heat wave today!!   ... we're up to -7C (or about 27F) today!!!

Donald - this one is for you ...


----------



## marciemi

circelli said:


> At my kids Christmas concert yesterday the kids sang that song so cute !!!  I don't know the words....although I LOVE it!!!!



Put a tack on teacher's chair, somebody snitched on me.
Tied a knot in Susie's hair, somebody snitched on my.
I'm getting nuttin for Christmas,
Mommy and Daddy are mad.
I'm getting nuttin for Christmas,
'Cause I ain't been nuttin but bad!!

(That's all I can remember!)



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... we're having a heat wave today!!   ... we're up to -7C (or about 27F) today!!!



Yeah, us too - up to 23 here after several days of single digits!  Hey, it must be springtime!  No not really since it was snowing today.  

Mac, my husband spent the night at beautiful O'Hare last night after his flight from California was 4 hours late and didn't get there until around midnight.  Actually at a hotel and finally got him home this morning although he went straight to work.


----------



## keishashadow

_You're a mean one...__mr_





oh nooooooos, snowstorm coming up the coast im not ready for it. In the spirit of the holidays, i volunteer that it veers eastward to allow my friends in Phillie a lovely white Christmas!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies! Just wanted to check in and say I've received my homie surprise ornament. I haven't opened it yet -- I'm one of those people who likes to wait until Christmas. The more I have to open the happier I am! 

Maria


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

We've had a house full of sickies since Sunday. Hopefully no one will be too sick to have fun this next week.

For Christmas I'd like manacles for the 4 y/o. Which reminds me, I need to update the siggie.

I got my ornament! I love it! Handmade with my screen name and my person's name on it.

(((((HUGS)))))

Tamie


----------



## circelli

Got my ornament!!!  LOVE IT!!!!

Gotta whine for a sec.......I miss my DH, he has been in Mexico for almost 3 weeks for work   I'm hoping he will be home on Monday night...just in time for the football game 

7 more sleeps to the homies!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*TGIF all.The next 7days are gonna be rough.Getting to see family members that I don't realy like.But I gotta remember"smile and wave boys,just smile and wave!!

Sometimes I wish we could go to RPR for A week of Christmas,but DW would have A fit....*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well homies I ketcha all later,I'm gonna slip on down to the watering hole.I will not try to PUI(post under the influence)when I get back,know gurantees......*


----------



## keishashadow

Im getting my butt kicked on sports resorts, needed to duck out before i kicked the tv



circelli said:


> Got my ornament!!! LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Gotta whine for a sec.......I miss my DH, he has been in Mexico for almost 3 weeks for work  I'm hoping he will be home on Monday night...just in time for the football game


 
spoken like a true fan-atic, football before romance



donaldduck352 said:


> *Well homies I ketcha all later,I'm gonna slip on down to the watering hole.I will not try to PUI(post under the influence)when I get back,know gurantees......*


 
i hope to be in same state soon...not florida, comfortably numb



Tinker-tude said:


> For Christmas I'd like manacles
> Tamie


 where's the tag fairy when u need him?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... one day closer to Christmas!


----------



## keishashadow

morning, we have a few inches of white stuff, phew 

for those who follow Dr Who, new episode tonight (& if i read it correctly) to be followed by 2 others in next weeks

today is batch # one of cookies in our house, cutouts yum

have a good one all


----------



## macraven

hello homies............

it's saturday and i have done nothing yet for Christmas, except to put the fake tree up this week.


just thought i would throw that out there....



i am really planning to do my shopping on monday for christmas gifts.
unless i over sleep so then it would be tuesday for shopping.


i am not a shopper..........
but i do love this season~


----------



## Tinker-tude

circelli said:


> Gotta whine for a sec.......I miss my DH, he has been in Mexico for almost 3 weeks for work   I'm hoping he will be home on Monday night...just in time for the football game




You poor thing! I hate it when DH is gone. The last time he went to Germany we didn't know you needed to be on an international phone plan to get decent rates. Our phone bill was $2000 for two weeks of talking! 

I hope your honey gets home safe, sound, and soon.





donaldduck352 said:


> *TGIF all.The next 7days are gonna be rough.Getting to see family members that I don't realy like.But I gotta remember"smile and wave boys,just smile and wave!!
> *






You have a few of those, too, huh?




keishashadow said:


> where's the tag fairy when u need him?






A tag like that would make me blush everytime I logged on.




keishashadow said:


> for those who follow Dr Who, new episode tonight (& if i read it correctly) to be followed by 2 others in next weeks



We just checked our local listings and we're just getting re-runs here.... 




macraven said:


> hello homies............
> 
> it's saturday and i have done nothing yet for Christmas, except to put the fake tree up this week.
> 
> 
> just thought i would throw that out there....




Hey, I've been looking at my favorite ornaments through a china cabinet door. We just barely got a tree put up. We didn't decorate it because of you-know-who. We put those sticky window clings up on the front door and the dining room door, and Mr. Trouble promptly took them down and tore them up. At least he didn't eat them.


The big news here is that my almost 10 y/o dog (the one in the pic with me) just broke the biggest pane of glass out of our 150 y/o front door. 

He's developed a bad habit recently of racing to the porch, leaping the stairs, and crashing into the front door. I think he likes the sound of the crash. Well, today it broke. Glass Doctor came to measure and they will replace it on Monday. So we're stuck with a huge cardboard box blocking the wind and rain on the north side of the house. Time to get a storm door in front of the ancient old door....

I told DH there is a positive side to this. We can either be paying for the results of having a very healthy dog who damages things now and then, or we can be paying huge vet bills for an unhealthy old dog. As mad as he was, DH actually smiled and laughed a little at that.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies! Keeping the holiday cheer going today. I wrapped all of ds's presents while dh took him to run errands. Now I am truly almost done -- just a bit more baking and candy making. Or, I was until ds came home with an assignment to bring in family photos of us doing holiday traditions so he can make a scrapbook Monday. This teacher is under the mistaken impression we can even find our photos...we staged a bunch, and dh took the memory card to CVS. Anyway, we have Nor'easter headed our way, and my dad is due to fly in tomorrow. Crossing our fingers he doesn't get diverted to Maine...

I don't know when, but one year we are definitely going to Universal for Christmas. I just have to wait until dh does something really really horrible, so I can convince him. That day will probably never come...and I guess that's a good thing! I'm just glad he hasn't been in Mexico for 3 weeks! 

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...

Well, a bit more snow here last evening ... but on the bright side, we're having a heat wave ~ it's only -1C (or about 30F) ... nice enough for a walk even!  Unfortunately I have laundry to do ... and should really start on baking some cookies ... 



Tinker-tude said:


> The big news here is that my almost 10 y/o dog (the one in the pic with me) just broke the biggest pane of glass out of our 150 y/o front door.
> 
> He's developed a bad habit recently of racing to the porch, leaping the stairs, and crashing into the front door. I think he likes the sound of the crash. Well, today it broke. Glass Doctor came to measure and they will replace it on Monday. So we're stuck with a huge cardboard box blocking the wind and rain on the north side of the house. Time to get a storm door in front of the ancient old door....
> 
> I told DH there is a positive side to this. We can either be paying for the results of having a very healthy dog who damages things now and then, or we can be paying huge vet bills for an unhealthy old dog. As mad as he was, DH actually smiled and laughed a little at that.



  Good thing he didn't hurt himself!!! ... Our 8 year old Shepherd Dawnie had to take a visit to the vet on Thursday ... she was out in the back yard when the 3 dogs came out next door ... of course she had to run up and down the fence barking at them, but unfortunately when we finally got her back in, our kitchen floor was covered in blood.  She had torn one of the nails on her front paw fairly far up on the nail (almost at the base) but she was oblivious to the bleeding and happily wagging her tail   Got the bleeding stopped, and took her into the vet to make sure there wasn't any damage to her toe and for the day yesterday she had on a bright pink vet-wrap bandage.  Of course she was fine and was out playing in the snow with her brother today.


----------



## circelli

Hello Homies 

I have a night off.......

My parents have my 2 loving ds's lmao
I am about to have a bath, so the phone can start ringing any time now 
I got good news this morning my DH will be home on Monday


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wow I just got floored by the news tonight.Someone with my name and same age had A stand-off with the sheriff's dept.in the same county I live in.It was on the otherside of the county of were I reside.He had A warrant for child porn.They did'nt show his picture just name,age and offense.
I feel like I'm brannded now.All know I've been working part time and looking for fulltime work.I feel if I try and apply for A job now they are gonna think it was me!!!!!This is A small county and people remember names.

Thinking real hard of A name change now.

Everyone that knows me knows that I'm A real seriose family man.I raised two great kids.This is very disturbing to me,much less I think people like him should not see the light of day again!!

But what about the peeps that don't know me.If they don't show his pic I'm kinda scre***!!*


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

donald that is the strangest thing, hope it's not an issue for you.  Curious if Florida has act clearances?  in PA many employeers mandate them.  Basically, a form that is cleared thru state & police as to no priors (criminal or child abuse), results r typically good for a year...good luck.

dr who was on bbc america, sorry...should've specified.  I believe scify typically carries them shortly thereafter though.  PS it was really good, no spoilers though from me


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> donald that is the strangest thing, hope it's not an issue for you.  Curious if Florida has act clearances?  in PA many employeers mandate them.  Basically, a form that is cleared thru state & police as to no priors (criminal or child abuse), results r typically good for a year...good luck.



*Come morning I will be calling the newspaper, Bay News9and the sherrif dept. to make sure they put his face on there.There was A big wright up in the St.Pete Times and the Chronicle,but no picture.I will make A stink over this I prommise...

Other then that,its been real quiet here in the past day.Christmas has got everyone busy!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Monday, Homies! I'll be so glad when ds's last Christmas pageant this afternoon is over. This is our 8th, and that's plenty for me. Guess I'm a little Grinchy...

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... hope everyone is almost ready for Christmas

Donald - that is crazy ... hope you get it all straightened out sooner rather than later!

Been real quiet in here lately ...


----------



## ky07

*Thought I would stop in and say hi but seems to be very quiet tonight  *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Been real quiet for the past 3days here.That time of year ,Christmas-humbug!!*


----------



## macraven

it is too quiet here.................


you can almost hear an echo...




i have not done my christmas cards yet or shopping.
you could kind of say, i haven't felt the pressure yet to get ready for the 25th.


but, i better get it into gear either tuesday or wednesday.



since today is the first official day of winter, i usually start moving a lot slower then.
less daylight time, lots of cold weather.
kind of puts me in a funk


----------



## donaldduck352

*Old man winter is trying to settle in here,but we won't let it.This is Florida for crying out loud.The low tonight is gonna be around 29f for several hours.We call that A deep freeze down here.But the highs tomorrow is gonna be 68f.Its A heat wave,A tropical heat wave.
I think with the lack of tropical wheather this past summer,we(down here) think its gonna be A cold winter by Florida standards!!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Home today -- I had planned to do a shopping day with my visiting dad, but his flight was cancelled Sunday. He arrives today, but too late for shopping because ds has to be picked up from his last day of school. So glad my dad will make it before Christmas! I baked cookies and made spiced oyster crackers last night. I wrapped the last of the presents. I just need to make another batch of cookies today, and create the final shopping list for Christmas goody groceries. Last night we did decorated sugar cookies, today it's oatmeal chocolate chip. With all this food talk, you'd never know what I need to do most is get on the TM and do 5M!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

'ello all

i got my ornament, pretty

ive decided it will be a look @ the tree day, too cold to venture out if i can avoid it


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Stopping in to say daisy and I got our ornaments.They are great!*


----------



## macraven

hey homies........

been busy today.
shoveled for the third time a few minutes ago.


no, i did not do any shopping yet for christmas presents but i did go to the store and bought food and candy.

as long as there is candy in our house, all will be fine!

gotta start the laundry now but i will be back later..


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.Stopping in to say daisy and I gt our ornaments.They are great!*



Hey youse...

Did you get your card ?


----------



## macraven

i need to read back and see who all has received their ornaments in the exchange.

anytime you would like to, you can post a picture of the ornament you received.

once everyone has received theirs, then you can post who sent it to you.


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Did you get your card ?



*Yes and thank you.It was beautiful.*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *Yes and thank you.It was beautiful.*



Cool.

But now Im worried !!

I posted a card with $$ in the same day and its not arrived.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

evening all


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> no, i did not do any shopping yet for christmas presents but i did go to the store and bought food and candy.
> 
> as long as there is candy in our house, all will be fine!
> ..


 
 you may be onto something there


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> *Wow I just got floored by the news tonight.Someone with my name and same age had A stand-off with the sheriff's dept.in the same county I live in.It was on the otherside of the county of were I reside.He had A warrant for child porn.They did'nt show his picture just name,age and offense.
> I feel like I'm brannded now.All know I've been working part time and looking for fulltime work.I feel if I try and apply for A job now they are gonna think it was me!!!!!This is A small county and people remember names.
> 
> Thinking real hard of A name change now.
> 
> Everyone that knows me knows that I'm A real seriose family man.I raised two great kids.This is very disturbing to me,much less I think people like him should not see the light of day again!!
> 
> But what about the peeps that don't know me.If they don't show his pic I'm kinda scre***!!*




I'd be worried about identity theft. You may want to have the sherriff double check this guy's social security number, etc., and make sure it doesn't match yours.


----------



## donaldduck352

Tinker-tude said:


> I'd be worried about identity theft. You may want to have the sherriff double check this guy's social security number, etc., and make sure it doesn't match yours.



*Went there Monday and they said I have nothing to worry about.*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Eve of Christmas Eve!

Maria


----------



## macraven

St Lawrence, i love the pic you have in the siggie!

such a nice pic of the two of you!


well, i vacuumed a couple of rooms and now am off to christmas shop.




hope i survive it.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St Lawrence, i love the pic you have in the siggie!
> 
> such a nice pic of the two of you!
> 
> 
> well, i vacuumed a couple of rooms and now am off to christmas shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope i survive it.


*Thanks Mac
Thought I needed to put something on there since I took off the trip counter cause I don't know if we will be able to make it to the darkside this year  *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Just poppin' in to wish everyone a wonderful holiday season.  I've had very limited internet access at home (if at all).  But....I did find out that I will be attending a trade show at the end of January in Orlando and plan on spending 5 extra days afterwards so you know what that means!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Just poppin' in to wish everyone a wonderful holiday season. I've had very limited internet access at home (if at all). But....I did find out that I will be attending a trade show at the end of January in Orlando and plan on spending 5 extra days afterwards so you know what that means!!!


 
it's a small world afterallwhat are the odds of winding up somewhere good for a business meeting woo-hoo to you!

come on xmas, any day now


----------



## Tinker-tude

_MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE, HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

I'm just finishing up the last of the wrapping. Now for the first phase of Christmas meal prep later today after I get some sleep. We have a friend from church coming over Christmas afternoon when she gets off work. She takes care of elderly people in their homes and has no family here. She's a very sweet lady who LOVES kids and has none of her own. Jared will love showing her his presents, and she really gets a kick out of the funny things he says. This will be the first time in a long time we've had someone over. I'm excited! 




Mad Hattered said:


> Just poppin' in to wish everyone a wonderful holiday season.  I've had very limited internet access at home (if at all).  But....I did find out that I will be attending a trade show at the end of January in Orlando and plan on spending 5 extra days afterwards so you know what that means!!!




Now, there's a happy new year's present! Wish I were in your shoes/hat. 




donaldduck352 said:


> *Went there Monday and they said I have nothing to worry about.*



That's a relief. Hope they get everything else cleared up so you don't have that worry hanging over your head anymore.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

As I know we'll all be busy the next few days, I just wanted to pop in and say ...


----------



## macraven

home from shopping today.

was able to get everything i wanted.
and lots of stuff was marked down.



not off to wrap.




see youse homies later !!


----------



## donaldduck352

'Twas the night before Christmas, 
when all through the Net,
  There were hacker's a surfing. 
Geeks? Yeah, you bet.
  The e-mails were stacked by
 the modem with care,
  In hopes that St. Nicholas 
soon would be there.

  The newbies were nestled 
all snug by their screens,
  While visions of Java 
danced in their dreams.

  My wife on the sofa 
and me with a snack,
  We just settled down 
at my rig (it's a Mac).
  When out in the Web 
there arose such a clatter,
  I jumped to the site 
to see what was the matter.
  To a new page my Mac
 flew like a flash,
  Then made a slight gurgle. 
It started to crash!!

  I gasped at the thought 
and started to grouse,
  Then turned my head sideways 
and clicked on my mouse.

  When what to my wondering
 eyes should appear,
  My Mac jumped to a page
 that wasn't quite clear.

  When the image resolved, 
so bright and so quick,
  I knew in a moment
 it must be St. Nick!

  More rapid than mainframes, 
more graphics they came,
  Then Nick glanced toward my screen,
  my Mac called them by name;

  "Now Compaq! Now Acer!", 
my speaker did reel;
  "On Apple! On Gateway!" 
Santa started to squeal!

  "Jump onto the circuits! 
And into the chip!
  Now speed it up! Speed it up! 
Make this thing hip!"

  The screen gave a flicker, 
he was into my RAM,
  Then into my room 
rose a full hologram!

  He was dressed in all red, 
from his head to his shoes,
  Which were black 
(the white socks he really should lose).

  He pulled out some discs 
he had stored in his backpack.
  Santa looked like a dude
who was rarin' to hack!

  His eyes, how they twinkled! 
His glasses, how techno!
  This ain't the same Santa 
that I used to know!

  With a wink of his eye 
and a nod of his head,
  Santa soon let me know 
I had nothing to dread.

  He spoke not a word, 
gave my Mac a quick poke,
  And accessed my C drive
 with only a stroke.

  He defragged my hard drive, 
and added a SIMM,
  Then threw in some cool games, 
just on a whim!

  He worked without noise, 
his fingers they flew!
  He distorted some pictures 
with Kai's Power Goo!

  He updated Office, 
Excel and Quicken,
  Then added a screensaver 
with a red clucking chicken!

  My eyes widened a bit, 
my mouth stood agape,
  As he added the latest 
version of Netscape.

  The drive gave a whirl, 
as if it were pleased,
  St. Nick coyly smiled, 
the computer appeased.

  Then placing his finger 
on the bridge of his nose,
  Santa turned into nothing 
but ones and zeros!

  He flew back into my screen 
and through my uplink,
  Back into the net 
with barely a blink.

  But I heard his sweet voice 
as he flew from my sight,
  "Happy surfing to all, 
and to all a good byte!"

Merry Christmas Homies!!!!!


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Merry Christmas! I hope you all have a great one.


----------



## roseprincess

Just popping in and wanting to wish all the homies a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 


I am so glad my kids are on winter break, so the kids and I can all sleep in during break!! 

Take care and keep safe, everyone.

Blessings,
Rosemarie


----------



## macraven




----------



## Worfiedoodles

Merry Christmas to All, and to All a Good Night!

I opened my ornament gift today and I am in LOVE! Somebody was a very thoughtful secret Santa to me!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

despite dwelling on










may 'yer  's be ripe and plentiful in the year ahead!


----------



## circelli

I hope all the Homies are having a wonderful Holiday Season  

My boys got spoiled AGAIN 

Santa you ROCK


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and hope Santa was good to you ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well I hope everyone had A great Christmas also!! *


----------



## coastermom

... Wanted to wish the Homies a very Merry Christmas ...

Hope all is well with everyone Finally a moment to say HI . Off from work this week so I may get to stop by ... After I finish the science project and other HW due on the 4th of Jan ... UGH .


----------



## macraven

hello homies........


i hope all have a great last week of 09...


just in case you are interested, yes, we got more snow........


----------



## keishashadow

quick mac

duck behind this sign


----------



## ky07

*Just stopped by to say hi homies and hope everyone had a Merry Christmas *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! I am annoyed to be at work today. Just today and tomorrow, but my boss is under the mistaken impression I plan to work. Oh well. Long lunch at Maggiano's coming up today, and yoga tomorrow, so not so bad as work days go...

I made our 3-way transportation reservations yesterday -- MCO to POR to RPR to MCO! I'll be at the Darkside in 13 days!

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... just popping in to say "Hi" to whoever is around these days


----------



## macraven

hey homies.

hello to all.......



i'm trying to get back into my regular routine.
holidays always throw me off schedule.



catch you in the morning


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all my homies.  Hopefully all my family issues have slowed down for awhile, and I can catch up.  I know, I know.  I have said it before, but this time I really mean it.

Hope everyone had a nice holiday.

Can't wait for next October, when I plan a trek to the motherland, and an excursion to go to US/IOA for some coaster action.  Tinkering around here gets me so excited.

Niki


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Day, Homies! Just a few more until a brand spanking New Year!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

good moaning all!  we gots snow, again; lovely to wake up to sound of deuling snow blowers @ crack of dawn


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just checking in to say hi.Extremely quiet here lately.Thought this thread might hit page two!!!!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> good moaning all!  we gots snow, again; lovely to wake up to sound of deuling snow blowers @ crack of dawn



We've had about 25 cm (which is about 10 inches) over the past month ... and they tell us more is coming in the next few days as well ... oh joy!!


----------



## macraven

hi homies.

i have been very busy doing nothing in particular........


my days have not been productive but, i'm not complaining.


i did laundry today which i thought was a great accomplishment.


when it gets to be around 10 at night, i think back and wonder where my day went.....



such a good life while on winter break from school.

then the whole routine changes again on jan 4th and back to work.



niki, when are you going to the darkside in october?

i will be there around the columbus day weekend.

i already booked my room....


----------



## macraven

i just read what i posted.


man, i do sound pathetic.......



i just love doing nothing during the day........
i could get used to it in a flash..


----------



## marciemi

Stopping in to say hi and ask everyone to celebrate my decade on the DIS with me!  

Yeah, okay, technically it was 10 years yesterday, if you look at my profile.  And I know I was here before that, but whole board changeover and all... Bet I've been here longer than anyone else on the thread, but probably have fewer posts than most of you (and most of them here!).  

Oh, and some more big news.  Saturday Matt got his official appointment (acceptance) from the Air Force Academy.  Here's him getting it from the maillady:






He got his acceptance from Navy earlier in the week.  He's taking one more trip out to Navy next month to help him make a final decision, but I think he's pretty set on AF.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Niki Andiokno said:


> Can't wait for next October, when I plan a trek to the motherland, and an excursion to go to US/IOA for some coaster action.  Tinkering around here gets me so excited.Niki



Hopefully you'll be there when we're down around columbus day ... it would be great to meet another homie!!  and I promise Lee won't talk shop while we're there!!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Mac - I haven't made my ressie yet.  DH wants to go the third week of October, but he wants to stay on-site at WDW.  I am scouring the RCI boards to try to exchange my Hilton for a DVC, since I am out of DVC points.  I will try to convince him to go Columbus Week so we can meet up and I can have someone to maybe go to HHN with.

Have to say homies, I was disappointed with my first HHN.  I am a 40-something.  The scare actors only seemed interested in the 20-something chickies wearing short/shorts.

The Rat Patrol guys finally say my little friends have vacated the premises.  They didn't nibble on the slim jim guys these guys put in their favorite haunts.  According to the patrol guys, "No rat can resist a slim jim."  DH says Slim Jim should use that for their ads.

Going to cuddle with my dog.  Catch y'all later.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We've had about 25 cm (which is about 10 inches) over the past month ... and they tell us more is coming in the next few days as well ... oh joy!!


 
thanx for converting the measurement  10 inches, from what i've heard that's nothing for canada!

marci - congrats to your son, quite the achievement; you must be soooo proud.

Still waiting to hear if the mr can get Oct for vacation next year, not sure if i'll be able to join the fun.  Next best thing, im having a NYE party, u r all invited...there will be cookies & booze & we'll all in the streets making merry.  Prep started, liquor store run made(sampling the absolute as i type) & made chex mix & pretzel bark today, which translated into dinner, although im not sure which food groups were covered


----------



## Metro West

76 for a high temperature tomorrow...50 for a high Saturday!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> 76 for a high temperature tomorrow...50 for a high Saturday!


 
wanna trade

sounds like the crappy weather we had during our trip this month, still...even a lousy day in Florida beats the pants off winter in western PA!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm really hoping the forecast for Orlando takes a big upswing on the temperature. As of right now, it will be 32 degrees at the start of the Half Marathon. That's just a bit chillier than I had hoped for! Sending warm vibes South!

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



keishashadow said:


> thanx for converting the measurement  10 inches, from what i've heard that's nothing for canada!


Actually for here, that's above normal accumulation over a month.  Luckily we didn't get any snow until December (rather than October), so our winter will seem much shorter!! 



Metro West said:


> 76 for a high temperature tomorrow...50 for a high Saturday!





Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm really hoping the forecast for Orlando takes a big upswing on the temperature. As of right now, it will be 32 degrees at the start of the Half Marathon. That's just a bit chillier than I had hoped for! Sending warm vibes South!
> 
> Maria


 ... right now the temperature is a balmy -17C (or about +1F) ... and it's snowing ... again!


----------



## macraven

hey homies, if we are doing weather reports, snow is falling here also.....
again..


----------



## Niki Andiokno

But Mac, at least our snow isn't slushy on the ground.  I HATE to drive in that stuff.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Niki Andiokno said:


> But Mac, at least our snow isn't slushy on the ground.  I HATE to drive in that stuff.



I'd rather drive with slush on the roads than ice!


----------



## m.urbanian87

*here in puerto rico it's hot like hell *


----------



## Tinker-tude

WELCOME, MICHAEL!!!


Would you prefer it if hell froze over? 


Sounds like everyone is either enjoying the last little bit of time off, or hating being back at work. I went to the dentist yesterday to get a chipped primary tooth pulled. There was never a permanent tooth to push it out.  So I ate a soft dinner, and DH and I woke up in the middle of the night throwing up.  FOOD POISONING. Again. I think we are poison magnets.

Marcie,  Congratulations on over a decade of DISing! And big congrats to your son on being accepted into BOTH of the Academies he was most interested in. I'd go with AF, too. They treat their people better than the other branches. When my husband was in the Navy, they looked on the AF bases as resorts compared to their bases.


Well, back to making playlists for the iPod.

Later, Homies!


----------



## circelli

Wishing all my HOMIES a safe & wonderful New Year 

If you are out tonight do it safely...or if you are staying put.... ROCK ON


----------



## Metro West

I went home yesterday past the Citrus Bowl and they were getting it all decked out for the Capital One Bowl tomorrow...LOTS of Penn State and LSU fans in town.


----------



## keishashadow

m.urbanian87 said:


> *here in puerto rico it's hot like hell *


 
hi, thinking of cruising to (as port of call) or one orginating from San Juan end of July, afraid to ask if it'd be even hotter then?



Metro West said:


> I went home yesterday past the Citrus Bowl and they were getting it all decked out for the Capital One Bowl tomorrow...LOTS of Penn State and LSU fans in town.


 
go poppa joe!

im cooking like a fiend for party, sampling the home-made sangria,needs something, maybe more oranges?  must go sample again to make sure


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie:

*m.urbanian87*

our home is your home.


stick around and hang out with us.
we talk about everything as you noticed......


and how hot did you say it was where you are??   



since you have a long screen name, i'll call you MRM.


----------



## macraven

i'm all set for tonight 

you will find me in front of the tv.....


have the scrimp cocktail set up, potato salad, guacamole and chips, ham and the coffee pot is on!


come on over when you all get the munchies tonight


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm gonna be A good boy tonight.I'm staying home and drinking iced tea!!*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm gonna be A good boy tonight.I'm staying home and drinking iced tea!!*


 There's too many drunks on the road for me to go out. You're smart staying in and not getting into trouble.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I guess I will be the first too say
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh wanted too say,the iced tea was spiked!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Lets do this proper,A new year of 2010.Who would of thought I see this.So here we go>*






















*Happy New Year Homies.I wish the best for you and youres this comming year!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

HAPPY NEW YEAR, HOMIES!!!!!




We stayed home, watched Dr. Who and Torchwood DVDs, and drank very rich homemade hot chocolate. The kids had NOOOO problem staying up until 1:30. I wonder where they get those night owl tendencies? 

Hope everyone has a wonderful 2010!

Taminator


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## macraven

ok, so i am a little late.
it's friday afternoon..........but seems like morning to me since i rolled out of bed 2 hours ago.

sat up and watched the Twilight Zone marathon until this morning.
i'm hooked on it.



i'll be back after a couple of pots of coffee


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I went home yesterday past the Citrus Bowl and they were getting it all decked out for the Capital One Bowl tomorrow...LOTS of Penn State and LSU fans in town.






and with the new year, Metro has redecorated his siggie.


It always looks great!!


----------



## circelli

Wishing you all the best in 2010 

My family went out and watched the new Sherlocke Holmes movie and then to my BIL's to ring in the new year!!  

Lots of fun and laughs.........may you all have a WONDERFUL year!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> ok, so i am a little late.
> it's friday afternoon..........but seems like morning to me since i rolled out of bed 2 hours ago.
> 
> sat up and watched the Twilight Zone marathon until this morning.
> i'm hooked on it.



I bought Lee the entire series on DVD for Christmas


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Happy new year everybody!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy New Year! Hoping everyone has happiness, health and wealth in the coming year! 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I bought Lee the entire series on DVD for Christmas



*How many episodes were realy made??Its been on since last night and still going.*


----------



## keishashadow

auld lang syne...

the SAN thread began!
happy new years all

anybody make any resolutions?  did you break them yet?  im not going to set myself up for failure (again) this year, just going to go with the flow & follow the golden rule.


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> anybody make any resolutions?  did you break them yet?



*I figure today as A grace period,starting tomorrow I'll stop my procrastinateing ways!!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *How many episodes were realy made??Its been on since last night and still going.*



I really have no clue - except that I know it's 28 DVDs!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies and since DS has been on pc I didn't have the chance to say Happy Newyear to you all but hope everyone has a great 2010 *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I bought Lee the entire series on DVD for Christmas




i bet he is happy with that gift!!

i finished the marathon up and went to bed earlier today.
it was well worth it......



Niki Andiokno said:


> Happy new year everybody!!!!



good to see you here niki!

pick the columbus day weekend for hhn.
you will see lots of us homies there that time period.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy New Year! Hoping everyone has happiness, health and wealth in the coming year!
> 
> Maria



i'll take all three and throw in a loss of weight too........



donaldduck352 said:


> *How many episodes were realy made??Its been on since last night and still going.*




don't tell me you gave up and didn't sit there for the full 46 hours.........
i did.....



keishashadow said:


> auld lang syne...
> 
> the SAN thread began!
> happy new years all
> 
> anybody make any resolutions?  did you break them yet?  im not going to set myself up for failure (again) this year, just going to go with the flow & follow the golden rule.



i always make ny resolutions



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies and since DS has been on pc I didn't have the chance to say Happy Newyear to you all but hope everyone has a great 2010 *



hope you have a great 2010 also!

sending you mummy dust so that summer trip can happen for you and the dw









i'm going back to hide under my electric blanket.
it is too cold in the house for me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Wow ... there sure is an echo in this room ...


----------



## macraven

when the weather gets warmer, i'll be at the computer more.

too cold in the d-room where my imac is located to spend much time on it.



i did book my rooms for 2010 for the motherland and the darkside.

now on the countdown for hhn info....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

To all my darkside homies............Lang may yer lum reek !!

Thats a good thing by the way.

Wishing you all the very best for 2010.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Evening, Homies! Christmas is all boxed, now it just has to teleport to the attic...

Maria


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

Just about to head to bed to read for a bit. I used to be a bookworm, then I had kids. No time to read after that. So this year I'm MAKING time to read again! 


May the Force be with you.


Tamie


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Since this thread has been "dead" lately  thought I'd post some of Lee's newest pics from the mancave for your viewing enjoyment ...


----------



## keishashadow

hmm, monster's drink of choice?

te-kill-ya

tag...yinz r it!





 edit - my snowman melted, boo-hoo


----------



## Coach81

Great pics!!!!

Let the countdown begin.. 40 days until we return to Universal Orlando!!!!  YEEE HAAA!!!


----------



## macraven

i just love it when bonny shows us the family pictures....






coach, i hope the weather is great when you get there.
i keep up on weather conditions and it looks like orlando has been hats and glove weather lately.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> it looks like orlando has been hats and glove weather lately.[/FONT][/COLOR]



*More like parka thermo john weather with no end in sight yet!!*


----------



## Poohbug

Sooooo since it is so cool in FL right now-are the resort pools heated??  We are getting excited about our upcoming trip and I am determined to swim at least once-even if it is cold.  How about a hot tub?

We have never stayed onsite before and I want to take advantage of everything because it will be a while before we will be back.

Still so much better than here-negative numbers at night and maybe 10 degrees during the day.  At least we have had three days in a row of sunshine.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *More like parka thermo john weather with no end in sight yet!!*


 
i was talking to sales rep today located in miami, he was whining it might go to 30 degrees there tonight (poor baby).  He said his parents (who live in central FLA) heard forecast of snow flurries tonight.  Evidently, they are buying a video camera to record & planning a party in their retirement communityas they all miss the snow from when they lived up north

mac i saw on the news that they're putting fancy parking meters in chicago, now will cost over $4 an hour to park.  They're hard to find in the 'burg & when you do they're a quarter for 15 minutes.


----------



## macraven

Poohbug said:


> Sooooo since it is so cool in FL right now-are the resort pools heated??  We are getting excited about our upcoming trip and I am determined to swim at least once-even if it is cold.  How about a hot tub?
> 
> We have never stayed onsite before and I want to take advantage of everything because it will be a while before we will be back.
> 
> Still so much better than here-negative numbers at night and maybe 10 degrees during the day.  At least we have had three days in a row of sunshine.



pools are heated and there are hot tubs at the hotels.
hopefully, the weather in orlando won't even come close to what you are getting now up here.
just remember, there is no wind chill factor down there.......

and, what about the 3 days of sunshine..........?
haven't seen it yet in my neck of the woods.....



keishashadow said:


> i was talking to sales rep today located in miami, he was whining it might go to 30 degrees there tonight (poor baby).  He said his parents (who live in central FLA) heard forecast of snow flurries tonight.  Evidently, they are buying a video camera to record & planning a party in their retirement communityas they all miss the snow from when they lived up north
> 
> mac i saw on the news that they're putting fancy parking meters in chicago, now will cost over $4 an hour to park.  They're hard to find in the 'burg & when you do they're a quarter for 15 minutes.



only in chi town does it cost an arm and a leg to park at a meter......
it all sucks big time.

i'm flipping a coin to see if i fly out of mitchell field or ohare this year.
i want to book my air now for my fall trip as one of the airlines has the rt with times that are good for me at $138 plus tax right now.
but, i wanted to wait to see what type of deals sw was going to have since they are going to do the milwaukee-orlando route now.



mr duck, i know the extreme change of weather is tough for the local floridians.
hang in there and pretty soon you will have the bragging rights again of being the sunshine state....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse..

Minus 7 and snawy ower here !!


----------



## keishashadow

it's always sunny on the SAN board

did u ever check out this site as to average # of days of sunshine for major US cities?  my burg only has 45% chance of it daily

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/online/ccd/pctposrank.txt

poohbug, did u check out the 10 day extended weather forecast yet?  typically, no matter how cold orlando is in the winter, it's warmer than the great white north.  Plan on taking ur dip during the day, air gets cool @ night. 

mac - $138 RT to MCO, that's a great rate, even better that SW is coming to ur neck of the woodsnow u can DING with the best of them.


----------



## Coach81

It was in the high 20's down here in Louisiana this morning.. we're not used to all of this.. I can't even imagine what it must be like for the northern folks.

Got back from Disney for Christmas about two weeks ago.. took FULL advantage of the Deluxe Dining Plan.. and promptly gained 10 lbs.. now I'm struggling to get back down.. almost lost it all again.. so now I'm going to work on leaning out for our summer trip back to Disney in May.

But first it will be UO for Mardi Gras!!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## macraven

it's tuesday but really feels like a monday to me...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...


Coach81 said:


> It was in the high 20's down here in Louisiana this morning.. we're not used to all of this.. I can't even imagine what it must be like for the northern folks.


Up here in Central/Northern Alberta it's currently a balmy -4°F 


macraven said:


> it's tuesday but really feels like a monday to me...


Me too Mac ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

BTW gang ... just saw this on Facebook ...

_Universal Orlando Resort - "Just for you, Annual Passholders - Get a free breakfast for two when you stay at one of the on-site hotels. Book using promo code: APB, and be sure to present your Annual Pass at check-in."_


----------



## Coach81

I feel the same way about the Monday comment..  I've been in a "funk" ever since we got back from Disney....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Awesome new pics Frozen Pooh!!!!  It's cold here in the Lou as well.  We are supposed to get around 6-8" of snow tomorrow night and Thursday morning.  And then the arctic blast comes in behind it with winds near 40 mph and windchills in the -20 to -40 range!!!

They have ground blizzard warnings for Thursday due to the snow being blown about.  Sounds like it should be a blast getting in to work on Thursday.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Everyone is feeling old man winter.For central FLA this is almost unheard of tho.Every night for the 7day forecast calls for overnight freeze warnings where I live.I just want the day temps too get over 45f here,my blood is way to thin to put up with this stuff and I only own 3pairs of jeans.I went out today in my hunting clothes,people was wondering if hunting season was still in.I said no,I'm freezing and this is the warmest clothes I got!!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cold here, too! It got all the way down to 14, and now it's all the way up to 20. So glad I'm not any further north! This old house is hard enough to heat down south, I think we'd just turn into popsicles up with the rest of you.

Anybody familiar with Diana Krall's Popsicle Toes? Listened to that today and laughed.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

i feel for donald & todd (know he's used to northern winters though) along w/all the rest who are getting the deep chill.

the thought creeped into my head this am when pouring orange juice for the troops...is the crop safe?dread the thought of paying $10 for gallon of OJ.

those of us who deal with this often are typically just happy when it's above freezing for the salt mix to work so we can drive vs slide. Take heart, as long as temps are hovering near 20 & not much of a windchill, it begins to feel positively balmyafter cabin fever has set in naw, ha, ha


----------



## Coach81

Last night I coached soccer in 20 degree weather.. thank God there was no wind!  Here with the humidity that we are blessed with in South Louisiana.. 20 degrees is very cold!!!

Next soccer game will be this Friday.. and they are calling for TEEN temps!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
I know how you all feel cause with the wind chill we are in single digits here.
Well got to go take youngest DS to doctors appt for his blood pressure and I have a sinus cold which means another fun day of pounding headaches *


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Last night I coached soccer in 20 degree weather.. thank God there was no wind! Here with the humidity that we are blessed with in South Louisiana.. 20 degrees is very cold!!!
> 
> Next soccer game will be this Friday.. and they are calling for TEEN temps!!!


underarmour heatgearlots of it...worn in lieu of undershirts here during winter



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies*
> *I know how you all feel cause with the wind chill we are in single digits here.*
> *Well got to go take youngest DS to doctors appt for his blood pressure and I have a sinus cold which means another fun day of pounding headaches *


 
how's he doing StL?  sorry to hear re the cold, beats the flu if that's any consolation i guess


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> BTW gang ... just saw this on Facebook ...
> 
> _Universal Orlando Resort - "Just for you, Annual Passholders - Get a free breakfast for two when you stay at one of the on-site hotels. Book using promo code: APB, and be sure to present your Annual Pass at check-in."_



i forgot my pw again for facebook.
i really need to check on line for the ap uo site newsletter.
i don't get all the mailed ones out each time.

i still have the platinum status for loews and get the $100 food and beverage credit.  if i didn't, i would check out the code for the free grub at the hotel.




Mad Hattered said:


> Awesome new pics Frozen Pooh!!!!  It's cold here in the Lou as well.  We are supposed to get around 6-8" of snow tomorrow night and Thursday morning.  And then the arctic blast comes in behind it with winds near 40 mph and windchills in the -20 to -40 range!!!
> 
> They have ground blizzard warnings for Thursday due to the snow being blown about.  Sounds like it should be a blast getting in to work on Thursday.



i talk to my parents every day, they live in your neck of the woods pretty much so.
my mom complains that they don't get snow..........

the last time(dec) i was in St L, i had to delay my return trip back home due to the bad road conditions we had in the chitown area.

we have a warning out now for another dump of snow tonight and tomorrow.




donaldduck352 said:


> *Everyone is feeling old man winter.For central FLA this is almost unheard of tho.Every night for the 7day forecast calls for overnight freeze warnings where I live.I just want the day temps too get over 45f here,my blood is way to thin to put up with this stuff and I only own 3pairs of jeans.I went out today in my hunting clothes,people was wondering if hunting season was still in.I said no,I'm freezing and this is the warmest clothes I got!!!!*



do what you have to do to stay warm.
i know it is difficult for you and others going thru this cold spell you are having.



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> I know how you all feel cause with the wind chill we are in single digits here.
> Well got to go take youngest DS to doctors appt for his blood pressure and I have a sinus cold which means another fun day of pounding headaches *



how is your son doing?
i remember you talked before about his blood pressure issues.
hope he is doing better.

sending you mummy dust for those pounding headaches.
it gets worse doesn't it when the temps drop the way they do in your area.




Tinker-tude said:


> Cold here, too! It got all the way down to 14, and now it's all the way up to 20. So glad I'm not any further north! This old house is hard enough to heat down south, I think we'd just turn into popsicles up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anybody familiar with Diana Krall's Popsicle Toes? Listened to that today and laughed.



i hear you.
i think the houses built in the south are insulated different from the ones near me.
i hope you can stay warm while you are in this cold spell.

we went out and bought another room heater on the weekend.
i have a quad level and the rooms do not heat evenly at all.



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> i feel for donald & todd (know he's used to northern winters though) along w/all the rest who are getting the deep chill.
> 
> the thought creeped into my head this am when pouring orange juice for the troops...is the crop safe?dread the thought of paying $10 for gallon of OJ.
> 
> those of us who deal with this often are typically just happy when it's above freezing for the salt mix to work so we can drive vs slide. Take heart, as long as temps are hovering near 20 & not much of a windchill, it begins to feel positively balmyafter cabin fever has set in naw, ha, ha




you can join my club of i hate winter and cold keisha.
i'm appointing you the VP of the organization......

mr mac will pay whatever it takes for his orange juice.
he does not care of how expensive it will go, he has to have his tropicana juice.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Up here in Central/Northern Alberta it's currently a balmy -4°F
> 
> Me too Mac ...



bonny, it is now wednesday, trash day and it still feels like a monday here.



Coach81 said:


> I feel the same way about the Monday comment..  I've been in a "funk" ever since we got back from Disney....



i know the feeling well.

when i do orlando, i have to do both the motherside and the darkside.
no way could i omit one of them.

this year, i started planning the '10 trip 2 weeks after i came back from the oct. trip.
but.......you have another trip in the works 
lucky ducky


----------



## macraven

i thought i would be back into my regular routine since skool is back in session.

i added another project to do though.

i found a man that was out of work that does carpenter work.
he is redoing my floors for me so we can live like real peeps again.
he is very reasonable too.

you would not believe how pitiful my floors look............

today he started on the bathroom floor.
what i thought would be a simple job of laying down new tile over the old tile and giving the room a paint job, problems arose.

leaky pipes.



enough said....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Everyone in the house is kicking there selves about trash day.It got down to 20f this morning with the wind blowing and we all sat around the TV at 6am praying for the warm up on the news when we heard the trash man go-bye.I tried to flag him down to no avail.Guess he liked the heat of the truck other then turning around!!*


----------



## marciemi

Go Central Michigan!!  

Well, I'm not particularly a CMU fan, but it was what my DH needed to win the football pool at work!  $120 - but hey, we'll take it!!!

Predicting dire weather here too Mac.  DH was supposed to go down to Chicago for business tomorrow but the people there told him they weren't coming in so he shouldn't bother driving down!  Not that I think they planned to with the forecasts.  Don't think we're supposed to get as much as you guys though.  Hoping it all goes south of us (sorry!  ).


----------



## Akdar

Hi Everyone, been a while, have been insanely busy since I came back from my October trip, (which was our best yet) I can't believe it's been that long since I've posted, been lurking here and there.  

I got my wife a PUG for Christmas, his name is Stashu (Stanley in Polish).  He is very cool, a great addition to the family!

Here are his pix on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/album.php?aid=84611&id=1036776856

I'll try to get here more often, hope everyone is well, going to try and catch up a bit!

-Mike


----------



## Tinker-tude

Akdar, he's ADORABLE!!!!!!!

Love the Rottie, too.

Mac, sorry about the leaky pipes. What a pain.

Busy day tomorrow. The roads may be too icy to drive on, and the kids are supposed to get shots. Then there's the shopping and Jared's P.E. class. Wish us luck.


----------



## Coach81

Good Morning PEEPS!!!  Yes.. even down here in South Louisiana we are feeling the bite of this winter.  I am bracing myself for another cold night on the sidelines as I coach the soccer team tomorrow night.  Forecast calls for lows in the TEEENS.. which is virtually unheard of down here... brrrrr

On the brighter note.. I'm down 14 pounds so far.. down to 193.. from my previous 207 (thanks Disney Deluxe Dining Plan), hoping to somehow get it down to my ultimate goal of 175 by our summer trip back to Disney in May!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

what a cute pug...those eyes are huge, reminds me of my grand-dog when he was a pup.

thanx mac, im a VPall i need now is an "I" and i'll be set!  (sounds like tink needs to be inducted into the club too...good luck!)  congrats on the updates, sux re opening pandora's box when trying to fix anything in my house toonever know what ur going to find when u start digging under the surface in an old house i guess.  We found live knob & tube wiring that hadn't been cut, run inbetween hot & cold line hookups for tub when we 1st moved into our dump.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon fellow frozen homies ...



macraven said:


> i forgot my pw again for facebook.









macraven said:


> this year, i started planning the '10 trip 2 weeks after i came back from the oct. trip.


We had already decided when we were heading back down in October '10 while we were still there this past October 



macraven said:


> i thought i would be back into my regular routine since skool is back in session.
> 
> i added another project to do though.
> 
> i found a man that was out of work that does carpenter work.
> he is redoing my floors for me so we can live like real peeps again.
> he is very reasonable too.
> 
> you would not believe how pitiful my floors look............
> 
> today he started on the bathroom floor.
> what i thought would be a simple job of laying down new tile over the old tile and giving the room a paint job, problems arose.
> 
> leaky pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> enough said....






donaldduck352 said:


> *Everyone in the house is kicking there selves about trash day.It got down to 20f this morning with the wind blowing and we all sat around the TV at 6am praying for the warm up on the news when we heard the trash man go-bye.I tried to flag him down to no avail.Guess he liked the heat of the truck other then turning around!!*


  I can just see youse guys running down the street after the truck yelling at him to stop and turn around ... 



Akdar said:


> Here are his pix on Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/album.php?aid=84611&id=1036776856
> -Mike


He is so adorable ...


----------



## marciemi

Coach81 said:


> On the brighter note.. I'm down 14 pounds so far.. down to 193.. from my previous 207 (thanks Disney Deluxe Dining Plan), hoping to somehow get it down to my ultimate goal of 175 by our summer trip back to Disney in May!!



And then you start all over again?   

Or are you not doing the DxDP this time?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Go Central Michigan!!
> 
> Well, I'm not particularly a CMU fan, but it was what my DH needed to win the football pool at work!  $120 - but hey, we'll take it!!!
> 
> Predicting dire weather here too Mac.  DH was supposed to go down to Chicago for business tomorrow but the people there told him they weren't coming in so he shouldn't bother driving down!  Not that I think they planned to with the forecasts.  Don't think we're supposed to get as much as you guys though.  Hoping it all goes south of us (sorry!  ).




what a swell homie you are marcie.
you are wishing the snow all be south of youse......


*i think your wish came true.*





it is yucky here and the streets are awful.
i went to the store and saw many in the ditch and one that ran over neighbors mailboxes.
the po po came and gave that gal a ticket.



Akdar said:


> Hi Everyone, been a while, have been insanely busy since I came back from my October trip, (which was our best yet) I can't believe it's been that long since I've posted, been lurking here and there.
> 
> I got my wife a PUG for Christmas, his name is Stashu (Stanley in Polish).  He is very cool, a great addition to the family!
> 
> Here are his pix on Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/album.php?aid=84611&id=1036776856
> 
> I'll try to get here more often, hope everyone is well, going to try and catch up a bit!
> 
> -Mike



i always love it when you drop in mike!

such a cutie that Stashu is!!

remember, plan for columbus day weekend this year....



Tinker-tude said:


> Akdar, he's ADORABLE!!!!!!!
> 
> Love the Rottie, too.
> 
> Mac, sorry about the leaky pipes. What a pain.
> 
> Busy day tomorrow. The roads may be too icy to drive on, and the kids are supposed to get shots. Then there's the shopping and Jared's P.E. class. Wish us luck.



i bet the kids are thrilled with no shots today......

you have been nominated to join the club of "we hate winter".
the vp position has already been taken but the spot for a baker of cookies is still open....



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> what a cute pug...those eyes are huge, reminds me of my grand-dog when he was a pup.
> 
> thanx mac, im a VPall i need now is an "I" and i'll be set!  (sounds like tink needs to be inducted into the club too...good luck!)  congrats on the updates, sux re opening pandora's box when trying to fix anything in my house toonever know what ur going to find when u start digging under the surface in an old house i guess.  We found live knob & tube wiring that hadn't been cut, run inbetween hot & cold line hookups for tub when we 1st moved into our dump.




sometimes keisha i wish my dump of a house would just burn down so i can start over.......


but then, that would not be a kewl thing .....


----------



## macraven

yesterday when i stepped on the scales, i lost a pound.
woohoo.....


to celebrate that last night, i ate chocolates.


you know where this is leading to.....
so i spent over an hour working out today.




at noon time, i went to the mall and did menards and home depot.
thought i would pick up ceramic tiles for a couple of the rooms and also regular vinyl tile to 2 rooms.

my vinyl tile cost more than the ceramic.

now i am all set to have the rest of the floors redone.

just have to wait for snow season to cease so the dude comes back.
he has a side job of plowing parking lots for some stores and for a few dozen old ladies.

when he is done plowing, he is mine for the floor redo...


----------



## Poohbug

Can I join the I Hate Winter Club??  I will bring the banana bread that I made today.


----------



## macraven

Poohbug said:


> Can I join the I Hate Winter Club??  I will bring the banana bread that I made today.



if you put nuts in that bread, you will have free membership until dooms day.


welcome to the club of "We Hate Winter"


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> if you put nuts in that bread, you will have free membership until dooms day.
> 
> 
> welcome to the club of "We Hate Winter"



Count me in!!!


----------



## circelli

I wanna be in the "club" too!! 
It is snowing here AGAIN!!!!!  My kiddies like to play in the snow...then they complain about being cold ?!?!?


----------



## macraven

added the 2 Canadian homies to the club.....




"We Hate Winter" membership is growing...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Sign us up on that I HATE WINTER club.There talking snow flurries here tomorrow!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Sign us up on that I HATE WINTER club.There talking snow flurries here tomorrow!*






eh, i'll add you to the list as you can live anywhere in the world and be a member of the We Hate Winter club.......




in my area, winter is considered jan, feb, march, november and december for the snow removal and salt trucks.

there have been many past years where April and October were added to the list for late and early snow falls.


----------



## macraven

i just love it that we all hate the same thing.........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey Mac ... I think we need the Tag Fairy to add another tag to our profiles ... "We hate Winter Club"


----------



## macraven

very fitting Bon Bon.

and i know we all would wear it well......


----------



## minniejack

Hi all.  Sneaking in here 'cause everyone claims that when I get on here I give the computer a virus.  But here's the fantastical news!!! Planning a Disney trip for August and the DH said we can go to Uni at Christmas!!!!


Kids went to school for one stinking day this week. Aargh--no Easter break for them.

DS14 sang with B. E. Taylor (remember Vitamin L) for his Christmas show--way to go Triadelphia Middle School.

DS16 is ready to take permanent drivers test, but now the weather won't let her... (personally I think more time with the parallel parking is in order).  She's trying out for All-state orchestra next week and then governor's school for writing after that.  Send some mummy dust her way.

got my new purty wooden floors--thanks to all those Canadians and their great floors!

Well that's my quick drive by...

Any thoughts on Contemporary versus Poly versus Yacht?  Worth splurging on club for any of them?  Decisions--can't stand them--even the floor was picked out by the salesman.  He even picked out my carpeting several years ago.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> Any thoughts on Contemporary versus Poly versus Yacht?  Worth splurging on club for any of them?  Decisions--can't stand them--even the floor was picked out by the salesman.  He even picked out my carpeting several years ago.



My thots? ... depends on how much time you're actually going to be spending at the resort.  Since we basically use our room to sleep and shower, it's not worth splurging to stay at one of the Deluxes or Moderates - so we stay at Pop - and with just the 2 of us, we don't need the extra room.  

If you are going to be making good use of the room (for naps, etc), using the pool, then go for it ... my choice of those would be the Poly just because I love the atmosphere there


----------



## patster734

So this is where the 'We hate winter" club is at!  Where do I sign?

Wednesday, we received 5 more inches of snow.  Tomorrow's high temperature is expected to be -1F and Saturday's low around -18F.  I think that last day that the temperature was above freezing was Christmas Eve day, when we received 8 inches of snow.  And the wind chill is suppose to be around -25F.

Looking forward to next week when temperatures are forecasted to finally rise above freezing, which is suppose to be the norm!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> "We Hate Winter" membership is growing...


 You may add me to the list as well! Actually...I LOATHE winter...so there!


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

Outside my office window..........Yeah, I am ready to join the "hate winter" club 


​


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

My goldendoodle begs to disagree.....He thinks the snow is great.  He is a house dog and we literally have to drag him back into the house.  So sweet 


​


----------



## Coach81

I will be hating winter tonight as I stand on the sidelines during our soccer games.. we will be in the "teens" tonight with the wind-chill.. virtually unheard of here in South Louisiana...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 



patster734 said:


> So this is where the 'We hate winter" club is at!  Where do I sign?
> 
> Wednesday, we received 5 more inches of snow.  Tomorrow's high temperature is expected to be -1F and Saturday's low around -18F.  I think that last day that the temperature was above freezing was Christmas Eve day, when we received 8 inches of snow.  And the wind chill is suppose to be around -25F.
> 
> Looking forward to next week when temperatures are forecasted to finally rise above freezing, which is suppose to be the norm!


Hey ... that's more like our weather up here 



DISNEYLOVER70 said:


> My goldendoodle begs to disagree.....He thinks the snow is great.  He is a house dog and we literally have to drag him back into the house.  So sweet
> 
> 
> ​


Same with our shepherd ...


----------



## macraven

as i have spent my morning and afternoon doing my usual "hobby" of shoveling snow, i see i have missed out on the action here with the homies.......


i would like to take this time to invite all of you to come to my dump of a house and i will show you how much "fun" shoveling snow is.....


i used to say that to my kids when they were younger so they would fight with each other on who got to shovel the drive way first.
i really don't think any of you homies will fall for that though...



minniejack said:


> Hi all.  Sneaking in here 'cause everyone claims that when I get on here I give the computer a virus.  But here's the fantastical news!!! Planning a Disney trip for August and the DH said we can go to Uni at Christmas!!!!
> 
> 
> Kids went to school for one stinking day this week. Aargh--no Easter break for them.
> 
> DS14 sang with B. E. Taylor (remember Vitamin L) for his Christmas show--way to go Triadelphia Middle School.
> 
> DS16 is ready to take permanent drivers test, but now the weather won't let her... (personally I think more time with the parallel parking is in order).  She's trying out for All-state orchestra next week and then governor's school for writing after that.  Send some mummy dust her way.
> 
> got my new purty wooden floors--thanks to all those Canadians and their great floors!
> 
> Well that's my quick drive by...
> 
> Any thoughts on Contemporary versus Poly versus Yacht?  Worth splurging on club for any of them?  Decisions--can't stand them--even the floor was picked out by the salesman.  He even picked out my carpeting several years ago.


so great to see you here!!

since you asked for our thoughts, be prepared to get an assorted amount of them.
i have checked the prices for the motherland hotels many times but always stick with the value resorts.

for me, it is too much money for the contemporary, poly and yacht club.
i have been in one of the deluxe hotels before as visiting a friend, not staying there.

they are lovely but for what you pay, i just couldn't do it.
i hate to pay jacked up prices when i could use it on food, souvies, entertainment while on vacation.

i have no issue spending the money for the Loews hotels as their service has been exceptional and less than the motherland deluxe hotels.

from what i have read and heard from homies that do stay club at the motherland deluxe hotels, only the Poly has had an outstanding club offering of food treats all the time.

i think it would be cheaper to use one of the outside delivery places to have snacks, bakery items, etc, delivered to your room than go with club.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> My thots? ... depends on how much time you're actually going to be spending at the resort.  Since we basically use our room to sleep and shower, it's not worth splurging to stay at one of the Deluxes or Moderates - so we stay at Pop - and with just the 2 of us, we don't need the extra room.
> 
> If you are going to be making good use of the room (for naps, etc), using the pool, then go for it ... my choice of those would be the Poly just because I love the atmosphere there



listen to bonny.
she is smart.

i would also agree with using the poly if you did go deluxe and club.




patster734 said:


> So this is where the 'We hate winter" club is at!  Where do I sign?
> 
> Wednesday, we received 5 more inches of snow.  Tomorrow's high temperature is expected to be -1F and Saturday's low around -18F.  I think that last day that the temperature was above freezing was Christmas Eve day, when we received 8 inches of snow.  And the wind chill is suppose to be around -25F.
> 
> Looking forward to next week when temperatures are forecasted to finally rise above freezing, which is suppose to be the norm!



see what happens when you form a new club.......all the proud redheads come out to join in.
yes, patster is a proud redhead too.

what can i say patster, the weather suxs all over the place now.

and of course, join the  "We Hate Winter" club.
membership is free




Metro West said:


> You may add me to the list as well! Actually...I LOATHE winter...so there!




adding another red head homie to the club.

of course, metro is adding class to the club by saying loathe instead of hate.
i think that makes it sound more grown up.



DISNEYLOVER70 said:


> Outside my office window..........Yeah, I am ready to join the "hate winter" club
> 
> 
> ​







to our newest homie:

DISNEYLOVER70

to the thread and the club.....

kick off your shoes, put your feet up and sit back and yak with us.
but, if you just came in from shoveling, take the shoes off at the door.
i already vacuumed the rug this morning and i am hitting a lazy streak right now.


love the doggie!


----------



## donaldduck352

*BRRRR from A place that used to be called the sunshine state!!Was Al Gore rite?*


----------



## macraven

he did invent the internet/computer, eh................


----------



## macraven

we don't really need the weather channel to tell us how bitter cold it is for everyone.


we have this thread for that!



i know i can handle the heat a lot better than the cold.


----------



## keishashadow

revenge of the hanging chads?

never heard of a goldendoodle, very cutecan't say the same for the snow pic, sorry

of course, i remember BE Taylor, believe he's segued into christian music?

my fav WDW resort is the CR.  Unfortunately, when the MK facing rooms went from $250 a night to over $450 w/a AAA rate mid October within 2 years; it soared out of our reach.  It's indeed magical, just not sure it's priceless.  To be fair, can't say i've scored what i consider to be a good rate onsite @ U either, due to not staying more than a few nights and staying mostly weekend dates...still, never more than $300/night as i recall.

how much snow did we get?  i need higher bootsor maybe i'll just stay indoors until it melts


----------



## macraven

i understood the sentence about the snow.
the rest i need to reread......



it's most likely my brain is numb from shoveling the drive again.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... 

Sorry to hear about all the cold/snow down south ... on the bright-side we had a heat wave today ... right now (6 pm at night) it's still -2°C (or about 28°F).  We even had melting on the streets and most people were out in their "fall" jackets rather than bundled up.  Unfortunately give it a week and we'll be back to cold temps no doubt.


----------



## patster734

We lucked out on the lows in KC the last couple days.  We only got down to -5F here, although some of the surrounding areas did reach negative double digits.  Now, we're looking forward to the warming trend that suppose to start today that will return our temperatures to the normal range.


----------



## macraven

went to church this morning.
your backs are covered for the week..........



i won't go and up patster and say we had -10 w/wc this morning.....


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> went to church this morning.
> your backs are covered for the week..........
> 
> 
> 
> i won't go and up patster and say we had -10 w/wc this morning.....



Yea, that same cold air that hit us at the beginning of the weekend headed towards Illinois.  

The middle of Kansas actually reached into the 50s yesterday, and that heat up is suppose to head our way in KCMO.  But with the snowpack, we'll be lucky to reach 40.


----------



## Coach81

We're going to hit the 50s today... and a gradual warm-up will begin for us in the south by the end of the week.. good news indeed...


----------



## keishashadow

i am here

in my head


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Still in our "heat wave" here 

... hubby and I went for a nice walk around the neighborhood this afternoon it was so warm


----------



## macraven

all i know is that it is snowing here again right now.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..*


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> We're going to hit the 50s today... and a gradual warm-up will begin for us in the south by the end of the week.. good news indeed...


quit your bragging...



think we'll be staying at Poly--tall family of 4--AND even though we're from WV--I don't think the kids want to share a bed...


We decided that since this will probably be the last time as a family for the motherland that we'd splurge.  And Disney special needs has assured me that they can accommodate my gluten free needs at club level--and that, to me, would be worth not having to forage for food in the morning hours.  Just not a morning person.

Keisha--I haven't been following the indoor football news--is your son still the coach?? Do we even still have a team??  Just past you guys up the road, Laurel Highlands, they were hit with 20" in one night...eeks.

My little 10 pound Sheltie, Jack, loved the snow so much that he took off in the temps that hit a low of below 0 wind chill; gone for almost 24 hrs.  Someone from about 8 miles away, as the crow flies, found him on their door step.  Poor little guy.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> quit your bragging...
> 
> think we'll be staying at Poly--tall family of 4--AND even though we're from WV--I don't think the kids want to share a bed...
> 
> Keisha--I haven't been following the indoor football news--is your son still the coach?? Do we even still have a team?? Just past you guys up the road, Laurel Highlands, they were hit with 20" in one night...eeks.
> 
> My little 10 pound Sheltie, Jack, loved the snow so much that he took off .... Poor little guy.


 
morning alltoday's supposed to be our last day of snow for rest of the week...i'll believe it when i sees it

i won't laugh (too hard) @ the WV crack (so yinz guys know we pull ur leg eh?)

RiverRats r scurrying back to erie, press conference on thursday will announce the new name that was voted by fans...some humdingers in the mix. The money peep @ wheeling never did squat re advertising, etc.didn't take off...Erie welcoming them w/open arms.

poor pooch, mine has done the same, open door & poof!  u wonder how their paws don't freeze off

stay warm all


----------



## Coach81

Warming up slowly but surely here in the deep south...

Looking forward to a three day weekend!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Just stopped by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## macraven

hey homies, i do believe a thaw is coming this week!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> hey homies, i do believe a thaw is coming this week!!


  We've been having a bit of a thaw here too the past few days ... not complaining one little bit ... 

... it's so nice, we even got out for a walk yesterday!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Heat wave here too.  We are getting all the way up to 44 f tomorrow!!

Less than two weeks until we're back in Orlando.  Looks like the temps should be getting closer to normal.  I'll take it!


----------



## Coach81

SOOO glad I bought our $99.00 tickets for our upcoming Mardi Gras trip early!!!  You just knew they were going to hike up ticket prices with Harry coming...


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> SOOO glad I bought our $99.00 tickets for our upcoming Mardi Gras trip early!!! You just knew they were going to hike up ticket prices with Harry coming...


 
snagged a few myself, hope they'll be good to upgrade to PAPs @ gate as in the past

i'd like to think of the sharp increase as an investment in Universal's future vs a price gouge

i see sun, sorta if i squint just right


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm back..I'm not gonna brag about HP's anymore.Took me 2days to reboot it!!
I got one of these: *


----------



## keishashadow

dang donald...u nearly gave this old broad a stroke posting that thang


----------



## Poohbug

keishashadow said:


> dang donald...u nearly gave this old broad a stroke posting that thang



Me too!  Horrible flashbacks until I remembered that I have a Mac now.


----------



## minniejack

Poohbug said:


> Me too!  Horrible flashbacks until I remembered that I have a Mac now.



Have gone through 2 computers in about 6 months and DS14 has been going on about Macs since before Christmas.  Do you really like it--should we get one?  Briefly looked at one when we were in Pittsburgh--it was purty...  Even though I was on the internet back when Al Gore invented it, I'm pretty ignorant as to what is necessary and unnecessary in computers nowadays.

I'm using my DH's work computer and he throws a fit if he knows I've been on it on the internet. 

Hopefully, we will go computer shopping within the next week--the printer isn't hooked up to this one--DD has to keep sending her reports to people to print out for her--what a PITA


----------



## Poohbug

I really like my Mini Mac.  It has everything that we need a computer for.  The biggest adjustment is most software, games, etc. is set up for windows.  You can buy a program to run windows on your Mac but thats another $100.  They can get pricey.  We still have a PC with windows in the basement-not connected to internet, that the boys use for games and stuff.

I have had this Mini for 2+ years and it has not crashed once.  My PC would have a big crash at least once a year-which would cost $50-$100 to fix.  Then it would crash at least 2-3 times in between but at least I could fix that at home.  But I would loose everything I had in the computer everytime.

I have never been sorry that I bought the Mac.  It is worth the extra money to me just to avoid this all the time.


----------



## macraven

Poohbug said:


> Me too!  Horrible flashbacks until I remembered that I have a Mac now.




i love my Mac........
have been buying them since 1992...





minniejack said:


> Have gone through 2 computers in about 6 months and DS14 has been going on about Macs since before Christmas.  Do you really like it--should we get one?  Briefly looked at one when we were in Pittsburgh--it was purty...  Even though I was on the internet back when Al Gore invented it, I'm pretty ignorant as to what is necessary and unnecessary in computers nowadays.
> 
> I'm using my DH's work computer and he throws a fit if he knows I've been on it on the internet.
> 
> Hopefully, we will go computer shopping within the next week--the printer isn't hooked up to this one--DD has to keep sending her reports to people to print out for her--what a PITA



i could list all the reasons we stay with Macs.
do you have hours to listen to me?



Poohbug said:


> I really like my Mini Mac.  It has everything that we need a computer for.  The biggest adjustment is most software, games, etc. is set up for windows.  You can buy a program to run windows on your Mac but thats another $100.  They can get pricey.  We still have a PC with windows in the basement-not connected to internet, that the boys use for games and stuff.
> 
> I have had this Mini for 2+ years and it has not crashed once.  My PC would have a big crash at least once a year-which would cost $50-$100 to fix.  Then it would crash at least 2-3 times in between but at least I could fix that at home.  But I would loose everything I had in the computer everytime.
> 
> I have never been sorry that I bought the Mac.  It is worth the extra money to me just to avoid this all the time.



i bought the IMAC 3 years ago and had the software on it for PC.
i don't even bother to use it.
you can get a virus if you are running windows on a mac.


----------



## minniejack

My friend's daughter goes to Smith and she said something about they would provide computers and to pick between the Mac and something else.  The only warning was, yes, highly unlikely to get a virus, but if you did, then it would be a doozy and would kill the machine...

I've also heard that its the Microsoft stuff that once loaded onto the Mac that would allow a virus...

All this because I want to talk to you guys....



and get some work done, too.


----------



## Coach81

I've been a PC guy forever just because it seems all the software is made for windows.. I've had issues with mine over the years.. is a MAC that much better???  My main concern would be the compatibility issues.


----------



## macraven

everyone has an opinion on which is best.


i still stand by the Macs.


coach, go to the apple website to see the programs and everything else that are on the macs.

when i buy mine, i have it custom made to add stuff on it.


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

hi ya' St Lawrence!

are you out of the deep freeze yet?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Thursday everyone ...


----------



## macraven

or shall we say, happy friday eve..............



i don't know why i am looking forward to the weekend, my weekdays and weekends seem to be the same.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hi ya' St Lawrence!
> 
> are you out of the deep freeze yet?


*Yep we are setting at a whopping 41 right now *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Yep we are setting at a whopping 41 right now *



WOO HOO...................


----------



## keishashadow

it's garbage night, happy joy


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> it's garbage night, happy joy



*I will not forget this week!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I will not forget this week!!*



i remember what happened last week on trash pick up day...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Let me rewrite that post,garbage pickup was yesterday.I did give the guys A $5bill for all the extra I put out.My carport was almost filled and the "coons were having A blast everynight...
I guarentee that will never happen again!!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

You guys just reminded me that my trash can is still at end of the driveway.  I hate driving home from work in the dark!!!!


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> *I did give the guys A $5bill for all the extra I put out.*



You're lucky to have that option.  We get issued one large trash can and one large recyclable trash can (only collected every other week).  It's all automated pickup by the truck so if it's not in the trashcan (one), it will not be picked up.  So if you're like us and have a full trashcan every week and forgot, you'd have to save your trash  and cram in a bit of it each of the following weeks.  If it weighs too much they won't take it and if it's packed in too tightly they won't take it.  If you do have anything extra that doesn't fit, you can call for a regular (ie normal trash truck with people actually loading the stuff in) pickup, but after 3 in a year you get charged for it.


----------



## keishashadow

not sure if _lucky_, im of the mind we pay (dearly) for unlimited # of bags. Seriously, they take anything: appliances (even AC/refrigerators if tagged that freon stuff's removed), furniture, even landscaping stuff if bundled in 2 X 3 string tie. Only thing forbidden is car oil & building supplies. Oddly, when it's warmer, we have what i call 'junk pickers' trolling the streets night before garbage pickup in trucks picking up anything that can be salvaged or recycled for few bucks.


----------



## macraven

kind of makes me have the desire to move where keisha lives.........

lots of freebies done with her trash pick up.




wondering if the mad hattered made it home last night without plowing into his trash can at the end of the drive..............


----------



## macraven

marcie you know how homies always help other homies.........


got an idea...


next time you miss trash pick up day, you can mail your stuff to keisha so she can put it in her trash can.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...  Happy Friday

marcie - that's how our trash is up here - one bin for garbage but then we have blue bags for recycling (those we can have as many as we want)


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> next time you miss trash pick up day, you can mail your stuff to keisha so she can put it in her trash can.



Good idea - maybe I can slip in a teenager as well!  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> marcie - that's how our trash is up here - one bin for garbage but then we have blue bags for recycling (those we can have as many as we want)



We used to be able to do as much recycling as we wanted in smaller containers, but they changed it in November and gave (well, it went on our taxes) us these big bins instead.  I actually like it a lot better because now I just wheel the 95 gallon bin down to the curb rather than hauling three separate tubs of stuff down and having it all end up flying around if it was windy.  This one has a lid and makes it much easier.  

The single trash can is the annoying part, especially if you've recently cleaned out your basement or garage or something.


----------



## macraven

okay, good.

i see bonny has stepped up to the plate and volunteered to accept trash mailings like keisha has in case you miss pick up day......





i just love when homies help each other.


----------



## marciemi

Bye everyone!!  Heading up to everyone's favorite camping cabin in the woods in the cabin with no running water, electricity or restrooms, in the snow/cold!  Hey, at least it's a balmy 30!  Taking both girlfriends so I'll catch up with you guys when we get back!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Mad Hattered

Don't worry Mac...I survived. 

Speaking of trash.....we can pile up as much as we want (and I have when I slept in during the 2 weeks I was off at Christmas).


----------



## donaldduck352

*Happy Friday all..It is Friday?Days going by so fast I don't know what day it is anymore!!!
Wake up duck...*


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Bye everyone!! Heading up to everyone's favorite camping cabin in the woods in the cabin with no running water, electricity or restrooms, in the snow/cold! Hey, at least it's a balmy 30! Taking both girlfriends so I'll catch up with you guys when we get back!


 
take ur garbage & bury it in the woods

trust me, if i throw something out it's way past it's use life...that's what i keep telling the mr


----------



## macraven

my ground is frozen.
can't even dig to bury the garbage..............



happy saturday homies.



i need to ketchup on what i am behind on here.


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

i'm still living among a clutter of rooms...........

the carpenter finished 3 out of the 5 floors today.

whew...........


i just keep pushing furniture into another room when he has to have a room cleared out.

today i am pushing furniture back into the room that has the finished floors.


woo hoo....




hi there St Lawrence!!!!!!!.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i'm still living among a clutter of rooms...........
> 
> the carpenter finished 3 out of the 5 floors today.
> 
> whew...........
> 
> 
> i just keep pushing furniture into another room when he has to have a room cleared out.
> 
> today i am pushing furniture back into the room that has the finished floors.
> 
> 
> woo hoo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi there St Lawrence!!!!!!!.


*Hi Mac !!!!!!*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all 

Been busy with the kids, kids' school, and medical stuff.
Had a tooth pulled out yesterday, doing okay.
Taking my daughter for her cardiac MRI this coming Tues. Going to Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago. 

Otherwise doing well and keeping busy with kiddie drama here at times.

Hope everyone is doing well 



Rosemarie


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> take ur garbage & bury it in the woods



Wasn't that kind of the plot of this week's CSI episode?  


And hey - I'm not the one who forgot trash day!  


Back from the woods - maybe some pics later!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> my ground is frozen.
> can't even dig to bury the garbage..............
> .


 
lol despite 2 days in 40's we still have good 6 inches of snow, decided to finally take down the outdoor xmas decorations.  Was able to stick a snow measuring snowman into the ground, now that i think of it wonder how if we had a hard freeze?will give me something to ponder tonight instead of counting sheeps.  also thinking u got a great cardio workout moving the furniture to & fro

marci - csi is too scary for me, im waiting for 24 tomorrow!

hope the next football game is more of a contest than the next tonight...havea good one all.


----------



## marciemi

Janet - 24 is too "mean" for me!  

We had a good time at the cabin.  Beautiful weather  30 degrees both days (yes, thats warm here  the kids were running in and out in t-shirts and wearing just shorts in the cabin  well, the boys  )!  We did bring both girlfriends along and I think everyone had a good time.  Didnt get there until almost dark yesterday, but the kids played outside a bit and then we did dinner and some games and around 10pm they put on all their snow stuff and went out and played for an hour or so.  Interesting on the lake  last year it was completely frozen as far out as they were willing to walk on it and as far as they could see (you probably recall the pics).  This year it wasnt frozen more than about 20 feet from shore as youll see in the pics!  Okay, a few of the pics I promised:

Matt and GF:






Everyone's favorite - Twister:






Here's why!    (not sure this is a family friendly photo, but really, it was just part of the game!):






The whole motley crew:






King of the Mountain!! (Okay, Lake!):






The water was like glass (literally):






Irreconcilable differences?






Whew - together at last!! (Stephen and his GF):


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

We've been freezing our tootsies off, and now we're getting a warm wave. Forecast is in the low 60s!

Hope everyone is doing well. Have fun, Janet! Come sit by my fire, Mac. 

(((((HUGS)))))

Tamie


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is staying warm and toasty *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Some good football games today.Minesota creamed Dallas(i'm A huge Favre fan).Now the Jets and Charger is A pretty tight game so far.

So far Saints and Vikings(thats gonna be A good game) next week and who ever wins this game will get Indy for the divisional championship.*


----------



## macraven

i'm looking for penquins on the ice bergs that marcie posted .
you know, the one where one of her sons is being swept out to sea.........


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies.
> 
> We've been freezing our tootsies off, and now we're getting a warm wave. Forecast is in the low 60s!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Have fun, Janet! *Come sit by my fire, Mac*.
> 
> (((((HUGS)))))
> 
> Tamie





will you have marshmallows or weinies for us to roast by that fire?


i always go where food is.......


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm looking for *penquins* on the ice bergs that marcie posted .
> you know, the one where one of her sons is being swept out to sea.........


 
marci's brood is of hardy stock i was thinking polar bears 

being mean only makes jack bauer hotter although i'll never look at a pencil as just a writing instrument again!

jets/chargers is 1st  FB game all weekend with any teeth


----------



## Poohbug

Well, if this is the warm up-35 degrees- then I am so happy we are leaving on Tuesday for Florida.

Maybe we can just find jobs and move to Florida.  I'd be willing to give that a try.


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> jets/chargers is 1st  FB game all weekend with any teeth



*Lets see how the Jets fare against the Colts.It was A good game tho!!*


----------



## minniejack

just was watching one of the Bring It On cheerleading movies...I started watching in the middle and yelled "its Universal".

kids just rolled their eyes and said "yeah mom, you said that the last time we watched this."  

But, it really was great to watch the sunshine and dueling dragons


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> will you have marshmallows or weinies for us to roast by that fire?



Well, we didn't have marshmallows (actually we did, but the kids ended up having a battle with them  ) or weinies, but we did have the old fashioned "cook your own popcorn over the stove" - look at everyone's fascination - ah, the good old days!!  








keishashadow said:


> being mean only makes jack bauer hotter although i'll never look at a pencil as just a writing instrument again!



Okay, I've only seen this show in passing while DH/kids were watching it and I determined I didn't like it.  Have to try it again and check out Jack Bauer and I don't think I want to know about the writing instrument!  



Poohbug said:


> Well, if this is the warm up-35 degrees- then I am so happy we are leaving on Tuesday for Florida.
> 
> Maybe we can just find jobs and move to Florida.  I'd be willing to give that a try.



Have a great trip - and if you do move, just get an extra bedroom for each of us in the "I hate snow" club!


----------



## ky07

*Sure is quiet in here tonight 
Well anywho have a good night homies *


----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone is still cozy!! 
Not snowing here but FOGGY 
Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## macraven

poohbug is leaving us tomorrow............


sending mummy dust that you have sunshine and warm weather down there!!



dawnna, did Mr Dawnna come home from mexico yet?

did he bring you presents................


----------



## ky07

*Afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

hey St Lawrence, looks like just the 2 of us here today. 



i have had a killer headache since i woke up this morning.
i think that means some sort of precipitation will come soon........

going to watch the larry king 2 hour show tonight.


i forgot which musicians are doing the benefit but from what i do remember, there is one group/person i want to see


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Lets see how the Jets fare against the Colts.It was A good game tho!!*


 
im not betting the house on it

favre should get a personal foul for giving that pants on the ground ditty new life

as tigger would say:  ta-ta for now poohbug, enjoy!

another biggie telethon on friday w/clooney et al on couple of different channels.  Pittsburgh catholic charities is bringing an orphanage full of kids to our area tonight, they were already awaiting adoption.So many children there already needing a good home, hard to watch the misery unfolding


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

Mac sorry to hear about the headache ... I woke up with a sinus headache this morning too but after much caffeine and some Tylenol I'm back to normal ...


----------



## keishashadow

normal is over-rated

morning all


----------



## Coach81

Morning everyone!  Finally starting to warm up a bit here in the south.  Only 4 more weeks 'til we are back at UO!!!!  

We'll be staying in the "club level" at RPH.. and really looking forward to a relaxing, fun-filled vacation!!!

More good news.. I'll finally be finishing coaching soccer next week... life is good and getting better!!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Morning everyone!  Finally starting to warm up a bit here in the south.  Only 4 more weeks 'til we are back at UO!!!!
> 
> We'll be staying in the "club level" at RPH.. and really looking forward to a relaxing, fun-filled vacation!!!
> 
> More good news.. I'll finally be finishing coaching soccer next week... life is good and getting better!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



you will enjoy club at rph!
and i bet the weather will be good when you are there.

all my sons played soccer.
it's fun to play and fun to watch.



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies *



it's that late already......


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> you will enjoy club at rph!
> and i bet the weather will be good when you are there.
> 
> all my sons played soccer.
> it's fun to play and fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> it's that late already......


*Yep time sure goes by quick doesn't it 
Guess old age is catching up with me and my pc
We both are running slower *


----------



## circelli

Mac - the Mr is home, he was home 3 days BEFORE Christmas.....he missed out on the holiday shopping  ( I think he didn't mind)

My family is going to Mexico on Saturday...no snow there!!!!!!!
My father in law is taking the whole family...18 of us......can't wait...I must pack.......or maybe I should just go shopping while I am in Mexico?!?!?!

Talk later friends


----------



## donaldduck352

* everyone.*


----------



## ky07

*Hey donald I was thinking if I get to Universal this year I def going to Cigarz this time *


----------



## donaldduck352

*I hope ya do Lawrence.Maybe we can meet up again,Cigarz is A nice little bar.

You know whats funny,I smelled the cigars more next store down,TCBY,then I did in Cigarz!!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *I hope ya do Lawrence.Maybe we can meet up again,Cigarz is A nice little bar.
> 
> You know whats funny,I smelled the cigars more next store down,TCBY,then I did in Cigarz!!*


*Funny thing is when we were leaving in June I told DW that I felt like there was someting I planned on doing while we were there but couldn't remeber what and she said weren't you and donald suppose to go to Cigarz *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well Dw and I hope you get to go this year and we'll hit Cigarz!!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well Dw and I hope you get to go this year and we'll hit Cigarz!!*


*I'm thinking we will but as tight as my budget is we may be staying offsite this year*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon/evening all ... 



keishashadow said:


> normal is over-rated


  I agree



circelli said:


> My family is going to Mexico on Saturday...no snow there!!!!!!!
> My father in law is taking the whole family...18 of us......can't wait...I must pack.......or maybe I should just go shopping while I am in Mexico?!?!?!


  lucky duckies ... have a great time!!


----------



## keishashadow

ole' how lucky to have a FIL pay for a trip!  18 peeps going to mexico? that's not a vacation, that's an invasion


----------



## Coach81

Soccer team beat the second best team in the district last night.. which means we may be going to the playoffs.. that is great.. but I was soooo looking forward to finish with soccer by next week!!!

Oh well.. only 17 more teaching days until Universal!!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!

Sanity is overrated, too.

Have a great trip, Coach!

Trying to get DS8 to get done with school. He LOOOVES wasting time, and he's behind schedule. He had a day off yesterday while I went to help a close friend in Mobile get an attorney. Her jerk husband told her a few days before Christmas that he wanted a divorce. They've been married for eight years, no kids. So at least it will just be a property settlement. We had a nice lunch at a Mexican restaurant, talked about life in general, got an oil change, played with her dogs, reminisced about our days together in dog rescue, and got the paperwork started with her attorney. So a good day in spite of the main reason for the visit.

It was warm enough to take off the coat and wear a sweater in Mobile!


----------



## macraven

i think i know who to call when i need to find a lawyer!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all.*


----------



## macraven

almost time for


----------



## Mad Hattered

3 more days until FL......can't get here soon enough!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> 3 more days until FL......can't get here soon enough!



*The weather is gonna be nice for ya.Hi's in the low to mid 70's and lows in the 50's!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *The weather is gonna be nice for ya.Hi's in the low to mid 70's and lows in the 50's!!*



Sounds AWESOME!!!  We actually still have areas with snow on the ground (shut up Canadian Pooh and Keisha!!) so it will be a welcome relief.  It's sooooooooo foggy here now.  Has been for days.  You literally can't see a stoplight until you are within a hundred feet or so. Even during the day. SPOOKY!





For Frozen Pooh


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> almost time for



Yep.  That's what DVR's are for.   They are in Orlando tonight.  I wonder how many TM and CM's show up to audition?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well homies,I got the chance to make good money in Arizona working A power plant outage.I will be gone for 2months but the pay is well worth it.
I gotta go tomorrow at 10am and talk to the boss of the job.Wish me luck!!

The funny thing I got the call 15min ago.Talking about the last minute....*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well homies,I got the chance to make good money in Arizona working A power plant outage.I will be gone for 2months but the pay is well worth it.
> I gotta go tomorrow at 10am and talk to the boss of the job.Wish me luck!!
> 
> The funny thing I got the call 15min ago.Talking about the last minute....*





what????

after reading your post a couple of times, i will say, wishing you the best of luck if this is what you want to do.

and i remembered that october is more than 2 months from now if you get the job in the desert land........


----------



## Coach81

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> Sanity is overrated, too.
> 
> Have a great trip, Coach!
> 
> Trying to get DS8 to get done with school. He LOOOVES wasting time, and he's behind schedule. He had a day off yesterday while I went to help a close friend in Mobile get an attorney. Her jerk husband told her a few days before Christmas that he wanted a divorce. They've been married for eight years, no kids. So at least it will just be a property settlement. We had a nice lunch at a Mexican restaurant, talked about life in general, got an oil change, played with her dogs, reminisced about our days together in dog rescue, and got the paperwork started with her attorney. So a good day in spite of the main reason for the visit.
> 
> It was warm enough to take off the coat and wear a sweater in Mobile!



Thanks Tinker!!!  We are planning on having a wonderful time!  Good news is it is only 3 weeks away now!!!


----------



## Coach81

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well homies,I got the chance to make good money in Arizona working A power plant outage.I will be gone for 2months but the pay is well worth it.
> I gotta go tomorrow at 10am and talk to the boss of the job.Wish me luck!!
> 
> The funny thing I got the call 15min ago.Talking about the last minute....*



Congrats on the job!  Be careful!


----------



## keishashadow

congrats donald! (will u have internet?) don't go wandering around & get lost in the desert out there.

i can see the weekend over the horizon


----------



## macraven

it's morning time !!



looks like some of our homies are heading south very very soon.


sending mummy dust for fabulous weather for youse.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... 



Tinker-tude said:


> Sanity is overrated, too.






Mad Hattered said:


> 3 more days until FL......can't get here soon enough!


Should be 2 days now ... have a great trip!!



donaldduck352 said:


> *Well homies,I got the chance to make good money in Arizona working A power plant outage.I will be gone for 2months but the pay is well worth it.
> I gotta go tomorrow at 10am and talk to the boss of the job.Wish me luck!!
> 
> The funny thing I got the call 15min ago.Talking about the last minute....*


That's excellent news ... we have lots of guys who work up north in the oil sands - they stay up there for usually 6 weeks, then have a week off, then back up ... they make darn good money too

... just thought I'd post a couple pictures from our walk this afternoon ... yes it's still Winter up here


----------



## keishashadow

bonny looks flat where u live, im on top of a mountain; makes things interesting in the snow.  your road crew needs to plow ur streetchop, chop.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well I went to the interview and it went great.They want me bad.I did tell him I was allitle hesitant about leaving my family that long.He said you got 2weeks to tell me yes or no...
I just got alot of family drama comming down on me at onetime now,my hair is turning grey and the ones that are'nt I'm pulling out.Anyone want to go crazy with me??*







notice my post count,the big 6,000


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well I went to the interview and it went great.They want me bad.I did tell him I was allitle hesitant about leaving my family that long.He said you got 2weeks to tell me yes or no...
> I just got alot of family drama comming down on me at onetime now,my hair is turning grey and the ones that are'nt I'm pulling out.Anyone want to go crazy with me??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice my post count,the big 6,000








CONGRATULATIONS ON RUNNING WITH THE BIG DOGGIES NOW!!!




6-0-0-0...............



if your wife can handle things on the home front and if the money is great, do the two months stint in the desert.


if you go, you have to behave yourself or i will personally hunt you down like a rapid dog and box your ears....


----------



## Coach81

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well I went to the interview and it went great.They want me bad.I did tell him I was allitle hesitant about leaving my family that long.He said you got 2weeks to tell me yes or no...
> I just got alot of family drama comming down on me at onetime now,my hair is turning grey and the ones that are'nt I'm pulling out.Anyone want to go crazy with me??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice my post count,the big 6,000




Wow.. family vs. Money???  That is a tough one.. 'cause money almost always helps the family...no thanks about going crazy.. I've been through enough over the past few years, myself.. Grats on hitting the big 6K...

Nice Pics CDn.

Three more weeks until UO!!!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well I went to the interview and it went great.They want me bad.I did tell him I was allitle hesitant about leaving my family that long.He said you got 2weeks to tell me yes or no...*
> _*I just got alot of family drama comming down on me at onetime now,my hair is turning grey and the ones that are'nt I'm pulling out.Anyone want to go crazy with me??*_
> notice my post count,the big 6,000


 
welcome to the jungle, we've got fun & games

2 weeks is too long to decide, you'll flip too many timesgood luck & congrats on the posting milestone

fyi, saw on news Flagstaff, AZ; got 24 inches of snow...not trying to tip the scales or anything lol

TGIF


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies and congrats donald for hitting 6000 *


----------



## macraven




----------



## ky07




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Mad Hattered




----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Mad Hattered

(don't worry....I'm in the smoking section)


----------



## Mad Hattered

We already had our donation set up for the Haitian special but were just waiting for Dave Matthews to perform.  *Click*......sent.


----------



## keishashadow

ooooh johnny deppMad Hatter was always cool, now he's smokin.  Cannot wait to see how Messrs Depp &Burton tweak this baby

any weekend plans ?  netflix finally sent the hangover, heard jr busting a gut laffing last night when he watched it...must be a doozy.  i hope to get the dump cleaned; figured i'd wait until everybody was home & maybe they'd help...it could happen


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> (don't worry....I'm in the smoking section)


----------



## schumigirl

Hello everyone........

Got room for a stranger.......................haven`t been on in a while.

Missed being on here, but had a little bit of a bad experience on another forum I go on and it kinda made me want to take a break from posting on any sites for a while. 

Basically I was having a giggle and some banter with some people on a sports forum, someone else took offence at what we were joking about (personal between us and not offensive to anyone else) anyway to cut a very long story short this person started posting nasty things about my "online" friends and I on that forum and on another. Turns out this person has been banned from a lot of sites and frequently rejoins with a new name.

The moderators eventually dealt with it and this person has been banned from both sites. One of my friends and I changed our usernames on these sites as well. But it left a very nasty taste in my mouth as I would never deliberately upset anyone. But it has taken more than a month or so before I have felt comfortable to get back to posting on sites. I particularly missed this site. I don`t always post a whole lot but I love to read posts and enjoy the friendly interaction on this board.

Anyway sorry for rambling on but I haven`t actually told many people what happened as a lot of people would wonder how I could get upset by someone who is online and not "in person". I do feel a bit silly if I`m honest. But time to put it behind me.

So may be a bit late but I`d love to join the I Hate Winter group. We have had the coldest spell for 30 years in the UK. We had -16 at one point  and we are just not set up for that in this country. We normally have snow for a couple of days and then it`s gone. So big shock for us this year weather wise!!

But on a brighter note only 270ish days till we are back at RPR and HHN sooooooo looking forward to that 

And it`s 8oclock now on a sturday night so off to open a nice bottle of red wine, Tom is nightshift, Kyle has a friend over so I`m catching up on forums while watching Dial M for Murder......again  Love that movie

Have a good evening


----------



## ky07

*Well homies I know its late but I am pretty gitty cause I just booked everything for our July trip to Universal and we even get to stay at RPR for a full week and now just have to booking roundtrip transportation to and from RPR   *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homebugs.

Congrats to Donald on the job and the post count! They want you for your fast typing, don't they? Or are you able to type while doing electrical work?


Schumigirl, sorry you had a bad experience on the other boards. You get the same dumb dynamic on every board out there, no matter what the subject of the forum is. Except here on the SAN thread. This is just a love fest all the time.  So come back here when you're down and out.


I'm a big fan of Sting. He thinks winter is magical. 
I myself am also a member of the "I Hate Winter Club".
Cold sucks. Bad driving conditions suck. 
But having water for the summer is kinda neccessary, 
so I guess I can shrug off the cold for now. Thanks for fireplaces!


Have fun in MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So not fair.... Can I join the family for a few weeks? I'm potty trained.


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## Tinker-tude

I just heard a pin drop....


----------



## minniejack

Not sure whether to post  or , but dd is taking her  test today!!


----------



## Coach81

Great news here from Louisiana...

First - In less than three weeks now.. we will be back at UF for our annual Mardi Gras Vacation!!!  It has been several years since we've been, we are very excited about it!

Second- Prepare for Hell to freeze over.. our SAINTS ARE GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!

Now I truly believe.. ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!!!

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hello everyone........
> 
> Got room for a stranger.......................haven`t been on in a while.
> 
> Missed being on here, but had a little bit of a bad experience on another forum I go on and it kinda made me want to take a break from posting on any sites for a while.
> 
> Basically I was having a giggle and some banter with some people on a sports forum, someone else took offence at what we were joking about (personal between us and not offensive to anyone else) anyway to cut a very long story short this person started posting nasty things about my "online" friends and I on that forum and on another. Turns out this person has been banned from a lot of sites and frequently rejoins with a new name.
> 
> The moderators eventually dealt with it and this person has been banned from both sites. One of my friends and I changed our usernames on these sites as well. But it left a very nasty taste in my mouth as I would never deliberately upset anyone. But it has taken more than a month or so before I have felt comfortable to get back to posting on sites. I particularly missed this site. I don`t always post a whole lot but I love to read posts and enjoy the friendly interaction on this board.
> 
> Anyway sorry for rambling on but I haven`t actually told many people what happened as a lot of people would wonder how I could get upset by someone who is online and not "in person". I do feel a bit silly if I`m honest. But time to put it behind me.
> 
> So may be a bit late but I`d love to join the I Hate Winter group. We have had the coldest spell for 30 years in the UK. We had -16 at one point  and we are just not set up for that in this country. We normally have snow for a couple of days and then it`s gone. So big shock for us this year weather wise!!
> 
> But on a brighter note only 270ish days till we are back at RPR and HHN sooooooo looking forward to that
> 
> And it`s 8oclock now on a sturday night so off to open a nice bottle of red wine, Tom is nightshift, Kyle has a friend over so I`m catching up on forums while watching Dial M for Murder......again  Love that movie
> 
> Have a good evening




1.  never feel you can't come here to talk.
no one would ever be mean to anyone on this thread.
we all play nice.

i am sorry what you went through on another board.

2.  our club of I Hate Winter is growing.
maybe if we get enough homies in the club, all the snow will melt......

3.  i hope your dates will match my dates for october and hhn.
i would love to meet you!
i will be there for 7 days right before the columbus day weekend.




ky07 said:


> *Well homies I know its late but I am pretty gitty cause I just booked everything for our July trip to Universal and we even get to stay at RPR for a full week and now just have to booking roundtrip transportation to and from RPR   *



i read your trip dates on damo's thread and was so excited for you!!
happy days are here again...




Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homebugs.
> 
> Congrats to Donald on the job and the post count! They want you for your fast typing, don't they? Or are you able to type while doing electrical work?
> 
> 
> Schumigirl, sorry you had a bad experience on the other boards. You get the same dumb dynamic on every board out there, no matter what the subject of the forum is. Except here on the SAN thread. This is just a love fest all the time.  So come back here when you're down and out.
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Sting. He thinks winter is magical.
> I myself am also a member of the "I Hate Winter Club".
> Cold sucks. Bad driving conditions suck.
> But having water for the summer is kinda neccessary,
> so I guess I can shrug off the cold for now. Thanks for fireplaces!
> 
> 
> Have fun in MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So not fair.... Can I join the family for a few weeks? I'm potty trained.



since you are potty trained, come join me!




Tinker-tude said:


> I just heard a pin drop....












minniejack said:


> Not sure whether to post  or , but dd is taking her  test today!!








you don't have a red car do you?



Coach81 said:


> Great news here from Louisiana...
> 
> First - In less than three weeks now.. we will be back at UF for our annual Mardi Gras Vacation!!!  It has been several years since we've been, we are very excited about it!
> 
> Second- Prepare for Hell to freeze over.. our SAINTS ARE GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!
> 
> Now I truly believe.. ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



i watched that game and the one before it.

i could not believe my eyes!!

yes, the Saints are marching home..!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies! 

I haven't really posted since we got back from our marathon weekend trip -- I finished and got a PR, even though it was snowing as we were lining up for the Half...This was the first time I've ever seen the pool at RPR closed. It did open in the afternoons a couple of days, but when the outside temp is in the 30s...we had a great time in the parks, there weren't many lines anywhere, and the Express made it a pleasure for the lines that existed for the Mummy, MIB, the Simpsons, etc. We enjoyed the relaxed pace of a winter visit, and plan to do it again next year. It is great to have a trip to the Darkside to look forward to after the races at the Motherland, and we found everything at RPR to be a pleasure, as usual!

I'm wishing much warmer weather for the Homies about to travel! 

Maria


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hey Homies!
> 
> I haven't really posted since we got back from our marathon weekend trip -- I finished and got a PR, even though it was snowing as we were lining up for the Half...This was the first time I've ever seen the pool at RPR closed. It did open in the afternoons a couple of days, but when the outside temp is in the 30s...we had a great time in the parks, there weren't many lines anywhere, and the Express made it a pleasure for the lines that existed for the Mummy, MIB, the Simpsons, etc. We enjoyed the relaxed pace of a winter visit, and plan to do it again next year. It is great to have a trip to the Darkside to look forward to after the races at the Motherland, and we found everything at RPR to be a pleasure, as usual!
> 
> I'm wishing much warmer weather for the Homies about to travel!
> 
> Maria



it is great to hear from you!
i don't know what i would do if i went to the darkside and it was super cold.
i'm sure i would bypass the pool.

sounds like you planned next years trip already.


give us the link to your trippie



Coach81 said:


> Great news here from Louisiana...
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare for Hell to freeze over.. our SAINTS ARE GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!
> 
> Now I truly believe.. ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Mac, I'll be right over and I'll bring toilet paper!

The board quote thingy isn't working for me right now....


----------



## keishashadow

MIAs found

re posting & trolls, be like 'de weeble...wobble, but don't fall down

im positively giddy after getting a free lunch @ Max & Erma's from my middle spawnreal food yum

so, do we have another terror on the hiway amongst us


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon from the Great White North everyone ... still snowy, still cold ... still waiting patiently for Spring


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all.So what have I've missed?Need to backtrack and read up some. *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Bye the way,guess who had A birthday today?






who would of thought I would see the BIG40-and no not my waste size-HaHaHa*


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Mac, I'll be right over and I'll bring toilet paper!
> 
> The board quote thingy isn't working for me right now....




bring the plunger also when you come........




keishashadow said:


> MIAs found
> 
> re posting & trolls, be like 'de weeble...wobble, but don't fall down
> 
> im positively giddy after getting a free lunch @ Max & Erma's from my middle spawnreal food yum
> 
> so, do we have another terror on the hiway amongst us



free lunch?
did you bring home a doggie bag?



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon from the Great White North everyone ... still snowy, still cold ... still waiting patiently for Spring



start chanting our club motto....

we hate winter
we hate winter
and
snow..

it has been snowing here also today, ugh.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all.So what have I've missed?Need to backtrack and read up some. *



i can't even concentrate tonight to catch you up on the latest news here.
my mind is out of whack just thinking about Damages premiere tonight.







_and a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all of my homies!_


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Bye the way,guess who had A birthday today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who would of thought I would see the BIG40*











bringing out the dancing redheads for mr duck......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Bye the way,guess who had A birthday today?
> 
> who would of thought I would see the BIG40-and no not my waste size-HaHaHa*


----------



## Tinker-tude

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DONALD!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Coach81

Happy B-day D!!!

Holding on to finally finish the soccer season.. then life will get a little better..

Only 13 more school days until we leave for Universal Florida!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

happy birthday donald!  it only goes uphill from here

that's my story & im sticking to it


----------



## minniejack

Happy B-day

No new driver.  We went to one DMV--only gives test on Wednesday.  Drove 1/2 hour to other DMV with the paperwork (at the top of one it said to bring the exact same forms that you had with you when you took written).  Got to DMV and the proof of enrollment form was only good for 1 month and they would not accept her Edline computer link that shows she is a student nor a fax because it HAS to have the embossed seal.

Oh, well, cheaper insurance for a few more days.

fighting with the school about a new substitute teacher that seems to have it in for my son. We know that we're not the only parents to have gone in about her--one of them is a high powered attorney. This is the 3rd time since she took over the class 9 wks ago that we've had to contact the principal--what a bit** 

The last parent teacher meeting, along with principal, she was to put him up front.  Instead she put him clear in back.  Yesterday, he had to wear glasses to school because his new contacts haven't arrived.  He asked to be put up front twice because he couldn't see.  Finally, she put her fingers in quotes and said, "I'll move you up front because quote, quote you can't see."  What a *****.  Needless to say, she's got a war.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Happy B-day
> 
> No new driver.  We went to one DMV--only gives test on Wednesday.  Drove 1/2 hour to other DMV with the paperwork (at the top of one it said to bring the exact same forms that you had with you when you took written).  Got to DMV and the proof of enrollment form was only good for 1 month and they would not accept her Edline computer link that shows she is a student nor a fax because it HAS to have the embossed seal.
> 
> Oh, well, cheaper insurance for a few more days.
> 
> fighting with the school about a new substitute teacher that seems to have it in for my son. We know that we're not the only parents to have gone in about her--one of them is a high powered attorney. This is the 3rd time since she took over the class 9 wks ago that we've had to contact the principal--what a bit**
> 
> The last parent teacher meeting, along with principal, she was to put him up front.  Instead she put him clear in back.  Yesterday, he had to wear glasses to school because his new contacts haven't arrived.  He asked to be put up front twice because he couldn't see.  Finally, she put her fingers in quotes and said, "I'll move you up front because quote, quote you can't see."  What a *****.  Needless to say, she's got a war.





i'll put a hex on that teacher dude for you.......


----------



## minniejack

Was just trying to figure out a pin code to get Disney cheaper when I checked my spam and there it was--I just saved 40% on Poly for this summer.  Worked out to over $1800 saved!!



Now, I won't have to worry about money as much since I did promise Uni at Christmas for the family.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
By the way Mac DW is so excited about being able to go to RPR and the darkside for a week she is counting the days down  and I thought I was the bigger Universal fan but guess she took that title now *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'll put a *hex* on that teacher dude for you.......


 
i'll raise u & throw in a pox

StL u've been married long enough to know the mrs always does everything better , if not; let her think she does to keep a happy roost

oh joy, it's snowing here; least i still have a 50# bag of rocksalt


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Howdy, everyone!

Wow, Minniejack - someone needs to find a different job....  Send her over to my house. I bet our septic tank needs some work.


I just got a temporary bridge put in today at the dentist's. The pain shot was already worn off before they finished, so they gave me FOUR ibuprofen. That did the trick!


Cold here today. Glad I'm not further north! I may have to go south again if this keeps up.


----------



## Coach81

Good and bad news here..

Bad- My soccer team lost it's game last night..

Good- this means that the long soccer season ends for me this FRIDAY!!
Good- Found out that the extra money I've been making as a personal trainer WILL NOT all go to the govenment via income tax!!!
Good- Only 12 more teaching days until we leave to UF!!!

I have been going very hard core -coaching and training- since August.. this trip to Universal will be a fantastic break for me and the family!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Howdy, everyone!
> 
> Wow, Minniejack - someone needs to find a different job....  Send her over to my house. I bet our septic tank needs some work.
> 
> 
> I just got a temporary bridge put in today at the dentist's. The pain shot was already worn off before they finished, so they gave me FOUR ibuprofen. That did the trick!
> 
> 
> Cold here today. Glad I'm not further north! I may have to go south again if this keeps up.




  It gets even more unbelievable, she sent us an email that she noticed him sitting in the back and moved him up front--as if she suddenly had epiphany. And that she leaves the assisgnment on the board for 10 mins--when in reality she erased it as soon as my DS would enter the room and gloat about it.

Needless to say, I hit the reply button and told her that she was downright lying and forwarded all correspondence to principal and board of ed.  

DH got a call this am from principal and has a new plan of action. 

And to think...this is just a substitute--you'd think she would want to make a good impression to try to get the job permanently.  

And 8th grade was supposed to be the easy year...

and ouch about your tooth--just came from the oral surgeons office with a bill for $1200 for 4 wisdom teeth to be removed for DD.  I guess that's the savings for my Disney trip--can never get ahead of the game.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> i'll raise u & throw in a pox
> 
> *StL u've been married long enough to know the mrs always does everything better , if not; let her think she does to keep a happy roost*
> 
> oh joy, it's snowing here; least i still have a 50# bag of rocksalt


*Your right on that Keisha and I will 
Good afternoon homies*


----------



## RAPstar

Blah blah. Disney planning sucks when you have to struggle to come up with the money. Sorely tempted to fall back on another Universal trip....but I miss the Magic Kingdom, darn it! lol Plus with the new ticket prices, it may be about the same. Oh wellz. Miss me? :


----------



## Coach81

Pushing toward the weekend...  before too long people around here will be going extra crazy this year.. Mardi Gras.. and the fact that our football team is going to be in the Superbowl!!!  I hope the state can survive!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

andy's alive& well i hope

me, ive been doing battle with trojan worm thang that invaded the mr's laptop (the one i was looking @ pictures on webshots with)...took almost 2 days to figure out how to get it back running, phew.  i'd have had to dip into the vacation fund to replace it....oh nooos.

minnie - sorry re the skool yuk, congrats on the pin code!  that's a goodie, same as bounceback we were offered.

coach - not sure whether to congrat u on the loss or not, enjoy ur trip.  re taxes, anybody get their W-2's yet.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> andy's alive& well i hope
> 
> me, ive been doing battle with trojan worm thang that invaded the mr's laptop (the one i was looking @ pictures on webshots with)...took almost 2 days to figure out how to get it back running, phew.  i'd have had to dip into the vacation fund to replace it....oh nooos.
> 
> minnie - sorry re the skool yuk, congrats on the pin code!  that's a goodie, same as bounceback we were offered.
> 
> coach - not sure whether to congrat u on the loss or not, enjoy ur trip.  re taxes, anybody get their W-2's yet.


*We already got ours
filed them and done spent the money  *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Blah blah. Disney planning sucks when you have to struggle to come up with the money. Sorely tempted to fall back on another Universal trip....but I miss the Magic Kingdom, darn it! lol Plus with the new ticket prices, it may be about the same. Oh wellz. Miss me? :




andy, you are late.
you need a note from mom to excuse your MIA status..

yes, you have been missed.

and i keep checking your trippie for more.....
i think i need to go check it again right now!

for me, same bat time, same bat channel.
will be at the motherland and the darkside...



Coach81 said:


> Pushing toward the weekend...  before too long people around here will be going extra crazy this year.. Mardi Gras.. and the fact that our football team is going to be in the Superbowl!!!  I hope the state can survive!!!!



you are lucky to live there.
mardi gras and superbowl !
can't get any better than that...



keishashadow said:


> andy's alive& well i hope
> 
> me, ive been doing battle with trojan worm thang that invaded the mr's laptop (the one i was looking @ pictures on webshots with)...took almost 2 days to figure out how to get it back running, phew.  i'd have had to dip into the vacation fund to replace it....oh nooos.
> 
> minnie - sorry re the skool yuk, congrats on the pin code!  that's a goodie, same as bounceback we were offered.
> 
> coach - not sure whether to congrat u on the loss or not, enjoy ur trip.  re taxes, anybody get their W-2's yet.




no W-2's yet for our four walls.

dip into the vacation fund....

horrors !!!!!



ky07 said:


> *We already got ours
> filed them and done spent the money  *



hopefully when you say that you mean you put it on the vacation trip..




still tied up with my house and the repairs.
this morning i could not find my shoes.
i hate it when that happens.....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> andy, you are late.
> you need a note from mom to excuse your MIA status..
> 
> yes, you have been missed.
> 
> and i keep checking your trippie for more.....
> i think i need to go check it again right now!
> 
> for me, same bat time, same bat channel.
> will be at the motherland and the darkside...
> 
> 
> 
> you are lucky to live there.
> mardi gras and superbowl !
> can't get any better than that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no W-2's yet for our four walls.
> 
> dip into the vacation fund....
> 
> horrors !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *hopefully when you say that you mean you put it on the vacation trip..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still tied up with my house and the repairs.
> this morning i could not find my shoes.
> i hate it when that happens.....


*Yep the plane tickets,RPR for the week,food and transportation 
Now just have to work on spending money *


----------



## Coach81

He he.. Not sure if I agree with the term "lucky" mac.. some individuals around here take the "party" overboard.. it has gotten to the point that we don't want our kids around here anymore for mardi gras (thus the upcoming trip to UF) it is one thing to have a good time, but when you take it to the extremes like a good portion of the people here do.. it's time to get away.  

But we are all excited about the Saints!!!


----------



## ky07

Coach81 said:


> He he.. Not sure if I agree with the term "lucky" mac.. some individuals around here take the "party" overboard.. it has gotten to the point that we don't want our kids around here anymore for mardi gras (thus the upcoming trip to UF) it is one thing to have a good time, but when you take it to the extremes like a good portion of the people here do.. it's time to get away.
> 
> But we are all excited about the Saints!!!


*I think the Saints made Farve think its time for the old man to give it up but the funny thing is I am older than he is *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *We already got ours*
> *filed them and done spent the money  *


 
wow, u work quick

got them in mail today, all those doubles the mr was forced to work r killing my refund

guess i'll start knocking back on the grocery budget to divert to vacation fund...i have my priorities

i hear there's a new theme park in London...ABBA World


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so it looks like I'm going to Disney September 14-21, unless I change to the next week with the possibility of maybe making it to HHN for opening weekend. Sorry I can't make it in October. Plane and hotel prices are cheaper then (plane is only $215 right now as opposed to $250 in Oct). I'm debating getting my plae tickets now or waiting till March and hope that Southwest will have it cheaper. Though, right now the cheapest they have is $97 both ways, and that's till more with taxes than $215 nonstop through AA. Any thoughts?


----------



## Coach81

ky07 said:


> *I think the Saints made Farve think its time for the old man to give it up but the funny thing is I am older than he is *



He is considered "old" in pro football years.. but still very young in the grand scheme of things!!!

Although I bet he was seriously hurtin' after all the shots he took in the NFC champ game!!!

Now if we can just get to Peyton....


----------



## Coach81

Update.. today is my LAST SOCCER GAME!!!!  Starting Monday I will be on my own time everyday starting at 2:15!!!

Countdown to onsite at RPR -Universal..- Two weeks!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## minniejack

Aah! I was reading on the celiac boards and some of those people really argue over there.. Glad to be here in a happy place.


----------



## minniejack

And on a happy note the doctor's office just called to tell my wrist wasn't broken--that doesn't explain the hurt.

 But isn't this the same doctor that told my husband that his leg wasn't broken?? And it was??


----------



## Poohbug

Well after spending the week in Florida and am again wondering why do I live in Wisconsin??  It was depressing when I saw the snow on our descent into Milwaukee.

The weather in FL was wonderful.  Mostly mid 70's during the day and Sunny   I really miss the sun in the winter.

I am thinking of writing a trip report since there seems to be a lack of US report on the boards.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## donaldduck352

Coach81 said:


> He is considered "old" in pro football years.. but still very young in the grand scheme of things!!!
> 
> Although I bet he was seriously hurtin' after all the shots he took in the NFC champ game!!!
> 
> Now if we can just get to Peyton....



*The Colts offensive line is not as good as the Vikings,from what I seen this year.The Saints defence hammered Favre and hope they do the same to Manning.*


----------



## RAPstar

Yipee!! Gettin $500 back from my tax return!! Of course it all goes to my Disney trip...but that's ok!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... sure is quiet in here lately ...

Not much new here ... still cold, still snowy ... more snow coming ...


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
They said we were going to get 2 to 5 iches of snow last night to this afternoon but looks more like 10 to 12 already 
Ready for july and Orlando *


----------



## donaldduck352

*I have no need to come out~~Pink~~cause I'm not that way,but someone get this party started!!

This thread has been way too quiet,and its Saturday night!!

With that I will have another pork chop in A can...*


----------



## DaddyDon

Morning all......


----------



## pixeegrl

Poohbug said:


> Well after spending the week in Florida and am again wondering why do I live in Wisconsin??  It was depressing when I saw the snow on our descent into Milwaukee.
> 
> The weather in FL was wonderful.  Mostly mid 70's during the day and Sunny   I really miss the sun in the winter.
> 
> I am thinking of writing a trip report since there seems to be a lack of US report on the boards.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Yes! Please do! Although I never finished mine, it gets too depressing  when you get back home.


----------



## pixeegrl

Morning everyone! Well, it looks like we got about 9" of snow yesterday here in Virginia...more depending on where you measure in the yard  I am so ready for spring, it has been rather cold this winter and we have had more snow than I care for this year up on the Eastern Shore of Virginia! (That would be the tiny little tail hanging off of Maryland  ) Off to peruse the boards for my morning fill!


----------



## circelli

I am back...it is cold here 

Here are some pics to warm the homies up a bit !!


----------



## wwessing

Hi everyone~


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Great pics Dawnna ... we're getting snow here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And soon we'll be doing this ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all,Another weekend flew by.Back to work in the morning..

*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Welcome back, Andy! I was wondering where you were hiding.


Oh, Dawnna.... The sun in those pictures, and the fun being had....

HAND IT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We're still having a cold stretch here. I think I need to stand by the heater for a minute before running to bed.

Nighty-night!


----------



## circelli

I miss the warmth of the sun!!! 
Lets start the countdown untill spring....that could arrive who knows when here in Canada....right Bonny?????


----------



## Coach81

Nice pics... yeah.. here in the south our weather changed from 68 degrees Friday night.. to 43 degrees when I woke up Saturday morning.. LOL   

Heading into the home stretch here.. only 12 more days until we are back in Universal Florida!!!  Going to be amazing!!!

This Sunday our Saints will take on the Colts for the Superbowl.. still have a hard time believing it!


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## keishashadow

hey all

cross whatever u've got handy & think happy thoughts for tomorrow!






 winter has got to go


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> cross whatever u've got handy & think happy thoughts for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winter has got to go



... If Punxsutawney Phil doesn't see his shadow tomorrow, winter will soon be over ... On the other hand, if he does see his shadow, winter will continue for 6 more weeks ... Unfortunately according to the calendar, in 6 more weeks, it will STILL be winter!  Spring doesn't officially arrive until March 20th ...


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... If Punxsutawney Phil doesn't see his shadow tomorrow, winter will soon be over ... On the other hand, if he does see his shadow, winter will continue for 6 more weeks ... Unfortunately according to the calendar, in 6 more weeks, it will STILL be winter!  Spring doesn't officially arrive until March 20th ...



*And at 6am it will still be Feb2'nd!!*


----------



## keishashadow

nobody said those who live in hills of western pa could count.  More about any excuse to get drunk before dawn, go trudge to woods and watch a rodent get rousted from his burrow.obviously, not much going on here in the winter.  The site is an hour or so from my house, crowd composed of mostly students attending the surrounding institutes of higher learning.  We'll root for anything local in our neck of the woods.


speaking of local - one of the upcoming NFL superbowl commercials (oy)

http://www.wpxi.com/video/22400328/index.html


----------



## Coach81

Any word on the hog??

11 days and counting : )


----------



## ky07

*Good almost afternoon homies*


----------



## keishashadow

the shadow has been seen

somebody sent me this article, no politic'ing meant, just funnee

via bipartisan support then gov Palin signed into law, on Feb 2nd henceforth...Marmont day (evidently, no groundhogs to be found in alaska)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35184314/ns/us_news/

naturally, i had to google Marmont to see what the little critters looked like






 case of cabin fever apparently


----------



## macraven

DaddyDon said:


> Morning all......







back homie.
good to see you here.



Coach81 said:


> Nice pics... yeah.. here in the south our weather changed from 68 degrees Friday night.. to 43 degrees when I woke up Saturday morning.. LOL
> 
> Heading into the home stretch here.. only 12 more days until we are back in Universal Florida!!!  Going to be amazing!!!
> 
> This Sunday our Saints will take on the Colts for the Superbowl.. still have a hard time believing it!




i think we all will be watching that game!
i know i will...

be sure to watch the new version of the Bears superbowl shuffle during the commercials....







homies, i have been out of sorts the last couple of weeks.
i am trying to read and play ketchup here on the thread.

i won't be around much the next week or so.
Mr Mac is having a surgical procedure done tomorrow but i will drop later later in the afternoon.
on Friday i have more dental surgery 
on the weekend, i have to go to the parental units place and help make life easier for them.
i could be with the 'rents for a week, not sure yet.

for those that are going south soon, take lots of pics and have a great time!

when i go out of town, i have no access to a computer.
my parental units are still living in the dark ages........


----------



## macraven

came back to say....







to our twins here on the thread.

marcie and penny got to celebrate another cake day this past saturday.


----------



## keishashadow

mac  best wishes for the mr & u too, sorry to hear no fun to have health issues; hope everything's back to nermel soon

the gals have the same BD? cool beans


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> cross whatever u've got handy & think happy thoughts for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winter has got to go




the only reason he saw his shadow was 'cause it was so cold his shadow stuck to his butt


----------



## Mad Hattered

Back from sunny Florida!  We had the perfect week of weather while there.  The tradeshow was rough but pretty successful.  I was really glad to see Thursday morning come so I was on my own time.  

Although, I have to say that watching the playoff games on the 24th were quite the trip.  We took in the festivities at TGIF Front Row on International Dr.  11 guests, 28 buckets of beer and 1 shuttle bus later we were ready to get up at 6 am on Monday to man our booth at the Orlando Convention Center. 

We hit Citywalk several times throughout our stay but were strong enough to hold on to our tickets until HP has been open for awhile. We _did_ do a turbo day at Disney, hitting all 4 parks. 

We drove over to Daytona Beach on Friday for lunch at the Ocean Deck (we eat there everytime we go FL...it's sorta "our place...or something like that).  We ended up consuming more alcohol than antisipated  and scored a free night at the Holiday Inn with an ocean front room. Our best friends (Tr and Kernyn) made this trip with us for the first time and he got us the room with his Priority Points.  Sweet change of plans indeed.  We walked down the beach back to Ocean Deck for dinner.

We all thought it was cool that we were enjoying mid 70's weather while back home they were cold and getting 4 inches of snow.  Then you get home late on Sunday and wake to realize your windshield wipers are frozen to your window and your car has 4 inches of snow to clear off.  Yeah....FL was pretty sweet...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening everyone ...


----------



## Coach81

Morning everyone!  As of tomorrow we will be in single digits to Universal Orlando!!!!  So Excited!!!

Only 4 more days until the big game.. GEAUX SAINTS!!!!

Hope you all have a fantastic Hump Day!!!


----------



## keishashadow

moaning all

keep up all the warm talk of Orlando

minnie - i read that the poly now has hula classes, r u signed up yet?


----------



## schumigirl

Hi macraven 

Hope all goes well with the Mr`s surgery and with yourself on Friday 

Our dates this year are Oct 22nd till November 5th, not sure when you`re there, but if its the same time we would love to meet up. Hopefully we`ll be meeting up with Todd again this year as well. Really looking forward to that 

Again hope all goes well, and no access to a computer for a week


----------



## bubba's mom

Hi.  


'Member me? 



Okay...so there are like 50 pages I missed...I luv you all, but you can forget ketchuping! 

Mac....just read about what's goin on....hugs to you my friend and lots of homie dust, mummy dust, whatever other dust is lying around for you   Good luck with the Mr, ur teeth and the rents 


As for me....well, it's just busy.  

I did stop by because I need advice.  (I did post on the Disney dining board   but knew I could trust y'all here too!)


After our cruise this summer, we really don't have a "plan".  Me thinks Dad's bedrooms will be full, so we are looking to venture out on our own that day/night.  I was thinking of spending the day at Universal (cuz, being an AP holder, you can do that for about no cost) and getting a sneak peek at HP and doing our faves via single rider line...which, worked out great last year!

Anyhow...after UO, we were thinking of hitting the Lego store at DTD for Bubba.  While there, was thinking of having dinner at either DTD or one of the hotels (we won't be going to any of the parks).  Was looking for a recommendation for either place?

Thinking of grabbing one of those mousesaver deals on one of the hotels near DTD....there is one about $100/night and all rooms are suites w/ full breakfast....whatever hotel that is, usually runs specials.  Then, next day, head to my FILs for the rest of the (long) weekend.

So....do you have any eatin' faves at DTD or any of the Disney hotels?  (looking for TS).

Thanks....I appreciate everyone's input.   Now...off to book a hotel in Tampa.


----------



## RAPstar

Just stopping by to say hi.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey *Barb!*

Give us a few parameters -- with characters or without, buffet ok?, anything you just won't eat like seafood?, casual or signature dining (I know you don't want a food court, I mean are you looking for an "experience" or dinner)? 

Hey, did I miss your 2009 Trippie? 

Maria


----------



## bubba's mom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hey *Barb!*
> 
> Give us a few parameters -- with characters or without, buffet ok?, anything you just won't eat like seafood?, casual or signature dining (I know you don't want a food court, I mean are you looking for an "experience" or dinner)?
> 
> Hey, did I miss your 2009 Trippie?
> 
> Maria




Hey yourself! 

(glad i checked email one last time before heading downstairs to workout)

You raise some excellent questions...which shows you where MY head is! 

Okay....this is what we're lookin' for:

*NO buffet
*no characters (Bubba is 11 now...he's too old  )
*no food court...just a nice, sit down dinner (preferably not 'family' style)
*I don't eat seafood, so I prefer not...but DH does and where there's seafood, there's always alternative non-seafood 

Basically, we have breakfast on the ship, get off, drive to UO for the day, go to DTD, and then go to sit down and eat dinner.  We don't necessarily NEED an "experience", just a decent/nice dinner.  

Thanks for thinking to ask those questions....I wouldn't have...heck, I didn't!!!!


and...I am finishing the last couple days of TR...i know, i know....Most of it IS done and posted in the TR forum.  I had one of the last days done, but lost it somehow?  I was beyond ticked too!   But, just about have it typed out....just have to insert the pix...which, is the BESTEST part, but unfortunately takes hours...literally.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...



bubba's mom said:


> Anyhow...after UO, we were thinking of hitting the Lego store at DTD for Bubba.  While there, was thinking of having dinner at either DTD or one of the hotels (we won't be going to any of the parks).  Was looking for a recommendation for either place?
> 
> Thinking of grabbing one of those mousesaver deals on one of the hotels near DTD....there is one about $100/night and all rooms are suites w/ full breakfast....whatever hotel that is, usually runs specials.  Then, next day, head to my FILs for the rest of the (long) weekend.
> 
> So....do you have any eatin' faves at DTD or any of the Disney hotels?  (looking for TS).
> 
> Thanks....I appreciate everyone's input.   Now...off to book a hotel in Tampa.


One of our favs at DTD is Portobello ... they have a good selection of pizza, pasta, meat and seafood - something for everyone.  Another one I've heard good things about is that new Paradiso 37.  We haven't eaten there, but friends that have absolutely loved it.  Looking at their menu, they have quite the variety - from chips and salsa to surf and turf.  We're actually thinking of trying it on our May trip.

As for the Disney hotels ... what about something like Big River Grille at the Boardwalk, or Beaches and Cream at the Beach Club?


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> minnie - i read that the poly now has hula classes, r u signed up yet?



I think the dancers might run kicking and screaming when they see us.

There are probably little black rain clouds over us with signs saying KLUTZ

I'm wearing wrist brace and elbow hurts like H*ll from where I slipped a few weeks ago. 

A boy was hugging DD16 and he fell over backwards taking her with him on Monday and now she's wearing a wrist brace 'cause it's sprained. (And it wasn't even the boyfriend.  I told her the only reason guys hug you at this age is 'cause they want a cheap thrill.)


DH is gimping around from his torn knee that he was supposed to have surgery on, but never did.



It can only get better...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I guess now we have the parameters I should chime in with my $.02...

I think you can't go wrong with any of the Wolfgang Pucks at DTD. I would stay away from the Rainforest Cafe and T-Rex, unless you want to be entertained by stuffed animatronics. The food is exactly what you would expect. If you decide you want a quicker meal, Earl of Sandwich is awesome! I've also only heard good things about Paradiso 37, but have not yet tried it. Lots of mixed reviews on Raglan Road -- it seems to vary greatly. 

If you're going to travel to the hotels, Whispering Canyon at the Wilderness Lodge is fun for kids and tweens, heck even the grown-ups seem quite happy. Beaches and Cream is in a class by itself (I think it's one of the best casual yet delicious meals around), it's hard to go wrong with a burger and No Way Jose! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

minnie - u might be able to write off the hula dancing/portion of trip as physical therapy...u need a vacation.

barb's crossed off most of our fav types of grub @ disneybtw, u r _never_ too old for charatar meal, many adults w/o kids enjoy them often

jmho, if u r not staying @ disney & not heavily into disneyana; i'd just dine offsite. There are plenty of places all around disney; right outside the gates...many of the big chains, etc.

'no experience' would probably rule out HoopDeDoo or even Poly show @ Royal Pacific...curious, have u tried that yet?

not sure how fancy u want to get. Narcossees & CA Grill r amazing & u can arrange mealtime to see the MK FW, Yaughtsman Steakhouse is very good & u get the BW vibe. Im not a fan of bigrivergrill, tables r tightly packed & it smells like a brewerywhich it's supposed to i guess. ESPN is packed most nights, decent bar food

The Rainforest @ DTD is the worst i've endured.  Kids always clamoring for it, what can i say...same as Hard Rock Cafes, never have found one that is above average.   i have heard good things re TRex.Capt Jacks was nice when the menu was more expansive, especially if u could get a window table. Most people i know rave re wolfgang puck's various offerings (both CS & TS) in DTD.  If i had to pick a place in DTD, i'd go with Planet Hollywood.  Always discount coupons floating about & the food has never disappointed us.

http://allears.net/menu/menus.htm


----------



## ky07

*Afternoon homies
Oh what a day its been
Took youngest DS to his doctors appt and they chewed out DW saying he didn't need to be seen and DW told them they made the appt not her and then took youngest DS to get a new cell phone since his last one was stolen and the store charged my credit card twice.
So now its back to the store tomorrow with statement to show them to get the money back *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> 
> Another one I've heard good things about is that new Paradiso 37.  We haven't eaten there, but friends that have absolutely loved it.  Looking at their menu, they have quite the variety - from chips and salsa to surf and turf.  We're actually thinking of trying it on our May trip.



We LOVED Paradiso 37!!  Good stuff indeed.


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Afternoon homies
> Oh what a day its been
> Took youngest DS to his doctors appt and they chewed out DW saying he didn't need to be seen and DW told them they made the appt not her and then took youngest DS to get a new cell phone since his last one was stolen and the store charged my credit card twice.
> So now its back to the store tomorrow with statement to show them to get the money back *



*That's what I call A bad day!!!
I'm sure DW gave them A ear full to what the doc said about appt...

About cell phones,they are A curse.After our contract with Nextell is up,we are getting pre-paid only!!At least with Boost you know were your at and the hidden charges won't slam us monthly.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Everything is shhhh in the house,Americon Idole is on.I just don't get what everyone gets out of this show!

So before I try and talk to DW,I will say goodnight.Dare I talk now!

See'Ya homies in the morning..*


----------



## keishashadow

appears i've got wakeup duties this amdon't make me tell u twice to get out of bed

i tend to watch idol while reading or on the computer, lots of it snoozy this year imo.  Got creeped out by shania twain a few weeks of going being bit of a lech with 20 something

st L give em heck!  im still smarting from youngest going over on text messages last bill, upped it to unlimited.  he needs a part time job, nobody is hiring here.  The places he's applied tell him they have peeps w/MBAs working cash registers part-time.


----------



## Coach81

Good Morning All!  Today is a good day!!  Today we start our single digit dance to Universal Orlando 

This trip we are celebrating:

1. Daddy's side job has allowed us to pay off our DVC!!!!
2. Daddy is done with coaching for the rest of the school year!
3. The boys have been steady members of the A and A / B honor roll in school!
4. Mommy's job situation will be improving very soon!!!


On a side note, I have so far been able to drop about 17 lbs or so since our return from the wonderful "Deluxe Dining Plan" at WDW.  I promised my wife I would "eat like a normal person" during the trip.. and I gained 10 lbs in one week 

Hoping to drop an additional 15 - 20 lbs by our summer return trip to Disney in May..  

It is a yucky, rainy day here in South La.. hope everyone has a good one!!!


----------



## minniejack

One more week 'till my DD and I go with her school orchestra for NYC.  The first day is basically a red eye. And definitely hope everyone showers before they get on the buses!

After I've seen the itinerary, I'm thinking the next NYC trip she can do her own bartering in Chinatown.

But, I'm definitely planning on being a chaperone in 2 yrs. when they go again to Disney.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Finally got the cell phone thing took care of and they did give me the cash back but wish they would have put it back on my card but oh well at least they were nice and amitted it was thier fault and took care of it *


----------



## macraven

a quick drop by tonight.

leaving for the dentist early morning then off to the parental units place 

hopefully, will be back by next weekend.


have fun
play nice


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> a quick drop by tonight.
> 
> leaving for the dentist early morning then off to the parental units place
> 
> hopefully, will be back by next weekend.
> 
> 
> have fun
> play nice



*Good luck at the dentist tomorrow and have A safe trip.

We will hold the fort down for ya!!Drive safe...

Please check in on us when you can..*


----------



## Coach81

Well.. this Sunday is it.. much of the State of Louisiana will be invading Miami Fl..starting tonight!  I wish the Saints nothing but good luck.. but either way it turns out.. it has been a historic season and one that we will never forget.. but all the same.. GEAUX SAINTS!!!!

By this time next week we will be making final preparations for our return trip to Orlando for Universal Orlando.. yeehaaaa!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

happy trails mac, going to be quiet here with u gone

im rootin for the saints too, team kardashian & all

they say a foot of snow is coming my way


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> happy trails mac, going to be quiet here with u gone
> 
> im rootin for the saints too, team kardashian & all
> 
> they say a foot of snow is coming my way



 still sad that Stiller nation isn't in it

the storm is just hitting us with these big huge flakes

Gotta drive 3 hrs tomorrow for a writing audition for governor's school--so I hope the roads are cleared or that the entire state gets hit and it has to be rescheduled.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...


----------



## keishashadow

5+ inches of snow in last 3 hours, time to break out the shovels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




minnie, did u hitch up the sled dogs? mush, mush


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> 5+ inches of snow in last 3 hours, time to break out the shovels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie, did u hitch up the sled dogs? mush, mush



*Looks like alot more is heading your way..*


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're supposed to get around 2 to 3 tonight.  There is another storm headed in Monday with 6+ inches projected.  What a difference a week makes.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I'd laugh at youse getting all the snow, but I know our winter is far from over and don't want to jinx us getting any more snow!


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Tax return was deposited into my account today! Thank you TurboTax (I only filed a week ago!!). Now to go buy plane tickets!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'd laugh at youse getting all the snow, but I know our winter is far from over and don't want to jinx us getting any more snow!


 
u can never have enough snow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




go andy go

mine's supposed to hit end of next week...then i get to pay my local taxes.  They don't call Pennsylvania _The Land of Taxes_ for nothing.


----------



## keishashadow

oh sNOwcheck out what i saw opening my door to deck this am





somewhere in area of 2 feet & cold, state of emergency in effect, house bound...we have food, booze & tv, we will survive





my car is under there somewhere


----------



## pixeegrl

keishashadow said:


> oh sNOwcheck out what i saw opening my door to deck this am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere in area of 2 feet & cold, state of emergency in effect, house bound...we have food, booze & tv, we will survive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my car is under there somewhere


Holy smokes! We are getting it bad in Virginia too! It's a crazy winter!


----------



## minniejack

eeks--we only got about 13"--luckily it was easy shoveling and I actually had DH home to help me (I think this is the first time in the 11 yrs that we've lived at this house!)

Pittsburgh must have gotten it worse, my son's cello teacher called to cancel his lesson today because I-79 was closed and the snow plows couldn't get through because cars were stranded on the roads.

DD's writing audition was cancelled and the organizers will be giving her an interview over the phone.  I thought she'd be thrilled with this, but she was crying that everyone else had an unfair advantage because you know she sounds like a chipmunk on the phone.:rotfl2:


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> oh sNOwcheck out what i saw opening my door to deck this am
> 
> somewhere in area of 2 feet & cold, state of emergency in effect, house bound...we have food, booze & tv, we will survive
> 
> my car is under there somewhere



WOW. 

We're cold, but not buried. 

The kids had a Valentine activity at church this morning. When we got home, DS4 ran straight for the swing set, sans coat. After a few moments he decided it was too cold and ran to the front porch on the NORTH side of the house while I was bringing a few things in from the car. It took me a few minutes to find him. When I opened the front door, little shivering man was very happy to come in. A few minutes later, he was stripping off his clothes confused and wrapping up in a fuzzy blanket.

Taxes are done, just waiting for the return. Then it's time to find someone to redo the bathroom floor. Ugh.... Someone decided to carpet the whole thing. Stinks horribly, and we've had to put off ripping it out for too long now. The mold farm will not like being exposed and exterminated.

Good luck and happy travels to all the super bowl athletes and fans!

Better luck and happiest travels to all the UO and Disney-bound Homies!

Time for  now.

Mac, be safe. You'll be missed.


----------



## keishashadow

chipmunks r cutei think i'd rather do an interview over phone than face to face

tink cute story re ur son, nothing better than a warm blankie

i have 2 more pics after we ventured out to walk bad dog


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi homies.  Been crazy at work and with Mom lately. Missed y'all.  Hoping everyone is staying safe and warm.  I am gonna try to catch up.  Wish me luck.


----------



## keishashadow

super de dooper

bowl

go saints


----------



## bubba's mom

Janet is good Mom...she walks her dog.  Not us   ...altho, he did like chasing snowballs 

Here's our pix:


----------



## Bluer101

Hey guys and gals! I have not been on in a long time since I hurt my back in December. I just stopped by to check the boards and book our room for the summer at RPR before the rates go up. I hope we have the money when the summer rolls around due to me being out of work and workers comp don't pay a lot. If we don't I will cancel and get out money back, but will think on a positive note to go.

To make a long story short I ended up messing up my discs in my lower back in the middle of Dec. Between not walking for a few weeks and now my days are full of physical therapy and exercises there is not much happening.   The good news is that I will avoid surgery for now. The bad news is I still have 1 month more before revaluation. Just hope I'm released to work next month. Well everyone take care and I will check in more often since I can sit at the computer now more.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> i have 2 more pics after we ventured out to walk bad dog





bubba's mom said:


> Janet is good Mom...she walks her dog.  Not us   ...altho, he did like chasing snowballs
> 
> Here's our pix:



  that's more snow than we have up here


----------



## bubba's mom

That all came at once.  Started Friday nite and ended Sat afternoon.

In for more Tues nite/Wednesday.

oh joy.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thats alot of snow!!

Well its SuperBowl time.I guess I'll take the Saints in this game..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*and the saints winn!!!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Howdy all! Just wanted to check in and say hi! Lots of snow everywhere. Heck, and I thought the tiny bit we gt Christmas Eve was bad!!


----------



## Coach81

It happened.. it happened!!!  We are WORLD CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!  WHO DAT.. WHO DAT.. WHO DAT!!!!

And we will be on our way to Universal Florida in just 5 more days!!!!

Life is good!!!!!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

Coach81 said:


> It happened.. it happened!!!  We are WORLD CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!  WHO DAT.. WHO DAT.. WHO DAT!!!!
> 
> And we will be on our way to Universal Florida in just 5 more days!!!!
> 
> Life is good!!!!!!!



Have fun! That was an Awesome win last night!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

That's alot of snow, my friends! 

Congratulations to the Saints Fans! And condolences to the Colts Fans! 

I'm hoping we get pounded with snow Wednesday so I can stay home with the kidlet. Hey, I can't help it if they cancel school...

Maria


----------



## Coach81

pixeegrl said:


> Have fun! That was an Awesome win last night!





Worfiedoodles said:


> That's alot of snow, my friends!
> 
> Congratulations to the Saints Fans! And condolences to the Colts Fans!
> 
> I'm hoping we get pounded with snow Wednesday so I can stay home with the kidlet. Hey, I can't help it if they cancel school...
> 
> Maria



Thanks.. so much.. it really was a historic, magical night.. and the state of Louisiana is going to be in a non-stop state of partying for the next two weeks!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Hey guys and gals! I have not been on in a long time since I hurt my back in December. I just stopped by to check the boards and book our room for the summer at RPR before the rates go up. I hope we have the money when the summer rolls around due to me being out of work and workers comp don't pay a lot. If we don't I will cancel and get out money back, but will think on a positive note to go.
> 
> To make a long story short I ended up messing up my discs in my lower back in the middle of Dec. Between not walking for a few weeks and now my days are full of physical therapy and exercises there is not much happening.  The good news is that I will avoid surgery for now. The bad news is I still have 1 month more before revaluation. Just hope I'm released to work next month. Well everyone take care and I will check in more often since I can sit at the computer now more.


 
hang in there, do the PT & u may be surprised with the resultsmany of us have have various cervical issues for years & have avoided the dreaded knife

barb - only a foot?  would u believe they're calling for another 5 - 8 inches here tonight.  #2 snow day of the school year here.  Bubba & pooch look like they're having fun.  My #2 DS shoveled the whole driveway out for us  he said since were so old he couldn't imagine us doing itworks for me

*congrats* coach...bet there was a heck of a party on bourbon streetmust say i was screaming @ the tube before half-time questioning coaches calldidn't help that a field goal would've sent some $s our way in football pool

have a good one all, stay warm


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## bubba's mom

Hey all...

Janet...good son.  Must make up for the phone bill   I'll take your 8"...I'm in store for another 12"-18"....Tracie's getting 18"-24" 

We're calling it "snowgate" out here.... 

Afraid I'm going to have to help Bubba shovel out a potty area for the dog.  He barely cleared a couple inches under his belly with a foot...add another foot/foot & 1/2... 

After work tomorrow, comin home and hunkerin' down.

DH already planning on staying home Wed from work.  Told Bubba not to expect to go to school Wed either. 

And to think 5 months from now, we'll be on vacation....


----------



## pixeegrl

I'm afraid with all this snow we're getting lately that the kids may not even get a Spring Break. We've used all our snow days for the year already!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I feel bad for the homies getting all that snow.Is this year A record snow breaker for ya'll?*


----------



## bubba's mom

pixeegrl said:


> I'm afraid with all this snow we're getting lately that the kids may not even get a Spring Break. We've used all our snow days for the year already!



Luckily, our 2 snows have been on Saturday... We haven't used a day YET...  Talk to me Wed when Bubba is home.   That day is built into our calendar...so, no tacking it on the end of the year...yet...



donaldduck352 said:


> *I feel bad for the homies getting all that snow.Is this year A record snow breaker for ya'll?*



Almost.  It's Philly's 2nd snowiest winter...but, they only need 9.3" to break the 1996-97 record.  With the 18-24" forecasted for this week, I think that record will be broken and we will officially have the snowiest winter.

Problem is, so much coming at one time, dunno where to put it all


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Not getting as much snow as the rest of you but what we are getting is calling off schools and making a 20 min drive to take DW to work a 40 to 50 min drive *


----------



## Coach81

So sorry for all of you dealing with the snow...  down here in Louisiana we are a frigid 50 degrees.. but it is supposed to be getting into the 40s as the day goes on.. don't know what we're going to do.. LOL

In only 4 days we'll be heading to Universal Orlando.. sorry for giving the daily countdown.. but we are VERY EXCITED!!!  Our first trip back in several years.. really looking forward to enjoying with my family..

Have a good day everyone, stay warm!!!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *I feel bad for the homies getting all that snow.Is this year A record snow breaker for ya'll?*


 
last storm was #4 on the hit parade for us in the 'burg

we're trying harder though...another 10 inches forecast today/tomorrow (with 30 mph winds - oh joy) 

&

another storm forecast on Sunday uncle

it's being termed

*Snowmagedon - the Sequel *

rate things r going jr will be have off school until next tuesday since Fri & Sat r scheduled for Pres day. he'll be going until end of June @ this point. Roads r horrible, big state plows can't get thru the municipal streets...so weird to see national guard called in (to shovel snow)

coach will just have to post pics to keep us warm up north


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> last storm was #4 on the hit parade for us in the 'burg
> 
> we're trying harder though...another 10 inches forecast today/tomorrow (with 30 mph winds - oh joy)
> 
> &
> 
> another storm forecast on Sunday uncleit's being termed
> 
> *Snowmagedon - the Sequel *



Eeks I hadn't heard about Sunday.  DD16 and I were supposed to be leaving on a bus trip to NYC Thursday night, now its been changed to Sat am with still possibility of school board cancelling the whole thing. We would be out the Wicked tickets at a $140 each, but I'm thinking maybe our lives our worth more than that.  The bus company might be able to swing another date for us, but still out the non-refundable broadway tickets.  

At this point, I'm looking at the national map of road conditions and I'm saying cancel.  

 A couple of months ago, my son's middle school's chorus got tickets to see In the Heights in Pittsburgh, because of the snow on Super Bowl, the school buses were canceled and you had to get there any way you could if you still wanted to go.  A friend of his was taking a group up and what would have normally taken one hour ended up taking 3 hrs to get there.  Can you imagine driving 8 hrs in this mess to NYC--would probably take 20 hrs. and a lot of nail biting.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Welcome back, Bluer.


Poor DS4 had to get a set of shots today. After trying for two years to get his shot records transferred from our last pediatrician in another state, that clinic told our current pediatrician that they had lost his records. WHAT? So a few months ago he had to start them all over again. It's bad enough that he's old enough to remember the experience really well, but today the nurse gave him both shots very close together, and only about three inches above his knee. Anything below the halfway line is really painful, and gets increasingly more painful the further down you go. He screamed bloody murder when he was getting them, and I felt so awful for him. He's in a great deal of pain and has been wimpering and crying all day. I'm calling the office tomorrow to suggest that this nurse get an injection of saline that close to her knee cap for some empathy training. My DH would be willing to help out with that training. 


On a brighter note, we have no snow here. I feel sorry for all of you who are being buried alive. I hope you have plenty of food tucked away. If not, come on over for pancakes.

Taminator


----------



## Coach81

Universal Florida Countdown- 3 days!!!!

Just making through the week.. hangin' on until Saturday when we depart!!!

Going to be in the 40s mostly today here in Louisias. Expecting high 60s during the day the next, and 40s at night.. going to be GREAT!!!


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Universal Florida Countdown- 3 days!!!!
> 
> Just making through the week.. hangin' on until Saturday when we depart!!!
> 
> Going to be in the 40s mostly today here in Louisias. Expecting high 60s during the day the next, and 40s at night.. going to be GREAT!!!



take me with you

http://www.trailershut.com/movie-trailers/358-the-gate-trailer.html


----------



## Coach81

[QUOTE-coach will just have to post pics to keep us warm up north[/QUOTE]

You got it


----------



## keishashadow

tammi has pancakes, drool; sorry to hear re the shots for ur little dude, hard to see ur kids in pain

minnie oy, what a dilemma, i'd probably go for it  They have the interstates closed right now to trucks/RVs.  Snow is supposed to stop here by mid day...much worse out east i think?  

off to make breakfast for jr, i have a feeling he will be off all week @ this point, good thing i did go & stock up on food...teenage boys do nothing but eat & play videogames when stuck in the house it seems.


----------



## Coach81

Wow.. can't imagine what it is like to be "stuck" inside the house.. I would have to staple my mouth shut or put a chain around the fridge and cupboard!!!

Hoping to drop a few more pounds for my weigh-in this Friday!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all!


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Wow.. can't imagine what it is like to be "stuck" inside the house.. I would have to staple my mouth shut or put a chain around the fridge and cupboard!!!
> 
> Hoping to drop a few more pounds for my weigh-in this Friday!!!


 
welcome to the jungle...fridge calls to me all dayAre you on the DP @ WDW, i always come back with an extra 5 - 7 pds despite walking 10 miles some days.

funny, my youngest got on the scale this am & said he put 5 pounds on in the last 3 days lol


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Just got back from having A early 20'th annivesary dinner and I'm stuffed!!

On A sad note Captain Phil Harris of the Cornelia Marie,Deadliest Catch,passed last night.He was my fav capt on the show.RIP Phil..



Here is the link for the fans out there:*http://www.fvnorthwestern.com/


----------



## keishashadow

shame re the capt

congrats on 20 years together same for the mr & me (officially 17 years of wedded bliss for us on valentines day)

so what did u have for dinner?we were supposed to go to casino in town this weekend & have dinner with our winnings fat chance.  Too bad the upcoming snowstorm to-be-number-3 will be ruining that plan.


----------



## minniejack

Happy anniversary

Well no NYC.    Hopefully, we'll go when it's warmer and I don't know about the non-refundable wicked tickets.  We supposedly paid $5 more per ticket ($13,000 just for the one show)  paid to bus company because it was such a hot show for Valentines Day.  I'm thinking if it was so hot, then they should be able to get rid of some of those tickets....  Right?


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> welcome to the jungle...fridge calls to me all dayAre you on the DP @ WDW, i always come back with an extra 5 - 7 pds despite walking 10 miles some days.
> 
> funny, my youngest got on the scale this am & said he put 5 pounds on in the last 3 days lol



Ha ha. funny you should mention the DP at WDW.. this past Christmas trip my wife got us the "Deluxe Dining Plan" and made me promise to "eat like a normal person".  I did..and despite working out in the resorts every morning.. I managed to put on over 10 lbs in one week   Thanks DDDP!!!!

I have told her that even though we will have club level access this trip I will NOT be "eating like a normal person", I will be eating as best I can while we are there, and working out whenever I can... I am determined to come back the same (or dare I say lower) weight!!!

We shall see.. I will let you guys know how it worked out upon my return...


----------



## Coach81

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.Just got back from having A early 20'th annivesary dinner and I'm stuffed!!
> 
> On A sad note Captain Phil Harris of the Cornelia Marie,Deadliest Catch,passed last night.He was my fav capt on the show.RIP Phil..
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the fans out there:*http://www.fvnorthwestern.com/



Happy anniversary... so sorry to hear about Phil.. I wonder if they were taping during his passing???


----------



## Coach81

Well ladies and gentlemen.. we are t-minus 2 days until we leave for our wonderful trip back to Universal Florida!!!  The entire family is bursting with excitement.. I'm can't wait to conquer HR3, and enjoy all that Universal has to offer!!!

Have a great day, and try not to freeze.


----------



## keishashadow

and then there were two.  I'm considering DDP for Oct, we do like the 2TS places, will have to see how many coins left in the piggybank


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

Coach81 said:


> Wow.. can't imagine what it is like to be "stuck" inside the house.. I would have to staple my mouth shut or put a chain around the fridge and cupboard!!!



 *Me to!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, homies, you can stop blowing the snow this way now!!


----------



## marciemi

RAPstar said:


> Ok, homies, you can stop blowing the snow this way now!!



Really?  That's Dallas???  I heard from another friend that they had snow in Texas, but I was thinking a couple flurries.  You know, not actual SNOW snow!  

Oh, and wanted to say welcome back Rob/Andy!  I had been wondering what happened to you lately so glad to see you around again!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Ok, homies, you can stop blowing the snow this way now!!



So glad we could share our winter with you


----------



## Coach81

Hopefully I can provide some nice UF pics upon my return after our Mardi Gras trip!!!

It is very cold here in Louisiana.. they are even talking SNOW in the upper parts of Louisiana.. WOW..

Very, very happy to be headed to Universal in just two more days!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

The Phila News this morning said we have more snow that Anchorage Alaska   A new record of 71.5" this winter...with the top 3 snowfalls occurring THIS winter... So ya see Andy...we have PLENTY to share!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I can't show my dh these pictures. He's starting to be bitterly disappointed that we don't have any snow. 

Maria


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> The Phila News this morning said we have more snow that Anchorage Alaska   A new record of 71.5" this winter...with the top 3 snowfalls occurring THIS winter... So ya see Andy...we have PLENTY to share!



  You also have a heck of a lot more snow than we do up here in central Alberta


----------



## tink1957

We even have snow in Georgia today, what's up with that?  There's a couple inches on the ground now and it's still snowing.  Oh well, it's pretty to look at but I don't want to drive in it.  I can't wait for May to get here.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good fridged evening all.I have friends in Dothan AL and they said all roads are closed do too snow.This is one crazy winter!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

Stopping by before bed (just got home from work).....  I heard on the news at work today that EVERY state in the US has snow on the ground EXCEPT Hawaii.

Kewl....


----------



## Tinker-tude

I say we move Hawaii closer to the continent and share the wealth. 

We had snow in Mississippi, too.

Hey, Mr. Duck, Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!

Have an amazing trip, Coach! Be safe!


----------



## Coach81

Well guys.. we'll be leaving for Universal Orlando in less than an hour now... Wish us luck!!!  Thanks for the chats..

I'll be sure to update you all when we get back next weekend..

Look out Universal.. HERE WE COME!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Coach81 said:


> Well guys.. we'll be leaving for Universal Orlando in less than an hour now... Wish us luck!!!  Thanks for the chats..
> 
> I'll be sure to update you all when we get back next weekend..
> 
> Look out Universal.. HERE WE COME!!!!!



Hope you all have a wonderful time........hope your little guy makes it on to the Hulk 

Looking forward to hearing about it when you get back.

Have a safe trip


----------



## lildamo

Hi!

I wanted to introduce myself as I've been lurking for a bit to start planning our September 2010 Disney/Universal vacation.  

This is my first trip planning on my own after years of just tagging along with the family (my mom is Damo and has taught me everything I know !), and I am definitely more knowledgeable about Universal, but have already learned so much about Disney planning since joining the DIS!

My DBF (25 yrs old) and I (23 yrs old) will be traveling from Toronto, Ontario to Orlando from September 10-19th, staying at Pop Century at Disney until the 14th and then heading over to Universal to stay at the Royal Pacific - and possibly spend 99% of our time in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!! 

We can't wait - Universal is looking to be the relaxing part of the vacation after all the planning going into the Disney part!


----------



## Coach81

schumigirl said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful time........hope your little guy makes it on to the Hulk
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about it when you get back.
> 
> Have a safe trip



Thanks! And greetings from the road!!!  We just ate supper at Cracker Barrel (Wife's fav). Now we are nearly at Chipley - our half way point.  We are about two hours out and just enjoying the ride. I'll update tomorrow. Take care everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

Tinker-tude said:


> I say we move Hawaii closer to the continent and share the wealth.



I'm "in" on this idea 



lildamo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself



Welcome Lil D...we all know your Mom 



Coach81 said:


> And greetings from the road!!!



How can we wish you Bon Voyage if you're checking in from the road?   Have a FAB trip!


----------



## lildamo

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> Welcome Lil D...we all know your Mom



Yeah she seems to be quite the celeb around here!


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Really?  That's Dallas???  I heard from another friend that they had snow in Texas, but I was thinking a couple flurries.  You know, not actual SNOW snow!
> 
> Oh, and wanted to say welcome back Rob/Andy!  I had been wondering what happened to you lately so glad to see you around again!



Hi, Marcie!  

It only snowed on Thursday, but its still on the ground in some places.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

lildamo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself as I've been lurking for a bit to start planning our September 2010 Disney/Universal vacation.
> 
> This is my first trip planning on my own after years of just tagging along with the family (my mom is Damo and has taught me everything I know !), and I am definitely more knowledgeable about Universal, but have already learned so much about Disney planning since joining the DIS!
> 
> My DBF (25 yrs old) and I (23 yrs old) will be traveling from Toronto, Ontario to Orlando from September 10-19th, staying at Pop Century at Disney until the 14th and then heading over to Universal to stay at the Royal Pacific - and possibly spend 99% of our time in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!!
> 
> We can't wait - Universal is looking to be the relaxing part of the vacation after all the planning going into the Disney part!



I welcomed you on "the other side" but I'll welcome you here too  

We're a fun group here ... don't be shy!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Sure quiet here,i'm the 1'st to post here in A day!!
Everyone must be busy or there keyboards are frozen..lol*


----------



## Akdar

Hi Everyone
  Been awhile, been very, very busy, just wanted to say "Hi" .  Hope everyone is well!  Trying to get caught up a bit.  
Hoping Harry Potter will be open when we get there on May 22nd!

Mike


----------



## minniejack

yay--thanks to all of those (including the MIA Mac) who gave me great info about the Apple.  2nd day and loving my new IMac.  

Speaking of Mac, Hope her DH is doing okay.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.

Hope everyone had a fabulous Valentine's Day! We had a great one here. Lindt Truffles, roses, stuffed animals, cards, and little things that gave us all warm fuzzies. My wonderful DH  even found a steeplechase painting at an antique store for me. I love horses, and I love those old paintings. It reminds me of a similar painting my dad had when I was little. I got DH the entire Farscape DVD collection.

I think I'm going to eat some truffles and call it a night.

(((((((HUGS))))))) to all the Homies! Happy post-Valentine's Day!


Any super plans out there for President's Day?


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Thanks! And greetings from the road!!! We just ate supper at *Cracker Barrel* (Wife's fav). Now we are nearly at Chipley - our half way point. We are about two hours out and just enjoying the ride. I'll update tomorrow. Take care everyone!


 
drool, country ham & uncle somebody's cheesey taters



lildamo said:


> Yeah she seems to be quite the *celeb* around here!


 she knows all...sees allit's how mother's are hard-wired.  Welcome, enjoy ur 1st trip out of the nest.

we have 8 inches of sNOw coming our way today, kid has been off school since 2/5.  Have i mentioned i can see said closed skool (not to be confused with russia) from my house?  It's going to be interesting to see how we get all our mandatory days in this year...state won't wipe the days clean automatically despite state of emergency orders.  Each school has to apply for a waiver.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> we have 8 inches of sNOw coming our way today, kid has been off school since 2/5.  Have i mentioned i can see said closed skool (not to be confused with russia) from my house?  It's going to be interesting to see how we get all our mandatory days in this year...state won't wipe the days clean automatically despite state of emergency orders.  Each school has to apply for a waiver.



i feel your pain.  You know we couldn't make up any of those days today cause its a holiday.  arrgh!!
DD16 woke up with cramps today and DD14 severe sore throat. And both telling me about the 8 inches coming.  

I'm taking them to a closed school if I have to.  I've already blocked MTV yesterday. So now they're watching cake boss.  Don't get me wrong, love the show, but it's not Trig or Algebra.


----------



## RAPstar

Can I get some help from my homies?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35448391#post35448391

Thanks in advance!


Oh, and HI!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning  

That 4-8" snow we were expecting was a big, fat DUD 


oh, and dun Andy


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone.  Yeah, we were supposed to get 1" - 2" more snow here in GA but thankfully, it never arrived, just the rain. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## macraven

i is here..........


having some tough times but i can dis now so all is going fine with the world.



i will go back and ketchup on what i have missed.


i bet we have some new homies in our group........


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi homies.  Been crazy at work and with Mom lately. Missed y'all.  Hoping everyone is staying safe and warm.  I am gonna try to catch up.  Wish me luck.



so good to see you back here.....
still planning for the October dates for the darkside?

how is mom doing now?




Bluer101 said:


> Hey guys and gals! I have not been on in a long time since I hurt my back in December. I just stopped by to check the boards and book our room for the summer at RPR before the rates go up. I hope we have the money when the summer rolls around due to me being out of work and workers comp don't pay a lot. If we don't I will cancel and get out money back, but will think on a positive note to go.
> 
> To make a long story short *I ended up messing up my discs in my lower back in the middle of Dec. *Between not walking for a few weeks and now my days are full of physical therapy and exercises there is not much happening.   The good news is that I will avoid surgery for now. The bad news is I still have 1 month more before revaluation. Just hope I'm released to work next month. Well everyone take care and I will check in more often since I can sit at the computer now more.



Bluer, sending mummy dust that your back gets better without the surgery.
i know peeps that have discs problems and it is painful and restricts your lifestyle.


think positive for the trip and stay at rph.
hopefully, some great room deals will come out for you and all of us.




bubba's mom said:


> That all came at once.  Started Friday nite and ended Sat afternoon.
> 
> In for more Tues nite/Wednesday.
> 
> oh joy.





when i lived in southern illinois, i always wanted to see large snowfalls.
moved to the big city and that desire for snow wore off within the first month up north.

advice for the novice snowbunnies.

don't eat yellow snow.



donaldduck352 said:


> Thats alot of snow!!
> 
> Well its SuperBowl time.I guess I'll take the Saints in this game..



i hope you bet the house on that game.
you would have come out a winner also.

was glad to see the saints be the winners!



RAPstar said:


> Howdy all! Just wanted to check in and say hi! Lots of snow everywhere. Heck, and I thought the tiny bit we gt Christmas Eve was bad!!



every state but hawaii had snow at the same time last week.
welcome to winter andy........

but, think twice of ever moving up north.......



Coach81 said:


> It happened.. it happened!!!  We are WORLD CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!  WHO DAT.. WHO DAT.. WHO DAT!!!!
> 
> And we will be on our way to Universal Florida in just 5 more days!!!!
> 
> Life is good!!!!!!!



DAT is GOOD......



pixeegrl said:


> I'm afraid with all this snow we're getting lately that the kids may not even get a Spring Break. We've used all our snow days for the year already!



oh no!!  



bubba's mom said:


> ]Hey all...
> 
> Janet...good son.  Must make up for the phone bill   I'll take your 8"...I'm in store for another 12"-18"....Tracie's getting 18"-24"
> 
> We're calling it *"snowgate"* out here....
> 
> Afraid I'm going to have to help Bubba shovel out a potty area for the dog.  He barely cleared a couple inches under his belly with a foot...add another foot/foot & 1/2...
> 
> After work tomorrow, comin home and hunkerin' down.
> 
> DH already planning on staying home Wed from work.  Told Bubba not to expect to go to school Wed either.
> 
> And to think 5 months from now, we'll be on vacation....



snowgate......

just think.
5 months from now our temps here will be in the 70's and a break from snow...



bubba's mom said:


> Luckily, our 2 snows have been on Saturday... We haven't used a day YET...  Talk to me Wed when Bubba is home.   That day is built into our calendar...so, no tacking it on the end of the year...yet...
> 
> 
> Almost.  It's Philly's 2nd snowiest winter...but, they only need 9.3" to break the 1996-97 record.  With the 18-24" forecasted for this week, I think that record will be broken and we will officially have the snowiest winter.
> 
> Problem is, so much coming at one time, dunno where to put it all



i bet you are tired of shoveling all that white stuff by now.
just think of all the muscles you have developed by using that shovel.



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Welcome back, Bluer.
> 
> 
> Poor DS4 had to get a set of shots today. After trying for two years to get his shot records transferred from our last pediatrician in another state, that clinic told our current pediatrician that they had lost his records. WHAT? So a few months ago he had to start them all over again. It's bad enough that he's old enough to remember the experience really well, but today the nurse gave him both shots very close together, and only about three inches above his knee. Anything below the halfway line is really painful, and gets increasingly more painful the further down you go. He screamed bloody murder when he was getting them, and I felt so awful for him. He's in a great deal of pain and has been wimpering and crying all day. I'm calling the office tomorrow to suggest that this nurse get an injection of saline that close to her knee cap for some empathy training. My DH would be willing to help out with that training.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, we have no snow here. I feel sorry for all of you who are being buried alive. I hope you have plenty of food tucked away. If not, come on over for pancakes.
> 
> Taminator



i put a pox on that stupid nurse for hurting our little one.......




donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.Just got back from having A early 20'th annivesary dinner and I'm stuffed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Happy Belated Anniversary.....

it is wonderful to have 20 years with the same person.
hoping you have many many more.



minniejack said:



			Well no NYC.    Hopefully, we'll go when it's warmer and I don't know about the non-refundable wicked tickets.  We supposedly paid $5 more per ticket ($13,000 just for the one show)  paid to bus company because it was such a hot show for Valentines Day.  I'm thinking if it was so hot, then they should be able to get rid of some of those tickets....  Right?
		
Click to expand...


did you get any refund yet?
i know that hurts being out that type of money.




RAPstar said:



			Ok, homies, you can stop blowing the snow this way now!!





Click to expand...


homies always share with other homies.




marciemi said:



			Really?  That's Dallas???  I heard from another friend that they had snow in Texas, but I was thinking a couple flurries.  You know, not actual SNOW snow!  

Oh, and wanted to say welcome back Rob/Andy!  I had been wondering what happened to you lately so glad to see you around again!
		
Click to expand...


marcie, glad you are here.
did you see my bd greeting to you on the 31st with your twin?



Worfiedoodles said:



			I can't show my dh these pictures. He's starting to be bitterly disappointed that we don't have any snow. 

Maria 

Click to expand...


just wait, his turn will come sooner than later.........
buy him a nice shovel just in case...



tink1957 said:



			We even have snow in Georgia today, what's up with that?  There's a couple inches on the ground now and it's still snowing.  Oh well, it's pretty to look at but I don't want to drive in it.  I can't wait for May to get here.
		
Click to expand...


snow
georgia



what is wrong with this picture.



there should never be snow down south.



bubba's mom said:



Stopping by before bed (just got home from work).....  I heard on the news at work today that EVERY state in the US has snow on the ground EXCEPT Hawaii.

Kewl.... 

Click to expand...


you stole my thunder.......



Coach81 said:



			Well guys.. we'll be leaving for Universal Orlando in less than an hour now... Wish us luck!!!  Thanks for the chats..

I'll be sure to update you all when we get back next weekend..

Look out Universal.. HERE WE COME!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


ok, i know i have been mia, but you forgot to come back to tell us the next event on your adventure.....

i do hope the temps get better for youse while you are at the darkside.



lildamo said:



			Hi!

I wanted to introduce myself as I've been lurking for a bit to start planning our September 2010 Disney/Universal vacation.  

This is my first trip planning on my own after years of just tagging along with the family (my mom is Damo and has taught me everything I know !), and I am definitely more knowledgeable about Universal, but have already learned so much about Disney planning since joining the DIS!

My DBF (25 yrs old) and I (23 yrs old) will be traveling from Toronto, Ontario to Orlando from September 10-19th, staying at Pop Century at Disney until the 14th and then heading over to Universal to stay at the Royal Pacific - and possibly spend 99% of our time in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!! 

We can't wait - Universal is looking to be the relaxing part of the vacation after all the planning going into the Disney part!
		
Click to expand...




to the newest homie.....


little damo the second........

i am tickled that you are here.
hope we can help you in any way you need.

btw, is that little doggie the same one in 'mom's avator?

it is a cutie!




Coach81 said:



			Thanks! And greetings from the road!!!  We just ate supper at Cracker Barrel (Wife's fav). Now we are nearly at Chipley - our half way point.  We are about two hours out and just enjoying the ride. I'll update tomorrow. Take care everyone!
		
Click to expand...


tomorrow has already passed.

do i have to call the State Po Po to find you to make sure you arrived safely?



Akdar said:



			Hi Everyone
  Been awhile, been very, very busy, just wanted to say "Hi" .  Hope everyone is well!  Trying to get caught up a bit.  
Hoping Harry Potter will be open when we get there on May 22nd!

Mike
		
Click to expand...


i did not know you were a Parry Hotter fan.

hope you let us know how your may trip goes when you return.




minniejack said:



			yay--thanks to all of those (including the MIA Mac) who gave me great info about the Apple.  2nd day and loving my new IMac.  

Speaking of Mac, Hope her DH is doing okay.

Click to expand...


thank you miss minnie.
i know you will love your IMAC

i always make popcorn when i watch a dvd on mine.



minniejack said:



			i feel your pain.  You know we couldn't make up any of those days today cause its a holiday.  arrgh!!
DD16 woke up with cramps today and DD14 severe sore throat. And both telling me about the 8 inches coming.  

I'm taking them to a closed school if I have to.  I've already blocked MTV yesterday. So now they're watching cake boss.  Don't get me wrong, love the show, but it's not Trig or Algebra.

Click to expand...



just have them watch the weather channel.
they will grow to love it...*


----------



## minniejack

No school--we got everyone else's snow.

After 10 days off in a row,not including weekends, I'm going to scream.  And they better have their homework done or they're dead meat.

As for the NYC trip, total cost for the 92 people going was $50,000 Kaching.  And we don't know at this point about any of it.

Ohhh, I feel so NCIS when I'm clicking on my little keyboard for the IMAC.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Welcome back, Mac!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Morning
> 
> That 4-8" snow we were expecting was a big, fat DUD
> 
> 
> oh, and dun Andy


 
note to self...check out thread, keep big yap shut (naaaaw)

i sent the snow onto ur house...it's still snowing herewe got full 8 inches & then some...the nice stuff with the ice buildup underneath it on windshield waw

welcome home macyou were much missed.

mj - ur daughter sounds really sick eek, how did the phone interview go?

i finally was able to book a reward flight on AirTran for Oct tripit's been a dry spell.  So now i have travel booked to FLL in June (no way  home) and a flight to MCO in Oct (again, no return booked)...subliminal need to stay somewhere warm ya think?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Welcome back Mac ... we missed ya!

Rob/Andy - put in my 2 cents


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> No school--we got everyone else's snow.
> 
> After 10 days off in a row,not including weekends, I'm going to scream.  And they better have their homework done or they're dead meat.
> 
> As for the NYC trip, total cost for the 92 people going was $50,000 Kaching.  And we don't know at this point about any of it.
> 
> Ohhh, I feel so NCIS when I'm clicking on my little keyboard for the IMAC.




IMAC's and mac's rule........



Mad Hattered said:


> Welcome back, Mac!



thanks, it is good to be back home.
when i was down your neck of the woods last week, schools were closed on that monday and tuesday...............

5 " of snow and skool shut down.......

skool never closed when i was a kid when i lived down there.



keishashadow said:


> note to self...check out thread, keep big yap shut (naaaaw)
> 
> i sent the snow onto ur house...it's still snowing herewe got full 8 inches & then some...the nice stuff with the ice buildup underneath it on windshield waw
> 
> welcome home macyou were much missed.
> 
> mj - ur daughter sounds really sick eek, how did the phone interview go?
> 
> i finally was able to book a reward flight on AirTran for Oct tripit's been a dry spell.  So now i have travel booked to FLL in June (no way  home) and a flight to MCO in Oct (again, no return booked)...subliminal need to stay somewhere warm ya think?



Tanks keisha homie.
i am starting to think keisha is never home but lives out of a suitcase.

i swear, she is always planning a trip or on a trip....


i'm as green as a frog right now.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Welcome back Mac ... we missed ya!
> 
> Rob/Andy - put in my 2 cents



a shout out to bonbon and a thank you.
i think we shall call him Andy..........
unless we call him robbie....
i like the eeee type of endings.
it just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

So what do I have running through my head? "Mac is Back" to the tune of AC/DC's "Back in Black". 

As I look at the snow which has been falling all day, it's nice to know Mac is going to heard us through Fat Tuesday...we clearly need a guide!

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

Worfiedoodles said:


> So what do I have running through my head? "Mac is Back" to the tune of AC/DC's "Back in Black".



*I got this song stuck in my head~~Guess who's back,back again,mac is back,mac is back nah nah na na na~~Eminem 

Great to see ya home mac,missed ya!!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

You guys are weird.   I have that damn MACdonalds "give me back that fillet of fish...give me that fish" song in my head.  But, I did just see it on TV....just sayin'.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> n
> welcome home macyou were much missed.
> 
> mj - ur daughter sounds really sick eek, how did the phone interview go?
> 
> ha! I think she's trying to get out of work on these many snow days.
> And 'cause the rest of the state got snow, too, the auditions will be rescheduled and she will get her face to face that she wants.



And yippee! Another snow day tomorrow...I'm going mad...


----------



## ky07

*Quick stop by to say hi homies cause school has been out here also due to snow and tomorrow makes day 3 and plus DW trip to doctor and back to ER only to find out she has a stomach virus but oh well she is worth it but youngest ds is driving me nuts *


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> marcie, glad you are here.
> did you see my bd greeting to you on the 31st with your twin?
> 
> there should never be snow down south.
> 
> "just have them watch the weather channel.
> they will grow to love it...



Mac - I'm ALWAYS here - just don't comment all that often!  And thanks for the bday wishes, although I haven't seen Penny around here much at all lately!  

Here's one of my brother's pics from Columbia, SC with their 7 inches of snow on the Palmetto Tree - something wrong with that!






Your weather channel suggestion reminded me of when my youngest son started school.  He was worried that I would have "fun" all day without him and warned me not to do many things (go get ice cream without me, play with my Legos).  When I asked him what I COULD do while he was gone, he thought a minute and replied, "You can sit and watch the weather channel!!"


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all! 

Welcome back, mac! I missed ya!! 

Thanks for everyone's advice with helping me with the resort. I'm getting some "secret squirel" help from miss laurabearz on another, different option, so keep your eyes open for an update on that if it works out. Just trying to make the most of my money, since I'm finally going to follow my advice and wait a few years for another trip to save money (probably after 2013 when I pay off my car and the Fantasyland expansion is done).


----------



## Tinker-tude

MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome back, beautiful. You were missed berry much. 
Sorry you're having a hard time. Sending hugs and prayers your way. 



Speaking of songs running through the head, I found the soundtrack for Dr. Horrible's Sing-A-Long Blog on the iTunes store. HAD to get it! DH and I have been listening to it a lot this week, humming it, singing it to each other, laughing. Thanks, Andy! I will always love you for introducing it to us here on the DIS board.



DS8 (almost 9) broke a window last night. He grabbed a toy from DS4 and threw it across the room. Really, really hard. DH and I were watching t.v. downstairs when I heard glass shattering upstairs. He won't be able to afford any new Legos for awhile.... 


I've been recording a few pieces of the Olympics here and there. I finally watched the opening ceremony. Bonney, I love your national anthem. I almost know it, but I always forget a line. Not always the same line, either. 


Stay warm, everyone!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> You guys are weird.   I have that damn MACdonalds "give me back that fillet of fish...give me that fish" song in my head.  But, I did just see it on TV....just sayin'.



I've seen that darn commercial on tv about 3 times in the last 2 hours ... now I've got it stuck in my head!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> Speaking of songs running through the head, I found the soundtrack for Dr. Horrible's Sing-A-Long Blog on the iTunes store. HAD to get it! DH and I have been listening to it a lot this week, humming it, singing it to each other, laughing. Thanks, Andy! I will always love you for introducing it to us here on the DIS board.


  I know, I absolutely love that ... I downloaded the 3 videos from itunes and have it on my ipod!!!


Tinker-tude said:


> I've been recording a few pieces of the Olympics here and there. I finally watched the opening ceremony. Bonney, I love your national anthem. I almost know it, but I always forget a line. Not always the same line, either.   Stay warm, everyone!


that's OK, I can sing along to yours if someone else is singing, but if I had to sing it myself, I probably couldn't ... and why I have a tendency to say "play ball" at the end of it, I'll never know


----------



## RAPstar

Mwahahahahaha! You shall all be come my Dr. Horrible minions!!! Or at least my minimum-wage paid day laborers.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Mwahahahahaha! You shall all be come my Dr. Horrible minions!!! Or at least my minimum-wage paid day laborers.


 
now im thinking austin powers; along w/slim shady, secret squirrel, fillet of something (im quite sure it's not fish-i'd rather have can of tuna) & an army of window breaking lego dudes...need coffee

mac ha, u got me beat!  u stay so long on ur trip to the motherland, u could probably apply for FLA residency

i found cheap connecting flight home from FLL thru SW, i'll hang onto it unless a better deal comes along, then i'll flip it over to Oct...such a game to ferret out the deals lol

marci i must be a bad person, yet im taking solace from the palmetto tree decorated in snow.How's the grad cruise coming along?


----------



## bubba's mom

I'm with Janet....no sympathy for that tree...but does look pretty.  Interesting to see a GREEN tree w/ snow on it!

Lawrence... only 3 days..not too bad.  We know the feeling...welcome to the club 

Tam...Hard to imagine Legos broke a window!   Thought only our dog's butt could do that...and yes...$200 later it's fixed. 

Janet...you crack me up with your airfares   Don't forget Mar 23 (i think) is next SW release  (nanner 4 u)  You amaze me wheelin and dealin air around...i just pick something and stick w/ it 

Bon...are you in Vancouver...or close?  Do you not have any snow?  What is going on w/ the Olympics and their lack of snow?    Really seems the weather is messin them up 

 4 Mac...of course.

So..what other trouble is everyone else gettin into?


----------



## tink1957

Tinker-tude said:


> DS8 (almost 9) broke a window last night. He grabbed a toy from DS4 and threw it across the room. Really, really hard. DH and I were watching t.v. downstairs when I heard glass shattering upstairs. He won't be able to afford any new Legos for awhile....





bubba's mom said:


> Tam...Hard to imagine Legos broke a window!   Thought only our dog's butt could do that...and yes...$200 later it's fixed.



Good morning all, let me tell you about my own window breaking experience....I was washing my hair one fine morning when all of the sudden, the water went away....just as I was about to rinse the shampoo out so I rinse my hair in the tub, wrap myself in a towel & proceed to the phone to call the water dept & ask what the heck was going on, she says "we're working on the lines in your area,"the phone is right beside a window overlooking our deck, where my dog Chewy(short for Chewbacca so you get an idea on how huge he is) decides he is so glad to see me that he jumps on the window like he's done hundreds of times before....I guess that was one time too many & the window shattered, I scream & the lady on the phone thinks I've been attacked or something, I explain what happened & all is well except my window.  When I told my friend Rhonda about it she said "well at least you know that at your age you can still get someone excited to see you half naked"


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Mwahahahahaha! You shall all be come my Dr. Horrible minions!!! Or at least my minimum-wage paid day laborers.










bubba's mom said:


> Bon...are you in Vancouver...or close?  Do you not have any snow?  What is going on w/ the Olympics and their lack of snow?    Really seems the weather is messin them up


We're just outside of Edmonton which is about a good 12 hour drive north east of Vancouver (over the mountains).  Vancouver is much like Seattle weather wise, so they rarely see snow in the winter (mostly rain).  Whistler (where the skiing is) is in the mountains, so yes they do get snow, but it's been unseasonably warm there this winter.  This map will show you where we are in comparison to Vancouver.


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> So what do I have running through my head? "Mac is Back" to the tune of AC/DC's "Back in Black".
> 
> 
> 
> ac/dc is kewl.......
> 
> 
> 
> As I look at the snow which has been falling all day, it's nice to know Mac is going to heard us through Fat Tuesday...we clearly need a guide!
> 
> Maria



i didn't come back yesterday as i was celebrating Fat Tuesday the entire day.
and i wore all my mardi gras beads while i grazed in my fridge....



donaldduck352 said:


> *I got this song stuck in my head~~Guess who's back,back again,mac is back,mac is back nah nah na na na~~Eminem
> 
> Great to see ya home mac,missed ya!!!*



tanks homie.
eminem is kewl too......



Mad Hattered said:


> You guys are weird.   I have that damn MACdonalds "give me back that fillet of fish...give me that fish" song in my head.  But, I did just see it on TV....just sayin'.




ever since i read your post, i have been humming the fillet of fish song.
thanks a lot buster brown..................:laughing:



ky07 said:


> *Quick stop by to say hi homies cause school has been out here also due to snow and tomorrow makes day 3 and plus DW trip to doctor and back to ER only to find out she has a stomach virus but oh well she is worth it but youngest ds is driving me nuts *



prayers and good thoughts and mummy dust for your wife that she gets better real soon!



marciemi said:


> Mac - I'm ALWAYS here - just don't comment all that often!  And thanks for the bday wishes, although I haven't seen Penny around here much at all lately!
> 
> Here's one of my brother's pics from Columbia, SC with their 7 inches of snow on the Palmetto Tree - something wrong with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your weather channel suggestion reminded me of when my youngest son started school.  He was worried that I would have "fun" all day without him and warned me not to do many things (go get ice cream without me, play with my Legos).  When I asked him what I COULD do while he was gone, he thought a minute and replied, "You can sit and watch the weather channel!!"




i thought everyone watched the weather channel like i did.......


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> And yippee! Another snow day tomorrow...I'm going mad...



do what i do.

run away from home.





RAPstar said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Welcome back, mac! I missed ya!!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's advice with helping me with the resort. I'm getting some "secret squirel" help from miss laurabearz on another, different option, so keep your eyes open for an update on that if it works out. Just trying to make the most of my money, since I'm finally going to follow my advice and wait a few years for another trip to save money (probably after 2013 when I pay off my car and the Fantasyland expansion is done).




wait a minute.
you are taking advice from the lady that loves frogs?

jk, laura will give you great advice.
tell her to give me some too ......

laura lives not very far from me.
but, the only time i ever see her is in orlando.




Tinker-tude said:


> MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome back, beautiful. You were missed berry much.
> Sorry you're having a hard time. Sending hugs and prayers your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of songs running through the head, I found the soundtrack for Dr. Horrible's Sing-A-Long Blog on the iTunes store. HAD to get it! DH and I have been listening to it a lot this week, humming it, singing it to each other, laughing. Thanks, Andy! I will always love you for introducing it to us here on the DIS board.
> 
> 
> 
> DS8 (almost 9) broke a window last night. He grabbed a toy from DS4 and threw it across the room. Really, really hard. DH and I were watching t.v. downstairs when I heard glass shattering upstairs. He won't be able to afford any new Legos for awhile....
> 
> 
> I've been recording a few pieces of the Olympics here and there. I finally watched the opening ceremony. Bonney, I love your national anthem. I almost know it, but I always forget a line. Not always the same line, either.
> 
> 
> Stay warm, everyone!


tanks for the prayers.
i need every single one of them.

if you have duct tape, you can tape the window up if the pieces are large enough.
the beauty to that is you don't have to use windex to clean that window anymore.


but if that is not an option, duct tape the kid to a chair when you watch tv and don't want to worry about what he is up to....




keishashadow said:


> now im thinking austin powers; along w/slim shady, secret squirrel, fillet of something (im quite sure it's not fish-i'd rather have can of tuna) & an army of window breaking lego dudes...need coffee
> 
> mac ha, u got me beat!  u stay so long on ur trip to the motherland, u could probably apply for FLA residency
> 
> i found cheap connecting flight home from FLL thru SW, i'll hang onto it unless a better deal comes along, then i'll flip it over to Oct...such a game to ferret out the deals lol
> 
> marci i must be a bad person, yet im taking solace from the palmetto tree decorated in snow.How's the grad cruise coming along?




i believe keisha is a travel agent in disguise.
i bet she has all the airlines #'s on speed dial.



bubba's mom said:


> I'm with Janet....no sympathy for that tree...but does look pretty.  Interesting to see a GREEN tree w/ snow on it!
> 
> Lawrence... only 3 days..not too bad.  We know the feeling...welcome to the club
> 
> Tam...Hard to imagine Legos broke a window!   Thought only our dog's butt could do that...and yes...$200 later it's fixed.
> 
> Janet...you crack me up with your airfares   Don't forget Mar 23 (i think) is next SW release  (nanner 4 u)  You amaze me wheelin and dealin air around...i just pick something and stick w/ it
> 
> Bon...are you in Vancouver...or close?  Do you not have any snow?  What is going on w/ the Olympics and their lack of snow?    Really seems the weather is messin them up
> 
> 4 Mac...of course.
> 
> So..what other trouble is everyone else gettin into?





homies, spill the beans.....
this could be fun!


Brab always has the best ideas.........




tink1957 said:


> Good morning all, let me tell you about my own window breaking experience....I was washing my hair one fine morning when all of the sudden, the water went away....just as I was about to rinse the shampoo out so I rinse my hair in the tub, wrap myself in a towel & proceed to the phone to call the water dept & ask what the heck was going on, she says "we're working on the lines in your area,"the phone is right beside a window overlooking our deck, where my dog Chewy(short for Chewbacca so you get an idea on how huge he is) decides he is so glad to see me that he jumps on the window like he's done hundreds of times before....I guess that was one time too many & the window shattered, I scream & the lady on the phone thinks I've been attacked or something, I explain what happened & all is well except my window.  *When I told my friend Rhonda about it she said "well at least you know that at your age you can still get someone excited to see you half naked"*




only a true friend would say that.........



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're just outside of Edmonton which is about a good 12 hour drive north east of Vancouver (over the mountains).  Vancouver is much like Seattle weather wise, so they rarely see snow in the winter (mostly rain).  Whistler (where the skiing is) is in the mountains, so yes they do get snow, but it's been unseasonably warm there this winter.  This map will show you where we are in comparison to Vancouver.





that's a kewl map!

now we know the way to your place for the next party.........


you don't have any alarm systems in your house, do you?


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies!!

It is awfully cold here with a dusting of snow......I must keep sharing I don't want to be the only cranky one 

What are peoples thoughts about the Motherland at Christmas?  I am trying to get my DH to think about a trip with the kiddies!?!!? 

Off to do more  see ya on the flip side


----------



## Mad Hattered

Damn, Bonnie!! You are way the hell up there.  For some reason I figured you lived in the Toronto area. What's being off by a couple Canadian provinces amongst friends though.


----------



## minniejack

School maybe tomorrow with a 2 hr. delay..  

Waah... rumor has it that since West Va. is now allowed to finally change their start/stop dates for the school yr. that this yrs start date might fall right when we are supposed to be at Disney.  I hope that my pin code for 40% off is still good for earlier dates.  

And I just got my itinerary and all my Table service confirmations...


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Hey there Homies!!
> 
> It is awfully cold here with a dusting of snow......I must keep sharing I don't want to be the only cranky one
> 
> What are peoples thoughts about the Motherland at Christmas?  I am trying to get my DH to think about a trip with the kiddies!?!!?
> 
> Off to do more  see ya on the flip side




i will only think about a christmas vacay if i am invited to go with......



Mad Hattered said:


> Damn, Bonnie!! You are way the hell up there.  For some reason I figured you lived in the Toronto area. What's being off by a couple Canadian provinces amongst friends though.




you are such a hoot!!

you kill me.


----------



## RAPstar

So.....I made up my mind. I'm gonna splurge and do AKL with the regular dining. Its the number one resort I've always wanted to stay at (next to the Contemporary, but when I called they only have club level available), so I figure, why not since I don't know if I'd be able to afford it in the future. Yes, its going to cost a pretty penny, but why not spend it while I can. Just ross your fingers for me that everything works out well for me!! If not, it'll be the POP, or if worse comes to worse, off site, but I'm pretty sure I'd still be able to do POP if something goes haywire. 

Anywho, just finished season one of The United States of Tara. It was really good! I love Toni Collette!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I know, I absolutely love that ... I downloaded the 3 videos from itunes and have it on my ipod!!!




We just watched the DVD again tonight, and one of the special features. We want to watch it again with the commentary. Do the three downloaded videos include the special features, or is it the show in three parts? If you don't have the special features, you have GOT to get them!





> that's OK, I can sing along to yours if someone else is singing, but if I had to sing it myself, I probably couldn't ... and why I have a tendency to say "play ball" at the end of it, I'll never know




It's because the tune is carefully crafted to increase specific chemical activities in your brain. You're lucky. People with certain genetic traits have an increased tendency to get a temporary case of turrets syndrome when they hear it. 

I myself feel an unnatural urge to throw baseballs at those people's heads....




RAPstar said:


> Mwahahahahaha! You shall all be come my Dr. Horrible minions!!! Or at least my minimum-wage paid day laborers.




I don't need money, Master.
I just need access to a few big bank accounts.

And a pony. I've always wanted a pony.




keishashadow said:


> now im thinking austin powers; along w/slim shady, secret squirrel, fillet of something (im quite sure it's not fish-i'd rather have can of tuna) & an army of window breaking lego dudes...need coffee




   That paints an interesting picture, yes indeed....


Oh, Barb, he didn't throw legos at the window. It was a *big* plastic pegboard used to teach preschoolers colors and counting. He won't be buying legos for awhile (his current obsession) because he'll be using his money to pay for the window. He pays for the glass, we'll pay for the labor. It doesn't pay to pick on your little brother, steal his stuff and throw it....

Your dog's BUTT broke glass? For some reason I see a cartoon dog launching projectiles from you-know-where.




tink1957 said:


> Good morning all, let me tell you about my own window breaking experience....
> ...my dog Chewy(short for Chewbacca so you get an idea on how huge he is) decides he is so glad to see me that he jumps on the window like he's done hundreds of times before....I guess that was one time too many & the window shattered, I scream & the lady on the phone thinks I've been attacked or something, I explain what happened & all is well except my window.  When I told my friend Rhonda about it she said "well at least you know that at your age you can still get someone excited to see you half naked"




 I think I'll use that for a scene in my movie. Now I just need to get the money and know-how to make it.

We just had a similar experience a few months ago, but without the funny stuff. Big dog jumped at our big glass door one too many times and busted the pane. After several months of waiting, we're finally getting a security door and windows to protect the glass. The door is a really odd size (almost 200 years old) so the security door and side windows had to be custom made. Monday! We may be safe from a repeat on Monday!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> tanks for the prayers.
> i need every single one of them.
> 
> if you have duct tape, you can tape the window up if the pieces are large enough.
> the beauty to that is you don't have to use windex to clean that window anymore.
> 
> 
> but if that is not an option, duct tape the kid to a chair when you watch tv and don't want to worry about what he is up to....




My husband used to say, "If you start with the duct tape early enough, 
you can convince them they're crippled."

I said, "If you start earlier than that, they WILL be crippled." 




It's supposed to be warmer today. 


Here's an angel to watch over you.


----------



## Poohbug

I feel for everyone who is having a crazy winter. A couple of years ago we had a record breaking winter-over 100 inches of snow-thinking about it still scares me.  Ten days off school  Nothing like spending the summer in school-they may as well have year-round classes.

Nice to see you back Mac.

Sending window repair men(nice hunky ones) to all those who have broken windows.


----------



## minniejack

No school again today!!! This time ice! Aargh!!!  At least one teacher got smart and sent homework via email.


----------



## ky07

* Afternoon Homies *


----------



## macraven

i like how poohbug thinks.

send the muscle men in for the repairs...........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

My ds12 just asked me, "Do you think we should go back to Universal for Harry Potter?" -- eyes wide open, very innocently. He totally knows which parent to work! 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

Worfiedoodles said:


> My ds12 just asked me, "Do you think we should go back to Universal for Harry Potter?" -- eyes wide open, very innocently. He totally knows which parent to work!
> 
> Maria


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i like how poohbug thinks.
> 
> send the muscle men in for the repairs...........



I'll bring the fruity drinks with umbrellas in them. And lots of pens and coins to accidentally "drop" to have them pick up.


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> My ds12 just asked me, "Do you think we should go back to Universal for Harry Potter?" -- eyes wide open, very innocently. *He totally knows which parent to work!*
> 
> Maria



you are raising that boy right........



RAPstar said:


> I'll bring the fruity drinks with umbrellas in them. And lots of pens and coins to accidentally "drop" to have them pick up.



i can always count on you andy.......


----------



## macraven

finally friday !!!



just wondering which homies have the kids home today.......

isn't it great to be housebound due to the weather so youse all can bond....


----------



## Mad Hattered

And an off Friday for me to boot! 

Oh and I forgot to mention this.....we're going to Hawaii for two weeks in April/May.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> finally friday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering which homies have the kids home today.......
> 
> isn't it great to be housebound due to the weather so youse all can bond....



School!! at least 2 wks since they've been there--I lost track of how many days they've missed since 2010 began


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Just sitting around watching the snow melt and wait for the next round *


----------



## circelli

Sending along the beautiful sun that is shining here...

I am glad to hear that the kiddies got to go to school today !!!!  Mommies need a break too!!!

The weekend is here, I hope that everyone gets a chance to enjoy it with the ones they love  or the ones they can tolerate for a few hours....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

No school today, but it's a planned event -- no school this entire week as it is February Vacation. We have another one coming in April -- I wonder if we'll have snow for that one, too? 

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

We just back from seeing the movie Shutter Island.  We both really liked it.  Nice and creepy.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> And an off Friday for me to boot!
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention this.....we're going to Hawaii for two weeks in April/May.



you will have fun!!
my brother has lived in hawaii since the late 80's.
guess who i go visit every other year........



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Just sitting around watching the snow melt and wait for the next round *


our next round is coming this sunday night thru monday.
can anyone say shovel.....



circelli said:


> Sending along the beautiful sun that is shining here...
> 
> I am glad to hear that the kiddies got to go to school today !!!!  Mommies need a break too!!!
> 
> The weekend is here, I hope that everyone gets a chance to enjoy it with the ones they love  or the ones they can tolerate for a few hours....



i find i take my family in small doses makes me like them more.



Mad Hattered said:


> We just back from seeing the movie Shutter Island.  We both really liked it.  Nice and creepy.



i wanna see that movie!!


----------



## macraven

i have insomnia tonight.


who else is around for a hand of cards.........?



don't wake me up until noon tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

and, i still do so might as well play here............


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- 
Hope all homies are doing well here.
Been MIA as usual.

Needing good thoughts and prayers.
My daughter is going to need open heart surgery this year 
Not the news DH and I wanted, but she is due for surgery.
Since we got to pick what month, since the surgery is not ASAP, so she is going to have surgery in mid- August of this year, so 6 months from now. 
Any good thoughts and prayers appeciated! Thanks! 
I hope to open a Caring Bridge website for her,when I get around to it. I am not that familiar with caringbridge.com, but it would be good support for her and for the rest of the immediate family.

Other than that, all is well in my household. Keeping busy with the kids' homework, kids' stuff. etc. 


Rosemarie


----------



## circelli

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Hope all homies are doing well here.
> Been MIA as usual.
> 
> Needing good thoughts and prayers.
> My daughter is going to need open heart surgery this year
> Not the news DH and I wanted, but she is due for surgery.
> Since we got to pick what month, since the surgery is not ASAP, so she is going to have surgery in mid- August of this year, so 6 months from now.
> Any good thoughts and prayers appeciated! Thanks!
> I hope to open a Caring Bridge website for her,when I get around to it. I am not that familiar with caringbridge.com, but it would be good support for her and for the rest of the immediate family.
> 
> Other than that, all is well in my household. Keeping busy with the kids' homework, kids' stuff. etc.
> 
> 
> Rosemarie



Sending mummy dust and all other GOOD dust your way !!!


----------



## tink1957

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Hope all homies are doing well here.
> Been MIA as usual.
> 
> Needing good thoughts and prayers.
> My daughter is going to need open heart surgery this year
> Not the news DH and I wanted, but she is due for surgery.
> Since we got to pick what month, since the surgery is not ASAP, so she is going to have surgery in mid- August of this year, so 6 months from now.
> Any good thoughts and prayers appeciated! Thanks!
> I hope to open a Caring Bridge website for her,when I get around to it. I am not that familiar with caringbridge.com, but it would be good support for her and for the rest of the immediate family.
> 
> Other than that, all is well in my household. Keeping busy with the kids' homework, kids' stuff. etc.
> 
> 
> Rosemarie



I'm so sorry you have to go through this, I know it would be easier to be sick yourself than to have it happen to your child, your daughter & family will be in my prayers.  

Here's some  for a successful surgery & a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Saturday to all ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Saturday to all ...



Ditto!  We are having nice (compared to freezing and snow that won't go away) weather today.  It's 57 degrees and sunny!   I actually broke the big grill out and going to grill some BIG pork chops I've been marinating for a couple of days.  Should be some good stuff!


Sorry to hear about your daughter roseprincess.


----------



## macraven

sending prayers and mummy dust to rose's daughter.
surgery is never a fun thing for a preteen.

Mr MH.
i can smell your grill from here.
set another plate for me at dinner time........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wuz up homies?

Hey rose sending prayers youre way..

Mad Hattered what time is dinner?I'll bring A side dish!!

Mac you playing solitare again last night?*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse......

Member me ??

Love the new place but I see you have no pool boy  !!


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse......
> 
> Member me ??



*Not much.Where you been?
Youse know you are the only freind across the pond thats A Proud Readhead that posts here!!How ya been,long time no Dis??*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey Rosemarie, best wishes and prayers for DD.

Mad Hattered, can we come over for grilling lessons? We got a grill last summer and don't really know how to use it yet. Love grilled foodies!

Scotlass! Welcome home, Homie. You've been missed.

Andy, I'm jealous you're staying at AKL. I love geranimals.

Mac, I'd love to play cards tonight, but I'm still not done prepping my lesson.  This is going to be a loooooooong night....


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Rose your in my prayers *


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 ...haven't even felt like travel planning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rose, so sorry your daughter has to go thru this, hang in there.

we're supposed to get freezing rain tonight into manana...i am so done w/winter.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone, sending sunshine your way, it's been beautiful here for the past few days.  Today was in the 60s....
Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## donaldduck352

tink1957 said:


> Hi everyone, sending sunshine your way, it's been beautiful here for the past few days.  Today was in the 60s....
> Spring is just around the corner.



*It hit 70 today here!!Finaly open windows too air the house out.But since I did that I'm sneezing like crazy from the pollen.I can't win...*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *It hit 70 today here!!Finaly open windows too air the house out.But since I did that I'm sneezing like crazy from the pollen.I can't win...*



Hey youse.....

Did ye spot ma ticker ?

Need to jump in yer car in October Double D...


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Did ye spot ma ticker ?
> 
> Need to jump in yer car in October Double D...



*Will be there!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

Just pokin my nose in.... Had the boy's party today at Lazer Quest...what fun they had!  What a lotta money we spent! 

Just thot I'd mention it's been in the 40s the past couple days and we're doin the 'slow melt' thing   Starting to be able to see around the corners where snow is plowed tons high!   Luckily, warm air holding...getting wet snow/mix/rain tomorrow nite into Tues.  End of week another story tho 


Party took up most of the afternoon...hope to post some pix.  Workin on last day of TR too. (yay  ...might get it done before THIS year's vacay)

Workin on laundry, dishes and basically catch up from what didn't get done today....gotta run.

Peace.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Wuz up homies?
> 
> Hey rose sending prayers youre way..
> 
> Mad Hattered what time is dinner?I'll bring A side dish!!
> 
> Mac you playing solitare again last night?*



yes, but i do cheat a lot when i play alone.



scotlass said:


> Hey youse......
> 
> Member me ??
> 
> Love the new place but I see you have no pool boy  !!



youse are the committee that hires the pool boys.....
find some that aren't lazy...




Tinker-tude said:


> Hey Rosemarie, best wishes and prayers for DD.
> 
> Mad Hattered, can we come over for grilling lessons? We got a grill last summer and don't really know how to use it yet. Love grilled foodies!
> 
> Scotlass! Welcome home, Homie. You've been missed.
> 
> Andy, I'm jealous you're staying at AKL. I love geranimals.
> 
> Mac, I'd love to play cards tonight, but I'm still not done prepping my lesson.  This is going to be a loooooooong night....



i'll only play cards with you if you don't mind cheating.
i love grilled food.
in fact, i grilled pork steaks outside today.
in. the. snow.



keishashadow said:


> hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...haven't even felt like travel planning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose, so sorry your daughter has to go thru this, hang in there.
> 
> we're supposed to get freezing rain tonight into manana...i am so done w/winter.



what you are really saying is, you are still sick.
hope you feel better real soon.
i cheated. i noticed your smilie.....




donaldduck352 said:


> *It hit 70 today here!!Finaly open windows too air the house out.But since I did that I'm sneezing like crazy from the pollen.I can't win...*



glad your thaw came finally.
prediction for my area is 10 to 12 " starting later tonight.



scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Did ye spot ma ticker ?
> 
> Need to jump in yer car in October Double D...



i wanna see youse too!!!!
i'm not good with numbers.
what is the date you arrive?
is it within my dates there?



bubba's mom said:


> Just pokin my nose in.... Had the boy's party today at Lazer Quest...what fun they had!  What a lotta money we spent!
> 
> Just thot I'd mention it's been in the 40s the past couple days and we're doin the 'slow melt' thing   Starting to be able to see around the corners where snow is plowed tons high!   Luckily, warm air holding...getting wet snow/mix/rain tomorrow nite into Tues.  End of week another story tho
> 
> 
> Party took up most of the afternoon...hope to post some pix.  Workin on last day of TR too. (yay  ...might get it done before THIS year's vacay)
> 
> Workin on laundry, dishes and basically catch up from what didn't get done today....gotta run.
> 
> Peace.




oh, i just loves a good party......
hope the boy made a haul for his special day.


to Bubba......


----------



## minniejack

We were expecting the ice tonight, too, but I just saw on the weather channel all rain!

Hope it stays rain.  DS's middle school was the only middle school in the state to make Honor Choir and if they miss one more day of school, then they can't go.  Send mummy dust for no snow for the rest of the year.

Night all.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> We were expecting the ice tonight, too, but I just saw on the weather channel all rain!
> 
> Hope it stays rain.  DS's middle school was the only middle school in the state to make Honor Choir and if they miss one more day of school, then they can't go.  *Send mummy dust for no snow for the rest of the year.
> *
> Night all.









maybe this will be better...








Mr Yellow will take away Mr White real soon.....



mummy dust on the way to make your wishes come true.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> maybe this will be better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Yellow will take away Mr White real soon.....
> 
> 
> mummy dust on the way to make your wishes come true.....





Dogs do that every day in the snow.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Dogs do that every day in the snow.






Mac 101:


don't eat yellow snow...........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> maybe this will be better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr Yellow will take away Mr White real soon.....*
> 
> 
> 
> mummy dust on the way to make your wishes come true.....


im willing to call Colonel Mustard up if he'll take that white stuff away! We got lucky, no freezing rain, supposed to hit 43 here todayit's the new 60-70. Is it me or does ur smilie look like humpty dumpty?


macraven said:


> Mac 101:
> 
> 
> don't eat yellow snow...........


 
watch out where the huskys go

barb can't hang w/the big dogs anymore, all partied out, bet bubba had a ball, ur a good mom

scotlass, cool for u, notice u have WL on ur ticker. Not sure if u've been there before, i have quite the fond spot in my heart for it. Too lazy to count on fingers & toes though, what r ur dates @ U, think we'll just miss u? 

How about the rest of yinz guys? Know a few will be hanging @ U on weekend pre Columbus day (Oct. 8-10th), who's all in?


----------



## Coach81

We have returned!!!  We got back in Saturday afternoon around noon.. we had a terrific time at UF!!!

Some quick comments:
1. HR3 is one of the best coasters in Florida.. the music and video put it in a class all by itself!  The first drop on the ride is NASTY!!!  My wife never got on it.  My 12 year old and I knocked it out the first night.. my 7 year old was a junkie by the fourth day!!!
2. Really enjoyed the horror movie makeup show.. my 7 year old laughed through most of it.. very well done!
3. Blue Man Group- was fantastic!!!  Again, my 7 year old laughed and cheered through most of the performance.. as did we all.. very good show!!!
4. Royal Pacific Resort- first class.. club level was an added bonus!!!
5. We had a fantastic time.. it was better than I thought it was going to be..

Any questions.. fire away!!!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> .
> 
> i wanna see youse too!!!!
> i'm not good with numbers.
> what is the date you arrive?
> is it within my dates there?



8th thru 22nd mac....



keishashadow said:


> scotlass, cool for u, notice u have WL on ur ticker. Not sure if u've been there before, i have quite the fond spot in my heart for it. Too lazy to count on fingers & toes though, what r ur dates @ U, think we'll just miss u?
> :



WL has been my dream/lotto win rescort ever since we passed it going to Mickeys BYBBQ years ago.
We save hard for our every 2 year trip to POP and we love it.

Anyways we went to Whispering Canyon last year and I guess my face told a story.

DH " found " the money to not only bring us back this year but to book us WL !!!  

This will very much be a one of and Im sooooooooo excited !!! 

We are state side 8th till 22nd but not sure what days we will be hitting Universal.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning all,
We had thunderstoms last night...I guess that's the price we pay for all this warm weather, but I'll take that over snow/ice any day.

coach81, glad you had a good trip & looking forward to a trip report.

scotlass, congrats on your WL trip, we're staying at AKV Kidani in May, DS has always wanted to stay at AKL but there was no way we could afford a savannah view.  Fortunately, we found a DVC owner willing to rent us a studio with savannah view for about the same cost as Pop.


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies 
Coach glad you had a good time cause I am just waiting on July and then I can finally ride HRRR for the first time *


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> im willing to call Colonel Mustard up if he'll take that white stuff away! We got lucky, no freezing rain, supposed to hit 43 here todayit's the new 60-70. Is it me or does ur smilie look like humpty dumpty?
> 
> 
> watch out where the huskys go
> 
> barb can't hang w/the big dogs anymore, all partied out, bet bubba had a ball, ur a good mom
> 
> scotlass, cool for u, notice u have WL on ur ticker. Not sure if u've been there before, i have quite the fond spot in my heart for it. Too lazy to count on fingers & toes though, what r ur dates @ U, think we'll just miss u?
> 
> How about the rest of yinz guys? Know a few will be hanging @ U on weekend pre Columbus day (Oct. 8-10th), who's all in?



i chose col. mustard with the candlestick in the library.

ok, what do i win?


put me on the list for those dates keisha.
hope to see lots of homies there this year....



Coach81 said:


> We have returned!!!  We got back in Saturday afternoon around noon.. we had a terrific time at UF!!!
> 
> Some quick comments:
> 1. HR3 is one of the best coasters in Florida.. the music and video put it in a class all by itself!  The first drop on the ride is NASTY!!!  My wife never got on it.  My 12 year old and I knocked it out the first night.. my 7 year old was a junkie by the fourth day!!!
> 2. Really enjoyed the horror movie makeup show.. my 7 year old laughed through most of it.. very well done!
> 3. Blue Man Group- was fantastic!!!  Again, my 7 year old laughed and cheered through most of the performance.. as did we all.. very good show!!!
> 4. Royal Pacific Resort- first class.. club level was an added bonus!!!
> 5. We had a fantastic time.. it was better than I thought it was going to be..
> 
> Any questions.. fire away!!!



hey, i did the best i could for you to have warm weather on your vacation.
looking at the daily temps, i am guessing you didn't go swimming at night.

so glad you tried horror make up show.
it is a real hoot!

do i smell a trippie in the making?
i wanna hear all about the fun youse guys had!



scotlass said:


> 8th thru 22nd mac....
> 
> 
> 
> WL has been my dream/lotto win rescort ever since we passed it going to Mickeys BYBBQ years ago.
> We save hard for our every 2 year trip to POP and we love it.
> 
> Anyways we went to Whispering Canyon last year and I guess my face told a story.
> 
> DH " found " the money to not only bring us back this year but to book us WL !!!
> 
> This will very much be a one of and Im sooooooooo excited !!!
> 
> We are state side 8th till 22nd but not sure what days we will be hitting Universal.



that is so nice you are getting the dream hotel this year!!

woo hoo.......

now this year youse must meet up with me...
i'll be at the motherland for the beginning of my trip and then switch to the darkside on oct 6th.
i leave on the night of the 12th.


pencil me in your schedule!

i will bring the reese's again and this time you will get them


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Afternoon, Homies! I'm watching a boring webcast...can you tell how interested I am?! I guess "listening to" would be more accurate, since I'm typing here...and my work day continues...

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... Happy National Margarita Day!


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ... Happy National Margarita Day!


good to know!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ... Happy National Margarita Day!



You sure that's not some Canadian thing like Boxing day?


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> You sure that's not some Canadian thing like Boxing day?


I just googled it and it really is a national day and it's my niece's 23 b-day--I'm going now to wish her happy b-day and to drink a margarita


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ... Happy National Margarita Day!





and all these years i thought today was george washington's birthday......


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> and all these years i thought today was george washington's birthday......



Get your priorities straight Mac!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Get your priorities straight Mac!





oh snap !!


i shall do that for next year.......


----------



## marciemi

Made all 16 of my ADR's this morning online without any issue for my imaginary trip in August!    I say imaginary since the odds of it happening are pretty negligible, but darn it - we booked the free dining bounceback so I might as well book dining and pretend for as long as I can, right? 

Got some good choices - Le Cellier, California Grill, 'Ohana dinner, 8:05 Crystal Palace, etc.  If only I could actually use them!    We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Made all 16 of my ADR's this morning online without any issue for my imaginary trip in August!    I say imaginary since the odds of it happening are pretty negligible, but darn it - we booked the free dining bounceback so I might as well book dining and pretend for as long as I can, right?
> 
> Got some good choices - Le Cellier, California Grill, 'Ohana dinner, 8:05 Crystal Palace, etc.  If only I could actually use them!    We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed!



oh no............
it can't be an imaginary trip....


why would you cancel it?


----------



## macraven

good happy tuesday morning homies.

i think tuesday is the new monday.
not any easier to get up on this day 


off to


----------



## Coach81

Guess I'll need to get started with a trip report then... start looking for it soon!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Mad Hattered

If yesterday was National Margarita day doesn't that make today National Hangover day?


----------



## keishashadow

coach is back, need that report to keep us going

mac wins






scotlass u'll luv WL, i do believe 'old faithful' may be my fav thing there...don't forget to rub humphrey's belly for luck.  We've never been able to snag the 'flag family' honors, would be very cool i hear the view is amazing...u should ask when u checkin.  btw, ur mr is a keeper

marcie - that would be royal pain to score all the good ADRs & not be able to use them, keep the faith.

Good day all, i need to go to the bank & claim my income tax refundmargaritas r on me.


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Made all 16 of my ADR's this morning online without any issue for my imaginary trip in August!    I say imaginary since the odds of it happening are pretty negligible, but darn it - we booked the free dining bounceback so I might as well book dining and pretend for as long as I can, right?
> 
> Got some good choices - Le Cellier, California Grill, 'Ohana dinner, 8:05 Crystal Palace, etc.  If only I could actually use them!    We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed!


  maybe you're the one who got my O'hana ADR when the CM's computer crashed--when the CM went back to confirm it, someone else had snagged it! 

Had to change my ADR's cause I'm being proactive and changed vacation plans to Aug 7-14 instead of 14-21.  Just never know what the school board may plan and I don't want DS missing 1st week of school.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Oh shoot....I missed National Margarita Daybut then again I also missed national hangover day tooso I guess that's a good thing...I think.

I just took the plunge and rented DVC points for the first time.  I'm kind of nervous until I get my official confirmation notice.  Here's hoping I will be staying at AKV Kidani with a savannah view in May for 2 nights before or after our Universal trip.

Hope all you homies are doing fine today.


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> maybe you're the one who got my O'hana ADR when the CM's computer crashed--when the CM went back to confirm it, someone else had snagged it!
> 
> Had to change my ADR's cause I'm being proactive and changed vacation plans to Aug 7-14 instead of 14-21.  Just never know what the school board may plan and I don't want DS missing 1st week of school.



Nope - wasn't me!  We're not supposed to arrive until the 21st!   Are you trying/hoping for free dining?  I'd think with the 14-21st, you might have a chance at it, but almostly certainly not with the 7-14th.  

Mac - to answer your question, Matt will be going to the Air Force Academy in June.  First visit weekend for parents is over Labor Day, and I think we plan now to bring the whole family out to Colorado instead of the Disney option.  No possible way we can juggle Disney Aug 21-28 and then Colorado from Sept 1-5 in terms of time or money!  But nothing's set in stone yet, so might as well cover my bases with ADR's!


----------



## schumigirl

I like the sound of Margarita day 

I have been known to partake of a cocktail or two 

And Coach..........looking forward to your trippie


----------



## donaldduck352

*Somebody mention MARGARITA'S????
I'll take one or five!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...hey, it's after 5 o'clock right here!

Maria


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Guess I'll need to get started with a trip report then... start looking for it soon!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!




what a wonderful homie you are !!!

we love reading about trip reports.  
especially the words that are have than 4 letters.

looking forward to your trippie!



Mad Hattered said:


> If yesterday was National Margarita day doesn't that make today National Hangover day?




you kill me..........



keishashadow said:


> coach is back, need that report to keep us going
> 
> mac wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scotlass u'll luv WL, i do believe 'old faithful' may be my fav thing there...don't forget to rub humphrey's belly for luck.  We've never been able to snag the 'flag family' honors, would be very cool i hear the view is amazing...u should ask when u checkin.  btw, ur mr is a keeper
> 
> marcie - that would be royal pain to score all the good ADRs & not be able to use them, keep the faith.
> 
> Good day all, i need to go to the bank & claim my income tax refundmargaritas r on me.




i love your siggie.......
homer and the homies at Clue...........

fantastic!!!



donaldduck352 said:


> *Somebody mention MARGARITA'S????
> I'll take one or five!!*




salt or sugar?


----------



## donaldduck352

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Oh shoot....I missed National Margarita Daybut then again I also missed national hangover day tooso I guess that's a good thing...I think.
> 
> I just took the plunge and rented DVC points for the first time.  I'm kind of nervous until I get my official confirmation notice.  Here's hoping I will be staying at AKV Kidani with a savannah view in May for 2 nights before or after our Universal trip.
> 
> Hope all you homies are doing fine today.




*I've thought real hard at renting points.You can get A week at some nice resorts for under A grand sometimes.But I never took that plunge.The thought of giving strangers money up front kinda scares me.
Let us know how it turns out please.If it works smoothly or not may sway me too do it or not..*


macraven said:


> salt or sugar?



*I like my Margaritas on the rocks-hold the suger or ice-as long they don't skimp on the liquer!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Who's to say that Margarita day can't be extended?!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Personally, I'm counting down the days to Big *** Bacon sandwich day...


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Personally, I'm counting down the days to Big *** Bacon sandwich day...



*Holy blood clot batman!!!!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *Holy blood clot batman!!!!!*



Why clog an artery when you can solidify it?


----------



## keishashadow

i'd swear that bacon looks deep fried

my take re renting DVC points, just remember that it technically is 'illegal' in eyes of DVC. They won't do anything to aid you if u get ripped off, they won't even speak to u re the existence of ur ressie. Many report it works out well for them, at the very least i'd use paypal/CC & request a signed contract.

I've transferred points & rented to other members (just easier as we all know the ropes). If you're going to rent, just make sure to look for somebody here who has been around awhile...street cred as it were. _btw, not to be construed as solicitation, im fresh out of points lol_ 

jmho, it's hard to beat the net price of offers of free dining @ disney @ the value or mod resorts with 3 or 4 guests in a room, the 40% pin codes rnt too shabby either.


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> Why clog an artery when you can solidify it?



*It puts in my mind Grummpier Old Men when Virgious Merdith sitting on the couch next to the lake and tells his son~god forgot about me,I'm 92yrs old I smoke A pack A day, eat A pound of bacon in the morning and 2 or 3 lbs for lunch and I just drink my dinner!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

evening all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey Mac ... thought you'd enjoy this website


----------



## donaldduck352

*Gegoet,hellow,bonjour and Ola Bonny.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Nope - wasn't me!  We're not supposed to arrive until the 21st!   Are you trying/hoping for free dining?  I'd think with the 14-21st, you might have a chance at it, but almostly certainly not with the 7-14th.



No--I got a pin for 40% off my room which comes out ahead of the free dining.  I just had a thought last night that maybe I should call AAA and not do the tickets as a package and then buy separately. 
Anybody have any thoughts on that?

Aargh--too many decisions with Disney--love it, but Uni is so much easier to plan.  

We were going the following week, but rumors are floating that the school might begin on the 16th and I would hate for DS14 to miss the 1st week of Freshman year.

Oh and I just saw that March 1st is National Pig Day.


----------



## oliver200137724

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey Mac ... thought you'd enjoy this website



Well  i don't know if Mac enjoyed that website but i sure did... very cute....


----------



## Coach81

Good morning all!  Happy HUMP DAY!  FYI I have begun a Trip Report.. you can click the link below to join me!!!

Hang on.. weekends comin'!

BTW if you have not seen Shutter Island.. it's not too bad.. the ending is very nice... go check it out if you get a chance..


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

It's wednesday!!!! let's do the humpty hump....homie people
send help, song is stuck in brain on endless loop

im positively giddy...we're getting our 'last' snowstorm of the season today/tomorrow...let me tell u how i really feel


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> It's wednesday!!!! let's do the humpty hump....homie people
> send help, song is stuck in brain on endless loop
> 
> im positively giddy...we're getting our 'last' snowstorm of the season today/tomorrow...let me tell u how i really feel





You sound just like my wife!!!  Living here in south Louisiana we have very little chance of ever getting any snow.. but she has told me that she will NEVER move anywhere where it snows.. she hates the cold, and she really hates snow!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I love the snowy kitty! Good Morning, Homies! Starting to think about summer vacation -- looks like I will be able to talk dh into a few days at Uni, but probably no HHN...I'm holding out, I still have a little hope!

Maria


----------



## bubba's mom

Humpy moanin'.....

Hang in there Janet.  We're going to get a 'snowicane' starting tonite ending Friday morning....12" acomin'....  

lovely. 


And....Bubba's soccer coach wants to have practice Fri night?  yeah..don't think so!


----------



## tink1957

Good snowy morning everyone!  Would you believe it's snowing here in Georgia for the third time this yearI feel just like that snow cat, I live in GA to avoid all this cold weather.  I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and move to Florida next winter.  I just have to wait until that lottery ticket pays off.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Personally, I'm counting down the days to Big *** Bacon sandwich day...







donaldduck352 said:


> *Holy blood clot batman!!!!!*




you stole my thunder...........



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey Mac ... thought you'd enjoy this website







 !!!!!!

i love that site.
i even bookmarked it so i will never lose it.



minniejack said:


> No--I got a pin for 40% off my room which comes out ahead of the free dining.  I just had a thought last night that maybe I should call AAA and not do the tickets as a package and then buy separately.
> Anybody have any thoughts on that?
> 
> Aargh--too many decisions with Disney--love it, but Uni is so much easier to plan.
> 
> We were going the following week, but rumors are floating that the school might begin on the 16th and I would hate for DS14 to miss the 1st week of Freshman year.
> 
> Oh and I just saw that March 1st is National Pig Day.



ok.
i'll fix pulled pork on March 1st this year.
or go for the sammie that coach posted.....

i do my motherland trip before i do the darkside trip each year.
i play with the figures all the time to get the best deal.

i have done the free dining package 5 times but that was when you only had to buy a one day base ticket to get it.

one year i lost money on it as no aaa discount was allowed on that package.

also, one other year i lost money again with the package as i did not eat enough to offset the deal in my favor.

once you add in the extra tax for the other county, gratuity and tax, and the increase cost of paying rack rate for the room, it is not advantageous for a solo guest there.

this year i bought the tickets from UT and booked room only with the AAA discount.
i compared it to the package, even if it is free dining, and will be saving over $175 paying opp for food.




oliver200137724 said:


> Well  i don't know if Mac enjoyed that website but i sure did... very cute....





to the newest homie:

*oliver*, the homie with all the numbers.........

so glad you are here.
stick around, jump in and yak anytime!







Coach81 said:


> Good morning all!  Happy HUMP DAY!  FYI I have begun a Trip Report.. you can click the link below to join me!!!
> 
> Hang on.. weekends comin'!
> 
> BTW if you have not seen Shutter Island.. it's not too bad.. the ending is very nice... go check it out if you get a chance..







trippie's rule......

i want to see shutter island.
is the movie confusing?



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> It's wednesday!!!! let's do the humpty hump....homie people
> send help, song is stuck in brain on endless loop
> 
> im positively giddy...we're getting our 'last' snowstorm of the season today/tomorrow...let me tell u how i really feel




i love your kitty.
i hate the snow.
but i love the snow kitty.

besides it being hump day, have all of you wednesday garbage pick up peeps remembered to put that can out for today?

yea, i see some of the homies here will be getting more of that white stuff.




Worfiedoodles said:


> I love the snowy kitty! Good Morning, Homies! Starting to think about summer vacation -- looks like I will be able to talk dh into a few days at Uni, but probably no HHN...I'm holding out, I still have a little hope!
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



try hhn
you might like it.



bubba's mom said:


> Humpy moanin'.....
> 
> Hang in there Janet.  We're going to get a 'snowicane' starting tonite ending Friday morning....12" acomin'....
> 
> lovely.
> 
> 
> And....Bubba's soccer coach wants to have practice Fri night?  yeah..don't think so!



oh no!!!
snowicane again for youse!!




tink1957 said:


> Good snowy morning everyone!  Would you believe it's snowing here in Georgia for the third time this yearI feel just like that snow cat, I live in GA to avoid all this cold weather.  I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and move to Florida next winter.  I just have to wait until that lottery ticket pays off.



i would gladly live in the peach state than up here.





my lunch break is over.
back to 

see you when the skool bell rings......


----------



## bubba's mom

aahhh-ha!  So that's where you're hiding...at work!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

As I mentioned earlier, we are headed to Hawaii for 13 days at the end of April. I am totally OCDing on the planning.  SOOOOOO much to do and then have to make decisions.  We are staying on Kauai for 7 days and Maui for 6.

One of my main goals on this trip is to visit as many Jurassic Park film locations as I can.   Most of the filming took place on Kauai but there is one memorable scene that was shot off the east coast of Maui.  Here is what I have planned so far....and forgive me for my screencap shortcomings.  Not that there is anything wrong with taking a pic of scene on your laptop.  

Our first hike starts 5 miles from our condo off of Kawaihau Road. We hike into Ho' opi'i' Falls.  They filmed the amber mine scenes here.











Next on the tour will be trying to find the kayak rental place that was converted to a cafe for the film.  They state that this is San Jose, Costa Rica but it's not.  I've been there, and unless you are on a mountain, you can't even see the ocean. 











One adventure that is a MUST on this trip is to where the infamous JP GATE was.  The only thing remaining are two 25 foot  vertical concrete pillars that were used for support the gate.  They even had to tear out the road they built for the scene when the shoot was over. I could care less....I want to be there!   It pretty rough to get there. We take Hwy 580 (located 2 miles from our condo) until the pavement ends.  Then we travel just over two miles on a muddy, rutty, rough dirt road (over two low water bridges) just to get there.  Our 4WD jeep should come in quite handy.  I want to superimpose one of our IOA JP entrance pics on top of it when I get home. 











The Visitors Center, Dilaphasauras pen and the Ficus trees where he finds the Raptor eggs are all filmed in the Allerton Garden.  The Visitor Center is obviously torn down but the trees are still there!


























The memorable helicopter scene as they approach the island was shot off the Maui coast, and then by "magic" the copter actually flies through canyons on the Na Pali coast on Kauai. My vantage point of the "rock" will be from on top of the hill looking down.  The same goes for the canyon.  From the top looking through it, towards the ocean.
















One famous place we WON'T be visiting is Manawaiopuna Falls.  At a cost of $300 pp...and you DON'T get to land....just a fly by...ummmmmmm, no.  It's only reachable by copter so I will have to miss out on that one.







Sooooooooooooo....that's what I have planned so far.  Don't get me wrong, we are doing a bunch of other things.  If we just so happen to have to pass one of these sites on our way.....well, why not stop.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> As I mentioned earlier, we are headed to Hawaii for 13 days at the end of April. I am totally OCDing on the planning.  SOOOOOO much to do and then have to make decisions.  We are staying on Kauai for 7 days and Maui for 6.
> 
> One of my main goals on this trip is to visit as many Jurassic Park film locations as I can.
> 
> Sooooooooooooo....that's what I have planned so far.  Don't get me wrong, we are doing a bunch of other things.  If we just so happen to have to pass one of these sites on our way.....well, why not stop.


Now that's what I call a cool trip!!!!


----------



## Coach81

Mac- Shutter is not confusing.. pretty easy to follow, it is a bit slow at times, but it moves along well enough.  The ending is the big payoff!

MH- What a GREAT idea to add to your trip!!!  You are going to have such a blast!!!

Hang on.. gang.. weekends almost here!  Gone see The Crazies tomorrow night...


----------



## keishashadow

snowicane? lol good one barb

note to self: Run out to buy last of milk, bread & orange juice before the *snowicane* *of doom* arrives today. 

MH - despite having to cancel my trip to Hawaii this summerIm enjoying ur pics...i was going to try to work in some of the JP sites too. Now i can 'crib' ur notes for intel if we ever do get there...that is some long trip.

netflix sent me inglorius bastxxxx is it worth a watch?  i have no idea who put that one the list?  Probably same one responsible for last week's flick - Law Abiding Citizen, that movie was all over the place.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Coach81 said:


> Mac- Shutter is not confusing.. pretty easy to follow, it is a bit slow at times, but it moves along well enough.  The ending is the big payoff!
> 
> Hang on.. gang.. weekends almost here!  Gone see The Crazies tomorrow night...



I agree.  We really enjoyed Shutter Island!!  I really want to see The Crazies as well.  Not so sure about the wife though.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> MH - despite having to cancel my trip to Hawaii this summerIm enjoying ur pics...i was going to try to work in some of the JP sites too. Now i can 'crib' ur notes for intel if we ever do get there...that is some long trip.



I will have plenty of pics to share when we get back and I will fill everyone in on the locations.  We got a really awesome deal so that's why we are able to stay so long.  The first week there we are only paying $60 for our entire stay in the condo.  Our best friends are going with us and his dad has a timeshare he is letting us use. 

Stay safe....I can't believe you guys are getting so much snow AGAIN!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Another snow day for DS's and they are happy now but wait till they have to make it up *


----------



## bubba's mom

Greetings from snowy, white eastern PA. ...again....

Another snow day...prolly tomorrow too 

So far, DH went to work (early)...roads just wet...grass and other surfaces covering.  Think I will run out while I can...take DS to spend his giftcards he got for his bday party.

Oh...and wouldn'tcha know....watching ANOTHER storm for next week.

oh yay 


I am SO going to deserve this summer's vacation!


----------



## Jianyu

All you people are lucky to have snow in my opinion, (although I am lucky to be in Orlando )

It's nice here today. 51 or something, it's not bad. Everyone whines about how "cold" it is.. Obviously they've never been up north.


----------



## tink1957

Good Morning all, hope everyone is staying warm and cozy today.  Do you ever get a song stuck in your head & can't get it out?  I've got Bruce Springsteen's Thunder Road playing in my head today"The screen door slams, Mary's dress waves, like a vision she dances across the porch as the radio plays"....sing with me.



macraven said:


> :i would gladly live in the peach state than up here.



Most of the time, I'm really glad to live in GA (except when it snows).  I'm alergic to cold.

MH, I'm so jealous, I've always wanted to visit Hawaii, I just never had the money since I spend it all in Orlando.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> As I mentioned earlier, we are headed to Hawaii for 13 days at the end of April. I am totally OCDing on the planning.  SOOOOOO much to do and then have to make decisions.  We are staying on Kauai for 7 days and Maui for 6.
> 
> One of my main goals on this trip is to visit as many Jurassic Park film locations as I can.   Most of the filming took place on Kauai but there is one memorable scene that was shot off the east coast of Maui.  Here is what I have planned so far....and forgive me for my screencap shortcomings.  Not that there is anything wrong with taking a pic of scene on your laptop.



i travel to hawaii about every other year.
my brother has lived there since 1989.
this year he comes to see me instead of me going to his area.

i'm gonna call and ask him about some of those places.
last year we watched the LOST filming on site.

you have a great adventure planned out !!



keishashadow said:


> snowicane? lol good one barb
> 
> note to self: Run out to buy last of milk, bread & orange juice before the *snowicane* *of doom* arrives today.



*snowicane*.
great new word.  love it !!
i first heard it on the weather channel when the east coast was full of the white stuff.

hope you don't get buried again.
we got 8 inches last night of lake effect snow.

i have run out of places to put the stuff...



Jianyu said:


> All you people are lucky to have snow in my opinion, (although I am lucky to be in Orlando )
> 
> It's nice here today. 51 or something, it's not bad. Everyone whines about how "cold" it is.. Obviously they've never been up north.






to the newest homie:

*Jianyu*


a local that wants it snow in orlando.

my type of homie....

come back and play more here.
when your temps start to go back to normal, we will still be in winter here.


----------



## macraven

btw, work is highly over rated.


i'm only doing this to feed my orlando habit....

will be edumacating at skool agin tomorrow and only off next monday.


----------



## ky07

*Well homies I am hitting the sack early tonight
Don't feel very well cause dental problems creeping up agian but that will be taken care of next friday and will never have to worry about that agian *


----------



## tink1957

ky07 said:


> *Well homies I am hitting the sack early tonight
> Don't feel very well cause dental problems creeping up agian but that will be taken care of next friday and will never have to worry about that agian *



Hope you feel better, good night.


----------



## klacey1

I am in RI presently for work and all it is doing (and has been doing for the week) is pour, pour, pour...the joy of being in a coastal state. DBF says it  was fine in NY this morning, but started to get bad around midday.


----------



## minniejack

bubba's mom said:


> Greetings from snowy, white eastern PA. ...again....
> 
> Another snow day...prolly tomorrow too :sad2



DITTO from snowy northern WV. 

Might be able to go on DD's NY orchestra trip in June.  Well, at least it will be warm then. Maybe?? Cross your fingers.

 The thespians from her school went today and it sounds pretty miserable--the ferry would probably freeze your a** off.

And Mac I was just wondering about the tickets for the park.  I don't think dining would be worth it to us.  We don't eat that way--sure, we love a decent meal in the evenings, but we love the bigger rides so we don't like to eat while we're at the parks..just in case  Plus, since, we need to be gluten free, I think a week of mainly sorbet and creme brulee would be overkill.

I did call AAA and she called Disney and they said that if we purchased the items separately then the price would go up a $1000, something about my pin code for the 40% off the room. Don't want to do that--that's a lot of souvies.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..

Lawrence hope you get feeling better soon,another week seems like forever with A toothace.

Wanted to tell the homies of my good and bad luck lately.
The bad 1'st,hotwater heater decided that cold water works best in it!!Total cost of replacement-$350
The heating coil in the A-C unit went out!!Another $175

The good,bought A $10 scratch off ticket and CHA-CHING~~$2500 BABY!!!!!its gonna kill next years tax return tho

So with the $$ everything gonna be fixed tomorrow.
After all the stress of this week and allitle extra $ in the bank I asked Dw do you want to go to Orlando Saturday and she said NO!!

Instead she wants to go to the Seminole HardRock casino in Tampa.I was floored.But she said we bring only $200 apiece and after that we are out of there.Sounds like A plan to me!!!!!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Mr. Duck* is on a roll! Have a great time this weekend!

Maria


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> snowicane? lol good one barb
> 
> note to self: Run out to buy last of milk, bread & orange juice before the *snowicane* *of doom* arrives today.
> 
> MH - despite having to cancel my trip to Hawaii this summerIm enjoying ur pics...i was going to try to work in some of the JP sites too. Now i can 'crib' ur notes for intel if we ever do get there...that is some long trip.
> 
> netflix sent me inglorius bastxxxx is it worth a watch?  i have no idea who put that one the list?  Probably same one responsible for last week's flick - Law Abiding Citizen, that movie was all over the place.



You reminded me of what happened this Wednesday. I get 3 at a time from Netflix.....and 2 of my 3 dics were cracked.  Oh well. 

Is it too much to ask for some more homie help? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2406569


----------



## Mad Hattered

Awesome win, Duck!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Let me know if I'm off, Mac.  I want to cover as much as I can.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! The ark can finally pass us, our monsoon is over. I'm debating going to a meeting this morning (which I really should do, it's kind of my job) or blowing it off to retake control of my house and life...I seem to need a lot of these days lately...

Maria


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Well homies I am hitting the sack early tonight
> Don't feel very well cause dental problems creeping up agian but that will be taken care of next friday and will never have to worry about that agian *



hope you feel better after a night's rest St Lawrence.
just think, one week from now will be the beginning to the end of the dental problems.
i know it will go fine for youse.



klacey1 said:


> I am in RI presently for work and all it is doing (and has been doing for the week) is pour, pour, pour...the joy of being in a coastal state. DBF says it  was fine in NY this morning, but started to get bad around midday.






to our newest new homie here:

klacey1


the umbrella queen of the week.







i guess that really puts some difficulty in going out shopping.

stick around here and play with us.

we love new homies!







minniejack said:


> DITTO from snowy northern WV.
> 
> Might be able to go on DD's NY orchestra trip in June.  Well, at least it will be warm then. Maybe?? Cross your fingers.
> 
> The thespians from her school went today and it sounds pretty miserable--the ferry would probably freeze your a** off.
> 
> And Mac I was just wondering about the tickets for the park.  I don't think dining would be worth it to us.  We don't eat that way--sure, we love a decent meal in the evenings, but we love the bigger rides so we don't like to eat while we're at the parks..just in case  Plus, since, we need to be gluten free, I think a week of mainly sorbet and creme brulee would be overkill.
> 
> I did call AAA and she called Disney and they said that if we purchased the items separately then the price would go up a $1000, something about my pin code for the 40% off the room. Don't want to do that--that's a lot of souvies.



you have 3 peeps for your trip as i go solo.
maybe that is why the difference of cost is great.


i do know you have to chose between package and pin code for the motherland stays.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..
> 
> Lawrence hope you get feeling better soon,another week seems like forever with A toothace.
> 
> Wanted to tell the homies of my good and bad luck lately.
> The bad 1'st,hotwater heater decided that cold water works best in it!!Total cost of replacement-$350
> The heating coil in the A-C unit went out!!Another $175
> 
> The good,bought A $10 scratch off ticket and CHA-CHING~~$2500 BABY!!!!!its gonna kill next years tax return tho
> 
> So with the $$ everything gonna be fixed tomorrow.
> After all the stress of this week and allitle extra $ in the bank I asked Dw do you want to go to Orlando Saturday and she said NO!!
> 
> Instead she wants to go to the Seminole HardRock casino in Tampa.I was floored.But she said we bring only $200 apiece and after that we are out of there.Sounds like A plan to me!!!!!!*




i want to sit next to you when you roll the dice......
you could be my good luck charm.

hope you and the mrs win lots of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  in tampa.

don't save those extra winnings for a rainy day.
save it for october........


and sorry for the big *ugh* in the house 



Mad Hattered said:


> Let me know if I'm off, Mac.  I want to cover as much as I can.







Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies! The ark can finally pass us, our monsoon is over. I'm debating going to a meeting this morning (which I really should do, it's kind of my job) or blowing it off to retake control of my house and life...I seem to need a lot of these days lately...
> Maria



i vote that you stay home.

but if you get canned over it, i will deny i ever said that.







homies, have a  day!

i'm off to edumacate at the skool...........


----------



## Coach81

Mac.. are you a fellow educator???

TGIF everyone!!!  Gone check out "The Crazies" tonight.. along with training clients.  I'm actually going to offer my services to the "HOOTER" girls at the local Hooter's that is opening up in our community.  I did not know that they are REQUIRED to work out in order to be a Hooter girl.  Hopefully I can pick up one or two new clients.. More money for vacations 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Awesome win, Duck!!


----------



## tink1957

donaldduck352 said:


> The good,bought A $10 scratch off ticket and CHA-CHING~~$2500 BABY!!!!!its gonna kill next years tax return tho
> 
> So with the $$ everything gonna be fixed tomorrow.
> After all the stress of this week and allitle extra $ in the bank I asked Dw do you want to go to Orlando Saturday and she said NO!!
> 
> Instead she wants to go to the Seminole HardRock casino in Tampa.I was floored.But she said we bring only $200 apiece and after that we are out of there.Sounds like A plan to me!!!!!![/I][/B]



Congrats Donald, have fun in Tampa.  I hope you win lots of money, the most i ever won on a lottery ticket was $75.
*coach,*I know it's gonna be a great hardship training all those Hooter girls.  Good luck.

Hope everyone is doing great today & have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## marciemi

Just a quick flyby to say hi to all.  Lawrence - good luck at the dentist next week!  We've been doing much the same here.  I take Matt to get his wisdom teeth removed (all 4!) this afternoon.  Kid is having a very rough time with his teeth - he's had two root canals since the year started (and is actually still not complete with one of them) and now this.  We have dental insurance, but obviously the minimal "max" amount they have comes nowhere near this.  Oh well, - in 4 months he'll be the Air Force's problem!  Wish us luck and I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> You reminded me of what happened this Wednesday. I get 3 at a time from Netflix.....and 2 of my 3 dics were cracked.  Oh well.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for some more homie help? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2406569



put in my 2 cents


----------



## Coach81

tink1957 said:


> Congrats Donald, have fun in Tampa.  I hope you win lots of money, the most i ever won on a lottery ticket was $75.
> *coach,*I know it's gonna be a great hardship training all those Hooter girls.  Good luck.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great today & have a wonderful weekend.



Yeah.. it is going to be difficult.. but somebody has got to do it!


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> Just a quick flyby to say hi to all.  Lawrence - good luck at the dentist next week!  We've been doing much the same here.  I take Matt to get his wisdom teeth removed (all 4!) this afternoon.  Kid is having a very rough time with his teeth - he's had two root canals since the year started (and is actually still not complete with one of them) and now this.  We have dental insurance, but obviously the minimal "max" amount they have comes nowhere near this.  Oh well, - in 4 months he'll be the Air Force's problem!  Wish us luck and I'll let you all know how it goes!


*Thanks Marci and I know what he is going thru cause the first time they pulled 14 and all I have left is 16 and they will finish them next week and not to mention I have to have it done with just novacaine cause can't afford to be put asleap for it all and they give me plenty of pain meds but I just hate changing the gauze and the blood and looks like I will be gumming my food at Universal this year 
But anywho good afternoon homies*


----------



## minniejack

here are questions from my mother I thought you'd all enjoy.
QUESTIONS THAT HAUNT ME!



Can you cry under water?

How important does a person have to be before they are considered assassinated instead of just murdered?

Why do you have to 'put your two cents in'... but it's only a 'penny for your thoughts'?  Where's that extra penny going?

Once you're in heaven, do you get stuck wearing the clothes you were buried in for eternity?

Why does a round pizza come in a square box?

What disease did cured ham actually have?

How is it that we put man on the moon before we figured out it would be a good idea to put wheels on luggage?

Why is it that people say they 'slept like a baby' when babies wake up like every two hours?

If a deaf person has to go to court, is it still called a hearing?

Why are you IN a movie, but you're ON TV?

Why do people pay to go up tall buildings and then put money in binoculars to look at things on the ground?

Why do doctors leave the room while you change?  They're going to see you naked anyway.

Why is 'bra' singular and 'panties' plural?

Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp, which no decent human being would eat?

If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a stupid song about him?

If the professor on Gilligan's Island can make a radio out of a coconut, why can't he fix a hole in a boat?

Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours?  They're both dogs!

If Wile E. Coyote had enough money to buy all that ACME crap, why didn't he just buy dinner?

If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?

If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons?

Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star have the same tune?  Why did you just try singing the two songs?

Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere, but call it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt?

Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog's face, he gets mad at you, but when you take him for a car ride, he sticks his head out the window?

Why do we press harder on a remote control when we know the batteries are going dead?

Why do banks charge a fee on 'insufficient funds' when they know there is not enough money?

Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?

Why do they use sterilized needles for death by lethal injection?

Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?

Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?

Why do Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?

Whose idea was it to put an 'S' in the word 'lisp'?

If people evolved from apes, why are there still apes?

Why is it that no matter what color bubble bath you use the bubbles are always white?

Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale?

Why do people constantly return to the refrigerator with hopes that something new to eat will have materialized?

Why do people keep running over a string a dozen times with their vacuum cleaner, then reach down, pick it up, examine it, then put it down to give the vacuum one more chance?

Why is it that no plastic bag will open from the end on your first try?

How do those dead bugs get into those enclosed light fixtures?

When we are in the supermarket and someone rams our ankle with a shopping cart then apologizes for doing so, why do we say, 'It's all right?'  Well, it isn't all right, so why don't we say, 'That really hurt, why don't you watch where you're going?'

Why is it that whenever you attempt to catch something that's falling off the table you always manage to knock something else over?

In winter why do we try to keep the house as warm as it was in summer when we complained about the heat?

How come you never hear father-in-law jokes?

AND MY FAVORITE...

The statistics on sanity is that one out of every four persons is suffering from some sort of mental illness.  Think of your three best friends -- if they're okay, then it's you.


----------



## keishashadow

most of the mysteries of the universe are listed above
thinking makes my head hurt

MH - what a score on a condo, way too cool!



marciemi said:


> Just a quick flyby to say hi to all. Lawrence - good luck at the dentist next week! We've been doing much the same here. I take Matt to get his wisdom teeth removed (all 4!) this afternoon. Kid is having a very rough time with his teeth - he's had two root canals since the year started (and is actually still not complete with one of them) and now this. We have dental insurance, but obviously the minimal "max" amount they have comes nowhere near this. *Oh well, - in 4 months he'll be the Air Force's problem!* Wish us luck and I'll let you all know how it goes!


the older they get, the bigger the problems get & the more they cost to fix
St L hang in there!

Donald so, when u going to Universal? have a feeling this is quite the dumb northerner question, but im going to let it fling & hope u don't laff too hard.  DH has the everglades on his bucket list.  We have 1/2 a day to kill before our flight home out of FLL early July.  Odd thing is most of the airboat places stop running between april & october  unbearably buggy/hot then or what?

mac - my fav snow is lake effect.  Just luv how they feel the need to categorize snow.  The 8 inches we're getting this time was termed "nor'easter's reverse effect"


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Mac.. are you a fellow educator???
> 
> TGIF everyone!!!  Gone check out "The Crazies" tonight.. along with training clients.  I'm actually going to offer my services to the "HOOTER" girls at the local Hooter's that is opening up in our community.  I did not know that they are REQUIRED to work out in order to be a Hooter girl.  Hopefully I can pick up one or two new clients.. More money for vacations
> 
> Have a great day!!!



is your question that am i an edumacator or a hooters girl?


the answer is 



minniejack said:


> here are questions from my mother I thought you'd all enjoy.
> QUESTIONS THAT HAUNT ME!




i just love the talents of the homies here!!

i had to make a pot of coffee  to read thru your list.
it's okay.
i didn't burn myself when i laughed my guts out ......

tanks for sharing that list with us homies.





keishashadow said:


> most of the mysteries of the universe are listed above
> thinking makes my head hurt
> 
> MH - what a score on a condo, way too cool!
> 
> 
> the older they get, the bigger the problems get & the more they cost to fix
> St L hang in there!
> 
> Donald so, when u going to Universal? have a feeling this is quite the dumb northerner question, but im going to let it fling & hope u don't laff too hard.  DH has the everglades on his bucket list.  We have 1/2 a day to kill before our flight home out of FLL early July.  Odd thing is most of the airboat places stop running between april & october  unbearably buggy/hot then or what?
> 
> mac - my fav snow is lake effect.  Just luv how they feel the need to categorize snow.  The 8 inches we're getting this time was termed "nor'easter's reverse effect"



well, i live a mile and a half off of northern Lake Michigan.
up here we call it lake effect snow.

so what you are really telling me is if i lived in your neck of the woods, i would have to learn the new lingo and call it nor'easter's reverse effect??

nah.
too many words for me.



mr mac recently told me that he would go with me to florida if we spent time in the everglades.

i told him i only do the motherland and the darkside in october.
and if he wanted to take me south, it had to be in another month with a side trip to the darkside.


maybe my Mr Mac and Mr Keishashadow could get together and do the big E together................


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> here are questions from my mother I thought you'd all enjoy.
> QUESTIONS THAT HAUNT ME!


My head hurts from contemplating all those burning questions


----------



## circelli

*marcie* those questions do make ya think....okay I am done thinking !!!


----------



## RAPstar

I agree with one of those questions. The man who put an "s" in the word "lisp" should be shot. 

And thanks for the help with my planning, homies! I posted a reply, with a few more small questions. :


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> And thanks for the help with my planning, homies! I posted a reply, with a few more small questions. :



*I would try to help ya out on all that planning,but US got me spoiled.I don't plan anymore,sorry..*


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> is your question that am i an edumacator or a hooters girl?
> 
> the answer is
> 
> well, i live a mile and a half off of northern Lake Michigan.
> up here we call it lake effect snow.
> 
> so what you are really telling me is if i lived in your neck of the woods, i would have to learn the new lingo and call it nor'easter's reverse effect??
> 
> nah.
> too many words for me.
> 
> 
> 
> mr mac recently told me that he would go with me to florida if we spent time in the everglades.
> 
> i told him i only do the motherland and the darkside in october.
> and if he wanted to take me south, it had to be in another month with a side trip to the darkside.
> 
> 
> maybe my Mr Mac and Mr Keishashadow could get together and do the big E together................


 
what a pair that would be...i have a feeling my mr would break ranks after a day & head for nearest casino

just read that that whole 'never smile at a crocodile' ditty has some merit...evidently, if you can see teeth when their mouths r shut, they're a croc...as if i'd ever get that close to check

i'd like to not get close to snow anymore either or have to hear what term they cook up to describe the next round of white stuff predicted for Tuesday here.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well my treck to the casino tomorrow is canceled(probaly for the best).The A-C guy did'nt get done today-heat is more important then loosing money!!
But I did get our room booked for my DW birthday at RPR for 2days in April and looking for A better rate for October for our annual HHN stay.
We will be there Saturday the March 27'th to see 3 Doors Down,we love there music so I hope they sound good live.I wanted to stay A night but no rooms on-site available at all.Oh well DW can drive me home!Well hopefully if I don't make her mad..*


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *I would try to help ya out on all that planning,but US got me spoiled.I don't plan anymore,sorry..*



Oh, gee thanks!  I'm so tempted to go back to US for that reason, but I haven't been to WDW in 10 or more years and I'm having withdrawls. Whether from the lack of Disney or the lack of over planning (well, really over planning) I don't know. 

Oh, and tell Mrs. Duck I say howdy!


----------



## macraven

double dee, sorry your day trip to tampa went south.

hope the april trip will be fantastic and much better than the time you went last year for her birthday.

i remember that story oh so well.




happy saturday afternoon homies...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Saturday afternoon all


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*


----------



## RAPstar

Howdy!


----------



## tink1957

Good Sunday Morning to you all, hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Skipping church today and getting ready for tomorrow. We have tickets to see the Harry Potter Exhibit at the Museum of Science this afternoon. It's the last day -- I don't know how we waited until the last minute, but we did. Probably a side effect of not planning our vacations since we've been going to Universal! 

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

Afternoon all.  Getting ready to fire up the pit to cook some Memphis-style Rendezvous ribs.  They're a dry rub rib grilled directly over charcoal instead of slow smoked for 6 or so hours.  If I remember (and aren't starving) I'll try to take a pic to post later tonight.


----------



## macraven

i will wait forever for your picture mad hattered


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i will wait forever for your picture mad hattered



SONOFA......we seriously ate them!!! I can't believe it.  I totally screwed up and forgot to take pics.  I'm thinking it was the beer.  I will make it up to you....promise.


----------



## keishashadow

hello


----------



## Coach81

Hey everyone!  Back to the work week...4 more weeks until a wonderful week off with spring break!!!

Quick question.. what do you all think of hybrid vehicles???  I've been intrigued by them since they first came out (mainly the Prius), and this weekend... out of the blue I went test-drive the Honda Insight and Third Gen Prius..  

Before I go any further I'd like to know all of your opinions on the hybrids.. good, bad, or indifferent..


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> SONOFA......we seriously ate them!!! I can't believe it.  I totally screwed up and forgot to take pics.  I'm thinking it was the beer.  I will make it up to you....promise.




do i have to come down there with a big stick .................



keishashadow said:


> hello










Coach81 said:


> Hey everyone!  Back to the work week...4 more weeks until a wonderful week off with spring break!!!
> 
> Quick question.. what do you all think of hybrid vehicles???  I've been intrigued by them since they first came out (mainly the Prius), and this weekend... out of the blue I went test-drive the Honda Insight and Third Gen Prius..
> 
> Before I go any further I'd like to know all of your opinions on the hybrids.. good, bad, or indifferent..



i'm not into the hybrid.
i read that the maintenance cost is high.


----------



## Coach81

Please educate me.. what type of maintenance??


----------



## wwessing

Hi, Y'all !

Haven't been around much for a while, only the occasional drop in.  Just got word this weekend that our 2011 trip to Vegas, Grand Canyon, etc. has been kaboshed.    DD17, our special needs daughter, is now refusing to go.  Can't leave her home, so we had to cancel.  

Right. . . . . here's the most excellent news, though, she said she wants to go back to Florida . . . specifically Hard Rock and Universal.  

If we can mirror our 2008 trip, we think she can handle it. She got out her park maps and posters, and her hotel room pics and put them back up in her bedroom.  She said that we MUST have the same room as before at HRH. . . . yikes, hope I can manage that.  She will obviously be 3 years older than last time we went, and while she has made some improvements, her autistic tendencies seem to get worse as she ages.  She is so unable to handle stress and change and absolutely must stick with her schedule and routine. . . no variables unless we know waaaay in advance and plan for it.  

Sorry I got off on that tangent, just came by to share my bad then really good news about 2011 vacation.

Guess I'll be spending some more time around here again. . . if I can find that time these days.  Been out of the loop for a while and going to need lots of updated information.  I'll probably just creep around and read for a while (that sound creepy and weird, doesn't it ).

Looking forward to reacquainting with everyone.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone

wwessing, Congrats on your new trip and  back to the asylum.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing fine *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Congrats to the US Olympic Men's Hockey Team for giving us a good run for our money in the game yesterday ... but


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Congrats to the US Olympic Men's Hockey Team for giving us a good run for our money in the game yesterday ... but


*At least the guys didn't do what the women did *


----------



## macraven

it feels like a monday here....


----------



## schumigirl

Good Evening everyone :-]


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Congrats to the US Olympic Men's Hockey Team for giving us a good run for our money in the game yesterday ... but


 
let's just say it's not going down easyespecially here in the 'burg.  Yinz guys put on a great show

mac not sure i've ever seen such a cheery hello

i know squat re cars, especially hybrids; just happy whatever one i climb into starts

ww guess u know best re ur DD the trip.  Have you shown DD all the kid-friendly things to do in Vegas?  We worked in short hop, skip & jump that included 4 days @ Disneyland, 1 @ Universal H, 3 nights in Vegas & 1 night on rim of GCanyon...lots of travel but quite a memorable trip..

24 beckons


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Congrats to the US Olympic Men's Hockey Team for giving us a good run for our money in the game yesterday ... but



What a great game!  We gave it hell and came pretty damn close.  I'll take that.  But....I gotta say....after watching the women celebrate it made me think that all the classy women must live in Edmonton...in which none of them were from.


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Hey everyone!  Back to the work week...4 more weeks until a wonderful week off with spring break!!!
> 
> Quick question.. what do you all think of hybrid vehicles???  I've been intrigued by them since they first came out (mainly the Prius), and this weekend... out of the blue I went test-drive the Honda Insight and Third Gen Prius..
> 
> Before I go any further I'd like to know all of your opinions on the hybrids.. good, bad, or indifferent..



not the greatest if you are thinking it's better for the environment--that battery is actually worse for it.  And unless you can get a great deal on a toyota--well...

We've been car shopping for a decent car for DD and the gas mileage on the Subaru Imprezas are pretty decent, plus they have all-wheel drive--bonus for snowy areas.  Gotta go snag the recent Consumer Reports off of sis to find out the details.

And fantastic news--WE HAD SCHOOL TODAY!!!


----------



## macraven

tell me that is not broccoli the male team is holding.


i'm still waking up....




off to the skool house in a few minutes.
catch youse later when the skool bell rings today


----------



## keishashadow

school is good

mj how late do u think ur kids will be going?  pa has 180 day min./end of June...i think we're up to a week makeup end of school year thus far


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> let's just say it's not going down easyespecially here in the 'burg.  Yinz guys put on a great show
> 
> mac not sure i've ever seen such a cheery hello
> 
> i know squat re cars, especially hybrids; just happy whatever one i climb into starts
> 
> ww guess u know best re ur DD the trip.  Have you shown DD all the kid-friendly things to do in Vegas?  We worked in short hop, skip & jump that included 4 days @ Disneyland, 1 @ Universal H, 3 nights in Vegas & 1 night on rim of GCanyon...lots of travel but quite a memorable trip..
> 
> 24 beckons



Yeah, my attitude should be like yours.. my Frontier is still running just fine.. think I'll surpress the urge to pick up a $400.00 car note 



minniejack said:


> not the greatest if you are thinking it's better for the environment--that battery is actually worse for it.  And unless you can get a great deal on a toyota--well...
> 
> We've been car shopping for a decent car for DD and the gas mileage on the Subaru Imprezas are pretty decent, plus they have all-wheel drive--bonus for snowy areas.  Gotta go snag the recent Consumer Reports off of sis to find out the details.
> 
> And fantastic news--WE HAD SCHOOL TODAY!!!



I hear ya.. I've decided to just enjoy my truck.. I caught a bit of a wild hair this weekend and went test drive the new Insight.. and Prius.. I loved the Prius.. but my truck is running great.. and it's PAID FOR 

Thanks for the info...and advice..


----------



## Coach81

macraven said:


> tell me that is not broccoli the male team is holding.
> 
> 
> i'm still waking up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to the skool house in a few minutes.
> catch youse later when the skool bell rings today



So you are a fellow educator???


----------



## tink1957

Good morning all, school was canceled here today, 
it's snowing again.....in Georgia.  Actually, school was canceled because a storm came through this morning and knocked out power in the main part of town.  Poor kids are going to be going to school in June if this keeps up.

Hope all is well with y'all.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> school is good
> 
> mj how late do u think ur kids will be going?  pa has 180 day min./end of June...i think we're up to a week makeup end of school year thus far


  We can't go past the 9th, I think.  WV just changed the law, but I read that the service union's contract wasn't changed, so that the bill really can't do a thing anyhow.

School homework is not good.  Teachers really cramming it on these kids.  And don't tell me they don't teach to the standardized tests.  No trips until last week in May. New York City Valentine's trip to be rescheduled for 2nd weekend in June--at least it'll be warm!

So, since it looks like the kids from my son's school won't get to go sing this Thursday in WV's capitol, I'm announcing it to you all.Congratulations to Triadelphia Middle School Honor Choir!!The only middle school in the state to achieve this honor!! They were supposed to go sing for the gov and music educators, but now the principal won't let them go. I heard the principal even asked the music teacher why did she submit an audition tape in the 1st place...I bet if it had been a sporting event, he wouldn't have questioned the honor.  Go figure...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 



macraven said:


> tell me that is not broccoli the male team is holding.
> 
> i'm still waking up....


 No Mac, it's not broccoli!!  It's green mums and hypericum berries - you can read the story here ...


----------



## circelli

minniejack said:


> So, since it looks like the kids from my son's school won't get to go sing this Thursday in WV's capitol, I'm announcing it to you all.Congratulations to Triadelphia Middle School Honor Choir!!The only middle school in the state to achieve this honor!! They were supposed to go sing for the gov and music educators, but now the principal won't let them go. I heard the principal even asked the music teacher why did she submit an audition tape in the 1st place...I bet if it had been a sporting event, he wouldn't have questioned the honor.  Go figure...



AWESOME!!!  That is a GREAT accomplishment...phooey on the Principal!!!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> We can't go past the 9th, I think. WV just changed the law, but I read that the service union's contract wasn't changed, so that the bill really can't do a thing anyhow.
> 
> School homework is not good. Teachers really cramming it on these kids. And don't tell me they don't teach to the standardized tests. No trips until last week in May. New York City Valentine's trip to be rescheduled for 2nd weekend in June--at least it'll be warm!
> 
> So, since it looks like the kids from my son's school won't get to go sing this Thursday in WV's capitol, I'm announcing it to you all.Congratulations to Triadelphia Middle School Honor Choir!!The only middle school in the state to achieve this honor!! They were supposed to go sing for the gov and music educators, but now the principal won't let them go. I heard the principal even asked the music teacher why did she submit an audition tape in the 1st place...I bet if it had been a sporting event, he wouldn't have questioned the honor. Go figure...


 
aw, that's not fair!  in our district it's up to the school board, not the principal.  There's a whole system in place for approvals, it takes months sometimes & none granted during standardized testing or September or May...except for sporting events

take solace that most in PA would be thrilled to be getting out of school on June 9th.  we have so many in-service days scheduled (easily 2 each month)  we typically start 3rd monday in Aug & go until mid June the way the calendar is drawn up, this year well into 3rd week of June if they don't make up some days before end of 'pre-snow' calendar.

i bought a pair of boots online today  jik anybody is looking, deal of day on amazon-bear claws, the dreadful winter killed my last pair of snowboots...no way am i going to wear my good ones in the snow


----------



## justprettynpink

I didn't realize there were so many of us educators on this board


----------



## Tinker-tude

Coach81 said:


> Hey everyone!  Back to the work week...4 more weeks until a wonderful week off with spring break!!!
> 
> Quick question.. what do you all think of hybrid vehicles???  I've been intrigued by them since they first came out (mainly the Prius), and this weekend... out of the blue I went test-drive the Honda Insight and Third Gen Prius..
> 
> Before I go any further I'd like to know all of your opinions on the hybrids.. good, bad, or indifferent..




We've had a Prius since 2002. We LOVE it! It gets great gas mileage and is surprisingly roomy and comfortable for a small car. Hybrids can only be maintained by the manufacturing company, but if you live close to your dealership, it's really a great car to have. You have to get used to the engine cutting out when it switches to battery mode. It's funny to see the alarm on a passenger's face when they're expecting to hear the gas engine all the time and it turns off at a stop light. It's also funny to see the surprise when you push on the gas and it moves without making a sound.

We've had no problems with ours and really like the way it drives, handles, uses very little gas, all the touchpad gadgets and graphs, etc. They're great little cars, and we've been very happy with ours.

Tamie


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> So, since it looks like the kids from my son's school won't get to go sing this Thursday in WV's capitol, I'm announcing it to you all.Congratulations to Triadelphia Middle School Honor Choir!!The only middle school in the state to achieve this honor!! They were supposed to go sing for the gov and music educators, but now the principal won't let them go. I heard the principal even asked the music teacher why did she submit an audition tape in the 1st place...I bet if it had been a sporting event, he wouldn't have questioned the honor.  Go figure...




You know, that sounds like something that happened to my sister's cheerleading team. They had won the state championship and qualified for nationals that were being held in Hawaii that year. The trip was approved by the district if they could come up with all of the money. They had fundraisers all year, saved money from odd jobs, and got a corporate sponser to help cover the rest of the cost. Two weeks before the competition, the principal said he wouldn't approve the release from school because other students might think it was unfair that the cheerleaders got to go to Hawaii. When the students signed a petition to let them go, he still wouldn't budge because he still didn't think it was fair.   He was probably offended that he wasn't invited to go with them. Appeals from the parents didn't work either. They missed the trip and the competition. And the principal wasn't the principal the next year.


----------



## RAPstar

Uuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhh! Not feeling well today. Some sort of stomach bug. Threw up twice last night and had several bathroom runs today.  Now I'm just achy and tired. Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> So you are a fellow educator???




high school.....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> 
> No Mac, it's not broccoli!!  It's green mums and hypericum berries - you can read the story here ...



i shall wear my glasses when i read this thread in the future.
broccoli, smoccoli.........




justprettynpink said:


> I didn't realize there were so many of us educators on this board




to the newest homie here:

justprettynpink

i smell another  is on board..

welcome back home.
it's just as bad here as it can be in the classrooms on some days...


hope you stick around and jump in and join us yak.




RAPstar said:


> Uuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhh! Not feeling well today. Some sort of stomach bug. Threw up twice last night and had several bathroom runs today.  Now I'm just achy and tired. Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day.



thank you for sharing.............

feel better real soon...






catch youse when the skool bells rings today.....


----------



## justprettynpink

macraven said:


> high school.....
> 
> 
> 
> High school too.....


----------



## keishashadow

humpty day


----------



## Coach81

justprettynpink said:


> I didn't realize there were so many of us educators on this board




*Raises Hand*
17 year teacher/coach here!


----------



## Coach81

Tinker-tude said:


> We've had a Prius since 2002. We LOVE it! It gets great gas mileage and is surprisingly roomy and comfortable for a small car. Hybrids can only be maintained by the manufacturing company, but if you live close to your dealership, it's really a great car to have. You have to get used to the engine cutting out when it switches to battery mode. It's funny to see the alarm on a passenger's face when they're expecting to hear the gas engine all the time and it turns off at a stop light. It's also funny to see the surprise when you push on the gas and it moves without making a sound.
> 
> We've had no problems with ours and really like the way it drives, handles, uses very little gas, all the touchpad gadgets and graphs, etc. They're great little cars, and we've been very happy with ours.
> 
> Tamie



Wow.. a positive post about a hybrid!!

I have been catching major flak from the wife about this.. she seems to think that a "man" should not drive a Prius.. that it is a "wussy" car... 

I personally feel just like you.. I test drove them a few times, and I really like them.. especially the gen IIIs!  But due to my wife's comments, and the $400.00 that I'll get to keep in my pocket per month.. for the time being I think I'll stay with my Frontier.. but thanks for the info.. Perhaps the day will come down the road when I will get one.. no matter what the wife thinks


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Wow.. a positive post about a hybrid!!
> 
> I have been catching major flak from the wife about this.. she seems to think that a "man" should not drive a Prius.. that it is a "wussy" car...
> 
> I personally feel just like you.. I test drove them a few times, and I really like them.. especially the gen IIIs!  But due to my wife's comments, and the $400.00 that I'll get to keep in my pocket per month.. for the time being I think I'll stay with my Frontier.. but thanks for the info.. Perhaps the day will come down the road when I will get one.. no matter what the wife thinks



my next door Male neighbor drives a prius and likes his.

AND JUST GOT THE TEXT FROM DS!! THEY'RE GOING ON THEIR TRIP!!!  Now, let's hope they can  remember the songs--they didn't think they were going, so they started rehearsing for the spring musical--songs from the Broadway show, In The Heights.


----------



## donaldduck352

Coach81 said:


> I have been catching major flak from the wife about this.. she seems to think that a "man" should not drive a Prius.. that it is a "wussy" car...



 *In reality they are nice cars.I know A few people that drive hy-brids and drove with them-I like them.The only thing they complain about is like PP posted all maitenence gotta be done by dealer.And I just can't imagine the cost if something breaks on them!!!*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Hope yer all well,Im just comin out of a  3 day migraine.

Tell youse I was cursing UK gun law coz if I would have quite happily blown ma heid aff to get some relief !!


----------



## macraven

justprettynpink said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high school.....
> 
> 
> 
> High school too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Raises Hand*
> 17 year teacher/coach here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. a positive post about a hybrid!!
> 
> I have been catching major flak from the wife about this.. she seems to think that a "man" should not drive a Prius.. that it is a "wussy" car...
> 
> I personally feel just like you.. I test drove them a few times, and I really like them.. especially the gen IIIs!  But due to my wife's comments, and the $400.00 that I'll get to keep in my pocket per month.. for the time being I think I'll stay with my Frontier.. but thanks for the info.. Perhaps the day will come down the road when I will get one.. no matter what the wife thinks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't think the prius is a wussy car.
> if you don't buy a pink one, you would be fine.
> 
> i heard the same issue that tink-a-tude stated.
> if you are near a dealer for maintenance work, it can be all good.
> 
> 
> 
> minniejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> my next door Male neighbor drives a prius and likes his.
> 
> AND [FONT="Comic Sans MS"[SIZE="5"]]JUST GOT THE TEXT FROM DS!! THEY'RE GOING ON THEIR TRIP!!!  Now, let's hope they can  remember the songs--they didn't think they were going, so they started rehearsing for the spring musical--songs from the Broadway show, In The Heights.[/FONT][/SIZE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOO HOO...........
> party on wayne
> 
> 
> 
> scotlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey youse....
> 
> Hope yer all well,Im just comin out of a  3 day migraine.
> 
> Tell youse I was cursing UK gun law coz if I would have quite happily blown ma heid aff to get some relief !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a passport.
> maybe i should come visit you and hide all the knives in youse house...
Click to expand...


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Hope yer all well,Im just comin out of a  3 day migraine.
> 
> Tell youse I was cursing UK gun law coz if I would have quite happily blown ma heid aff to get some relief !!



*Hope you stay better!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Hope yer all well,Im just comin out of a  3 day migraine.
> 
> Tell youse I was cursing UK gun law coz if I would have quite happily blown ma heid aff to get some relief !!


----------



## macraven

*IT IS WAKE UP TIME.


GET OUT OF BED......*



remember, it is friday eve today!


----------



## keishashadow

and for bonus points

it's the day to take out the trash


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> and for bonus points
> 
> it's the day to take out the trash



DOH!  Well.....if you actually remember to take it out it is.


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> my next door Male neighbor drives a prius and likes his.
> 
> AND JUST GOT THE TEXT FROM DS!! THEY'RE GOING ON THEIR TRIP!!!  Now, let's hope they can  remember the songs--they didn't think they were going, so they started rehearsing for the spring musical--songs from the Broadway show, In The Heights.


Thanks for the Prius feedback.. Awesome for your DS I hope they can remember!


donaldduck352 said:


> *In reality they are nice cars.I know A few people that drive hy-brids and drove with them-I like them.The only thing they complain about is like PP posted all maitenence gotta be done by dealer.And I just can't imagine the cost if something breaks on them!!!*


Good point.. hopefully it would be under warranty 


keishashadow said:


> and for bonus points
> 
> it's the day to take out the trash



Yesterday was trash day for us.. I took it out..

This weekend's potential movies- Gonna take my son to see Alice in Wonderland in 3D.. might also go check out Brooklyn's Finest.

Hang on. gang.. one more day!!!


----------



## keishashadow

here, kitty, kitty, kitty






i cannot waitfor this movie, only problem i kept putting off the mr to see avatar, his turn to pick the flick & sunday's shot for oldest spawn's 1st game of the season...am i ready for some (more) football?

http://stormerie.com/headCoach


----------



## tink1957

Good morning all!

We're going to see Alice this weekend after our GAD service (picking up roadside trash for 3 hours).  I can't wait.


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're going to see AIWL in 3D on an IMAX screen this weekend as well!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Struggling to stay awake while I listen to a conference call. My office door is closed and my space heater is on...it would be so easy to nap! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

if you can't beat them...

morning all


----------



## tink1957

Good morning to you all.


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> here, kitty, kitty, kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot waitfor this movie, only problem i kept putting off the mr to see avatar, his turn to pick the flick & sunday's shot for oldest spawn's 1st game of the season...am i ready for some (more) football?
> 
> http://stormerie.com/headCoach


We may have to wait to see Alice next weekend as my oldest now says he would rather go sleep at Paw Paws 


tink1957 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We're going to see Alice this weekend after our GAD service (picking up roadside trash for 3 hours).  I can't wait.


Morning!


Mad Hattered said:


> We're going to see AIWL in 3D on an IMAX screen this weekend as well!


Wow.. now *that's* the way to see it!!


tink1957 said:


> Good morning to you all.



Morning all. have a great day, and a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Yeah, Coach....we have an awesome theater about 5 miles from our house.  It has 20 theaters including a giant IMAX screen.  Check out just half of the lobby inside of our theater.  What's it remind you of? 











Unlike Sci-Fi...these cars are real!

They serve up beer, wine, hamburgers, hot wings, whole pizzas, etc and can all be taken into the movie with you.  The have a half-scale bowling alley and huge game room on the other side of the lobby.  They are one of ten  theaters in the whole U.S. that feature D-Box seats.  Those are motion sensored seats that vibrate and move to match the action on the screen.

http://www.d-box.com/en/movie-theatre/

It's pretty sweet living so close.  It's like a little bit of Disney and Universal without having to travel 1,500 miles.   We have tickets for the 3:45 show today.


----------



## keishashadow

going to local imax suddenly pales....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Took these on our afternoon walk about 1/2 hour ago ... gotta love the melting!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Took these on our afternoon walk about 1/2 hour ago ... gotta love the melting!!!


 
showing off all the grass eh?

we're supposed to finally break 30 degrees this weekend today, im hoping to see some of that green stuff peek out under what is now mostly hard-packed ice.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> showing off all the grass eh?
> 
> we're supposed to finally break 30 degrees this weekend today, im hoping to see some of that green stuff peek out under what is now mostly hard-packed ice.



only in the 30s?

we're starting in the 50s ...and staying there all week    don't hate me!

Meltin is lookin good Bonny....would you believe we have even LESS snow left?!  It's nutz


----------



## marciemi

All right, I'll post my snow pics as well.  We've had very little snow this winter, but all of this snow left here is STILL from the blizzard we had Dec 8 - nearly 3 months ago.  Temps in the upper 30's to lower 40's are actually finally melting it.  Still lots of snow in this pic:






But look --- you can see the grass here!  






And the snow is off the roads so you can actually bike or run:






Someday it may all be gone - hopefully not by this evening though since I'm heading out skiing!  Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## macraven

is it saturday evening already............


----------



## circelli

hey there everyone 
I hope you all are having a GREAT weekend 
Has anyone been to A Great Wolf Lodge before?
My parents, sister, boys and I are going next week when my DH is working in Mexico!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

It's already 62 degrees here at 11:30!   I just loaded the bbq grill into the trunk and we are headed to a State Park to do some hiking and eating!


----------



## bubba's mom

circelli said:


> Has anyone been to A Great Wolf Lodge before?




Yep...it's fun.

Warm weekend...in the 50s...taking Max for a family walk


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're back from a wonderful day.  We drove 30 miles south to Washington State Park and did some grillin' and chillin'.  

http://www.mostateparks.com/washington.htm

I made up a marinade of Walkerswood Jamaican Jerk paste and olive oil and threw some skinless chicken breasts in. We also took some romaine hearts and yellow squash to throw on the grill.  We got our grill set up and sat back and enjoyed the view.  We are at a tiny stone pavilion approx 250-300 feet above the valley and river below. 






Here are a couple of shots off the cliff edge.  It's much more beautiful during the spring and summer...but we'll take an upper 60's day when we can get one.






(Dana sporting her Tigger hoodie she got at DTD. 





A semi-Burton-esque tree 






Really hard at work doing what I love to do.  And with a decent view to boot...sounds like a plan...











Mmmmmmmmm....food!











After lunch we packed up and drove to the bottom of the valley pictured in the pics above.  We then hiked the 1,000 Step Trail to a stone pavillion perched over a bluff.











Just to prove that we HAVE had bitterly cold temps this winter....here is a frozen waterfall off one of the bluffs...






This is a shot from that pavillion back to the one we were on top of when we grilled lunch.  I zoomed in as much as I could...






Soooooo.......that's what we did today.  But last night we had an Amittyville Horror flashback.  For no apparent reason, we had Jodie the pig show up on our front porch!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hattered looks like A beautiful day,and great scenary to boot.I bet the valley is gorgoues in the summer.
You and I have the samething in common,we love too BBQ!!

The weather has been great here this weekend.I got the cold my kids had for over A week or I would be cooking on the grill today also.Next time I BBQ i'll post some pics!!

That midnight hog on the porch looks scary...
We got them here also.*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.

Happy Monday! Is there such a thing?

DH discovered a great new diet and has lost 20+ pounds in three weeks. I've kind of been doing it and lost 5 this week. 

All we're doing is eating a lot more fiber. That's it. Fills you up, digests slowly, keeps you from getting hungry. Why didn't we try this before?

Nice to see the weather warming up again. Love all the pics!


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.
> 
> Happy Monday! Is there such a thing?
> 
> DH discovered a great new diet and has lost 20+ pounds in three weeks. I've kind of been doing it and lost 5 this week.
> 
> All we're doing is eating a lot more fiber. That's it. Fills you up, digests slowly, keeps you from getting hungry. Why didn't we try this before?
> 
> Nice to see the weather warming up again. Love all the pics!



don't you just hate that men can lose weight so easily? Life's just not fair...

I've been on a diet since the doc said, "I see you've gained a little Christmas weight..." That was one week ago.  Mind you, I was there exactly same time last yr and he didn't say that. Want to be a Totally Hot Universal Goddess by summer  Here's to thinking skinny thoughts.


----------



## Coach81

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.
> 
> Happy Monday! Is there such a thing?
> 
> DH discovered a great new diet and has lost 20+ pounds in three weeks. I've kind of been doing it and lost 5 this week.
> 
> All we're doing is eating a lot more fiber. That's it. Fills you up, digests slowly, keeps you from getting hungry. Why didn't we try this before?
> 
> Nice to see the weather warming up again. Love all the pics!


I have dropped about 20 since our latest visit to Disney and the "Disney Deluxe Dining Plan".. hoping to drop another 10 before our May trip..


minniejack said:


> don't you just hate that men can lose weight so easily? Life's just not fair...
> 
> I've been on a diet since the doc said, "I see you've gained a little Christmas weight..." That was one week ago.  Mind you, I was there exactly same time last yr and he didn't say that. Want to be a Totally Hot Universal Goddess by summer  Here's to thinking skinny thoughts.



AMEN!!!  Want to look nice for our upcoming May trip as well.. I'm about 10 - 15 lbs away from being my lightest since high school!!!  'Couse being a personal trainer help 

Bah.. I hate Mondays!!!

Thanks for the pics, Hatter.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

those r some nice pics, i always wanted to see niagara falls frozen over just didn't want to do the drive in the winter.  anybody ever see that phenom?

my weekend:  Alice was 10 s up!  The Erie Storm crushed Reading Express this weekend& i lost money yet another casino - par for the course.  All that ying, gotta have a yang...paper'woman' put a hole in my custom size storm door flinging the sunday paper.  She's a big girl with an evidently bigger arm to separate the bottom section from the frame.

let the week begin


----------



## Mad Hattered

Oh...BTW....Alice in Wonderland kicked butt!!  The 3D and visuals were off the charts!!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> those r some nice pics, i always wanted to see niagara falls frozen over just didn't want to do the drive in the winter.  anybody ever see that phenom?
> 
> my weekend:  Alice was 10 s up!  The Erie Storm crushed Reading Express this weekend& i lost money yet another casino - par for the course.  All that ying, gotta have a yang...paper'woman' put a hole in my custom size storm door flinging the sunday paper.  She's a big girl with an evidently bigger arm to separate the bottom section from the frame.
> 
> let the week begin


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> The Erie Storm crushed Reading Express this weekend & i lost money yet another casino



*ahem* 

Musta been the karma bus at the casino? 



luv ya!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... Happy Monday


----------



## minniejack

what would you all do??

here's the scenario:  One niece, from the side of the family that doesn't include us in anything and won't even speak to us while we are in the same room, had a baby out of wedlock one year ago.  Of the entire family, I do half like her.  Now, she is getting married on the day we leave for Disney.

I've already rearranged my trip, including all dining ressies to that week in anticipation of school starting earlier next yr.

Wasn't even told of her plans until I mentioned to MIL about Disney.

Oh and the Disney trip hits both of my kids birthdays--whereas changing it will not.  And rearranged for cross country schedules

Would you all try to rearrange the trip, yet again.  Or just be thankful that me and my kids don't have to pretend to even remotely like them while they treat us like dirt and basically snarl anything at us when we are around???


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> what would you all do??
> 
> here's the scenario:  One niece, from the side of the family that doesn't include us in anything and won't even speak to us while we are in the same room, had a baby out of wedlock one year ago.  Of the entire family, I do half like her.  Now, she is getting married on the day we leave for Disney.
> 
> I've already rearranged my trip, including all dining ressies to that week in anticipation of school starting earlier next yr.
> 
> Wasn't even told of her plans until I mentioned to MIL about Disney.
> 
> Oh and the Disney trip hits both of my kids birthdays--whereas changing it will not.  And rearranged for cross country schedules
> 
> Would you all try to rearrange the trip, yet again.  Or just be thankful that me and my kids don't have to pretend to even remotely like them while they treat us like dirt and basically snarl anything at us when we are around???



She'd be getting a postcard from Disney explaining how sorry you were for missing her wedding!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

There are some awesome wedding ornaments in the Christmas store at Downtown Disney. I would make it a point to pick one up, as a special present she could not get anywhere else. You could even personalize it...

Maria


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> She'd be getting a postcard from Disney explaining how sorry you were for missing her wedding!!





Worfiedoodles said:


> There are some awesome wedding ornaments in the Christmas store at Downtown Disney. I would make it a point to pick one up, as a special present she could not get anywhere else. You could even personalize it...
> 
> Maria


  thanks for the help--you've made my decision--that was easy


----------



## drag n' fly

Nice pics mad hattered! Umm quick question...why do you bbq lettuce?


----------



## Mad Hattered

drag n' fly said:


> Nice pics mad hattered! Umm quick question...why do you bbq lettuce?





Because everything is better grilled!!  It's good stuff!!!  You should try it sometime.  Split a romaine head in half and brush with olive oil and salt and pepper.  Throw it on cut side down for 3 or 4 minutes over medium coals.  Then dice it up and serve with a balsamic vinegarette.  I usually grill a red pepper and add to the salad too. YUM!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> *ahem*
> 
> Musta been the karma bus at the casino?
> 
> 
> 
> luv ya!


 




sore loser, eh?





minniejack said:


> thanks for the help--you've made my decision--that was easy


 
i vote u take them with u for a destination wedding

not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  forgot to mention hooray for the principal coming to his senses?  did u see the Kennywood season tix offer?   we're going to pass, always wind up with a couple near-free tix, so not worth it for us...neighborhood going downhill in handbasket & don't want to be down that way @ night much.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> sore loser, eh?



nah...could care less actually 

MJ--I saw screw the wedding and go on vacation.  Obviously it's all about "them" and don't have anyone else in consideration (you didn't even know about it that far in advance)....do what they said...get gift from Disney and/or postcard!   Gotta look out for you...nobody else does (or cares it seems)!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.
> 
> Happy Monday! Is there such a thing?
> 
> DH discovered a great new diet and has lost 20+ pounds in three weeks. I've kind of been doing it and lost 5 this week.
> 
> All we're doing is eating a lot more fiber. That's it. Fills you up, digests slowly, keeps you from getting hungry. Why didn't we try this before?



if pizza would taste like fiber, then we all would be skinny like youse.





keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> All that ying, gotta have a yang...paper'woman' put a hole in my custom size storm door flinging the sunday paper.  She's a big girl with an evidently bigger arm to separate the bottom section from the frame.
> 
> let the week begin



start tipping the big girl and her aim will improve



minniejack said:


> what would you all do??
> 
> here's the scenario:  One niece, from the side of the family that doesn't include us in anything and won't even speak to us while we are in the same room, had a baby out of wedlock one year ago.  Of the entire family, I do half like her.  Now, she is getting married on the day we leave for Disney.
> 
> I've already rearranged my trip, including all dining ressies to that week in anticipation of school starting earlier next yr.
> 
> Wasn't even told of her plans until I mentioned to MIL about Disney.
> 
> Oh and the Disney trip hits both of my kids birthdays--whereas changing it will not.  And rearranged for cross country schedules
> 
> Would you all try to rearrange the trip, yet again.  Or just be thankful that me and my kids don't have to pretend to even remotely like them while they treat us like dirt and basically snarl anything at us when we are around???



are you seriously asking us that question?
chose the motherland/darkside over a wedding?


hands down.
do your planned trip.

besides, your invite will probably be "lost in the mail" since they aren't even cordial to youse.



drag n' fly said:


> Nice pics mad hattered! Umm quick question...why do you bbq lettuce?





to another new homie here!

drag n' fly

Aquaman always cooks up right.

i read his tshirt.


stay with us and play!





this working everyday is getting old quite fast.
it cuts into the "me time."


----------



## minniejack

there I just gave a big group hug to the bride--love you guys!


----------



## drag n' fly

Mad Hattered said:


> Because everything is better grilled!!  It's good stuff!!!  You should try it sometime.  Split a romaine head in half and brush with olive oil and salt and pepper.  Throw it on cut side down for 3 or 4 minutes over medium coals.  Then dice it up and serve with a balsamic vinegarette.  I usually grill a red pepper and add to the salad too. YUM!



Ok that does sound yummy. What a great idea and thanks for the mini recipie


----------



## drag n' fly

to another new homie here!

drag n' fly

Aquaman always cooks up right.

i read his tshirt.


stay with us and play!


Thanks for the warm welcome. I am ready to play with the big dogs now


----------



## marciemi

A sad day here.  Had to put our cat (Pepper) down today  she would have been 21 next month.  Had her a lot longer than the kids so far!  We actually had two sisters and had to put her sister down nearly 3 years ago (at 18).  Pepper had been doing really well, but started deteriorating over the last week or so and this weekend was having trouble walking or doing much of anything.  Just kind of stayed with her and Royce held her pretty much the whole evening last night.  Put her down on a blanket at bedtime and she didnt move between then and morning.  Matt came home this morning and he and I carried her outside a bit and then left her (inside) in the sun where she likes it.  Picked up Stephen and Eric at lunch time to let them come home and say goodbye and my husband and I took her in early afternoon.  She still hadnt moved at all, but was trying to lift her head up some.  She didnt even move when they gave her the injection.  Probably could have just waited it out another 24 hours or so but there didnt seem to be a point.  She wasnt in pain I dont think, but she wasnt really there at all either.  So we have some sad folks here today.  When we got them we were both in the Army and I was worrying about heading out on an FTX (field training exercise).  That was June 89  long before we even thought about the kids!  Just a couple pics  Pepper as a kitten, then last April when we took a pic with the boys and sent it into the paper for her 20th birthday:


----------



## keishashadow

marcisorry, that part of pet ownership is so hard to deal with...hang in there.


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> A sad day here.  Had to put our cat (Pepper) down today  she would have been 21 next month.  Had her a lot longer than the kids so far!  We actually had two sisters and had to put her sister down nearly 3 years ago (at 18).  Pepper had been doing really well, but started deteriorating over the last week or so and this weekend was having trouble walking or doing much of anything.  Just kind of stayed with her and Royce held her pretty much the whole evening last night.  Put her down on a blanket at bedtime and she didnt move between then and morning.  Matt came home this morning and he and I carried her outside a bit and then left her (inside) in the sun where she likes it.  Picked up Stephen and Eric at lunch time to let them come home and say goodbye and my husband and I took her in early afternoon.  She still hadnt moved at all, but was trying to lift her head up some.  She didnt even move when they gave her the injection.  Probably could have just waited it out another 24 hours or so but there didnt seem to be a point.  She wasnt in pain I dont think, but she wasnt really there at all either.  So we have some sad folks here today.  When we got them we were both in the Army and I was worrying about heading out on an FTX (field training exercise).  That was June 89  long before we even thought about the kids!  Just a couple pics  Pepper as a kitten, then last April when we took a pic with the boys and sent it into the paper for her 20th birthday:


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> those r some nice pics, i always wanted to see niagara falls frozen over just didn't want to do the drive in the winter.  anybody ever see that phenom?
> 
> my weekend:  Alice was 10 s up!  The Erie Storm crushed Reading Express this weekend& i lost money yet another casino - par for the course.  All that ying, gotta have a yang...paper'woman' put a hole in my custom size storm door flinging the sunday paper.  She's a big girl with an evidently bigger arm to separate the bottom section from the frame.
> 
> let the week begin


Taking my oldest to see it possibly this Friday night!  I hope we enjoy it as much!



Mad Hattered said:


> Oh...BTW....Alice in Wonderland kicked butt!!  The 3D and visuals were off the charts!!


Awesome.. I LOVE 3D!!!!



minniejack said:


> what would you all do??
> 
> here's the scenario:  One niece, from the side of the family that doesn't include us in anything and won't even speak to us while we are in the same room, had a baby out of wedlock one year ago.  Of the entire family, I do half like her.  Now, she is getting married on the day we leave for Disney.
> 
> I've already rearranged my trip, including all dining ressies to that week in anticipation of school starting earlier next yr.
> 
> Wasn't even told of her plans until I mentioned to MIL about Disney.
> 
> Oh and the Disney trip hits both of my kids birthdays--whereas changing it will not.  And rearranged for cross country schedules
> 
> Would you all try to rearrange the trip, yet again.  Or just be thankful that me and my kids don't have to pretend to even remotely like them while they treat us like dirt and basically snarl anything at us when we are around???



Take the trip...


----------



## Coach81

marciemi said:


> A sad day here.  Had to put our cat (Pepper) down today – she would have been 21 next month.  Had her a lot longer than the kids so far!  We actually had two sisters and had to put her sister down nearly 3 years ago (at 18).  Pepper had been doing really well, but started deteriorating over the last week or so and this weekend was having trouble walking or doing much of anything.  Just kind of stayed with her and Royce held her pretty much the whole evening last night.  Put her down on a blanket at bedtime and she didn’t move between then and morning.  Matt came home this morning and he and I carried her outside a bit and then left her (inside) in the sun where she likes it.  Picked up Stephen and Eric at lunch time to let them come home and say goodbye and my husband and I took her in early afternoon.  She still hadn’t moved at all, but was trying to lift her head up some.  She didn’t even move when they gave her the injection.  Probably could have just waited it out another 24 hours or so but there didn’t seem to be a point.  She wasn’t in pain I don’t think, but she wasn’t really there at all either.  So we have some sad folks here today.  When we got them we were both in the Army and I was worrying about heading out on an FTX (field training exercise).  That was June ’89 – long before we even thought about the kids!  Just a couple pics – Pepper as a kitten, then last April when we took a pic with the boys and sent it into the paper for her 20th birthday:



So sorry for your loss..
This is why we don't have pets anymore.. we had a toy poddle named "Jasmin" -after Aladdin- and we all fell completely in love with her... she died suddenly after only a few years.. it tore our hearts out.. and I told my wife.. never again.  Too much pain.. so we have not had one since.. when we want to play with pets, we go to my brother's house, he has two dogs..


----------



## Mad Hattered

So sorry to hear about your loss marci.  We lost 3 pets in the last 3 years so I know how hard it is.  Hang in there!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oh *Marci*, I am so sorry! My feline friend Worf is 17, so I know we will be facing it soon. We lost his brother two years ago...such a sad time for your entire family! 

Maria


----------



## drag n' fly

Losing a pet is so painful.... We have endured many moments such as the one you described and it leaves such an empty spot.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Marcie - so sorry to hear about Pepper ...


----------



## circelli

marcie - Sorry to hear about Pepper


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody, hope your day is going well.

Marci, I'm so sorry you lost your Pepper, we lost our dog Harley last year and I still miss him.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Well I guess the dental problems keep mounting up cause my teeth were worse off than what I thought and they were only able to get 8 of the 16 out and they had to cut them out.
Needless to say 4 days later and still hurting and have to follow up with dentist this friday *


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> A sad day here.  Had to put our cat (Pepper) down today  she would have been 21 next month.  Had her a lot longer than the kids so far!  We actually had two sisters and had to put her sister down nearly 3 years ago (at 18).  Pepper had been doing really well, but started deteriorating over the last week or so and this weekend was having trouble walking or doing much of anything.  Just kind of stayed with her and Royce held her pretty much the whole evening last night.  Put her down on a blanket at bedtime and she didnt move between then and morning.  Matt came home this morning and he and I carried her outside a bit and then left her (inside) in the sun where she likes it.  Picked up Stephen and Eric at lunch time to let them come home and say goodbye and my husband and I took her in early afternoon.  She still hadnt moved at all, but was trying to lift her head up some.  She didnt even move when they gave her the injection.  Probably could have just waited it out another 24 hours or so but there didnt seem to be a point.  She wasnt in pain I dont think, but she wasnt really there at all either.  So we have some sad folks here today.  When we got them we were both in the Army and I was worrying about heading out on an FTX (field training exercise).  That was June 89  long before we even thought about the kids!  Just a couple pics  Pepper as a kitten, then last April when we took a pic with the boys and sent it into the paper for her 20th birthday:



marcie.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at a loss for words.
losing a pet is like losing a family member.

i know this is a hard time for you and the family.



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Well I guess the dental problems keep mounting up cause my teeth were worse off than what I thought and they were only able to get 8 of the 16 out and they had to cut them out.
> Needless to say 4 days later and still hurting and have to follow up with dentist this friday *



oh no....

they couldn't do all the teeth last week?
sending you mummy dust with hopes it will make you feel better real soon.


----------



## macraven

i'm taking off work tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm taking off work tomorrow.


 
playing hookey is


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> playing hookey is



yea, work is highly over rated.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks everyone for all the condolences.  Everyone seems to be hanging in there today.  Don't think we're ready to consider another pet any time soon - maybe after Matt heads off to college this summer we'll see.  Anyway, just wanted to share a couple more cheerful pics from our National Honor Society banquet this evening with Matt (NHS President) and his loving little brother Stephen!


----------



## macraven

great pic of the boys marcie!


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> A sad day here.  Had to put our cat (Pepper) down today – she would have been 21 next month.




Wow, so sorry Marcie.... Sounds like she had a wonderful life with you. 





ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Well I guess the dental problems keep mounting up cause my teeth were worse off than what I thought and they were only able to get 8 of the 16 out and they had to cut them out.
> Needless to say 4 days later and still hurting and have to follow up with dentist this friday *




OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 I'm not dreading my appointment at the dentist on Thursday nearly as much now. Hope you heal well and recover quickly. Ibuprofen is the BEST for mouth pain.






macraven said:


> i'm taking off work tomorrow.





WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Party time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

May you enjoy your bon-bons and foot rubs. Or whatever you have planned.



Minnie, I love the advice everyone else gave you. A Disney gift is appropriate, and probably more than they deserve since you weren't informed about it until you brought the trip up.



I can't wait to see Alice! We were planning to go the night it came out, but we've all been sick. By the time DH gets home from work, we haven't wanted to do anything but lay around and make wishes about magic food that will walk over to us after it heats itsself. 

Maybe next week after DH's finals are over.




Welcome to drag 'n fly!  Glad you could join us. Did you bring a diet coke for me, by chance?


----------



## Coach81

Great looking boys, Marci!

Happy Hump Day Everyone!!!

Looking forward to checking out Alice in 3D this weekend with my son... we had to skip it last weekend.. thanks to your reviews, I'm REALLY EXCITED about it!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> yea, *work* is highly over rated.


 
one of those four letter words i avoid like the plague

marci - your boys r color-co-ordinated...did u arrange that?

tink  - nothing worse than spring fever(s) & teeth woes

It's humpty day again!
grab ur gear, shake ur rear, the weekend will soon be here im sorta *not* like a rapper, anything to put this week to bed works for me


----------



## minniejack

DD saw Alice on Friday and hasn't quit talking about it--we plan to all go together and see it on the IMAX in Pittsburgh and try out PF Chang's new menu.  1 more week, though, got governor school audition for DD this weekend and a coal mining dance in the Burgh that I'm absolutely dreading.

No one in my family can see that the audition will be 2 hours of driving one way for me and DD. Meanwhile, DH has to take DS to Pitt (one hour one way)for his weekly cello lesson.  Then everybody wants to return to the house, change, leave the kids home alone, and me and DH drive right back up to Pitts with barely time to spare? Can't we just all meet at the hotel get changed and the kids could hang out in the pool and then all sleep together in one room?  Not to mention that a vendor is paying for the room and normally breakfast, too--it'd be a nice little mini family vaca.

Sometimes I think I'm the only logical one in this family.  And you know what is sad is the fact that I'll be a push over and return to the house, change and rush back up to Pittsburgh.


----------



## macraven

good wednesday morning homies!!  


it is trash day again.

for some reason our block was the first on the list this morning.

can you say, 7:00 am............?


good thing we put it out at 5:30 this morning.



it is so nice to sleep in to 7 in the morning.

i should do this more often.


----------



## justprettynpink

Sure wish that the mean ole IRS would send me my refund so I could have a REALLY good time at US


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> DD saw Alice on Friday and hasn't quit talking about it--we plan to all go together and see it on the IMAX in Pittsburgh and try out PF Chang's new menu.  1 more week, though, got governor school audition for DD this weekend and a coal mining dance in the Burgh that I'm absolutely dreading.
> 
> No one in my family can see that the audition will be 2 hours of driving one way for me and DD. Meanwhile, DH has to take DS to Pitt (one hour one way)for his weekly cello lesson.  Then everybody wants to return to the house, change, leave the kids home alone, and me and DH drive right back up to Pitts with barely time to spare? Can't we just all meet at the hotel get changed and the kids could hang out in the pool and then all sleep together in one room?  Not to mention that a vendor is paying for the room and normally breakfast, too--it'd be a nice little mini family vaca.
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm the only logical one in this family.  And you know what is sad is the fact that I'll be a push over and return to the house, change and rush back up to Pittsburgh.


Thanks for the  on Alice.. can't wait!


justprettynpink said:


> Sure wish that the mean ole IRS would send me my refund so I could have a REALLY good time at US



Hope it gets to you soon!

In case you didn't hear Corey Haim (Lost Boys and other "teen" movies) was found dead due to an overdose this morning.. so sad....  I saw him briefly on the reality show "The Two Corey's" and you could clearly see where he was headed.. such a shame.. thank God no one in my immediate family has a drug addiction..


----------



## minniejack

justprettynpink said:


> Sure wish that the mean ole IRS would send me my refund so I could have a REALLY good time at US



me, too, that's why I just logged on to this computer to check once again


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just dropping in to say I'm still around and miss the homies!.
Its been A LOOOONG 2weeks with alot of bad duck luck...*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... that is if anyone is still around ...

Mac - betcha your kitties don't do this


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just dropping in to say I'm still around and miss the homies!.
> Its been A LOOOONG 2weeks with alot of bad duck luck...*




double d............have missed youse........
duck luck will change real soon for youse.....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ... that is if anyone is still around ...
> 
> Mac - betcha your kitties don't do this



WOWZER...........
that was so kewl.
many tanks bonbon!




can't believe it is friday eve again.
can't believe i got up in the dark again this morning.

catch you when the skool bell rings later today.


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ... that is if anyone is still around ...
> 
> Mac - betcha your kitties don't do this



i kept thinking she has a really strong neck.  Wonder how many hairs she has in her toothpaste.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

poor lost boysad, appears it was Rx abuse not street drugs, evidently a trend.

minnie - ur plan sounds the best, good luck to DD. We're waiting to hear if jr was accepted into his 1st choice of summer college program. It would give him a guaranteed 'extra' $5K/year scholarship to the U if he decides to attend there...then it'd only be $35K a year

re tax refund, my direct deposit was delayed 3 weeks due to weather, suppose it's going to take a while for them to catch up in DC...only problem is they sent me too much $ & refuse to take it back that's a firsti'll stick it in a sock for safekeeping


----------



## Coach81

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just dropping in to say I'm still around and miss the homies!.
> Its been A LOOOONG 2weeks with alot of bad duck luck...*


Sorry to hear about your tough two weeks!  Hoping the skies clear up for you soon!


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ... that is if anyone is still around ...
> 
> Mac - betcha your kitties don't do this


Very cute.. although I must admit.. I am not a real cat fan...


minniejack said:


> i kept thinking she has a really strong neck.  Wonder how many hairs she has in her toothpaste.


Agree.. yuk...

Hang on everyone... Weekends almost here!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Almost-Friday, Homies! What song is going through my head right now? "Any Dream Will Do"!

Maria


----------



## marciemi

Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy Almost-Friday, Homies! What song is going through my head right now? "Any Dream Will Do"!
> 
> Maria



Joseph fan?  I can bore you with a zillion pics of the 3 times my husband and/or kids have been in that production!  And yes, they can all sing all the colors in the right order!  

Now I'll be singing it all day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

marciemi said:


> Joseph fan?  I can bore you with a zillion pics of the 3 times my husband and/or kids have been in that production!  And yes, they can all sing all the colors in the right order!
> 
> Now I'll be singing it all day!



Now that's a talent! I can do about the first 3...How much fun they must have had, it is a great show!

My favorite version of "Close Every Door" is Donny Osmond. I do like Joseph, but I guess I'm more a fan of Sir Andrew 

Maria


----------



## minniejack

I just got stabbed in the scalp by a 6 foot cactus!  Ouch!! 

Should've waited until DH could help me move...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> poor lost boysad, appears it was Rx abuse not street drugs, evidently a trend.


That was my first thought too given his history.  He had been taking prescription meds as part of his program to maintain sobriety (under the watch of a doctor) and he had taken some otc meds to deal with a bout of the flu. While it's certainly possible (perhaps even probable given his history of relapses) that he relapsed and overdosed, it's also entirely possible his cause of death was not an overdose at all but a toxic reaction to the mixture of medications, kidney failure or even heart failure. That's why there is an autopsy ...to get the facts and find out what really happened.

Regardless it  a sad event. I can't even begin to imagine what a total wreck his mom must be.


----------



## tink1957

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just dropping in to say I'm still around and miss the homies!.
> Its been A LOOOONG 2weeks with alot of bad duck luck...*



Sorry to hear about your troubles, here's some  for good luck.  I've been having my own troubles this week. Just found out I have to pay taxes on an inheritance I got last year from the sale of my Mom's house.  I may have to downgrade or cancel part of my trip if it costs too much  major bummer.  Stupid IRS.

Hope everyone else is doing good today.  Hang in there the weekend's almost here.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That's why there is an autopsy ...to get the facts and find out what really happened.
> 
> Regardless it a sad event. I can't even begin to imagine what a total wreck his mom must be.


 
i had heard the story re how they were 'rehabing' him outpatient too w/new meds

im not sure which corey it was that had the parents who ripped him off & spent all his earnings.  I did see pic of this corey w/mom, seemed recent; would like to think he didn't have to go thru that too.

vicki - oh gosh, that's awful re IRSmaybe they'll let u make payments?

i just have to announceit's 72 degrees & sunny here! should melt the last 6 inches of snow


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I just got stabbed in the scalp by a 6 foot cactus!  Ouch!!
> 
> Should've waited until DH could help me move...




i will come to your house and kill that plant for hurting you.
that is the type of homie i am......



tink1957 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles, here's some  for good luck.  I've been having my own troubles this week. Just found out I have to pay taxes on an inheritance I got last year from the sale of my Mom's house.  I may have to downgrade or cancel part of my trip if it costs too much  major bummer.  Stupid IRS.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good today.  Hang in there the weekend's almost here.



vickie, maybe keishashadow will play banker and give you some of her extra money.


who am i kidding.....
keisha wouldn't do that.....


----------



## macraven

i am so glad this work week is over for me.....!!

i'm acting like it is friday night here.
i love the relaxed feeling.


but, i have to go tend to the parental units tomorrow morning and will be gone 8 or 9 days this time.

haven't decided if i go to bed early tonight and leave before dawn tomorrow, or reverse it all.


i get hung up on the small things in life, not the big ones...


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

Mr Duck Im sorry your sad.....hope things get better for you and yours soon.


Things are Zumba-tastic ower here,Ive been shaking ma money maker big time.

Fun,fun,fun......but I suck,suck,suck !!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> vickie, maybe keishashadow will play banker and give you some of her extra money.
> 
> 
> who am i kidding.....
> keisha wouldn't do that.....


 




i'll nurse my owie & wish u happy trails

scotlass - jik u don't get back beforehand...Happy Mothering Sundayi learned that from listening to BBC radio todaytake some time off from earning all that $ & relax


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> i had heard the story re how they were 'rehabing' him outpatient too w/new meds
> 
> im not sure which corey it was that had the parents who ripped him off & spent all his earnings.  I did see pic of this corey w/mom, seemed recent; would like to think he didn't have to go thru that too.


That was Corey Feldman ... 

I've also just heard that Judy Haim was informed by the coroner this morning that her son died of pulmonary congestion. She said that the autopsy determined that Corey's heart was enlarged and his lungs had filled with water.  They're just waiting for the toxicology results now.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That was Corey Feldman ...
> 
> I've also just heard that Judy Haim was informed by the coroner this morning that her son died of pulmonary congestion. She said that the autopsy determined that Corey's heart was enlarged and his lungs had filled with water.  They're just waiting for the toxicology results now.



I really hope that's the case.  He finally seemed to get himself straightened out.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Getting ready for another monsoon this weekend -- hope the weather's nicer in the sunshine state, not that I'll see it anytime soon, but I hope good things for our vacationers!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That was Corey Feldman ...
> 
> I've also just heard that Judy Haim was informed by the coroner this morning that her son died of pulmonary congestion. She said that the autopsy determined that Corey's heart was enlarged and his lungs had filled with water. They're just waiting for the toxicology results now.


 
they found a bunch of Rx's in his apt, peeps don't get fact that prescribed drugs doesn't mean they're fail-safe i guess...who knows what his demons were.sad, they're auctioning off his possessions for funeral expenses.

just wanna share...it's friday, all day


----------



## minniejack

been waiting on the tax refund which was supposedly to come March 5--looking every day on the bank site--nothing

Checked out the gov site and it's to come the 15th

Was sweating bullets thinking crazy things like I  must've put down somebody else's bank account...where's my moola???

Happy Trash Day!


----------



## marciemi

Just wrote a check for $688 for AP tests (3 kids) - KA-CHING!!


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> been waiting on the tax refund which was supposedly to come March 5--looking every day on the bank site--nothing
> 
> Checked out the gov site and it's to come the 15th
> 
> Was sweating bullets thinking crazy things like I  must've put down somebody else's bank account...where's my moola???
> 
> Happy Trash Day!


So glad that you are gonna get your money!  So where is it going if I may be so bold?


keishashadow said:


> they found a bunch of Rx's in his apt, peeps don't get fact that prescribed drugs doesn't mean they're fail-safe i guess...who knows what his demons were.sad, they're auctioning off his possessions for funeral expenses.
> 
> just wanna share...it's friday, all day


Yeah.. it is so sad.. what happened to him.. such a bright future at one time... 

Yes!!!  TGIF!!!!  Going check out "She's all that" tonight..and finally taking my oldest to see "Alice" in 3D tomorrow morning   He is so excited!!!



marciemi said:


> Just wrote a check for $688 for AP tests (3 kids) - KA-CHING!!



WOW   AP tests???


Have a great day, and a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> So glad that you are gonna get your money!  So where is it going if I may be so bold?
> 
> 
> WOW   AP tests???
> 
> 
> Have a great day, and a great weekend everyone!!!



exactly enough to pay for my fancy new, NCIS IMac

SAT ACT seems to be a rip-off anymore.  DD took SAT in 7th and could've went to college--can you see that?  Out of control green eyed, tall, blonde 13 yr old around a bunch of horny college males?

just realized you said AP's--at least that's cheaper than a college class...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> they found a bunch of Rx's in his apt, peeps don't get fact that prescribed drugs doesn't mean they're fail-safe i guess...who knows what his demons were.sad, they're auctioning off his possessions for funeral expenses.


... those were the sobriety meds prescribed by the addictologist.

Corey actually filed for bankruptcy and hasn't had much money coming in.  His mother doesn't work, and is in fact battling cancer herself - she was totally dependent on Corey.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... those were the sobriety meds prescribed by the addictologist.
> 
> Corey actually filed for bankruptcy and hasn't had much money coming in. His mother doesn't work, and is in fact battling cancer herself - she was totally dependent on Corey.


 
aww, sorry to hear

marci -  how much r u getting dinged per test?  I just wrote check out, $86 for upcoming AP History one...seems like a bargin now.  I paid for 2 SAT tests & 1 ACT thus far this school year...kid better show, not place this time


----------



## scotlass

keishashadow said:


> scotlass - jik u don't get back beforehand...Happy Mothering Sundayi learned that from listening to BBC radio todaytake some time off from earning all that $ & relax



awww thanks.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> aww, sorry to hear
> 
> marci -  how much r u getting dinged per test?  I just wrote check out, $86 for upcoming AP History one...seems like a bargin now.  I paid for 2 SAT tests & 1 ACT thus far this school year...kid better show, not place this time



Yup - $86 a test times 8 tests.  2-3 per kid with 3 kids taking them. Thought for sure we would have paid the most from our HS but are driving home now from state Academic Decathlon. Sat next to another mom at the banquet who paid $774 for 9 tests for her 3 kids. Sigh.


----------



## keishashadow

marci - wow, ur school must offer a lot of AP classes & early on too. It took some lobbying to get the school admin here to allow juniors into *any* AP class, history was all they agreed to this year, so he jumped on it (5 kids in the class).  I'm not sure what the norm is in most states.He could've taken regular calc & adv biology this year, but decided to wait to take the AP versions next year, perhaps they don't want the kids to slack off their sr year


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> marci - wow, ur school must offer a lot of AP classes & early on too. It took some lobbying to get the school admin here to allow juniors into *any* AP class, history was all they agreed to this year, so he jumped on it (5 kids in the class).  I'm not sure what the norm is in most states.He could've taken regular calc & adv biology this year, but decided to wait to take the AP versions next year, perhaps they don't want the kids to slack off their sr year



just read in the newspaper that most colleges want at least Trig.  They don't want kids who slack off their senior year and would like it if the kids had the math early on as Fresh or Soph then try to take refresher math courses their senior yrs.  The article said they weren't too concerned about what class ranking or grades so much as their SAT/ACT scores and to have at least the advanced math.  

Good thing.  Last yr I had heard murmurs from other parents about the "tricks" regarding extra classes like music.  I'm from the old school where when the strings teacher asked me if DD was taking orchestra as a P/F or graded class.  I said graded thinking easy A's would help her GPA.  Well....NOT.  It's better to have the P/F to up the ranking ....aargh.  So she missed all of last yr's pass fails and ranking went down. So she decided last week that next yr she won't take any lunch and honors so that she can get her rank up to beat boyfriend from last yr.  I'm telling you all--that would not be me--I like food toooooo much.  She wanted to do the same thing this semester, but I talked her out of it, but she said she wants to do that next yr.  Crazy fool.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Weekend!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci - wow, ur school must offer a lot of AP classes & early on too. It took some lobbying to get the school admin here to allow juniors into *any* AP class, history was all they agreed to this year, so he jumped on it (5 kids in the class).  I'm not sure what the norm is in most states.He could've taken regular calc & adv biology this year, but decided to wait to take the AP versions next year, perhaps they don't want the kids to slack off their sr year



Our school is pretty open to allowing the kids to do what they want and try any class they think they can.  Youngest DS is a freshman and in AP Calc and AP Chem this year.  Next year (sophomore), he'll have 5 AP's!  But they're big on "try it - you can always drop down".  When we moved here they tried to convince us our oldest would be okay just skipping Spanish 1 and starting right in Spanish 2 - we decided not to do that one!  But just asked if youngest could skip junior LA next year (he's already a year ahead) and just start in the AP's (Lang this year and then Lit the next year) and they said sure.  This definitely isn't commone, but he's also not the only one doing it.  I think there are at least 3 other freshman with 2 AP's each (although they're all in Chem and US History, not Calc) and several in at least one.  Funny thing is that Eric skipped bio this year because he wanted to stick with the chem while it was in his mind so next year he needs to take basic bio - which they're switching from a sophomore class to a freshman one this year.  So he'll have already had AP Chem and be in AP Physics next year (mostly seniors) and then be taking Bio with a lot of freshmen!  



minniejack said:


> just read in the newspaper that most colleges want at least Trig.  They don't want kids who slack off their senior year and would like it if the kids had the math early on as Fresh or Soph then try to take refresher math courses their senior yrs.  The article said they weren't too concerned about what class ranking or grades so much as their SAT/ACT scores and to have at least the advanced math.
> 
> Good thing.  Last yr I had heard murmurs from other parents about the "tricks" regarding extra classes like music.  I'm from the old school where when the strings teacher asked me if DD was taking orchestra as a P/F or graded class.  I said graded thinking easy A's would help her GPA.  Well....NOT.  It's better to have the P/F to up the ranking ....aargh.



I don't know bout the first part - my oldest took Calc sophomore year, and then Calc 2 & 3 his junior year at the local college.  Just has Stats this year, but the colleges he's looking at are saying he has to take a placement test to prove he has the knowledge, in addition to his AP scores and of course now a year after having any Calc, he's not confident he'll be able to pass the Calc 1 placement test, let alone the others!  He's hoping to get 1 & 2 (because he hated 2) but not certain.  

As far as the pass/fail, I've never heard of classes being offered that way except in extreme situations (long hospitalization, etc.).  Where our (top) kids get screwed in the rankings is by taking college classes.  Great to take and the state pays for everything, however, they don't help your GPA or even count.  Our AP's are weighted, so if you're trying for top 10 in the class, every AP class will help.  But if you do what my oldest did and focus on your strengths and go to the college for the extra Calc's and this year Organic Chem 1 & 2, he gets no credit (well, college!).  If he stayed at the HS and took AP Bio and AP Comp Sci, etc., he probably would have finished #1 in his class instead of #3.  Although he's happy because now he doesn't have to give a speech!


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Yup - $86 a test times 8 tests.  2-3 per kid with 3 kids taking them. Thought for sure we would have paid the most from our HS but are driving home now from state Academic Decathlon. Sat next to another mom at the banquet who paid $774 for 9 tests for her 3 kids. Sigh.




Hey, I was in the Academic Decathlon a million years ago! And good grief, tests have gone up.... I just sent $85 for my third grader's tests. I want to have proof that our homeschool curriculum works. Not that they care in MS, but if we ever move we need paperwork.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Weekend!


 
go kitty, go kittywhat a great way to start the day

tink - u have to pay for HS tests, doesn't seem fair

mj - i don't think we have any P/F classes here either.  Mine crossed off trig last year, hooray.  Kid has decided he hates math, he selected a stats course on a lark this year and really likes it

kids, my parents were just happy i didn't skip skool or just not get caught

have a good one all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Wow ... did everybody move to a new place and not leave a forwarding address???


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Wow ... did everybody move to a new place and not leave a forwarding address???




I'm over here...or over there....or, wait....I'm over there....







On a side note....TOTALLY stoked about Kentucky winning today.  I bleed blue. Totally lucky today....but I'll take it.

Coach....how was Alice?


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies *


----------



## Coach81

Happy Monday!  NOT!  Time change is messing with me.. big time... 

Really enjoyed Alice in 3D.. thought Depp was solid as was the rest of the cast.. visuals were great.. story was solid.    My son loved it.. I could not help but notice Burton's "touch" on everything.. even the "good queen" was GOTH... LOL.. but I did enjoy it.


Now to my next possible obsession/addiction.. photography/cameras...

How many of you own a DSLR?  If so, do you bring it with you on you vacations to Dis/Uni?  Does it help or hinder your vacation.. i.e. does it "slow you down" or take your attention away from your vacation with changing lens.. etc...etc..  I have always loved taking pictures, and I think I have a good deal on a Nikon that I am considering, but it is very expensive so I'm doing my homework.  Any feedback from you guys would be appreciated.


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Happy Monday! NOT! Time change is messing with me.. big time...
> 
> Really enjoyed Alice in 3D.. thought Depp was solid as was the rest of the cast.. visuals were great.. story was solid. My son loved it.. I could not help but notice Burton's "touch" on everything.. even the "good queen" was GOTH... LOL.. but I did enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Now to my next possible obsession/addiction.. photography/cameras...
> 
> *How many of you own a DSLR*? If so, do you bring it with you on you vacations to Dis/Uni? Does it help or hinder your vacation.. i.e. does it "slow you down" or take your attention away from your vacation with changing lens.. etc...etc.. I have always loved taking pictures, and I think I have a good deal on a Nikon that I am considering, but it is very expensive so I'm doing my homework. Any feedback from you guys would be appreciated.


 
we have 2, mr's into it...i inherited his old fuji.  for me, it's just too much fussing to drag it all along (certainly would need big cargo pants) & i rarely eve4 use mine @ home.  The mr doesn't often drag his out of the case eitherwe'll call it a toy.  Im happy with the couple of good point & shoots we have.  Just bought a new waterproof olympus specifically for vacations.

speaking of my better half, we were talking yesterday re the old rumour mentioned on jimhills site of a possible nightmare before Xmas dark ride @ MGM back near the osborne lights area (in bldg they now store the lights).  Anybody hear anything lately?  That would be sooo cool.  There was also talk about a slightly 'scarier' halloween event in the studios.

oh yeah...

i hate DST


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> we have 2, mr's into it...i inherited his old fuji.  for me, it's just too much fussing to drag it all along (certainly would need big cargo pants) & i rarely eve4 use mine @ home.  The mr doesn't often drag his out of the case eitherwe'll call it a toy.  Im happy with the couple of good point & shoots we have.  Just bought a new waterproof olympus specifically for vacations.
> 
> speaking of my better half, we were talking yesterday re the old rumour mentioned on jimhills site of a possible nightmare before Xmas dark ride @ MGM back near the osborne lights area (in bldg they now store the lights).  Anybody hear anything lately?  That would be sooo cool.  There was also talk about a slightly 'scarier' halloween event in the studios.
> 
> oh yeah...
> 
> i hate DST



What is the other kind of DSLR you have?  So you guys don't use it often?


----------



## tlinus

OH Hai all......

When I logged in today, I noticed the last time I was here and logged in was 11/9/2009 

Just stopping by to check on all da homies.....I have ALOT of reading to do 

We have been overwhelmed here lately with homework, kids, sports, house stuff.....been running crazy.

Hope all are well and I will post more once I check and see whats going on around here.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Coach81 said:


> Happy Monday!  NOT!  Time change is messing with me.. big time...


me too ... I'll most likely be discombobulated for the whole week ... 


Coach81 said:


> Now to my next possible obsession/addiction.. photography/cameras...
> 
> How many of you own a DSLR?  If so, do you bring it with you on you vacations to Dis/Uni?  Does it help or hinder your vacation.. i.e. does it "slow you down" or take your attention away from your vacation with changing lens.. etc...etc..  I have always loved taking pictures, and I think I have a good deal on a Nikon that I am considering, but it is very expensive so I'm doing my homework.  Any feedback from you guys would be appreciated.


Yep ... 3 of them actually .  I love my DSLR ... and so does hubby.  We started with 1 - my Canon Xti, but because hubby was always stealing it from me to take his own pictures and I was fighting to get it back, he bought himself his own - a Sony alpha.  He likes the Sony, but I don't (it's too quirky the way it auto focuses - I think Sony calls it auto tracking).  Then when Canon came out with their new t1i, I "had" to get that because of the ISO expansion and HD video   So now we have 3.

We almost always take our DSLR to the parks - unless it's raining and then I take my little Canon Powershot A570.  Although it's a P&S, it still gives me some manual controls.

We don't find it slows us down - we're not the commando touring type either though - we'd rather enjoy the details of the parks.  Unless I'm actually planning to take pics of something specific, I usually only go with 2 lenses - my Canon 28-135mm and my Sigma 30mm f/1.4.   Because the 28-135mm is such a heavy lens, there are some days I'll leave it in the room and put the kit lens on and take and my Sigma 30mm f/1.4.  

If you have any questions, just ask ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Dropping in to say hellow all.

Since I totaly redeemed myself in DW eyes,I got A funny story(at least to other people)to tell ya.
Lets start from the begining.I'm A die hard fisherman,I bought my house A 1/2mile from the boat ramp to one of the best bass fishing rivers in Fl just for this.We got so much rain this winter the river is realy high.Well the waters are warming and its prime bass fishing now.
Well 2weeks ago my truck was in need of A clutch and the mechanic said it will be A week before he can get it done.No problem I thought DW's car has got A hitch onit,I'll just use her car to luanch my boat.
Her car and I have A history thats not pretty at all.When we 1'st bought her car I slammed my fingers in the door and broke my pinky(this is the 1'st day),then I do all my own oil changes and had the car on jacks a few months later and the jack slipped off the frame on oneside.I just did get out from under it before the otherone gave.Then the hood has shocks on it,I went to check the oil one Sunday and the hood came crashing down on my head giving me 8stitches.
So I lovingly called her CHRISTINE!!!!

Well I wanted to go fishing so bad 2 Saturdays ago(my truck is down)I used her car to luanch my boat.I back the boat down the ramp and went to untie it from the trailer,I DID PUT THE CAR IN PARK RUNNING,but did'nt engage the parking break.Well the car floated further down the river then the boat and trailer.
Well needless to say it was totaly submerged with the motor gargling till it died.Called the sherriff dept,and the insuarence company.They were all luaghing there butts off and I felt like A total idiot.
Well guess what our insuarence don't cover flooding(or what I call STUPIDITY)..
The wrecker cost me $200 to fish out the car.And my mechanic charged me $500 to dry it out and get the motor running not to my surprise the motor is shot.It had to be the Ford Tuares with the SHO motor that costs $3000 to rebuild or $1500 for A used motor installed..
So I went out and got DW A very low mile Honda CRV for A good amount.
Now DW is happy,CHRISTINE is parked and I got the payments for the next 48months!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its not easy bieng Irish...*


----------



## keishashadow

donald that is the best/worst fish tale i've heard all year!  least you have the right attitude, easy payment plan to the rescue.  So will this morph into an "i told you so" sort of thing in your house?



Coach81 said:


> What is the other kind of DSLR you have? So you guys don't use it often?


 
we haul them out for special events ala the camcorder

he also has an older canon i forgot about.  We have had repair issues w/cannons & sony cybershots in the past,  lens type problems.

the misters toy he got for father's day last year, not a fuji it's a nikon duh lol.  What i do like about it is the viewing area in the back can be adusted ala a camcorder.

Nikon - 12.3-Megapixel Digital SLR Camera - Black 

his fuji is the one with all the lenses, etc.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> we have 2,
> 
> speaking of my better half, we were talking yesterday re the old rumour mentioned on jimhills site of a possible nightmare before Xmas dark ride @ MGM back near the osborne lights area (in bldg they now store the lights).  Anybody hear anything lately?  That would be sooo cool.  There was also talk about a slightly 'scarier' halloween event in the studios.
> 
> oh yeah...
> 
> i hate DST



I got all excited thinking they were putting a cool ride in at the JITH (Jamboree in the Hills).    That's what I get for not wearing the contacts.

And MOTHERS!!!  Just saying I need a.  I've been trying to limit my calls to just a couple a week because of the aggravation, but ususally w/in 5 minutes, she peeves me off.


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Dropping in to say hellow all.
> 
> Since I totaly redeemed myself in DW eyes,I got A funny story(at least to other people)to tell ya.
> Lets start from the begining.I'm A die hard fisherman,I bought my house A 1/2mile from the boat ramp to one of the best bass fishing rivers in Fl just for this.We got so much rain this winter the river is realy high.Well the waters are warming and its prime bass fishing now.
> Well 2weeks ago my truck was in need of A clutch and the mechanic said it will be A week before he can get it done.No problem I thought DW's car has got A hitch onit,I'll just use her car to luanch my boat.
> Her car and I have A history thats not pretty at all.When we 1'st bought her car I slammed my fingers in the door and broke my pinky(this is the 1'st day),then I do all my own oil changes and had the car on jacks a few months later and the jack slipped off the frame on oneside.I just did get out from under it before the otherone gave.Then the hood has shocks on it,I went to check the oil one Sunday and the hood came crashing down on my head giving me 8stitches.
> So I lovingly called her CHRISTINE!!!!
> 
> Well I wanted to go fishing so bad 2 Saturdays ago(my truck is down)I used her car to luanch my boat.I back the boat down the ramp and went to untie it from the trailer,I DID PUT THE CAR IN PARK RUNNING,but did'nt engage the parking break.Well the car floated further down the river then the boat and trailer.
> Well needless to say it was totaly submerged with the motor gargling till it died.Called the sherriff dept,and the insuarence company.They were all luaghing there butts off and I felt like A total idiot.
> Well guess what our insuarence don't cover flooding(or what I call STUPIDITY)..
> The wrecker cost me $200 to fish out the car.And my mechanic charged me $500 to dry it out and get the motor running not to my surprise the motor is shot.It had to be the Ford Tuares with the SHO motor that costs $3000 to rebuild or $1500 for A used motor installed..
> So I went out and got DW A very low mile Honda CRV for A good amount.
> Now DW is happy,CHRISTINE is parked and I got the payments for the next 48months!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its not easy bieng Irish...*


----------



## bubba's mom

Yay for the Mrs Don   Sorry but that has to be the MOST expensive fishing trip I've EVER heard of!   I'll bet the Mrs is thrilled w/ her new ride 

So...guess you didn't end up fishing after all that afterall?


Morning to all.... blinded by that bright thing outside!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Did you catch any fish in the car?


----------



## justprettynpink

Mad Hattered said:


> Did you catch any fish in the car?


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Did you catch any fish in the car?



*I think I found Nemo!!


As far as the new ride,I'm not allowed to go near it...Just make the payments!*


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *
> As far as the new ride,I'm not allowed to go near it...Just make the payments!*



That seems fair...sorry to say... 


wish someone would make payments for me.  I seem to be the one to always take care of THAT bill around here...


----------



## tink1957

donald, I thought I had bad luck, but you've got me beat.Well I guess we have to all laugh or we'd cry.

Good morning..ah..afternoon everyone, hope your day is going fine.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well I wanted to go fishing so bad 2 Saturdays ago(my truck is down)I used her car to luanch my boat.I back the boat down the ramp and went to untie it from the trailer,I DID PUT THE CAR IN PARK RUNNING,but did'nt engage the parking break.Well the car floated further down the river then the boat and trailer.
> Well needless to say it was totaly submerged with the motor gargling till it died.Called the sherriff dept,and the insuarence company.They were all luaghing there butts off and I felt like A total idiot.
> Well guess what our insuarence don't cover flooding(or what I call STUPIDITY)..
> The wrecker cost me $200 to fish out the car.And my mechanic charged me $500 to dry it out and get the motor running not to my surprise the motor is shot.It had to be the Ford Tuares with the SHO motor that costs $3000 to rebuild or $1500 for A used motor installed..
> So I went out and got DW A very low mile Honda CRV for A good amount.
> Now DW is happy,CHRISTINE is parked and I got the payments for the next 48months!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its not easy bieng Irish...*



  I'm so sorry that that happened to you ... unfortunately all I could think of when I read that was the line from Sixteen Candles when Grandpa asks Long Duck Dong where his car is .... 

Afternoon all


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm so sorry that that happened to you ... unfortunately all I could think of when I read that was the line from Sixteen Candles when Grandpa asks Long Duck Dong where his car is ....
> 
> Afternoon all



*Like this-(Trust me I was As sober as A preacher on Sunday tho).*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tktNZpUTMoQ


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mad Hattered

WOOHOO....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Personally, I'm celebrating Evacuation Day, the day the British left Boston during the Revolutionary War. My ds does not have school, and my dh has a paid holiday...I can just see some poor city employee searching through the history records to come up with a reason to make St. Patrick's day  a holiday in Boston! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> OH Hai all......
> 
> When I logged in today, I noticed the last time I was here and logged in was 11/9/2009


 
you've been cheatin on us...haven't you


donaldduck352 said:


> *I think I found Nemo!!*
> 
> 
> _*As far as the new ride,I'm not allowed to go near it...Just make the payments!*_


 
free nemo, dory too



Worfiedoodles said:


> Personally, I'm celebrating Evacuation Day, the day the British left Boston during the Revolutionary War. My ds does not have school, and my dh has a paid holiday...I can just see some poor city employee searching through the history records to come up with a reason to make St. Patrick's day  a holiday in Boston!
> 
> Maria


 
Boston does it rightorange or green

irish soda bread is a-making in the bread maker. Unfortunately, i ran out of raisins & had to use dried cranberriesthey grow in bogs, that makes them irish eh, with corned beef/cabbage/taters & stir fry for dinner (for those not brave enuf to eat good irish fare here). 

Everybody's Irish today, however you celebrate...

*May the road rise to meet you, may the wind be always at your back, the sun shine warm upon your face & the rains fall soft upon your fields... *




*Dance as if no one were watching; sing as if no one were listening, and live every day as if it were your last*


----------



## minniejack

When DD was in Kindergarten down in Southwestern Virginia (Appalachian Mountain Country), while the kids were at lunch, the teachers went to the rooms and ransacked the place and put little green footprints all over the place.  

I thought it was pretty funny, but to this day, she's scared of the stupid, crazy leprechaun.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Tinker-tude

HAPPY BELATED ST. PADDY'S DAY!!!!!


Duck man, WOW, you need to kiss the blarney stone!



Two days away from a weekend in Mobile with the gals.  Hooray! 

I still haven't packed anything or taken care of all the stuff I need to do before I leave the boys and DH by themselves for a few days. I pale at the thought of them "taking care" of themselves.  What horrors will await me upon my return?

Should I go to bed at all or just start ?


----------



## keishashadow

morning sunshines

tink girls weekend

i broke 100 days today for next trip, can't come soon enough for me


----------



## Coach81

Hey guys!  Been busy with my TR and my new camera.. I just bought a new Nikon D5000.. and I have NO IDEA how to really use it yet!!!  I'm looking forward to playing with it.. I have always loved to take pictures, and I'm hoping with this new camera I will be able to take even better ones than what I have before.. but I have sooo much to learn!

Only one more week until our spring break here in Louisiana!!!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## circelli

Hi Homies 

It is March Break here in my area of Canada!!!
The weather is nice and my kiddies want to go outside at 8:30 am!!!
I hope that everyone is having an enjoyable week 

We went to The Great Wolf Lodge this past weekend and we had a blast....expensive though!!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning all, hope everyone had a great St Paddy's Day.


----------



## minniejack

Trash day tomorrow

Ready to go try my hand at making Sushi for DS--wish me luck


----------



## Mad Hattered

Nobody speak to me.....I am totally consumed with March Madness right now!!!  Wait?  What am I doing here???


----------



## justprettynpink

minniejack said:


> Ready to go try my hand at making Sushi for DS--wish me luck



yummy!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

In case anyone cares  ... there is a video on Universal's Facebook page that says the opening date for TWWOHP will be revealed on March 25th at 12:00 noon EST.  

Here is the link to the FB Page - http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150158751370570


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Nobody speak to me.....I am totally consumed with March Madness right now!!!  Wait?  What am I doing here???


LET'S GOOOOOOOO MOUNTAINEERS!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> LET'S GOOOOOOOO MOUNTAINEERS!!!








Just sayin'


----------



## ms_flo

mad hattered said:


> just sayin'



c - a - t - s
cats
cats
cats


----------



## keishashadow

thanx the link bonny

i rolled the dice in my poll (i had a feeling the only way to win was to pick a dark horse this year...almost had it)






good luck to the rest of u still alive in your bracketsalthough if kansas takes it, i may still have a shot lol


----------



## minniejack

DH's tiny alma mater Ohio University won--he kept saying can you believe that??


----------



## ms_flo

minniejack said:


> DH's tiny alma mater Ohio University won--he kept saying can you believe that??



...mine too!  Go Murray State!


----------



## minniejack

My beagle, Minnie, just came out of surgery with flying colors.  What they thought was a tumor was a calcium deposit on her teeth.

Yay!  She came out of the office whimpering and crying.  It was so sweet.


----------



## Poohbug

It was 65 degrees yesterday and we have snow tonite.   Woo Hoo-it must be spring.

I must be the only person who does not like March Madness.  I can't wait for March to be over.

minnie-glad your puppy is O.K.  We always had Beagles growing up and I have a soft spot for them. Nothing cuter than a Beagle.


----------



## donaldduck352

Poohbug said:


> It was 65 degrees yesterday and we have snow tonite.   Woo Hoo-it must be spring.



*Comes in like lion,and goes out like A lamb.So they say!!

March that is../I]*


----------



## Mad Hattered

ms_flo said:


> ...mine too!  Go Murray State!



My dad attended Murray State.  Small world!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> DH's tiny alma mater Ohio University won--he kept saying can you believe that??



That was an AWESOME game!!  I can't believe they beat Georgetown.  And they beat their butts big time....not even close!!


----------



## marciemi

Mad Hattered said:


> That was an AWESOME game!!  I can't believe they beat Georgetown.  And they beat their butts big time....not even close!!



I picked Georgetown to win it all in my pool!   Yes, everyone is making fun of me!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I must be bored.I just watched the whole Rocky Horror Picture Show movie.I never seen it all the way through.I must admit it is strange to say the least.How has this movie got A following I'll never know!!!*


----------



## macraven

hello homies....................i'm home.................


i have a bit over 13,000 miles on my new car.
i haven't had it a full year yet.

9,890 of those miles are from burning rubber to st louis area ..........



that's where my 'rents live..



i need to play ketchup here and see what i missed.
i did notice on this page we have a newbie.
gotta do that welcome mat first.


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie:

ms flo




who i believe is a cat women.
and that is a very good thing.


march madness is still here.


flo, come back and play more.
we love new homies!


----------



## macraven

mad hattered, when do you leave for HI?

i said i would get info to you on the picture shoots over that you want to check out.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Hope youse are all well.

OK, Harry Potter ROCKS !!

The boy never had any interest in HP but with the WWHP opening I thought we should maybe give it a look.
He got all the movies for Christmas and after much pressure we watched the first.
We have since watched the others the last 5 friday nights (friday is movie night in oor hoose )....WE LOVE IT !!

I never thought I could be more hyped about a trip state side but Im soooooooo excited !!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Welcome back mac.
Scotlass
And good afternoon everyone else.*


----------



## marciemi

Welcome back Mac!!  

Oh, and you too Scotlass!    How old is your son?  My younger two aren't big readers, but both loved reading the entire series - even more than the movies.  Just SO much more detail and so much more happens.  If he's younger, you could probably have fun reading him book 1 at least!

And hey everyone - here's my good news for the week!  Got a new job finally after 8 months of looking!    I start tomorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Welcome back Mac!!
> 
> 
> 
> And hey everyone - here's my good news for the week!  Got a new job finally after 8 months of looking!    I start tomorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes!



tanks homie.
and tanks to the other homies also

and a big congratulations for the job.

but won't that ruin this long vacation you have been on?


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> mad hattered, when do you leave for HI?
> 
> i said i would get info to you on the picture shoots over that you want to check out.



We leave April 28th. Any info would be greatly appreciated!  

BTW...we spent last night in Columbia, MO.  It was like a freaking blizzard!!  35 mph wind with snow and ice that fell non stop since we arrived around 1 pm yesterday. We ended up staying there so we could watch the games at Hooters and not worry about a 2 hour drive home.  Kentucky won by 30....there were wings and Hooters involved.....I definitely sensed Spring in the air.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> My beagle, Minnie, just came out of surgery with flying colors. What they thought was a tumor was a calcium deposit on her teeth.
> 
> Yay! She came out of the office whimpering and crying. It was so sweet.


 
good to hear

mac is bacwe played nice while u were gone

so, whose darkhorse is going to take the final 4i refuse to check my poll @ this point


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> good to hear
> 
> mac is bacwe played nice while u were gone
> 
> so, whose darkhorse is going to take the final 4i refuse to check my poll @ this point



knew i could count on the homies.....


mad hattered, what page did you list the pictures regarding the movie shoots?

i will forward that to my brother.

i tried to explain to him what info i needed and he gave me the stuff on the Lost filming over there.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> knew i could count on the homies.....
> 
> 
> mad hattered, what page did you list the pictures regarding the movie shoots?
> 
> i will forward that to my brother.
> 
> i tried to explain to him what info i needed and he gave me the stuff on the Lost filming over there.



It's on page 72.  Thanks!


----------



## scotlass

marciemi said:


> :
> 
> Oh, and you too Scotlass!    How old is your son?  My younger two aren't big readers, but both loved reading the entire series - even more than the movies.  Just SO much more detail and so much more happens.



He is 9 and I think just the right age.
He went with his grand parents and got the first 3 books on friday.
They are reading Roald Dahl at school so he has not been able to start.
The School gives them an Easter reading challenge when they have to read for at least 20mins each day thru the holidays so he is really excited to start The Philosopher's stone then.

Im also desperate to read it but he wont let me....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies! Happy Monday Afternoon -- Glad to see Mac is back, and Scotlass, too! 
Marcie -- Congrats on the job, hope it's something you enjoy! 
Mr. Duck -- has your luck improved? 
MadHattered -- Grill any good veggies lately?
Saturday night is family movie night for us, next up -- "The Simpsons"
DS just confirmed he wants to go to Universal as a celebration this summer-- he got into the exam school we've been hoping for and working toward for 9 months. Boston Latin, here he comes!
I love seeing all the buzz about people going to try Uni to go to WWOHP. I really hope Uni puts it's best face forward and they see what a treasure it is! But not too much, I don't want it to be too crowded at the pool!  

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

Worfiedoodles said:


> MadHattered -- Grill any good veggies lately?
> 
> 
> Maria



As a matter of fact, I will be grilling some when I get off work today.  I will definately grill some salad with roasted red pepper tonight!!  I'll _TRY_ to remember to take some pics to post.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies just wanted stop by and say hi and introduce our new little girl 



*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

She's adorable! Too cute! 

Maria


----------



## ky07

Worfiedoodles said:


> She's adorable! Too cute!
> 
> Maria


*Thank you and only bad thing is we have 2 other dogs and they are male but she is only 7 weeks old and soon as she gets older we will have to either seperate them all or have her spayed .*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just wanted stop by and say hi and introduce our new little girl
> 
> 
> 
> *



what a sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Thank you and only bad thing is we have 2 other dogs and they are male but she is only 7 weeks old and soon as she gets older we will have to either seperate them all or have her spayed .*



*Beautiful puppy.She is only 7 weeks old? I would opt to have her spayed as soon as possible.That way the other two males get used to her and she will not go in heat and drive them crazy.In my experience they will all get along great!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

What a CUTE puppy!!!

OK...I did remember to take pics this time.  This is all just off the grill.  Pork tenderloin, eggplant, romaine and red pepper.






Here it is plated up.  A whopping 320 total calories!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Welcome back Mac!



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just wanted stop by and say hi and introduce our new little girl
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a sweetheart


----------



## marciemi

Mad Hattered said:


> What a CUTE puppy!!!
> 
> OK...I did remember to take pics this time.  This is all just off the grill.  Pork tenderloin, eggplant, romaine and red pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is plated up.  A whopping 320 total calories!



Okay, whose house were we partying at?    Because I'm thinking we go visit Mad Hattered instead - this looks great!  We never grill anything besides the basics - hot dogs, hamburgers.  Wish I could get other people to try things like this!  Mac - next time you're down visiting the 'rents, think you should stop by MH's house for dinner at least!


----------



## Coach81

Grats on the new pup Mac!  Way to eat healthy Hatter!!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

heads up, today is SWA release day for Oct dates if i marked it right on my calendar

St L, she is a beauty, what's her name?

people grill vegetables? im impressed


----------



## schumigirl

That puppy is so cute   Does it have a name yet?

Grilled vegetables look gorgeous. I need to do some healthy eating....................... my diet plan is MIA at the moment!!!

30 weeks to lose 40lb?????????? (not convinced thats going to happen)

I do like my wine at the weekends, then Tom brings out the nibbles and all my good work from during the week is wasted 

I could say no I suppose   

Glad your back safe and sound mac


----------



## minniejack

is that a border collie puppy?  Sooo cute


----------



## Mad Hattered

schumigirl said:


> That puppy is so cute   Does it have a name yet?
> 
> Grilled vegetables look gorgeous. I need to do some healthy eating....................... my diet plan is MIA at the moment!!!
> 
> 30 weeks to lose 40lb?????????? (not convinced thats going to happen)
> 
> I do like my wine at the weekends, then Tom brings out the nibbles and all my good work from during the week is wasted
> 
> I could say no I suppose
> 
> Glad your back safe and sound mac



We're on _diets_ because of HER!  She wants to lose some weight before we go to Hawaii and I am the cook of the house so therefore I'm drawn into it.  I'm 6' tall and 172 pounds so I don't really need to be doing it.  I've actually started tracking every calorie (including alcohol... and I love my beer!) and over the last 3 weeks we haven't gone over 2,000 calories in a day yet.  

I'm totally pigging out in Hawaii....just sayin'!


----------



## macraven

i'm with marcie.
next time i'm downstate, it is to the mad hattered's i go.........


i loved burnt offerings on the grill!!
'specially veggies...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hi all ...

WARNING: the following may be too graphic for some readers ... if you have a sensitive stomach, please stop reading now ...  

_A few stressful days here over the last couple of days ... Bailey (our 14 year old shepherd/husky cross), started having diarrhea Friday and she hadnt eaten anything Sun or yesterday ... last night she had a couple bouts of very watery bloody poo ... called the vet and got her in first thing today  thank goodness it's just a severe case of gastroenteritis.  So shes on a pepto bismol kind of thing to coat her belly and on bland foods for the next 5 days.  Other than her GI issues, shes very healthy for 14.  The vet said shes never seen as much bloody poo as she has over the past couple of weeks. _

... we now return you to your regularly scheduled programming ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.

Hey bon-Lee,hope Bailey pulls thru ok.Having pets is like having kids and its hard to see them suffer.

Hey mac you been gone awhile,we miss your famous mac recap's of the posts here of when your gone!!

Hattered,if thats eating healthy I need to get your cook book.Hearts of romaine on the grill-yummy!!That plate makes my mouth water everytime I look at it and only 320 calories.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well goodnight homies.The only thing I have seen here in the past few hours is crikets or maybe a pin drop!!

Goodnight all,sweet dreams for all.I know I will be at!! *


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone

Welcome back mac, we missed you.

ky07, that puppy is just too cute.

mh, I need to come visit you so I can lose some weight, that food looks delicious.

cdn, I hope Bailey is doing better, we lost our 13 year old German Shepherd, Harley last year and it was like losing a member of our family.

donald, love the new addition to your signature.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

humpty day!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.
> 
> Hey bon-Lee,hope Bailey pulls thru ok.Having pets is like having kids and its hard to see them suffer.
> 
> Hey mac you been gone awhile,we miss your famous mac recap's of the posts here of when your gone!!
> 
> Hattered,if thats eating healthy I need to get your cook book.Hearts of romaine on the grill-yummy!!That plate makes my mouth water everytime I look at it and only 320 calories.*




hey double d.............

i still have to ketchup to do the recap.


bonny, sending hugs for you and lee and good thoughts for bailey recovering.
our pets are our babies.


keishadow, and it is also garbage pick up day........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Afternoon, Homies!

My boss sprang for lunch and I made the mistake of getting a burger and fries -- I don't usually eat this much at lunch, and my stomach is killing me...

Maria


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Afternoon, Homies!
> 
> My boss sprang for lunch and I made the mistake of getting a burger and fries -- I don't usually eat this much at lunch, and my stomach is killing me...
> 
> Maria



you should have gone for the steak.....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Yep, oh well. At least the scale didn't go crazy on me this morning. Today is going to be frantic at work...hopefully I'll be able to check on the Homies at lunch. Everyone have a Zippity Doo Dah Day! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

my, oh my what a wonder day

tonight's the big drag out to the curb day for me.  amazing how everybody manages to go missing same time every week here...i think im being played


----------



## Mad Hattered

Plenty of sunshine coming my way.....


----------



## tink1957

Plenty of sunshine heading my way...not.  It's starting to rain here and I was supposed to get my new kitchen sink base cabinet installed today.  I pulled everything out of the old cabinet, now I'm stuck with boxes everywhere until the rain stops.  It's incredible how much junk was in that cabinet, I had to haul two trashbags full to the curb...I also have incredible disappearing kids when trash time comes.

Happy Thursday to all.


----------



## keishashadow

i meant to say _wonderful_, need java

raining buckets here, might snow tonight...give me a break

whilst we're singing the song of the south let me and question why the ride is perfectly a-okay, but I had to buy bootleg of movie so kids could get the back story.   whatever happened to concept of learning from our 'collective' mistakes so we don't repeat them? stick a fork in me, im done


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Zippity Doo Dah, Zippity A!

Um, I just wanted to sing  a happy song...you'll have to stir amongst yourselves, the yoke of employment beckons...

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

I was only helping complete the song. Actually, it's crappy here today, too. Raining...20 degrees colder than yesterday....25 mph winds.

Ugh.  Luckily I have my Kentucky Wildcats to look forward to tonight!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> I was only helping complete the song. Actually, it's crappy here today, too. Raining...20 degrees colder than yesterday....25 mph winds.
> 
> Ugh.  Luckily I have my Kentucky Wildcats to look forward to tonight!


LET'S GOOOOOO MOUNTAINEERS


----------



## macraven

i hear youse about the weather.

it really suxs today.




i knew the words to that song.
what do i win?


----------



## Foladar

I figured I'd ask here, it's general UO questions since we havne't been in so long.

How close is valet vs prefered parking? Trying to decide between premier/preferred since we got a card in the mail offering discounts to "come back" to Universal.
Also, on the express machines, when you get an express pass, is it tied to the ticket? If I got a premier, I could give away my express passes after 4 if I chose to, or does it not work like that?


----------



## donaldduck352

Foladar said:


> I figured I'd ask here, it's general UO questions since we havne't been in so long.
> 
> How close is valet vs prefered parking? Trying to decide between premier/preferred since we got a card in the mail offering discounts to "come back" to Universal.
> Also, on the express machines, when you get an express pass, is it tied to the ticket? If I got a premier, I could give away my express passes after 4 if I chose to, or does it not work like that?



*Valet parking puts you right at the begining of CW.Alot less walking then the parking garage.

You get free valet parking,express after 4pm,1 night free HHN and more discounts then preffered if you have the premier.

If you buy express passes,its its own ticket.

Hope this helps.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Question for the homies.I totally did a FUBAR on DW's car almost a month ago.I did buy her a better one,but she is still allitle p-o'ed over it.

Now I always take her to Universal for her BD which is under a month away.We have seen and done everything there.What can I do speicial for her on this vacation at Uni to make it up to her?Maybe I've missed something there?Get her drunk and take her to Rising Star(she loves kareoke)?Any help please!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Question for the homies.I totally did a FUBAR on DW's car almost a month ago.I did buy her a better one,but she is still allitle p-o'ed over it.
> 
> Now I always take her to Universal for her BD which is under a month away.We have seen and done everything there.What can I do speicial for her on this vacation at Uni to make it up to her?Maybe I've missed something there?Get her drunk and take her to Rising Star(she loves kareoke)?Any help please!!*





i vote for getting her drunk and have her sing.

she is a great singer!


----------



## macraven

Foladar said:


> I figured I'd ask here, it's general UO questions since we havne't been in so long.
> 
> How close is valet vs prefered parking? Trying to decide between premier/preferred since we got a card in the mail offering discounts to "come back" to Universal.
> Also, on the express machines, when you get an express pass, is it tied to the ticket? If I got a premier, I could give away my express passes after 4 if I chose to, or does it not work like that?





donaldduck352 said:


> *Valet parking puts you right at the begining of CW.Alot less walking then the parking garage.
> 
> You get free valet parking,express after 4pm,1 night free HHN and more discounts then preffered if you have the premier.
> 
> If you buy express passes,its its own ticket.
> 
> Hope this helps.*




the actual premiere pass can be shown which would allow you to use the express lines after 4 pm.
you don't get an actual express pass, you show your PAP.

you also get the free water bottles during the year.
there is a limit on the number though.
the free hhn admission night is for the non peak nights only.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> the actual premiere pass can be shown which would allow you to use the express lines after 4 pm.
> you don't get an actual express pass, you show your PAP.
> 
> you also get the free water bottles during the year.
> there is a limit on the number though.
> the free hhn admission night is for the non peak nights only.



*We never bought the premiere,so I was going on a limb with that just from what I've read here from peeps that do have it! I was shooting in the dark to responde just to help!*


----------



## Foladar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Valet parking puts you right at the begining of CW.Alot less walking then the parking garage.
> 
> You get free valet parking,express after 4pm,1 night free HHN and more discounts then preffered if you have the premier.
> 
> If you buy express passes,its its own ticket.
> 
> Hope this helps.*



Yeah, I figured if I bought express or HHN tix, it'd be worth it, but I have never purchased express and I haven't done HHN in ~3 yrs. The valet might be worth it though since it's so close and the waters add up.



macraven said:


> the actual premiere pass can be shown which would allow you to use the express lines after 4 pm.
> you don't get an actual express pass, you show your PAP.



Does the pass still allow you to use the express machines though, and say, hand them off to someone since you wouldn't be using those (because of the free after 4pm)?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Don't know,I never switched tixs.

Kinda not fair,imo...*


----------



## keishashadow

snow flurries last night here & the wind was a howling. My_ new_ garbage can lid went airborne. i found it flattened in the street this am. wonder which of the 2 idjit neighbors that live past me on dead-end street slayed it? 



macraven said:


> i hear youse about the weather.
> 
> it really suxs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew the words to that song.
> what do i win?


 
FP for the ride?



donaldduck352 said:


> *Question for the homies.I totally did a FUBAR on DW's car almost a month ago.I did buy her a better one,but she is still allitle p-o'ed over it.*
> 
> _*Now I always take her to Universal for her BD which is under a month away.We have seen and done everything there.What can I do speicial for her on this vacation at Uni to make it up to her?Maybe I've missed something there?Get her drunk and take her to Rising Star(she loves kareoke)?Any help please!!*_


 
bling is always niceu could put a little sparkly something on her pillow

im not, but is she a spa sorta gal? u could arrange a little something @ the hotel.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered Here's mummy dust on the mountaineers and dust bunnies on Kentucky


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Mad Hattered Here's mummy dust on the mountaineers and dust bunnies on Kentucky



Dem dare is fightin' words, Missy! Bring it on!!


----------



## Coach81

Sounds like Harry is going to be awesome 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!

Spring break is next week!!!!


----------



## macraven

Foladar said:


> Does the pass still allow you to use the express machines though, and say, hand them off to someone since you wouldn't be using those (because of the free after 4pm)?



from the AP website:

THEME PARK DISCOUNTS

10% savings on 1-day and 15% savings on Multi-Day theme park tickets (Up to 6 people per day)
Free admission to select special events such as Mardi Gras, Summer Concerts and Holidays
One free non-peak night Halloween Horror Nights® ticket (Coupon enclosed)^
Special discounts on separately ticketed events, such as Halloween Horror Nights® and Rock the Universe
10% savings on select VIP Tours. Call 407-363-8295 to book your VIP Tour (Dates subject to availability)
15% savings at select Universal Studios restaurants (Excluding carts and alcoholic beverages)
20% savings at Universal Orlando owned & operated merchandise stores and carts (Excluding Wizarding World of Harry Potter, The Coin Mint and Mystics of Seven Veils)
15% savings at Lucky Eye Jewelry and U Name It
20% savings at Hollywood Jewelry
Special $30 pricing on a 10-minute reading at star Scouts (Psychic Readings)
"Enjoy Your Face" painting discounts
$2 off $8, $10 or $12 face painting designs
$3 off $15 face painting design

Above benefits cannot be combined with other discounts, offers, or promotions.

UNIVERSAL CITYWALK® Entertainment Complex 

Free CityWalk® club access for Premier passholders (Excludes concerts and special events)
Free CityWalk club access for one Passholder guest (Sun. - Thurs. nights, excludes concerts and special events)
Discounted admission to special events such as St. Patrick's Day and New Year's Eve
AMC Universal Cineplex 20 - $ 2.00 off admission on highest ticketed price (After 4pm)
Save 10% on Blue Man Group Tickets at the box office (up to 6 guests) Discount cannot be applied to previously purchased ticket


MERCHANDISE
10% savings - Airbrush Wizards, Cigarz, Edward's Art, Fresh Produce®, Get Wired, Quiet Flight® Surf Shop, and The Island Clothing Co. Lomac (Hair Wraps and Temporary Tattoos) and Sunshine Leather (jewelry cart)
15% savings - Cinnabon®, Katie's Candy Company, Starbucks® Coffee, TCBY®
20% savings - Hart & Huntington Tattoo Company® (merchandise only), The Endangered Species Store® and Universal Studios Store® 

Restaurants
Bob Marley - A Tribute to FreedomSM - 15% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol)
Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. Restaurant & Market - 10% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol) and 10% savings on merchandise 
Hard Rock Café®  15% savings on merchandise, food & beverages (excludes alcohol).
Jimmy Buffett's® Margaritaville® - 15% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol)
Latin Quarter - 15% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol)
NASCAR Sports GrilleSM- 20% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol)
NBA City - 15% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol); one free interactive game card per Passholder; one $3.00 off merchandise voucher (per party); 50% off an Interactive photo and a free gift with purchase in our retail store.  Priority seating is included (excluding holidays & special events)
PastamoréSM - 15% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol)
Pat O'Brien's® - 15% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol)
Red Coconut ClubSM - 15% savings on food & beverages (excluding alcohol)
the grooveSM - 2 for 1 well drinks
the grooveSM - 2 for 1 domestic bottled beers
CityWalk's Rising Star - 2 for 1 well drinks
Above benefits cannot be combined with other discounts, offers, or promotions. Some venues require 21 or older for admission. Valid photo ID required. Subject to availability. Restrictions apply. Benefits subject to change without notice.


ADDITIONAL DISCOUNTS


On-Site Hotels at UNIVERSAL ORLANDO ®
Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel®, & Loews Royal Pacific Resort: 
Save up to 30% off room rates1 at each on-site hotel. For reservations/availability call 1-866-PASS-4-FUN.
20% discount2 at Mandara Spa® at Portofino Bay Hotel. Call 407-503-1224 for appointments.
Free access to on-site hotel fitness centers3. (When staying on-site)
Complimentary room upgrade4 upon arrival.
Suite upgrade5 for $50 upon check-in.
Complimentary sleeve of golf balls when participating in the Golf Universal Orlando program.
Save 10% at the following restaurants6: Trattoria del Porto® at Portofino Bay Hotel, The Kitchen at Hard Rock Hotel, Islands Dining Room and Wantilan Luau at Royal Pacific Resort. Call 407-503-DINE to receive discount.

Based on availability, Some blockout dates and minimum stays apply. Advanced reservations required. Special Events and HOlidays excluded on all otel offers above. Food and non-alcoholic beverage only, alcohol excluded. Must present Premier Pass to receive discount.

WET 'n WILD® - ORLANDO Water Park


Save $20.00 on a regularly priced Annual Pass (not valid with the purchase of a Weekday Annual Pass. Limit 6 per Passholder)
Save 25% on a regularly priced all-day admission to Wet 'n Wild  Orlando (valid for Passholder only; blockout dates apply). Call 1-800-992-WILD for more information.
Save 10% in the Breakers Beach Shop (excluding sundries)
Please present your Annual Pass to the Wet 'n Wild Guest Services window located at the park entrance. Above benefits cannot be combined with other discounts. Discounts valid through pass expiration date. Benefits subject to change without notice.

OTHER PASSHOLDER DISCOUNTS

Free Valet or Preferred Self Parking (Valet excludes New Years Eve, Mardi Gras nights, July 4th and HHN nights; subject to availability)
50% off for first pet on day of visit, and full price for any additional pets (subject to availability)


NOTE: All benefits subject to availability and to change without notice and cannot be combined with any other offers, promotions or discounts (including Buy One Year, Get One Year passes, complimentary passes, and discounted renewed passes). Additional restrictions may apply. 

 Valid only after 4pm (one time per attraction) at participating attractions using the Universal Express Plus queue. Anticipated maximum wait time is 15 minutes. Not valid during separately ticketed events like Halloween Horror Nights. Universal Express Plus is not valid at Fievel's Playland, Pteranodon Flyers, the front row seating line queues for the Incredible Hulk Coaster and Dueling Dragons. 

 Not valid on your first visit to the parks. Subject to availability. Valet excludes New Years Eve, Mardi Gras nights, July 4th and Halloween Horror Nights. Valid at Universal Orlando parking garages only. Not valid for parking (including valet) at any Universal Onsite Hotel. 

^ Valid  for 1 nights admission to Halloween Horror Nights on any one (1) Sunday - Thursday event night 

1  Rooms at this promotional rate are based upon availability. Advanced reservations required. Blackout dates and arrival departure restrictions may apply. Premier Passholder rates do not quality for Loews First benefits. 

2  Discounts apply to services only. Some services and products excluded. Must present Premier Pass to receive discount. 

3  Guests must be staying on-site to use the Fitness Center. Premier Passholder rates do not qualify for LoewsFirst benefits. 

4  Complimentary room upgrade applies from standard garden view category to bay water view rooms. Based on availability. Upgrade not guaranteed. 

5  Suite upgrade is based on availability in select room categories and not guaranteed. Suite upgrade is charged per night. 

6  Food and non-alcoholic beverage only. Must present Premier Pass to receive discount. 


to answer your question of letting someone use your PAP for the express lines, no, it won't work.

you show your picture id PAP card to the TM when they check for the express pass.

i have the preferred annual pass.
there are some differences between the premiere and preferred.

if you are local, you would come out ahead with the more expensive pass.  i say that as you would be able to go to UO frequently.


----------



## donaldduck352

*tgif.......Hope everyone had a great day.*


----------



## macraven

ok, the way i see it only 2 homies helped you with your question Double D.


either you take her to rising star and get her drunk so she will sing, or you spluge on the mandana spa at pbh for a lot of $$ and then you can go to rising star and drink for her while she is doing her thing.





that way, you both win.....


----------



## tink1957

I vote for the spa.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all! 

Just wanted to post and say hi. I haven't been on this thread in about a month. 
Thank you all for your prayers and kind words last month(last time I posted), about my daughter's upcoming heart surgery in August. I haven't been back on here since. Life has been too busy for me! THis school yr has been extremely busy! My DS and DD turn 13 on Easter(April 4). So, I have 2 teens in the household now 
Lots of school phone calls and emails back and forth throughout the whole school yr. Just alot of new problems that come up(not bad problems). Just the school nurse and special service teacher and other school staff that dont understand my daughter very well. Just alot of never-ending crazy issues 
I dont have time to myself much anymore(like it used to be for me) and lack of posting time here. 

Good news is, my DS is on the A honor roll since the beginning of hte school yr! He has been getting straight A's in all his classes! So proud of him 

Just ending Spring break this week for my kids. THey go back to school on Monday. DH had to work all week while I took care of the kids this week.

2 weekends from now, DH and I will be going to the St. Louis area for a family wedding! So looking forward to getting away without the kids!  Hope the weather in hte St. Louis area is decent the day of the wedding because wedding ceremony is going to be outside! The bride- to- be wants it that way, that's all I know.

Hope everyone is doing well 


Rosemarie


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> ok, the way i see it only 2 homies helped you with your question Double D.
> 
> 
> either you take her to rising star and get her drunk so she will sing, or you spluge on the mandana spa at pbh for a lot of $$ and then you can go to rising star and drink for her while she is doing her thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that way, you both win.....



well....this homie was thinking get her drunk and have your way with her


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Dem dare is fightin' words, Missy! Bring it on!!



what a game--i had to leave to go upstairs right before Wall got taken out.  I couldn't stand the suspense.  Googled the score because I thought for sure you guys would win.  Both teams should've only met in the finals.  Both fantastic--I guess they just think we're both hillbillies and think that being #2 seeds would make us think we're special.

hopefully we'll end up national champs and then wv will get some respect for a change.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> what a game--i had to leave to go upstairs right before Wall got taken out.  I couldn't stand the suspense.  Googled the score because I thought for sure you guys would win.  Both teams should've only met in the finals.  Both fantastic--I guess they just think we're both hillbillies and think that being #2 seeds would make us think we're special.
> 
> hopefully we'll end up national champs and then wv will get some respect for a change.



*Sigh*

I take my hat off to you Minnie.  You were the better team tonight...no doubt....and without Bryant.  KY picked the wrong time to look like a bunch of Freshman but you honestly outplayed them and deserved to win.  Huge kudos!!

I have to be honest though....I'm kinda pulling for Butler at this point...being the underdog and all.  WV is my second pick.  You should have been the #1 seed instead of Duke to begin with.

Oh well.....but damn you and your dust bunnies!!!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I take my hat off to you Minnie.  You were the better team tonight...no doubt....and without Bryant.  KY picked the wrong time to look like a bunch of Freshman but you honestly outplayed them and deserved to win.  Huge kudos!!
> 
> I have to be honest though....I'm kinda pulling for Butler at this point...being the underdog and all.  WV is my second pick.  You should have been the #1 seed instead of Duke to begin with.
> 
> Oh well.....but damn you and your dust bunnies!!!


----------



## macraven

st louis weather will be gorgeous a few weeks from now.

i'll be down there again around that time.



having a busy day here.
one son is packing his junk.
taking him to the airport within the hour.


i hate to see them leave but always thrilled when they come back.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> st louis weather will be gorgeous a few weeks from now.



Actually starting on Wednesday it's supposed to be in the mid 70's, with some days in the 80's and stay that way at least through the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> Actually starting on Wednesday it's supposed to be in the mid 70's, with some days in the 80's and stay that way at least through the weekend.



I`m very envious!!!!

We are being forecast snow showers going into Tuesday 

I`m praying for it not to last as I`m travelling to Scotland on Thursday to visit my mum for 6 days over Easter.

Those kind of temps seem soooooooooooooo far away for us.


----------



## Akdar

Hi All
  Been some time since I visited, I've been trying to keep up, just haven't posted much.  I wanted to share my newest fashion statement with you

The Stash-hat





Hope everyone is well!!
Mike


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> Hi All
> Been some time since I visited, I've been trying to keep up, just haven't posted much.  I wanted to share my newest fashion statement with you
> 
> The Stash-hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!
> Mike



*The Stash-Hat fits you good man!!*


----------



## macraven

i don't know which one is the cutest.........you or the doggie.........


----------



## macraven

came back to see if anyone was up for a quick card game.



tamie tu tu is usually roaming the boards ............ but i couldn't find her ...


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> what a game--i had to leave to go upstairs right before Wall got taken out.  I couldn't stand the suspense.  Googled the score because I thought for sure you guys would win.  Both teams should've only met in the finals.  Both fantastic--I guess they just think we're both hillbillies and think that being #2 seeds would make us think we're special.
> 
> hopefully we'll end up national champs and then wv will get some respect for a change.


 
i could smell the couches burning all the way up in the 'burg!congrats, least i'll have a semi-local team to cheer on now that all mine have dropped by the wayside.that is some hat, could be the start of a trend lolmonday woo-hoo, an opportunity for new beginnings!  no i haven't visited the liquor cabinet...have a marvelous day all!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> i could smell the couches burning all the way up in the 'burg!congrats, least i'll have a semi-local team to cheer on now that all mine have dropped by the wayside.that is some hat, could be the start of a trend lolmonday woo-hoo, an opportunity for new beginnings!  no i haven't visited the liquor cabinet...have a marvelous day all!



we were planning on heading for DC for a much needed family weekend and see the cherry blossoms, but now the kids are whining about missing Easter at Grandma's and seeing the game with their friends.

I'm thinking head over to COSI in Columbus for Friday and then be home for the 8:47 ish game on Saturday.  Still away, but only a 2 hr drive and still home to watch the game with friends.


----------



## macraven

happy monday.....................kind of.....


----------



## keishashadow

best thing about mondays is tuesdays follow it...am i the only one who no longer can 'make' paragraphs or post pics?  maybe im in dutch? lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon/evening everyone ... just got back from a weekend trip with hubby to a horror mask convention in Indianapolis ... glad to be home!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone ... just got back from a weekend trip with hubby to a horror mask convention in Indianapolis ... glad to be home!



i hope you looked out the window and waved at me when you went over chi-town......


----------



## tink1957

Good evening everyone

I took my tax stuff to the accountant today.  In a few days I'll find out if it's HRH or Motel 6 for my May trip.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## macraven

hope you get lots of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 back !!


and stay a month at HRH....


----------



## keishashadow

all right posting for today...i know u were all worried

i smell pics coming from bonny

today is my kiddos last day of school until April 8th.  They're supposed to be making up 1 snow day on Thursday, not tomorrow Wednesday.  He's going to be 'sick' as i assume a large % of kids will be.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> all right posting for today...i know u were all worried
> 
> i smell pics coming from bonny
> 
> today is my kiddos last day of school until April 8th.  They're supposed to be making up 1 snow day on Thursday, not tomorrow Wednesday.  He's going to be 'sick' as i assume a large % of kids will be.



we thought of doing the same thing by taking the kids out Thursday, but DD has a varsity tennis match  on the 1st and DH has a golf tournament

Oh, well, they got on my nerves too much when they were home all winter.

Let's Gooooooo Mountaineers


----------



## macraven

our district is having spring break this week.



hoping it will extend into next week......


----------



## keishashadow

it just postpones the inevitable

mj if u do DC, take notes please! my family clamoring for summer visit, Ocean City is same hour drive for us, beach sounds better to dumby-me


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone ... just got back from a weekend trip with hubby to a horror mask convention in Indianapolis ... glad to be home!



Sounds like you took in a little Horrorhound this weekend.   Welcome back!


----------



## macraven

off to watch american idol.............


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> off to watch american idol.............



*I knew your gonna post that!!2hr special tonight and DW is hooked.I'm gonna retire early and watch some manly best of UFC 2009 in the other room!!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

I'm recording AI at the moment and will begin to watch it when our favorite show (Lost) is over.  Besides....I'm getting ready to toss a couple beef tenderloin steaks over some charcoal.....and of course a head of Romaine.

BTW, Mac.....today was 73....tomorrow is 81.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> it just postpones the inevitable
> 
> mj if u do DC, take notes please! my family clamoring for summer visit, Ocean City is same hour drive for us, beach sounds better to dumby-me



we went a few years ago.  One big suggestion is to contact your congressman to see if they will get an aide to give you a tour of congress.  Sen. Byrd had an aide, his name was Chris, that gave us a really fantastic tour--his father was a history professor at Marshall so he really knew his stuff. 

 And just know that the metro is the easiest and cheapest way to get around D.C.  The Hilton where Reagan was shot had great tours on the Grayline.  Took you all around D.C./ Arlington/ Mt Vernon, Old Town.  Then, of course, the museums were free.  Just wear VERY comfortable shoes.  And I thought the spy museum was a joke--it's not a free one, but the family still talks about it the most.

There's a really good French restaurant close to DuPont Circle--ended up being the cheapest meal there.  Casual and quirky.

And remember objects are NOT closer than they appear.

I just cancelled my D.C. motel--definitely doing the Columbus COSI/Columbus zoo--maybe do the D.C. in the summer.

Gotta be home to see the Mountaineers.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I'm recording AI at the moment and will begin to watch it when our favorite show (Lost) is over.  Besides....I'm getting ready to toss a couple beef tenderloin steaks over some charcoal.....and of course a head of Romaine.
> 
> BTW, Mac.....today was 73....tomorrow is 81.






that was the first thing my parental units told me when i talked to them today.



rubbing it in on how wonderful the weather was there.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> hope you get lots of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back !!
> 
> 
> and stay a month at HRH....



I wish, that would be heaven

I know I'm not getting a refundI just don't know how much I'll have to pay due to a lawyer telling me I wouldn't have to pay taxes on the sale of a house because it was inherited property only to find out recently that it was taxable  If I'd known I would have saved the money now it's eating into my vacation budget.  Oh well, at least I'm going and that's the important thing.

On a lighter note, the sun is shining, it's going to be in the 70's here today.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## keishashadow

i have a 3 room tent u can borrowjk, just the talk of lawyers & taxes makes me ill, good luck

thanx mj, i had heard such good things re the spy museum  i just think DC is summer would be muggier than FLA.  I don't want to drive the beltway either, not sure how long of drive from BWI...guess i need to read the DC travel guide that mysteriously appeared on my bedside table

mac - i must admit to flipping between DWTS & AI, w/DWTS winning, the season is snoozefest for me this year.  I do think the dreadlock chick will take it (she had me singing janis), care to venture a prediction?


----------



## marciemi

Janet - my son loved the spy museum as a younger teen.  I'd think it's more targeted to the younger guy (say up to mid-20s) audience (or anyone with an interest in that area).  We found the Bureau of Engraving & Printing to be okay - might be better for older kids - ours were in the 8ish range at the time and found it fairly boring after the first "show" of money.  Same with the Washington Monument (can you even still go up in that?) - yeah, this was all pre-9/11.  (Well, not the Spy museum - that was 8th grade for my oldest's trip).  

I'll warn you (and whoever else mentioned summer!) that a summer trip to DC is about as comfortable as a summer trip to Disney.  In other words - not very.  I just remember being so miserable so much of the time.  And if you're walking the National Mall area and visiting museums, it's not as easy as Disney to just hop in somewhere cool.


----------



## minniejack

It's not that the spy museum wasn't cool, it's just that there are so many free things to do that I was kinda peeved to get suckered into what I thought was another "free" museum.

And when I say objects are closer.  We walked during a sweaty 100 degree humid August from the Hilton near DuPont (1.8 miles one way) all the way to the White House and back because everyone we met told us to take the metro and every bus had an M so we didn't know which one to get on.  Wasn't until we got to Sen Byrd's office that we found out that the metro was a subway.   Duhhhh....  At least we had an enjoyable walk and saw parts of the city that we wouldn't have seen otherwise, but we were dog tired.  Kids were going into 4 and 6 grades at the time.  Found a fantastic ice cream and Chinese Restaurant that we wouldn't have discovered.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 



macraven said:


> i hope you looked out the window and waved at me when you went over chi-town......






keishashadow said:


> i smell pics coming from bonny










Mad Hattered said:


> Sounds like you took in a little Horrorhound this weekend.   Welcome back!


We did ... pics can be found here


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> I'll warn you (and whoever else mentioned summer!) that a summer trip to DC is about as comfortable as a summer trip to Disney. In other words - not very. *I just remember being so miserable so much of the time*. And if you're walking the National Mall area and visiting museums, it's not as easy as Disney to just hop in somewhere cool.


 
my DH brags he & his cousins used to race to the top of the monument...we'd both probably stroke out 1/2 way up now.  we're all big on history/spy stuff & i always did want to see the smithsonian museums.

it was so hot & sticky end of July last year in MCO i said never again, i seem to say that alot w/o much effect.Worried there won't be much in way of shade, chance to cool off as you state.

im just so shocked 16 yo DS wants to do something 'educational' i feel guilty re saying no

back to making chocolate covered pretzels, going to dip the rice krispie bars next...trying not to sample is futile


----------



## macraven

i remember being in DC in the month of august..........


H.O.T.




i'm sure i'll be making a few trips there in about a year.


----------



## Tinker-tude

We were planning to visit DC this spring, but now it's looking like November over Thanksgiving. DH grew up a stone's throw from there, so he's seen all the changes that have happened over the years. His mom still lives in Fairfax, so we'll have a tour guide. We went togother before the kids were born, and I've wanted to get back there ever since.

We want to hit as many historic spots as possible, the Spy Museum, the Holocaust Museum, and a few art galleries. And the ZOO! I've never been to the DC zoo!


----------



## macraven

Fairfax, i need to pick your brain.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i remember being in DC in the month of august..........
> 
> 
> H.O.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure i'll be making a few trips there in about a year.


 
oh, he's hot, hot, H.O.T.not sure if he's still alive






tink - DHs extended family r from arlington, but im not planning on visiting themevery few years is plenty for me.

i was thinking staying in that neck of woods, near metro might be a plan though...guess reading that book may in order...after i figure out my ADRs for Oct


----------



## Mad Hattered

AWESOME pics, Bonny!!!  I gotta try to get to that one year.  I recognize a lot of artists work.  Who did the AWIL? 

Oh yeah.....it was 86 here today, Mac.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh yeah.....it was 86 here today, Mac.







twist the knife one more time while my back is turned.............


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> twist the knife one more time while my back is turned.............



Come on, it had to have been nice by you today too?!    It was 70 and sunny here even!  Personally, I'd take that over 86!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Come on, it had to have been nice by you today too?!    It was 70 and sunny here even!  Personally, I'd take that over 86!



yes, it was nice, kind of.

we hit 70 for a high but the winds off the lake made it miserable to be outside this afternoon.

and, it keeps the temps down 


i'll take st louis weather any day.

no wind off of the mississippi river down there...........


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> Fairfax, i need to pick your brain.



Pick-pick-pick. I hope you find something.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> AWESOME pics, Bonny!!! I gotta try to get to that one year. I recognize a lot of artists work. Who did the AWIL?
> 
> Oh yeah.....it was 86 here today, Mac.


 
send it on east

duh, i was waiting for the link, my eyes didn't catch it ha ha, didn't expect to see a gamorrean guard amongs the horror stuff


----------



## macraven

did all the homies remember yesterday was trash day?


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> did all the homies remember yesterday was trash day?



Nope.  But I did remember TODAY was. 

*cough....it's 84...cough*


----------



## lachica

Totally off topic and off the wall.  Since I know lots of Dis members have the LGMHs why can't the proud redheads have the 'Lime Green Planet' from the Buzz Lightyear Colors?


----------



## keishashadow

respect the lime


----------



## Mad Hattered

Well then we have to start using this size font because my eyes are bad enough already!  I could hardly read Keisha's reply!

It's warmer here than Orlando right now!  It's currently 89.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> AWESOME pics, Bonny!!!  I gotta try to get to that one year.  I recognize a lot of artists work.  Who did the AWIL?



This one??










It's by an artist named Pat Magee (MageeFX) ... and for a mere $1400.00 it can be yours! They actually raffled this one off at the show for $5/ticket ... some lucky smoe took it home (not us unfortunately )


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> This one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's by an artist named Pat Magee (MageeFX) ... and for a mere $1400.00 it can be yours! They actually raffled this one off at the show for $5/ticket ... some lucky smoe took it home (not us unfortunately )


'

Yes!  That one!!!  That is freaking unbelievable!!  I recognized Jeremy Bohr's, Darkside Paul's and Sam McCain's work in your photos.  I recognized a lot more pieces but I was unfamiliar with the artists.  I HAVE to meet you two there one year....that would be a blast!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> '
> 
> Yes!  That one!!!  That is freaking unbelievable!!  I recognized Jeremy Bohr's, Darkside Paul's and Sam McCain's work in your photos.  I recognized a lot more pieces but I was unfamiliar with the artists.  I HAVE to meet you two there one year....that would be a blast!


Actually Sam and Lee are best friends - we spent the majority of the weekend with Sam at his display (across from Darkside Paul and crew).  We'd love to meet you there next year!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Well then we have to start using this size font because my eyes are bad enough already! I could hardly read Keisha's reply!
> 
> It's warmer here than Orlando right now! It's currently 89.


 
was whisperingi was down with the lime greenie faction here (coined the slogan actually, my claim to fame), then i turned to the darkside!

we're supposed to break the temp record here the next few days...all the better to cook 2 turkeys & a ham & start work replacing our pool deck...i'll take the heat over snow anyday.


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> was whisperingi was down with the lime greenie faction here (coined the slogan actually, my claim to fame), then i turned to the darkside!
> 
> we're supposed to break the temp record here the next few days...all the better to cook 2 turkeys & a ham & start work replacing our pool deck...i'll take the heat over snow anyday.



2 turkeys and a ham,i,m onboard

THREE DAY WEEKEND=its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIME!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Nope.  But I did remember TODAY was.
> 
> *cough....it's 84...cough*









just kidding........









lachica said:


> Totally off topic and off the wall.  Since I know lots of Dis members have the LGMHs why can't the proud redheads have the 'Lime Green Planet' from the Buzz Lightyear Colors?




empress keisha will explain..........


two years back we did a christmas ornament exchange.
there were over25 that participated.

when i gave out keishashadow's address to her exchangee, i wrote her name as Empress Keisha.......
with her address.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> just kidding........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> empress keisha will explain..........
> 
> 
> two years back we did a christmas ornament exchange.
> there were over25 that participated.
> 
> when i gave out keishashadow's address to her exchangee, i wrote her name as Empress Keisha.......
> with her address.



*I remeber that..Good times!!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! I would say Happy Good Friday, but that just sounds wrong...running around like crazy trying to get ready for the Bunny (Always ready for the real reason for the holiday, figure he doesn't need me to provide him with a big chocolate rabbit). I've been sick this week and missed 2 days of work, so that's not helping. Plus, I just don't feel like cleaning my house, and I can hear my mom in my head (she passed several years ago), telling me it needs to be clean for Easter -- maybe that's actually my grandma, I think this has been said for generations...good thing I don't plan on saying it to ds, he can wallow in his dust and disorganization without guilt when he is a grown-up...

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

mailman never blinks an eye when stuff comes to my house addressed to "the empress", of course i am a grand dame or would that be great dane, always get them confused

here's the link to the secret green club part 1, fun thread when it started-yet sometimes they get too cliquish (not to be confused with this welcoming fun bunch), then it garnered too many kiddos, which always has made me nervous on message boards, kwim?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=13352601&highlight=respect+the+lime#post13352601

so, our 'collective' is up to 4 turkeys, 2 hams and a sick maria.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies! I feel so old, my son turned 20 yesterday.  

It's going to be in the 80's again today, what fun.  I think I'll do some outside painting.


----------



## macraven

vickie, 20 is not old.

tell everyone that you birthed that kid at the age of 12.




that is what my mom would always tell people .........








marie, traditions were made to be broken.
cleaning the house gets boring and you just have to do it all over again the next month..........


----------



## donaldduck352

tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies! I feel so old, my son turned 20 yesterday.



*We are not old.I just turned the big 40 and my DD is 20 and I'm gonna be a grand dad in September.With that I feel like I'm in my 20's again-but alot smarter...*


*she better give birth in september not october,i'm not gonna miss HHN20 with the homies*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

40 is the new 30! Wiser but still young enough to have a good time! 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

Worfiedoodles said:


> 40 is the new 30! Wiser but still young enough to have a good time!
> 
> Maria


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *We are not old.I just turned the big 40 and my DD is 20 and I'm gonna be a grand dad in September.With that I feel like I'm in my 20's again-but alot smarter...*
> 
> 
> *she better give birth in september not october,i'm not gonna miss HHN20 with the homies*






congratulations grandpa.

please tell daughter duck it has to be september ..........


----------



## tink1957

If 40 is the new 30....then 50 must be the new 40....so if I'm the new 40 and 40 is the new 30...wow I just lost 20 years...thanks mac, dd, & Maria, I feel better now.

mac, I guess I'm not the only one who can't sleep tonight, happy Easter!


----------



## keishashadow

A classic never goes out of style...





For those who celebrate it, enjoy the day.

Hey old man  welcome to the club.  We hear old man & old woman from our youngest spawn, he sez it's a term of endearment; im not so sure.  we're up @ bat in Sept too & i get to be the babysitter a few days a week...idea is slowing growing on me.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> If 40 is the new 30....then 50 must be the new 40....so if I'm the new 40 and 40 is the new 30...wow I just lost 20 years...thanks mac, dd, & Maria, I feel better now.
> 
> mac, I guess I'm not the only one who can't sleep tonight, happy Easter!






before you know it, you'll be 21 again and carded..........


happy easter all.
eat lots of chocolate.
it all disappears until christmas time again.



another night of insomnia.
i played in the cb until 2 this morning.


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Easter to all the homies here!

Chrissy and Matthew turn 13 yrs old today!! Where has the time gone 

Happy B-day to my twins


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Easter one and all ...


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all.  It's been way too long.  It will take me forever to catch up.

Have been crazy since my Grandma died in February, and my Mom has been hospitalized most of the time since then.  Now she is in a nursing home for re-hab again.  

I have been clearing out 30 years of my family's "stuff" and will shortly begin to rehab the house for the market.  I hope to get back here soon.  My trip is coming closer, and I need my USF fix.

Missed y'all.


----------



## macraven

niki..........wow.............


hope all starts to get better for you real soon.


----------



## minniejack

tink1957 said:


> If 40 is the new 30....then 50 must be the new 40....so if I'm the new 40 and 40 is the new 30...wow I just lost 20 years...


  And I just got carded when I bought some wine at Krogers.  She actually asked me if I was 22.  I said yeah and add 20 to that....
Wow....really made my whole week.  She told me she couldn't believe it...Of course my kids tell me otherwise.

Oh and  Mountaineers


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> And I just got carded when I bought some wine at Krogers.  She actually asked me if I was 22.  I said yeah and add 20 to that....









lucky ducky........


----------



## Tinker-tude

I'm a few minutes too late to wish everyone Happy Easter, so HAPPY BELATED EASTER!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, Donald, we're the same age. I got started late on the family thing, so my oldest is nine. I'll be using a cane before I ever have a grandkid. Congratulations on the upcoming addition!


Niki, that's a lot to deal with all at once! Hugs and support to you, Homie. 


Time to start the air conditioner here. It's hot and humid!


----------



## macraven

turn the ac on??

we put the heat on again last night.........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> eat lots of chocolate.
> it all disappears until christmas time again.
> 
> 
> 
> another night of insomnia.
> i played in the cb until 2 this morning.


 
problem here the mr's idea of breakfast is can of pepsi & couple candy bars...oh, to have that metablolism

u r a brave homie to venture to the real darkside (CB)



minniejack said:


> And I just got carded when I bought some wine at Krogers. She actually asked me if I was 22. I said yeah and add 20 to that....
> Wow....really made my whole week. She told me she couldn't believe it...Of course my kids tell me otherwise.
> 
> Oh and  Mountaineers


 
i thought of you, sorry...go get 'em next year (long as my teams rn't playing)

someday i'll be able to buy vino in my grocery store...if i move out of PA

i've got so many leftovers won't have to cook for days


----------



## macraven

yes and i returned without points.....




keisha, did you say you were having all the homies over tonight for dinner?


or did i read that wrong.


need more coffee


----------



## keishashadow

grub's on me...grubby me

im polishing off the sweet tea i made, sugar syrup & all...teeth hurt lol

re CB, never know if ull return with a tag or points!


----------



## macraven




----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....I make my ADR's this coming weekend ( dont start please ) and  need to know who is where when.

That is of course youse are up for a wee bit Scottish sunshine mixed in with yer Florida !!


----------



## Coach81

Anyone else watch the apprentice last night and saw the Harry Potter Task?


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....I make my ADR's this coming weekend ( dont start please ) and  need to know who is where when.
> 
> That is of course youse are up for a wee bit Scottish sunshine mixed in with yer Florida !!



so good to see youse here!!


you have to meet up with me this year!!!!!!!!

no more screw ups like last october...


i'll be at the motherland 9/28 to 10/5
then switch over to the darkside 10/5 for 8 days.



*pencil me in your calendar*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....I make my ADR's this coming weekend ( dont start please ) and  need to know who is where when.
> 
> That is of course youse are up for a wee bit Scottish sunshine mixed in with yer Florida !!





macraven said:


> so good to see youse here!!
> 
> 
> you have to meet up with me this year!!!!!!!!
> 
> no more screw ups like last october...
> 
> 
> i'll be at the motherland 9/28 to 10/5
> then switch over to the darkside 10/5 for 8 days.
> 
> *pencil me in your calendar*



We're planning on October 6th to 16th ... unless something drastically changes by then.  Most likely staying on-site at Disney again (_can't beat the AP discount on the room_)   but we'll have a car so can travel back and forth to the darkside.



Coach81 said:


> Anyone else watch the apprentice last night and saw the Harry Potter Task?


----------



## ky07

*Stopped by to say hi homies
Sorry been so absent but having alot of complicated things going on right now that has sent me into a downward spiral of depression and just over all not very good but anywho how has everyone been ??*


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> so
> 
> 
> i'll be at the motherland 9/28 to 10/5
> then switch over to the darkside 10/5 for 8 days.
> 
> 
> 
> *pencil me in your calendar*





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're planning on October 6th to 16th ...:




Monday 12th ?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all.I love Fl weather this time of year well at least the temps,but my nose can't take much more of this pollen .My black Ranger is yellow and I just washed it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Hey Lawerence keep thinking of June.Hope that will bring ya back feeling better.

 scotlass.Hope DW and I will be there to meet up with you and mac..

Hey Bon-Lee,same HHN time same HHN channel!!!

You are right kiesha,I usauly come back from the CB with a bad attitude and points.They love to argue so much overthere..

Hey Rose happy B-day to the twins..*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all.I love Fl weather this time of year well at least the temps,but my nose can't take much more of this pollen .My black Ranger is yellow and I just washed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lawerence keep thinking of June.Hope that will bring ya back feeling better.
> 
> scotlass.Hope DW and I will be there to meet up with you and mac..
> 
> Hey Bon-Lee,same HHN time same HHN channel!!!
> 
> You are right kiesha,I usauly come back from the CB with a bad attitude and points.They love to argue so much overthere..
> 
> Hey Rose happy B-day to the twins..*


*Actually its July *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Actually its July *



*DOOOH,I knew that!!But keep thinking of it and do the  when you do.You know thos Hurricanes are calling your name!!*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> scotlass.Hope DW and I will be there to meet up with you and mac..



I hope so to Mr Duck...


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopped by to say hi homies
> Sorry been so absent but having alot of complicated things going on right now that has sent me into a downward spiral of depression and just over all not very good but anywho how has everyone been ??*




i totally understand what you are going through.
hang in there.

things will get better for you.  

think about your trip in july.



scotlass said:


> Monday 12th ?



i will tattoo that date on my forehead.
we will finally meet! 




donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all.I love Fl weather this time of year well at least the temps,but my nose can't take much more of this pollen .My black Ranger is yellow and I just washed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lawerence keep thinking of June.Hope that will bring ya back feeling better.
> 
> scotlass.Hope DW and I will be there to meet up with you and mac..
> 
> Hey Bon-Lee,same HHN time same HHN channel!!!
> 
> You are right kiesha,I usauly come back from the CB with a bad attitude and points.They love to argue so much overthere..
> 
> Hey Rose happy B-day to the twins..*



double d, same bat time, same bat channel for hhn.........
you know the drill by now....


----------



## keishashadow

StL - sorry u r down in the dumps, hang in there

how 'bout that BB game yesterday, down to the wire...matchup looked like david vs goliath, duke had some tall dudes

ADRs done, now we can eat in October...it was touch & go there for awhile

hope U never turns into this hoop jumping HP mess to grab a bite to eat 

me be @ WDW 10/3 to 10/7, Darkside 10/8 & drug home kicking & scraming the eve of 10/10

plan is to do HHN on Friday, i've got mac (who i've know for-ev-er & never got our schedules to mesh) & barb (old news) on my schedule already plus a few other homies.  

any meets & greets in my time frame, give me a hollar


----------



## Coach81

Wow that is so cool that you guys get a chance to hook up at the parks!!! 

Our next trip is a mega summer trip (a dozen friends and family all going) in about a month and a few days.. headed back to Disney.. going to do the parks, and both water parks.. gotta lean out a bit more before then.. the shirt has to come off!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK, Ms. Mac......where's my Hawaii info?  T-minus 22 days and counting.


----------



## minniejack

Please pray for the families of the West Virginia coal miners.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Please pray for the families of the West Virginia coal miners.


 
devastatingmy dad & 2 grandparents were hardworking coal miners. mine in question doesn't have the best safety record according to news reports. I wan't going to vent, but i will since it was brought up...

I still remember collecting my dad @ ER after a minor roof cave-in when I was a teen. He'd always shower before coming home, so I never realized how dirty he got (solid grey color). 

He only went into the mine last 9 years of his life, after recession hit it was the only job he could get to support us as a 52 y.o. - roof-bolting (from one im told one of the hardest jobs in the mine).  He wound up w/black lung & died @ 61

Many miners work in dangerous conditions as it can be the only employer in small rural areas. reform is needed to keep them safe, this is unacceptable.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i totally understand what you are going through.
> hang in there.
> 
> things will get better for you.
> 
> think about your trip in july.
> 
> i will tattoo that date on my forehead.
> we will finally meet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double d, same bat time, same bat channel for hhn.........
> you know the drill by now....


*Thanks Mac and I am looking foward to July and usually so excited every year but I am a guy and was always told not to show my feelings but so heart broken I really don't feel like going on anymore
But I will push thru as always*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *DOOOH,I knew that!!But keep thinking of it and do the  when you do.You know thos Hurricanes are calling your name!!*


*Boy do I need them and only had pre mixed hurricanes and rum runners here lately *


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> OK, Ms. Mac......where's my Hawaii info?  T-minus 22 days and counting.



good thing you reminded me !!!


go to www.hawaii.gov

then do a search 
film industry

or specifics of a particular movie.


my brother is still looking at the pictures i sent him.


----------



## circelli

hey there homies...I need your help...PLEASE!!!!

When you book to go to Universal & Hotel how do you book it?  Through Universal..through Hotel?  What is the best deal?  Does anyone know an airline that is NOT expensive....we like to fly from Detroit to Orlando...we can do Toronto to Orlando too.....if the price is right????

If we go this year will anyone be there Sept 30 - October 7?

THANK YOU


----------



## Coach81

ky07 said:


> *Thanks Mac and I am looking foward to July and usually so excited every year but I am a guy and was always told not to show my feelings but so heart broken I really don't feel like going on anymore
> But I will push thru as always*


Hang in there, Ky!  Not sure what is going on with you, but just trust in the fact that it will get better!!!  Also realize that many people care very much about you, and you are loved and needed.  Good luck, I'm sure things will improve for you very soon!


keishashadow said:


> devastatingmy dad & 2 grandparents were hardworking coal miners. mine in question doesn't have the best safety record according to news reports. I wan't going to vent, but i will since it was brought up...
> 
> I still remember collecting my dad @ ER after a minor roof cave-in when I was a teen. He'd always shower before coming home, so I never realized how dirty he got (solid grey color).
> 
> He only went into the mine last 9 years of his life, after recession hit it was the only job he could get to support us as a 52 y.o. - roof-bolting (from one im told one of the hardest jobs in the mine).  He wound up w/black lung & died @ 61
> 
> Many miners work in dangerous conditions as it can be the only employer in small rural areas. reform is needed to keep them safe, this is unacceptable.


AMEN!  They work so hard in dangerous conditions.


circelli said:


> hey there homies...I need your help...PLEASE!!!!
> 
> When you book to go to Universal & Hotel how do you book it?  Through Universal..through Hotel?  What is the best deal?  Does anyone know an airline that is NOT expensive....we like to fly from Detroit to Orlando...we can do Toronto to Orlando too.....if the price is right????
> 
> If we go this year will anyone be there Sept 30 - October 7?
> 
> THANK YOU



I've always just booked through the website.. I would love to learn of any cheaper ways.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> devastatingmy dad & 2 grandparents were hardworking coal miners. mine in question doesn't have the best safety record according to news reports. I wan't going to vent, but i will since it was brought up...
> 
> I still remember collecting my dad @ ER after a minor roof cave-in when I was a teen. He'd always shower before coming home, so I never realized how dirty he got (solid grey color).
> 
> He only went into the mine last 9 years of his life, after recession hit it was the only job he could get to support us as a 52 y.o. - roof-bolting (from one im told one of the hardest jobs in the mine).  He wound up w/black lung & died @ 61
> 
> Many miners work in dangerous conditions as it can be the only employer in small rural areas. reform is needed to keep them safe, this is unacceptable.





DH has been with coal mine since before, during and after college--he's an electrical engnr for a coal mine.(just got his 20 yrs completed)You just don't think about the peril until something like this happens. He's looked at other industries, but not a single one can touch his salary.  So he stays.  7 more yrs until he takes his retirement (he'll be 55, old in coal miner yrs--it's hard on a body--leaves at 6, not home until usually 8, and lucky to work only 22 out of 28 days, and the phone is constantly ringing all night long, and on vacations)  Plans on teaching at a local University when done.  

I remember when we lived in Virginia, I took the kids who were both under 5 at the time to visit daddy at work.  We timed it so it would be at the end of the day.  He looked like a black raccon and my son didn't recognize him at first, but then everyone who walked by, covered in coal, he'd yell, "Daddy!"

Picture a city the size of Pittsburgh, that's how big DH's mine is underground.  You just can't imagine.  It's not picks and shovels any more--most people don't realize how high tech the mining industry is.

With all of the new men that they've been hiring, he's been coming home for the past year about the stupid things that these guys do--not enough experience--Stupidity CAN kill.  

One of his coworkers was the superintendent at the mine that exploded until about 10 yrs ago.  It is a very rural area.

Coal accounts for 50% of the energy that America uses.  Remember the next time you turn on a light, a computer, the washer/dryer about those men that are "working hard down there, to Keep America running up here."


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Please pray for the families of the West Virginia coal miners.



i have and will continue.
my brother was a coal miner for 12 years until the mines in southern illinois were shut down.

he was only hospitalized twice while he worked there.



circelli said:


> hey there homies...I need your help...PLEASE!!!!
> 
> When you book to go to Universal & Hotel how do you book it?  Through Universal..through Hotel?  What is the best deal?  Does anyone know an airline that is NOT expensive....we like to fly from Detroit to Orlando...we can do Toronto to Orlando too.....if the price is right????
> 
> If we go this year will anyone be there Sept 30 - October 7?
> 
> THANK YOU



i'll be there during the time period you have listed.

i smell a meet.........

i only book by phone.
the reason i do that is to find out if there are any other deals or promos coming up that will be beneficial to me.

i called again a few weeks ago to inquire about changing things around.
i thought if i booked the stay more save more promo for the first 3 days of my stay then kept the AAA rate i have for the other 4 nights, i would come out ahead.

one of the TM's worked with me for 45 minutes to find out my best deal was keeping the ressie under the AAA for the full time period.

you can always get more info by calling and booking by phone.

i use the website to check out the prices and availability, but call to book.
i also get to upgrade when i do that by membership in the loews program.

i wouldn't be able to get my free upgrade at the time of booking if i only did it online.


i did see some deals out of detroit.
try these sites.

i signed up with tripit and fare compare a long time ago.

the nice thing about that service is you are sent an alert 6 hours before the airline does an increase.
that way you can decide if you should book now or play the game for lower prices in the future.

that site also gives you information on when is the best time to book.
they track the flights you are interested in and let you know the cost of it since you signed up for that program.

i track 5 different flights w/different airlines.
i watch it for awhile and once i see the activity and receive an alert, then i book my flights.

i booked 2/7 this year as it predicted the fare would increase later.
paid $168 and that is with taxes for rt chi to mco.

that same ticket i bought is today going for $277 plus tax.
try tripit.com
kayak.com
bing.com
farecompare.com





St Lawrence, you need to check in with us so we know you are hanging in there.

don't make me get in my car and drive to kentucky to hunt you down......


----------



## macraven

why was part of my post about the travel sites removed from the first part of my essay.......?  

i added them to a later section now.


----------



## macraven

i hope all the homies that have wednesday as trash day remembered this time.


i can imagine 2 of youse running outside to take care of that issue now...

not to name names but it was a hoot when Double D and then mad hattered did a scramble on that wednesday..............



something for all youse in the south to know.

we have a prediction of wet snow for tonight.


----------



## tink1957

St Lawrence, sorry to hear you're having a rough time, while I don't know your situation, I can relate as I've had a tough year myself.  Just know that your homies are here to help anytime we can.

mac, remind me about my trash on Thursday so I can get my son to drag that big contracter bag to the curb.

*Good news on the tax front, I had to pay about half of what I'd planned so all is right with our vacation, if only Universal would have soft openings of WWOHP while we're there it would be perfect.*


----------



## macraven

ok.
i'll pencil in that you should not forget to take your son to the curb tomorrow.


and, that is great news you don't have to pay as much as you thought for the trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Hello,

Been in Scotland visiting my mum and rest of the family for 5 days and came home today 

Although it was lovely to be back with Tom and Kyle again, I really miss my mum a lot. She is 4 hours away and I don`t see her often enough.

But back to work tomorrow 

And NOBODY thought to put our garbage out last week, if I`m not there it all goes to pot!!!!

Still on the bright side 197 days to Orlando


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i hope all the homies that have wednesday as trash day remembered this time.
> 
> 
> i can imagine 2 of youse running outside to take care of that issue now...
> 
> not to name names but it was a hoot when Double D and then mad hattered did a scramble on that wednesday..............
> 
> 
> 
> something for all youse in the south to know.
> 
> we have a prediction of wet snow for tonight.


 
it was 90 degrees here yesterday, only 85 today; supposed to not break 40 on Friday

spring, sming...bring on summer

mj & mac - didn't know ur family worked in the minesmr's in the steel mill putting that degree to good use driving a piece of heavy equipment. So many don't get it that sometimes it's all that's available to put food on the table to best of their ability, as if they'd want to do such a dangerous job for the fun of it.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha,

I noticed in your sig that you're cruising on the Destiny soon.  We were on that ship a couple years ago.  We took off out of Puerto Rico and hit St Thomas, Dominica, St Lucia, Barbados and Antigua.  It was an awesome time.  We really liked that ship alot.  Hope you guys have a great time!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha,
> 
> I noticed in your sig that you're cruising on the Destiny soon.  We were on that ship a couple years ago.  We took off out of Puerto Rico and hit St Thomas, Dominica, St Lucia, Barbados and Antigua.  It was an awesome time.  We really liked that ship alot.  Hope you guys have a great time!!



*Enlighten me if you will.The last cruise DW and I was on(it was on a carnival)about 7yrs ago.This was our 1'st cruise and did not enjoy the eating situation at all.We had designated times and seating.The people we ate with just would not shut up enough for me to enjoy a single meal.

Is this the norm?

I would love to see the Caymen islands and Cozumel again.*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Enlighten me if you will.The last cruise DW and I was on(it was on a carnival)about 7yrs ago.This was our 1'st cruise and did not enjoy the eating situation at all.We had designated times and seating.The people we ate with just would not shut up enough for me to enjoy a single meal.
> 
> Is this the norm?
> 
> I would love to see the Caymen islands and Cozumel again.*




We've been on 5 cruises and all have been different experiences.  Some better than others. We've gone on two with another couple so the dinner situation was easy...we requested a table for four and were accomodated.  Another thing we do is eat at the later dinner (8ish).  That way we have plenty of time to get back from an excursion, shower, hit the bar and then head to dinner.

The opposite experience was when we were on a 9 day to Panama and Costa Rica.  It was just the two of us on this trip.  We won the lottery with the dining arrangements.   We were honored enough to be sat at a four top with a young married couple (24ish) who were both doctors.  They enjoyed talking about themselves, and their suite, and all the art they had bought at the ship's auction....and so on.

That's about the time we discovered the "dine at any time and sit where you want" buffet that they had nightly. They had some good nights.   That or we'd show up a half hour late to dinner and they would be on their desserts.   It's one thing to collect masks....but art? Not exactly our style. 

We do tons of research ahead of time and book most excursions directly on the island instead of going thru the inflated prices on the ship.  There's a time factor penalty involved with that but we have been lucky enough to never had that be a factor.  Which brings me to one of the most interesting experiences ever in my life.  We rented a golf cart in Costa Maya, Mexico and drove MILES and MILES down a sand road that bordered the coast.  We stopped at strangers houses that were selling cervesa for $2/can.  We had LOTS of those.  Interestingly enough, we found that lots of those stops had put bulls that liked to surround you as you walked toward the makeshift bar in front of their house.    About 2.5 hours due south and 8 miles from the Belieze border I had a premonition.  Was this golf cart electric or gas? And no matter what it was....can we make it back?  Talk about sweating it out.....JUST made it back to the ship!!  We were going over the Mexican speedbumps (shipyard rope stretched across the "road")  at top speed!  Airborn we did get.   Between that and those freaking lizards that stand up and run freaking me out....overall...totally awesome!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> We've been on 5 cruises and all have been different experiences.  Some better than others. We've gone on two with another couple so the dinner situation was easy...we requested a table for four and were accomodated.  Another thing we do is eat at the later dinner (8ish).  That way we have plenty of time to get back from an excursion, shower, hit the bar and then head to dinner.
> 
> The opposite experience was when we were on a 9 day to Panama and Costa Rica.  It was just the two of us on this trip.  We won the lottery with the dining arrangements.   We were honored enough to be sat at a four top with a young married couple (24ish) who were both doctors.  They enjoyed talking about themselves, and their suite, and all the art they had bought at the ship's auction....and so on.
> 
> That's about the time we discovered the "dine at any time and sit where you want" buffet that they had nightly. They had some good nights.   That or we'd show up a half hour late to dinner and they would be on their desserts.   It's one thing to collect masks....but art? Not exactly our style.
> 
> We do tons of research ahead of time and book most excursions directly on the island instead of going thru the inflated prices on the ship.  There's a time factor penalty involved with that but we have been lucky enough to never had that be a factor.  Which brings me to one of the most interesting experiences ever in my life.  We rented a golf cart in Costa Maya, Mexico and drove MILES and MILES down a sand road that bordered the coast.  We stopped at strangers houses that were selling cervesa for $2/can.  We had LOTS of those.  Interestingly enough, we found that lots of those stops had put bulls that liked to surround you as you walked toward the makeshift bar in front of their house.    About 2.5 hours due south and 8 miles from the Belieze border I had a premonition.  Was this golf cart electric or gas? And no matter what it was....can we make it back?  Talk about sweating it out.....JUST made it back to the ship!!  We were going over the Mexican speedbumps (shipyard rope stretched across the "road")  at top speed!  Airborn we did get.   Between that and those freaking lizards that stand up and run freaking me out....overall...totally awesome!!



*We are in the process to renew our passports-talking about a hassle nowadays.Thanks for some insight cuase DW wants to do another cruise as I do.Research can go along way along with phone calls.I just wish the next one we do I will enjoy,DW has no problem with talking with strangers.Me,I'm more reserved or to myself on a 5day trip at sea..

Thanks Hattered.I'm in the planning stage as of now and this helps!!

And yes I do remember them dinosour reptiles in Cozumel,nasty buggers!!!!!!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi homeys.  What up?

Mac, snow is just not right.  I had hoped to golf nine holes tomorrow with DH for his birthday.  Now I'm sure that won't happen.  I can't believe I had to wear a sweater today.

It is supposed to be nice this weekend, when I will be slaving away at the ole homestead.  I hope to golf a little this summer.  I have to be ready for Orlando.

Every day, I think about a different intoxicating drink I will have on vacation.  Today it is the Fruit of the Gods at Mythos.  I won't get to keep the cup, though.  DH is jealous of the one I got last October and wants one of his own.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi homeys.  What up?
> 
> Mac, snow is just not right.  I had hoped to golf nine holes tomorrow with DH for his birthday.  Now I'm sure that won't happen.  I can't believe I had to wear a sweater today.
> 
> It is supposed to be nice this weekend, when I will be slaving away at the ole homestead.  I hope to golf a little this summer.  I have to be ready for Orlando.
> 
> Every day, I think about a different intoxicating drink I will have on vacation.  Today it is the Fruit of the Gods at Mythos.  I won't get to keep the cup, though.  DH is jealous of the one I got last October and wants one of his own.





yea, the weather suxs here right now.
you can hear the wind banging against the windows.

i'm 1.5 mile from lake michigan.
when it blows, we feel it.
not many buildings or barriers between me and the lake.......

if you ever hit the court house in wkgn, let me know.
i'll stand on the street corner for a sight of you.


i'll have a drinky poo with a little umbrella, in my hand waiting for you..

not the umbrella would be in my hand but in the drink....
that is how you would know who i am.

the weekend is going to nice .....very nice.
bring the hubby to the golf course by me and play there this weekend.

he might think that you love him if you treat him to golf......
http://www.golfnow.com/course-direc...ses/zion-golf-courses/thunderhawk-golf-course

the course opens on the 9th.

tell him HB from the homies here......!!


----------



## macraven

no snow here yet so i think we are safe for thursday........


----------



## marciemi

Hm, lucky you Mac!  We've got at least a couple inches down and forecast for 2-4 more inches today.  Which wouldn't matter except I'm leaving in 45 minutes to head down to Milwaukee with Matt to fly out to Colorado for his Air Force orientation.  And some skiing.  Yes, here's it's 32 and inches of snow and where we're heading skiing it's 50 and sunny.  Makes all kinds of sense!  

I'll try to post some pics later - too dark now to take the pics.  And still snowing steadily.  Even the roads are coveered which is amazing since it was 75 last weekend.  And of course we have the snow tires off the car and I have to drive the car down that has the tires on it that they "strongly recommended" we replace due to wear.    Wish us luck!  I'll try to let you guys know if we actually make it to the airport.  Seems like we have the worst luck with Milwaukee!  

Janet - I didn't realize you were doing the Destiny so close to my guys.  Royce, Matt & Matt's GF are cruising on it on June 10, but doing Western.  Just made that final payment yesterday.  We can post some pics for you!  What day do you sail?

Everyone have a good day and hopefully the next post will be from the airport!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, the pics I promised:
















Happy Spring!!??


----------



## marciemi

And no, I am not shoveling it!  Janet, a pic of the countdown calendar we made for my son's GF for the cruise (her first!):






And the countdown calendar I made for Matt until he leaves for Air Force:






We're outta here!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies!

It's in the 60's here and it's gonna be a rainy day in GA.  Weatherman is predicting thunderstorms, but I'll take that over snow any day.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha,
> 
> I noticed in your sig that you're cruising on the Destiny soon. We were on that ship a couple years ago. We took off out of Puerto Rico and hit St Thomas, Dominica, St Lucia, Barbados and Antigua. It was an awesome time. We really liked that ship alot. Hope you guys have a great time!!


 
thank you, we had 2nd thoughts when she was having so many propulsion problems & missing ports, they dry docked her & we're good to go. I 'secretly' splurged & booked an aft wrap balconiesi may  never go topside. Now if i can only figure out how to kill 12 hours before our flight leaves for home i'll be set. She's going to Grand Turk, Half Moon Cay & Nassau (we book the comfort suites and do the waterpark @ Atlantis on the cheap)

marci- no snoooow, u r the queen of countdown calendars! I switched cruise a month earlier airfare was a bear into MIA for July, flights kept getting cancelled.  I switched our military rate to Early Saver & it has dropped almost $200i hope to see it keep spiraling downward once i make my final payment for the OBCs.  It's a great program if u r sure of ur travel plans & r willing to invest some time monitoring rates (or install free software - im using cruiseshark & it caught one i  missed, oh the shame lol).

donald - CCL is rolling out 'anytime dining' on their ships. Basically, u show up, let them know if u want a private table or to be seated w/others & wait until one opens. They have section of DR(s) set aside. im a big fan of all that is disney (really i am) & think the DCL ships r amazing as to design & service. Yet, i was more than satisfied w/sailing on the CCL Legend, beautiful ship (Roatan, Belize-yuk, Grand Cayman & Cozumel). I wasn't thrilled w/NCL food, service or fact that u have to book a mini-suite to get a balcony to sleep 3 pp.

mac - i'll take a tequila sunrise please, extra umbrellas


----------



## Coach81

Wonderful weather here in La.. cool, and sunny.. no complaints.


----------



## lachica

Same here in the mid 80s really sunny.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies!
> 
> It's in the 60's here and it's gonna be a rainy day in GA.  Weatherman is predicting thunderstorms, but I'll take that over snow any day.






glad you are here now vicki.......

don't forget to put the son in the container and push it to the curb....


or something like that........


----------



## macraven

for keisha.......


----------



## macraven

35 here and dark skies......

smells like snow.......


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> we have a prediction of wet snow for tonight.



aargh!!!  We had 88 yesterday and 70's this morning.  Now, I'm running around the house closing windows and the forecast is showing snow for us tonight, too   

And  stupid me and stupid kids for not taking out dog before bed last night.  Opened my son's bedroom door this morning and the smell of poop blasted me in the face. So, at 6 am this morning I'm cleaning poop--not a way you want to start your day.


----------



## macraven

if i had to choose, i would pick door A with the snow and not door B with the dog poop.

i'm just saying....


----------



## Mad Hattered

It's currently 53 degrees and sunny here in the Lou.  Compared to the mid 80's we've had for the last week it seems a bit chilly!  I think it's supposed to get down in the mid-30's tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> for keisha.......


 
glad i got the umbrella & not the


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



macraven said:


> 35 here and dark skies......
> 
> smells like snow.......



We've had great weather here the past week or so (we're 13°C/55°F here right now), but a "cold front" is moving through though - supposed to get extremely windy and rain/snow mix over the next few days with temps about 3° to 5°C (37° to 41°F).  Good thing we did the spring cleaning of the yards and the moisture can soak into the lawns/gardens now.


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> 
> 
> We've had great weather here the past week or so (we're 13°C/55°F here right now), but a "cold front" is moving through though - supposed to get extremely windy and rain/snow mix over the next few days with temps about 3° to 5°C (37° to 41°F).  Good thing we did the spring cleaning of the yards and the moisture can soak into the lawns/gardens now.



*Its gotta be hard to have a garden up there with such a short growing window.It seems 6months out of the year your below freezing.*


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> glad you are here now vicki.......
> 
> don't forget to put the son in the container and push it to the curb....
> 
> 
> or something like that........



mac, you crack me up.

My son is 6'4" & around 230 lbs....he would sqish my trash can, if he would fit.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> glad i got the umbrella & not the


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> glad i got the umbrella & not the


hey I like !!!!  ... Mr. Winnie the, rather than the Mr. Hankey variety ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> glad i got the umbrella & not the


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> It's currently 53 degrees and sunny here in the Lou.  Compared to the mid 80's we've had for the last week it seems a bit chilly!  I think it's supposed to get down in the mid-30's tonight.



my parental units told me this afternoon, could have a frost..........

payback time.....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> 
> 
> We've had great weather here the past week or so (we're 13°C/55°F here right now), but a "cold front" is moving through though - supposed to get extremely windy and rain/snow mix over the next few days with temps about 3° to 5°C (37° to 41°F).  Good thing we did the spring cleaning of the yards and the moisture can soak into the lawns/gardens now.



i have a homie i can complain with about spring.....



tink1957 said:


> mac, you crack me up.
> 
> My son is 6'4" & around 230 lbs....he would sqish my trash can, if he would fit.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.




i assuming due to my note, the trash did go out this morning......



keishashadow said:


> glad i got the umbrella & not the









where did my evening to??

i was watching the tube and then all of a sudden it was 11 pm.

and no one here to play with now...........


----------



## macraven

wake up...








It is morning time.







Get out of bed......................


----------



## lachica

Tgif!


----------



## macraven

someone heard me............





kewl..


----------



## Mad Hattered

I am getting ready to take off work.  It's a beautiful day here!!  Me and my buddy are going to go make fools of ourselves at the golf course.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> I am getting ready to take off work.  It's a beautiful day here!!  Me and my buddy are going to go make fools of ourselves at the golf course.


cold and windy here

And I'm changing my name--I don't want to be called minniejack

minnie yesterday with the poo and today, jack upchucked on the cleaned carpets.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Its gotta be hard to have a garden up there with such a short growing window.It seems 6months out of the year your below freezing.*


 
that's what i mentioned when we visited last year & was told canada produces quite a bit of grain (knew i should've paid more attention in geography class).  

my mr put some seedlings in the ground here last weekend...lettuce, kohlarabi, broccoli, cabbage.  My azaelas & weeping cherry r in full bloom, think i need to cover them with a sheet tonight jik it frosts or i'll lose the flowers same as last year & one before that


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> hey I like !!!! ... Mr. Winnie the, rather than the Mr. Hankey variety ...


 
pooh, gotta luv him



Mad Hattered said:


> I am getting ready to take off work. It's a beautiful day here!! Me and my buddy are going to go make fools of ourselves at the golf course.


 
u can pretend u r @ the masters...we'll oooh & ahh every shot

have a good weekend all


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> i assuming due to my note, the trash did go out this morning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trash did get taken to the curb....can you guess who did it?   All I have to do to get my kids to disappear is to mention the word trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did my evening to??
> 
> i was watching the tube and then all of a sudden it was 11 pm.
> 
> and no one here to play with now...........
> I wish I'd known, I was up almost all night.






minniejack said:


> cold and windy here
> 
> And I'm changing my name--I don't want to be called minniejack
> 
> minnie yesterday with the poo and today, jack upchucked on the cleaned carpets.



What shall we call you....minnie the poo?


----------



## minniejack

tink1957 said:


> What shall we call you....minnie the poo?



  I like it!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I am getting ready to take off work.  It's a beautiful day here!!  Me and my buddy are going to go make fools of ourselves at the golf course.




will we be having some grilled food afterwards?....




minniejack said:


> cold and windy here
> 
> And I'm changing my name--I don't want to be called minniejack
> 
> minnie yesterday with the poo and today, jack upchucked on the cleaned carpets.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

It's cold and windy, 7 pm on a Friday night and I have nothing fun planned...but at least I don't have to clean up  

Puts it all into perspective, doesn't it? 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy homies.Another Friday passed and I didn't get to enjoy the nightlife.Just got home from working a 14hr day.Got showered up and trying to do some catchup with a cold one in hand.Working like this gives me insomnia.I may be be playing cards with mac tonight!!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy homies.Another Friday passed and I didn't get to enjoy the nightlife.Just got home from working a 14hr day.Got showered up and trying to do some catchup with a cold one in hand.Working like this gives me insomnia.I may be be playing cards with mac tonight!!!*





ok, should we play old maid or go fish tonight............


insomnia again......


----------



## macraven

don't tell me the homies are all sleeping in today.........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> cold and windy here





Worfiedoodles said:


> It's cold and windy, 7 pm on a Friday night



Here too ... we've had major winds for the past 3 days ... I'm so sick of wind!!  If we were in the tropics they'd call it a hurricane!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> don't tell me the homies are all sleeping in today.........


 
i had to wake up @ 6 am to make sure spawn got his butt in gear for ACT test...i promptly dove back under the covers when he left

all i did of merit today was go to beer distributor & throw a couple of steaks on the grill.


----------



## tink1957

All I did today was grill hotdogs & burgers and 

Having to use my sons computer as mine has a virus and the colors and bold writing won't work, oh well at least I can post.

Hey this is my 900th post....just a baby compared to some of youse.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> don't tell me the homies are all sleeping in today.........



no had to take DD to catch varsity tennis bus at 7--she didn't want to take her new car to the park where they catch the bus because that stupid hate group was in town and she wasn't sure what would happen to it.

(I was just talking to one of our neighbors, who said the same group sent thousands of hate faxes to their Temple bashing every group under the sun.  This is the same group that pickets our fallen soldier's private funerals.  Don't understand where people can get so much hate)

Then took DS to his 1st Thursday Music Club audition for piano.  He got excellent--quite good considering he got scared and stopped and asked if he could restart. 

Then home, yard work, then off to Pittsburgh.

Now here to play with you guys...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> All I did today was grill hotdogs & burgers and
> 
> Having to use my sons computer as mine has a virus and the colors and bold writing won't work, oh well at least I can post.
> 
> Hey this is my 900th post....just a baby compared to some of youse.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



you'll catch up and be running with the big doggies soon!



minniejack said:


> no had to take DD to catch varsity tennis bus at 7--she didn't want to take her new car to the park where they catch the bus because that stupid hate group was in town and she wasn't sure what would happen to it.
> 
> (I was just talking to one of our neighbors, who said the same group sent thousands of hate faxes to their Temple bashing every group under the sun.  This is the same group that pickets our fallen soldier's private funerals.  Don't understand where people can get so much hate)
> 
> Then took DS to his 1st Thursday Music Club audition for piano.  He got excellent--quite good considering he got scared and stopped and asked if he could restart.
> 
> Then home, yard work, then off to Pittsburgh.
> 
> Now here to play with you guys...



minnie poo..........
i hate hate groups...


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm getting tired,but mac do you have a 3?*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I will take that as a no mac-go fish!!
Took some Nyquil and its kicking in now,we will play cards another night mac...*


----------



## circelli

I am getting excited!!!
We are having our "official" meeting of families today for our trip in September!!!
I want HHN info........like dates and stuff!!!
Should I ask to have a theme park view for our room at the RPR.  I am aBlue member at Loews but does that mean anything????  i think I am Blue anyways?!?!
Does anyone here know of any babysitters we can try other than the Kids Club at the RPR?


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> I am getting excited!!!
> We are having our "official" meeting of families today for our trip in September!!!
> I want HHN info........like dates and stuff!!!
> Should I ask to have a theme park view for our room at the RPR.  I am aBlue member at Loews but does that mean anything????  i think I am Blue anyways?!?!
> Does anyone here know of any babysitters we can try other than the Kids Club at the RPR?




we can only guess on which dates will be the opening weekend.
the last weekend of sept has been used quite a few times prior.
i would think that hhn would start then as this is the 20th anniversary of hhn.

opening weekend is on friday and saturday only.
the rest of the events that follow will include sunday each week with a few weeks including wed and thur.

you can use the baby sitting services that also work at the disney resorts.
private company as they come to your room.

check the www.loews.com site for the info on blue status.
there are some perks left for blue.

you can book standard room and request a free upgrade at blue level at the time you check in.
if they are available, you would get it and it more than likely will be pool or park view.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all


----------



## macraven

did double d miss the note on the card game tonight.........?


----------



## circelli

Kay I had to amend my dates....scared about missing HHN on a non peak night, then we know we can see everything!!!  We are going Sept 29-Oct 6!!!


----------



## minniejack

one more rant about hate group

Just heard that the hate group was picketing at the fallen miner's funerals.  
Were they arrested for their cruelty?  NO, but a family member of one of the miners was for spitting on one of them.

Aargh.  Life is not fair.


----------



## macraven

he should have peed on them to make the arrest worth it.


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Kay I had to amend my dates....scared about missing HHN on a non peak night, then we know we can see everything!!!  We are going Sept 29-Oct 6!!!



i smell a meet..............


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> Kay I had to amend my dates....scared about missing HHN on a non peak night, then we know we can see everything!!!  We are going Sept 29-Oct 6!!!


Oh ... we don't arrive until October 6th


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Oh ... we don't arrive until October 6th



that is not cool...when do you arrive?
we haven't booked or flights yet. We usually fly out of Detroit because it is cheaper, one of the flights we are looking at doesn't leave mco until 7:30 pm.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> that is not cool...when do you arrive?
> we haven't booked or flights yet. We usually fly out of Detroit because it is cheaper, one of the flights we are looking at doesn't leave mco until 7:30 pm.


The flight we normally take gets into MCO about 5 pm-ish on the 6th.  We leave Edmonton 8 am and have a one hour stop over in Minneapolis


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hay homies whats up?

I had to turn on the A-C today.Got home and it was almost 80 in the house.Lets start the $300 electric bills!!

I see phamton is doing spring cleaning on the sticky's.Yesterday there was 11 on the resort board now there is 3.Alot less cluttered.*


----------



## macraven

phamton always does a super job.

she is a super star in disguise.........


it looks like more homies will be able to meet up at the darkside this october.


kewl








Double D..........we definitely do not have a/c weather where i am yet...


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> The flight we normally take gets into MCO about 5 pm-ish on the 6th.  We leave Edmonton 8 am and have a one hour stop over in Minneapolis



Maybe we will see you in the airport


----------



## DaddyDon

Hi homies.....I see the dark side is growing stronger....


----------



## keishashadow

the force is strong with this one


----------



## macraven

DaddyDon said:


> Hi homies.....I see the dark side is growing stronger....



homie daddy don......so good to see youse here.

kick off your shoes and stick around for a bit.


i have a feeling some one is going to give us money today.......


----------



## donaldduck352

*I hate to break up the local chat.But The Deadliest Catch is on the Discovery channel and at the captains meeting before crabbing there was a fight!!Too kool,its gonna be a great season...

I love the real life drama of this show*


----------



## macraven

i guess everyone was watching the tube tonight..........


----------



## Tinker-tude

We just watched Glee.

SOOOOOO funny! Especially Sue Sylvester's Vogue.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> We just watched Glee.
> 
> SOOOOOO funny! Especially Sue Sylvester's Vogue.



i watched it also!!

one of my regular shows i watch each week.



ok, whose turn is it to deal now?
someone push Double D and wake him up for his turn...


----------



## keishashadow

vogue 

so when is that baby going to drop?  sweeps probably ha


----------



## minniejack

For some reason a meeting for high schoolers and college students ended up discussing Winnie the Pooh and all I could think about was you guys and Minnie the Pooh.


----------



## minniejack

And here is another awful bit of news about a coworker of my DH's.

The man was on his way home from work at 1 am in the morning and the tires flew off of a tractor trailer and crushed him.  He was retiring in 2 weeks.

To survive the mines and be in such a freak accident. So unbelievably horrible.


----------



## minniejack

Oh...just came on this site...this thread would be too priceless too hijack by us THUGS

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440931


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> And here is another awful bit of news about a coworker of my DH's.
> 
> The man was on his way home from work at 1 am in the morning and the tires flew off of a tractor trailer and crushed him.  He was retiring in 2 weeks.
> 
> To survive the mines and be in such a freak accident. So unbelievably horrible.






that is so horrible.





minniejack said:


> Oh...just came on this site...this thread would be too priceless too hijack by us THUGS
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440931




i have been reading that thread since it started.
i just read it.
i don't post on it.....


----------



## tink1957

minniejack said:


> For some reason a meeting for high schoolers and college students ended up discussing Winnie the Pooh and all I could think about was you guys and Minnie the Pooh.



Oh no, I've started something...I guess that's my fault..sorry.  Now I'll never be able to look at Pooh without thinking of you.

Happy Hump Day Homies....wait that didn't sound right.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Oh no, I've started something...I guess that's my fault..sorry.  Now I'll never be able to look at Pooh without thinking of you.
> 
> Happy Hump Day Homies....wait that didn't sound right.






minnie poo is kewl with it..........

it should become a tag for her..........


you are so right.
today is trash day for many of us.......


----------



## macraven

i need more coffee.
reread my above post and can't figure out what i was saying........


----------



## ky07

*Sorry for not checking in homies cause everything went from bad to worse monday and felt like I was having a breakdown and finally had to go get some help and I am doing a little better now but they want to put me on meds for depression.
Just wanted to say sorry to you homies for the scare I put everyone thru but its nice to know you all care *


----------



## circelli

ky07 said:


> *Sorry for not checking in homies cause everything went from bad to worse monday and felt like I was having a breakdown and finally had to go get some help and I am doing a little better now but they want to put me on meds for depression.
> Just wanted to say sorry to you homies for the scare I put everyone thru but its nice to know you all care *



 to you my friend


----------



## minniejack




----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Sorry for not checking in homies cause everything went from bad to worse monday and felt like I was having a breakdown and finally had to go get some help and I am doing a little better now but they want to put me on meds for depression.
> Just wanted to say sorry to you homies for the scare I put everyone thru but its nice to know you all care *



i am glad to know you are fine.

you hadn't replied to my last pm's and i was really worried about you St Lawrence homie friend...

hang in there.
it can take up to a couple of months for meds to build up and be effective.


don't you dare leave us..........


----------



## donaldduck352

*We are all here for ya Lawrence!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> And here is another awful bit of news about a coworker of my DH's.
> 
> The man was on his way home from work at 1 am in the morning and the tires flew off of a tractor trailer and crushed him.  He was retiring in 2 weeks.
> 
> To survive the mines and be in such a freak accident. So unbelievably horrible.




Oh my word.... That's awful. My heart goes out to his family and friends. 





ky07 said:


> *Sorry for not checking in homies cause everything went from bad to worse monday and felt like I was having a breakdown and finally had to go get some help and I am doing a little better now but they want to put me on meds for depression.
> Just wanted to say sorry to you homies for the scare I put everyone thru but its nice to know you all care *




Hey, St. L., you hang in there. We're here for you to lean on.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them. Remember, there's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of every day...

Maria


----------



## lachica

Never fails.... Disney is better then Uni threads ::rollseyes::

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2444099

The part that gets me the most which why I think its a troll post is all the rides the person describes are in Studios side.



~Kik-Kik~ said:


> ...While I was at Universal’s Island of Adventure on Sunday I was cut in front of a grand total of 3 times in a single day. ...When in line for the Mummy..Second time was in the Men in Black line. ...The third time was when I was in line for the _flume ride_. ...I am curious to see if any big groups did this to you had this happen at Disneyworld...


----------



## minniejack

lachica said:


> Never fails.... Disney is better then Uni threads ::rollseyes::
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2444099
> 
> The part that gets me the most which why I think its a troll post is all the rides the person describes are in Studios side.




aahh remember this 

lovely pic from a few years back



d4est said:


> Or better yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The redneck tanktop!


----------



## macraven

i subscribed to that thread............
i'm just saying........



i leave saturday to go help the parental units again.


today i have to clean my dump.......this job could end up being a 48  hour one.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i subscribed to that thread............
> i'm just saying........
> 
> 
> 
> i leave saturday to go help the parental units again.
> 
> 
> today i have to clean my dump.......this job could end up being a 48  hour one.



Figures you are headed down this way when our weather is switching it up.  It's been in the 80's for at least a week but this weekend the highs are only supposed to be in the mid 60's.


----------



## macraven

and it makes me so mad.......

all week youse have been in the 80's and we not even close to it except for today...


i think the high will be 69 for all the time i am down there......



it's just not right!


----------



## macraven

i am about to fal;l sleep homies.

no card game for me tongiht

catch you whent the rooster crows inthe morning.


----------



## keishashadow

have a good weekend all


----------



## minniejack

Happy Friday.  

Did I ever tell you guys that one of my daughter's boyfriend's dogs had puppies?  They're about 4 wks now and soooo cute even though they're pugs.  His mother is a breeder and wants to give us one.

As my name is now Minnie the Pooh--I'm thinking "Uh.....NO."


----------



## macraven

happy happy friday!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.

Well it got real quiet here tonight.*


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone, hope all is well & you have a great weekend


----------



## macraven

i spent the last 2 days cleaning up my dump.


i'm sure it will go back to its usual state once i am out of the house 48 hours.

leaving early saturday to see the parental units.

will be back next saturday night.



i know.
i have computer withdrawals when i go see them.

they live in the dark ages.
no caller ID, no computer..........

have a great week and remember to play nice.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy, safe travels, Mac. You were taking care of the parental units last September when we went to IL for a few days. I was bummed that we couldn't hook up. Here's to you and yours!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i spent the last 2 days cleaning up my dump.
> 
> 
> i'm sure it will go back to its usual state once i am out of the house 48 hours.
> 
> leaving early saturday to see the parental units.
> 
> will be back next saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> i know.
> i have computer withdrawals when i go see them.
> 
> 
> t
> they live in the dark ages.
> no caller ID, no computer..........


that's what I had today--tried to get on off and on starting around 7:45 am.  Tried both computers, unhooking wires, putting in new batteries into blue tooths, having DS complain the whole time about Verizon and how we need to get Comcast.  And voila  (or wah lah as one of you said a few years back) DH came home and said Verizon went out about 7:30 and it just came back on.  So here I am.....the shakes are now over and my withdrawal symptoms are going away.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Happy Friday.
> 
> Did I ever tell you guys that one of my daughter's boyfriend's dogs had puppies? They're about 4 wks now and soooo cute even though they're pugs. His mother is a breeder and wants to give us one.
> 
> As my name is now *Minnie the Pooh*--I'm thinking "Uh.....NO."


 
Puggie the Pooh? my grand-dog is a pug....he's a spaz, sweet but crazy.  knock on wood, our verizon service is still working fine...i hear all the time how much faster comcast is from my kids

mac's on the road again...sans the net...maybe she'll read harry potterive yet to finish the series, no spoilersguess i better cross it off the bucketlist before Oct trip or i'll be a clueless muggle.


----------



## bubba's mom

phbt...you know mac better than that....not only will she NOT read HP, she HATES Parry Hotter...remember?

anyone else get a survey from UO about rides?

by what I was surveying, seems like Poseiden (sp?) is most likely next on the chopping block.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... sure is quiet in here with Mac gone ... 

Hey* Minnie-the-pooh .*.. saw your thread on the other side about refillable mugs - you sure know how to cause trouble!!  

... to answer your question - Refillable mugs are a very hot topic on the other side and you'll get the Dis-police telling you it's "illegal", "immoral" and "stealing" to reuse a mug from one visit to the next.  I believe when some of the older mugs were sold, they didn't have an expiration (not sure which ones or when), but the more current ones are "supposed" to only be used for the length of your stay.  Technically you are "supposed" to buy a new refillable mug each time you return.  

We've been going since 2003 and have taken our refillable mug back with us on more than one trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  When refilling our mugs, we've seen old resort specific mugs, mugs from resorts other than the one we're staying at, current mugs, older mugs, and even mugs from 7-11, Seaworld, etc.  No one from Disney has said anything to anyone using these mugs, and honestly I don't think they really care.  It seems the only people that care about resuing the old mugs are the people on this board.


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon(almost evening) homies 

I had to cut my grass for the first time this season...welcome spring.  At least I got some exercise as I use a push mower.

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

Cdn, ITA about the mugs.


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ... sure is quiet in here with Mac gone ...
> 
> Hey* Minnie-the-pooh .*.. saw your thread on the other side about refillable mugs - you sure know how to cause trouble!!
> 
> ... to answer your question - Refillable mugs are a very hot topic on the other side and you'll get the Dis-police telling you it's "illegal", "immoral" and "stealing" to reuse a mug from one visit to the next.  I believe when some of the older mugs were sold, they didn't have an expiration (not sure which ones or when), but the more current ones are "supposed" to only be used for the length of your stay.  Technically you are "supposed" to buy a new refillable mug each time you return.
> 
> We've been going since 2003 and have taken our refillable mug back with us on more than one trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  When refilling our mugs, we've seen old resort specific mugs, mugs from resorts other than the one we're staying at, current mugs, older mugs, and even mugs from 7-11, Seaworld, etc.  No one from Disney has said anything to anyone using these mugs, and honestly I don't think they really care.  It seems the only people that care about resuing the old mugs are the people on this board.



I'm thinking, as my daughter would say with a droll voice and raised eyebrows, "WOW"      I was just thinking about how crazy that side is and realizing that I love this quieter side and scared to death about our upcoming commando trip to Disney.  Only going since they are supposed to be the place to go for gluten issues, but I'm thinking...HP would be way more civilized with all of the chains, cussing, line-jumping.... And....shudder....TEENS

And when I couldn't get onto  the Disboards the other day for some unknown reason, I googled the words Disboards and down and wow for all of those that know what happened in 2008.  What a complete shame and I'm not going into it cause I don't want the same happen to me, but, "Wow."

I'm just a hillbilly, redneck THUG at heart. I don't remember who came with the Totally Hot Uni Goddess, but I've loved and used it ever since.  Thank you!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> *phbt...you know mac better than that....not only will she NOT read HP, she HATES Parry Hotter...remember?*
> 
> anyone else get a survey from UO about rides?
> 
> by what I was surveying, seems like Poseiden (sp?) is most likely next on the chopping block.


 
*OH NOoooooos they don't!!! *poseiden is one of my favs (or i should say was...before the water vanished) a good TM really *makes* it pop. Although ive gone on record how it could easily morph into HP-vibe w/the snake in sewer....don't ask me which book, i don't remember

speaking of the books, u never know, mac might go to the HP side...NOT lmao...im just tweaking her to see if her spidey senses r still working

figure i'll 'catch it good' when she returns

anyway, i had survey few weeks ago, shrek, ET, Jaws, MIB & mummy were mentioned too



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ... sure is quiet in here with Mac gone ...
> 
> Hey* Minnie-the-pooh .*.. saw your thread on the other side about refillable mugs - you sure know how to cause trouble!!
> 
> ... to answer your question - Refillable mugs are a very hot topic on the other side and you'll get the Dis-police telling you it's "illegal", "immoral" and "stealing" to reuse a mug from one visit to the next. I believe when some of the older mugs were sold, they didn't have an expiration (not sure which ones or when), but the more current ones are "supposed" to only be used for the length of your stay. Technically you are "supposed" to buy a new refillable mug each time you return.
> 
> We've been going since 2003 and have taken our refillable mug back with us on more than one trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When refilling our mugs, we've seen old resort specific mugs, mugs from resorts other than the one we're staying at, current mugs, older mugs, and even mugs from 7-11, Seaworld, etc. No one from Disney has said anything to anyone using these mugs, and honestly I don't think they really care. It seems the only people that care about resuing the old mugs are the people on this board.


 
bonny - u rogue u

i thought refillable mug discussions were off the table here. anyway, i won't thouch that topic, gratuities or multiple ADRs with 10 foot pole.

will happily throw this one out for consideration that i believe is still fair game:

*Xmas lights* brought from home, strung merrily on balconies.

leaving the slider open (just a tad) to accommodate the multiple extension cords needed to rig the display (possible fire hazard) and, in process, inviting every last bug into the room. Since there are only a few step out balconies @ PBH hopefully a non-issue, im waiting for 1st post here though...i figure it'll come mid Sept.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Getting ready to leave work for the day already.  I've been asked to cater a golf outing tonight. Looks like I'm grilling (20) THICK t-bones, baked potatoes and corn on the cob.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny - u rogue u
> 
> i thought refillable mug discussions were off the table here. anyway, i won't thouch that topic, gratuities or multiple ADRs with 10 foot pole.


 Hey, at least here I can answer Minnie honestly without getting jumped on by everyone and their dog


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey, at least here I can answer Minnie honestly without getting jumped on by everyone and their dog



My dog would jump on you.


----------



## minniejack

bubba's mom said:


> My dog would jump on you.



mine would hump your leg

seriously...I just checked that site count and its over 5000...I didn't realize the impact because I don't leave you guys very often....

tough crowd


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Getting ready to leave work for the day already.  I've been asked to cater a golf outing tonight. Looks like I'm grilling (20) THICK t-bones, baked potatoes and corn on the cob.



oohhh grill one for me, but take out all the calories 'cause I'm on a diet...


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey, at least here I can answer Minnie honestly without getting jumped on by everyone and their dog


 
ya got something against dogs missy?




bubba's mom said:


> My dog would jump on you.


 
where's the dog whisper when u need him?



minniejack said:


> mine would hump your leg
> 
> seriously...I just checked that site count and its over 5000...I didn't realize the impact because I don't leave you guys very often....
> 
> tough crowd


 
best offer ive had all day

i added my 2 cents worth of nonsense

my bad dog would smile @ you 1st, then bite you





 did u decide to get a pug?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

My cat would curl up in your lap. Maybe we should talk about pool-hopping? Good thing it's allowed and encouraged on the Dark Side! 

Maria


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> ya got something against dogs missy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the dog whisper when u need him?
> 
> 
> 
> best offer ive had all day
> 
> i added my 2 cents worth of nonsense
> 
> my bad dog would smile @ you 1st, then bite you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u decide to get a pug?



is that really your dog???! My dog Jack looks just like that...was told it was a Sheltie when I bought him and several people say he looks just like their shelties, but another vet said he looks like a Schiperke (sp?) or a pom/sheltie mix....mutt


----------



## keishashadow

a likeness of my dog's breed, she is a registered schipperke, no tail.  Some r born with it, get docked

beware...a loose schipperke is a lost schipperkethey are known to be runners

the breed also has the same locking jaws of a pit bull (and mine has temperment to match) which i missed in my research before i purchased her.  i've had dogs all my life & bred keeshonds for years, it is all i can do to handle this one-oy.


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Mad Hattered

I can't quit yawning today.  Just sayin'.


----------



## minniejack

this here's one tired puppy--not the one that'll bite or hump you...

My DD's youth symphony had their end of the year concert.  Beautiful and kudos to the fantastic conductors and players. 

 I'm a parent liaison that basically got stuck with only 2 helpers to coordinate the cookies, punch, etc. for the reception.  Even w/ all of the emails and reminders that's all the help?? 2??  Aargh.....  And 49 players and only $300 collected for gifts? 

 And practically no one bought any chances on the Steelers tickets.  good news for keisha  keep your fingers crossed I'm blaming Rothlisberger...just sayin'

and of course a few idiots that didn't help that, of course, helped themselves to a completely unopened cheese tray and 2 trays of cookies....Big Fat Pandas


----------



## keishashadow

i can smell those steeler tix

i decided big ben's an idiot since motorcycle incident

waiting to hear how his hijinks mess up our season this year as they did last 

happy humptdy day all


----------



## minniejack

where is everybody--this thread has been quiet for weeks


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> i can smell those steeler tix
> 
> i decided big ben's an idiot since motorcycle incident
> 
> waiting to hear how his hijinks mess up our season this year as they did last
> 
> happy humptdy day all



Just read where Roethlisberger got suspended for 6 games!!  THAT is gonna leave a mark.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Just read where Roethlisberger got suspended for 6 games!! THAT is gonna leave a mark.


 
after getting what appears to be _much needed_ mental evaluation, the word on the street is he's outta here

so long, farewell, don't let the door hit u in the butt on the way out

nothing worse than an overpaid prima donna athlete who has been abundantly blessed & doesn't appreciate it

i feel better now

didja hear re the small 4 man fishing boat out of seattle that capsized, evidently _*a real hero, the captain*_ stayed with the ship long enough to send SOS w/their location, he didn't make it.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> i can smell those steeler tix
> 
> i decided big ben's an idiot since motorcycle incident



Keisha I might have to be handing out the tickets for free at this rate....

Soooo glad that I didn't book Big Ben's BBQ Fundraiser for the school--I don't think anyone would show up.

I don't get the guy...aside from the obvious...he has his charity organization on one hand and then is a idiot on the other...aarrgh


----------



## Mad Hattered

I guess you guys will have to start rooting for this guy!


----------



## circelli

hey there homies!!

I thought I would ask you smart peeps this question 

Does Finnegan's take reservations?


----------



## bubba's mom

Mad Hattered said:


> I guess you guys will have to start rooting for this guy!



who is that?  Tony H0m0? 



circelli said:


> hey there homies!!
> 
> I thought I would ask you smart peeps this question
> 
> Does Finnegan's take reservations?



nope...you don't need a res @ Finn's


----------



## Mad Hattered

bubba's mom said:


> who is that?  Tony H0m0?
> 
> 
> 
> nope...you don't need a res @ Finn's



Yes....that would be the quarterback for my team.  You wouldn't believe how many times I hear that when I wear the jersey.


----------



## circelli

thanks for the quick reply!!

I am getting excited for our family trip the end of September!!!!  We have even got 2 more ppl to come with us to HHN!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Yes....that would be the quarterback for my team. You wouldn't believe how many times I hear that when I wear the jersey.


 
i never heard nickname in western pa

we're kindler & gentler than the big city of phillie

we call him Romeo

i do have some pet names for ray lewis thoughcan't share them here


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> who is that?  Tony H0m0?



 Thats the 1'st time I heard that!!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> i never heard nickname in western pa
> 
> we're kindler & gentler than the big city of phillie
> 
> we call him Romeo



HEY!!  Watch it you   Nuthin' wrong w/ the Philly folk...don't make me go get Tracie!  



donaldduck352 said:


> Thats the 1'st time I heard that!!



Really?!  That's the norm here


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> hey there homies!!
> 
> I thought I would ask you smart peeps this question
> 
> Does Finnegan's take reservations?



We've never had a ressie for Finnegans during HHN  (usually during stay and scream for HHN) ... and never had trouble getting a table (or two depending who was with us


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We've never had a ressie for Finnegans during HHN  (usually during stay and scream for HHN) ... and never had trouble getting a table (or two depending who was with us



Cuz you don't have much other choice for SnS..right?


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> HEY!! Watch it you  Nuthin' wrong w/ the Philly folk...don't make me go get Tracie!


 





u knows i luvs my phillie buds

even if they don't know how to eat a steak sammich

(all that cheese...ewww! everybody knows u put coleslaw & fries on it & serve on italian bread)


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> u knows i luvs my phillie buds
> 
> even if they don't know how to eat a steak sammich
> 
> (all that cheese...ewww! everybody knows u put coleslaw & fries on it & serve on italian bread)



I'm sorry...I think you have it wrong. 

it's called a PHILLY cheesesteak for a reason ya know.....

and, if I had MY computer (not DH's), I would SHOW you 

but...that'll haveta wait....

off to work...APs to renew ya know


----------



## Mad Hattered

Well if you guys are ever in the St Louis area I will treat you to one of our specialties....The Slinger!  It constists mainly of two hamburger patties on top of hash browns topped with fried eggs and smothered in chili.  Then throw some cheese and onions on top and you are good to go!

These work wonders for hangovers. Trust me....I know....


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> u knows i luvs my phillie buds
> 
> even if they don't know how to eat a steak sammich
> 
> (all that cheese...ewww! everybody knows u put coleslaw & fries on it & serve on italian bread)



I remember my 1st pirates game and they asked if I wanted coleslaw.  I'm thinking as a side  The Primani is definitely something you have to learn to love in my book--sorry keisha  And the coleslaw wasn't like Grandma's--more like a head of cabbage...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies.Its Friday and the beer is cold!

Anyway,we leave for RPR on Monday for a 3 night stay.Its our annual DW's B-Day getaway I promise her.Its alot easier to do this then trying to pick up a gift!!

The sad part is I'm planning this trip like a vaca to DW.I'm not the person to plan anything.But the economy got me budget every penny for meals and such...

I see why now people on the other boards go crazy if not downright mean,it's enough to drive one crazy.[*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! I'm from St. Louis, and I never heard of the slinger...now mostaccoli and toasted ravioli, I'm all over...

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

im in with the slinger, may try to replicate that bad boy

minnie u r right, the coleslaw in just red wine vingerette dressing, yep i do replicate them often @ home

ever eat deep fried ravioli (just thaw them out & go to town) with marinara for dipping?

barb we do the cheesesteak hoagies here, just with a slice of cheese melted when it toasts....not the soupy yellow cheese.im sure it's good combo w/a few beers...a gazillion phillians (is that a word?) can't be wrong.

donald enjoy ur wife's BD present (i like how u think, me & the mr have segued in travel in lieu of gifts too...u get to the point where u have so much 'stuff' not much more is needed imo)

good weekend all, the storms r finally heading our way...wonder if mac escaped them on her drive back home.


----------



## minniejack

You know when you're buying new vehicles you never think about the payment or the insurance or adding a new driver.  It's all due now

teens are expensive


----------



## minniejack

And I don't know why my neighbor's sister-in-law who plays violin for the Pittsburgh Symphony thought of me, but she did!

She had 4 extra tix for Cirque Du Soleil in Pittsburgh and gave them to me for today's show!  Yeah me!

Bad for DS and DH who chose Turkey Hunting Youth day over the tix.


----------



## Poohbug

Really OT from all the regional food but I just found  out that I have a mouse in the house.    It's bad enough when they come in the basement but this one is in one of my boy's rooms upstairs.  Well, I know what I am doing the rest of the day-killing mice.  I've got a field across the road and I've got a big pole barn they can live in but when they come in my house their days are numbered.

Just going to buy some snap traps but if anyone has any suggestions-they will be appreciated.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mad Hattered said:


> Well if you guys are ever in the St Louis area I will treat you to one of our specialties....The Slinger!  It constists mainly of two hamburger patties on top of hash browns topped with fried eggs and smothered in chili.  Then throw some cheese and onions on top and you are good to go!
> 
> These work wonders for hangovers. Trust me....I know....



While I don't doubt you love it, .....   I'm afraid to ask the nutritional values... That HAS to clog an artery!  But...you enjoy 



keishashadow said:


> barb we do the cheesesteak hoagies here, just with a slice of cheese melted when it toasts....not the soupy yellow cheese.im sure it's good combo w/a few beers...a gazillion phillians (is that a word?) can't be wrong.



I'm thinking "Philadelphians" and no...they're not wrong.  The secret to Philly cheesesteak is the Amoroso roll and melted Velveeta cheese (a/k/a "soupy cheese") 



donaldduck352 said:


> *
> Anyway,we leave for RPR on Monday for a 3 night stay.Its our annual DW's B-Day getaway I promise her.Its alot easier to do this then trying to pick up a gift!!
> 
> The sad part is I'm planning this trip like a vaca to DW.I'm not the person to plan anything.But the economy got me budget every penny for meals and such...
> 
> I see why now people on the other boards go crazy if not downright mean,it's enough to drive one crazy.[*



Happy to the Mrs.  A great gift!  Don't fret over $$...at least you are close enuf to NOT HAVETA fly! 



Poohbug said:


> Really OT from all the regional food but I just found  out that I have a mouse in the house.



Sorry...had one in the grill!   Good luck...poison is best!


----------



## keishashadow

im jealous re cirque

im not re mickey in 'da house...we get snakes, squirrels & mice every year...the price u pay for living next to the woods

ex owns exterminating company, he gave me tons of these sticky pads u lay down along the walls (where they run) also use live traps (lowes sells) & creamy peanut butter seems to work the best as bait

when u think u have the very last varmit, keep baiting for another week...they're like brazillian tour groups always a swarm of them


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> ...they're like brazillian tour groups always a swarm of them


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey locals....have a question for ya....

My niece is flying into MCO (to meet us) on Tues., July 13th....pretty sure she gets in around 12:30-1pm.  

What's the best way to get from MCO to the PBH? 

Just in case I-4 is a hot mess...DH will want to go around it!!

Thanks!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> Hey locals....have a question for ya....
> 
> My niece is flying into MCO (to meet us) on Tues., July 13th....pretty sure she gets in around 12:30-1pm.
> 
> What's the best way to get from MCO to the PBH?
> 
> Just in case I-4 is a hot mess...DH will want to go around it!!
> 
> Thanks!



Can you get onto Sand Lake Road from the airport??  If so, take that to Universal Blvd and then north to Universal.


----------



## minniejack

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2451005

I thought that never happened in the land of magic


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Can you get onto Sand Lake Road from the airport??



 idk...that's why I was askin' the locals.


----------



## minniejack

morning  it's monday  gotta get


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning sunshines



minniejack said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2451005
> 
> I thought that never happened in the land of magic


 
imagine that...'local' kids @ disney celebrating HS graduation, gee whilikers

i saw that thread & didn't even open it.  So many tourists don't get it that 'real people' live in MCO & we've just visitors enjoying their hospitality & (despite paying thru the nose) it's not all about us.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ugh!  Monday.   We had some wicked weather here this weekend.  We had a tornado touch down 3 miles from the house on Saturday and were without power for over 12 hours.  It made it difficult to do laundry and pack for our Hawaii trip that begins in TWO DAYS!


----------



## mickman1962

12 hours I've been without power for 12 DAYS and routinely lose for 4-5 days, the price for living in the boonies


----------



## macraven

Hey Lucy, I'm home.......................in my best ricky ricardo voice..


now home from the parental units.

ending up staying longer than what was planned.
which usually happens every month i go down there........


i need to read back and play ketchup on the thread.

i see we have a noobie with us...

woo hoo.......


i feel like i am typing in my sleep.

and ...i have to go to work tomorrow.....


----------



## macraven

mickman1962 said:


> 12 hours I've been without power for 12 DAYS and routinely lose for 4-5 days, the price for living in the boonies












a big welcome to our newest homie......





mickman1962 











so glad you have joined us.
you do have to come back again and play with us here.

once you post on the thread, you become another homie just like us..
and that is a good thing..


that is awful of being without power for 12 days.

i do hope you ate all the ice cream up before it melted.
that would be my first plan of action also......


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Ugh!  Monday.   We had some wicked weather here this weekend.  We had a tornado touch down 3 miles from the house on Saturday and were without power for over 12 hours.  It made it difficult to do laundry and pack for our Hawaii trip that begins in TWO DAYS!



i don't like tornados at all.
i heard the sirens going off different times during that storm.

i was driving to walmart at that time.
yea, down in your neck of the woods.


did you look up the hawaii site for the pictures?
i will call my dumb brother tomorrow to see if he can answer my questions on those locations.


wednesday is almost here!!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Ugh!  Monday.   We had some wicked weather here this weekend.  We had a tornado touch down 3 miles from the house on Saturday and were without power for over 12 hours.  It made it difficult to do laundry and pack for our Hawaii trip that begins in TWO DAYS!


 have fun, stay away from active volcanoes...




mickman1962 said:


> 12 hours I've been without power for 12 DAYS and routinely lose for 4-5 days, the price for living in the boonies




Was having a guy tell me today that if I dug up my foundation today for a new patio, then I'd be w/o power and phone for a few days and that scared me...this is the 1st year that we haven't had the power go out for any length of time... yay!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mad Hattered said:


> Ugh!  Monday.   We had some wicked weather here this weekend.  We had a tornado touch down 3 miles from the house on Saturday and were without power for over 12 hours.  It made it difficult to do laundry and pack for our Hawaii trip that begins in TWO DAYS!




Have fun on your trip! We survived the tornadoes on Saturday and Sunday, too. I drove through part of a storm on my way to a meeting Saturday. It was really intense, but moving so fast that I was out of it in 45 seconds. Since I never listen to the radio, I had no idea it was a seriously dangerous storm with tornadoes touching down until a few people at the meeting informed me of how bad it actually was. My angels take good care of me.




macraven said:


> Hey Lucy, I'm home.......................in my best ricky ricardo voice..




Welcome home, Mac! Hugs to you!  Hope the PUs are doing well.


----------



## macraven

tanks tude!

off to work.


when i get home after that, i have to do laundry.
i think it is so sweet that that the family left it for me to do when i returned.
they think i'm special..........

after idol and glee tonight, i will be back and ketchup on what i have missed.

have a great tuesday homies!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Tuesday! We are wrestling with what to do about our summer vacation. We could either go to Universal and HP, or cruise to Bermuda. The advantages of HP and RPR are obvious, plus we can stay in Tampa a few days and visit SIL's pool...the cruise means no flight, home 10 minutes after we find the car, and being out of cell phone range...Decisions, decisions! We can't go until the end of August, and dh isn't going to let me book anything until June, but I feel like I want to be settled! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> tanks tude!
> 
> off to work.
> 
> 
> when i get home after that, i have to do laundry.
> i think it is so sweet that that the family left it for me to do when i returned.
> they think i'm special..........
> 
> after idol and glee tonight, i will be back and ketchup on what i have missed.
> 
> have a great tuesday homies!


 
somebody has their priorities in order except for that 'w' word welcome home

mh enjoy going native, take lots of pics!

never been to bermuda, do like cruisingalthough when on non-MCO trip always find myself thinking "...if i were X right now, i'd be doing X..." kwim?

good day all


----------



## minniejack

welcome home Mac

For all of you animal lovers out there quit  reading now....



DH just got home with a huge turkey--turkey for supper tonight! yummm


----------



## tink1957

Yay, mac is back!!!  We missed you, hope your visit went well.

My internet service has been spotty since the weekend storms.  That's what I get for living in the sticks & having dial-up.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Puggie the Pooh? my grand-dog is a pug....he's a spaz, sweet but crazy.  knock on wood, our verizon service is still working fine...i hear all the time how much faster comcast is from my kids
> 
> mac's on the road again...sans the net...maybe she'll read harry potterive yet to finish the series, no spoilersguess i better cross it off the bucketlist before Oct trip or i'll be a clueless muggle.



me a parry hotter fan............





bubba's mom said:


> phbt...you know mac better than that....not only will she NOT read HP, she HATES Parry Hotter...remember?




now this homie knows me......





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ... sure is quiet in here with Mac gone ...
> 
> Hey* Minnie-the-pooh .*.. saw your thread on the other side about refillable mugs - you sure know how to cause trouble!!
> 
> ... to answer your question - Refillable mugs are a very hot topic on the other side and you'll get the Dis-police telling you it's "illegal", "immoral" and "stealing" to reuse a mug from one visit to the next.  I believe when some of the older mugs were sold, they didn't have an expiration (not sure which ones or when), but the more current ones are "supposed" to only be used for the length of your stay.  Technically you are "supposed" to buy a new refillable mug each time you return.
> 
> We've been going since 2003 and have taken our refillable mug back with us on more than one trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  When refilling our mugs, we've seen old resort specific mugs, mugs from resorts other than the one we're staying at, current mugs, older mugs, and even mugs from 7-11, Seaworld, etc.  No one from Disney has said anything to anyone using these mugs, and honestly I don't think they really care.  It seems the only people that care about resuing the old mugs are the people on this board.




i know.
i talk a lot.

or shall i say, i type a lot......

i have disney mugs from 1996 from the all star sports resorts.
i was there the year that resort opened.

when i bought them, the sign said good for life.
that is why i have 3 of them.

was told then i could reuse them on each trip.  and i do....
now if you think i will post that on the motherland side of the threads, don't hold your breathe.

i'm not stupid.


i have the ice/blue dueling dragon mug from 1999.
yes, i still use it for the cheap refills.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon(almost evening) homies
> 
> I had to cut my grass for the first time this season...welcome spring.  At least I got some exercise as I use a push mower.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Cdn, ITA about the mugs.



we had another frost last week.
end of discussion........



minniejack said:


> I'm just a hillbilly, redneck THUG at heart. I don't remember who came with the Totally Hot Uni Goddess, but I've loved and used it ever since.  Thank you!



you are kewl you homie THUG you..........
my g'ma is from west virginia so i guess i'm with you 



keishashadow said:


> *OH NOoooooos they don't!!! *poseiden is one of my favs (or i should say was...before the water vanished) a good TM really *makes* it pop. Although ive gone on record how it could easily morph into HP-vibe w/the snake in sewer....don't ask me which book, i don't remember
> 
> speaking of the books, u never know, mac might go to the HP side...NOT lmao...im just tweaking her to see if her spidey senses r still working
> 
> figure i'll 'catch it good' when she returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonny - u rogue u



i vote with keisha on poseiden..
kewl is the word for the day ....


i will be checking out the parry hotter land.
i want to see what it is all about.
of course, i will need a translator for all the pictures and background stuff when i go there.

but, i still don't like Mr. Hotter or his books or his movies.....



Mad Hattered said:


> Getting ready to leave work for the day already.  I've been asked to cater a golf outing tonight. Looks like I'm grilling (20) THICK t-bones, baked potatoes and corn on the cob.



oh yea, now you cook the good food while i am back home.
hope you have a great trip tomorrow!
have fun with the hula land peeps.



bubba's mom said:


> My dog would jump on you.





minniejack said:


> mine would hump your leg







Worfiedoodles said:


> My cat would curl up in your lap. Maybe we should talk about pool-hopping? Good thing it's allowed and encouraged on the Dark Side!
> 
> Maria



i have 2 cats.
i think the dogs outnumber us here.

everyone should be a rebel at least once in their life and hit the dark side..


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> where is everybody--this thread has been quiet for weeks



until now............brace yourself..



Mad Hattered said:


> I guess you guys will have to start rooting for this guy!



did i ever tell youse guys that he used to date my brother's daughter?
she said he was a jerk ..........



circelli said:


> thanks for the quick reply!!
> 
> I am getting excited for our family trip the end of September!!!!  We have even got 2 more ppl to come with us to HHN!!!







donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey homies.Its Friday and the beer is cold!
> 
> Anyway,we leave for RPR on Monday for a 3 night stay.Its our annual DW's B-Day getaway I promise her.Its alot easier to do this then trying to pick up a gift!!
> 
> The sad part is I'm planning this trip like a vaca to DW.I'm not the person to plan anything.But the economy got me budget every penny for meals and such...
> 
> I see why now people on the other boards go crazy if not downright mean,it's enough to drive one crazy.[*



sorry i missed your send off.
hoping you and the mrs. have a great time and a wonderful birthday celebration!!
trips are more fun than gifts.....



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies! I'm from St. Louis, and I never heard of the slinger...now mostaccoli and toasted ravioli, I'm all over...
> 
> Maria



what part?
i'm from that area and miss not living there.
how long have you been out of the midwest?

the slinger looks like the steak and shake plates.



Poohbug said:


> Really OT from all the regional food but I just found  out that I have a mouse in the house.    It's bad enough when they come in the basement but this one is in one of my boy's rooms upstairs.  Well, I know what I am doing the rest of the day-killing mice.  I've got a field across the road and I've got a big pole barn they can live in but when they come in my house their days are numbered.
> 
> Just going to buy some snap traps but if anyone has any suggestions-they will be appreciated.



get a cat or two and your mice will leave.
honest.



bubba's mom said:


> Hey locals....have a question for ya....
> 
> My niece is flying into MCO (to meet us) on Tues., July 13th....pretty sure she gets in around 12:30-1pm.
> 
> What's the best way to get from MCO to the PBH?
> 
> Just in case I-4 is a hot mess...DH will want to go around it!!
> 
> Thanks!



i would think that metro west would know the answer.
where in the ham sandwich is he ??


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Yay, mac is back!!!  We missed you, hope your visit went well.
> 
> My internet service has been spotty since the weekend storms.  That's what I get for living in the sticks & having dial-up.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.



vicki, i hate it when i can't get internet service.
i hate that too.

how close are you to town?

it took 4 days of moving boxes in a van from their house to the apartment.
then 2 days of a rental uhaul truck for the furniture.

imagine trying to dispose, trash, or move 8 rooms of furniture from living in a house for 31 years to a 3 room apartment.

whew........

i moved them to a senior citizen joint.


i'm taking a break now.
i'm tired of reading.
i read all day long today to the students.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> .
> 
> 
> i'm taking a break now.
> i'm tired of reading.
> i read all day long today to the students. [/FONT][/COLOR]



Well...I wont bother then !!


----------



## Mad Hattered

ALOHA!  I'm getting ready to head off to Jurassic Park at 5:30 am tomorrow morning.  My plan is to get as many site pics as I can.  I suppose that has the chance of being hampered by the alcohol intake.    I will do my best....that's for sure!  Sometimes one just has to buy into Dr. Ian Malcom's Chaos Theory. 






_*Life finds a way...*_

Edit: That was my 666th post!  That doesn't sound good!!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i have disney mugs from 1996 from the all star sports resorts.
> i was there the year that resort opened.



I know it was open before that - here's a pic of my guys in Feb of 1995 there:






I'm not in the picture being 7 months pregnant with #3 and enormously bloated in the background taking the pic!    I know we do have a bunch of those mugs still as well but not sure from what trip - we stayed there in 1995, 97, and 98.  



macraven said:


> we had another frost last week.
> end of discussion........


  We have a frost warning tonight so I don't want to hear about it!  



Mad Hattered said:


> Sometimes one just has to buy into Dr. Ian Malcom's Chaos Theory.
> 
> Edit: That was my 666th post!  That doesn't sound good!!



I'm a great fan of Dr. Ian Malcolm's Chaos Theory!  Love the pic as well - can just picture it from JP.  Have an EVIL trip it sounds like!


----------



## macraven

marci, i had a typo on the year.
1994.  (not 1996)
that resort opened in i think february and we were there in june.


----------



## macraven

Hooray for #666................hoot hoot........!!!


wishing you the best vacay of all.......
you will have a ball there!

i bet you don't sleep much tonight.
i never can get decent sleep the night before a trip.
too excited and my mind races instead of getting the shut eye.


i missed a lot of the homies postings in my quotes, don't think you were over looked intentionally.
i got tired of finding the last page i quoted from and finally gave up.


no skool the rest of the week.....

hip hip hooray....

testing for psat and act with friday an institute day....
i'm sleeping in tomorrow morning.
well, at least to 7:30 that is.



i'll be back later for the card game.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Minniejack. That was me who came up with Totally Hot Universal Goddess. There was a thread where someone said UO was full of thugs, so I started a thread of acronyms for THUG. There were some very creative Homies listing other acronyms, too. I think I listed them on a Wdoc, but I've lost it now.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> vicki, i hate it when i can't get internet service.
> i hate that too.
> 
> how close are you to town?
> 
> it took 4 days of moving boxes in a van from their house to the apartment.
> then 2 days of a rental uhaul truck for the furniture.
> 
> imagine trying to dispose, trash, or move 8 rooms of furniture from living in a house for 31 years to a 3 room apartment.
> 
> whew........
> 
> i moved them to a senior citizen joint.
> 
> 
> i'm taking a break now.
> i'm tired of reading.
> i read all day long today to the students.




You worked that hard and then came home to WORK?!?!?!? Gracious, Mac. You deserve a medal and a long vacation. 

I can send you a medal. Can't do much about the vacay....


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Minniejack. That was me who came up with Totally Hot Universal Goddess. There was a thread where someone said UO was full of thugs, so I started a thread of acronyms for THUG. There were some very creative Homies listing other acronyms, too. I think I listed them on a Wdoc, but I've lost it now.



I loved that thread......that's where the hillbilly bra pic came from, too...

thanks for the acronym

And very irritated with last nights middle school performance.  My DS was moved from 1st chair to last chair.  And this is why:  Only he and his buddy helped unload equipment.  A 7th grader from another school had her rental cello in one of those cheap bags and when she got off the bus, she banged it on the side of the bus HERSELF.  My DS and his friend laughed. 

She goes into the school and the bridge is broken (which the strings teacher fixed immediately) but she told him that my son kicked it 5 x and broke it!!! 

So for my DS's last middle school strings concert he was put in last chair. 

And ALL the witnesses said the girl is the one who broke it herself that all DS did was laugh.  And on top of it, she grabbed his $40 rosin and threw it at him and broke it.

I was to be pres of the county strings for the next 2 yrs and I'm thinking that I cannot work w such an immature man that just blows up w/o even listening to everyone to what happened.  I even tried to speak w/ him myself but he just talked with a mouth for of pizza....

DH called the teach at his home, but I'm even more peeved with the teach's reasoning and DH who was never in any music classes has no realization of why this made DS cry.  The Teacher said my son was running with his cello (ummm this is my $8,000 piece of equipment that we purchased ourselves--that is between me and my son.  If it had been the school's that's another story) He said he's trying to get him ready for high school--by humiliating him in front of his peers??!     He said he knows he's talented which is why he's supposedly putting him in youth symphony....     And DH falls for all this crap hook line and sinker....


----------



## keishashadow

humpty humpspent am hosing off the frost on all my plants, oh joy

i knew mac would read thru the thread...mr potter is _not_ hotter (hottie) imo.  re romo, there seems to be a lot of pro athletes being dirtbags going around, neice lucky to be rid of him imo

mh sleep on that long flightdream of those swaying palms

got stuff to do piling up around me, no get up & go


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> ....no get up & go




You missed it.

It got up & went!





Welcome back Mac!  U was misseded!


MJ...sux about ur son.  Heads woulda been rollin if that happened here...and it woulda been my DH doing the rollin.


----------



## macraven

wednesday rules.

garbage pick up day.

i bet mad hattered forgot to put the trash bin out before he left for palm tree and ocean place.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Anniversary to Scotlass and her hubby!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Just stopping by to say hi and let everyone know I am ok but still dealing with alot of stuff but things are looking up *


----------



## schumigirl

bubba's mom said:


> Hey locals....have a question for ya....
> 
> My niece is flying into MCO (to meet us) on Tues., July 13th....pretty sure she gets in around 12:30-1pm.
> 
> What's the best way to get from MCO to the PBH?
> 
> Just in case I-4 is a hot mess...DH will want to go around it!!
> 
> Thanks!



Not a local................but.............if memory serves me correctly when we come out of mco we go on the Beeline for a bit and then get on to Sand Lake Road. Not sure if we then go on the Turnpike Road or carry on to Kirkman Rd and turn off at Universal. Don`t think you do need to go on the I4 at all.

Sorry it`s not more descriptive, it`s been a while  and I`m sure someone who knows a whole lot more than me, and maybe a better route will be able to keep you right.


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Anniversary to Scotlass and her hubby!!



Happy Anniversary Scotlass


----------



## circelli

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Just stopping by to say hi and let everyone know I am ok but still dealing with alot of stuff but things are looking up *



Hi 
Glad things are looking up 
Here is a  for you


----------



## macraven

Happy 
Anniversary
Scotlass.

we share the same date.

i always knew i was in good company.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Just stopping by to say hi and let everyone know I am ok but still dealing with alot of stuff but things are looking up *



i am thrilled you posted today.
if you need anything, just let me know.


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> Happy
> Anniversary
> Scotlass.
> 
> we share the same date.
> 
> i always knew i was in good company.



Does this mean Happy Anniversary to you & Mr Mac as well?


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Anniversary to Scotlass and her hubby!!





circelli said:


> Happy Anniversary Scotlass





macraven said:


> Happy
> Anniversary
> Scotlass.
> 
> we share the same date.
> 
> i always knew i was in good company.




Awwww....youse guys !!


----------



## Poohbug

i will be checking out the parry hotter land.
i want to see what it is all about.
of course, i will need a translator for all the pictures and background stuff when i go there.

but, i still don't like Mr. Hotter or his books or his movies.....
[/FONT][/COLOR]


And here I thought I was the only one who does not like HP.  I really do not understand the hype   In fact I made sure to visit US/IOA earlier this year so I don't have the deal with the crowds that will be coming.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> Happy
> Anniversary
> Scotlass.
> 
> we share the same date.
> 
> i always knew i was in good company.


Happy Anniversary Mac & Mr. Mac!!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Does this mean Happy Anniversary to you & Mr Mac as well?



yes.
we just got home from a dinner out in kenosha.
ray radigan's and it was great...

right now mr mac is about to fall asleep.
he had a lot of drinks tonight.



Poohbug said:


> i will be checking out the parry hotter land.
> i want to see what it is all about.
> of course, i will need a translator for all the pictures and background stuff when i go there.
> 
> but, i still don't like Mr. Hotter or his books or his movies.....
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> And here I thought I was the only one who does not like HP.  I really do not understand the hype   In fact I made sure to visit US/IOA earlier this year so I don't have the deal with the crowds that will be coming.



we can be twins.
i don't get the hype either.
i watched about one hour of the ph movie and was bored to tears.
i turned it off...

but, i will visit the parry hotter land at UO and check it out.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Anniversary Mac & Mr. Mac!!



tanks bon bon.


you know i love those cats!


----------



## bubba's mom

quik mac...jump him!!

anniversary isn't over yet! 


speakin' of.... Niters!


----------



## macraven

too much alcohol for mr mac tonight.

he went to bed early....


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies!

Congrats to mac & Scotlass for another year of wedded bliss.

I've officially been converted to the darkside, we're getting APs on our next trip.  Which one is the best overall for value & perks?  Is the premium AP worth it or should I just go with the preferred?  I'm getting one either preferred or premium and the kids are getting power passes.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> too much alcohol for mr mac tonight.
> 
> he went to bed early....



party pooper 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies!
> 
> Congrats to mac & Scotlass for another year of wedded bliss.
> 
> I've officially been converted to the darkside, we're getting APs on our next trip.  Which one is the best overall for value & perks?  Is the premium AP worth it or should I just go with the preferred?  I'm getting one either preferred or premium and the kids are getting power passes.



That depends how often you plan to go.  There's only a few extra perks w/ the premier.  Premier gives you a 20% discount on food & shopping vs 10% w/ preferred.  After 4pm you get unlimited fotl w/ premier and some bottles of water too I think. 

I know there are some extra benefits but can't remember them all since we only have preferred.

Just watch the blackout dates w/ the Power...usually busy/peak times are blacked out.

Soooo....what convinced you to convert?


----------



## macraven

goody, another darkside convert....

just buy one preferred ap and the power passes for the kids.
you only need one for the benefits.
preferred will give you free parking and the discounts brab stated above.

it also gives you a discount for the special event tickets.


the premier has gone up in price and has changed the usage of the express lines for rides now.

there is a thread i read in this forum about it.

apparently, UO maybe changing the after 4 pm usage to the express lines, to a once only per day benefit per ride.


----------



## keishashadow

ah, amour es in ze air




which came 1st the pepe or the lady & tramp scene


----------



## tink1957

bubba's mom said:


> Soooo....what convinced you to convert?



Youse guys, of course. 

 Really it was a no brainer to get an AP since we're planning on a Sept trip and the hotel savings alone made it worth it.  I think the preferred pass is best since it's renewable at a cheaper rate (for the time being at least).


----------



## macraven




----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies I'm back from a 3 day stay at RPR.Did I miss much?Guess I need to do some reading to see what I missed.

As far as the trip,it was awesome as usaul!!
Very low wait times at all the rides.We got lucky,DW did RRR 3times in a 1/2hour.Crazy I know.The wait times was only 5MIN at 11am.

The only downfall's to the whole trip was for my son for one.He has a bone spur on his heel that pooped up at of nowhere,so we gotta wheelchair for him before we left from a friend.Let me tell ya US is not very wheelchair friendly AT ALL,much less the people.So I did what anyother father thats pushing his son around,we made our own path.I do apoligize about that one man that decided he was not gonna move for nothing,wheelchair included,I told my son put your foot in a safe place it's gonna get rough.Well that guy got it in the shin.He started cursing in a languege I think was German.I just smiled and walked on!!!

The other one was at CW's Hart&Huntingtons tatto shop.MY DS wanted to look at the artwork and I just gotta a beer from Cigarz.So I wheeled him in there and this PUNK that worked there told me no wheelchairs or alcahol beverages aloud.I asked him what kinda rule is that and he said mine.WELL I took the high rode and just told him by hand that he was #1!!!!
I will never step foot in that place again.I should complain to someone,but whatever.I,m not getting inked and if my DS decides to I know he won't go there.There loss.But I realy wished he said something back to me.......*


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Mr Duck!  I can't believe that guy in the tattoo shop...some people are just too rude to live.  I'm glad you had fun otherwise.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Mr Duck! I can't believe that guy in the tattoo shop...some people are just too rude to live. I'm glad you had fun otherwise.


 
guess they never heard of ADA

sorry DS got the bum's rush.  we had opposite experience when my youngest was in transport chair one trip.  GS went out of their way to explain things, offered a family room for cool down wait time (which we didn't need as it was winter trip).

TGIF


----------



## minniejack

2 hr delay today...but only one extra hour for me--I'm organizing a Bob Evan's fundraiser and the manager called me at 7:30 am... so much for the extra sleep

Happy trash day!

And I forgot to tell you that when my DD16 went to her private lessons at the orchestra teacher she did a better job than DH as to my son being humiliated in front of his peers at his last middle school concert...the teacher said he never saw it that way and he felt bad now...he should...


----------



## macraven

good friday morning homies !!

minnie pooh, that is good news about your daughter.
good luck with the fund raiser


Double D, aka donald, welcome back home !!

you were missed.

i am surprised on the bad way you were treated.
really, send an email to guest services about it.


for me, i got up at 9:55 this morning.
i'm still on my first pot of coffee sitting here in my jammies.


----------



## tink1957

Well homies...I'm playing hotel roulette again.  Since we're getting APs and the only reason for our May trip was to visit HP World and soft openings are looking doubtful for the week we had reservations (May19-24)....I decided to book RPR with an AP rate May 26-29...this saves us $458 and gives us more of a chance to catch a soft opening....and even if we don't see HP it saves $ we can use to buy our APs.  There's still too much up in the air to spend that much cash on the off chance it will be open.  If we hear about softs before time to cancel HRH,  we can still keep that reservation...this uncertainty is killing my pre-vacation buzz.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Well homies...I'm playing hotel roulette again.  Since we're getting APs and the only reason for our May trip was to visit HP World and soft openings are looking doubtful for the week we had reservations (May19-24)....I decided to book RPR with an AP rate May 26-29...this saves us $458 and gives us more of a chance to catch a soft opening....and even if we don't see HP it saves $ we can use to buy our APs.  There's still too much up in the air to spend that much cash on the off chance it will be open.  If we hear about softs before time to cancel HRH,  we can still keep that reservation...this uncertainty is killing my pre-vacation buzz.



sounds like a plan.


----------



## macraven

go fish or old maid?


----------



## schumigirl

Donald.......that was just awful the way that guy treated you and your son in that place. What is the matter with some people!! I`m a big believer in Karma though. Glad you had a nice trip despite that event.

Well I now have 2 weeks left of working........as I decided to quit my job last week 

There have been a few reasons, but after spending a week with my mum in Scotland over easter I realised just how much I miss her. We`re very close and she lives 4 hours away so working kind of curtails my visiting times. Especially as I need to use 12 days holidays just for Florida. I have a sister and 2 brothers who live close by her so it`s not that she is on her own, but I don`t get to see her enough. Before I went back to work I would travel see her every 2 months, but this last year I have only seen her twice and that`s just not enough.
Tom`s been wonderful as usual and said as long as I`m happy do what suits me 

So counting down to 14th May when I finish 

More time to myself to      Unfortunately more time to do


----------



## macraven

schumigirl, you made the right choice.

family comes first.


you will enjoy your time with your mum more now.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies wuz up?

Congrats mac and Scotlass on your anniversary's.DW and I been married for 21 great years and it seems it gets better every year...

As far as the tattoo dude,I figure if I e-mailed a complaint it would fall on deaf ears.schumigirl (Carol) and I think the same,Karma is a B****!!!!

On a lighter note,work backed up so much in the 3 days I was gone.This is a good thing.I gotta work tomorrow and booked up till Thursday so far! I need to go on vacations more often.....*


----------



## keishashadow

hello all

time to shoot the puck & hit somebody

woo-hoo


----------



## macraven

hey  homies.........


a lot of sunshine here today....

woo hoo


----------



## donaldduck352

*WOW what happend to spring?It's 97degrees down where I live!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *WOW what happend to spring?It's 97degrees down where I live!!*



well, we have spring today with a high of 65.
later this week we will be back in the low 40's to 30's in the evening.


sorry, no sympathy here.........

you have to ask yourself,
which is better.......run the furnace or the air....


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> you have to ask yourself,
> which is better.......run the furnace or the air....



*Thats a toss up.The electric bill would be the same eigther way tho..*


----------



## circelli

hey there homies 

are you ready for the week ?

my boys are so excited for our Universal trip at the end of September I am getting antsy!!!!


----------



## macraven

i'm excited for my trip also.
same dates like yours.

we must be twinkies



if i could lose some weight, i would pack tonight for my trip..:laughing:


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey to all the Universal homies from what's being called "Splashville" (Nashville).  Middle TN has been hit with major flooding after 2 straight days of rain.  It's crazy.  The small creek behind our house has swollen and has turned the common area behind our house into a lake!  We're ok - we were worried for a while 'cause the water got up to within 10 feet or so from our back deck.  But, thank the Lord, the rain in our area has slowed down and the water has receded.  However, hundreds of homes all over the state are flooded.  We'll be more than ready now for our UO trip next month!  Bring on the sunshine!  
-Melissa


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i'm
> 
> 
> if i could lose some weight, i would pack tonight for my trip..:laughing:



same here--I've lost 5 and added my wish ten to my siggie so it will remind me every time I see it!



NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey to all the Universal homies from what's being called "Splashville" (Nashville).  Middle TN has been hit with major flooding after 2 straight days of rain.  It's crazy.  The small creek behind our house has swollen and has turned the common area behind our house into a lake!  We're ok - we were worried for a while 'cause the water got up to within 10 feet or so from our back deck.  But, thank the Lord, the rain in our area has slowed down and the water has receded.  However, hundreds of homes all over the state are flooded.  We'll be more than ready now for our UO trip next month!  Bring on the sunshine!
> -Melissa



Raining here all day and our gutters were clogged and didn't realize it and now we have some water in our basement--luckily, I happened to be cleaning up and discovered the leak--frantically moved all the guitar hero stuff and all the other games that were in that corner--whew that's was lucky and close


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey to all the Universal homies from what's being called "Splashville" (Nashville).  Middle TN has been hit with major flooding after 2 straight days of rain.  It's crazy.  The small creek behind our house has swollen and has turned the common area behind our house into a lake!  We're ok - we were worried for a while 'cause the water got up to within 10 feet or so from our back deck.  But, thank the Lord, the rain in our area has slowed down and the water has receded.  However, hundreds of homes all over the state are flooded.  We'll be more than ready now for our UO trip next month!  Bring on the sunshine!
> -Melissa



i was thinking of you.
i was going thru some old notes and found my original birthday list for the homies and saw your name.

i have watched the "splashville" on the weather channel.
saw some videos taken by a man today where peeps were being rescued.

sure do hope and pray it lets up and things can go back to normal for you melissa.

just think about the darkside and all the fun you will have!


----------



## macraven

insomnia again..........


----------



## circelli

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey to all the Universal homies from what's being called "Splashville" (Nashville).  Middle TN has been hit with major flooding after 2 straight days of rain.  It's crazy.  The small creek behind our house has swollen and has turned the common area behind our house into a lake!  We're ok - we were worried for a while 'cause the water got up to within 10 feet or so from our back deck.  But, thank the Lord, the rain in our area has slowed down and the water has receded.  However, hundreds of homes all over the state are flooded.  We'll be more than ready now for our UO trip next month!  Bring on the sunshine!
> -Melissa



Thinking of you Melissa 

Any trip would be GREAT for you right now 

Keep safe


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Melissa 

Glad to hear you and the boys are okay...was thinking about you when we saw it on the news.  Look on the bright side...you won't have to cut the grass for awhile. 

Take care & tell Greg we said 'hi'.


On that note....I haveta get ready for class in about 45 min....

I signed up for a month of karate class.   Luckily I roped a friend in with me to share the pain!


----------



## keishashadow

manic monday , our rain cleared out it only made it muggier.  

Only place i want to 'do' muggie is FLA


----------



## bubba's mom

I'll do muggie over shovelin' snow ANY day


----------



## Worfiedoodles

While you guys are rainy and muggy, we're boiling water. Under a boil water order since Saturday, probably for the next few days. About 2 million people, Boston and 29 other communities. Bottled water is like gold in the stores. People can get a little crazy. You just have to boil the water for one minute. It's not rocket science. I admit I feel a little silly giving it to my kitty, but pets aren't supposed to drink from the tap, so what can you do? 

Also, the air in my office is not working. it's hot, and we can't drink the water. Good thing I'm clever enough to bring my own supply to drink! 

Maria


----------



## macraven

you know, we have had boil water orders so many times at our place.

we just ignore it and use it .....

my parental units did the same when i was growing up.

and i'm still around.......


----------



## keishashadow

news reported fist fights in stores over last cases of water in both boston & TN, people get scared out of their minds i guess

mac ive boiled my share of water too after Ivan blew thru here & minor tornados associated with it as a bonus.  the flooding messed with our water supply for days, finally they wised up & brought in a tanker so we could help ourselves until they go the water plant back up & running....oy forgot all about it until u mentioned it.

i do now keep a couple of cases set back and replenish as needed...habit carried over from Y2K.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies,dropping in to say hi and goodnight.Working in this heat wave got me worn out.

I wanted to say something about the boil water thing.We got lucky buying this place.Its got a artesian well on it.Its the cleanest water we can get down here.We never had to boil water.We even got it tested when the boil water law whent into effect and they said you have no worrys.

Catch Ya'll in the morninig.The bed is calling my name!!!*


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> I'll do muggie over shovelin' snow ANY day


I have to agree with that, from another Pennsylvanian


----------



## Akdar

Stopping by to say "Hi" to everyone!  I know I have been a stranger lately, sorry about that.  Just wanted to let everyone know how excited we are to be going to Uni 2 weeks from this Saturday


----------



## minniejack

akdar your dog looks like my daughter's dog that lives at her boyfriend's

Her name is Elle and every time someone comes to look at the puppies his mom hides her.  She's so cute and chubby.  Not my daughter--the dog.


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Stopping by to say "Hi" to everyone!  I know I have been a stranger lately, sorry about that.  Just wanted to let everyone know how excited we are to be going to Uni 2 weeks from this Saturday



so good to see you here mike!

1.  love your avator pic.  i remember the post when you introduced her to the homies.

2.  yea for mikey!  he's going "home" before the other homies do this month.
no matter how you slice it, the darkside is kewl...


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> akdar your dog looks like my daughter's dog that lives at her boyfriend's
> 
> Her name is Elle and every time someone comes to look at the puppies his mom hides her.  She's so cute and chubby.  Not my daughter--the dog.



but i betcha that you daughter is cute too...........


----------



## macraven

going to work within the hour.

have a great tuesday here.
tuesday is so much better than mondays............


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies! Water ban lifted, flushing out the pipes now...for some reason this morning I wish I could get on Spidey. That's probably not a good sign when you wake up wanting to do a ride...I'm going to a convention today. I'll probably just stay until noon. I'm taking a class in Outlook, and there are a ton of booths to go through and snag free swag. It probably won't be great stuff, but this is how I keep from buying pens for the house  

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

funny how all pugs look alike, could swear that's a pic of my grand-dog, what a great avatar

good day all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

May the 4th be with you. Happy Star Wars Day!!!



bubba's mom said:


> I'll do muggie over shovelin' snow ANY day


This is what we woke up to this morning ... I am so looking forward to our trip in 9 days!!!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Worfiedoodles said:


> While you guys are rainy and muggy, we're boiling water. Under a boil water order since Saturday, probably for the next few days. About 2 million people, Boston and 29 other communities. Bottled water is like gold in the stores. People can get a little crazy. You just have to boil the water for one minute. It's not rocket science. I admit I feel a little silly giving it to my kitty, but pets aren't supposed to drink from the tap, so what can you do?
> 
> Also, the air in my office is not working. it's hot, and we can't drink the water. Good thing I'm clever enough to bring my own supply to drink!
> 
> Maria



Nashville isn't having to boil water, yet.  But some of the surrounding counties are.  There are 2 water treatment plants for the Nashville area and one is flooded and inoperable.  The other one is in danger of being flooded.  People are stacking sandbags today to hopefully keep it dry.  We are, however, under a mandatory water conserve status.  Only supposed to use water for drinking, cooking, and bathing.  

U guys see the damage to the Gaylord Opryland Hotel here?  It's gonna be closed for months they're saying, and that's going to impact the Nashville economy big time.  

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers.  All of Nashville and middle TN is going to need them!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Bonny & Lee - 

YIKES!!!! I see why you're ready for your vacation!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Akdar said:


> I have to agree with that, from another Pennsylvanian



I wonder, is PA muggy anywhere near as muggy as Mississippi muggy? I'll take YOUR muggy anyday! We're in a giant boiler room right now! 

But I'm right there with you two - I grew up in snow and I haven't missed it a bit since we moved south.


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> May the 4th be with you. Happy Star Wars Day!!!
> 
> 
> This is what we woke up to this morning ... I am so looking forward to our trip in 9 days!!!!!





NashvilleTrio said:


> Bonny & Lee -
> 
> YIKES!!!! I see why you're ready for your vacation!






The leaving president of the county strings was leaving the meeting last night and innocently asks, "Who is going to be pres. next yr." Knowing full well, it's me.  Then she says oh, its minniepoo and the only teacher that was there said that I'm a good worker, but that I was too opinionated.  

Who me??  Opinionated?   And I thought I  had been domesticated.

To which the current treasurer said that if I'm not going to be pres next year they can find a new treasurer, too.

The head teacher, who picked me and what he says goes,  said yes, I'm the pres.  Ahh...can't wait for the next 2 yrs to begin.


----------



## macraven

minnie poo is going to be the new leader, prez


we will bow when you walk in a room...


----------



## tink1957

minniepoo, I hope you remember us peasants when you're prez.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ok, *Bonny and Lee* win the _Mother Nature Doesn't Love Me Most Award_. My goodness! And poor *Nashville Trio *is close behind...our water boiling was (note: was, lifted today!) due to a gigantic pipe that burst deep underground, not weather-related at all. 

*Minniepoo* when you are in charge you need to do something about this lousy weather! 

Maria


----------



## bubba's mom

sorry Bon...I feel for ya...really I do.  Exactly how many inches is that anyway?  I say leave it and it'll all be melted by the time you get back! 

Tam...muggy here (burb of Philly) was 65-70% humidity on top of a sunny 89 degree day.  I loved it...everyone else I wanted to smak because they were complaining "too hot too fast" ...oh puhleeze....  

Maybe I should remind them of the snowiest winter EVER?!?! 

I could send them to Bonnie


----------



## donaldduck352

*While the rest of us are dealing with tornadoes,summer temps and humidity,floods-well except for mac(she must live on the cold side of Chicago).Bonny&Lee got a winter wonderland going on.
I do have a feeling that FLA is gonna get hammered this summer w/tropical storms or hurricanes.Just a hunch I hate feeling...*


----------



## macraven

someone slap me silly if i ever say i am going to move to canada.........


we have had snow in may where i live but nothing like that what bonlee got.



double d, as long as the hurricanes are not there when i go to the darkside, i'm good.......


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> double d, as long as the hurricanes are not there when i go to the darkside, i'm good.......



*I can't promise that.I think we are in for one h*** of a year downhere,and October is in the heart of the season.Like I said just a gut feeling..

But it will cut down the crowds!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> Tam...muggy here (burb of Philly) *was 65-70% humidity *on top of a sunny 89 degree day.  I loved it...everyone else I wanted to smak because they were complaining "too hot too fast" ...oh puhleeze....



PA humidity is a dry day here lately. Today was 90 degrees and 97% humidity. The air conditioner in the van isn't working, so it's been a very hot, sticky, cranky  day. 

Bonny, forget what I said about not missing snow. I'd like a bit right now!


----------



## macraven

i just read the morning paper.


does look like orlando will be hot again today.

and tamie tu tu will not escape the icky weather also...



off to work soon.


----------



## bubba's mom

Tinker-tude said:


> PA humidity is a dry day here lately. Today was 90 degrees and 97% humidity. The air conditioner in the van isn't working, so it's been a very hot, sticky, cranky  day.
> 
> Bonny, forget what I said about not missing snow. I'd like a bit right now!



nope...no snow for me.  Tam, I'LL trade w/ you...I LOVE weather like that! 

I have heard tornadoes will be bad this year...also have heard hurricanes will be bad also.  Which, ironically is good for BIL and his roofing business  

Another beaut of a day here...off to do chores before karate class.

Have a good Hump Day


----------



## keishashadow

all hail our anti-muggie-in-chief!

bonny OMG X a gazillion, bet ur packed already & ready to bolt!

We're weather geeks   it gets _wildly_ humid here, 100% @ times in the winter...as it probably is in bonny's neck of the woods right now. 

It's really not the heat or humidity that makes u feel so miserable, the _dewpoint_ is the culprit...(it's all) relative humidity vs actual humidity.  

Let's just say when the dewpoint is projected over 65 a bad hair day is sure to follow & up goes my hair in a ponytail


----------



## minniejack

Just met a guy at the Honda repair shop and he had a Margaritaville, Orlando shirt on...I kept trying to talk Uni with him, but he only wanted to talk about his car and mine!  Can you imagine that?--a man only wanting to talk about cars and not coasters?  Eeks what's this world coming to??


----------



## yankeepenny

*The following is a message from Macraven:*

*Her Dad had a stroke today and she is on her way  to the hospital.
I will post more when i hear more.
PRAYERS REQUESTED. *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Absolutely sending heartfelt prayers and virtual hugs...I know how scary it is, and I hope for good news. 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*Sad news indeed.Thoughts and prayers from DW and I sent her way.*


----------



## tink1957

mac, your dad will be in my prayers, I know how hard this is my Mom had a stroke a few years ago.


----------



## circelli

mac-sending  and  to you & your dad & families

you are in our prayers


----------



## marciemi

I'm sure Mac's away from the computer, but she and her family will be in our prayers as well.  Thanks for the update Penny!


----------



## minniejack

Mac praying for you and your dad


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, Hope to hear good news very soon. Sending lots of hugs and prayers for him and all the family


----------



## keishashadow

aw, so sad to hear


----------



## marciemi

To go back to my generic winter whining, tomorrow's forecast warning:

LATE SEASON SNOWFALL EXPECTED ON FRIDAY NIGHT... 

AN UPPER LEVEL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER EASTERN MONTANA AND WYOMING WILL DEEPEN AS IT MOVES THROUGH NORTHERN WISCONSIN ON FRIDAY NIGHT. THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE 2 TO 4 INCHES OF HEAVY WET SNOW ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL AND FAR NORTHEAST WISCONSIN... WITH LESSER AMOUNTS FARTHER SOUTH AND EAST. 

PERSONS WITH TRAVEL PLANS ON FRIDAY NIGHT SHOULD EXPECT POOR DRIVING CONDITIONS ACROSS NORTHERN WISCONSIN...

Just what I was hoping for for Mothers' Day!  

And I was thrilled that we have no outdoor activities this weekend - no track, tennis, or soccer (although we have kids in all these sports), until tonight at tennis when they were told they scheduled a special tourney for tomorrow night.  Hm, I'm going to guess at least with tennis (unlike soccer or track) that if it's snowing, they're not going to play!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Keeping Mac and her family in our thoughts


----------



## yankeepenny

*UPDATE from Mac:*


Her Dad was moved to another hospital. More tests are being done. 
Prayers still requested. 
*Will post more when I hear more. *


----------



## circelli

still praying for ya Mac & family!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Keeping Mac and her family in our thoughts


 
indeed, keep us posted penny

bonny not sure when u r leaving, have a great tripdon't forget to take lots of pics (as if i needed to remind u)

marci glad we're just supposed to get severe thunderstorms tonight vs snow  we are done with tennis season, best thing i can say is jr lettered.  he's talking fall soccer next year...oh nooooos...hope he changes his mind as he hasn't played it since 4th grade & it'd be all new gear.

good weekend all


----------



## Tinker-tude

Prayers, love and positive thoughts for Mac and family. 

I hope everything turns out okay.

Bonny, have a great time on your trip. Can I be green with envy?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies don't forget tomorrow is Mother's Day!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies,here is a poem for all the moms outhere.Enjoy!!*

You were there when we took our first steps,
And went unsteadily across the floor.
You pushed and prodded: encouraged and guided,
Until our steps took us out the door...



You worry now "Are they ok?"
Is there more you could have done?
As we walk the paths of our unknown
You wonder"Where have my children gone?"



Where we are is where you have led us,
With your special love you showed us a way,
To believe in ourselves and the decisions we make.
Taking on the challenge of life day-to-day.



And where we go you can be sure,
In spirit you shall never be alone.
For where you are is what matters most to us,
Because to us that will always be home...


----------



## yankeepenny

*UPDATE from Mac:


Both parents are hospitalized and gravely ill. Your continued good thoughts and prayers are requested. *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Oh, poor Mac.... Prayers for her and her parents.



Happy Monday - is there such a thing? I'm taking the van to get the air conditioner fixed today. Hope they actually manage to do it this time! Third time is supposed to be a charm, but this is an expensive charm.


Hope all the lovely ladies had a great Mother's Day.


----------



## circelli

yankeepenny said:


> *UPDATE from Mac:
> 
> 
> Both parents are hospitalized and gravely ill. Your continued good thoughts and prayers are requested. *



Mac- keep strong you know your friends are here for you.  Many prayers and  mummy dust going to you and your family


----------



## tink1957

mac, I'm so sorry your family is going through this crisis, you are all in my prayers.


----------



## keishashadow

mac has her hands full, good thoughts sent your way.

nice, but busy mother's day weekend here.  End of school year always gets so frantic, why all the trips & activities then vs spread thru the year has always puzzled me.


----------



## Coach81

Been away for a while... may God bring peace to you MAC!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Poor Mac - both parents now ...  

Will definitely keep Mac and her family in our thoughts


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oh my, poor Mac -- we are here for you, and sending all our love and prayers. 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*mac has got a heavy load on her shoulders now.Nothing but thoughts and prayers from all of us!!*


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Poor Mac - both parents now ...
> 
> Will definitely keep Mac and her family in our thoughts


 
u still here? i thought u were leaving last weekend...how long u going to be @ the world?

tink how'd the AC fix go?  we had same issue on several vans (dodge/chryslers) repairs so expensive we just traded them in after suffering thru a summer.

for mac


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> u still here? i thought u were leaving last weekend...how long u going to be @ the world?


Yeah - we don't leave until Thursday - will be gone for 10 days


----------



## marciemi

Same issue with the A/C on my van with nearly 200,000 miles on it.  A/C died around mid-August last year so I just stuck it out.  I'm sure it's not going to be worth the repair cost as we get into the summer, but not sure how much we'll want to deal with it.  Although today, with the 40 degrees, wind and rain, it's not seeming like much of an issue.    Although I think over the summer, once Matt leaves for AF, Stephen will drive my car the 2 miles to the HS for various activities, classes, sports and I'll take Matt's car with the AC for the longer drive to work!  Makes sense to me!


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Been away for a while... may God bring peace to you MAC!!!



Only 1 more week to lose the weight then to gain it all back with table service.  Good luck

I did really good today on the ol' diet until we decided to go to PF Chang's--can't resist their Singapore street noodles.  yummmm


----------



## keishashadow

diet is a 4 letter word in this house  I was stressing re being on beach next to all those hot, topless models in Miami...until it dawned on me it's the best disguse i could ask for...who would bother looking @ me in that company

i  never dined @ PFChangs, we avoid the waterfront area of Pitt too much in way of crime...always nice to come back & find your car


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> diet is a 4 letter word in this house
> 
> i  never dined @ PFChangs, we avoid the waterfront area of Pitt too much in way of crime...always nice to come back & find your car



I'm not kidding you, I don't know whether it was the rain or what in the "Burgh yesterday, but I pretty much was stuck in traffic all day, it took about 45 mins to go what normally takes 10. And that was coming home.  Going--people swerving in and out, blaring on their horns...enough to make you not want to go there.  

And there's PF Chang's over in Robinson, too, but we stopped about 3 wks ago and the wait was 2 hrs.  We only go there cause they are the safest Chinese restaurant for gluten free needs.  Still pretty good food, just a little overpriced.


----------



## keishashadow

it's the rain...brings out the brake lights in the cautious (lot of elderly in the 'burg) & the fly-by-their seat types go insane.  They're typically, the ones you see on the side of the road, hydroplaned & waiting for tow truck


----------



## minniejack

Question for the day:
ARE SOME PEOPLE JUST BORN WITH STICKS UP THEIR BUTTS??!!!


I cannot wait for middle school to be done.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Back from a wonderful yet exhausting 2 weeks in Hawaii.  I will post more pics (TONS OF PICS!) when I get around to resizing them and catch up on some sleep.  I thought I would leave you with one though.  This is Secret Falls and is only able to be reached by kayaking 2 miles UPSTREAM and then a 2 mile hike through the jungle (while crossing two streams while holding on to a rope and hoping to not be swept away).  Will post more later.....






(sporting my JAWS t-shirt )


----------



## Laurabearz

Just lurking and saw that Mac's Folks are in bad shape...

Good thoughts and prayers headed your way!!! (((hugs)))


----------



## keishashadow

hey laura, yep we're all pulling for her  have u heard from andy lately, he's been MIA too.

MH looks beautiful, can't wait to see more pics (next best thing to being there)

im sulking, just wrote out $148 check for mr's DL.  He gets the deluxe version, employer no longer reimbursing CDL/hazmat endorsements; guess i'll file it away till tax time & deduct.


----------



## tink1957

MH, I love the pics & can't wait to see the rest. (by the way, I'm so jealous...I always wanted to go to Hawaii but not enough $...maybe some day)

Continued prayers and well wishes for mac & family.


----------



## Mad Hattered

welcome to jurassic park...






Here is the actual site now.  It's located on the Waikoko Forest Management Rd at the end of Kuamo'o road.  It took us 3 hours to drive the 12 miles to the site!  These are the concrete supports that held the original gates....(sporting my Universal shirt proudly)...











Here are a few pics along the way to our destination...
















These sure look like Raptor fields to me!!






These are zoomed in pics of the crater wall that's in the distance as you drive through the gates.  We are at the base of Wai'ale'ale Crater.  It's the World's Wettest spot at the top! See if you can spot the helicopter in the first pic.  At least that way you can get a somewhat scale of this thing!!!











Here we are "escaping" Jurassic Park on the way out... 






The iconic scene of them flying the helicopter towards the island was filmed on Maui.  The pics above took place on Kaua'i.  This scene was shot at the Garden of Eden on our way down the Hana Highway (more on THAT freaking drive later).
















I obviously shot pics from above the mountain but it's this scene from the movie...











Back on Kaua'i now.....here are the infamous trees where the Raptor eggs were found.  This is located at Allerton Gardens in Po'ipu.





















The scene where the shaving cream egg canister was filmed in the town we were staying (Kapa'a).  Here is the original scene....






Here it is today.  The shops were torn down years ago and replaced with Fred's furniture store.  I got confirmation of this scene while conversing with a bartender at the Nawiliwili Tavern.  Apparently his father was an extra in the scene.


----------



## Mad Hattered

The next scene was a ***** to get to!  After hiking over a mile into the jungle we arrived at a first set of falls.  I knew these were the wrong ones and decided to do a HARD solo mission down the river to the next set of falls.  My friends weren't up to the task so off I went....45 minutes later I had arrived...Ho'opi' Falls was the amber dig spot in the film...






I tried my best to get to the bottom of the 30 foot shear drop but alas there was NO WAY unless I wanted to risk getting trapped miles into the jungle by myself.  I was just happy to be there...
















Here is a postcard that I bought that shows them from the bottom...






And the scenes from the movie...











The actual Raptor attack scenes when they are hurrying through the fields were filmed at a ranch in the town of Kilauea.  They look much different now as all the tall grass has been mowed...
















And that my friends is the end of my Jurassic Park journey.  I have many more pics of Hawaii to post but I will get to that later.

_Life finds a way..._


----------



## donaldduck352

*Awesome pictures!!!

One day I'll get to go to Hawaii,it looks so beautiful.*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mac....just read about your parents.  I want you to know that they and you are in our thoughts.


----------



## yankeepenny

*Update from Mac:*


No good news coming out of the hospital. Both her parents remain in grave condition.  Neither has improved.


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> *Update from Mac:*
> 
> 
> No good news coming out of the hospital. Both her parents remain in grave condition. Neither has improved.


 
aw sorry to hear, thanx for posting penny

MH those are amazing pics, bet u were tempted to just stay

weekend is nearly upon us, this week flew


----------



## minniejack

So sorry for your parents Mac

MH--fantastic pics

DH is heading to Houston for a conference and found out that last yr the conference had been in Orlando and they had rented Uni for after hours and you could ride all the rides and eat all the food you wanted.  He's already put in dibs for it.  Hope it happens  would definitely go with him on that one


----------



## Laurabearz

Thanks for the update penny.... please let Mac know we are thinking about her. 

Great Hawaii pics MH!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Continuing to send good thoughts and prayers to Mac...

MH -- the photos are incredible -- looks like you just took the trip of a lifetime, it really seems like you have a wonderful experience! 

This is the weekend when dh is going to commit to our summer vacation -- or non-summer vacation. I'm not sure if Bermuda, Uni, or my lovely backyard with be the big winner. At this point, it could probably go any way...now we just have to get ds through finishing 6th grade. He already has the reading list for his new school -- 5 books, and Gone with the Wind is an option  I think not. Thank goodness there are some more realistic choices! 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies,its the WEEKEND!!! So anyone got anything exciting going on?*


----------



## minniejack

just finished mowing and putting in new mulch....so tired that when I went to find the ice cream that I had at lunch, I found it in the fridge....

big plans are to finally celebrate mother's day

maybe head to Pittsburgh just to shop--no lessons, no schedule--just shop without the guys--nice


----------



## circelli

minniejack said:


> just finished mowing and putting in new mulch....so tired that when I went to find the ice cream that I had at lunch, I found it in the fridge....
> 
> big plans are to finally celebrate mother's day
> 
> maybe head to Pittsburgh just to shop--no lessons, no schedule--just shop without the guys--nice



I hope you get that "dream" day of shopping without the other "stuff"!!!

Mac we are still thinking of you.

I am going to a big lobster dinner my father in law is giving tonight.......we will see how that turns out


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are some more pics just an hour after checking in on Kaua'i. These shots are taken as we headed north from our condo in Kapa'a.
















Kong Mountain






Just so it's clear, Dana (the wife) wasn't able to get to Hawaii until May 2nd because of work  so that's why you will see just me and another couple at the beginning of the trip.  We were there 4 days before her.  Our first full day began with FOOD!






I decided to go with a local favorite...Loco Moco...











While Kernyn devoured this omelet stuffed with fresh ahi tuna...






TR got a "normal breakfast" so he didn't deserve a shot!  <_<  After eating we headed west towards the town of Waimea.  We are headed to the Pacific's version of the Grand Canyon.  Gotta say....this one is WAY cooler!  Here is a random gorge as we got closer to the canyon.  It's hard to tell, but it's at least a couple of hundred feet deep...






We started at sea level and would end up driving 18 miles up the canyon with the highest point at 4.000 feet. It was a two lane winding road that snaked up the canyon ridge.  It took us around 2 hours to drive the 18 miles!  Here is Ker at one of the pull off areas.






I'm not going to do a lot of explaining for the rest of these pics.  They will speak for themselves....





























































There are more to come but I still have to work on them. There is still more to come on our first day....this was just the beginning of an awesome vacation!


----------



## minniejack

mh  really really awesome pics 

went on the shopping trip, but, since I'm still on the diet, didn't even bother looking at clothes for me...  soon...soon... it doesn't help with my self-esteem when I go with "Dress Me Barbie" and she can wear anything....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Keep the pictures comming MH,loving every bit of them!!*


----------



## circelli

Your pictures are stunning MH 

My brother and sister In Law went to Hawaii for their honeymoon last year and said it was beautiful....


----------



## tink1957

Wow MH...more great pics, keep 'em coming as I'm living vicariously through you...imagining a Hawaiian beach and numerous umbrella drinks.

Not much happening this weekend, I washed the dog, cut the grass and am doing the laundry as I type.What fun!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend

Continued thoughts & prayers for mac & family.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here is a continution of our first full day (4/29).  On our way back down the canyon we took an old dirt road that is only accessible by 4WD.  I had the BEST guide books ever for our trip.  They explained how to get EVERYWHERE on the islands.  I will post a link at the end of my final pic page in case anyone is considering going there.  I highly recommend them!

OK.....so we parked the vehicle and began hiking on the Canyon Ditch Trail.  We were walking on a tiny trail perched on the edge of the canyon walls we had seen on the way up.  Here is a shot about a mile in the trail back towards the truck...






Hiking...































After an hour or so on the trail we turned back.  We were getting pretty hungry at this point.  We made it to the canyon bottom and headed back towards our homestead in Kapa'a.  We had a couple of diversions on the way.  Our first stop was in Hanapepe...











And then we swang by Po'ipu to get something to eat.  I had seen a special on the Travel Channel about these weird Hawaiin hotdogs so we decided to check it out...






They were solid buns that they stuck on heated spikes to warm the middle and make a hole to slide the dog in.  They had around 20 different toppings to choose from that they would squirt inside with dog. I chose Volcanic lemon garlic with mango relish and Lilikoi mustard.  They were quite tasty!






Then we stopped by Spouting Horn on the way back...






And one final stop on our first day.  These are the Opaeka'a Falls located about 2 miles from our condo...






I will be back with 4/30.  This was the day that we did the Jurassic Park gate and Ho'op'i Falls that I posted earlier.  I will show you what we did after that!


----------



## Mad Hattered

After the JP gate we drove the 3 hours out and headed north where the highway ends at the ocean. It dead ends in a town named Ha'ena.  This is basically the back side of the canyon we had been in the day before.  It's the beginning of the Na Pali coast.  They have one of the hardest hiking trails in the world there.  Perhaps you saw the movie The Perfect Getaway?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjh-2_imzW8

That movie was filmed on the Kalalau Trail. The beginning of it starts at Ke'e Beach...




































I REALLY wanted to hike 4 miles into the trail to reach a waterfall but alas TR & KER said NO WAY!   Well, I walked a mile into it by myself and snapped a couple of pics back toward the beach we were just standing on and then some coming back down...
















We then headed back towards home...











Our next stop would be in the town of Hanalei...
















Where we had some lunch at Bubba's Burgers...


----------



## Mad Hattered

And then we were on the road again...towards Princeville....











Our next stop would be Queen's Bath.  Hiking down towards the oceanfront...


























NO WAY would I swim in that!  Surely this can't be it??











We decided to press on up the coastline.  We think we see people "down there"...











Surely this isn't it either!? Why are those foolish kids swimming in this??  Notice the one dude in the first pic doing a flip off the rock wall...
















We kept pressing on...











Time to take a break...






Oh wait.....THAT IS QUEEN'S BATH!!











On the way back out we passed a movie set.  We pulled in and asked the guard what was being shot.  She informed us it was named The Descendants starring George Clooney.  Apparently he had just left after eating lunch there.











Headed home for the day...we had done JP, Na Pali Coast, Queen's Bath, etc....this pretty much ended the day perfectly...


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

MH amazing pics!  when planning my cancelled trip I read that canyon was similiar to the Grand Canyon.  didn't believe it...picture *is *worth those thousand words!  Doesn't look as large/deep but the rock strata looks identical to many of those we saw...cool.

idjits disregarding that sort of posted warning is what puts emergency workers in peril

i think MJ may have invented ice cream soup


----------



## minniejack

DH is flying out today on Southwest--claims he was told that he was in A group--he's never flown it before and EVEN THOUGH  I told him about the 24 hr window and printing out his pass, he doesn't and he's now in B group.  Sucks for him 

Found him on the computer one hr before we leave printing out his pass.... Men just do not listen to their wives.


----------



## schumigirl

MH........those pictures are FANTASTIC!!!!!!

Those Canyon pics are amazing. It looks so beautiful. All pics are stunning though. That is a place I wouldn`t mind seeing now. 

Macraven .......still thinking of you and your family


----------



## Tinker-tude

MH, I feel a need to go to Hawaii....

Absolutely GORGEOUS pictures! Thanks for posting them for us.



Mac, still praying for you and your parents.


----------



## keishashadow

i came home for #15,000


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> i came home for #15,000



WOOHOO!!  Congrats on the milestone!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Continuing on with Hawaii....we only did one exciting thing on 5/1.  It pretty much whooped our butts so we ended up chilling at the condo the rest of the day. This was the day we did the kayak and hike.  

We arrived at the Wailua River at 7 am and drug our kayaks for what seemed a half mile






Then we began the 2 mile journey upstream...











We docked the kayaks at a sandbar and began our 2 mile hike...
















3 hours after we began we had finally reached our destination...











They warn you on the islands that you shouldn't swim under waterfalls because of the threat of rocks being washed over the falls from above.  Pfffft.....I'm in Hawaii and I am getting UNDER that thing! 






OMG!!!!  That water was some of the COLDEST I have ever been in but I took one for the team. 






I stuck around under the falls for what seemed like an eternity while the friends snapped pics.  I was probably only under them like 1 minute but when the water is THAT cold.....well....gotta go!!






We hung out there and ate a breakfast of fresh pineapple, bananas and macadamia nuts and then headed back out.  BTW....at times it was POURING rain on us so that made that darn water seem even colder.  So off we went...











Which way did we take coming in?






And that pretty much summed up that day.  We stopped and got alcohol on the way home and lounged around the beach and pool at the condo the rest of the day.

Dana finally gets here tomorrow night...


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> i came home for #15,000


----------



## keishashadow

morning all!

MH thanx for more great pics...the irony of standing in a waterfall & getting bopped in the bean w/a boulder is bizarre. I used to complete a mfg associations' OSHA reports for submission.  you wouldn't believe the weird stuff that happens to some poor unfortunate souls.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Is there anybody out there(pink floyd style)??
This thread is getting dust!!!*


----------



## minniejack

now you all know how pricey gas is...DH was sitting in the passenger seat while I jumped out of the car and was talking to him about my missing AAA card.  Next thing you know, the guy at the next pump finished his gas--probably only put in $5, then he pulled in front of my Honda Pilot, gas hog compared to his little car, and wanted to know if I had left my credit card at home because he was going to pay for my gas.

Wow.  Some people are just nice. And my tank was almost $50.  He'd have probably keeled over if I'd have said, Yes.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Keeping Mac and family in our prayers, and still no decision on the summer vacation. Now I'm starting to wonder if there will be any rooms left by the time dh decides we're going, which I'm fairly certain is on the horizon...

Maria


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies 

Only 4 days left until our trip and I still haven't packed 

At this time next week, I'll be at Universal

Hang in there Maria, you can always find rooms in Orlando.

MH, more awesome pics, it looks like the trip of a lifetime.

minniepoo, what a nice offer from that guy at the gas station, it's nice to hear that there are still good people in this world.

mac & family continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Is there anybody out there(pink floyd style)??*
> _*This thread is getting dust!!!*_


 
everybody's worrying re macs folks i think

mj just noticed ur siggie when did u switch to BW, thought u were doing Poly? 

re somebody paying for gas & pink floyd reference, i say 

_when _




_pigs fly_ say hello to my little friend...plopper


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> everybody's worrying re macs folks i think
> 
> mj just noticed ur siggie when did u switch to BW, thought u were doing Poly?
> 
> re somebody paying for gas & pink floyd reference, i say
> 
> _when _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _pigs fly_ say hello to my little friend...plopper



we're actually going to yacht, but I liked that pic better so now I guess i'll look for a better trip counter that I like
changed this morning after looking and looking--i'll actually save about $190 too--more souvies


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> we're actually going to yacht, but I liked that pic better so now I guess i'll look for a better trip counter that I like
> changed this morning after looking and looking--i'll actually save about $190 too--more souvies


 
im a siggie stalkercaught my eye

either is a boffo resort, im partial to BW (home)

mr & I were supposed to sneak down for 'romantic get-away' to see shuttle launch (oxymoron) end of july that's now pushed back to Sept. Doubtful we'll bother trying to swing it now. We went down last year same time period, it was as hot as ive seen in Orlando. Not sure how residents ever get used to it.


----------



## Mad Hattered

5/2 - Dana's flight arrived at 4:30 this afternoon so we had some time to kill.  She totally wasn't in to the Jurassic Park stuff like I was so she was totally cool with us doing that without her.  She thinks differently now after seeing the pics......tried to tell her. 

Anyway....we started off this day with a tour at the one of the National Botanical Gardens.  The garden we visited was named Allerton Gardens in the town of Po'ipu. Don't get me wrong....I'm not the kind of guy that goes on vacation and drools over a Botanical garden.  This one had the scene from JP with the trees.    Come to find out....there was some pretty cool stuff other than my sought-after scene...

This is the entrance.  The Allerton brothers bought this land many moons ago and had every part of the garden imported.  They graduated from the University of Illinois.  Really?  Who knew?






Now I will just shut up and post some pics...





















Oh yeah...and these....











And who knew that a bamboo seed looks like this?






That big purple thing at the bottom of all banana plants is the male flower.  We were advised that they cut that off so it doesn't starve the plant and thus produces more bananas.  TR and I looked at each other immediately with a look of Uhhhhhhhhhh across our faces...






Funny story here....Ker finds this "seashell" below the deck of our condo.  We are at least 25 yards offshore so I thought HUH?  I figured it out during this tour.  I had to explain it to her....go figure!  And yes...this is a full size bench











I could post more...but let's get to other stuff. After the garden tour we headed up the road to Old Koloa Town for lunch.






We decided on TomKats where I enjoyed a tuna poke bowl...






and Saimin....a noodle dish cooked in fish broth that is unique to Hawaii






I ordered way too much food but ate all of the tuna and 3/4ths of the saimin.  Wouldn't say I'd order the saimin again but to quote Ron Burgandy, "When in Rome...".

Time to start heading back towards the airport.  Heading out of Koloa we drove thru the "Tree Tunnel" which consists of all Eucalyptus trees that were planted 50 years ago...






We also passed by some Cook Island Pines on the way back...


----------



## Mad Hattered

We had just enough time to stop by the tavern to slam a few brews while waiting for Dana to call to let us know she had landed.  We were only a 5 minute drive away from the airport so we thought why not? 






After picking her up we dashed off to a restaurant located at the Coconut Marketplace named Hukilau Lanai.  I had done my math and knew that they served a food/wine tasting menu for $40 between the hours of 5 and 6.






The lighting really stunk in there so these don't look as good as they tasted!


























Awesome food!!  And YAY.....Dana was finally here!!






Afterwards we hit Dukes (located at the Marriott in Nawilliwili Harbor) for a few more drinks...











I'm pretty sure she wasn't the slightest bit interested when I mentioned that this was where they filmed the water slamming the harbor wall during the hurricane in Jurassic Park.    Anyway...I got a cool shot that LOOKS like it did in the movie.


----------



## Mad Hattered

5/3 - Uhhhhhhggggg....we had to leave the condo at 4:30 am on Monday to get to Port Allen.  We were going on a 7 hour catamaran tour up the Na Pali coast with Holoholo Charters.  We had to be there at 6 am to take off.  What an awesome day indeed!!  This was Dana's choice of activity since she was only on Kauai for approx 2.5 days.  So glad we did it!!

To set this up let me explain it.  What you are going to be seeing is actually the backside of the Waimea Canyon that I posted earlier.  This is where is transitions to the ocean.  I was seriously waiting for Kong to step out of the fog at any given time...
















Remember the Kalalau trail that I posted earlier (where they filmed Perfect Getaway)?  That trial runs 11 miles along this coastline!  Now....look for the two tiny white posts on the "beach".  Those are twice as tall as me!!!  That puts these in perspective.  Nothing like being at the base of these 4,000 foot tall mountians!!


























We snorkeled, had drinks, ate lunch and had a pretty much surreal time on the trip.  It's amazing in person!!  After the tour we were pretty whipped with it.  We had traveled over 100 miles in the Pacific on a 65 foot catamaran all day.  I felt that ocean for hours afterwards!! 

Since we were on that part of the island we tried to take Dana up through the Waimea Canyon to witness what we had days earlier.  Go figure....is was so foggy in the valley that you couldn't see a thing!!!!!  We did sort of make it up to her on the way back to the condo though.  We made a detour to show her some waterfalls.  These are the Wailua Falls...











You may recognize them by this....."Boss, de plane...de plane!"  Yep...those are the Fantasy Island Falls.  And that about covers 5/3 in a nutshell.  Tomorrow we have until 2 before our plane leaves for Maui.  I'll be back with that one.


----------



## minniejack

Mh keep the pics coming--love them!! Don't forget to post your itinerary w/numbers when you're all done.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Mh keep the pics coming--love them!! Don't forget to post your itinerary w/numbers when you're all done.



Well....OK since you asked.   But honestly....I will post the link to my guidebooks when I'm finished.  That is where I found most of my information.  I did  99% of the JP on my own  but would be glad to tell anyone how to get where I did! 

I'm still up so why not go ahead and finish the next day.......we prepared to check out at 11 am so we started off our last day accordingly...






Today's quest was to show Dana the turbo tour of the North coast that ends at the Na Pali coast.  Soooo.....off we went






TR nicknamed these trees "DooZZledorf trees" on the first day of our trip.  It stuck for the rest of the time.  I have no idea what they're really called.  They thought my name for the tree was too long....Dollar General Christmas Tree tree






Our next stop was the Kilauea Lighthouse....we 3 had been there earlier, but with Dana today, it was much more beautiful weather...





















Our next stop was Anahola Beach.  And yes...these are our actual footprints.  **** happens when you start drinking at 9.  Sometimes it's good to be passengers in the backseat of the 4WD....











Working our way to Hanalei











The only major highway on this side of the island pretty much ends with not one, but two one lane bridges in a row.  It's customary for 5 - 7 cars to pass at a time.  Yeah.....good luck with that






When we hit the end of the road we turned around and started making our way towards the airport.  We were pretty much starving at this point but I had a plan.  Research is really cool.....just sayin'.  At the base of Kong mountain was a cool little burger joint...











Just chillin' and waitin' on our order






Dana and I ordered the Local Boy and Local Girl (when in Rome...)






A little closer look






The thing about Kauai that was most weird....trying to finish your meal while fighting off a couple of cockZZ.  I have never seen so many roaming chickens in my life...anywhere!











But yeah.....we do end up in Maui today....


----------



## keishashadow

friday, hooray, it's been one of those weeks here...the type ur glad to put to bed

MH really enjoying the pics, when i saw the waves & then u mentioned snorkling off catamaran my back started having sympathy pains, what a trip of a lifetime!

Q for u, said u did the Destiny (im thinking probably when it did the SanJuan itinerary but i'll ask anyway).  Have u snorkled the wall @ Grand Turk?  the pics r sorta creeping me out...concept of 7000ft drop is scary thought but im more worried about an exhaustive strong down current & haven't been able to find any info as to whether that's the case.


----------



## yankeepenny

*Update from Mac:

THe situation for both parents remains grave. They are in a skilled nursing facility. She thanks each and every one of you for your continued good thoughts and prayers.*



*Special Shout out to Mad Hattered:  Thanks to you, Mac is living vicariously thru my descriptions and details of your trip that I am relaying. 
She says to let you know she is no where near any technology, and is enjoying your trip report. *

She also says she has no idea as to when she will be home for that matter and to carry on. She will be back eventually. 


On a side note that has nothing to do with the above, If any of you are Baltimore Oriole fans, I am truly sorry about your season.  Maybe a good hurricane blowing kinda house cleaning is in order.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the update Penny. So sorry to hear this. You are still in our prayers Mac!

Camping in Door County this weekend. Guessing most of you don't have vending machines like these by you!


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Thanks for the update Penny. So sorry to hear this. You are still in our prayers Mac!
> 
> Camping in Door County this weekend. Guessing most of you don't have vending machines like these by you!



it took me awhile to figure out what the machine was for...duh...

did you get anything out of them--was the bait....ahem...fresh??  I mean, who thinks of putting in that type of machine...was someone just sitting around drinking beer one night and says, "Hey, let's make some money with a bait vending machine?"


----------



## Tinker-tude

Morning, Homies. Getting ready to head to church. I hoep the choir isn't singing - I have no voice today!




Hey, Mac - sorry things aren't improving for yoru parents. Still praying for you and them.



MH - LOOOOOOOOVE the new installation of pictures!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

MH -- These photos are perfect for my pre-Lost finale day! The island isn't finished with me yet! Truly an amazing place...

I will be adding a special prayer for mac and family in church this morning. Guess that means I'd better get changed and go...

Maria


----------



## minniejack

The kids and I stopped at an open house today (house of a friend's late father) and I sooooo want to buy, but DH is raining on my parade. 

It's a cross between Wilderness Lodge and Poly.  Just the most awesome totally cool house, I've ever seen.  It's one of a kind and I want it, I want it, I want it


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> Morning, Homies. Getting ready to head to church. I hoep the choir isn't singing - *I have no voice today*!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> uh oh
> 
> thanx penny, sorry to hear no improvement for mac's parents...hope they rebound soon  Such a long time for no 'net, has to be hard to keep up with things, but im sure she's so busy...running herself ragged not much time to spare.
> 
> marci - ooh-la-la, quite the fancy bait machine
> 
> mj - r u packed yet for the move?


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> Tinker-tude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, Homies. Getting ready to head to church. I hoep the choir isn't singing - *I have no voice today*!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> uh oh
> 
> thanx penny, sorry to hear no improvement for mac's parents...hope they rebound soon  Such a long time for no 'net, has to be hard to keep up with things, but im sure she's so busy...running herself ragged not much time to spare.
> 
> marci - ooh-la-la, quite the fancy bait machine
> 
> mj - r u packed yet for the move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prayers and hugs continue
> 
> Marci--DH said there's one of those in town--go figure--still wonder who came up with such a thing
> 
> And DH is using this board and those lovely Hawaii pics this morning against me!!  Now this is 6 am in the morning mind you and I'm making everyone's breakfast and lunch and he says, "You know if we buy that house, then we can't go to Hawaii and Europe and all of the places that we intended on when we retire?"   He kinda forgets the farm that he bought last year strictly for hunting purposes that he only goes to once a year...Sigh...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all  ... we're back ~ safe and well rested.  Had a wonderful time and finally caught a shuttle launch (which we had not planned)!! 

Mad Hattered - Love the Hawaii pics - looks like you had an awesome time.

Sorry to hear that Mac's parents are still not well ... sending our thoughts her way


----------



## keishashadow

welcome bonnyhow many SD cards are filled?  congrats on viewing a shuttle launch, did u plan trip around it?  (ive resigned myself to never seeing one every time i plan a trip to try & catch one it's been cancelled...even the end of july one this year) maybe the Sept one will be delayed 3 weeks


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## minniejack

Spent the evening in ER with DH, something bit him on the arm (he thinks at THE house that I want to buy).  His arm went numb, sick, and headache.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Spent the evening in ER with DH, something bit him on the arm (he thinks at THE house that I want to buy).  His arm went numb, sick, and headache.



 sorry to hear mj  is he prone to being allergic?  

I got bit by a bee yesterday afternoon & spent rest of day in benedryl hazeglad i didn't have to pull out the epipen.  Make sure he follows thru on this, u can develop allergies even when a grownup.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey all....glad you're diggin the pics.  Here a few more that I sized last night.


5/4 continued.......so anyway....we enjoyed some refreshing drinks at Moose McGillcuddy's and then checked in to our Maui Hill condo.






We had the whole top floor of this unit





















We then made our way down to the Kamaole beach for a Maui sunset.  It was hampered by some clouds but it would do...






After enjoying that we made our way north to a little restaurant called Dina's Sand Witch for something to chow.  I say chow because I totally forgot to take food porn pics!!

But we did have fun decorating a dollar bill to add to the 15,000 that are pasted in the place.


----------



## Mad Hattered

5/5 - Hana Highway (cue the Highway to Hell by AC/DC now)

It starts off all nice and peaceful...











Turn up the song now.....here's why.  Hana highway is 52 miles long (to Hana).  It consists of 617 curves, 56 one lane bridges and takes a minimum of 3 hours one way (without stops).






It's so calm at the beginning...






This is where we stopped by the Garden of Eden botanical garden where the opening helicopter scene from JP was filmed.  Oh yeah....I should probably mention that TR/KR rented a Harley for this ride so that's why they're dressed like it's a fall day here in the Lou. 











Oh look....one of the random 50 waterfalls on this freakin road!






And there are people swimming in it!!






Here a view of this awesome highway taken from where I just took the waterfall pictures.  This is turned to the left and looking down...






And more random garden shots...





















Time to get back on the road again.  BTW, most of this drive is on the edge of a huge seacliff but jaunts back in the jungle at times.  Totally trippin balls...really.  It's hard to explain with pictures...






I hate to leave it right here but I've got to do some actual work here.   I will finish this day up later on today.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey all....glad you're diggin the pics.  Here a few more that I sized last night.
> 
> 
> 5/4 continued.......so anyway....we enjoyed some refreshing drinks at Moose McGillcuddy's and then checked in to our Maui Hill condo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After enjoying that we made our way north to a little restaurant called Dina's Sand Witch for something to chow.  I say chow because I totally forgot to take food porn pics!!



Back in the day, when my sister and I were doing the dance scene up in Pittsburgh, she would tell men her name was Madonna...then, when they were hooked in and say something stupid, "like, really, your name is Madonna?" Then she would say her name was Madonna McGillicuddy. No idea why, but she was always so serious, they believed her...course she was married so she couldn't exactly give her real name.

And a man who knows what food porn pics are! Yay! I went to show hubby some sushi food porn pics from the California Grill the other night and he got all excited and was a little disappointed that they weren't what he thought I was going to show him.
__________________


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hell yeah I know what food porn is!!   I even take pics of my own creations all the time.  I believe I was a chef in a past life. Here is a little meal I whipped up on 5/7 in our condo in Maui.  I made 3 types of poke with some fresh off the boat ahi tuna that I snagged.  I served it with a seaweed salad.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I continue to be amazed and enthralled by MH's photos...

And in breaking news, I completed negotiations with dh and I just booked RPR for Aug. 30th - Sept. 3rd! That's 2.5 days at Uni with my fellas, and 1 on my own when they go to Wet 'n Wild. We'll arrive Monday afternoon after a stop at DTD (gotta negotiate that too, but I think I can get it), I like a little Disney fix and since DH is going to a Sox/Rays game and leaving me with the kidlet at his dsis Saturday night, I think I can get it! 

We started at a trip to Tampa with some days in Orlando on I-Drive and no theme parks, and we ended up at RPR and going to Uni and Wet n Wild. This took me two weeks to work out, but thank goodness I just wore him down! I told him he is welcome to stay by the pool the entire time, ds and I are perfectly happy to ride everything without him...and we are! We'll be at my SIL's the weekend before and after, but I don't mind. Her pool is refreshing and she is an awesome hostess!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> I continue to be amazed and enthralled by MH's photos...
> 
> And in breaking news, *I completed negotiations with dh* and I just booked RPR for Aug. 30th - Sept. 3rd! That's 2.5 days at Uni with my fellas, and 1 on my own when they go to Wet 'n Wild. We'll arrive Monday afternoon after a stop at DTD (gotta negotiate that too, but I think I can get it), I like a little Disney fix and since DH is going to a Sox/Rays game and leaving me with the kidlet at his dsis Saturday night, I think I can get it!
> 
> We started at a trip to Tampa with some days in Orlando on I-Drive and no theme parks, and we ended up at RPR and going to Uni and Wet n Wild. This took me two weeks to work out, but thank goodness I just wore him down! I told him he is welcome to stay by the pool the entire time, ds and I are perfectly happy to ride everything without him...and we are! We'll be at my SIL's the weekend before and after, but I don't mind. Her pool is refreshing and she is an awesome hostess!
> 
> Maria


 
glad the negotiations went well

thanx for the newest installment MH...speaking of MH, don't forget DVC of Alice comes out next week.

have a good one all


----------



## Mad Hattered

Back for a bit with some more......5/5 continued.  We are making our way down the Hana Highway at this point and stopped at various locations along the way. Notice the "road" cut into the hillside in the distance...






There are very few places to eat along this road and we missed the last stop (doh!) miles back.  It has probably taken us 2 hours to get to this point...thank god they have food!!
















Finally....FOOD! 






Just another random waterfall as we continued our drive to Hana






Our next stop was Wainapanapa State Park...better known and easier to call Black Sand Beach...









































And then we were on our way again...






We finally had reached Hana...






But decided we were going further.  We were on a mission to visit a supposed awesome spot 12 miles down the road...


























YAY!!!  We were there...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered - thanks for sharing the awesome pics, looks like you had a most wonderful time



keishashadow said:


> welcome bonnyhow many SD cards are filled?  congrats on viewing a shuttle launch, did u plan trip around it?  (ive resigned myself to never seeing one every time i plan a trip to try & catch one it's been cancelled...even the end of july one this year) maybe the Sept one will be delayed 3 weeks


That's usually what happens to us - we plan to go out to catch a launch, but by the time we've gotten to Orlando, the launch was either pushed ahead or pushed back so we've missed it.  This time we didn't even know there was a launch on.  We get into our room on Thursday evening, turn on the TV and they're talking about the launch on the news for the next day ... we looked at the weather forecast and the probability of the launch and decided to head on out to Titusville ... and finally we caught a launch - the last launch of Atlantis to be exact!!!  Karma was finally on our side!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> And in breaking news, I completed negotiations with dh and I just booked RPR for Aug. 30th - Sept. 3rd! That's 2.5 days at Uni with my fellas, and 1 on my own when they go to Wet 'n Wild. We'll arrive Monday afternoon after a stop at DTD (gotta negotiate that too, but I think I can get it), I like a little Disney fix and since DH is going to a Sox/Rays game and leaving me with the kidlet at his dsis Saturday night, I think I can get it!
> 
> We started at a trip to Tampa with some days in Orlando on I-Drive and no theme parks, and we ended up at RPR and going to Uni and Wet n Wild. This took me two weeks to work out, but thank goodness I just wore him down! I told him he is welcome to stay by the pool the entire time, ds and I are perfectly happy to ride everything without him...and we are! We'll be at my SIL's the weekend before and after, but I don't mind. Her pool is refreshing and she is an awesome hostess!
> 
> Maria



  Well done!!!!


----------



## marciemi

Happy Anniversary to me & DH!!  22 years today!   (God I'm old!). 

Were heading out camping again tomorrow so probably wont hear from me over the weekend.  On the plus side, I found out today I dont have to work tomorrow which makes life much easier.  DH wasnt going in at all because Matt has his senior awards ceremony in the morning, Matt was just going to come home after the ceremony, and somehow I was going to get everything packed tonight or count on them to tomorrow so that when I got home at 5:30 we could rush out into traffic.  Much less stressed  we can go out now for a nice lunch and then come home and pack and leave once the other boys get home from school.  Basically the other 2 people at my office said were not coming in tomorrow  you can if you really want to or are counting on the hours/money.  Of course Id much rather have the time off!  

Everyone have a great long weekend!!


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Happy Anniversary to me & DH!!  22 years today!   (God I'm old!).
> 
> We’re heading out camping again tomorrow so probably won’t hear from me over the weekend.  On the plus side, I found out today I don’t have to work tomorrow which makes life much easier.  DH wasn’t going in at all because Matt has his senior awards ceremony in the morning, Matt was just going to come home after the ceremony, and somehow I was going to get everything packed tonight or count on them to tomorrow so that when I got home at 5:30 we could rush out into traffic.  Much less stressed – we can go out now for a nice lunch and then come home and pack and leave once the other boys get home from school.  Basically the other 2 people at my office said “we’re not coming in tomorrow – you can if you really want to or are counting on the hours/money”.  Of course I’d much rather have the time off!
> 
> Everyone have a great long weekend!!




*Congrats on the anniversary.22yrs is not that long.DW and I hit the 20yr milestone a few moths ago and every year gets better!!

Have a great trip!!!

and know youre not old,just wiser as a couple*


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> thanx for the newest installment MH...speaking of MH, don't forget DVC of Alice comes out next week.



Thanks, Keisha!  I am fully aware of that fact and plan on acting accordingly. 

We are headed out camping at Sam A Baker State Park in the morning.  We have a group of about 15 staying together.  Since we 4 are still in Hawaiian mode, we have decided to throw a big luau on Saturday night.    I will try to remember to take some pics of our festivities to share later.

A big shoutout to Mac to let her know that she and her family are still in our thoughts.


----------



## Mad Hattered

I'm in party mode at this point so let me finish off 5/5...

We had arrived at the 7 Sacred Pools, our final destination of the day...











As you walk down the stairs there is a big rocky valley.  To the right it runs into the ocean...






Then you turn to the left...





















And then we headed back towards home...oh yeah...we passed one of those annoying waterfalls...





















A closer look at that valley...you can see the road to the left...











Pfffft....
















We were close to home.  We stopped back off at the place I had taken the surfer picture earlier in the day...











An exhausting, nerve racking & beautiful drive had come to an end.  Tomorrow we wake up at 3:30 am and drive an hour and a half to the top of a "crater" to watch a sunrise from above the clouds...


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF, it's prom day here, pics r sure to follow

speaking of pics, MH don't watch Lost so must admit im surprised how 'prehistoric' your hawaiian pics look...way better than my perceptions of highrises & crowded beaches

bonny glad it worked out for you.  I always have to laugh when people who are in MCO during a launch state in TRs they couldn't care less
congrats marci, donald too...im bringing up the rear (unless i get to count the 1st marriage)

if mac is reading

everybody have a fun & safe weekend. mostly back porchville for us (as ive decided portion of newly-constructed deck must be re-adjusted) & TBA birthday celebrations (17 for jr, 55 for the mr)


----------



## circelli

Hi there everyone 

I hope you are getting nice weather.....we are 

The town wide yard sales happen in my town tomorrow so I am busy getting some of the kiddie "stuff" together so I can get it outta my house 

Mac I hope that things are looking up for you  sending you more thoughts, prayers and of course some


----------



## minniejack

I'm not sure if I posted this or not, but we spent the Tuesday in the ER with DH with some sorta bug bite.  He must've picked up something, cause starting last night and still 24 hrs later, he's been sick.  Worst he's felt since before he was diagnosed with a rare problem. 

 I remember being in the Wilderness Lodge on checkout day about 8 yrs ago and he was sick then and sleeping in the lobby for about 3 hrs. and me trying to keep the little ones entertained--back and forth to the pool and lobby.  Glad we know what's wrong now, but at the time we came to know all kinds of specialists from here to Pitts to Cleveland and it was a scary time with plenty of ER visits.  One time my poor mother was listening to her police scanner and heard of a miner sick and taken out of the mine and called me cause she just knew it was DH--it was.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I'm not sure if I posted this or not, but we spent the Tuesday in the ER with DH with some sorta bug bite.  He must've picked up something, cause starting last night and still 24 hrs later, he's been sick.  Worst he's felt since before he was diagnosed with a rare problem.
> 
> I remember being in the Wilderness Lodge on checkout day about 8 yrs ago and he was sick then and sleeping in the lobby for about 3 hrs. and me trying to keep the little ones entertained--back and forth to the pool and lobby.  Glad we know what's wrong now, but at the time we came to know all kinds of specialists from here to Pitts to Cleveland and it was a scary time with plenty of ER visits.  One time my poor mother was listening to her police scanner and heard of a miner sick and taken out of the mine and called me cause she just knew it was DH--it was.



*Was it a deer tick bite or a spider?*


----------



## yankeepenny

*I have just returned from far far away. *


*Update from Miss Mac:Her  folks are NOT improving. Prayers still requested. *


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Was it a deer tick bite or a spider?*



not sure--definitely not a tick or it would have still been there--whatever it was it double chewed him--not really sure, but the doc said the bites were right on the nerve which is why the poison instantly caused his arm to go numb, the headaches and the nauseous feeling--haven't seen any red ring like a brown recluse


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> TGIF, it's prom day here, pics r sure to follow
> 
> 
> 
> if mac is reading
> 
> everybody have a fun & safe weekend. mostly back porchville for us (as ive decided portion of newly-constructed deck must be re-adjusted) &


 wishes for DS and DH


wow your prom is late, our schools had them in April around here, but graduation is Sunday and DD is playing with the school orchestra for it

And a new porch?   I'm so jealous.  DH doesn't have the time, so I called 2 contractors, both came up over a month ago and I'm still waiting on bids--I just don't get it--you'd think in this economy that they'd be jumping at what all I want done...

Happy weekend all


----------



## RAPstar

I missed my homies. 

Bad news, I had to cancel my trip this year. Good news, me and a friend are hopefully going next October.


----------



## minniejack

RAPstar said:


> I missed my homies.
> 
> Bad news, I had to cancel my trip this year. Good news, me and a friend are hopefully going next October.




welcome back stranger...i was wondering where you were


----------



## tink1957

Hi Homies 

I'm posting from the lobby of the RPR and just wanted to pop in to say we got into WWOHP today!!!  We added another night to our trip and will be returning tomorrow   I will post more when I return.

Mac &  family continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## donaldduck352

yankeepenny said:


> *I have just returned from far far away. *
> 
> 
> *Update from Miss Mac:Her  folks are NOT improving. Prayers still requested. *



*DW called her at 6pm and got a voice message.mac and us are very good friends and I feel so bad for her at this time.She has'nt called back yet,so we know she is very pre-occupited with her parents.

Nothing but prayers and thoughts going her way from us..Hang tough mac!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

My heart goes out to mac, along with prayers and a ton of positive thoughts...

Recovering from ds's sleepover last night -- just one hour to go until my relaxing weekend can begin!

Maria


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.

Just popping in to say hello.

Happy Memorial Day to everyone! We'll be visiting Friendship Cemetery, where the very first Memorial Day service was held.

Prayers   for Mac and parents. This has to be so hard on her. 


Jared is almost done with his school work. This has been one LONG year with too many interruptions for illness and doctor visits. We're going to take a short break and then start year round school. It will let us have shorter school days, and give us leeway for all the inevitable doctor appointments. Most of our curriculum for next year is here, just two more boxes of stuff to come. And I need to find one box of language arts books that got lost in the shuffle while organizing things. Kinda ironic that I lose the IMPORTANT stuff  while trying to get everything organized.


----------



## DaddyDon

Morning all ....


----------



## macraven

good monday morning homies..........


i am home for a few days but will return to be with my parents later this week.  it is about a 6 hour drive for me to get there.

thank you for your prayers, and good thoughts.
all are _very_ appreciated.


i might be gone another month though.
i just don't know when i will return.
i have no access to a computer or internet when i am w/ the parental units.

i have not read thru the past pages yet, so, if i have over looked anyone, i didn't mean to.


let's start this thread off with a bang this monday.
remember those that have served our country and let the parties begin.


i can smell mad hattered's bbq grilling from here...


please, don't let my sorrow disrupt the usual yaking on this thread.


post and be happy.
i want to come back to this homie thread and have some laughs with youse all.
talk about your upcoming trips planned, how the spouse didn't take out the garbage can on trash day, the price of eggs, birthday celebrations, and what's on your mind.
life is going on here and i still want to be part of it.

i will check in before i head out of town again.
sorry i couldn't post when i left may 5th, but it was an emergency.

btw, i have missed all of youse.......


----------



## marciemi

Mac!!!!!    So glad you got a chance to check in today!  We've definitely missed you - the old house just isn't the same without you around keeping us in line!  You're definitely in all of our thoughts and prayers and we'll hope things can improve from here.

Have a great Memorial Day and maybe you should consider getting an iphone - so you can stay caught up with your friends even when you're not around!    Unfortunately didn't work for us this weekend as we were camping up in Door County and couldn't even get a cell signal.  The kids were thrilled as you can imagine!  

Hang in there Mac and thanks again for stopping by!


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon Homies

Welcome back mac, we missed you.  Sorry to hear about your folks, you've been in my prayers and thoughts.

We just got back from our trip last night and I'm still recovering from having to get up at 6:00 am to get into WWOHP (which was awesome by the way).  We got our APs while we were there and I must say I love, love, love the discounts that go with them.  I will report on our trip later when I feel human again.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Mac!* -- So great to hear from you! We do miss you, and we are all sending you prayers and mummydust at regular intervals...

DH just fired up the grill and invited the neighbor kids for burgers and dogs. I think they *smell* when the pool is going up and start congregating. I'm trying to ignore the many balls in the trees and on the roof. Periodically one will fall, they will start playing with it again, and it will be lost again...We have a beautiful day! It's just a little cool, but I can fix that with slightly warmer clothing. I am planning on a long afternoon in the back yard. 

Maria


----------



## minniejack

Mac welcome back

still burning those trees we cut back last week--I bet our neighbors just love the wood smoke smell every night wafting through their windows My hips, however, do not like the marshmallows every single night...
Went over to Salt Fork, Ohio last night to visit my in-laws camp site and....more marshmallows, corn chips and weinies...keep this up and these hips won't lie--they won't begin to tell a fib

DH is working, so I'm doing the old yard work and house work today while the kids are studying for final exams. 

Hope everyone has a safe and Blessed Holiday and THANK YOU to all the veterans out there


----------



## circelli

Know that you are in my thoughs and prayers Mac 

I have to share this...my DS who is turning 6 in July scored a goal in his soccer game tonight!!!!!  It is the teams first goal in 3 games!!!!  I am soooo proud!!

We had BIG thunder and lightening storms here this afternoon, did cool it off a bit though 

I hope all the American homies had a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> good monday morning homies..........
> 
> 
> i am home for a few days but will return to be with my parents later this week.  it is about a 6 hour drive for me to get there.
> 
> thank you for your prayers, and good thoughts.
> all are _very_ appreciated.


Keeping you and your family in our thoughts


----------



## keishashadow

hope u all had a nice memorial day, i fed the troops (least it seemed that way)  

always sad to hear a homie having to cancel a trip.

mj - u'd think contractors would be beating down ur door for work in this economy.

mac it's nice to see u post even though you're going thru such a rough timewe're here for you.  U can count on me to carryon in my buffonish manner to raise ur spirits...im a from waaaay back.  My motto:  u can't cry when ur laughing, keep ur chin up!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey mac you know everyone on this thread is hear for ya!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Good to hear from ya Mac!!  Hope things get better for your family soon!   BTW....in case you want to grab a beer or six while you're in town next I'd be willing. 

Check your PMs and I will drop you a line with my phone number.


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK....here is the latest installment...

Here's how 5/6 got rolling.... REALLY?  We have to get up when?  Haleakala  totally better be worth the pain....


Uhhhhhhhhhhh............it was






I didn't photoshop any of these in any way.  All I did was resize them.  I didn't use lens filters or anything.  I used the automatic mode on the new camera we got before we left.  Breathtaking comes to mind.......


































































Around 7 am we headed back down the crater.  It was pitch black on the way up this winding narrow road.  It wasn't nearly as creepy as it was coasting down this in the daylight!!  Oh yeah....and we were running out of gas so I'm not kidding about the coasting.  We coasted for 30 miles down the side and ended up at a gas station with 2 miles worth of gas left in the tank.  Pfffft!











It was obviously early in the day so we head towards Lahania afterwards.  They have a big *** Banyon tree in the middle of town.  Pretty sweet stuff.  I'll be back with that one later.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

MH -- That sunrise was just what I needed to start my morning. Beautiful!

Maria


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Mike!  Didja go on vacation and we missed it? 

MH...I really liked looking at your vacay pix.  The sunrise IS beautiful, but not worth getting up that early...I'll enjoy them thru you   Last set reminds me of Mt Washington in NH.  We were up there for a wedding and during some free time, we drove up.  Let me describe THAT road for you.  Not paved and take away 3/4 of 1 lane you had, and that was the width of the ENTIRE road!    (just a bit scary)   Worth the trek up tho...above the clouds, and not in an airplane, is a VERY cool view.


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> MH -- That sunrise was just what I needed to start my morning. Beautiful!
> 
> Maria


 
what she said thanx mike, almost as good as being there, NOT!

sometimes the view is sooo worth it (never will forget dusk & dawn over the grand canyon)

hump day alreadythink my spawn has 4 more days of skool...lost count after all the snow days


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> what she said thanx mike, almost as good as being there, NOT!
> 
> sometimes the view is sooo worth it (never will forget dusk & dawn over the grand canyon)
> 
> hump day alreadythink my spawn has 4 more days of skool...lost count after all the snow days



ditto


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> good monday morning homies..........
> 
> 
> i am home for a few days but will return to be with my parents later this week.  it is about a 6 hour drive for me to get there.
> 
> thank you for your prayers, and good thoughts.
> all are _very_ appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i have missed all of youse.......




MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Somehow the DIS board didn't send this email to me....

Great to hear from you again, Lovely Lady. Sorry your parents are still in such a bad situation, healthwise. You are a wonderful daughter to be there for them, and we're all right there with you in spirit. Prayers will continue. 


Got another big box of books today. YEAH!!!!!!!!!! I love getting the big boxes of books. I think that's it for the curriculum.


Cheerio,

Tam


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow homies.Just the double D checking in to say hellow.
What a week so far and its only Wendsday.Long story,don't want to bore ya'll..

Hey mac,give DW or I a call if needed.I know you gotta go soon and got alot on your plate,but love to hear from ya.So don't hesitate,you got our phone#!!*


----------



## tlinus

So HEY all!!!!

been reading up on alot that has happened....glad to see everyone here....MAC, I am sorry to hear what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and if you need me - I think you still have my number.

Been going through a HUGE bunch oo'junk since late February. So my apologies for being MIA. Some with the community, but mostly with my family. What? I DO have a teenage girl, ya know ....seriously though. After alot of drama and some not so nice experiences, she is doing much better now. 

My Father passed away on May 6th. That was a huge blow to everyone and especially the kids. My Mom is doing ok, keeping herself busy and trying to put together the pieces again. My brother and I are kinda worried about her - but she is strong. She will be 60 in September and we are thinking of a family vacation with her.

Jim and I go to Boston in 8 days. Going to watch the Phils and the Sox for the weekend 

In July Jim, me and the kids are going on our first trip to Rehoboth, DE. staying for a week at my boss' beach house. 

I gotta go poke around here a bit more.....so have a great afternoon all!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all!!
Another day,another fire at work to put out.Tho's that know me and the work I do from bieng on this thread-remodle bathrooms,mirrors and custom shower units.Well I gotta a contracter that thro's alot of work,at least 40% worth my way.The customer-homeowner wanted this special heavy glass shower units on two of there bathrooms.I tried so hard to talk them out of it,but they seen my brochure and fell in love with this glass with great respect this glass is awesome looking.Well my supplier told me 4-6 weeks to get it to me.I told the builder this and he was OK with that.Now its been over 8 weeks and no glass.And all I get from my supplier is,"as soon as it gets here,we will ship it to ya.We are so sorry we never had this much problem gettind a order like this filled."Well this don't help me one bit.I told them that the builder is sitting on money till these are installed and he will deduct $75 a day till they are.I told the supplier this is falling back on them.Well this don't settle well with them at all,I said oh well..If I'm gonna lose,so will they.Only fare.
After the talk with them,they want every order now COD.I don't get paid COD and they will not eighter.I got excellent credit with them and never missed a payment.I love there service and warranty they put on there product.It's far supierior then other glass suppliers that I have dealt with in the past 20yrs.
After my call to them today,they still have no answer to when this glass will show up.


OK sorry for the long vent.This is the reason I got high BP and growing more grey hair daily!!!!

This might be the reason I been posting hostile on all the HP-FJ threads?
Please forgive me all the newcomers to the Universal boards.I'm just not myself lately.*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow homies.Just the double D checking in to say hellow.
> What a week so far and its only Wendsday.Long story,don't want to bore ya'll..
> 
> Hey mac,give DW or I a call if needed.I know you gotta go soon and got alot on your plate,but love to hear from ya.So don't hesitate,you got our phone#!!*



i'll give youse a call this weekend.




tlinus said:


> So HEY all!!!!
> 
> been reading up on alot that has happened....glad to see everyone here....MAC, I am sorry to hear what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and if you need me - I think you still have my number.
> 
> Been going through a HUGE bunch oo'junk since late February. So my apologies for being MIA. Some with the community, but mostly with my family. What? I DO have a teenage girl, ya know ....seriously though. After alot of drama and some not so nice experiences, she is doing much better now.
> 
> My Father passed away on May 6th. That was a huge blow to everyone and especially the kids. My Mom is doing ok, keeping herself busy and trying to put together the pieces again. My brother and I are kinda worried about her - but she is strong. She will be 60 in September and we are thinking of a family vacation with her.
> 
> Jim and I go to Boston in 8 days. Going to watch the Phils and the Sox for the weekend
> 
> In July Jim, me and the kids are going on our first trip to Rehoboth, DE. staying for a week at my boss' beach house.
> 
> I gotta go poke around here a bit more.....so have a great afternoon all!!!!



homie, 
i'm sorry to hear of your loss.
give me a holler if i can do anything to help out.

i don't have your phone number though.



since monday was a holiday, i sure do hope all the wednesday trash peeps here put their cans out this morning.

i did.
well, i put it out yesterday as i started to think, do the trash homies skip a day on the week of a holiday.......


i spent the day cooking for the family.
froze up 7 meals for them and bought loads of candy.

no one will complain then.


i'm about done packing and will be heading out later.

i have no idea how long i will be gone this time.
the parental units need me.

a shout out to pax, scotlass, taylor's dad and mad hattered.
received your pm's and replied a few minutes ago.
it is nice to have friends.

many many thank you's to all the homies here on the thread.
i do so very much appreciate you and your kind thoughts and prayers.
homie friends are the bestest ones to have.........!



btw, start talking about all the fun you are having now.
life is for the living and i want to come back and have many pages to read in order to ketchup here.


----------



## minniejack

tlinus said:


> S
> 
> Been going through a HUGE bunch oo'junk since late February. So my apologies for being MIA. Some with the community, but mostly with my family. What? I DO have a teenage girl, ya know ....seriously though. After alot of drama and some not so nice experiences, she is doing much better now.
> 
> My Father passed away on May 6th. That was a huge blow to everyone and especially the kids. My Mom is doing ok, keeping herself busy and trying to put together the pieces again. My brother and I are kinda worried about her - but she is strong. She will be 60 in September and we are thinking of a family vacation with her.
> 
> Jim and I go to Boston in 8 days. Going to watch the Phils and the Sox for the weekend



teenage girls  drama, drama, drama--my own DD16 even cried when I picked her up from just a group lesson at tennis yesterday 'cause she wasn't playing well.... And I've decided that all girls other than my own. are just conniving monsters.  She just commented that she doesn't have any true girl friends any more--seems like they're all chasing something that she doesn't want involved in...

Sorry to hear about your loss

Mac glad you're back for the moment--you must be exhausted--continuing to pray for you and your family

Donald


----------



## keishashadow

Safe travels *mac*, wishing u a stressfree trip (or as much as possible)

*tracie*, u've been missed here

so sad for you & ur familybe strong

2 trips, OMG how cool is that?  we're OC regulars, never ventured up to Delaware beaches...how far of a drive for u?

*donald *stinx, nothing like sticking it to a longtime customer

*mj *i agree w/ur DD, most teenage girls I know r monsters when they want to be

my aging SUV (with only 70K miles) has decided to make up for all the years i didn't get socked @ inspection timei have no idea what (insert the proper name) coils do or sway bars or a laundry list of stuff i was handed yesterday...just know i hope the damage comes in under $1K.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Safe travels *mac*, wishing u a stressfree trip (or as much as possible)
> 
> *tracie*, u've been missed here
> 
> so sad for you & ur familybe strong
> 
> 2 trips, OMG how cool is that?  we're OC regulars, never ventured up to Delaware beaches...how far of a drive for u?
> 
> *donald *stinx, nothing like sticking it to a longtime customer
> 
> *mj *i agree w/ur DD, most teenage girls I know r monsters when they want to be
> 
> my aging SUV (with only 70K miles) has decided to make up for all the years i didn't get socked @ inspection timei have no idea what (insert the proper name) coils do or sway bars or a laundry list of stuff i was handed yesterday...just know i hope the damage comes in under $1K.



I'll second pretty much everything Janet said!    Except to say thank goodness our state doesn't have inspections because I guarantee you my minivan with close to 200K miles on it has more wrong with it than right.  Just trying to make it through the summer with it - which is more than a bit annoying since it has no air conditioning (any more!) and we've had a lot of temps near 90!  Although not today when it's currently 57 and raining.  Won't be an issue today and at least the heat works (much more relevant in WI!).  

SOOOOO much coming up soon here!  Matt graduates on Sunday, then on Wednesday, him, GF and dad all fly out for their cruise out of Miami.  Meanwhile (take a deep breath before reading this), my schedule is:

Fri (June 11) - drive Eric to Illinois for percussion camp; drive back to Milwaukee with Stephen to spend the night

Sat - Stephen flies (early morning) to Maryland for camp

Sun - pick up Eric in Illinois, drive back to Milwaukee with him

Mon - Eric flies (early morning) to Maryland for camp (are you seeing a trend)?  Also Monday, the rest of the group gets back from their cruise, but of course 12 hours later so we can't coordinate airport times and all get to drive the 2 hours to Milwaukee!

Thu - drive to Milwaukee to pick up Stephen

Sat - drive to Milwaukee to pick up Eric

Then the following Wednesday (June 23) - Matt flies off to the Air Force Academy - for good!  Sob.    So right now I have 19 days left with my baby.  Yes, I know, going to be harder on me than him!  

So...I'm not sure if this is the kind of "fun" post Mac was referring to, but certainly a busy one.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another FRIDAY all.Hope everyone has a good weekend.

I was just watching the news and the oil spill has hit Florida beaches in the Pensacola area. Praying it don't come any further east!What a mess.I hope they don't just get a slap on the hand over this!!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh I did want to say,mac we will keep a ear to the phone.Safe travels and we love ya hun.You have been a very good friend since we met you.Joyce and I think about you all the time.

MH,I hope ya'll hook up down in the Lou.mac is a very speicial person to us and you seem to be also,although we never met I know your heart is in the right place dude!!

Like mac wanted,lets keep this SAN thread going..

We need all the regualers checking in.I'm glad that Rapster checked in,you have been mia for awhile.Now we are missing afew others like,Lawerance or Ky07.We all would love to hear from you.

Please,like mac said,keep posting!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

tlinus said:


> So HEY all!!!!
> 
> been reading up on alot that has happened....glad to see everyone here....MAC, I am sorry to hear what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and if you need me - I think you still have my number.
> 
> Been going through a HUGE bunch oo'junk since late February. So my apologies for being MIA. Some with the community, but mostly with my family. What? I DO have a teenage girl, ya know ....seriously though. After alot of drama and some not so nice experiences, she is doing much better now.
> 
> My Father passed away on May 6th. That was a huge blow to everyone and especially the kids. My Mom is doing ok, keeping herself busy and trying to put together the pieces again. My brother and I are kinda worried about her - but she is strong. She will be 60 in September and we are thinking of a family vacation with her.
> 
> Jim and I go to Boston in 8 days. Going to watch the Phils and the Sox for the weekend
> 
> In July Jim, me and the kids are going on our first trip to Rehoboth, DE. staying for a week at my boss' beach house.
> 
> I gotta go poke around here a bit more.....so have a great afternoon all!!!!



*I'm so sorry to hear about your fathers passing.

Take your mum on a vacation to help her out to let go of the pieces for allitle.

You also got alot on your plate also,The boss seems like a very understanding person giving ya'll the beach house.There is nothing more soul stirring to see the beautiful sunrise on the beach!!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Another FRIDAY all.Hope everyone has a good weekend.*
> 
> _*I was just watching the news and the oil spill has hit Florida beaches in the Pensacola area. Praying it don't come any further east!What a mess.I hope they don't just get a slap on the hand over this!!!!!*_


 
breaks my heart to see the pelicans soaked in oil

there's quite the scary scenario out there that if it gets into 'the loop' it will could hit the east coast of FL in less than a month...might even skip it entirely & come ashore in myrtle beach/virginia/ocean city thought of such far ranging destruction makes me sick.

did u see BP CEO whining "...i'd like my life back...".what about the guys working the platform who died??? (their employer has already filed court docs to limit their survivors claims)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTdKa9eWNFw

marci - so many life changes for you & your familyit's hard to watch the 1st one 'leave the nest' hang in there.  I was wondering if it was near cruise time, let us know how it goes.


----------



## tink1957

Good Afternoon Homies! 

In response to mac's request to keep the fun going....woohoo!It's my 1000th post and I can't think of a nicer group to share it with.

I'm almost over my post vacation lag and would like to share some things about our trip.

The good...AP discounts were awesome, RPR is now my favorite onsite resort,  we had a park view room, WWOHP is a wonderful addition to IOA, it was so cool to watch animals from our balcony at Kidani, the food at Jiko was delicious.

The bad...window broke in DD's car on the ride down & it wound up costing $250 at the Car Care Center in WDW, the long hallways at Kidani...we were stuck almost at the end of a mile-long walk.

The ugly....the gratin potatos that come with the lobster at Narcoossee's...even the thought of them makes me want to gag, nasty stinky cheese...yuck.

You'll notice that all of my bad stuff comes from WDW...our experience at Universal was great this time, so much so that we added a night to our stay, we would have added 2 if the window motor hadn't broken.  My son had to launch an air biscuit when we were only a few miles into our trip...turning our car into the land of incredible stench...so we let the window down...and it wouldn't come back up  Thankfully, we were staying at Kidani with the only covered parking at WDW or the car would've been soaked during all the afternoon thunderstorms.  Thank goodness for the Car Care Center, they drove us back to Kidani while the car was being fixed so we were able to enjoy our vacation without having to wait, we just took the bus to MK when it was time to pick up our car, then took the monorail to the Poly & had a Dole Whip at Capt Cook's while we waited to be picked up.  It was a relatively painless experience except for the bill(which was reasonable, just unexpected)

All in all...it was a wonderful tripwish we were still there.


----------



## minniejack

air biscuit--that's a new one for me

nothing new here...just watched my husband trying to hit golf balls at the range and getting nowhere...he was getting more frustrated by the minute and I'm thinking someone needs a pro to tell them what they're doing wrong for Father's day...then he came home and tried a new driver and here the other one must've been broken...now I just hope that he doesn't take out one of our neighbor's windows

tomorrow is promotion for my baby--he'll be a high schooler....Finally out of that middle school--you guys have no idea how happy that makes me...

DS and DD didn't fare too well in their tennis tournament this weekend--don't know what's going on with their game--to me it's just a little yellow ball going back and forth

and I'm with you Janet about the poor animals.  What a complete devastation.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Good Afternoon Homies!
> 
> In response to mac's request to keep the fun going....woohoo!It's my 1000th post and I can't think of a nicer group to share it with.
> 
> I'm almost over my post vacation lag and would like to share some things about our trip.
> 
> The good...AP discounts were awesome, RPR is now my favorite onsite resort, we had a park view room, WWOHP is a wonderful addition to IOA, it was so cool to watch animals from our balcony at Kidani, the food at Jiko was delicious.
> 
> The bad...window broke in DD's car on the ride down & it wound up costing $250 at the Car Care Center in WDW, the long hallways at Kidani...we were stuck almost at the end of a mile-long walk.
> 
> The ugly....the gratin potatos that come with the lobster at Narcoossee's...even the thought of them makes me want to gag, nasty stinky cheese...yuck.
> 
> You'll notice that all of my bad stuff comes from WDW...our experience at Universal was great this time, so much so that we added a night to our stay, we would have added 2 if the window motor hadn't broken. My son had to launch an air biscuit when we were only a few miles into our trip...turning our car into the land of incredible stench...so we let the window down...and it wouldn't come back up Thankfully, we were staying at Kidani with the only covered parking at WDW or the car would've been soaked during all the afternoon thunderstorms. Thank goodness for the Car Care Center, they drove us back to Kidani while the car was being fixed so we were able to enjoy our vacation without having to wait, we just took the bus to MK when it was time to pick up our car, then took the monorail to the Poly & had a Dole Whip at Capt Cook's while we waited to be picked up. It was a relatively painless experience except for the bill(which was reasonable, just unexpected)
> 
> All in all...it was a wonderful tripwish we were still there.


 
vicki - only cure for post vaca blues is start planning another one. Certainly nice to hear positive report for WOHP after all the negative posts (pre trip no less) ive been reading here. Who knew Car Care did repairs, least u could enjoy the park vs hassle of finding somebody offsite to handle. don't be hating on my taterswonder if they changed the recipie? i've only had the dreaded long walk back to the room a few times @ disney, did u request to be near an elevator/certain section? They usually do their best. imo nothing is worse than the walk from the front of AS Mu/bus stop back to jazz/country area...takes forever.

mj why weren't u out there swinging away too? i rarely finish more than 9 holes (slacker i am) but found it was only way to avoid being a golf widow in family of dudes. I go fishing too, draw the line @ hunting

have a good week all


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> vicki - only cure for post vaca blues is start planning another one. Certainly nice to hear positive report for WOHP after all the negative posts (pre trip no less) ive been reading here. Who knew Car Care did repairs, least u could enjoy the park vs hassle of finding somebody offsite to handle. don't be hating on my taterswonder if they changed the recipie? i've only had the dreaded long walk back to the room a few times @ disney, did u request to be near an elevator/certain section? They usually do their best. imo nothing is worse than the walk from the front of AS Mu/bus stop back to jazz/country area...takes forever.



DD thought the taters were the lobster guts (they were an off shade of brownish gray-green)so she didn't even try them.  I was renting DVC points and I had the owner request the Sunset Savannah, which is close to the lobby.  I got the Red River Hog Savannah, which is the longest walk from the lobby.  Oh well, at least the view was good, we saw lots of animals.  I will try to post pics when I can talk DD into uploading them.


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *
> MH,I hope ya'll hook up down in the Lou.mac is a very speicial person to us and you seem to be also,although we never met I know your heart is in the right place dude!!
> 
> *



Thanks, DD! Appreciate that.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Today I am the answer to Life, the Universe and Everything. Yep, another year has passed. I wish I was spending it at Universal instead of work, heck, I'd even rather be at the MotherLand! 

But, maybe I can avoid all the really annoying tasks and spend more time on the DIS today 

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

If you know everything today, Maria....where did I leave my car keys?! 

Back from a trip to KC this weekend and thought I'd drop some more pics....

Sooooooooooooo....we went to see a Banyon tree in Lahaina...











This whole tree stems from this base































And then we found a Moose Mcgillicuddy's there too! 











We then proceed to drop the Harley off....get home, showered and head to a Luau at the Marriott.









































It wasn't nearly as boring as Kernyn made it look afterwards....   But then again...we DID get up at 3:30 am today... :blink:


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oh, I didn't say I know everything, I am just the answer!  It helps if you're a sci fi fan...

I do know that your photos of Hawaii are amazing, the Banyan Tree is incredible! 

I'm going to buy our plane tickets to Tampa today. I hope they don't run out of frozen butterbeer, because I promised some to ds!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

MH lol she looks passed out w/the drink in her hand! curious re the harley rental...DH is licensed & had considered trying different port (never followed thru as not sure if our insurance would cover it or included in price of rental? do u recall?



tink1957 said:


> DD thought the taters were the lobster guts (they were an off shade of brownish gray-green)so she didn't even try them. I was renting DVC points and I had the owner request the Sunset Savannah, which is close to the lobby. I got the Red River Hog Savannah, which is the longest walk from the lobby. Oh well, at least the view was good, we saw lots of animals. I will try to post pics when I can talk DD into uploading them.


 
lobster guts You think they'd have come up with better name than red river hog savannah. I've heard mixed reviews re Kidani, never strayed over from Jambo house...pics i've seen of pool area not a fit with my family (no young kiddies would've liked to seen a BC-YC/SAB type)



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today I am the answer to Life, the Universe and Everything. Yep, *another year has passed*. I wish I was spending it at Universal instead of work, heck, I'd even rather be at the MotherLand!
> 
> But, maybe I can avoid all the really annoying tasks and spend more time on the DIS today
> 
> Maria


 
im not sure whether to wish u happy birthday or not 

jik






 & you


----------



## Worfiedoodles

keishashadow said:


> im not sure whether to wish u happy birthday or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & you



I'll take it! I didn't realize I was being so cryptic!  I guess this confirms I am a total sci fi geek! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'll take it! I didn't realize I was being so cryptic! I guess this confirms I am a total *sci fi geek*!
> 
> Maria


 
ha, naw, im right there with u, just down a couple cups of coffee & not firing on all cylinders yet


----------



## Mad Hattered

I assumed it was Maria's BD but didn't want to be wrong. 

Keisha...as far as the Harley insurance goes....it all depends on your personal insurance coverage.  In his case rentals aren't included and he had to buy it with the rental.  He said it was only $30/day which doesn't seem that bad to me.

Also, to anwser and earlier question you had....yes there is a current when diving on a seawall.  It's also very spooky in my opinion.  But when in Rome, right?


----------



## keishashadow

i  embrace my state of wrongness

glad to hear im not the only one who gets creeped out by the odd current when snorkeling.  Hopefully, wearing vest & flippers (which i usually skip) will help, now to decide whether to book the 7:45 or 11:45 am excursion...leaning toward latter, determined to sleep in once for a change!  I've gotten mixed input as to whether snorkling later in day equals less sealife on the reefs


----------



## minniejack

2 more days until NYC for the belated Valentine trip with the orchestra--wish me sanity with all of those teenages girls--60+- kids, 20 chaperones and only 2 male chaperones--I guess they need the wishes more than me...


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> 2 more days until NYC for the belated Valentine trip with the orchestra--wish me sanity with all of those teenages girls--60+- kids, 20 chaperones and only 2 male chaperones--I guess they need the wishes more than me...



I wish you sanity and lots of cash!   Have a great trip!


----------



## circelli

minniejack said:


> 2 more days until NYC for the belated Valentine trip with the orchestra--wish me sanity with all of those teenages girls--60+- kids, 20 chaperones and only 2 male chaperones--I guess they need the wishes more than me...



Hope you have a GREAT time!!! 
Here is a little  to help you out


----------



## marciemi

My baby at graduation Sunday!  






He leaves for the Air Force Academy 2 weeks from tomorrow!    Of course he leaves for a cruise tomorrow!


----------



## keishashadow

humpty day

marci - ur DS looks dashing! u must be so proud

mj - may the (mom) force be with you

don't think i ever bored ya with jr's prom pic (note the date is not a GFjust a classmate since kidnergarten). semi funny story re the tux selection. Clerk showed us a wall of $99 tuxes. Jr wanted a scarface type one, i spied one that was very luxe. Turned it it was an armani & 'somehow' segued over to the cheapo sectioni still say it was a set up

he's the smirker on the right


----------



## minniejack

congrats to your son on graduation and hope he enjoys his last 2 wks of freedom from adulthoood

Keisha your son looks handsome.  I'm hearing you about the Armani--I was at TJ Maxx today (coincidentally buying some of the Disney H20 products that they have in the deluxe resorts for way cheaper than Amazon) and they had this gorgeous Armani shawl--their price was a measly $150

And did you buy the tux or rent?  I need to buy one for DS's orchestra and need to start the hunt--the way he's growing, I'm hoping it lasts for at least a year.

Mad Hattered...what cash?  Just finished my bills and there isn't any left.


----------



## minniejack

You know what freaks me the most about the NYC trip?  Not the kids...it's sleeping with a stranger at the hotel--what if I snore, or talk in my sleep, or have to go to the bathroom and it really stinks  I'll never be able to look the woman in the eye again....


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> You know what freaks me the most about the NYC trip? Not the kids...it's sleeping with a stranger at the hotel--what if I snore, or talk in my sleep, or have to go to the bathroom and it really stinks I'll never be able to look the woman in the eye again....


 
i understand completely...cause i do all of the above...don't worry about it.

we rented it, had to sign a wavier that the store's insurance wouldn't cover if he lost the jacket i'd be on the hook & guido would come looking for me (although i later found out my homeowner's would've covered it).  I was doubly nervous all night.

I did find out that the tux place sells 'anything - like new/used' off the floor...as in make them an offer they can't refuse.  Mgr told me it'd be comparable to renting one a couple times.  Naturally, u'd want to buy ur own shirt.

I know several cruisers who bought their younger kids ones on ebaykids grow so fast.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> I know several cruisers who bought their younger kids ones on ebaykids grow so fast.



You mean like this?






Yes, we still have them all in the basement, but since the youngest is now about 4 inches taller than me, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess they don't fit anyone any more!  Think we paid $30 each for them on ebay - definitely not high quality but worked for the 2 formal nights on the ship!

Oh, and they made it down to Ft. Lauderdale today without incident and enjoyed their hotel and pool tonight.  Asked DH how they were working out the sleeping arrangements tonight (since on the cruise they have 2 singles and a rollaway so it won't be an issue).  He was like "well, they said they'd take one bed and I'll take one.  Why, is that a problem?"    Told him I don't want anyone pregnant before Matt leaves for AF!  On the plus side, GF turns 18 in just over an hour so at least she'll be legal!


----------



## Mad Hattered

marciemi said:


> On the plus side, GF turns 18 in just over an hour so at least she'll be legal!





And I just have to add.....this is one of my favorite pics I've seen on this board.  I have always thought that....just sayin'.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks MH!  One of those pure luck, once in a lifetime, with a disposable camera, "hey guys, jump in and I'll take a picture of you" shots!  That's why I still have it in my siggie and it's been 12 years!    (well, and to remind me when I'm ready to strangle my teens that they were once lovable and cute and happy!).


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Thanks MH! One of those pure luck, once in a lifetime, with a disposable camera, "hey guys, jump in and I'll take a picture of you" shots! That's why I still have it in my siggie and it's been 12 years!  (*well, and to remind me when I'm ready to strangle my teens that they were once lovable and cute and happy!*).


 
memories, we have our memories to keep us warm

if the light is just right, and you look out of the corner of your eye, you can still catch a glimpse of 'your baby' in their face 

what you forgot to do was to resale the tuxes on ebay!  i never do either it all goes to friends or goodwill

your DH must be a very trusting man

one day closer to the weekend


----------



## yankeepenny

I spoke briefly to Mac tonight.

She said that her parents are not doing any better. 

Please keep the prayers going. 


Penny


----------



## keishashadow

aw, sorry to hear, thanx for letting us know penny


----------



## Worfiedoodles

There are some awful handsome kids out there -- and they all look happy, too -- must be all that Universal time!

Just ran 10M, really happy because I've increased my weekend long runs from 9 to 10. I'm slow as a turtle, but I just keep movin' on!

So sorry to hear things are not better for *mac.* Prayers, Pixie Dust and Mummy Dust continue to be sent, along with a lot of encouragement and good thoughts.

Maria


----------



## tink1957

Worfiedoodles said:


> So sorry to hear things are not better for *mac.* Prayers, Pixie Dust and Mummy Dust continue to be sent, along with a lot of encouragement and good thoughts.
> 
> Maria



I'll second that sentiment Maria.  

We love you mac, hang in there.  I know how hard it is, I lost my Mom last year after a long bout with Alzheimer's and a series of other illnesses.  Don't forget to take care of yourself too.

It has been so hot here in GA lately that I'm almost regreting my choice of going to Orlando instead of buying a new pool.  The forecast is in the 90's all week....I'm going to melt away soon.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Ellow ll.his hread s etting usty!!
Or pig latin:
ellowha alla hista hreadta isa ettinga ustyda..

Its the heat down here,I can't typy properly.Heat index tipping 115right now.Gotta love Florida in the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bad part is its not summer yet!!!

We had no rain in over a week and I just cut the back 40'ty.Its all gonna be brown if mother nature don't bring the showers.

Lets see,today I started the crock pot at 6:30am,did 4 loads of laundry,cut about 4acres of lawn and weed whacked for over 3hrs.I think its time for a cold one or two or three etc!!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

We had a heat index of 106 yesterday here in the middle of the freaking country!! 

Still haven't heard from Mac.  Hoping all is getting better!


----------



## schumigirl

We reached a massive 61 Farenheit at lunchtime today  

Who would want to live in the North East of England.................even when it`s warm........ it`s still cold here!!!!!

I was so meant to live in Florida 

Mac........still thinking of you and hoping for better news for you and your family


----------



## keishashadow

OMG pig latin, haven't thought of that for years

now, im channeling 3 stooges

maria - curious, what brand/style of running shoes do you prefer?  my youngest DS is considering long distance running (track vs tennis next year) & i am clueless.He's just going to start training @ the track this summer with shoes he used for tennis (probably not the best as possibly too heavy)


----------



## minniejack

Okay remember awhile back I was to be president for the next 2 yrs for our county orchestra parents organization?  

Well, after NYC, I am definitely resigning before I even begin.

Here's the deal, 4 girls plus my daughter under me.   I literally took them everywhere on Friday, left our school groups and took them downtown by ourselves, met the others in Chinatown, shopping for hours...one of the other chaperones is Chinese and she and I were taken to the Chinese Purse people--not the ones that all of the others went to but a really freaky place--way off the beaten path--yeah--you know the ones your government tells you to steer clear from?? Then we split from that group again and shopped all over 5th Ave.

HERE THE ENTIRE TIME, INCLUDING THE CHINESE PURSE PEOPLE, 2 OF THE GIRLS WERE SHOPLIFTING!!!  Even the daughter of the Chinese chaperone said, "It's stupid enough to steal, but you DON'T steal from the Chinese purse people--they're Chinese Mafia."  

The one girl even stole a sweat shirt right in front of my eyes in Little Italy--I saw her take off the tags and I said her name and she said she had already paid for it.

Then the next day, at Ellis Island, the girls acted bored as all get out and just wanted to go to the gift shop--you know what they wanted--by then I knew what they were doing, but didn't want to say anything because they might take it out on DD since she had told me in the morning at breakfast.  But then they ditched me and her--just left without saying a word.  After about 15 minutes, I called the one's phone and told them to get up there immediately and where we were I then proceeded to yell at them when we left the room about how I was the chaperone in place of their parents and they could have enjoyed the history because it was all of their histories but they were making it boring by just sitting on the floor and benches.

Then they went to tattle on me to the conductor--I don't know what was said, but I told him what they had been doing and his response was, what do you want me to do about it?  They didn't get any reprimand--all of the chaperones are furious.  

So for the rest of Saturday and Sunday, I ended up with the vacation that we chaperones who had been told repeatedly that we were not on vacation because we were chaperones.

Oh and one fantastic thing about the whole trip was DD and another girls are huge Cake Boss Fans so me and the other chaperone found out that his bakery was only 2 miles away.   So...if you ever see an episode where he says anything about 2 buses pulling up from West Virginia and having to make 87 cupcakes--that's us. They were filming and he and Frankie were in the windows waving.  I didn't realize my friend was in the store, and I was trying to get her to get a shirt for a girl that hadn't got one and she pulled me in and I got to take a few pics with my phone.  Smelled unbelievable.

So for anyone who was in the line outside that day...Sorry!   But it was freakin hilarious the way our conductor just got off the bus, bypassed the line and walked in the store and was able to get the cupcakes.  REALLY cool.

Another kid from our trip will end up President some day--he walked past the line because he said he was applying for a job and got the most delicious smelling application ever.  And the kid is only a freshman.

One of the college brothers of a freshman said when we said we were going to cake boss, "Who is Cake Boss?"  He said later that he felt like the kid on Sand Lot when he said, "Who is Babe Ruth?"

And DD decided that in 2 yrs when it's time for the Disney trip for orchestra that she will not go because, it would be the same deal and she doesn't want to ruin her memories of Disney....I agree.


----------



## minniejack

Oh and just got off the phone with my friend and the orchestra leader had told her on Saturday when she confronted him about the theft.  His reply was that theft wasn't the issue that I was the problem.



Thoroughly peeved and already sent my resignation citing commitments to another organization so that my children will not suffer due to it cause he's the type of person who is childish.  

Un ******* believable.

So now that I'm not pres, he's also lost her as treasurer and he can have his own fiefdom. 'Cause she only committed to being treasurer again if I would be pres.  Sucks for him.  I'm sure someone will pony up to stroke his ego.


----------



## keishashadow

seriously, MJ, sounds as though u r better to distance yourself from the whole mess as it can only go downhill from here...a real shame though to read


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> seriously, MJ, sounds as though u r better to distance yourself from the whole mess as it can only go downhill from here...a real shame though to read



*I agree,just smile and wave when you walk away.Although I be waving with one finger!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Damn,MJ!!  That really IS un*******believable!!!!  You are way better off with this crap behind you.  The conductor needs to be reported for his behavior in all of this.  Seriously.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *I agree,just smile and wave when you walk away.Although I be waving with one finger!!*


 
letting them know they're #1


----------



## minniejack

Oh and I forgot to mention that DD took out her metal retainers at the last rest stop and put in her makeup bag and we're certain the one girl stole the bag too

DD definitely remembers taking back on the bus getting something back out, closing it up and sticking it in the compartment up above...because her seat mate had already put all of her stuff in and DD's bag was on the outside... I searched the bus, the girls room while they were at breakfast--yes, I was seriously tempted with the sweatshirt and the Dolce and Gabana purse that they had stolen, but see....I HAVE INTEGRITY!!

So the orthodontist wants to see her immediately even though she has some of the plastic ones here at the house--hoping he'll take pity....that could ring up to be some serious change and when I talked with my ins. agent, it would be pointless to turn it in because I have a $1000 deductible and that's about what I would claim...so pointless

Animals.... and most of her problems is because we think girls are jealous of the way my DD looks, she truly has it all, looks and intelligence, height, and is a good girl through and through, who happens to still share everything with her momma.

I read an article a year or so ago that Jessica Alba had the same problems in high school and I reminded her of that issue--she gets it, but it still doesn't help with the hurt.

but on the happy front--DD finally came home from school last week and announced that she finally has a goal for college--she wants to major in math!!  Yippee!  (didn't get that quality from her dear ol' mum) 

Happy Tuesday don't forget your trash, Wednesday Trash People


----------



## tink1957

I agree with everyone else minniepoo, you're better off without the hassle.  I shudder to think what these kids will be like with no accountablity for their actions...future felons probably.

 I know how expensive those retainers are...I had to go on a payment plan for DD's.

That's great about your DD majoring in math, at least you know how to raise her right.


----------



## minniejack

you guys must be blowing mummy dust my way...so far no charge for the retainers...keep blowing

maybe because she's getting out the wisdom teeth next week and they were making new impressions right after that anyways.... whoosh that makes the Disney trip a little sweeter now.

And DH is wanting to go to Nemacolin in PA for our 18th anniversary--we've never been there.  Tried for some reservations at the Greenbrier here in 
WV, but completely booked--and even places like the Holiday Inn was booked for that weekend they all must be celebrating our love...without us.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wow...I'm off for one night and all heck breaks loose! I am so sorry *mj!* That is just nuts and thank goodness you can say good riddance! 

*Keisha* -- I am strictly an Asics Nimbus girl, my dh swears by New Balance. It's really best to try a few different brands on and see what feels good. Definitely get shoes made for running, it does make a difference! 

Took ds to see the Shrek movie. We were the only ones in the theater. That was nice! 

Tomorrow it's back to work for me. Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's off to DIS I go...

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

maria - can't help but feeling cheery when hearing that song thanx, we buy NB/addidas & sometimes nike (which i think r way over-rated).  will have to check out the asics, thank you

 to minnie, retainers are really expensive...considering ive had 2 kids in them & they still needed full orthodontia a few years later.  be careful, ive heard they are doggies fav chew toyscan u imagine?


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> be careful, ive heard they are doggies fav chew toyscan u imagine?



Been there, done that one!  

Also, just in case you're wondering, if you put them next to you in the car while you eat something and then climb out and knock them on the driveway where they get run over when the car is moved next, they also need to be replaced!    Ours aren't "that" expensive though - think each time we've replaced them (3 times!) it's been around $300 for the set, or $150 for my later kids since they have the permanent band one on their bottom teeth.  Not cheap, but compared to the $5500 cost for the braces in the first place... 

Janet - if you're interested and want to PM me your email, I'll be glad to send you my link of their 10 zillion cruise pics - might enjoy seeing some of the Destiny before you go!  More people shots than anything, but still a lot of the ship.


----------



## keishashadow

ha ha marci, u know i must see those pics pm sent


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Been there, done that one!
> 
> Also, just in case you're wondering, if you put them next to you in the car while you eat something and then climb out and knock them on the driveway where they get run over when the car is moved next, they also need to be replaced!    Ours aren't "that" expensive though - think each time we've replaced them (3 times!) it's been around $300 for the set, or $150 for my later kids since they have the permanent band one on their bottom teeth.  Not cheap, but compared to the $5500 cost for the braces in the first place...
> 
> .



Her, too, but they were the see through plastic ones and the ortho always makes extra.  I'm not kidding you...our ortho is simply the best (he's been voted in the top orthodontists in the Pittsburgh magazine for years)  DD has had work being done by him for 6 yrs and he hasn't charged anything more for work other than the initial fees. And hers was about $3800, DS's was $4600, but it was a different problem. He feels that it's all included--he is looking for the perfect smile.  She got her braces off 2 yrs ago and he still hasn't charged more.  Now my ortho that I had a few yrs ago because of a car wreck charged by the number of visits--anything over that was charged.  Definitely would rate Dr. Daniel Joseph as the BEST and WONDERFULLEST EVER!!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> OMG pig latin, haven't thought of that for years
> 
> now, im channeling 3 stooges
> 
> maria - curious, what brand/style of running shoes do you prefer?  my youngest DS is considering long distance running (track vs tennis next year) & i am clueless.He's just going to start training @ the track this summer with shoes he used for tennis (probably not the best as possibly too heavy)



both kids run cross country and one ran track, We don't like Asics--seem to fall apart too quickly.  Both of my kids prefer Brooks. Great for overpronators, too. My suggestion is go to a runner's store--not like Dick's or Finish Line, but one that is run by a runner.  If you're up for a drive, there's one in Bridgeport, Ohio that the guy even has the machine that you can run on that will tell him how you lay your foot and what would be a good shoe for him. Runner's connection is the name.
Good luck, seems like runners are a great group of kids--they know their bodies and what makes them healthy and know not to do the bad stuff that would ruin their speed.

I was thinking why not tennis and cross, but you guys have tennis in the fall in PA--ours is spring, so they can do both.


----------



## minniejack

Okay, now this goes into the can you believe the nerve of this file:

One of the stupid idiot thief girls had the nerve to ask my DD if she would take her to the Lady Gaga sold out show in Pittsburgh.   Then  proceeded to cuss out my DD and me in a text when DD told her no.

then when DD was at a private lesson with the stupid conductor my DD showed him the text and all he could say was that DD needed new friends.  

And get this:He had confirmed all that I told him on the trip with one of the other girls who had done the ditching (but not stealing).  So HE KNEW AND STILL DID NOTHING.

My friend, the treasurer, is now caught between letting him have full reign and resigning, too or sucking it up to stop him a little.  He has lost all of our respect and trust me...I'm telling any parent I come into contact about the situation...and his role in the matter.  Time to retire.  

I just have to be careful because DD still has 2 yrs to go and DS 4--I'm trying to convince DS that he doesn't need the school orchestra and just tryout for one of Pittsburgh's youth orchestras instead.

Aargh...why can't life be easy?


----------



## keishashadow

mj it gets even weirderis this school related?  if so, might want to contact principal & show him the text

a 180 here...

im doing single digit dance 

wonder if my dog will join my conga line?  nobody else here to laughing:

have a good day all


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> mj it gets even weirderis this so, might want to contact principal & show him the text
> 
> school related?  ifa 180 here...
> 
> im doing single digit dance
> 
> wonder if my dog will join my conga line?  nobody else here to laughing:
> 
> have a good day all




that's what I said--DH thinks I'm wasting my breath because the text didn't happen on the trip--I'm thinking harassment--I told DD to send to my email so it will be saved on computer 

Anyhow--take me on your cruise...Please....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm here! Just very little time to post yesterday -- hopefully some more later today. Swamped at work, and that is my best DIS time...Tomorrow is the big Parry Hotter opening day -- I'm eager to hear reports!

Unbelievable *mj* -- seriously, I would definitely consider contacting a higher authority than the orchestra director...and I would do it to start creating a record...it sounds like you might have future incidents and need to have proof of a pattern.

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> that's what I said--DH thinks I'm wasting my breath because the text didn't happen on the trip--I'm thinking harassment--I told DD to send to my email so it will be saved on computer
> 
> Anyhow--take me on your cruise...Please....


 
 would the Gateway Clipper do?

keep thinking of upcoming trip & breathe deep, hard to shake something like this off


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies.I got only enough time to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!!*


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> would the Gateway Clipper do?
> 
> keep thinking of upcoming trip & breathe deep, hard to shake something like this off




TGIF

hope everyone got out their trash

Prayers for Mac--still thinking about you and your family

DH had to spend an unexpected extra day in Abingdon, VA and it still doesn't look like he'll be home until midnight tonight.  Miss him and really need to have him look at the email (including the text from her angel telling my DD to go crack her head and hope she dies) that I'm sending one of the girl's mothers.  He's a much calmer person and will tell me to delete things that would just incite a riot

Ah well..grad party tomorrow and then mowing grass and stuff.

Happy weekend all.


----------



## keishashadow

what's with all the mean girls!  glad i have dudes

weekend, hooray


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Another 10M done for me, and I'm seeing a new weight for the first time in a very long time! I may make it on FJ yet!  That is, if I can make it through the line. Thank goodness we're onsite in late August!

Maria


----------



## tink1957

Worfiedoodles said:


> Another 10M done for me, and I'm seeing a new weight for the first time in a very long time! I may make it on FJ yet!  That is, if I can make it through the line. Thank goodness we're onsite in late August!
> 
> Maria



Congrats on the weight loss Maria, you deserve a 

I'm so glad we were lucky enough to go for the sneak peek of WWoHP, no way would I brave those crowds in the summer heat.  Hopefully, it will be manageable when we go in Sept.

Now I just have to vent so please excuse me I have 6 tomato plants in large containers on my deck which were doing beautifully.  I could just taste those wonderful tomato sandwiches and fried green tomatos.  I go to water them this morning and there were no leaves they had been attacked by the dreaded tomato hornworms overnight.  I pickied off a whole mason jar full of the little demons, they even ate the unripe tomatos.  I've never seen so many of them, usually I just pick off a few per season.  I did pick off one yesterday, he must have told all his wormy friends there was a banquet.  No sandwiches for me

Oh well, vent over.....Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

to the dudes - 
*Happy Father's Day!!!* 

congrats maria

vicki oh no, sorry no gardener wants to see that, knock on wood we escaped it last year & hoping for same this one, nothing like a home-grown tomato.  maybe u can still pick up some mature plants @ sears or walmart on sale?

i just spent last 2 hours trying to figure out why my desktop wasn't working, evidently* a diskette drive 0 seek failure *& i managed to fix it without calling Dell (elephants remember)


----------



## minniejack

Happy Late Father's Day

Quiet...for once here on the home front..Dh still not home

I think I talked DH into taking Friday off to go the Fiesta Ware Tent Sale Hope to get some deals...if there any left by then  Royally screwed up my bank account last week and got $136 worth of over draft charges so I told him a romantic weekend to Nemacolin for our 18th shouldn't be in the cards.  I'd feel guilty about the moohlah the entire time.

DD gets her Wisdom teeth out Tuesday, then both kids are entered in a tennis tournament this weekend...hope all goes well. DS is getting nervous and that's his downfall...nerves

That's about all I know...come on RedHeads I miss the conversation.  Me, Keisha and Donald and Marci are having our party without you guys and we need someone to clean up the place 

More Hawaii pics.


----------



## circelli

Sending more  to Mac and Family 

Hey homies I like reading the posts and then I forget to post 

I LOVE pictures....Hawaii...Cruise......doggies.......tomatoe plants 

I hope everyone has a great week!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Just call me Marge, the cleaning lady...

Pretty quiet day at home. DH bought himself a new water belt, my budding full marathoner! Not me, I'll stick to Halfs! 

DS came back from his Auntie's in Tampa today with scary SIL and another cousin. Childless, scary SIL actually said to us, "I was surprised at how much fun I had with the kids, they're actually interesting to talk to..." I looked at DH and thought I don't know how your 2 sisters could be so different, but I'm so grateful one is normal! 

Maria


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Been awhile since I have been on but back
Hope thats a good thing *


----------



## minniejack

tink1957 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Maria, you deserve a
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to vent so please excuse me I have 6 tomato plants in large containers on my deck which were doing beautifully.  I could just taste those wonderful tomato sandwiches and fried green tomatos.  I go to water them this morning and there were no leaves they had been attacked by the dreaded tomato hornworms overnight.  I pickied off a whole mason jar full of the little demons, they even ate the unripe tomatos.  I've never seen so many of them, usually I just pick off a few per season.  I did pick off one yesterday, he must have told all his wormy friends there was a banquet.  No sandwiches for me


Ditto on the weight loss--I've got the banner in my siggie for support, but it just stares at me. For us its the deer--we didn't even begin to plant this year--we're just  going to the farmer's market for 2nds at the end of the season when they're cheap to can



keishashadow said:


> i just spent last 2 hours trying to figure out why my desktop wasn't working, evidently* a diskette drive 0 seek failure *& i managed to fix it without calling Dell (elephants remember)


  wouldn't even know where to begin--DH is the computer whiz I've become dependent on him



circelli said:


> Sending more  to Mac and Family
> 
> Hey homies I like reading the posts and then I forget to post
> 
> I LOVE pictures....Hawaii...Cruise......doggies.......tomatoe plants
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week!!!







Worfiedoodles said:


> Just call me Marge, the cleaning lady...
> 
> Pretty quiet day at home. DH bought himself a new water belt, my budding full marathoner! Not me, I'll stick to Halfs!
> 
> DS came back from his Auntie's in Tampa today with scary SIL and another cousin. Childless, scary SIL actually said to us, "I was surprised at how much fun I had with the kids, they're actually interesting to talk to..." I looked at DH and thought I don't know how your 2 sisters could be so different, but I'm so grateful one is normal!
> 
> Maria


  Hi Marge.  Not too many came to the party, so you just have a little clean-up.  Not like that  reality show "You're Cut Off" where the society girls had to go clean up that disgusting party--ugh--would not want to be a cleaning person after a real party--



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Been awhile since I have been on but back
> Hope thats a good thing *


Last I heard from you, you're teeth we're giving you problems--everything okay on that front?

Hot and Humid
Dealing with schedule changes for next year...
Trying to pay bills with no money


----------



## ky07

minniejack said:


> Ditto on the weight loss--I've got the banner in my siggie for support, but it just stares at me. For us its the deer--we didn't even begin to plant this year--we're just  going to the farmer's market for 2nds at the end of the season when they're cheap to can
> 
> wouldn't even know where to begin--DH is the computer whiz I've become dependent on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marge.  Not too many came to the party, so you just have a little clean-up.  Not like that  reality show "You're Cut Off" where the society girls had to go clean up that disgusting party--ugh--would not want to be a cleaning person after a real party--
> 
> 
> *Last I heard from you, you're teeth we're giving you problems--everything okay on that front?*
> Hot and Humid
> Dealing with schedule changes for next year...
> Trying to pay bills with no money


*Yea since I only have about 8 left *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Yea since I only have about 8 left *


 
i guess that's better than nonewelcome back StL, u were missed here

mj im jealous, u get all the good tent sales down ur way (all clad/fiesta ware..hmmph).


----------



## donaldduck352

*How is it going homies.Sorry I've been mia.Everyone in this house are addicted to Facebook,Farmville or whatever the h*** they call it and I gotta beat them off the pc with a stick just to get 5min onit!!

Hey Lawerence,great to see ya back homie,we missed ya.

DW is gonna give mac a call later,hope she answers.So everyone keep up the good thoughts and prayers for her and family.

MH we know ya got more pics.Please post more!!!

We are missing a few homie posters/redheads like Scotlass for one.Where is everyone?*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Thank you all for the welcome back*


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> i guess that's better than nonewelcome back StL, u were missed here
> 
> mj im jealous, u get all the good tent sales down ur way (all clad/fiesta ware..hmmph).



welcome back ouch about your teeth

Keisha, never been to Fiesta place or tent sale--actually I'm getting kinda scared.  People camp out, the line starts at 6--strict rules--check out the Homer Laughlin site--wow:scared1 http://www.facebook.com/notes/homer-laughlin-china/june-tent-sale/418380125165  We can't even get there until probably 10:30 by the time we drop of DS at summer gym so probably won't be anything left.  Would be nice to get some of those 25 cent plates though.

Attack of killer tent worms/deer?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, and Welcome Back *Lawrence*!

I have another 10M on tap this morning after I take dh to work. Then I have to get ds doing his laundry and packed for his trip to St. Louis. It's nice to have a day off from work, but I'm sure I'll pay for these days off when I go back tomorrow. No doubt my work multiplied...

DH saw the reports about WWOHP opening day and informed me he's not standing in any lines that long. I really can't believe it will still be like that when we go in Aug/Sept. later this year. Crossing my fingers that's still happening as dh found out yesterday there will be layoffs after all...but no one knows when. 

I have to remember trash day and do it myself this week -- I'm probably going to put it on the calendar! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

happy, happy


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey all!  DD I will have to post some more pics soon.  I kinda got sidetracked with "summer" and all. 

It's freaking HOT here!!  At 3 am this morning our heat index was 90.  How is that even possible??!!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies  

 back Lawrence, glad you're joining the party again.

MH, I hear ya about the heat.  The forecast is mid-90's for the week...feels like it's 110, I can't get any yard work done unless I want to risk a heatstroke.

Maria, have fun on your trip.  I think HP will be ok when you go... just get there early.

keisha,  love the tomato

minniepoo, happy shopping...hope you find some good stuff & sorry to hear about the deer problem...it's a good thing tomatos are cheap in the summer.

DD, say hi to mac for us & let her know she's in our prayers.  It's the same way at my house with the pc access, DS can't go a day without his Manga...I have to mention that the trash needs to be taken out so he will disappear.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey all!  DD I will have to post some more pics soon.  I kinda got sidetracked with "summer" and all.
> 
> It's freaking HOT here!!  At 3 am this morning our heat index was 90.  How is that even possible??!!



*We feel it also.It's 9pm and the heat index here is still 98f.
First day of summer,well we are in for along season!!

Remember the Wendsday garbage pick-up homies.If we don't get ours out by 6am,it's next week pickup and a three can max.Why do they run so early???*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Don't mind me in the next few posts.I want too get rid of the hex of triple 6's...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*last one.When I buy something at a store and it has three 6's,I will buy something else to get past that.
Yes I'm very suspiciuos.Don't walk under a latter,hate black cats crossing and black crows for the crop.Muich less 666 in my post count!!!!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Spell check>>>SUPERCIUOSES>>Thats what I meant..*


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *last one.When I buy something at a store and it has three 6's,I will buy something else to get past that.
> Yes I'm very suspiciuos.Don't walk under a latter,hate black cats crossing and black crows for the crop.Muich less 666 in my post count!!!!!!!*




And man you sure do post a lot.  busy fingers

DD got her wisdom teeth out--it took about 1 hr longer than expected and he said her face would definitely be bruised for the next couple of days.   It was so sweet, her Boyfriend brought by a frosty.  How sweet.  Unfortunately, 1st bite and she threw up.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Or how Stevie Wonder would say it:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> And man you sure do post a lot.  busy fingers



Yeah,I know.I gotta make up for the lack of PC time I get.

As far as my spelling,it's something to be desired.Never was a great speller for some reason. Kinda like Elmer Fudd with the letter R!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Morning all.  I took my trash out today.  I think I'm the only one here that does it on Thursday.  We are actually having a mini cool down today....it's only supposed to be around 90.   I'm gonna take off work at 1 or so today and head out to our local Six Flags to get some airtime on a few coasters.  It's no Uni...that's for sure...but it's nice to have one within 10 miles of the house.


----------



## minniejack

Morning

My name is Minnie Poo AGAIN!!! I'VE ABOUT HAD IT WITH THESE DOGS!! I don't know why all of a sudden they are doing this--at least I've found at that my brand new Mirage brazilian flooring is truly stain repellant.

MH you lucky dog.  We were supposed to have an indoor amusement park with roller coasters and all built about 3 years ago and it's never surfaced.  Periodically the guy from Wild Escape theme parks gets interviewed and he claims it's still in the works. ummm, yeah, right...and I've got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell....

good day all


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *last one.When I buy something at a store and it has three 6's,I will buy something else to get past that.*
> _*Yes I'm very suspiciuos.Don't walk under a latter,hate black cats crossing and black crows for the crop.Muich less 666 in my post count!!!!!!!*_


 
only time i've ever hit on lottery was triple 5's, glad to hear im not the only superstitous one here

i took out the trash to curb today, opened can & it was full of

maggotsbit of a side track to scrub out that bad boy...but, that's okay, im packing, makes it all go down easier.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all.Janet I need to start playing the 5's on the lotto!!

Lawrence,is your ticker still on for your Universal trip?

MJ I got a american staffordshire(yes pit-bull)thats a great big 110lbs.pup.I'll trade ya.She is great on LOVE,but little on brains at times...

MH you got a six flags 10miles away?I'm so glad that we are a hour away from Orlando or Tampa cuase DW WILL be there everyday she has off!!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Morning, Homies! I'm really worried about Worf, the kitty, this morning. He basically hasn't eaten or drank much in 2 days, and he's 17...he has an appt. with the vet tomorrow for his fluids anyway, I'm going to let dh decide if we wait or take him today because I'm a little paranoid... 

Eureka, MH! How is Six Flags these days?! I haven't been there in years...that was the standard I had to compare to WDW, and at that time there was a big difference. 

Maria


----------



## minniejack

Nice try DD, but as the sign in Snoopy says, "NO DOGS ALLOWED."

Janet, Don't eat too much--have fun.

Maria--my friend has a cat that's 20 something and her vet said to give it pumpkin and it seems to help.  just mix in with a little food. Good luck.

Gotta wait to go to the Fiesta tent sale, 'cause DD has so much vicodin in her that I'm afraid with her being such a new driver that the combo would not be good for her to drive to the ortho apptment for the new retainers.  Oh, well, it wasn't meant to be to find good deals.  And you know that's why they call it a SEMI-annual tent sale.  so another 6 months, I will go by myself and get some good Christmas deals.

Happy Friday 

2 more days until our Happy Anniversary X 18


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> Morning, Homies! I'm really worried about Worf, the kitty, this morning. He basically hasn't eaten or drank much in 2 days, and he's 17...he has an appt. with the vet tomorrow for his fluids anyway, I'm going to let dh decide if we wait or take him today because I'm a little paranoid...
> 
> Eureka, MH! How is Six Flags these days?! I haven't been there in years...that was the standard I had to compare to WDW, and at that time there was a big difference.
> 
> Maria


 
oh no, sorry to hear

mj - enjoy ur anniversary, i have 18 years (this oneunder my belt too).  how's DD today?  my DS had his taken out last year 1 week prior to cruise & managed to eat steak lol

so long all, be back on July 4th


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> so long all, be back on July 4th



*Have a great trip.Take alot of pics for us!!*


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, I've been MIA.  Matt had his first day (Induction Day) at the Air Force Academy yesterday so I've been spending all my time (when not crying!  ) looking through all the zillions of online photos.  Finally found a good shot of him in his uniform for you guys from today.  He's the first one in the pic - can even read the "Johnson" on his nametag:


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Yeah, I've been MIA.  Matt had his first day (Induction Day) at the Air Force Academy yesterday so I've been spending all my time (when not crying!  ) looking through all the zillions of online photos.  Finally found a good shot of him in his uniform for you guys from today.  He's the first one in the pic - can even read the "Johnson" on his nametag:



*You gotta be a proud parent!That is a great photo of your son.He looks so confident and disciplined for the Air Force.You must be proud of him as we are for all that serve!!

He is the tallest of them..*


----------



## bubba's mom

Congrats Marci.  1st one is the toughest.....hang in there.

 Janet!!  Know you'll have a blast...can't wait to see pix!!  I'll be checking out YOUR pix while I'M in Fla on MY vacation 

LOVIN the heat!!  I (unfortunately) have extremely vivid memories of all the freakin snow we shoveled....    There are NO complaints about the heat here.

That said....T minus 1 week for us here.  I was sick for the last week or so...got behind on getting ready 

Work is crazy busy.  I'm only gonna be gone 2 wks...not a month!!  Jeez people.....   For the 3 wks in June I've worked, I've already done more than $200 in service than I did the entire month of May! 

Really curious to see HP land.  Some of the threads here on the DIS are insanely crazy anymore  

ah well....callin' it a night.  8am is comin'......  

Ciao!


----------



## marciemi

Thanks guys!  Already told my other two they're staying at home and going to the local college!  

Donald, I meant to tell you I'm the same way as you but about the number 6 in general, not just 666.  And it all stems back to when I was 5 (I swear I remember this!).  I said 5 was my favorite number and people all told me it was because I was 5 and when I turned 6 then 6 would be my favorite number.  I insisted it would always be 5 and I'd hate the number 6.  And I still do, some nearly 40 years later!  I'm superstitious and will never do things with the number 6 - like put 6 ice cubes in a glass or something like that.  I'm on a bunch of Service Academy message boards and on one my son's name/info was listed as number 5 on the list, then someone changed it and added their kid in before it and made mine number 6.  I had to politely make them change it.    Needless to say, everyone on that board things I've completely lost it.  Glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Whew! Good news on the kitty front. Worf just needs his fluids twice a week instead of once. I mean, it isn't good -- but it's better than the alternative! 

*Marcie* -- You are a very brave Mama! My ds is only 12 and I'm already dreading the separation! I know Matt will do great things and he's on a path for success, but he's still not with you and that has to be hard  He looks very handsome and prepared. He's going to make you even more proud! 

*Barb* -- I'll be honest, I read your post and selfishly thought -- I hope that TR gets started before we leave at the end of August!  Your TRs totally get me ready for our trips, I love the details and photos, and I know everyone appreciates the time and effort you put into creating them  I can't wait to read all your impressions of HP land!

*Keisha* -- Hope you are enjoying a fabulous trip! 

*mj and Keisha*  -- Congrats on 18 years! We just completed 17, I was a May bride 

I have my own little weirdness with 6*6. I mostly run on the TM since the weather here is often junk, and I frankly prefer it. So, I really, really don't like to see that ever on the TM. So, any time it might come up (I run 6M most days of the week [that is, when I make it on], and a 10M on the weekends), I look down until I'm pretty sure it's passed. Sometimes I get "lost" and don't realize I'm coming up on it and I'll see it. I try to tell myself it's just the symbol of Nero and nothing harmful, but it still creeps me out. 

Time to finish up breakfast and get moving...

Maria


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all.Janet I need to start playing the 5's on the lotto!!
> 
> Lawrence,is your ticker still on for your Universal trip?
> 
> MJ I got a american staffordshire(yes pit-bull)thats a great big 110lbs.pup.I'll trade ya.She is great on LOVE,but little on brains at times...
> 
> MH you got a six flags 10miles away?I'm so glad that we are a hour away from Orlando or Tampa cuase DW WILL be there everyday she has off!!!*


*yea it is but for some reason one isn't showing but we are heading down next sunday *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *yea it is but for some reason one isn't showing but we are heading down next sunday *



*Great,hope I can find time to make it to say hellow again over a cold one..*


----------



## bubba's mom

On my way to bed....thot I'd check in to say hi.

Maria...what's wrong w/ your kitty?  (sorry, haven't had a chance to keep up around here)  But, glad to hear it's good news    btw...HOPE to start that TR at my FILs between cruise and Universal....best laid plans right?  If not, no doubt it'll at least be started/cliffnoted before August! (i hope)

Lawrence....you and the Mrs have a FABULOUS vacation.  If things been as bad as ya say, you definitely need it!!  Lots of pix ya know... 

Janet's already gone...   She was runnin around like a nut last few days tryin to get ready to go.  No doubt some RnR for her this weekend.

Killer day at work again   Sometimes I wonder if it's really worth it to go away in the summer.  Crazy working before I go, even crazier when I get back.  But, good news is I only have 1 more day of work (Tuesday) before we go   Going to be the day from h*ll....but, knowing it's the last for a couple weeks....aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh......

I'm beat...goin to bed.
Ciao all!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning Homies!  Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.

*Maria, *glad your kitty is feeling better.

*Marci,*I can only imagine what you're feeling, I know how hard it is to let go.

To everyone else going the next few weeks, drink a Butterbeer for me and have a great time!

Nothing much going on here, just the same old hot, hot, hot summer in GA.


----------



## minniejack

Same here. Hot Hot Hot and Humid Humid Humid

Both kids lost their tennis matches, but DS showed up this morning and won his consolation match by default 'cause the other kid didn't show--doesn't mean anything other than we could have slept in another hour and then have gone to church.  Thing is: he and his opponent both had gone to the movies together last night--don't these kids talk to one another???

Happy Anniversary to me and DH.  Going to the 'Burgh for dinner tonight up on Mt. Washington.  Beautiful views--can't wait.

Oh and got some fantastic deals on Fiesta after all.  Only waited in line for one hr.  People from NY, KY, OH drove 5+hrs for this thing.  I plan on going back in October--I heard that the lines aren't as crazy.  So for now I actually have some plates w/o chips--'cause I'm a klutz and can use plenty of plates

Glad about your kitty.

And Marci you must be so proud and sad at same time

Really curious to see HP land. Some of the threads here on the DIS are insanely crazy anymore    That's exactly what I was telling my dear hubby this morning--used to be you knew or recognized everyone over here and not too much smack going on, now--sheesh--people just disrupting the happy place  Don't they realize it's just a vacation for heaven's sake?


have fun lawrence if you haven't left yet, your ticker still isn't showing


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Long time no post, so I thought I'd say hello.

Yesterday was our 13th anniversary. We celebrated on Saturday night with dinner and a movie. It's been a great life with DH, he's awesome! 


Wow, bunches on their trips or about to go. HAVE A GREAT TIME!


Marci, keep your chin up. You've prepped your very bright kid for great success. You'll be in his heart wherever he happens to be.

I'm so behind I'll have to ketchup later.


We have a rodent problem.... We had to get a LOT of work done on the van AC ($1,000 fo unneccesary parts and labor), and it turned out that a mouse had chewed the wire on the thermostar. A $40 problem that cost us an arm and a leg. They never cleaned the nest out of the AC, and now it smells like a nasty rotting rodent cage. To top it off, the rodent boogers chewed a hole in one of the condensation tubes, and we get a mini-flood of water on the floor everytime we run the AC. Thanks, humidity. Bought a shop vac to clean the mess up every day or two (three gallons of water at a time), and I'm asking around about where to get the AC fixed for good this time. I was already grossed out about the smell and the thought of mice scurrying through the van, but on the way home from church, a mouse ran over my foot and under my husband's seat. I jumped and screamed, which was a little disconcerting to DH. He set traps in the van when we got home, and we caught one soon after. But who knows how many are living in there under the hood?


We so need a cat.


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Long time no post, so I thought I'd say hello.
> 
> Yesterday was our 13th anniversary. We celebrated on Saturday night with dinner and a movie. It's been a great life with DH, he's awesome!
> 
> 
> Wow, bunches on their trips or about to go. HAVE A GREAT TIME!
> 
> 
> Marci, keep your chin up. You've prepped your very bright kid for great success. You'll be in his heart wherever he happens to be.
> 
> I'm so behind I'll have to ketchup later.
> 
> 
> We have a rodent problem.... We had to get a LOT of work done on the van AC ($1,000 fo unneccesary parts and labor), and it turned out that a mouse had chewed the wire on the thermostar. A $40 problem that cost us an arm and a leg. They never cleaned the nest out of the AC, and now it smells like a nasty rotting rodent cage. To top it off, the rodent boogers chewed a hole in one of the condensation tubes, and we get a mini-flood of water on the floor everytime we run the AC. Thanks, humidity. Bought a shop vac to clean the mess up every day or two (three gallons of water at a time), and I'm asking around about where to get the AC fixed for good this time. I was already grossed out about the smell and the thought of mice scurrying through the van, but on the way home from church, a mouse ran over my foot and under my husband's seat. I jumped and screamed, which was a little disconcerting to DH. He set traps in the van when we got home, and we caught one soon after. But who knows how many are living in there under the hood?
> 
> 
> We so need a cat.



Happy 13th!!

I would've freaked! eeks!  

Bound to get better 'cause you're officially starting on your 14th yr of marriage so unlucky 13 is behind you.


----------



## bubba's mom

Congrats Tam   Happy Anniversary.

As for the van...I would be demanding THEY fix it.  They already have your money....I would NOT spend $ elsewhere to fix what you paid them to fix 

Time to open that can of whoopa$$!

Happy Monday.....i think?


----------



## minniejack

Morning--I think--only 4 more days 'till Saturday

Tired--DD keeps waking up all night and flipping on the lights, banging down the stairs to go get some meds 'cause of the pain from her wisdom teeth extraction. Of Course she wants to wake everyone up in the process.

Lawrence I don't know how you dealt with all of that pain


----------



## bubba's mom

morning.

it's Tuesday.

It's my _last_ day of work for 3 weeks 

next two days crazy tho...washin, packing, etc....

Have a good day y'all....

life is good....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies! Back at work, settling in my summer intern and looking forward to yoga at lunch...

*Barb* -- Have a wonderful trip! I know you are going to enjoy every minute! Oh, and let us know if Cat in the Hat is spinning or not -- enquiring minds! My kitty is old (17), he has kidney issues, and the vet now refers to him as "one of my special cases". When the vet starts discussing quality of life, it's never a good sign...as long as he is relatively healthy and very happy, we'll keep him going. He's kind of my first born  Until I had ds I didn't realize I was treating Worf like a child. Now he's used to it and he has high expectations for his level of attention. 

*MJ* -- I hope DD recovers quickly! Wisdom teeth extraction hurts...ds is soon going to have to have some teeth removed before he gets braces. He's managed to wiggle one of them out, but I think there are still 3 left. 

*Tinkertude* -- Mice are evil! We had them in our attic and it took more than one visit from the exterminator to get them real gone...and we have a cat! A lazy, spoiled, old fella, but a cat nevertheless... 

*Vicki* -- I am dying to try a frozen butterbeer! It almost can't be as good as I think it is in my mind! I'm still having lunch at Mythos, though. The 3 Broomsticks doesn't look any yummier than that to me! I still have two months to wait...

*Mr. Duck* -- That's a big pup! I bet he has a lot of love to give!

*Lawrence* -- I hope you have an incredible trip, and enjoy every minute! You deserve to have the time of your life!

I'm buying our airline tickets today. I'm nervous buying them because I'm afraid as soon as I do something will happen...but I'm still going to go for it!

Maria


----------



## minniejack

It's been so long since we did the Disney trip that the kids are starting to worry that they won't like it.  I'm a little scared of the strollers--that's the first thing that happened to me in NY.  Some lady ran my toe over about 15 minutes into the trip.  I looked at her and said, "This ain't Disney, you don't need to run me over."

I'm just looking forward to 9 days of not cooking and being able to eat at plenty of gluten free meals without getting sick or eating the same ol' same ol'.

Barb have a good time.  

Maria, the plane tickets feel like such a commitment. That's the scary part of the trip.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ok, now we are committed, flying into and out of Tampa for the first time. We usually start/end in Orlando, but we're going to do 2 stays with the SIL. Thank goodness it's the SIL I love! No one wants to spend any time with scary SIL, trust me...Now I have to look into a rental car...I like to space out the planning, 'cause with the Dark Side you don't really need months to get organized to have a good time! 

*MJ* -- I bet the kids will like different things and find new stuff to enjoy. Nine days sounds great -- plenty of time to relax and see all kinds of great stuff. Tren-D in DTD is a great store for your teen DD -- they have some really cool stuff, and Team Mickey is right next door, so both teens can shop simultaneously while you enjoy a hot fudge sundae at Ghirardelli...I'm just sayin' that's what I'd do! 

Maria


----------



## ky07

*Thanks everyone and we are going to have a great time by ourselves agian this year since our oldest DS is 18 now and decieded to move into a place of his own with his girlfriend ( which DW is still wanting to be mother hen  ) and youngest DS wants to stay with his grandmother.
plus July 7th is our 16th anniversery which means we can spend it by ourselves this time 
Minnie the worst pain was these last teeth I had pulled since two was infected down in my jawbone which meant drilling them out but feel alot better now they are out.
Donald I hope we can get together agian over a cold one agian this year *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Wishing great trips to all the homies headed out on vacation soon!  I'm not envious at all.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Wishing great trips to all the homies headed out on vacation soon!  I'm not envious at all.



We've all enjoyed your trips--go again and post some more.


----------



## bubba's mom

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Barb* -- Have a wonderful trip! I know you are going to enjoy every minute! Oh, and let us know if Cat in the Hat is spinning or not -- enquiring minds! My kitty is old (17), he has kidney issues, and the vet now refers to him as "one of my special cases".




awww...sorry to hear about your kitty   Client of mine has 15yr old Lab w/ diabetes...on meds & strict diet...lost ton of weight, but hangin on his own.  Hard when furbabies have health problems.  Will remember to check out Cat in Hat 



minniejack said:


> It's been so long since we did the Disney trip that the kids are starting to worry that they won't like it.



i'm sure they'll like it.  Bad day on vacay is still better than goood at home 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, now we are committed, flying into and out of Tampa for the first time.
> Maria



That's where we're flying to tomorrow & spending the night.  Never been to Tampa...lookin forward to it.



ky07 said:


> *Thanks everyone and we are going to have a great time by ourselves agian this year *



since we'll be at sea when you leave, have a GREAT time!!!



Mad Hattered said:


> Wishing great trips to all the homies headed out on vacation soon!  *I'm not envious at all*.



you already had a doozy of a vacation....where was that again??   ....oh yeah...HAWAII! 



minniejack said:


> We've all enjoyed your trips--go again and post some more.



agreed ^

okay..this is it till end of next week.  HAVE to get movin w/ packing and rest of laundry....

....you all behave around here


----------



## circelli

HAPPY CANADA DAY to all the Canadian Homies 
School is out here now so let the summer begin...I mean all the fighting and whining my 2 ds's will do !!!!  I still love every minute of it !!


----------



## minniejack

circelli said:


> HAPPY CANADA DAY to all the Canadian Homies
> School is out here now so let the summer begin...I mean all the fighting and whining my 2 ds's will do !!!!  I still love every minute of it !!



wow and today I was just thinking that we only have 6 more weeks of summer vaca left and yours is just beginning.  Have Fun

Trash day for a lot of you homies.

Dh is lurking over my shoulder and reading all of this stuff and saying' What?  Who writes this stuff.


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone is having a GREAT long weekend!!!

My oldest DS is 6 today !!

The sun is shining and the grass was cut by my neighbour last night....it's going to be a GREAT weekend


----------



## minniejack

circelli said:


> I hope that everyone is having a GREAT long weekend!!!
> 
> My oldest DS is 6 today !!
> 
> The sun is shining and the grass was cut by my neighbour last night....it's going to be a GREAT weekend


Happy Birthday!

And hey our neighbor did the same for us last week cause our beloved John Deere just went kaput in the back yard and DH was mowing w/the push mower--now he knows how I feel each and every week when I do the front yard.


----------



## ky07

good morning homies and happy 4th of july,                    we will be heading to the darkside in few hours


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Lawrence* -- Have a wonderful trip! I hope it is everything you have been dreaming of! 

*mj* -- I hope a new, beloved John Deere is on the horizon! 

*Dawnna* -- Sounds like a great start to a happy weekend! 

*Mr. Duck* -- Give *Lawrence* a big "bro hug" for us! 

*Barb* -- I'm expecting outstanding MIB scores from everyone! 

Today I'm going to get back to normal foodwise, and catch up on the  It's going to be hot, hot, hot, so maybe some pool time and definitely taking the pace slow. Back to racing rats tomorrow...

Maria


----------



## tink1957

Good morning Homies!Hope everyone had a fantastic 4th.

*Dawna & minniepoo:*  I wish my neighbor would cut my grass, he has a riding lawnmower while I plod along with my pushmower.

*Barb, Lawrence & dd:  *I hope you have a wonderful time & have a cold one for me(or 2 or 3)

*Maria:*It's always scary to purchase airfare, the point of no return but at least you know you're committed to going.  Have fun by the pool.

We just hung around the house this weekend, grilled some steaks in honor of the 4th and watched the neighbor shoot off fireworks...I so wanted to go to Panama City Beach for the 4th...but I have to save my $ for our Sept trip.


----------



## ky07

good afternoon homies
we are having a great time here at the darkside and have to say the harry potter ride was pretty good but cut my arm on the corner of the rails going in
other than that trip is going great


----------



## minniejack

DH worked all weekend, but we did go to a couple of parties.  A few of DS's friends ended up drinking and their parents had to be called.

Definitely going to try to keep DS from those boys.  And one of the girls is the daughter of a local university president.  You definitely could tell it wasn't a 1st time drink experience.  This was something they had done before.  

And there were plenty of teachers, coaches and law enforcement at this party--the kids are just plain stupid.

Didn't get all of the necessary parts for the tractor, so I'm hoping we can get it going tomorrow; my neighborhood all has part ownership of a little tract of land across from my house and wouldn't you know that July is our month this year.  Because there are 12 of us, it ends up only having to be mowed during high grass season about every 5 yrs.  Go figure--tractor must've wanted a break this year.


----------



## circelli

We have a push mower too...I can only hope the neighbour sees how desperate I am when it is so hot out there!!!!

I am not past sulking!!

My DH is back from working in Mexico...he was just outside of Monterrey where the crazy damage was...he had to cancel his flight on Saturday due to the flooding and the roads falling apart!!

Please stay cool homies...hope everyone is having a great week!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! I was able to get to work early and do laps for about an hour around the office. It's my only exercise for the day, so I'm glad I got it in. Actually, that's not true, I have yoga at lunch time, but that's definitely not aerobic at all. It should be a nice, quiet day. I'm hoping to have lots of time to relax at my desk and not have to use my brain too much. Even in the air conditioning, it's too hot!

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ugggghhhhh.  Those long weekends are a killer.  Throw in extreme temps and about 60 beers and it will get you....just sayin'.


----------



## ky07

good afternoon homies 
rode hrrr today
tight fit but great ride


----------



## keishashadow

they booted me out of the islands kicking & screaming 

*heck no, i won't go!!!  *

actually wound up sick as a dog not sure if food poisoning or norovirusleast it hit the last day...thank God for immodium

will catch up & bore y'all with photos soon


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> they booted me out of the islands kicking & screaming
> 
> *heck no, i won't go!!!  *
> 
> actually wound up sick as a dog not sure if food poisoning or norovirusleast it hit the last day...thank God for immodium
> 
> will catch up & bore y'all with photos soon



WOOHOO!!!  Sorry you got sick though.  Glad you're back and can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Back *Keisha!*

I'm sorry you didn't feel well, but it sounds like you still had an incredible time! 

I managed over an hour of "office laps" before anyone else showed up this morning. Right now I'm waiting for a webinar to start...2 hrs is going to be a long time to not move from my desk...pesky work! 

Maria


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> they booted me out of the islands kicking & screaming
> 
> *heck no, i won't go!!!  *
> 
> actually wound up sick as a dog not sure if food poisoning or norovirusleast it hit the last day...thank God for immodium
> 
> will catch up & bore y'all with photos soon



glad you're back--did you bring this heat with you??


----------



## keishashadow

heat's a lot more bearable when u have this in front of your cabana, paradise @ half moon cay!







I'll start with our 2 night stay in Miami Beach, our quiet end of the beach @ 31st & Collins RIU (quite the deal @ $57 dollars a night for OV on hotwire, the view 









vs the scene @ lower south beach when we embarked


----------



## keishashadow

we went to bayside & took tour of harbor (ate @ bubba gumps lol)






DS had to see scarface mansion






oprah & tom cruise live on fischer island, only private ferry access & smallest condo goes in excess of $5 million


----------



## keishashadow

south beach (on a sunday evening, would hate to see saturday crowd)

this is a street side restaurant






"the" party place, the clevelander - note the art deco flying saucer






versace's mansion, now a museum; he died on the steps killed by ex BF






scarface (again) remember the chainsaw shower scene? here's where it was filmed


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> heat's a lot more bearable when u have this in front of your cabana, paradise @ half moon cay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH!!!
> our quiet end of the beach @ 31st & Collins RIU (quite the deal @ $57 dollars a night for OV on hotwire, view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs the scene @ lower south beach when we embarked



Compared too WOW!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Ugggghhhhh.  Those long weekends are a killer.  Throw in extreme temps and about 60 beers and it will get you....just sayin'.



*Much less the 4'th on a Sunday!!

 Is how I felt till today!!*


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Ugggghhhhh.  Those long weekends are a killer.  Throw in extreme temps and about 60 beers and it will get you....just sayin'.



Two of the 14 yr olds were on a good start to that 60 with 9 a piece.  Stupid...stupid....stupid


Thanks Janet for my sunshine fix.  Love the color of the ocean.


----------



## Mad Hattered

AWESOME pics to start off with!!!  Can't wait to see tons more!!!  I've partied there in Miami many a time....brings back great memories of when I was younger (and healthier).


----------



## Worfiedoodles

And you came back?! I think that would be the hardest part...absolutely gorgeous! 

I was able to put in my contacts and run again this morning. I have today off and I got up later than I intended, so it was warmer than I wanted, but I still did my planned 4M. Tomorrow I'm getting up earlier since I want to do 10 -- gotta get back to my "normal"! I'm still working on whittling down so I slide out of the HP seats! Ok, not likely, but I definitely don't want to be pulled aside for a check. I think I'm safe, but I am so shy, I would be mortified...

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

add me to the WOHP worry listsports bra is my friend, may pack spanx too

you all melting?  it's day five near 100 degrees here.  they're talking  about the grid being overloaded & rolling blackouts.  

i caved & decided not to cook after spending most of day @ eye dr today.   thought it was a good idea to schedule 2 appointments back to back, not

not sure i could hang w/big dogs in miami.  Hard enough to keep up with the hotel full of venezulaeans (sp) ensconced for the FIFA games...they were a hoot & a half.


----------



## minniejack

Morning

DH  now had a tooth pulled yesterday--not enough tooth left to do a root canal  He's a bigger baby than my baby with all 4 of her wisdom teeth pulled.

Drove 50 minutes yesterday to see a tractor rodeo in Quaker City, OH. Never did find it, but we found their fair/carnival and it was one of the best little fairs I've been to in a long while.

On the way home, I was behind a tractor trailer when there was a sign that said the lane was ending. Because I was behind the truck and passing a truck, I couldn't see the flashing get over sign. Next thing I know, my life flashed before my eyes.  The truck in front of me whipped it over w/no room to spare leaving me with no road and the semi behind him wasn't stopping nor did this stupid guy in a u-haul.  When I was able to pass them later, I floored it and laid on my horn for entire time.    They slowed down and never did even reach the speed limit.  I so wish I had some police lights--they'd have been pulled over and I'd have made a citizens arrest.

I hate highways--I wish they'd go back to trains.


----------



## minniejack

And if any of you go to a festival and see a Bayou Billy stand--the cherry wine is delish. http://www.bayoubilly.com/  $6 for 32 oz of different non-alcoholic root beers and $1 refills for the rest of your life with your mug.  

Reaaaallyy good stuff.


----------



## circelli

I HATE driving on the hwy as well!!!
I have the kids in swimming lessons this week and next week....it is raining, if I get to the lessons and they are canceled I will  SCREAM!!!!
The HHN website has been updated FINALLY, can't wait for our trip in October!!


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> I HATE driving on the hwy as well!!!
> I have the kids in swimming lessons this week and next week....it is raining, if I get to the lessons and they are canceled I will SCREAM!!!!
> The HHN website has been updated FINALLY, can't wait for our trip in October!!


 
ditto! i did cringe when i started adding up the tix/express pass, etc going to renew one of our PAPs for the '1st 3 weekend' deal...almost pays for the renewal. 

now, if they'd only release the tour rates. in lieu of express pass (which as im reading it a few sheets to the wind) appears to be $69.99 for a Friday night. thinking it's probably worth another $100 or so a person for tour, just need to sell a kidney to pay for it, if still functioning 

mj - add me to the hiway haters club I was glad when jr tenatively ruled out the schools down ur way, dreaded thought of that drive several times a year.


----------



## keishashadow

more pics, i kept the wrap balcony (splurge) a secret for months





deck 8, open deck under the peeps below 




life is a series of tradeoffs! the cabin attached to balcony was tiny, hard to believe they could fit in the cot for jr


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Well, isn't that a little slice of heaven! Much more fun than driving on the highway!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

sea day, 1st time i ever hit on the slots, felt like a high-roller with $200 in my pocket

1st port, Grand Turk; not alot there but diving/snorkeling 'the wall' and margaritaville, quite the partee @ 8:30 am. i bought a tshirt, a piranaha joe one






i was put out that we had several non-swimmers on our excursion that was supposed to snorkle the wall. Since it's a mile deep, operators figured they better redo the itinerary. I cannot believe they threw lifesaving rings on the noobs & told them to hover close to boat oy. 

Still nice enough, glad to be there at all. Turned out for the good as my dry snorkle decided to stick & i wasn't able to draw air, probably would've panic'd in deep water. 











we had 3 underwater cameras, cheap disposable, cheap vivitar in housing that burns thru non rechargeable batteries & my new olympus (which i let the mr use & he managed to accidently open it & get water in it) hope the warranty will cover it or my Xmas list is set for this year.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> mj - add me to the hiway haters club I was glad when jr tenatively ruled out the schools down ur way, dreaded thought of that drive several times a year.



and my nephew is now not going to school up your way (he was at Duquesne)
He decided that since his parents are going to be in Texas that he wanted to go to school there and was accepted into Baylor. After he got the acceptance letter, I guess he started getting antsy (scared) and is not sure where to go in Texas--my brother just left the room because he couldn't take it anymore.

Wow: Pittsburgh really got hit today with the storms.  I saw that a woman was walking in downtown over one of the grated things on the sidewalks and it freakishly exploded and now she's in the hospital with severe burns.  It showed her completely incinerated umbrella on the news--one more reason to not walk over those things.

hope everyone has a good weekend

 to Mac; miss you


----------



## circelli

Mac we miss ya here 
I hope you are standing tall & hanging tough......I just started singing New Kids On The Block?!?!?

Have a safe and relaxing weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

ditto to mac, not the same without her here

mj i live on top of a mountain & my basement had an inch of water (my appliances are on raised platforms thank goodness...lot's of flooding in lower areas...it poured for almost 3 hours straight.


----------



## keishashadow

im keeping my DH check out my birthday present in my signature line!

helped to have airfare credits, tix and bounceback offer...can't believe it was less $ than a beach trip or cedar point for same amount of time...a no brainer!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> im keeping my DH check out my birthday present in my signature line!
> 
> helped to have airfare credits, tix and bounceback offer...can't believe it was less $ than a beach trip or cedar point for same amount of time...a no brainer!


  You lucky girl, I'm soooo jealous!!!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> You lucky girl, I'm soooo jealous!!!


 
ur trip is right around the corner im not sure how i'll manage @ disney with no kids


----------



## minniejack

Come on homies.  Pics, chatter, anything...I had to go  2 pages to find the SANs thread.

Nothing new here EXCEPT--the John Deere is running!!!  Lucky timing for me that my inlaws came just as I was to push mow the front lawn. Bad for me that it finally rained again this morning and it grew it looks like a foot.  Will get my workout tonight.

DH finally had a day off yesterday and he bought his father's day present. He NEEDEDa new golf driver.  I told him that was a want not a need.  He didn't see my point.

Remember the thieves from NYC?  Can you believe that one of them showed up at my DD's youth group last night.    And this is the self-proclaimed atheist.  I've contacted the principal about the trip, so if this persists, I'll be calling him about this, too.

Finally on the scales after about 10 yrs. and I think I need to change my siggie to 15 pounds.  I workout, eat next to nothing.  I just don't know how it got there.  DH says its muscle weight. That's why I'm still married to him.


----------



## minniejack

For all you country music fans:

Jamboree in the Hills is this weekend!! 

Trying to snag some free tix.  Lineup isn't so great this year.  It was so much better before Live Nation snuck in their noses--pushed local boy, Brad Paisley out last year because of a contract dispute.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Evening, Homies!  I'm giving myself a mani/pedi while my guys are out running errands. Had today off from work, but spent it with ds getting his braces on in the morning, and with my dad, getting blinds at Home Depot for him to install in ds's room and our 2nd floor landing. It's back to work tomorrow, and I can't believe how many e-mails my boss has sent with stuff to do.  DH left me salmon, grilled veggies and brown rice for dinner, with watermelon for dessert. Can't say he doesn't support my weight loss efforts! But I'm having one of those weeks when I just feel huge...I think I need more fun in my life and less visiting dh's relatives on weekends...that's how the last two went, and it looks like this one may not be any better...on the bright side he knows he owes me bigtime, I'm thinking Wilderness Lodge big time for our January stay. I've never stayed there, so I'm tempted...It's also going to be his first Full marathon, so I want to make sure he's extra comfortable.  It's all about his comfort, of course...

mj -- you might actually be eating too little. I know it sounds counterproductive, but it does happen. Try adding extra calories for 3 days next week (not consecutive), and see if it shakes things loose. It helps if the calories are protein rather than cake...

mac -- also missing you. Just not the same without you 

Dawnna -- how about singin' some JT? I know he's not a NK, but that's the best I can do 

Hope all the vacationing homies are livin' it up! 

Maria


----------



## minniejack

I think I had the extra calories tonight.  Kids were begging for fried green tomatoes and fried pickles.  Just had to accommodate them.  Oh, so good.

Maria good luck with the braces.  My DS might get them off 2 days after we come back from our Disney trip.  Would've been so nice to see pearly whites in the pics.  

See you all tomorrrow


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

mj - is the jamboree still a mud pit?  my parents used to  make the trip every year to see the old skool legends

maria - bracesu have my sympathy, i still thank middle DS for being only child who loved me enough to have straight teeth


----------



## minniejack

The Jambo usually only becomes a mud pit every couple of years--it's looking like this is the year for it.  DH came home with 4 Friday tickets for it, but in the mean time since I hadn't heard from him, I scheduled the kids for a tennis tournament.  So we just got to see when they play if we can even go now--might end up making some one else's day now.  

On the internet they were taking a poll that asked if parents were bad parents if they took their under 18 aged kids there.  I guess I'm a bad parent--took both kids over a few years ago to see Kelly Pickler, Brad Paisley and newbie Taylor Swift and a few others.  You just need to stay out of the camp ground area and the back of the festival.  Stay closer to the concert.

And I'm still willing to take them even after this happened:
It was a Sunday afternoon and this Willy Nelson wannabe was right beside me when this crusty looking tanned drunk woman came up screaming to him that she'd been looking for him all weekend.  Now, Willy and this woman proceeded to switch their bathing suit bottoms right in front of me--yepp, shriveled grapes and all.  A younger man with him looked at me and said, "Lady, you don't have to look."  I replied, "It's like a train wreck, you can help but look."  

(I was in the back of the festival--where the kids are not going)


----------



## keishashadow

mj that's quite a visual, my eyes they burn

im not a CW fan (except for johnny cash) so i refused to tag along, they did take my younger brother beginning from time he was in grade school.  They never came back with any cool stories like urs or i'd have been sure to attend the following year!

our company pic-i-nic is @ kennywood on Saturday.  Only problem is mr will have worked 13 days straight & coming off 6th midnight.  I'll bring him a pillow & stick him in the pavillionim nice that way.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> mj that's quite a visual, my eyes they burn
> 
> im not a CW fan (except for johnny cash) so i refused to tag along, they did take my younger brother beginning from time he was in grade school.  They never came back with any cool stories like urs or i'd have been sure to attend the following year!
> 
> our company pic-i-nic is @ kennywood on Saturday.  Only problem is mr will have worked 13 days straight & coming off 6th midnight.  I'll bring him a pillow & stick him in the pavillionim nice that way.



I think a lot of people who used to go to see the old Jambo would be shocked to see what it is now. Still good--not the same.  Cops everywhere, but more Woodstock atmosphere than anything--cause Willy was mild to what we've seen. That's why I'd never take the kids Sat or Sun--just not safe and I'd never let them leave me once it's dark.

I just told my DH that I'll make a nice widow since he's working himself into an early grave.  Even DD wanted to know if her dad was the only one who worked there.  18 hr days...calls all hours of the night...I even went to HIS company picnic w/o him because he worked.  I don't know how he's going to handle a ten day vacation at Disney.  But, if it's like our last couple of vacations, the mine called him so much, that the trip was basically free because he gets paid 2 hrs work just to answer the phone.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Whats up homies.Been very busy,the reason of no posting lately.

Hey mj,I thought we were hicks downhere?We have a Jambo here also,but it's a bunch of rednecks with a hobby.Pretty fun tho and the cops are pretty tolerable.Check out this sight:http://www.mudup.com/

With that we got Silver Springs for the music:*http://www.silversprings.com/concerts.html


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Whats up homies.Been very busy,the reason of no posting lately.
> 
> Hey mj,I thought we were hicks downhere?We have a Jambo here also,but it's a bunch of rednecks with a hobby.Pretty fun tho and the cops are pretty tolerable.Check out this sight:http://www.mudup.com/
> 
> With that we got Silver Springs for the music:*http://www.silversprings.com/concerts.html




Not quite the same. http://www.jamboreeinthehills.com/    Check out the Redneck run link--now that's some crazy people.  

I just saw some of the pics that people posted.  I found a pic of some "retired" Hooters girls.    If you've never been there--well, you just can't imagine.  (And I remember when they called people who went to Uni thugs with chains.)

Used to be people would leave and go get showers in car washes--probably still do.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Gosh, and I was just thinking about getting tickets to Nickelback...nothing quite like what you guys have around here!

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*Nickleback concert looks like Sesame Street compared to the Jambo.
And all this time I thought the further south,the crazyier the rednecks. I'm deff was wrong.That is one crazy bunch!!!

I would have a bunch of fun in that race for a campsite,blackeye and all,with a cold one in my hand!!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

from the PBH

Sorry i haven't read....long day, tired and goin to bed.

Who wanted to know if Cat in the Hat was spinnin?

Well, it is...sorta.  It spins more mild...not at all crazy like it did.  When we got off, niece declared it 'lame'. 

With the soft spinning....yeah, guess it is now. 

Also, there are blue nets on the sides of the car and a net that covers the laps of the people in the front couch.  (guess since that kid went flyin )

They were removing cars and the TM said they were gonna take the nets off because they were having problems with them.

I hope they do, because if I get stuck in front, I'm gonna request the back.  I don't want a net laying on my lap.


----------



## circelli

It is Bayfest in our area this weekend...Keith Urban, Allan Jackson, Blackeyed Peas.......
We went last year...mj we ARE country ppl!!!!!!!
I have seen Brad Paisley , Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, Taylor Swift can't think right now but I have seen more....Shania Twain ( CANADIAN!!! )
Hope you all are having a great week....less work more money!!!!!!!! I wish that is how it worked out !?!?!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.2 more days of work left!!*


----------



## keishashadow

oooh, live barb reports

donald vacation soon?

mud bogging, who knew? I get annoyed when the mr gets mud on vehicles in company parking lotalthough ive passed that job onto the 'jr' driver in the family.

mj not too shabby to get paid for those pesky phone calls.

ive seen:

the stones multiple times per tour (road trips r kewl as mac would say) 

allman bros (although they seem to now get the phish crowd - dudes in long dresses rolling around)

KISS (one farewell tour after another)

Ted Nugent (he never stops moving)

&

Barry Manilow & Neil Diamond (the ex made me go)


----------



## circelli

Why do they call it a farewell tour????
Kiss does (did) them...
We went to Chers, but she has was back ???

Oh well...do you think HHN will be AWESOME this year??
I am sooooo excited to go again and taking a screamer...she is going to pee her pants


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Why do they call it a farewell tour????
> Kiss does (did) them...
> We went to Chers, but she has was back ???
> 
> Oh well...do you think HHN will be AWESOME this year??
> I am sooooo excited to go again and taking a screamer...she is going to pee her pants


 
probably so we can wave farewell to our $$$s

most awesome, im a screamer (in all things) haven't had an accident in a long timeit was touch & go my 1st HHN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey *Barb!*

I'm the one who asked about Cat in the Hat...I was hoping I'd convince ds12 to go on it with me. Sounds like it's not worth the battle...

Maria


----------



## minniejack

circelli said:


> It is Bayfest in our area this weekend...Keith Urban, Allan Jackson, Blackeyed Peas.......
> We went last year...mj we ARE country ppl!!!!!!!
> I have seen Brad Paisley , Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, Taylor Swift can't think right now but I have seen more....Shania Twain ( CANADIAN!!! )
> Hope you all are having a great week....less work more money!!!!!!!! I wish that is how it worked out !?!?!



Actually I'm surprised you haven't been to JITH, I think there are more Canadians there than anyone else.


----------



## bubba's mom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hey *Barb!*
> 
> I'm the one who asked about Cat in the Hat...I was hoping I'd convince ds12 to go on it with me. Sounds like it's not worth the battle...
> 
> Maria



You can always lie then say the person who gave you your info lied


----------



## Worfiedoodles

bubba's mom said:


> You can always lie then say the person who gave you your info lied



 No, I'm not really interested in a net in my lap either. And frankly if it's not spinning much, what's the point?  Guess we'll be cruising through Seussville. At this point the only ride we'll do is the High in the Sky Trolley Ride. I like the view! 

Today we're taking my dad to L. L. Bean's flagship store in Maine. There's a nice outlet shopping area and Ben & Jerry's, so a good time should be had by all...

My dh is diligently watching for Alice Cooper to come our way. He's seen him over 20 times in concert. Not my cup of tea at all. I think I've been to a grand total of 4 concerts in my life -- Styx twice, Def Leppard, and BareNaked Ladies. I am clearly not rowdy enough for this bunch!  

My dh asked me if I wanted him to call the psycho SIL and ask her if she wants to meet us for lunch today. I literally said to him I'd had about enough of his family. Seriously, I don't think I can take them 3 weeks in a row...and I'm sort of stunned he thought it was a good idea. Did he forget she can't stand me, and I find her a total beyotch?!  Of course, he ignores virtually every word that comes out of her mouth. It's a sound strategy! 

Maria


----------



## minniejack

I feel like I'm in that movie Hottub Time Machine.  I'm in a whole other world--I used to be cool, hip and go to concerts--living a whole 'nother life.

Then at some point I became MOM and no more concerts, no more stuff--what the crap happened to me??


----------



## circelli

My DH asked me last night about going to Bayfest this weekend......I said too much $$$ !!!! I hate being touched...although I do sometimes like to watch the younger generation act like total jacka**es!!!

I hope you all have a GREAT day


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, thought it'd throw out it's the day to haul the bags to the curb, im a betting woman...my money is on the maggots - again - due to the extreme heat/downpours we've been experiencing

alice burst on scene when i was in HS, 18 still is relevant. Oh to have his golf handicap

re cat in the hat ride...the suess books were always the favs (over the disney stuff) in our house...so the theme is 'the thing' re the ride for us.  I get enough spinning on MIB.  No trip for us is complete without riding everything in suessvilleyes, the carousel too - a work of art.  

imo, one fish, two fish is best kept secret in MCO.  I advise peeps to tell their kids to squint & pretend they're riding dumbo to cross that off a split trip bucket list.  If they complain, soak their whiney behinds

im still puzzled why netflix doesn't have hot tub time machine available to rent until the end of the month, same thing happened with avatar?


----------



## Mad Hattered

I've seen KISS over 30 times in my lifetime.  I've seen their "Farewell Tour" over the last 3 years! 

We recently went to see Dave Matthews Band, John Butler Trio and Tool over a 3 weekend span in June.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey Hey Homies! Miss me? I'm going to the Motherland in September now. Go me!


----------



## minniejack

RAPstar said:


> Hey Hey Homies! Miss me? I'm going to the Motherland in September now. Go me!



Hi andy long time no see welcome back

Anybody up for cards?  
I can't sleep.

Kids lost both tennis games, so it's off to Jambo we go.  Absolutely no one good (or should I say high powered) will be there this year except Brooks and Dunn and there's a rumor they won't be there either.  But most locals don't exactly go for the entertainment on stage.

Trash day in about 2 hrs. 

TGIF!!!!  and yippee payday, too!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Great to see you *Andy!* So glad you are going to be able to visit the Motherland!

It's trash day for us, too. It's all out there, now hopefully it will all go away...

We're going to Patriots Place in Foxborough, MA today. It's a shopping/dining/entertainment complex which includes the Patriots Hall of Fame. I'm looking forward to it -- it's going to be hot here, so the air conditioning will feel good. Hopefully we'll be able to get my dad out of the Bass Pro Shop...

My dad flies back to St. Louis early Sunday. He's been here since June 30th, so we had a nice long visit. 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Hey Hey Homies! Miss me? I'm going to the Motherland in September now. Go me!


 
r u sure?enjoy

maria that is a long visit, many i know couldn't tolerate their parents that long

everbody enjoy the weekend


----------



## goNDmay9

Hi Homies!  

I am loosing my mind.  There are so many trips that I wanted to take this year and it is already mid JULY!!!!  ahhhhhhh!  

I got married in December so we need to plan our honeymoon - first and foremost.  I HAVE to take DH to the dark side.  Not to mention football season is right around the corner, i wanted to go to disney and vegas - arrrggghhh.  There is not enough time and money to go around!!!  

anyone else feel like the year is flying by???    

I just keep telling myself that i don't have to fit everything in this year.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> r u sure?enjoy
> 
> maria that is a long visit, many i know couldn't tolerate their parents that long
> 
> everbody enjoy the weekend



Haha, pretty sure, Janet. Worse comes to worse, I won't actually go to Disney, but I'll stay at one of the hotels. lol


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> maria that is a long visit, many i know couldn't tolerate their parents that long









 I'd be one of them!!


Last couple nites here at PBH.  Looking forward to BIL arriving tomorrow.   By Sunday, I'll be ready to go home.

Ciao!


----------



## minniejack

bubba's mom said:


> I'd be one of them!!
> 
> 
> Last couple nites here at PBH.  Looking forward to BIL arriving tomorrow.   By Sunday, I'll be ready to go home.
> 
> Ciao!



ME TOO!!!  DH can always tell when I've visited my mother--I get all itchy and argue with everyone.  I have to keep thinking she's my mother and some day my kids will feel the same way about me.
Of course my sister has it worse 'cause she's the middle child.  I'm just the youngest, not the oldest and not the boy.  

Thanks for not rubbing it in our faces that you're enjoying PBH right now.


----------



## bubba's mom

I would never do that....


Remember, we flew down here (to Fla) July 2nd....I'm ready to go home...and, we miss Max


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Wanted to stop in and say HI !!! 

Been very busy here DH had a health issue that has taken its toll on us this with working almost full time I have not had much time till now ... 

Looking around at all the WWOHP info thinking of a small trip there soon ... depending on DH health report ! 

Hope everyone here is good ... will try to stop by soon ... that dam FB has me all the time on the computer dam games make me crazy I play them all LOL ...


----------



## bubba's mom

we're home!

yay


----------



## minniejack

Morning  Already have had the popo here today.  Harassing phone calls from the NYC thief crowd all night to my, DD's and DS's cells; I've had enough.  The officer said unfortunately even with the cussing and threats from earlier in the month and showing up at DD's youth group that all this doesn't qualify as threats especially when you are dealing with 16 yr olds. But she said she would contact the parents and put the fear of the God into them. And I have to contact the youth advocacy attorney to see if they want to file a report. Hopefully, that'll be enough.

The officer was an attractive K-9 officer who really was nice and gave my daughter the same talk I've had with her forever about girls being mean, but as its coming from someone in authority maybe DD will listen.

DD sure knows how to pick friends.

DDs going to Purdue Univ tomorrow for a camp that will help distract her from this mess--I'm going to miss her and worry--she's never been that far away at a camp before.

Off to pay bills and do laundry.


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies   Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.  
We went to my nephew's wedding on Saturday...it was a hoot especially when my neice was going for the bouquet with my 2 year old great nephew in her arms & fell off the walkway,  he didn't get hurt but it scared the crap out of us...she did catch the bouquet though and the replay was hilarious...we thought about sending it to AFV & calling it Bridesmaid Smackdown.

*mj,* sorry about your troubles....hope the popo puts a scare into those mean girls.  What I want to know is where are the parents in all of this?


----------



## minniejack

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies   Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.
> We went to my nephew's wedding on Saturday...it was a hoot especially when my neice was going for the bouquet with my 2 year old great nephew in her arms & fell off the walkway,  he didn't get hurt but it scared the crap out of us...she did catch the bouquet though and the replay was hilarious...we thought about sending it to AFV & calling it Bridesmaid Smackdown.
> 
> *mj,* sorry about your troubles....hope the popo puts a scare into those mean girls.  What I want to know is where are the parents in all of this?


  you should post the video for us


parents obviously don't care, I did call the one parent right after the trip (I used to work with her over 20 yrs ago and thought that she and I had a decent relationship) and of course no return phone call.  The officer said she might call Dept Health Human Services for child neglect since the one girl is never home.  Spoiled, rich brat.

off to eat my leek soup that I'm using to jumpstart those pesky pounds--yumm


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> we're home!
> 
> yay


 
hope ur trip was everything u hoped it'd be

were u really ready to come home?  probably, u've been gone 4ever

i smells a trip report simmering

mj least u got to meet nice coppers


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> hope ur trip was everything u hoped it'd be
> 
> were u really ready to come home?  probably, u've been gone 4ever
> 
> i smells a trip report simmering



-not really

-yes

-eventually


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Been a few days since I've posted.

Just dropping by to welcome alot of the homies back from there vacations.

Maybe this thread will start rolling again!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

*BURP*


----------



## minniejack

Out to roast some marshmallows as soon as fire is ready. yummm

DD made it to Purdue Univ for her camp--5000 people from all over the world--should be fun

Grass is cut.  Helped with soup kitchen today.  Checked out Disney on these boards.

Smelling MH's stink from his "burp"

nobody out there to play??

That's about it...


----------



## coastermom

Peering around .. Looking for info on WWOHP .. after hubby has his last doctors appointment we are off for a last Min trip to FL !!! .. We are going to WDW first then off to the HRH for a few days .. Looking forward to it all and so are the kiddies !! 

also planning on the middle ones Sweet 16 next summer .. Going for the first time to Cali !! DL , DCA and SFMM .. Now that is going to be some trip !! 

Hope all is well with everyone ! Going to peeking around some...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Slowly getting back to normal here. I did 10M Sunday, 4M Monday and Tuesday, and 6M this morning...It was a long visit, indeed. I think we all thought it had gone on too long by the time he left -- but since we only get to see each other twice a year, you try to make it last. Going back to the opthamologist today. Of course today, my eyes feel much better -- but I need to keep the appt. to make sure I don't need more medicine. On the bright side, appt. is early this afternoon, which means I get to bug out of the all-day training I'm in halfway, and the rest of the afternoon will be mine! Gotta look into getting that rental car for the upcoming trip to the Darkside!  

Welcome Back, Barb! You can rest a few days before you start the Trippie, we'll wait patiently. 

MJ -- parents like that make me mad and sad...

Coastermom -- We are also looking around -- the Uni online store has a good preview of merchandise!

 to other Homies!

Maria


----------



## RAPstar

Hey Homies. Sorry I haven't been checking in much. Been in Disney mode as of late. Started my Pre-TR if any of youse wanna take a look! Link in siggie!!


----------



## minniejack

Morning

Heat wave here.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Morning
> 
> Heat wave here.


 
my Rx, find a poolsmilie optional






 going to take my own advice today have a good weekend all.


----------



## keishashadow

y'all still in the pool?


----------



## minniejack

One more day until my birthday!

Nothing much going on here...same ol same ol


----------



## circelli

We had a great weekend at my cousins wedding !!!!  My boys were the ring bearers......so cute I must say


----------



## keishashadow

dawnna - awww, any pictures?  the little ones add so much to the ceremony imo



minniejack said:


> One more day until my birthday!
> 
> Nothing much going on here...same ol same ol


 
29? i'd be thrilled to be 39 next month

what do u mean same ol? u should be getting packed, ur trip's right around the corner...and i am outta here crack of dawn for my quickie, romantic trip (too bad mr is covered in poison ivy), see ya's on friday!


----------



## coastermom

Going to WDW and Universal NEXT WEEK ~~ 

Need to get myself to the store to get supplies LOL 

Hope everyone is good ! Off to get the kids together for the day ~


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> dawnna - awww, any pictures?  the little ones add so much to the ceremony imo
> 
> 
> 
> 29? i'd be thrilled to be 39 next month
> 
> what do u mean same ol? u should be getting packed, ur trip's right around the corner...and i am outta here crack of dawn for my quickie, romantic trip (too bad mr is covered in poison ivy), see ya's on friday!


when I was a teen trying to look older--it did,  sooo I've been on a kick trying to look younger and it must be working (breaking my arm as I pat myself on the back) some of my kid's friends actually think I AM 29 (And I know of few of their mother's graduated from a different school about the same time as I did .  Ahh  great genes--must be the Indian in me

And packing?  Heck, I just printed out pictures from the last 2 yrs that were on my camera--including Universal.  Amazing the hair colors that my DD has gone through Me, too!  And if I'd have printed out last year's beach pictures earlier, I wouldn't be on the diet now--wow, who let me in a bikini last summer?  

Poison ivy--don't be stubborn--make him get a prednisone shot--it'll clear it up quick

Have a romantic time


----------



## tink1957

Hi Homies, hope everyone is keeping cool in this heat.  We have a heat advisory for the 3rd day in a row...my grass is growing and I can't stand to be outdoors long enough to cut it.

*mj,*, mine is next Sunday.  I gave myself an early present and got tickets to a Braves game for the family.  I'm a big fan and I know the kids wouldn't think of it so why not get something I know I'll enjoy.  Hope you have a great trip and congrats on the weight loss.

*coastermom,*have fun on your trip...you'll love the new HP land.

*keishashadow,*I get poison ivy all the time and the best thing I've found is Technu, it takes the oil out of the rash and dries it out within a few days and it's cheaper than going to the dr.


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Going to WDW and Universal NEXT WEEK ~~
> 
> Need to get myself to the store to get supplies LOL
> 
> Hope everyone is good ! Off to get the kids together for the day ~



hey, I just realized you said NEXT WEEK!  Maybe we'll see each other at Disney--still can't talk DH into a side trip Uni  It's okay for side trips for golf, but not amusement parks?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Evening all..*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Happy Birthday, MJ!! 






OOPS......I mean Minnie!!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Happy Birthday, MJ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS......I mean Minnie!!



Thanks all...already today I've heard my two teenaged children cuss each other out and get into a fist fight all before 7:30 am  Yuppp another b-day in paradise.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Thanks all...already today I've heard my two teenaged children cuss each other out and get into a fist fight all before 7:30 am  Yuppp another b-day in paradise.



*Happy B-Day also MJ.Hope the rest of the day has been better!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Why oh why do I post on the CB boards?They are so judgemental,rude and,at times,downwright ingnorant.But I keep going back for more!!*


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Why oh why do I post on the CB boards?They are so judgemental,rude and,at times,downwright ingnorant.But I keep going back for more!!*



I'm guessing you were on the Disney side--right?

They're a cranky bunch


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oops! I'm late wishing *mj* a 

I stay away from the CB -- sometimes I'll read there for entertainment, but I never post -- too dangerous! 

My niece went to Army boot camp last night. We are a little worried about her because she is so naive, but hopefully this will be a good experience  After boot camp she'll got to medic training, and then who knows...I plan to write to her as often as I can while she's enjoying the amenities of boot camp! 

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

What the hell is the "CB Board"?


----------



## coastermom

Hello ALL !!! 

Happy Hump Day ! looking at all the WWOHP information and I am getting so .. Excited we are leaving next week for WDW and Universal . 

So anyone know of a good website to get used textbooks ? My DD is taking a class and has a book that cost 114 .00 and this is High School .. I need the book for the class but dont want to spend the money . We go to a private school so this is why I need to buy the book . Just wondering if anyone had any good ideas . Went to Amazon but does anyone know any others ? 

Ok off to get the  going and the car cleaned and oil changed for our huge trip !


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> What the hell is the "CB Board"?



*The community boards.Be prepared to have thick skin if you post on there.
The one I was on lastnight was so stupid to argue over.But thats what they love to do overthere.imo they are mostly jack******!!!!
Here the post.It started around post #63.*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2518116&page=5


----------



## minniejack

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oops! I'm late wishing *mj* a
> 
> I stay away from the CB -- sometimes I'll read there for entertainment, but I never post -- too dangerous!
> 
> My niece went to Army boot camp last night. We are a little worried about her because she is so naive, but hopefully this will be a good experience  After boot camp she'll got to medic training, and then who knows...I plan to write to her as often as I can while she's enjoying the amenities of boot camp!
> 
> Maria


thanks again for the b-day wishes!!

Godd luck to your niece and thank her for joining for me



coastermom said:


> Hello ALL !!!
> 
> Happy Hump Day ! looking at all the WWOHP information and I am getting so .. Excited we are leaving next week for WDW and Universal .
> 
> So anyone know of a good website to get used textbooks ? My DD is taking a class and has a book that cost 114 .00 and this is High School .. I need the book for the class but dont want to spend the money . We go to a private school so this is why I need to buy the book . Just wondering if anyone had any good ideas . Went to Amazon but does anyone know any others ?
> 
> Ok off to get the  going and the car cleaned and oil changed for our huge trip !



we used to get books off of half.com  it's a division of ebay  we've never had any problems with them and pretty good deals



donaldduck352 said:


> *The community boards.Be prepared to have thick skin if you post on there.
> The one I was on lastnight was so stupid to argue over.But thats what they love to do overthere.imo they are mostly jack******!!!!
> Here the post.It started around post #63.*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2518116&page=5



I checked it out last night and people were getting testy long before you joined the fight.  Half of the time, I think it's the moderators over there, too.  They seem to want to close things and stir the pot themselves.  Please Metro, if you're reading, do not get any tips from the Disney side about how to moderate--very rough crowd.


----------



## minniejack

check out the new Hannah Montana video Ordinary Girl on Youtube.  about 1 1/2 mins into it, the blonde girl with a white hoodie with words and white pants dancing and then again standing outside with her hair in a braid is one of my sons buddies.


----------



## minniejack

Just got back from the funeral home.  One of DD's 16 yr old friends crashed and was killed instantly.  WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Just got back from the funeral home.  One of DD's 16 yr old friends crashed and was killed instantly.  WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS!!!!



*So sorry to hear.I say WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS to everyone!!*


----------



## tink1957

minniejack said:


> Just got back from the funeral home.  One of DD's 16 yr old friends crashed and was killed instantly.  WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS!!!!



 I'm so sorry to hear that, it makes me so sad to know it could have been prevented.  One of my DD's friends was killed a few months ago (she wasn't wearing her seatbelt either)...  she was a single mother of 2, got into a fight with her boyfriend and took off without thinking to buckle up.  I learned a long time ago to never drive when you're upset and never go anywhere without buckling up first....it's a shame young lives have to be lost over something so senseless.

Now I'm gonna go hug my kids and suggest everyone else does the same.


----------



## minniejack

hope Friday trash day people remembered!

TGIF!!  Beautiful day in the neighborhood.

Not too hot. Just right.


----------



## RAPstar

Hi Homies. I'm tired of Disney planning. I want to go to Universal again.  Oh well, gonna stick it through this year......providing I can afford it.


----------



## thebigkahuna

donaldduck352 said:


> *Why oh why do I post on the CB boards?They are so judgmental,rude and,at times,downright ignorant.But I keep going back for more!!*




OMG, and it's not just the CB, the Budget Board has it's share of snarks too! (PS, a snark is someone who is snarky. (which is my new favorite word))
The thing that gets to me is that NONE of the posters would dare to say anything so rude to my face. Its terrible how people can act to a computer screen. Like they don't realize there is a real live person on the other side.


----------



## minniejack

thebigkahuna said:


> OMG, and it's not just the CB, the Budget Board has it's share of snarks too! (PS, a snark is someone who is snarky. (which is my new favorite word))
> The thing that gets to me is that NONE of the posters would dare to say anything so rude to my face. Its terrible how people can act to a computer screen. Like they don't realize there is a real live person on the other side.



  we on the darkside love cookies and we don't bite.  stay and play with us--we've been quiet lately--so chime in and get us talking again


----------



## thebigkahuna

minniejack said:


> we on the darkside love cookies and we don't bite.  stay and play with us--we've been quiet lately--so chime in and get us talking again



thank you! I love cookies, so this should work out well! 
Hi everybody! 
I'm the big kahuna, which is ironic, because I"m neither big, nor a kahuna.

I haven't been to Universal in a while, but i was in Animal Kingdom last year. 

I do spend some time on the budget board - and sometimes I peek at the community boards, but, well, not a lot of posting on the CB from me.

when is everyones next trip to US? looking forward to WWOHP or "meh" ?


----------



## minniejack

I probably won't get to go until April.  Fingers crossed that my DH gets to go to an electrical show there--they close the parks for an after hours--unlimited rides and food. We've never had the time to go and/or he hasn't the opportunity--meaning he wasn't asked.  The room and his airfare would be covered--we'd just have to pay for me and the kids park tickets.

A lot of people on this thread have been there a lot more recently and have trips planned.

not much going on here...graduation party...getting a little packing done for Disney...wondering where the money is going to come for Disney...a fair in the next county--might try to hit it if DH is home from work on time

Keisha, if you're home tell us about your romantic cruise and if DH got rid of the ick poison ivy.  DS is up at Kennywood today with a couple of friends--ready to ride the new coaster.  

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## minniejack

no wonder I'm so messed up...I was telling DD16 about the movie Abominable Dr. Phibes and the way people died and she thinks I'm crazy to have watched that when I was little...ahhh...now that would be thanks to my mother, who today would say how horrifying what kid's watch these days... selective memory...
http://horror-movies.wikia.com/wiki/Abominable_Dr._Phibes


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Thought we'd better pop in and say hello ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Been busy finalizing and booking our annual October trip to Florida ... only 65 more days!!!  As you can tell from our ticker, we've decided to stay club/concierge at the Poly for the 2nd part of our trip.  We got a 40% off PIN, so couldn't pass up the offer  




*


----------



## thebigkahuna

minniejack said:


> no wonder I'm so messed up...I was telling DD16 about the movie Abominable Dr. Phibes and the way people died and she thinks I'm crazy to have watched that when I was little...ahhh...now that would be thanks to my mother, who today would say how horrifying what kid's watch these days... selective memory...
> http://horror-movies.wikia.com/wiki/Abominable_Dr._Phibes



I've never even heard of this movie!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

minniejack said:


> I probably won't get to go until April.  Fingers crossed that my DH gets to go to an electrical show there--they close the parks for an after hours--unlimited rides and food. We've never had the time to go and/or he hasn't the opportunity--meaning he wasn't asked.  The room and his airfare would be covered--we'd just have to pay for me and the kids park tickets.
> 
> A lot of people on this thread have been there a lot more recently and have trips planned.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!



LUCKY! I would love to have a trip planned soon, but I don't think it will come to be this year....maybe not next year either 

Oh well more time to save up for an onsite hotel stay!!! the portofino looks soooooo romantic, but the hard rock looks COOL!!! decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies! Getting ready for our trip to the Darkside at the end of the month. I just booked the rental car, so now I have to buy tickets online for dh and ds (I'll be using my AP!)  I need to make lists of what we need and stuff to do. It feels like it took so long to get here, but now I'm less than 30 days away time is flying! Last time I missed the Hollywood Horror Makeup Show, so this time it is high on my list!

Maria


----------



## tink1957

Hi Homies, hope everyone had a wonderful weekend

I just booked RPR for 2 nights at the end of our trip.  I tried my best to go cheap this trip but I figured out that I could do 1 night on thank you points at Doubletree Universal and 2 nights with an expedia coupon so that we're paying less than $200 for 3 nights at DTU with 4 adults...so with the extra savings I just had to splurge...now my countdown is out of whack.


----------



## keishashadow

im baaaaaack, guess our marriage will last if it survived heat index of 105, poison ivy & tripping over brazilians tour groups 'round every corner (wonder how many times that topic's been beaten to death...with a flag pole perhaps....on the CB?).

kiddo has 1st soccer practice tonight.  he hasn't played since 4th or 5th grade; his buds talked him into it.  Gotta give him credit for trying it again i guess

donald u r a brave man to swim in the CB watersnot that i can't tread with the best of them...problem is i can't keep from opening my big yap & then im 'sunk'



minniejack said:


> Thanks all...already today I've heard my two teenaged children cuss each other out and get into a fist fight all before 7:30 am Yuppp another b-day in paradise.


 
so, who won? happy belated birthday mj


minniejack said:


> Just got back from the funeral home. One of DD's 16 yr old friends crashed and was killed instantly. WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS!!!!


 
very sad to hear, sorry; every parent's nightmare



tink1957 said:


> Hi Homies, hope everyone had a wonderful weekend
> 
> I just booked RPR for 2 nights at the end of our trip. I tried my best to go cheap this trip but I figured out that I could do 1 night on thank you points at Doubletree Universal and 2 nights with an expedia coupon so that we're paying less than $200 for 3 nights at DTU with 4 adults...so with the extra savings I just had to splurge...now my countdown is out of whack.


----------



## circelli

Hey Homies 

I thought I would come to the experts for this......
I need some questions to put on my boys countdown calendar for our up coming trip.  I said I would make one for the 2 girls that will be joining us as well   My boys are age 6 and 4 1/2  the girls are age 6 & 10????

HELP


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> Hey Homies
> 
> I thought I would come to the experts for this......
> I need some questions to put on my boys countdown calendar for our up coming trip.  I said I would make one for the 2 girls that will be joining us as well   My boys are age 6 and 4 1/2  the girls are age 6 & 10????
> 
> HELP



Dawnna - I'll take a peek at my Disney Trivia game and books and email you some questions


----------



## circelli

Thanks so much Bonny :hug:


----------



## minniejack

Keisha,
What happened to tennis and track?? Don't you guys do tennis in the fall in PA?  Oh and we needs pics!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Keisha,
> What happened to tennis and track?? Don't you guys do tennis in the fall in PA? Oh and we needs pics!


 
tennis for boys in spring here, track same time; stoopid imo

ive yet to upload pics, note to self

speaking of pics, dawnna - marci has posted some great countdown calendars over the years.  I admit to never creating one


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies.Sorry I've not posted in awhile.MAJOR tooth problem going on here.Got almost bad enough to put me in the hospital.Cuaght it in time tho..

I'll post more when feeling better,I promise.*


----------



## circelli

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey homies.Sorry I've not posted in awhile.MAJOR tooth problem going on here.Got almost bad enough to put me in the hospital.Cuaght it in time tho..
> 
> I'll post more when feeling better,I promise.*



I hope you are feeling better


----------



## circelli

Ohhhhh Marcie are ya out there!?!!?!?!?!

Help me some more with the countdown calendars!!!  Anyone can PM me with any ideas!!!


----------



## keishashadow

u oh donald, hope ur living better thru chemistry now! hang in there

mj u asked for it

anybody else take pics of monitorsnew effects on TOT cool, im the one in 2nd row on right screaming






only shot we got of the 2 of us, on the bus (no car, bus service was excellent!)






'new' parade was great, i thought it'd be the same as old electrical one.  jmho, too few floats & way too spread out.  Didn't stay for the FW, too crowded & too hot of a day.  If i didn't have my commando gear i'd have melted back in fantasyland area


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey homies.Sorry I've not posted in awhile.MAJOR tooth problem going on here.Got almost bad enough to put me in the hospital.Cuaght it in time tho..
> 
> I'll post more when feeling better,I promise.*






keishashadow said:


> u oh donald, hope ur living better thru chemistry now! hang in there
> 
> mj u asked for it
> 
> anybody else take pics of monitorsnew effects on TOT cool, im the one in 2nd row on right screaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only shot we got of the 2 of us, on the bus (no car, bus service was excellent!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'new' parade was great, i thought it'd be the same as old electrical one.  jmho, too few floats & way too spread out.  Didn't stay for the FW, too crowded & too hot of a day.  If i didn't have my commando gear i'd have melted back in fantasyland area



1 1/2 more days for me--kids think they are going running every morning at 7 then a little tennis then the parks, then the water parks then eat then back to pool    We'll see how well those plans last after the first day when extra magic hours is midnight to 3 and we have been up since since 4 am on the same day to get to Pitt airport (one hour driving there then waiting then the 2 hr plane ride. )


----------



## minniejack

Huge thunderstorm about 4 pm with downbursts.  We have power and cable, but the neighbors on the opposite side of the road don't and won't until Aug 7.  Me and DH took a 5 mile hike to the top of our road and power lines were down everywhere.  Betcha that fireworks show rivaled disney.  Crazy.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Huge thunderstorm about 4 pm with downbursts. We have power and cable, but the neighbors on the opposite side of the road don't and won't until Aug 7. Me and DH took a 5 mile hike to the top of our road and power lines were down everywhere. Betcha that fireworks show rivaled disney. Crazy.


 
we didn't even have a sprinkle, weird how small but violent that band of storms was

wanted to wish u a great trip


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> we didn't even have a sprinkle, weird how small but violent that band of storms was
> 
> wanted to wish u a great trip



thanks--4 more hours and I have to be up! I'm too antsy--just drank some warm wine--hoping it'll put me to sleep.

Miss you guys!! Wish me luck with stepping over the strollers at Disney--I'm so scared of being run over


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..

mj,sorry I did'nt say goodbye.Hope you have a great trip.

I want to thank everyone for there best wishes of me getting better.By the way kieasha chemistery has helped me the thru week.Penicilin and loritabs are a blessing.I'm done with the pen,Now its time for BEEER to do its magic!! TGIF*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..*
> 
> _*mj,sorry I did'nt say goodbye.Hope you have a great trip.*_
> 
> _*I want to thank everyone for there best wishes of me getting better.By the way kieasha chemistery has helped me the thru week.Penicilin and loritabs are a blessing.I'm done with the pen,*Now its time for BEEER to do its magic!!* TGIF*_


 





 Rx: Take 2, or 3; and call the doc in the morning


----------



## circelli

Here are some pics of my boys......















The last one is the best but I only have a small pic


----------



## Coach81

Hey guys.. been a while.. back at school today!!!!  Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## keishashadow

hey coach, just teachers in session? early, we don't start here until the 30th this year.

dawnna - adorable...down the hatch


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> hey coach, just teachers in session? early, we don't start here until the 30th this year.
> 
> dawnna - adorable...down the hatch



No ma'am here in Louisiana all of us (teachers and students) are starting today...


----------



## bubba's mom

poppin in to wish Janet a







luv ya!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> poppin in to wish Janet a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luv ya!!!!


 
right back @ you Birthday Girl!  funny how many great chicks born today




http://helpdesk.boisestate.edu/tonya/Hobbies/Barbara's_birthday_cake.JPG


----------



## damo

Happy Birthday to all the birthday girls!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> right back @ you Birthday Girl!  funny how many great chicks born today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://helpdesk.boisestate.edu/tonya/Hobbies/Barbara's_birthday_cake.JPG



wait....oh yeah..... 

thot I was done with those darn things! 


Thanx for the "happies"


----------



## Tinker-tude

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JANET AND BARB!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## keishashadow

thanx!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

J*ust popping in to say





to Janet and Brab*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Anyone heard from Mac lately? I hope she's okay. 

Hi, Bonny!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm late, but wanted to say  to Barb and Janet! Time is passing slowly this week. It's hot, I'm perpetually tired, and I just want to leave on our vacation -- but it's not for three weeks  Too much and not enough to do at work (does that make any sense?) I don't want to do anything, but I get too bored, so I need to do something! I'm at the point where I need to figure out what else we need and make packing lists. Maybe I'll start that at work today...I have plane tickets, rental car, RPR reservations, and UO tickets for my guys, I *think* I'm done with the big purchases.

I hope people are happily vacationing or recovering (maybe working on a TR, you never know), have overcome all dental obstacles, aren't too hot, and are enjoying summer!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> Anyone heard from Mac lately? I hope she's okay.
> 
> Hi, Bonny!


 
2 weeks ago, everything unfortunately the same sad loop for her

she needs her upcoming vacation more than most i'd venture

maria - those last couple of weeks do drag don't they?


----------



## Coach81

Happy B-Day!!!

Working through the week...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Happy belated BirthDays too Janet and Brab.Sorry I'm late.

Coach,long time no post.Glad to see ya around again.Please post more..

Want alittle drama from me.I'll only give ya the tip of the iceberg.

1)DD19 is almost ready to give birth to our beautiful grand duaghter.BUT she is so emotianal(sp).She cries on a drop of a dime and I melt and give in.The bad part it's mostly about money which we do not have.But I give in everytime.I'm the one that spoilered her and now PAYING the PRICE..

2)Got a appointment in Florence SC to get these stupid teeth done all at one time in one day.I'm a nervous reck thinking about it.I forsee alot of meds that day!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> 2 weeks ago, everything unfortunately the same sad loop for her
> 
> she needs her upcoming vacation more than most i'd venture
> 
> maria - those last couple of weeks do drag don't they?



That's so sad.... I'm glad she'll still be able to go to Disney/Uni to have some fun. (((((HUGS))))) for Mac.


----------



## donaldduck352

Tinker-tude said:


> That's so sad.... I'm glad she'll still be able to go to Disney/Uni to have some fun. (((((HUGS))))) for Mac.



*She so needs it!!

A great person if ya ever met her.We love her so much!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all you homies.  Been awhile.  Gotta catch up.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *She so needs it!!*
> 
> _*A great person if ya ever met her.We love her so much!!*_


 
i feel like i've met her after all the years here hanging& looking forward to matching the face to the persona for mac & many others in Oct. 

ive been to flornence, SC.  Can you let me know approx how many hrs it'd take to drive from there now to Orlando please. We quit driving years ago any further that MB when airfare dropped so low after 9-11, may have to segue back into it if we ever drag the whole gang along for a trip

wonder who's going to be grandparent 1st? my DIL isn't due until beginning of Sept but i'm predicting sooner. We gals do tend to get hormonal lol

speaking of hormonal, DS broke his arm in soccer practice on Mondaydriving me nutz wanting to participate before being cleared by ortho. Hope he gets the green light on the 24th or it's going to be mighty miserable here


----------



## Coach81

donaldduck352 said:


> *Happy belated BirthDays too Janet and Brab.Sorry I'm late.
> 
> Coach,long time no post.Glad to see ya around again.Please post more..
> 
> Want alittle drama from me.I'll only give ya the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 1)DD19 is almost ready to give birth to our beautiful grand duaghter.BUT she is so emotianal(sp).She cries on a drop of a dime and I melt and give in.The bad part it's mostly about money which we do not have.But I give in everytime.I'm the one that spoilered her and now PAYING the PRICE..
> 
> 2)Got a appointment in Florence SC to get these stupid teeth done all at one time in one day.I'm a nervous reck thinking about it.I forsee alot of meds that day!!!*



Good to be back.. yeah.. summer was busy.. back in school, back to the old routine.. life is good!!!


----------



## circelli

Okay just to spice up the conversation a bit...HHN is coming up
Who is going and when?
I am making a count down calendar for my boys and our friends girls
I will post pics when I am done!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi Homies  not much happening here so I've been lurking lately, happy belated birthday to all of you with an August b-day. (including me on the 1st).  Hope you all had a good one.

*Dawna, I just ordered my FFPs yesterday, we're going the first weekend of HHN, Sept 24 & 25.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Looks like alot of peeps going to HHN the 1"st weekend.Make sure you post your dates on my thread homies..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK,where is everyone at  ??

This thread has been dead for awhile,lets get it going again.mac would like it this way.

Cause of this thread,I've met so many great people.So please lets keep it alive!!!*


----------



## marciemi

Well, I'll keep you company Donald!  My oldest son completed his Basic Training at the Air Force Academy last week and got his shoulderboards and is now officially a cadet!  Started classes the next day so now it's the full academic load with Calc 3, Advanced Chem, Air Force Engineering, etc., etc.  Some pics of him in his new Blues uniform and boards, plus a couple pics from his training and his airmanship day having fun with his buddies:


----------



## donaldduck352

*Great pics marci.They grow so quik.You have to be a proud mum.He looks like he is happy with his career choice and get a great education and looks so proud to do so!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *Looks like alot of peeps going to HHN the 1"st weekend.Make sure you post your dates on my thread homies..*



We'll be there Oct 9 & 10th....at PBH & DoubleTree.

Congrats Marci....does he enjoy the AF?


----------



## minniejack

Happy belated b-days! 

DS just turned 15 on the 11th and DD will be 17 on the 19th.  I just read that there are about 9 percent of all people born are born in August--3% more than all other months.

Love the wedding pics--looks like he was mighty satisfied with whatever he was drinking

And I'm going to say it on this side because I'm sure I'd be flamed on the magical side:


DISNEY JUST AIN'T UNIVERSAL!!!!!

Though we had a nice time, we truly did compare and Disney came up far short.  You have to hike everywhere, stand in lines (and we had a great week, because the parks kept clearing due to rain, too; so, most wait times were 20 mins or less--with few exceptions of 40 for some)  We liked the food at Disney for our gluten issues, but kept saying we missed Margaritaville.

Uni just hands down beats for FOTL, less walking, thrill rides.  There I said it: Yes, I am addicted Totally Hot Universal Goddess.

Most of our trip was looking around for changes and not seeing too many and it looked as if Disney was coming up a little short on maintenance these days.  It was more of a trip that was "Oh, I remember that" than holy, cow that was a great ride, let's do it again trip.  Sooo glad that we have Cedar Point, Roller Capitol of the World, about 3 hrs from us for our thrills.

Oh and for those of you remember that thread about how we Universal people wear chains and are scary to be around, I did see plenty of that at Disney, too.

We probably won't return again, until we have grand kids so we can show them Disney.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Looks like alot of peeps going to HHN the 1"st weekend.Make sure you post your dates on my thread homies..*


Posted our dates


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Marcie* -- Wow! Awesome pics, I know you are so proud! 

I just made reservations for WDW marathon weekend in January. We're staying at WL, which is new for us...I definitely want to eat at Artist's Point, gotta figure out when. 

Just got outfits for ds for school orientation. He goes for a week from 9-12 the last week of August. Who knew 7th grade was so complicated? 

I'm down to making our lists of what to buy for our vacation. I think I've taken care of most of it, and it's not like there aren't stores in FL...

I am desperately in need of a vacation...or a nap. 

Maria


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Just back from Disney and Universal . Had a great time at both parks but I do really love the express at Universal ! 

Stayed at the HRH and as per usual we loved it ! I am now looking into going to DisneyLand and Universal in Calf next year . I will be the big 40 , DD 18 will graduate from HS and the other DD will be Sweet 16 !! Big year so I am thinking big trip for all of us at once ! 

Anyone been to Disney in Calf Or Universal out there ?? 


hope everyone is good


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just back from Disney and Universal . Had a great time at both parks but I do really love the express at Universal !
> 
> Stayed at the HRH and as per usual we loved it ! I am now looking into going to DisneyLand and Universal in Calf next year . I will be the big 40 , DD 18 will graduate from HS and the other DD will be Sweet 16 !! Big year so I am thinking big trip for all of us at once !
> 
> *Anyone been to Disney in Calf Or Universal out there* ??
> 
> 
> hope everyone is good


 
me, we did a summer combo trip (i was so tired lol) Vegas-1 nt/Grand Canyon-1 nt/Vegas-2nts/DL-5 nights & did U 1 day bus tour up to USH...very cool, considering a repeat (i never learn)

marci - glad to hear ur son's doing so well @ the Academy.  I was thought of you when visiting colleges w/youngest this summer, hard thing to send them on their way.

mj - lol ur secret is safe with usur a kidder, i know there were some highpoints, any good grub?  we were so hot we only ate 1 TS mealend of July.  how'd u like the BW area?

need to find donald's thread


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> mj - lol ur secret is safe with usur a kidder, i know there were some highpoints, any good grub?  we were so hot we only ate 1 TS mealend of July.  how'd u like the BW area?
> 
> need to find donald's thread



We liked the BW area.  We've stayed at the Dolphin on a previous trip and when we rode the boat from YC, we discovered that we were idiots for walking the long way each time we went to Epcot from the Dolphin.

The club level at YC was truly outstanding and left the Portofino looking like poor relations.   

If my husband gets invited to the electrical convention in Orlando in April, I'm hoping that it's the YC and I'll pay for the upgrade myself--it truly was worth the extra.

I'm slowly posting on the disabilities thread--food was really delish at Disney and that's the whole reason that we chose them for this trip. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2533441

I kept looking around and saying where's the magic???!

Seriously you could tell the crazy Disney people, we really did hear people telling complete strangers to stay away from HP because all Uni did was retheme the park.  My kids were literally telling me to shut up on the bus when one mousy looking woman was telling this Englishman all about HP and she'd never been there.

DS15 hopes to take his permit test this week  After the past year of soon to be DS17, I don't think my nerves can handle another year!!!  We went on Test Track and I thought to myself, who needs this when I have teenage drivers?  I actually was going to make a T-shirt that said, "Who needs roller coasters? I have teenage Drivers" but they'd have died of embarrassment.


----------



## minniejack

I don't want to answer on that other thread about Brendan Fraser--I might get attacked.  It was too funny--he seriously was strutting his stuff and looking all around to see if anyone recognized him.  His chest was all pumped out and you know how some body builders flex while just standing--well that was him.  There was 1 or 2 cast members in front of him and one behind him--that's why I realized right away that this was a _AHEM __Celebrity_.  Of course most of the people at the California Grill were only interested in their good food, their own families, and it was almost fireworks time--which would you do?  Bug a movie actor or watch the fireworks that you had worked tirelessly to get just the right seat, right time and paid big bucks for the meal?

I said to DH, "Did we end up at Uni?  Shouldn't he be at the Mummy ride?"


----------



## circelli

I send my congratulations to your son Marcie 

Donald we will be at HHN the same night you are  we will also be at Finnegans.....we will have to meet!!! 

School for my kids doesn't start until September 7 so we have to squeeze in another day trip I think then only a few weeks until we go to Universal  I am just a little excited


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Sooo glad that we have Cedar Point, Roller Capitol of the World, about 3 hrs from us for our thrills.



And we just booked our first trip there coming up on September 16th thru the 20th!!  Can't wait.....I've never been there and am a total coaster junkie!!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> And we just booked our first trip there coming up on September 16th thru the 20th!!  Can't wait.....I've never been there and am a total coaster junkie!!



You HAVE to ride Dragster (I'm saying you because me, myself am just too chicken to ride it)  DS got to be in the front seat.  If it happens to be broken down while you are there, just look around for when you think it'll reopen.  My niece just went last week and it sounded like it was going to be on again, so they stood in line and only waited 15 mins rather than an hour.

Cedar Point--one of me and DH's first dates.  And the whole reason we only have 2 kids--even number for park rides.  I kid you not.


----------



## Coach81

Hey everyone.. hope all is well...

Love to hear about the HHN.. but as a football coach, don't know when/if I'll ever be able to attend.. perhaps someday.


----------



## thebigkahuna

good Morning all!

Hope you are all doing better than I am today!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> You HAVE to ride Dragster (I'm saying you because me, *myself am just too chicken to ride it*) DS got to be in the front seat. If it happens to be broken down while you are there, just look around for when you think it'll reopen. My niece just went last week and it sounded like it was going to be on again, so they stood in line and only waited 15 mins rather than an hour.
> 
> Cedar Point--one of me and DH's first dates. And the whole reason we only have 2 kids--even number for park rides. I kid you not.


 
i prefer to blame my lack of ridership on the long line

we skipped CP last 2 years to sneak off to WDW for our bonus trip (the one i get to go on if i don't spend too much money for the 1st trip lol).  Odd that it turns out cheaper vs staying onsite/or Kalahari @ CP except I like to add an extra night & not have to get up so early the 1st day to beat that crowd to the coasters.

Wonder if they'll have their halloween overlay up mid Sept or not, always wanted to check it out.  If they do take pics MH!


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> i prefer to blame my lack of ridership on the long line
> 
> we skipped CP last 2 years to sneak off to WDW for our bonus trip (the one i get to go on if i don't spend too much money for the 1st trip lol).  Odd that it turns out cheaper vs staying onsite/or Kalahari @ CP except I like to add an extra night & not have to get up so early the 1st day to beat that crowd to the coasters.
> 
> Wonder if they'll have their halloween overlay up mid Sept or not, always wanted to check it out.  If they do take pics MH!



They ARE having the Halloween deal starting the weekend we are there.  I've been to the one at World's of Fun in KC (owned by Cedar Fair) and they are really done very well.  It's no HHN but it will do in a pinch.

So what kind of lines are we looking at for this place?  We are attending Saturday and Sunday and plan on riding every coaster possible.


----------



## minniejack

thebigkahuna said:


> good Morning all!
> 
> Hope you are all doing better than I am today!



me, too  I was supposed to be volunteering at soup kitchen, but I don't think they want someone hacking over the food

What would you all do???  For our trip, I was going to take both my dogs to be boarded.  The 18 yr old next door came over to sell Cutco (Read very expensive knives).  I jokingly told her that I would buy some knives if she would watch the dogs on our trip to disney.  She said yes and goes on and on about how she'd be making more money that way anyhow.  Several times within the next couple of wks, I confirmed that yes she would watch the dogs.  I did tell that I would still pay her that I really didn't expect her to do it for free.  

Usually I pay her half of what I would the vet, which would have been about $100+-.  I knew that she'd be leaving early in the morning that we got back.  Our flight was delayed by an hour in Orlando and DH forgot to take a pic of where he parked so we got home about 1 1/2 hrs later than I intended on Saturday evening.  When I walked in the house, the dogs only had water in their bowls.  No food whatsoever.  When I fed them, they acted starved--usually they just eat a few bites and leave it all day and periodically eat.  My long hair sheltie had to have his white throat shaved because they must have had the dogs in the woods because he and his leash were covered with briars--you couldn't even begin to comb them out.  Then we found out from DD's boyfriend that on the day we left that she hadn't been over there at all and still at that point on Saturday (36 hrs by that point) still hadn't been in the house.  

Yesterday, when I opened my front glass door that I had just cleaned before I left, I noticed that it was smeared with face/hand prints on both sides.  They have a kid that visits them that we've forbidden to even come into our yard let alone house--we think judging by how tall the face print is that he was in our house with them.  

And to top it off, some kid that I don't know came to my house last night.  When I went to the door, he didn't say a word, but was standing there with my house keys.  

The only time I saw this kid before was when we were gone over Easter and we asked the neighbor to watch the dogs and when we got back her 2 brothers (one mental problems--seriously he's severely challenged and the other is just and A**) and this other blonde kid was coming out of my house.

Would you pay her at all?  $50? I literally loathe saying anything to the mother because after all the girl is an adult and will be going to college and I just hate to make waves with the neighbors. This was just mean to my dogs.  It's not like she didn't have all of our cell numbers and the Yacht Club's number.  And to go and tell my DD's boyfriend that she hadn't been there at all?--why would you go and brag about something like that?  Did she think he wouldn't tell my DD?  She could have said no I don't have time, I don't want to or call me and tell me something came up--I could have called someone to get them into the house. 

BUT I DO KNOW, I WILL ALWAYS GET THE VET FROM NOW ON!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> They ARE having the Halloween deal starting the weekend we are there. I've been to the one at World's of Fun in KC (owned by Cedar Fair) and they are really done very well. It's no HHN but it will do in a pinch.
> 
> So what kind of lines are we looking at for this place? We are attending Saturday and Sunday and plan on riding every coaster possible.


 
not sure that late in the season, sorry.  We always would go the weekend of the race in Michigan (last weekend).  Assume you're staying onsite w/package?  if so, make sure to be @ their preferred rope drop time an hour early & jog to the coaster of your choice.

you'll be able to get at least 3 coasters in before the throngs make their way thru the park to the back where the big boys are located.  

btw, the mean streak is possibly the most back-breaking wooden coaster ever designed & skip the 'dark' coaster unless lines are short & you enjoy rolling down a metal chute lol.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> So what kind of lines are we looking at for this place?  We are attending Saturday and Sunday and plan on riding every coaster possible.



Last week, midweek the Dragster was the longest with over an hour to 1 1/2 wait.  30 mins average for the rest. I'd say, since it's September, the lines won't be as bad. We've gone in the spring on weekends and the waits haven't been bad.


----------



## marciemi

Mad Hatter - I would plan on doing the riding on Sunday, NOT Saturday.  As others said, since it's September, it may not be as bad.  But we've been many times on the Saturday of Halloweekends and the lines were HUGE.  One day we were told over 30,000 in the park, which CP is just not equipped for, unlike Disney.  We waited over an hour to take the stupid train back to the middle of the park because the alternative was walking through and the crowds were so bad that you literally couldn't get through.  I've never seen anything like that (this was around 9pm).  We went the next morning (Sunday) and it was like a normal day/crowds.  I think Halloweekends have really grown in popularity and are just ridiculously crowded.  If you can get there on Friday, they have limited rides open, but much less jammed.  Honestly, if you get there at opening Sunday, you'll do more in about 2 hours than you will all day on Saturday.  

What are the hours like?  I know for awhile they were opening at noon on Saturday (because most employees were back in school and needed the time to travel there) so there was no way to be ahead of the crowd.  By 11 (if you have the early entry/resort guest/season pass), the lines were incredible.  If you didn't have them, just forget it.  Not trying to scare you off, but more to warn you to enjoy the atmosphere and the non-line stuff Saturday if it IS that bad, and that Sunday will be better.  Only thing you'd have to do on Saturday night is the whole Haunted trail stuff which is obviously open only in the evening.  Although it's been a couple years since we've been there so not even sure if things are exactly the same.

MJ - spring is the complete opposite.  When we had season passes, we'd go literally every other weekend from opening weekend until mid June (usually 3-4 times), then wouldn't bother going back until Halloweekends (to experience them, not to avoid the crowds).  That's the best time to visit.  Fall for whatever reason just isn't!


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> not sure that late in the season, sorry.  We always would go the weekend of the race in Michigan (last weekend).  Assume you're staying onsite w/package?  if so, make sure to be @ their preferred rope drop time an hour early & jog to the coaster of your choice.
> 
> you'll be able to get at least 3 coasters in before the throngs make their way thru the park to the back where the big boys are located.
> 
> btw, the mean streak is possibly the most back-breaking wooden coaster ever designed & skip the 'dark' coaster unless lines are short & you enjoy rolling down a metal chute lol.



I have developed a "no wooden coaster" philosophy over the last few years, as it has been my experience that they just beat the crap out of you..

I'm done with them..


----------



## Mad Hattered

Thanks, Marcie....I think!!  Not only is it Halloweekend on Saturday and Sunday, they are also having some huge Christian concert thingie.  I had absolutely NO CLUE about that!! Uggggh!!  Could be pretty bad but oh well.  This was a convenient weekend due to our work schedule so the plan was hatched. Damn, Southwest airlines and their 3 day airfare sales!!


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> I have developed a "no wooden coaster" philosophy over the last few years, as it has been my experience that they just beat the crap out of you..
> 
> I'm done with them..


 
im a coaster purist, a wooden coaster bender is so worth it, until u wake up the next day & feel every bone in your body

wow, i feel like a CP noob compared to mj & marci.  I did notice the dates i checked Sept/Oct the park didn't open until noon, which actually works out for us as it allows time to drive in from the 'burg.  Now, im not so sure it'd be worth planning that future 1 night trip

MH where r u flying into...Cleveland or Detroit?

mj meant to mention, i was shocked to see kennywood offering fastpasses for the coasters (think it was $15)new owners r treaded on  slippery slope


----------



## donaldduck352

Coach81 said:


> I have developed a "no wooden coaster" philosophy over the last few years, as it has been my experience that they just beat the crap out of you..
> 
> I'm done with them..



*I used too love woody's,cuase every ride was a different feel.Now I'm like you,way to hard on the body.Gwazi @ Busch Gardens Tampa was my fav ride for the longest time.But the last time I rode it my neck hurt for days.But I so love the ride..*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha, we are flying into Cleveland.  We are staying Thursday and Friday night downtown (doing the the RNR HOF and whatnot) and then driving over to Sandusky for Saturday and Sunday.

Our 6 Flags has 4 wooden coasters (although one is a kiddy one (the first original coaster at 6 Flags over Mid America)).  We have the Screaming Eagle that opened in 1976.  At the time it was the tallest, fastest and longest roller coaster in the world.  I remember standing in line as a kid in '76 for hours to ride it.  Now it just beats the crap out of me but I ride it for the nostalgia factor.   We also have a 5 year or so old woodie called The Boss.  I'v sworn off that thing already because of the headaches it causes.  it's not just because I'm getting older either.  I've heard 14-15 year old "tough guys" vowing to never ride it again because it beat the crap out of them. 

The BEST woodie I've ever ridden occured this year at World's of Fun in KC (owned by Cedar Fair).  It's called the Prowler and was one of the smoothest coasters I've ever ridden (and by far the most intense).  The front car was an absolute dream, whereas the back of the coaster was a little more forceful but not hurtful.

If there is a long line for the woodie at CP I have no problem skipping it.  I've heard stories about that one.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> The BEST woodie I've ever ridden occured this year at World's of Fun in KC (owned by Cedar Fair).  It's called the Prowler and was one of the smoothest coasters I've ever ridden (and by far the most intense).  The front car was an absolute dream, whereas the back of the coaster was a little more forceful but not hurtful.
> 
> If there is a long line for the woodie at CP I have no problem skipping it.  I've heard stories about that one.


  You have to ride the old blue one, I forget the name at CP.  Old fashioned wooden, no over the head cushions, no "safe" heavy duty lap bar--you fly out of your seat.  Me and DH rode the "New" wooden roller coaster at CP about 20 yrs ago when it was first built, I was praying all the way up--the more sounds I hear on a coaster the more scared I get--I was promising everything but my future kids  Good ride.

Any thoughts about how much to pay neighbor?  I still haven't paid her anything.

And with DH's schedule and cross country in the mix, I doubt if Kennywood is in the cards with us this year.  Maybe just Kalihari water park near Cedar Point once it gets colder.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Any thoughts about how much to pay neighbor?  I still haven't paid her anything.



*I would sit her down,one on one,and ask her straight up what happened.You asked for a specific job for her to do and it did'nt happen.Be nice and hear here side for now.If that don't work,I would bring in the parents.I'm sure bieng nieghbors,her mom MIGHT understand.Maybe she was gone her self and don't know what happend and the teenagers partyed down.You just don't know.

As far as keeping peace on the block,(I know we have been down this road),just ask the correct questions without getting mad,YET..The WRONG answers,well the gloves are off.Thats just the way I am and we lived here for over 16yrs.

imo of coarse.It's a touchy situatioun to say the least.But sometimes knowledge is the cooler.Let us know how it turns out.*


----------



## marciemi

Minnie - Blue Streak is the original one.  I remember waiting in lines like an hour for that one (and you weren't allowed to try to wait for the front seat) when I was in high school.  Haven't done that one in years!   Bummed out now because I think this is going to be the first year we won't make it to CP since 1996.  Were thinking of trying to fit in the Halloweekends the last weekend since our kids are off school on Thu & Friday, but oldest son is taking a Calc 2 class at the university and they're NOT off.  Plus I'm taking time off the previous week to fly down to Texas to see my oldest in his AF band at the TCU football game.  So not looking optimistic!

I actually enjoyed the Mean Streak (the woodie at CP) for many years - first time I took my oldest at 48" we rode that one a zillion times.  But I know my middle son hated it and every time he rode it got upset afterwards with a headache so quickly stopped riding it.  Had the same reaction to the Beast at Kings Island.  I actually like Disaster Transport (the in-the-dark rollercoaster) - to me it's a fun, smooth ride.  Honestly I like it more than Space Mountain!  But I know that nearly no one agrees with me.  Some of it may just be nostalgia because it was one of the first coaster my kds could ride since it's a 46" height restriction. 

Personally, I think the best roller coaster at CP is by far the Millennium Force.  None of us are really Dragster Fans - it's one of those things you have to do but it's over so quickly that it's not that exciting.  The Force is a much longer, more fun ride!  Although actually, my favorite ride there is the Wildcat (a Mad Mouse type ride).  

MH - sure you'll have a good time since there's SO much fun stuff to do there.  I wouldn't waste hours waiting for Top Thrill Dragster and would do the other stuff instead but I'd do the Force no matter what!  Have a great trip!


----------



## minniejack

My baby is growing up--today is his first day of high school!  He claims that he is a new person--he will hand in homework, he will study...I hope


----------



## macraven

happy birthday mac...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Birthday, Mac! 

We love you, we miss you, we hope you have an awesometastic day! 

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

Happy Birthday, Mac!!!!  Glad to see you back and hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> happy birthday mac...


 
i thought ur BD was on a need to know basis since the secret is out...






 hope ur hanging& ate lots of cake (cheese- or otherwise).

mj 1st day of school always made me sad too, all the other ma's were dancing in the streets

marci - u like riding the garbage can?   i understand sentimental favs; mine is the one across the midway...iron dragon (morseso for the type of coaster rather than 'the bang'.  their racer one (gemini) good woodie (not as good as kennywood racerlol) & i get a kick out of standing in the walkway under the corkscrew watching the rider's faces hee hee.


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> My baby is growing up--today is his first day of high school!  He claims that he is a new person--he will hand in homework, he will study...I hope



Let's hope he follows through with at least some of that 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy Birthday, Mac!
> 
> We love you, we miss you, we hope you have an awesometastic day!
> 
> Maria





Mad Hattered said:


> Happy Birthday, Mac!!!!  Glad to see you back and hope you have a great day!!!



Happy B-Day Mac!!!!

Our first home football game tonight.  I am coaching at a brand-new private school this year.   We are building the program from the ground up.  It is very exciting.. hopefully we play well tonight.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MACRAVEN

Hope things are better for you now 

MJ.........Hope your son does well in High School........What age do Kids go to High School in the States?

Coach......Hope your game goes well tonight. 

Gosh I haven`t been on here in ages........been to Scotland a few times, and awaiting next Tuesday with a few nerves.

DS gets his GCSE results then, and although he should be ok......his nerves are getting to him. Our normally lovely sensible placid lad is a little bit grumpy!!!!! He then has his interview with his chosen college that he is going to do his A levels with for the next 2 years before he goes to University.

So a pretty nervous time all round for us, that`s my excuse for the diet not going well  [/


----------



## marciemi

Happy Birthday Mac!!!






(Get it?  Mac?    )  Okay, sorry!


----------



## marciemi

*WARNING - SPOILER AHEAD - MH, I suggest you do not read!  * 

Janet - pretty much just in reply to you, but Iron Dragon is one of the few coasters that totally freaks me out.  And one I'm glad not to have to ride anymore.  It was another 46" one so for many years I had to ride as the 3 boys got to that height.  And I've ridden a similar coaster at another park (Canada's Wonderland I think?) and enjoyed it.  

But the fact that it's over water just terrifies me.  Riding Top Thrill, the thought of possibly falling out of the seat at 400' and splatting down onto the earth - nope, not scary.  Probably because I jumped out of planes for too many years in the Army. But on Iron Dragon, all I can think of is it somehow the train came off the track, and sank into the water, and I couldn't get out of my safety restraint - well, the image really scares me.    I always do my best to leave as much room as I can between me and the restraint, but I'm not as thin as I used to be so that's usually pretty futile!  Can you tell I don't like this ride?!   Do you see why I didn't go into the Navy?  

Okay, I never claimed to be normal!!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, and this post is for everyone!

Does anyone else remember (I was in HS) when the Gemini was "The biggest, baddest, tallest, fastest rollercoaster in the WORLD!!"?  (You have to channel the commercials and ads with the emphasis on the last word).  With huge lines and everyone all hyped up about it?  And now it's more of a kiddie/starter coaster!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

happy birthday to mac!  Hope it's a good one!


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back mac!!!Hope you have a wonderful day & get everything you wish for


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Happy Birthday Mac!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Get it?  Mac?    )  Okay, sorry!



DITTO!!


----------



## circelli

I hope you are having a GREAT day mac!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Still working on those countdown calendars...I am almost finished


----------



## keishashadow

dawnna u know we're waiting for the pic

marci if u 'liked' that one, u should ride the one @ busch gardens in williamsburg, same thing, way more scary-cool

btw, the mac was a hoot!

i do hope mac had a few minutes for herself yesterday, not sure mac is quite bac yet.


----------



## macraven

tanks homies for the bd greetings.

home last night and today doing everything to catch up at the dump here until i head back to st louis on saturday night.

this is my second chance of the day to get to the computer. 

i should be able to move my parental units (by the end of august) to an assisted living place near me.
my days on  I-55 will then be over........


marcie and minnie jack, you know i would know what that was.

kewl........

take care, hold down the fort and will see youse all when i can.


----------



## keishashadow

mac don't go...stay & play

1st read i thought it said

hold down the fart

we wuvs u, hurry back...there's a trip to finish planning


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey mac,Happy B-DAY.come back if ya have a chance before you have to leave again and post.We all missed ya...*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey mac,Happy B-DAY.come back if ya have a chance before you have to leave again and post.We all missed ya...*



ok, i'm posting.....

now, what did i win?


----------



## Marquibiri

happy bday Mac!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

tanks homie. 





insomnia hitting me again.

the one night i thought i could go to bed early and catch some zzzzzzz's.
dang!


i need another person for a game of cards.

should it be go fish or old maid tonight......


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Looks like alot of peeps going to HHN the 1"st weekend.Make sure you post your dates on my thread homies..*



need a link please..........
can't find it, but then, i am quite blonde at times.


----------



## Tinker-tude

MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      


You have been very missed, young lady.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Oh, and so happy you'll be able to have your parents close by and well-cared for. That must be a huge relief and a weight off your shoulders.

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Coach81

Morning everyone.. TGIF!!!

Last night at our first-ever football game at the new private school I am coaching at... 

We played badly, but still defeated our opponents (they were very, very bad) 64-0.


----------



## patster734

I'll add my

*Happy Birthday, Mac!!*

wish too.


----------



## minniejack

I just realized that I'll never forget Mac's b-day again--same as my DD's--she turned 17 yesterday.  Course we are still eating the cake from Disney for breakfast--yummy. 

DS survived 1st day of high school w/o any phone calls to the principal.  Although, I did have to email him about crap that DD is STILL dealing with from the NYC trip from June.  Justice hopefully will finally be served.

Keisha not sure if that's a misspellhold down the fart


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies thought I would stop by and say hi since I haven't been on for awhile and hope everyone is doing good *


----------



## keishashadow

hey StL


Coach81 said:


> Morning everyone.. TGIF!!!
> 
> Last night at our first-ever football game at the new private school I am coaching at...
> 
> We played badly, but still defeated our opponents (they were very, very bad) 64-0.


 
never, ever, question a win



minniejack said:


> I just realized that I'll never forget Mac's b-day again--same as my DD's--she turned 17 yesterday. Course we are still eating the cake from Disney for breakfast--yummy.
> 
> DS survived 1st day of high school w/o any phone calls to the principal. Although, I did have to email him about crap that DD is STILL dealing with from the NYC trip from June. Justice hopefully will finally be served.
> 
> Keisha not sure if that's a misspellhold down the fart


nope

happy birthday to ur DD too, 17 is such an interesting age

need justice?  call judge dredd...candidate for worst movie ever

wonder if mac won the card game? DH working until 4 am, don't think evena good hand of cards would keep me up that late


----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone is having a safe and happy weekend!!

The DH and I are going to my cousins Stag & Doe (party) tonight...in a Drive Shed 
Kids are at a sleepover 
I will have pics of my FINISHED countdown calendars tomorrow night!!!!!


----------



## minniejack

circelli said:


> I hope that everyone is having a safe and happy weekend!!



We went to the Canada show at Disney.  We've been repeating the CM for the past 2 weeks.  She stood in front of the room with the most bored expression in the world, repeated everything in a flat monotone.  "Welcome to Oh, Canada..."  Everyone in the audience was cracking up.  I was even telling my son's cello teacher about her because she just got back from playing with a symphony in Toronto.


----------



## keishashadow

dawnna - woo-hoo, i've partied lots of different places, pretty sure never in a drive shed (what the heck is it)?

mj - english or french version lol? I never get past lecellier.  Im sure the film is lovely, just that i boycot any attraction that makes you stand throughout it there's a reason the carousel of progress is still around, best rest stop in WDW

back to snoozy pre-season game, step it up boys


----------



## SharkyGoddess

sneaking through to say HELLO!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies thought I would stop by and say hi since I haven't been on for awhile and hope everyone is doing good *



*Hang around Lawernce(sp),we missed ya!!*



circelli said:


> I hope that everyone is having a safe and happy weekend!!
> 
> *I'm having a great time,with a few cold ones!!!
> *
> The DH and I are going to my cousins Stag & Doe (party) tonight...in a Drive Shed
> Kids are at a sleepover
> I will have pics of my FINISHED countdown calendars tomorrow night!!!!!



 *The way it sounds,well,CRAZY!!*


SharkyGoddess said:


> sneaking through to say HELLO!!!!!



*Don't be a stranger.You should post more on this thread..WHY NOT!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*THEY CALL ME,THE MIDNIGHT RIDER!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA*


----------



## circelli

Let me say....it was a good time 

A drive shed is on a farm like a barn.....stag & doe is a patry ppl have to raise money before their wedding

What you have all been waiting for ....my count down calendars 

Green one is for my boys, the purple one is for the girls.....


----------



## SharkyGoddess

@Circelli I love your calendars! Great job!


----------



## minniejack

Circelli...  But that's just way too much work for me...I can't even keep up with a calendar that's made up...too much blonde, I guess

first day of HS for DD, she'll be a junior this year.  She did her undercover police work last week and made over $110 for about 4 hrs of work.  She attempts to purchase cigarettes and if they sell to her, then the store gets fined.  The undercover policeman last year told all the stores if they didn't sell to her that they did a good job.  This year she had 3 different counties and the  guys didn't do that.  Now, she's somewhat embarrassed to go into our local Kroger store because the one guy might think she smokes.


----------



## Marquibiri

Circelli, amazing! Those calendars are faaaaantastic!

Marquibiri


----------



## yankeepenny

only 40 days and 40 nights......i am half packed and i wanna go now!


----------



## minniejack

Marqibiri

And keep posting Yankeepenny--haven't seen you for a few months. (and before that it was a whole year!!)



just got a text from DD.  The nerve of her ****** strings teacher--you all remember the one from the NYC trip that IMHO if he'd have handled the theft problem, then she wouldn't still be getting crap on facebook, etc.  Well, she worked to get a mythology class into her schedule, which meant no lunch and no his class. It's been settled since Aug 2 when counselors went back to work.  She got to school and she now has his class--with the freshmen--and not mythology.  And because mythology is so popular, she probably won't be able to put it back.  Jack***

she oughta just quit completely and save us all one big headache


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> hey StL
> 
> 
> never, ever, question a win
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> happy birthday to ur DD too, 17 is such an interesting age
> 
> need justice?  call judge dredd...candidate for worst movie ever
> 
> wonder if mac won the card game? DH working until 4 am, don't think evena good hand of cards would keep me up that late



So true, Keisha.. so true!!!  We go for 2-0 this Thursday...


----------



## Coach81

Circelli.. awesome calendars.. 

Doing the "little extra things" really ramps up the excitement for everyone!  Congrats.. and enjoy them!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wow! The calendars are totally awesome! Love, love, love it! 

It is a totally wet, rainy day for me. It's also predicted to be that way for one day of our Uni vacation. I'm thinking we should spend the day at US, because of the many indoor rides. What do you do for a rainy day at USO? We will also have a rental car...

Maria


----------



## circelli

I am glad you homies like the calendars 

I am getting so excited for our trip now that maybe I should heva made 1 for me too....NOT 

My kids don't start school until September 7 so I still have a couple weeks to go....then what??????? I will miss them momentarly then I will be free!!!!!! 

Weather is cooling down here now, does that mean no more beach days????
We went to the beach yesterday, it was overcast but the water was beutiful


----------



## keishashadow

penny40 days & 40 nights, sounds downright biblical



SharkyGoddess said:


> sneaking through to say HELLO!!!!!


 
shark, shark


donaldduck352 said:


> *THEY CALL ME,THE MIDNIGHT RIDER!!!!*
> 
> _*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA*_


 
long as you're not tied to the whipping post, don't eat a peach

dawnna - a good idea ive never heard of to help the happy couple, only thing we have like that is bridal dances where u get a shot for a contribution during the reception.  ps u r a crafty one, very nice work!

maria u made me think (head hurts now lol) we've never had a day start out rainy @ Universal? we've had our share of pm showers. I think US is a plan, guess u could always catch a flick @ citiwalk & hope it blows over

mj - what an interesting experience for your DD.

okay, need some input please...

*has anybody done Discovery Cove*? it's on my bucket list, but it's always been too pricey for us to consider. The rates are good w/AMEX promo (either $149 or $199 our dates & it includes 1 park admission good for 14 days). 

It'd be cheaper than buying MYW tix for upcoming trip. we have the Give A Day Vouchers & some leftover non-expiring ones, so we'd still do 2 or 3 days @ WDW before moving over to U.

We've enjoyed SeaWorld last Dec.  was considering Busch Gardens, driving down 1 day. Haven't been there in over 30 years. Not a fan of BG in Williamsburg, yet im sure we'd have had a better time if we hadn't gone on such a busy day & only able to ride 3 rides.

Any thoughts on BG being worth the drive down?park hours only 10am to 6 pm.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha....BG is way different than it was 30 years ago.  We went for the first time in forever a couple of years ago and had a good time.  They ramped up the coaster/ride situation big time.

Discovery Cove seems like such a waste to me.  For all that money you are only actually swimming with the dolphins for 30 or so minutes. $5 bucks a minutes seems a little steep to me.


----------



## keishashadow

glad to hear BG has improved.  I have guidebook im going to need to drag out before i decide.  

yep the cost of DCove has been hard to swallow thus far, haven't see it under $300 pp our dates in the past.

im doing new math factoring in cost of included breakfast, lunch, snacks & an open bar, BG admission & ma/pa can hit $150 easy without factoring in flipper time.


----------



## yankeepenny

I know someone who swam with the dolphins at DC.  in my opinion, it is not worth it. 

It is practically worth  a one night stay someplace.  or more than a 1 day ticket.  or , a lot of mickey bars................


----------



## minniejack

I'm thinking you could go to Myrtle Beach and swim with the dolphins for free.  or sharks like we did last year  right beside us--eeks  We got out of that water pretty darn quick!

I read, I think in Reader's Digest a few years ago, that if you are ever in the ocean at all then you've probably been within about 5 ft of a shark...I can say this now that summer is almost over
http://thestir.cafemom.com/in_the_news/107547/sharks_are_everywhere_what_to


----------



## Coach81

Working through the week 

Busy with teaching, coaching, personal training, and the family.. but it all makes the time go by...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

whew... having to have one of my teens at school before 6:45 is killing me! I am not a morning person any way but geez... even the birds were rubbing their eyes and looking at me with their angry beaks wondering why I woke THEM up!

How is everyone else's morning going?


----------



## minniejack

SharkyGoddess said:


> whew... having to have one of my teens at school before 6:45 is killing me! I am not a morning person any way but geez... even the birds were rubbing their eyes and looking at me with their angry beaks wondering why I woke THEM up!
> 
> How is everyone else's morning going?



It gets better.  DD and Ds are both at the same school this year, so she can drive them both and they can sleep in until a whopping 6:15 am.  As soon as she gets her parking pass and figures out the best place to park, I'm sure that time will get later and later.


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> I know someone who swam with the dolphins at DC. in my opinion, it is not worth it.
> 
> It is practically worth a one night stay someplace. or more than a 1 day ticket. or , a lot of *mickey bars*................


 
i'll admit to not liking mickey bars, i speak in terms of dolewhips!

need to decide pronto, my ticker rolled over to 40 days today too

mj i always wondered if the dolphins we'd watch from our balcony might be sharks lol have seen my share of them caught not to far out on the piers in MB


----------



## Coach81

SharkyGoddess said:


> whew... having to have one of my teens at school before 6:45 is killing me! I am not a morning person any way but geez... even the birds were rubbing their eyes and looking at me with their angry beaks wondering why I woke THEM up!
> 
> How is everyone else's morning going?



I'm usually up before 6 am to carry myself across town for school (25 mins).  Perhaps in the next year and a half I may jump ship to a private school about 8 mins from my house..

I've become somewhat of a morning person over the last few years.. usually up around 5 or so...but paw paw is in bed before 9 pm most nights


----------



## Worfiedoodles

My new copy of Universal Orlando 2011 came in yesterday's mail! Now I can't wait to dive into it. My 2009 copy is pretty much worn out. Can't wait to read all the updates. 

I am so ready to go, now if I just had a great TR to read to get me motivated...  

Well, that's not exactly true since I haven't packed item one, but I do have a list and a lovely pile accumulating...

I am seriously all over the DIS Uni threads these days way too much, just can't seem to focus on the pesky work 

Maria


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies  hope everyone is doing fine this week.



keishashadow said:


> *has anybody done Discovery Cove*? it's on my bucket list, but it's always been too pricey for us to consider. The rates are good w/AMEX promo (either $149 or $199 our dates & it includes 1 park admission good for 14 days).



We did DC last year for DD's graduation present.  She did the dolphin swim(which cost $100 extra)and loved it, they even let DS & I pet the dolphin and get into pics if we wanted.  We had a great time and for us it was worth it especially when you consider the free food, SW admission and free beer included in the admission price.  You would think that it would be the most relaxing day of our vacation, but we were more tired after DC than on any other day of our 14 day vacation, I guess it was all that swimming.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies  hope everyone is doing fine this week.
> 
> 
> 
> We did DC last year for DD's graduation present. She did the dolphin swim(which cost $100 extra)and loved it, they even let DS & I pet the dolphin and get into pics if we wanted. We had a great time and for us it was worth it especially when you consider the free food, SW admission and free beer included in the admission price. You would think that it would be the most relaxing day of our vacation, but *we were more tired after DC than on any other day of our 14 day vacation*, I guess it was all that swimming.


 
so true, glad u reminded me of that for scheduling the next day.  At risk of sounding like a lushdo you remember if they offered any spirits besides bud beer (yuck).  how was the grub?

maria is that the kelly m book?


----------



## tink1957

I think they had cheap mixed drinks(margaritas & daquris) for around $3.00, if I'm not mistaken, ahem..... I had maybe 5 beers so my vision may have been a little blurred


----------



## Worfiedoodles

It is the Kelly M book! The cover is quite different. I'm looking forward to reading it. I enjoy his writing style. 

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> so true, glad u reminded me of that for scheduling the next day.  At risk of sounding like a lushdo you remember if they offered any spirits besides bud beer (yuck).  how was the grub?




I'm a fellow Bud not liker also.I've been known to walk 1/2way around a park to getta ML.

Couple years ago,we were going to do DC.But bieng a Fla res we already got BG and SW passes.Pay for a day,come back all year thing.So the cost just did'nt outwiegh the trip there.One day I will,I love dolphins.

I did find some info for youre reading pleasure tho.

http://www.discoverycove.com/Explore/Dining.aspx

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2539657

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=169631

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...3-Reviews-Discovery_Cove-Orlando_Florida.html

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2497952

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2149151


----------



## yankeepenny

Bud used to be the cheapest decades ago. But if you are not feeling any pain, it all does taste the same.


----------



## yankeepenny

Do any of you who stayed at RP happen to remember or know about where on the property the self  laundry area is?
I cannot find it anywhere on any site. Then again, I am probably not looking in the right area. 


38 1/2 days.


----------



## minniejack

morning

whatever happened to Scottlass and Donald getting the coffee??  I like mine black--no sugar, no cream please.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

yankeepenny said:


> Do any of you who stayed at RP happen to remember or know about where on the property the self  laundry area is?
> I cannot find it anywhere on any site. Then again, I am probably not looking in the right area.
> 
> 
> 38 1/2 days.



It's on the ground floor, outside of Tower 1 by the pool. You walk outside of the Tower 1 pool exit and it's immediately to your right. 

Maria


----------



## circelli

This is not for sure *yankeepenny *but I think there are laundry facilities in each of the towers at the bottom floors.....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oops! I didn't mean to be so definitive -- we've always stayed in Tower 1, so I knew about those...I didn't mean there couldn't be others! 

We have our fourth totally rainy, yucky day in a row. I really wouldn't mind seeing some sun...I guess I may have to go to FL to get it! 

Still no packing last night, actually, no progress at all. DH asked to pick me up late from work so he could stay and get some stuff done, and by the time we got home it was too late to start working. Tonight will be better. I made sure I can't just go to bed because my sheets are in the washer  I will have to get busy, and it's just as well because time is running out!

Oh, and in the "Seriously?" category, I just found out my boss is going to be at USO with her family for the exact same days. They're not staying onsite, but it is highly likely we will run into them. I just reminded my ds that her daughters have two mommies, I just wouldn't want him to say something awkward and not realize it. My boss is awesome, but I was really hoping to get away from work  She said she wouldn't even say, "Hi!", but I told her that was silly! She also told me she'd probably ask me for the tip of the day, since I seem to always be in the know about Orlando theme parks. I told her about the 10% off for AAA, and she was happy to hear it. I also warned her to get there early for HP, I have a bad feeling they are in for some long waits. We'll be heading out of the area around 9am, assuming we can get in at 7:30! Just a little excited 

Maria


----------



## Coach81

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oops! I didn't mean to be so definitive -- we've always stayed in Tower 1, so I knew about those...I didn't mean there couldn't be others!
> 
> We have our fourth totally rainy, yucky day in a row. I really wouldn't mind seeing some sun...I guess I may have to go to FL to get it!
> 
> Still no packing last night, actually, no progress at all. DH asked to pick me up late from work so he could stay and get some stuff done, and by the time we got home it was too late to start working. Tonight will be better. I made sure I can't just go to bed because my sheets are in the washer  I will have to get busy, and it's just as well because time is running out!
> 
> Oh, and in the "Seriously?" category, I just found out my boss is going to be at USO with her family for the exact same days. They're not staying onsite, but it is highly likely we will run into them. I just reminded my ds that her daughters have two mommies, I just wouldn't want him to say something awkward and not realize it. My boss is awesome, but I was really hoping to get away from work  She said she wouldn't even say, "Hi!", but I told her that was silly! She also told me she'd probably ask me for the tip of the day, since I seem to always be in the know about Orlando theme parks. I told her about the 10% off for AAA, and she was happy to hear it. I also warned her to get there early for HP, I have a bad feeling they are in for some long waits. We'll be heading out of the area around 9am, assuming we can get in at 7:30! Just a little excited
> 
> Maria



Sounds great, have a wonderful time.. with your boss


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Sounds great, have a wonderful time.. with your boss


  Here's her tip--she should've stayed on site  (FOTL).


----------



## Worfiedoodles

minniejack said:


> Here's her tip--she should've stayed on site  (FOTL).



Oh, I know! When she found out I was staying onsite she said, "Wow, that's really expensive." I told her I have an annual pass since I knew we would be making 3 trips within a year, and so I got a really good rate -- turns out it's about the same rate she's paying for offsite. They could have bought one AP, and it would have ended up being a bargain, I think. 

I suspect she's going to come back and say how long the lines for HP are, and how they wished they would have stayed onsite...but she didn't ask me before they planned this trip -- that would have been the best tip of all!  

I really hope we don't pass them as we go through an Express entrance while they're stuck in a long line -- I just thought of that -- now that would by creepy, and it's totally possible! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> morning
> 
> whatever happened to Scottlass and* Donald getting the coffee*?? I like mine black--no sugar, no cream please.


 
im happy with the 'links' i gotthanx never thought to check out TripA duh

maria that coincidence is akin to getting struck by lightening i'd think.  I'd be feeling the same way


----------



## yankeepenny

thanks for the laundry tips. 
i love the fact that i can half pack for orlando, and have wayyyyyy more room for bringing home stuff. 


loving DH ate all the mickey krispy treats from the meal plan. 

they should make shrek krispy treats.


----------



## Coach81

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh, I know! When she found out I was staying onsite she said, "Wow, that's really expensive." I told her I have an annual pass since I knew we would be making 3 trips within a year, and so I got a really good rate -- turns out it's about the same rate she's paying for offsite. They could have bought one AP, and it would have ended up being a bargain, I think.
> 
> I suspect she's going to come back and say how long the lines for HP are, and how they wished they would have stayed onsite...but she didn't ask me before they planned this trip -- that would have been the best tip of all!
> 
> I really hope we don't *pass them as we go through an Express entrance *while they're stuck in a long line -- I just thought of that -- now that would by creepy, and it's totally possible!
> 
> Maria



Oh, it's gonna happen!!!


----------



## circelli

*Maria *: just smile and wave 

I wonder if mac got her parents closer to her so she doesn't have to drive so much and so far   We are still thinking about ya homie


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ok, Homies -- this is my last post before we leave tomorrow. I have a million things still to do, and we can't wait to get to WWOHP! I have to do time at the SIL's first, but then we head to Orlando and I am checking into RPR and checking out HP! After last January's frigid vacation, it feels like I haven't had a fun FL sunny one in forever! Last minute tips and suggestions gladly accepted! Everyone have an awesome Labor Day Weekend! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, Homies -- this is my last post before we leave tomorrow. I have a million things still to do, and we can't wait to get to WWOHP! I have to do time at the SIL's first, but then we head to Orlando and I am checking into RPR and checking out HP! After last January's frigid vacation, it feels like I haven't had a fun FL sunny one in forever! Last minute tips and suggestions gladly accepted! Everyone have an awesome Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> Maria


 
as frankie goes to hollywood said...

Relax, we expect u back all rested w/TR in hand

ever open up ur spam folder & find a surprise? ive a free birthday burger waiting for me @ red robin tonight

last i talked to mac she was working diligently trying to make things right.  She's a force to be reckoned withand will see this thru to best outcome.

im glad i have a son for back-to-school shopping, a couple hours online & presto he's semi-outfitted


----------



## tink1957

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, Homies -- this is my last post before we leave tomorrow. I have a million things still to do, and we can't wait to get to WWOHP! I have to do time at the SIL's first, but then we head to Orlando and I am checking into RPR and checking out HP! After last January's frigid vacation, it feels like I haven't had a fun FL sunny one in forever! Last minute tips and suggestions gladly accepted! Everyone have an awesome Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> Maria



For what it's worth, my advice is to get to HP early, try the singles line for FJ after you go thru the regular line once, take an afternoon break and have a blast!  Here's some mummydust for a wonderful & safe trip


----------



## minniejack

Yay me!!!
I made it a whole day with my mother shopping and I didn't kill myself....


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!

Been a very long time since I have popped over to my old stomping ground!  I'm so happy to see so many familiar "faces"!

Just wanted to say hello and I hope I get more opportunities to pop on over here!


----------



## marciemi

Katie!!!!!  Welcome back!!  

So how goes married life?  When do you start back to school?  Are you still teaching the munchkins health lessons?  




Maria - have a GREAT trip!  I'll look forward to hearing all about it!  We're trying to decide if we should try to cram WWOHP into our already-too-short trip to WDW in January so interested in hearing opinions!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi Marcie!

Married life is great, we just did major construction on the house and are now in a great deal of debt, but we are happy!

We start school the Tuesday after Labor Day and yup, I'm still teaching Health, but I am now the Department Chairperson!  Yippee!

Ho is everything on your end??  The boys are getting big and so grown up!


----------



## circelli

Have fun Maria!!!

Thanks for the little tidbit about mac....she will welcome this vacation when it arrives

The weekend is almost here, I think the beach is in the cards for us


----------



## SharkyGoddess

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!!

To those leaving for their trips, HAVE FUN, and for those of us still waiting and planning, HAPPY PLANNING! 

Too little sleep and too little coffee and this is the result you get LOL


----------



## Coach81

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, Homies -- this is my last post before we leave tomorrow. I have a million things still to do, and we can't wait to get to WWOHP! I have to do time at the SIL's first, but then we head to Orlando and I am checking into RPR and checking out HP! After last January's frigid vacation, it feels like I haven't had a fun FL sunny one in forever! Last minute tips and suggestions gladly accepted! Everyone have an awesome Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> Maria



Have a great time!!!  Enjoy HP, and come back and tell us all about it!!!  We'll be returning to UF next summer!!!  Tell Harry hello for us.


----------



## minniejack

I don't know if I'm crazy or not--I'm sure you all have already come to the obvious conclusion that I am.... 

Here's the deal...I rec'd this mass email from the gluten intolerance group that a 16 yr old Italian boy needs a host family for a stay in America.  He needs to be gluten free and needs to be placed with a family that knows the intricacies of gf living.  I'm thinking, hey, that family could be us.  I made the preliminary emails and phone calls.  Now, DH is having major what ifs:  what if he kills us in the middle of the night, what if he rapes our daughter, what if he drinks...what if is father is from a major crime family from Italy?... 

DD's boyfriend is throwing his 2 cents into the mix--he already wants to move in with us because HIS mom shouldn't have the kids she does--all she cares about his tanning, smoking, drinking and raising her 5 pugs...She even wants to charge him $200 for rent money--she says its to cover for insurance and a 3rd car...  And both boys will be 17 within 6 days of each other in November

What do you all think????  I just don't know.  I hate friction.


----------



## yankeepenny

Chances are he is from a good home. Those kids get checked out even more now than ever before. I would bet his mother and father are just as concerned as you. 
This would be a good learning curve of patience and trust for your daughter and the boyfriend. 
It is a wonderful thing you are doing. 
My sister hosted  several times and her family enjoyed it.


----------



## keishashadow

Liliana, just born






looks just like her dad did, who looks just like me'cept he's a dude





what's better than that new baby smell?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Liliana, just born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks just like her dad did, who looks just like me'cept he's a dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's better than that new baby smell?



Awwwww CONGRATULATIONS 

She is so gorgeous..........and that new baby smell....mmmmmmmmm 

And what a beautiful name  she has.

You do make a lovely Grandmother 

Congratulations again. xx


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Liliana, just born



Wow - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!    That's an awesome pic - she looks great for a new baby!  (Mine always looked so scrunched up!).  Congratulations to you and the whole family!  Woo hoo!


----------



## minniejack

She's beautiful!!  And that hair!  Wow! She has gorgeous hair!


So are you already planning grandma days at Uni and Kennywood??


----------



## keishashadow

ha ha u know im planning those trips w/grandkids, gotta get them off on the right foot!

naturally, i think she's beautiful, must say mine all were bit jaundiced & needed to go under the lights, she looked like a couple days old baby from the get-go, going to be hard not to spoil her


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats, Keisha!!!!  She looks beautiful!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Congratulations Grand-mama!  She's beautiful!


----------



## bubba's mom

Congrats again....

methinks one year you'll be making an appt at BBB


----------



## keishashadow

i think ma & pa can handle that appt, i'm not girly, girl type, more inclined to take her out on a sea raycer

they're coming home tomorrow, had to go feed my grand dog, i decorated the outside of their house & some inside too, DS's car now has big pink bow on it.

always wanted to TP my kids


----------



## circelli

*keisha *your granddaughter is BEAUTIFUL 
CONGRATULATIONS.....
*donald* is it you that I believe is up to be a grandpa?????

please tell me if I am wrong


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> *keisha *your granddaughter is BEAUTIFUL
> CONGRATULATIONS.....
> *donald* is it you that I believe is up to be a grandpa?????
> 
> please tell me if I am wrong



*Congrats kiesha,thats a beautiful baby..

Yup,I,m next in line.DD is 39weeks now,so anytime.Can't wait.
Tell me all you mums out there,do women get EMOTIANAL when there that close to giving birth?DD cries out of know where at times.

With my 2,I was on the road working most of the time so I don't know if DW was or not!!*


----------



## tink1957

*Congrats keisha, what a beautiful grandbaby you've got!* I know you just can't wait to spoil her rotten.

*donald, yes we do tend to get emotional before and after giving birth, so get ready grandpa.*

We just got back from the best Braves game ever...they were down in the 9th and came back to win with a walk off homer
Now our curse is lifted...we've been to 7 games in the last few years and lost every one....I was beginning to think it was me.

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## RAPstar

Congrats on the grandbaby, Janet!! 

Hi, everyone else.


----------



## Coach81

Congrats and may God bless!!!!  Looks like another Homie has been brought into the world!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

and today is our 1st day of skool here, anticipated to be followed by strike announcement

donald's next up to batid give DD a bye as to being hormonal, the FLA heat/humidity has to be nasty to go thru when preggie.  Does she know what' she's having yet (don't say a baby).

need to check andy's TR, so many homies getting ready to invade the parks

after last night's FB game im thinking my team is going to have a really long & ugly season (on the field who knows if our resident idjit bad boy will be able to contain himself).  wish they'd trade him


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> and today is our 1st day of skool here, anticipated to be followed by strike announcement
> I hate when I read that type of stuff
> 
> after last night's FB game im thinking my team is going to have a really long & ugly season (on the field who knows if our resident idjit bad boy will be able to contain himself).  wish they'd trade him



Told DH to turn it off--I couldn't watch anymore

DD did her personal best in her cross country meet--she's not a runner--she's in it for the social atmosphere, but she did okay with 29 mins for 3.1 miles

It was DS' first race--he is a runner--and he got 23 mins and didn't even break a sweat--was high fiving people, sticking out his tongue when he went bye--I'm thinking he could've maybe pushed himself a little and gotten better??? Not bad for a freshmen, though.  Now that he knows what to do, hopefully, he'll push himself a little next race.


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> donald's next up to batid give DD a bye as to being hormonal, the FLA heat/humidity has to be nasty to go thru when preggie.  Does she know what' she's having yet (don't say a baby).



*It's a girl!!She is naming her Cheyenne Nichole'ray.Not what I wanted but its not my choice.My choice was Madison Sean (last name here),trying to keep with our Irish heritage.But I'm gonna love my little angel no matter what name DD gives her.*


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations Mr Duck.........Hope all is well with mum and baby Cheyenne 

Enjoy spoiling her now she`s here


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *It's a girl!!She is naming her Cheyenne Nichole'ray.Not what I wanted but its not my choice.My choice was Madison Sean (last name here),trying to keep with our Irish heritage.But I'm gonna love my little angel no matter what name DD gives her.*



Congrats!!! Pictures!!!
You know if you have enough beers in ya' then Cheyenne could sound like Sean


----------



## Coach81

Congrats to you!!!!  May God bless you, and your family!!!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *It's a girl!!She is naming her Cheyenne Nichole'ray.Not what I wanted but its not my choice.My choice was Madison Sean (last name here),trying to keep with our Irish heritage.But I'm gonna love my little angel no matter what name DD gives her.*


 
im thinking maybe cheyenne hasn't arrived & donald's just gearing up, if not i'll dance anyway& wait for pics

ps if u really dislike the name, call her whatever u want as nickname...will drive ur DD crazy...payback & all lol.  Im still working on one for my GD hee hee

mj i know nuttin re running, except u should do it fast if being chased by a bear.


----------



## circelli

donald is the baby here?
Congratulations if she is


----------



## donaldduck352

*No not yet.Someone asked if we knew what it's gonna be and did we pick a name.But anyday now.I'll deff post pics..*


----------



## keishashadow

donald when is ur DD due date?

humpty hump day, somebody's garbage (mac u really need to do the shout out, come back homie asap u r missed)

not sure if i mentioned (we're still looking around for the best offershow me 'da money) but jr got early acceptance for fall of 2011


----------



## Coach81

Looking forward to the pics!!!

Meantime.. the Lions are hoping to bounce back.. we took one on the chin here this past week (my high school football team).. we take on a team out of Mississippi tomorrow.. gonna be a LONG BUS RIDE.. but hopefully we can get back to our winning ways!!!

Next topic of discussion:  To stay onsight at club level next summer for our return trip to USF.. or to rent a "vacation home"..

Wife loves the added room and ameneties.. she says the price is nice as well.

I want my CLUB LEVEL.. (looking at HRH)..

Your thoughts???


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> donald when is ur DD due date?
> 
> humpty hump day, somebody's garbage (mac u really need to do the shout out, come back homie asap u r missed)ditto!!
> 
> not sure if i mentioned (we're still looking around for the best offershow me 'da money) but jr got early acceptance for fall of 2011


hey my kids did a tennis camp there a few years ago--hope he gets one of the new dorms--those are sweet.


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Looking forward to the pics!!!
> 
> Meantime.. the Lions are hoping to bounce back.. we took one on the chin here this past week (my high school football team).. we take on a team out of Mississippi tomorrow.. gonna be a LONG BUS RIDE.. but hopefully we can get back to our winning ways!!!
> 
> Next topic of discussion:  To stay onsight at club level next summer for our return trip to USF.. or to rent a "vacation home"..
> 
> Wife loves the added room and ameneties.. she says the price is nice as well.
> 
> I want my CLUB LEVEL.. (looking at HRH)..
> 
> Your thoughts???



remind her....FOTL FOTL FOTL FOTL 

I don't know about HRH, but can you still just get the standard and then add on club when you get there for about $65--maybe call and talk to someone.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> donald when is ur DD due date?
> 
> humpty hump day, somebody's garbage (mac u really need to do the shout out, come back homie asap u r missed)
> 
> not sure if i mentioned (we're still looking around for the best offershow me 'da money) but jr got early acceptance for fall of 2011



Congrats to your son Janet!  

We're heavily in the midst of college applications for son #2 as well - had his NROTC interview yesterday and we need to do 5 college applications for that.  One has to be a public school, so he's going with University of Michigan for that (which I'm betting 99% the odds will be the one they offer him), but also some "reach" private schools including MIT & Carnegie Mellon - isn't that out your way?  He's hoping to major in nuclear engineering and go submarines - yeah, THAT sounds fun!  

First day of school today for the riffraff - as soon as they get home we're driving down to Milwaukee and flying out to Parents' Weekend at the Air Force Academy - first time seeing Matt since mid-June!  So I'm sure I'll have more pictures to torment you all with next week!


----------



## keishashadow

another FOTL vote to the whatever power

marci enjoy your visit w/DS! we can drive to CMU in less than 45 min if no traffic or construction...it took us almost 2 hours to get to the hospital where grandbaby was born this weekend due to tieups...another 4 years & counting

jr earned scholarship back in grade/middle school to CMU for C-Mites program (enrichment classes during school year & summer).  he enjoyed it for many years; but just too rigourous for his tastes these days. PITT (next door) is still in the loop but it boggles my mind to pay for room/board when normally he could easily drive.  fyi, CMU is 'the' top school in the burg, but their students hang w/the party crowd in Oakland too...it's something to see how the kids spill into the streets having 'fun'.

btw, The ROTC recruiters r driving me nutz!!!   Apparently, they need bodies/quotas to fill?   they keep trying to entice him to sign up by saying he can bow out if he chooses, after 1st year's tuition/expenses paid 100% by uncle sam w/o commitment. sounds just too good to be true to me (the couple of recruiters we've dealt with remind me of used car salesmen). I keep telling them to put it in writing, they tell me it doesn't work that way lol.


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> remind her....FOTL FOTL FOTL FOTL
> 
> I don't know about HRH, but can you still just get the standard and then add on club when you get there for about $65--maybe call and talk to someone.





keishashadow said:


> another FOTL vote to the whatever power
> 
> marci enjoy your visit w/DS! we can drive to CMU in less than 45 min if no traffic or construction...it took us almost 2 hours to get to the hospital where grandbaby was born this weekend due to tieups...another 4 years & counting
> 
> jr earned scholarship back in grade/middle school to CMU for C-Mites program (enrichment classes during school year & summer).  he enjoyed it for many years; but just too rigourous for his tastes these days. PITT (next door) is still in the loop but it boggles my mind to pay for room/board when normally he could easily drive.  fyi, CMU is 'the' top school in the burg, but their students hang w/the party crowd in Oakland too...it's something to see how the kids spill into the streets having 'fun'.
> 
> btw, The ROTC recruiters r driving me nutz!!!   Apparently, they need bodies/quotas to fill?   they keep trying to entice him to sign up by saying he can bow out if he chooses, after 1st year's tuition/expenses paid 100% by uncle sam w/o commitment. sounds just too good to be true to me (the couple of recruiters we've dealt with remind me of used car salesmen). I keep telling them to put it in writing, they tell me it doesn't work that way lol.



Yeah.. I'm going to be pretty firm here.  I let her know last night.. I _WANT_ my club level and my _FOTL pass_!!!!

I think it will be fine.. she is just trying to save some pennies...


----------



## scotlass

Sup....??

Hey youse, my name is Scotlass and Im a proud redhead !!!

Hope youse have been and continue to be good,Im just stickin ma nose in to see if Mac is back.

If not and any of youse guys are in touch with her please give her all my best.


Take care of you and yours.....oh and Universal for me NEXT MONTH !!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Sup....??
> 
> Hey youse, my name is Scotlass and Im a proud redhead !!!
> 
> Hope youse have been and continue to be good,Im just stickin ma nose in to see if Mac is back.
> 
> If not and any of youse guys are in touch with her please give her all my best.
> 
> 
> Take care of you and yours.....oh and Universal for me NEXT MONTH !!!!!!



*Sup stranger??We were getting worried about ya.Been along time since ya posted.Stick around don't be a stranger..*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Coach81 said:


> I want my CLUB LEVEL.. (looking at HRH)..
> 
> Your thoughts???


We've actually booked club/concierge level at the Polynesian for thr Disney portion of our October trip 



scotlass said:


> oh and Universal for me NEXT MONTH !!!!!!


Us too  ... only 34 more days and we'll be in sunny Orlando!!!  This will be the first year in a long time we won't be spending any major amount of time at HHN or taking part in a RIP tour for HHN


----------



## minniejack

scotlass said:


> Sup....??
> 
> Hey youse, my name is Scotlass and Im a proud redhead !!!
> 
> Hope youse have been and continue to be good,Im just stickin ma nose in to see if Mac is back.
> 
> If not and any of youse guys are in touch with her please give her all my best.
> 
> 
> Take care of you and yours.....oh and Universal for me NEXT MONTH !!!!!!



I was just sayin' the other day that you were supposed to be getting the coffee.


----------



## macraven

Lucy..........I'm home...............done in my best ricky ricardo voice...



the 2 adults that i have always referred to as my parental units are now named the "children".

i hadn't even driven 30 minutes before they both started asking, "are we there yet, how much longer do we have to sit in the car, i have to pee, i 'm hungry, i'm thirsty, i want to have my turn in the front seat..........

the ride home was 7 hours long.

their voices are still echoing in my head.

i kind of have them moved into the home which is only 4 minutes from my dump, my home.

tomorrow i move the rest of their belongings to their apartment.

brother came this evening driving the children's car loaded with the rest of the stuff in the past apartment........


i have no idea where i am going to put all of it. 


i read back a few pages and see homies of the past here.
that is fantastic, so glad you came back home.

i remember when i gave sharkygoddess the shark avatar.
she still has it.

keisha, garbage day was yesterday.

of course no one within my four walls put the trash can out for pickup.


scotlass, woot, i am back for good now.

thanks for asking about me homies.

my "children" are now in the waiting room and i am back in my own bed again.


----------



## minniejack

Mac
 I'm hating the new Frontier service--I'm thinking of going to cable--this internet is as slow as Moses

Oh and I had this "bug" bite on my knee and I'm thinking, "Wow, that really looks like poison ivy, but I haven't been anywhere to get that..."  Then, another spot.  A few hrs. ago I remembered that we went hiking on our farm---ugh---and I can still remember DH saying I don't SEE any poison ivy.  When he gets home from his stupid golf outing tomorrow, I'm going to be like Tiger's ex.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Mac
> I'm hating the new Frontier service--I'm thinking of going to cable--this internet is as slow as Moses
> 
> Oh and I had this "bug" bite on my knee and I'm thinking, "Wow, that really looks like poison ivy, but I haven't been anywhere to get that..."  Then, another spot.  A few hrs. ago I remembered that we went hiking on our farm---ugh---and I can still remember DH saying I don't SEE any poison ivy.  When he gets home from his stupid golf outing tomorrow, I'm going to be like Tiger's ex.





you gonna get 100 million also?


----------



## damo

Welcome home Mac!  I've missed you!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Alll Righty Then (in my best Jim Carrey version-Ace).

mac is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coach81

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We've actually booked club/concierge level at the Polynesian for thr Disney portion of our October trip
> 
> 
> Us too  ... only 34 more days and we'll be in sunny Orlando!!!  This will be the first year in a long time we won't be spending any major amount of time at HHN or taking part in a RIP tour for HHN



Wow.. concierge... 



macraven said:


> Lucy..........I'm home...............done in my best ricky ricardo voice...
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 adults that i have always referred to as my parental units are now named the "children".
> 
> i hadn't even driven 30 minutes before they both started asking, "are we there yet, how much longer do we have to sit in the car, i have to pee, i 'm hungry, i'm thirsty, i want to have my turn in the front seat..........
> 
> the ride home was 7 hours long.
> 
> their voices are still echoing in my head.
> 
> i kind of have them moved into the home which is only 4 minutes from my dump, my home.
> 
> tomorrow i move the rest of their belongings to their apartment.
> 
> brother came this evening driving the children's car loaded with the rest of the stuff in the past apartment........
> 
> 
> i have no idea where i am going to put all of it.
> 
> 
> i read back a few pages and see homies of the past here.
> that is fantastic, so glad you came back home.
> 
> i remember when i gave sharkygoddess the shark avatar.
> she still has it.
> 
> keisha, garbage day was yesterday.
> 
> of course no one within my four walls put the trash can out for pickup.
> 
> 
> scotlass, woot, i am back for good now.
> 
> thanks for asking about me homies.
> 
> my "children" are now in the waiting room and i am back in my own bed again.



I think it is wonderful that you are there for your new "children" now that they are in their golden years...  good for you, Mac.. welcome back bro!


----------



## keishashadow

mac, the prodigal homie's bac

shout out to all the returning homies!

ive never done concierge or club, i do luv hearing all the gory details u guys care to post

mj u going to use an iron or a wood on the mr?

soccer tournie tonight & tomorrow, mr supposed to working double on labor day (darn vacation habit lol); hope to squeeze in a festival maybe if weather co-ops...anybody have any plans?  enjoy


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> you gonna get 100 million also?






keishashadow said:


> mac, the prodigal homie's bac
> 
> shout out to all the returning homies!
> 
> ive never done concierge or club, i do luv hearing all the gory details u guys care to post
> 
> mj u going to use an iron or a wood on the mr?
> 
> soccer tournie tonight & tomorrow, mr supposed to working double on labor day (darn vacation habit lol); hope to squeeze in a festival maybe if weather co-ops...anybody have any plans?  enjoy



I'm thinking of using the new driver that I bought him for father's day

My DH is working this weekend, too--he tells me he'll be home in time to take the kiddos up with me to the Lady GaGa concert at the new Consol Energy building--you know the company that he busts his back for, but he works the holidays and the suits get the weekends off?  And they probably get box seats, too, for everything.


----------



## macraven

*yes, mac is back............
*

i got out of bed at 9:45 cst this morning.


now i know i really am back in my own bed!!


i won't be around much today as i have to unpack the children's van and get it moved into their new assisted living apartment.

i bet i sleep in again tomorrow morning...




*thanks to all for the warm welcoming back.
it means a lot to me.*


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> mac, the prodigal homie's bac
> 
> shout out to all the returning homies!
> 
> ive never done concierge or club, i do luv hearing all the gory details u guys care to post
> 
> mj u going to use an iron or a wood on the mr?
> 
> soccer tournie tonight & tomorrow, mr supposed to working double on labor day (darn vacation habit lol); hope to squeeze in a festival maybe if weather co-ops...anybody have any plans?  enjoy



We played our 3rd game of the season (CCA LIONS high school FB) and played well, beating the other guys 46-0.. everyone played, and we tried our best to kill the clock and just run the ball...we are now 2-1.. and are hoping to continue to play well.. next game is this coming Tuesday.



macraven said:


> *yes, mac is back............
> *
> 
> i got out of bed at 9:45 cst this morning.
> 
> 
> now i know i really am back in my own bed!!
> 
> 
> i won't be around much today as i have to unpack the children's van and get it moved into their new assisted living apartment.
> 
> i bet i sleep in again tomorrow morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thanks to all for the warm welcoming back.
> it means a lot to me.*



You are welcome, Mac!!!


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back mac!  We missed ya 

*coach,*Congrats on your win.  I was considering club level at RPR for our trip, but we won't be in our room enough to warrant the extra $ due to HHN.  Maybe next time.

*mj,*poison ivy stinks, try Technu it dries the rash up quickly, you can find it at Wally world.

We're not doing anything much this weekend in order to save $ for our trip.  

Hope all you homies have a wonderful labor day weekend.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

Cant promise to be around much but as my trip gets closer I might just jump in and go.........



Wooo - Hooo !!!

Hope youse dont mind.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

HEY!!!! I see familiar names!!! Hiddy Y'all!

I'm just getting my comp back up and running after AT&T made changes to my connection and didn't want to admit it. But, I'm back online and happy happy happy!!!   Now I can get back to obsessing over our upcoming trip


----------



## minniejack

Tink--I remembered you had suggested that...so I'm on my way to get some.

DS failed his written driver's test--ummmm, let me think....Did he even open the book???  I told him I wouldn't take him down again until I see him actually READ the book.  He only missed one more than you're allowed, but still....READ THE BOOK

I'm going to give my MIL a break not this coming week, but next week and stay with her mother who is 94.  I seriously am going to go into withdrawal--she doesn't have any computers in the house...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Cant promise to be around much but as my trip gets closer I might just jump in and go.........
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo - Hooo !!!
> 
> Hope youse dont mind.


Nope I won't mind ... just might be doing that myself


----------



## schumigirl

Macraven.........wonderful to see you back on here, and so glad to hear you have your parents close by now. That must be such a relief for you all. 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to me and DH Tom......  18 Years today  

It just feels like yesterday it`s gone by so quickly.   Just hope the next 18 years are as happy 

Off to do  DH is nightshift tonight so no celebrations today, just housework and ironing later  But just over 6 weeks till we get to Orlando  

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## minniejack

Happy Anniversary 

1992 was a special year--I'm sorta wondering after I get the golf club out of My DH's butt, if we'll make it another 18 ourselves

And there must've been a contest for the Lady GaGa tickets while we were on vaca because DH got an email of the winners who rec'd 2 club level box tickets.  Oh, well, ours were free, too, but club level means food


----------



## RAPstar

Just popping on to say hi to my homies! 2 weeks till my Disney trip!!!! Its gonna be weird not going to Universal this year. I'll definitely miss it, and Mythos and Tchoup Chop! lol Hope everyone is well!


----------



## circelli

WELCOME HOME mac 

We just got back from my FIL's trailer since Thursday night....can't say it was great weather but the kids LOVED it!!
School for the kiddies start s tomorrow......22 days and we'll be in Orlando!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

HAPPY TO SEE YOU MAC 

I've been bouncing around all over the boards and some how missed your post 

I think it's wonderful you have your "children" where you can look after them and help them out. That's just WONDERFUL! And yes, I still have my shark avatar and I LOVE it! I was just showing my mom my pre-trip report the other day and she was asking what this and that was and I told her about you crowning me with my little swimmer eating shark. She loved it.

So good to see everyone hopping in and out!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

One month from today we will be flying to sunny warm Orlando, FL for our annual anniversary trip


----------



## keishashadow

i need a rest after busy weekend, have 3 or 4 soccer games on tap this week...what idjit set this schedule?  football is way easier, 1 game a week & everybody's happy

carole - congrats! a bunch of us hitched the same time

coach - big win!  my oldest DS is having withdrawal, he skipped HS coaching this fall (new baby & all), chomping for the indoor football season to start me thinks lol

mj hope ur boogying to lady gaga right now & DH hasn't had close encounter with his driver

lots of campers ready to invade Orlando...natives, batten down the hatches


----------



## Coach81

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> One month from today we will be flying to sunny warm Orlando, FL for our annual anniversary trip



Congrats.. have a wonderful time!!!




keishashadow said:


> i need a rest after busy weekend, have 3 or 4 soccer games on tap this week...what idjit set this schedule?  football is way easier, 1 game a week & everybody's happy
> 
> carole - congrats! a bunch of us hitched the same time
> 
> coach - big win!  my oldest DS is having withdrawal, he skipped HS coaching this fall (new baby & all), chomping for the indoor football season to start me thinks lol
> 
> mj hope ur boogying to lady gaga right now & DH hasn't had close encounter with his driver
> 
> lots of campers ready to invade Orlando...natives, batten down the hatches



Next game is tonight... I don't think our opponent is very good.. I hope we play well.


----------



## keishashadow

not sure which i hate more:  seasonal allergies or stinkbugs


----------



## tlinus

HAI ALL!!!!

Jumping in blind here so a blanket, CONGRATS/HAPPY ANNIVERSARY/HAPPY BIRTHDAY to all of the occasions I have missed.

First full day of school here. one in 10th, one in 6th and one in 3rd. Yes that means 3 different schools, 3 different starting/ending times and 3 different drop off/pick up points. Yay me 

Not going to lie, I have been in such a funk without all mah homies. I think I needed a rehab from the DIS for a bit though. But I am back......

going to go read up on some Harry Potter and such! Have a great day!!!


----------



## minniejack

tlinus said:


> HAI ALL!!!!
> 
> Jumping in blind here so a blanket, CONGRATS/HAPPY ANNIVERSARY/HAPPY BIRTHDAY to all of the occasions I have missed.
> 
> First full day of school here. one in 10th, one in 6th and one in 3rd. Yes that means 3 different schools, 3 different starting/ending times and 3 different drop off/pick up points. Yay me
> 
> Not going to lie, I have been in such a funk without all mah homies. I think I needed a rehab from the DIS for a bit though. But I am back......
> 
> going to go read up on some Harry Potter and such! Have a great day!!!


Welcome back--3 different starting/end times stinks--you'll be one tired homie by the end of this year.

Me and DH just dropped kiddies off at concert, rode up to Mt. Washington, walked and had a nice night at Monterey Bay Fish Grotto--very, yummy crabcakes--gluten free for me  We saw some mighty strange get ups--I don't think the Pittsburgh cops knew who were street walkers and who were concert goers.

And I knew that Lady GaGa's grandparents were from around here and that my sister had gone to school with her mother, but I didn't know until I did some digging after the concert that we had lived in the same little subdivision (about 12 houses) as her grandparents--wow, to think that my DS dressed up like her for Halloween last year and he might've been knocking on their door. They'd be saying, "Granddaughter--you're home..."

So this little area has Brad Paisley and roots to Lady GaGa--not too shabby...


----------



## keishashadow

hmmm...if brad paisley & lady gaga had a baby?  naw

might not just be the working girls or concert crowd duds, chicks in the 'burg like to let it rip

tracie - uve been missed, welcome home


----------



## circelli

First day of school is in the books for my 2 sons 
They LOVED it....Grade 1 and SK

I am left with time to kill!!
Should I get a part time job somewhere???Start my own business???
Any suggestions!!!  Or I could just CLEAN


----------



## Coach81

circelli said:


> First day of school is in the books for my 2 sons
> They LOVED it....Grade 1 and SK
> 
> I am left with time to kill!!
> Should I get a part time job somewhere???Start my own business???
> Any suggestions!!!  Or I could just CLEAN



Stay at home.. enjoy some downtime!!!!

Last night we played our 4th game of the season.. after last night's win we are now 3 - 1.. hopefully we will continue on this roll...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Good morning everyone! Wishing you all a happy middle of the week!


----------



## bubba's mom

Dear Janet...

Please thank your boys for winnin' last nite.

Thank You.

Luv,
Phils Phan


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Dear Janet...
> 
> Please thank your boys for winnin' last nite.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> Luv,
> Phils Phan


 
u sure the buccos won a game

know our soccer team did

dawnna surf the net!


----------



## yankeepenny

22 days....starting to overpack. 
suitcase is out. 
lists out.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I shouldn't have to turn the heat on in September!!!  



yankeepenny said:


> 22 days....starting to overpack.
> suitcase is out.
> lists out.



 28 days for us ...


----------



## circelli

yankeepenny said:


> 22 days....starting to overpack.
> suitcase is out.
> lists out.



I am thinking we will be there at the same time?  Where ya staying?  When ya going?


----------



## yankeepenny

staying at RPR
Oct 2-8.
if you would like to meet for coffee or snack or whatever,
let me know. 
solo trip for me. 

(i do NOT bite children, contrary to the thoughs of blood relatives)


----------



## keishashadow

oh woe to miss so many homies, still happy as a clam to be able to visit in October again at all due to DHs work schedulemay be our last hurrah now that it's new hunting season in PA & all the old(er) fogies hogged the month's slots.

am i the only one who loses her packing list every single time & has to dig madly for it day or so beforehand?  Thank God for organized friends, maybe their mojo will rub off on the rest of us lol.


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> oh woe to miss so many homies, still happy as a clam to be able to visit in October again at all due to DHs work schedulemay be our last hurrah now that it's new hunting season in PA & all the old(er) fogies hogged the month's slots.
> 
> am i the only one who loses her packing list every single time & has to dig madly for it day or so beforehand?  Thank God for organized friends, maybe their mojo will rub off on the rest of us lol.



You will be getting there and I will be leaving   I'll leave some fun for you


----------



## Coach81

So jealous of all of you going for HHN... as a football coach I don't know when I'll ever be able to take part in it...  perhaps someday...

Oh well, at least I can see all of your great pics!!!

Tonight.. our Saints start the defense if their world championship vs. "the old man"... Geaux Saints!!!


----------



## scotlass

coach81 said:


> tonight.. Our saints start the defense if their world championship vs. "the old man"... Geaux saints!!!




who dat !!!


----------



## tink1957

bubba's mom said:


> Dear Janet...
> 
> Please thank your boys for winnin' last nite.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> Luv,
> Phils Phan



Dear Barb...

​
It should be an interesting end to the season.  We have tickets to the last game on Oct 3.

luv,

Braves Fan


----------



## Coach81

scotlass said:


> who dat !!!



Yes INDEED


----------



## circelli

I will have pics when we return from HHN dont you worry Coach81 

 NFL Football season starts tonight....and they say women are Drama Queens!!!


----------



## Coach81

circelli said:


> I will have pics when we return from HHN dont you worry Coach81
> 
> NFL Football season starts tonight....and they say women are Drama Queens!!!



Thanks Circelli!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
sorry I haven't posted in awhile but still going thru alot of personal problems but anywho hope everyone is doing great *


----------



## circelli

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> sorry I haven't posted in awhile but still going thru alot of personal problems but anywho hope everyone is doing great *


Hope you are doing better 
glad you stopped in


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> You will be getting there and I will be leaving  I'll leave some fun for you


 
pay it forward!

i have soft spot for saints (hard not to root for them, can't think of an area that needs a bigger mental lift)...don't get me started on he-who-won't-do-training-camp.  

scotlass our HS soccer team has a 'real' footballer as new coach this year...apparently played pro in Spain & So America for years & has them working...he's one tuff dude who i hope will take my son's high school team all the way this season.

coach my oldest 2 DS sez same thing re never getting to see HHN, i keep telling them to swing down after friday night lights on a Saturday & stay a few...someday i'll drag them along

st L _this too shall pass_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Dawnna - what are the dates you'll be in FL???


----------



## minniejack

is it just my neck of the woods?  Both of my kids have had the minimum of 3 hrs homework every night.  Cross country, homework, waking at 6:15 every morning = grumpy kids.

DD is planning on quitting her youth symphony--no time to practice and they meet for a minimum 2 hrs every week--she's one tired puppy. DS just wants to do it because he was the only Freshman cellist doing it.  

And yes, the reason I'm up at almost midnight is because DS is just now finishing his homework--he worked his team's celebrity server and then stayed to eat.


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> pay it forward!
> 
> i have soft spot for saints (hard not to root for them, can't think of an area that needs a bigger mental lift)...don't get me started on he-who-won't-do-training-camp.
> 
> scotlass our HS soccer team has a 'real' footballer as new coach this year...apparently played pro in Spain & So America for years & has them working...he's one tuff dude who i hope will take my son's high school team all the way this season.
> 
> coach my oldest 2 DS sez same thing re never getting to see HHN, i keep telling them to swing down after friday night lights on a Saturday & stay a few...someday i'll drag them along
> 
> st L _this too shall pass_



Glad to see the Saints come out on top last night.. against a very determined Peterson, and Favre. 

Wow.. a real football player.. I would love the opportunity to work with someone like that (I also coach the soccer team here at this HS).

I feel their pain, I see all the awesome pics of HHN.. and think.. someday 

TGIF everyone!!!


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Dawnna - what are the dates you'll be in FL???




Hey there Bonny

We will be there September 29 - October 6.  We will be doing HHN on Thursday October 30!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all..Sorry not been posting for awhile.Alot of drama,I won't go into detail.I'll save ya the blah,blah,blah..

We got a open pole for when my daughter is gonna give birth.She was due yesterday.I picked today at 10am,I'm out.My son says tommorow at 5pm.I hope its not cause it will be 9/11.So it's anybody's guess now.

She is staying very active.We walk about 1mile aday,I don't want to push her any further then that.But ya want to talk about putting down some food?We got KFC lastnight and I swear she ate 1/2 the bucket.I bought a honeydew melon today and buy the time I was done cutting it I had to tell her to save me at least one slice! But she is not fat at all,it's all going to the baby..

So anyone want to put a date and time on this?Feel free!!!*


----------



## minniejack

Donald 1:15 am 9/12 God luck


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Donald 1:15 am 9/12 God luck



*mj do not say that early in the am.I'm not a night person at all.I will be sleeping with 4chairs in the waiting room!!But I got ya on paper for that!!!

The prize is:ALOT of pics of a young grand dad.*


----------



## tink1957

I'll take 8:10 am on 9/13, good luck.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> Hey there Bonny
> 
> We will be there September 29 - October 6.  We will be doing HHN on Thursday October 30!!!



Darn - we'll miss you again this trip  ... we arrive on October 6th


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Darn - we'll miss you again this trip  ... we arrive on October 6th



Arghhhhh!!! Well I might be able to meet a few homies this time.  I think mac is gonna be there but she needs to check in here first so I know for sure


----------



## circelli

donald I am sayin 11:30 am 9/12


----------



## minniejack

so I'm humming the tune Having My Baby....

Any word??


----------



## donaldduck352

*No baby yet.She just don't want to come out!!*


----------



## keishashadow

9/17

early am

easy labor

that's my final answer


----------



## yankeepenny

9/13 /10     345 am!


----------



## damo

9/14  5 am

Good luck Grandpa,  grandbabies are always a blessing.


----------



## Coach81

9-13 5:45 pm.. 

What do I get if I win????

Alarm didn't go off this morning.. late to work.. wife moved my work keys so I could not find them..  but it's all good... have a great day everyone!


----------



## Mad Hattered

9/16 - 9:16 am


----------



## tink1957

Hi Homies 

Just had to pop in and say......

Doing the single digit dance!!!

Only 9 days left until our trip!!!​​
That is all.


----------



## circelli

tink1957 said:


> Hi Homies
> 
> Just had to pop in and say......
> 
> Doing the single digit dance!!!
> 
> Only 9 days left until our trip!!!​​
> That is all.



when are you going to HHN?


----------



## keishashadow

jik anybody's jones'ing for it, big old pot of gumbo simmering on the stove & cold beer in the 'fridge, stop on by homies


----------



## tink1957

circelli said:


> when are you going to HHN?



We're going Sept 24 & 25, wish me luck FFP with no express.  Even if we don't get to many houses, it should be a blast just walking around the park.


----------



## circelli

tink1957 said:


> We're going Sept 24 & 25, wish me luck FFP with no express.  Even if we don't get to many houses, it should be a blast just walking around the park.



You will LOVE it I am sure   Maybe the crowds will part and let you through


----------



## keishashadow

diva alert


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> diva alert



*AHWWWW HOW SWEET...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## RAPstar

One more week till my trip!!! Hey, homies!


----------



## Marquibiri

RAPstar said:


> One more week till my trip!!! Hey, homies!



dido!

Right behind you... well, I leave this Sunday! 

Marquibiri


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> diva alert



What a beautiful picture, she is a sweety..........I could get broody real easy ........better not though


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> What a beautiful picture, she is a sweety..........I could get broody real easy ........better not though


 ha ha i ran out of brood-mare time for a DD, now's my chance to embrace my pinkside with GD.

long week alreadyappears as teacher strike notice is on it's way, hope the admin has the senior teaching plans well in-hand or it's going to mess up this summer for us royally.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

keishashadow said:


> diva alert



Janet - this is absolutely precious!  I know you're one proud grandma!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hi everyone!  Been lurking more than posting, as usual, but just wanted to pop in and say HI!

Not much new to report from Nashville.  The Titans looked good on Sunday as they beat up on the Raiders.  (Sorry to any Raiders fans...)  Hoping for a good season.  Can't help but want a chance at the Super Bowl again after we came so close to winning in 2000.  

Josh is trudging through his 5th week as a middle schooler (5th grader).  He's doing ok, but has struggled a bit with the new responsibilities, i.e., locker combination, changing clothes for PE, added homework load, etc.  But he seems to be getting the hang of everything now.  

We're on the countdown now for our October trip...only a month away!  It'll be our first HHN experience.  I have to admit that I'm a bit nervous about HHN.  I'm kind of a wimp when it comes to those type of things.  But we can't hardly pass it up because we have coupons for free tickets with our Premier AP's.  My parents will be with us so we're planning on letting Josh stay with them.  I know he couldn't handle it yet.  He saw about 1 minute of the first Scream movie (the part where the killer was in the ladies restroom stall) and he wouldn't go anywhere in the house by himself (day or night) for like a month!

Hope everyone is well!  I'll try to pop back in soon!
-Melissa


----------



## minniejack

Exhausted

Dd had to have an emergency appendectomy yesterday morning.  She started complaining around 10ish Sunday evening, by 3 pm she was moaning it was the worst pain of her life.  I took her to the ER, they poked her about 6 times because she they couldn't find her veins by that point.  Got her a CT scan by 5:30 am, about 10 mins later they're prepping her for surgery.

It's pretty scary watching your baby crying and scared to death.  DH had just gotten home when she came to our bedroom, so he was in bed when I called him to tell him to get down there.  He got to pre-op just in time and I looked up and he had tears streaming down his face--something I've never seen in the 20 yrs. I've known him--made me cry even harder.

I spent the night there on a army cot with bed springs and she jabbered all night, so I'm going to bed.  See yens tomorrow.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

minniejack said:


> Exhausted
> 
> Dd had to have an emergency appendectomy yesterday morning.



I hope she recovers quickly! How scary!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> diva alert



Oh how cute! HA HA HA!!! She's got the same look my DD gets when I mention dressing her in pink 

"Pink. Always with the pink" ~my DD


----------



## keishashadow

GD will probably be sooo sick of pink by the time she picks out her own clothes

hey melissa, think u made a good choice w/DS skipping HHN.

MJ OMG u must've been so scared to go thru that. ur DD is back in fighting form soon...ps take care of urself too


----------



## circelli

minniejack said:


> Exhausted
> 
> Dd had to have an emergency appendectomy yesterday morning.  She started complaining around 10ish Sunday evening, by 3 pm she was moaning it was the worst pain of her life.



Your Dd will pull through this with your support and comfort   You get some rest so you will ALL be healthy.


----------



## Coach81

RAPstar said:


> One more week till my trip!!! Hey, homies!





Marquibiri said:


> dido!
> 
> Right behind you... well, I leave this Sunday!
> 
> Marquibiri


Have a fantastic time!!!  Bring back plenty of pics!!!



minniejack said:


> Exhausted
> 
> Dd had to have an emergency appendectomy yesterday morning.  She started complaining around 10ish Sunday evening, by 3 pm she was moaning it was the worst pain of her life.  I took her to the ER, they poked her about 6 times because she they couldn't find her veins by that point.  Got her a CT scan by 5:30 am, about 10 mins later they're prepping her for surgery.
> 
> It's pretty scary watching your baby crying and scared to death.  DH had just gotten home when she came to our bedroom, so he was in bed when I called him to tell him to get down there.  He got to pre-op just in time and I looked up and he had tears streaming down his face--something I've never seen in the 20 yrs. I've known him--made me cry even harder.
> 
> I spent the night there on a army cot with bed springs and she jabbered all night, so I'm going to bed.  See yens tomorrow.



So sorry to hear, hoping for a quick recovery, and thank goodness you guys got it taken care of so quickly!


----------



## macraven

*MJ our local THUD,* 

sending good thoughts and prayers for your dd.
hope she is out of pain and feeling better soon.

have her take pills, better living thru chemistry always does the trick when you have had surgery.......


i'm here, sort of.
i'm a sickie and have been the past 5 days.

think it is from being stressed out and overwhelmed these past months.
caught a bad bug and feel icky.

but, i will improve.

leaving in 14 days for the motherland and the darkside trip.


let me know if you will be there when i am and we will meet up.
i just adore meeting the homies inside of the box in real life.


if you don't know what i look like, i could wear my st louis cardinals shirt everyday i am down there.
you will be able to find me by the smell.........

things do get ripe quite quickly in the florida heat........





keisha, pink is good.

i dressed all my boys in pink outfits.
they still wear pink.


----------



## canadiankim

Hi There, new to the DIS boards and have to say you guys 'chat' like family.

that said I hope your DD is feeling better real soon minniegirl and wow that is one cutie in pink.

4 weeks today till our US/IAO & WDW holiday

DH, Me, DS(10), DD (8)


----------



## minniejack

kim

Janet love the pics--she's grown so much already 

DD's sleeping--ironic that she wasn't going to the cross country meet on Tuesday because she didn't want to miss 1 hr of school...  just a tiny littele inch long cut--they said it wouldn't be noticeable by next year---right before her pain she had been googling how to be a Victoria's Secret model and that's all she could say when they told her she was going to have surgery--"Well--I guess that means I can't be a VS model... and then 5 minutes later she's bawling...."  

Thanks for all the well wishes.

And Mac--that's what I'm thinking--my life for the past year or so is just one thing after another--you guys are probably thinking I'm just one walking catastrophe.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> *MJ our local THUD,*
> 
> 
> if you don't know what i look like, i could wear my st louis cardinals shirt everyday i am down there.
> you will be able to find me by the smell.........
> 
> things do get ripe quite quickly in the florida heat........
> 
> keisha, pink is good.
> 
> i dressed all my boys in pink outfits.
> they still wear pink.


 
small world, mine do too...i have a pesky habit of tossing the white clothes in wash with red stuff

oh boycouldn't u just wear funny hats like the rest of us?

MJ - glad to hear things are progressingps remind DD re photoshop~


----------



## macraven

canadiankim said:


> Hi There, new to the DIS boards and have to say you guys 'chat' like family.
> 
> that said I hope your DD is feeling better real soon minniegirl and wow that is one cutie in pink.
> 
> 4 weeks today till our US/IAO & WDW holiday
> 
> DH, Me, DS(10), DD (8)












to our newest homie:

*canadiankim*

woo hoo, i bet she is from canada.......


once you post here, you are then a family member.
sit down, put your feet up and come back for a longer visit next time.

we would love to get to know you better.

all the homies like new peeps.
sometimes i think that is because they get tired of my jokes or whining.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

23 sleeps !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> 23 sleeps !!








21 sleeps for us ...


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 21 sleeps for us ...



I have to then.....14 more sleeps for me!!!!


----------



## macraven

i have 14 more *wake ups*........


i never sleep much the night before the trip.


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> i have 14 more *wake ups*........
> 
> 
> i never sleep much the night before the trip.



How long is your "Florida" trip......you go to WDW first don't you?


----------



## Mad Hattered

We have 3 sleeps!!!  But ours is Cedar Point.   I expect my first visit ever to be pretty awesome considering it's the opening weekend of Halloweekend as well.  We head out to spend a few days in downtown Cleveland in the morning and then on to the park on the weekend.

*wishes they were headed to the Darkside but beggars can't be choosers*


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> How long is your "Florida" trip......you go to WDW first don't you?



i do the motherland 9/29 until 10/5.
then off to the darkside for 7 nights there.

making this a 'short' trip this year........


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i do the motherland 9/29 until 10/5.
> then off to the darkside for 7 nights there.
> 
> making this a 'short' trip this year........



*You so need it!!!!*


----------



## macraven




----------



## circelli

donald what is up?  do you have a grandchild yet?  maybe the baby is comfortable and thinks your daughters belly is awesome


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Good morning Dark Siders!


----------



## macraven

it's morning time already???


dang
i didn't get to bed until 2 this morning.



a big thunderstorm just woke me up.
now the cats want to be fed again.

i can tell how this day is going..............





i read back.
i am putting my money on tuesday(or the 22nd) in the afternoon for when Double D will become a grandpa


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies!

Only 6 more sleeps for us.

Good to see you back mac, we missed you.

Welcome to our nuthouse, canadiankim

mj, hope your DD is recovering nicely and you too, I know how much it takes out of you to have a sick child, most of us would rather be sick ourselves than watch our kids go through pain.

Janet, your grandbaby is growing like a weed, before you know it she'll be asking for the car keys.

Has anyone done the AP HHN event?  I don't know which would be better, S & S or AP event.  I really don't think we will do it since it would mean we would have to split up as it's only good for 2 people, but I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing out on something good.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> We have 3 sleeps!!! But ours is Cedar Point.  I expect my first visit ever to be pretty awesome considering it's the opening weekend of Halloweekend as well. We head out to spend a few days in downtown Cleveland in the morning and then on to the park on the weekend.
> 
> *wishes they were headed to the Darkside but beggars can't be choosers*


 
*the worm will turn*

*your day will come*

*good things come to those who wait*_shoot me, im turning into my mother_

hakuna tomato, that's the song i hums when i cans tomatoes, as in today..it's been a bumper year in the veggie garden.  Anybody else have one?

i have 17 more nights pre trip, but since i don't sleep much the last one im for 16


----------



## minniejack

of all the years that I didn't plant a garden...everyone and their brother is having a killer year...thanks to everyone for giving me their bounty and no work for me

but this year the zucchini isn't a bumper crop like normal


----------



## Coach81

TGIF!!!!

We won again last night...I think this puts us at 5-1.. we played pretty well last night..

This weekend- maybe going to a game tonight.. my old football team (where I was a head coach until all kinds of stuff happened, and I resigned) is falling apart.. and I have to admit.. I'm enjoying it..  LOL
I may go by their game tonight.. if they lose tonight.. wow.. they are playing a very, very, weak team..

Anyway.. planning on gone see a few shows this weekend..- The Town, & Devil....

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

Hi homies!!! ONLY 3 MORE DAYS!!!! I cannot wait to finally get back to the Motherland (even if I'm upset that I'll be there for opening weekend for HHN and can't afford to go. Oh well). Hope everyone is well here!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## macraven

i do love those cats !!!!!!!!!


andy, 2 more wake ups and you are on your way.
i know you will have fun in orlando.



now i am up and awake and everyone else is out.

it figures..........


my font has disappeared today.........rats


----------



## bubba's mom

been busy...as usual....

DH just posted Bubba's 3rd degree blackbelt TKD test video today....

WARNING: mommy brag.... 

btw...he's the 2nd person from the left (front row)...the kid w/ the long, blonde hair 

sorry it's long...he edited as much as he could....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUs_3dsIQo0


----------



## damo

Awww.  Bubba's so cute.  Congratulations!


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> *the worm will turn*
> 
> *your day will come*
> 
> *good things come to those who wait*_shoot me, im turning into my mother_
> 
> hakuna tomato, that's the song i hums when i cans tomatoes, as in today..it's been a bumper year in the veggie garden.  Anybody else have one?
> 
> i have 17 more nights pre trip, but since i don't sleep much the last one im for 16



*A fellow mason jar canner,a lost art!!
Mom was allways correct!!!
*


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>




*I love that pic!!!!!!

I am a cat lover..*


----------



## circelli

hey there Homies 
I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend....
donald are we still waiting.........
9 more wake ups for me mac and I will be in FLORIDA   I am not excited at all       
okay I am a bit excited


----------



## macraven

9 more wake ups........





and i haven't started a thing yet on my planning.......


----------



## macraven

brab, i watched the video!

i know you are a very proud mama.


ryan was great!


----------



## keishashadow

way to go bubba!






mason jars are good to drink out of too, went to biker wedding once the bar consisted of moonshine which they called sangria...1 drink = visions and had quite possibly the worst  hangover of my life.

like sand thru the hourglass so are the days we countdown to vacation


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i do love those cats !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> andy, 2 more wake ups and you are on your way.
> i know you will have fun in orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> now i am up and awake and everyone else is out.
> 
> it figures..........
> 
> 
> my font has disappeared today.........rats



Hey mac!!! Only one more wake up till I leave.........cause I won't sleep Monday night. Never have, and probably never will. Oh well. I was fine last year, but then I didn't do much on my first day. I'll try to take it easy tho. I can't wait!!! Wish I was getting to see you, and my other HHN homies, again this year.  Oh well! Maybe next year!!!


----------



## macraven

have a great time andy.
pencil me in your calendar for next year.




you know you wanna do hhn again.............


----------



## tink1957

Only 3 more sleeps for me!!!! I can't wait.

Janet...I'm so jealous of your tomatos, stupid hornworms stole all of mine.  I know you'll enjoy some homemade soup for me this winter.

The Braves & Falcons won today so I'm good.

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend


----------



## keishashadow

vicki - u packed yet?  my suitcases still in attic.  I think im going to try rolling our clothes this time.  Can't wait 'till _day of_ this trip as jr has soccer game in am & baby's christening late afternoon.  congrats on ur teams winning!  Is it still baseball season?  Pretty sure the Pirates were out of it end of April. Steelers squeaked thru the crack, this time.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> vicki - u packed yet?  my suitcases still in attic.  I think im going to try rolling our clothes this time.  Can't wait 'till _day of_ this trip as jr has soccer game in am & baby's christening late afternoon.  congrats on ur teams winning!  Is it still baseball season?  Pretty sure the Pirates were out of it end of April. Steelers squeaked thru the crack, this time.




I'm mostly packed....have to do some laundry first.  I still have to pack DS's stuff ( I learned the hard way not to let him pack for himself)  I'm trying not to overpack like I normally do


----------



## Coach81

tink1957 said:


> Only 3 more sleeps for me!!!! I can't wait.
> 
> Janet...I'm so jealous of your tomatos, stupid hornworms stole all of mine.  I know you'll enjoy some homemade soup for me this winter.
> 
> The Braves & Falcons won today so I'm good.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend



So jealous!!!


----------



## macraven

IT IS WAKE UP TIME HOMIES.............


hurry up or you'll be late for work....


----------



## minniejack

Morning DD back to school today--it's been a long week.  I hope she makes it through the day.  She doesn't take a lunch because she's the type to work and have no fun type--I hope her body can take the pain from the surgery.  I told her to text me and I'd come pick her up if she can't handle it.


----------



## keishashadow

wow, that seems quick to return to skool after surgery, betcha she'll be tired after skool today

we're still on strike, gonna have to get out the stick to make jr hit the college apps vs playing halo.  it is curious though that sports practices still same old & games, etc. Administratiors r even coaching some of the teams (im not sure how i'd feel about that if my kid was involved, it's not like u just show up...somebody could get hurt i'd think)


----------



## minniejack

sports rule don't you know? big bucks involved, too...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Nothing new going on here.STILL waiting on the baby.I think this week tho,well maybe!!

My dad has been in the hospital.Took a nasty fall and might have rebroke his hip.The verdict is before he is relased from there,he must move in with us.Should be intresting.*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....18 sleeps !!


----------



## circelli

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Nothing new going on here.STILL waiting on the baby.I think this week tho,well maybe!!
> 
> My dad has been in the hospital.Took a nasty fall and might have rebroke his hip.The verdict is before he is relased from there,he must move in with us.Should be intresting.*




:Sending mummy dust to you & your dad.......you will be a grandfather soon enough


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Nothing new going on here.STILL waiting on the baby.I think this week tho,well maybe!!
> 
> My dad has been in the hospital.Took a nasty fall and might have rebroke his hip.The verdict is before he is relased from there,he must move in with us.Should be intresting.*




oh no.......


sending good thoughts and prayers for him.


btw, i think i am going to win the baby pool.
my guess was monday or the 22nd.

make it happen. i wanna win something nice in my life....



minniejack said:


> Morning DD back to school today--it's been a long week.  I hope she makes it through the day.  She doesn't take a lunch because she's the type to work and have no fun type--I hope her body can take the pain from the surgery.  I told her to text me and I'd come pick her up if she can't handle it.


 for our thud mj and her dd.
let us know how that first day back at skool was for her.




scotlass said:


> Hey youse....18 sleeps !!



i hope youse contacts me this year...........
i gotta meet up with youse........


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....18 sleeps !!



*One day we will talk ya into doing HHN..
We know,good luck trying!!

But alot of homies going in the next 2weeks.Gett ya"lls camera ready.New battery's and great shots to post.I'll be posting pics myself,so we all love to see everyone elses pics also.*


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Only 3 more sleeps for me!!!! I can't wait.
> 
> Janet...I'm so jealous of your tomatos, stupid hornworms stole all of mine.  I know you'll enjoy some homemade soup for me this winter.
> 
> The Braves & Falcons won today so I'm good.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend





no one sleeps the couple of days before a trip.

sleep on the plane going to orlando.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hi! Been lurking and posting elsewhere in the forum and thought it was time to post here.  

Living close to DC at the moment but planning a move to the St. Louis area in November as well as a trip to Universal at Christmas.  

Married, now I'm a forty something, no kids of my own but two stepsons 20 and 16.  

Live my life wishing and planning my next vacation!  If only the lottery would make my dreams a reality 

Judi


----------



## donaldduck352

*Brit_Jude a great welcome to the best thread on the boards!!

mac will be around shortly too give ya the offiicial welcome!!!*


----------



## Brit_Jude

donaldduck352 said:


> *Brit_Jude a great welcome to the best thread on the boards!!
> 
> mac will be around shortly too give ya the offiicial welcome!!!*



Thanks!  Sending good vibes for the baby  and sorry to here about your Dad, sounds like some tough decisions ahead on the moving him in front but if I had my time again I would have had my parents move in with me. 

Can't wait to see some pics from HHN.


----------



## donaldduck352

Brit_Jude said:


> Thanks!  Sending good vibes for the baby  and sorry to here about your Dad, sounds like some tough decisions ahead on the moving him in front but if I had my time again I would have had my parents move in with me.



*Thank you>It's gonna be hard>But I love him so much.Give him and I the power to get along for a exctenend amout of time.It will be hard but I love him!!*


----------



## macraven

Brit_Jude said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to say hi! Been lurking and posting elsewhere in the forum and thought it was time to post here.
> 
> Living close to DC at the moment but planning a move to the St. Louis area in November as well as a trip to Universal at Christmas.
> 
> Married, now I'm a forty something, no kids of my own but two stepsons 20 and 16.
> 
> Live my life wishing and planning my next vacation!  If only the lottery would make my dreams a reality
> 
> Judi





welcome to our newest homie !!







Brit Jude


do remember us here when you win the lottery.
we all will become your bestest friends in the world....



you'll love the st louis area.
i lived down there for years.

i recently came back from a 5 month stay down there with my parental units.


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Nothing new going on here.STILL waiting on the baby.I think this week tho,well maybe!!
> 
> My dad has been in the hospital.Took a nasty fall and might have rebroke his hip.The verdict is before he is relased from there,he must move in with us.Should be intresting.*



Sorry about your dad  But are you sure that little baby is a girl??? Reason I ask is my son was 2 weeks late......that`s boys for you....he was so comfy 


scotlass said:


> Hey youse....18 sleeps !!



Lucky you.....it won`t be long now



Brit_Jude said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to say hi! Been lurking and posting elsewhere in the forum and thought it was time to post here.
> 
> Living close to DC at the moment but planning a move to the St. Louis area in November as well as a trip to Universal at Christmas.
> 
> Married, now I'm a forty something, no kids of my own but two stepsons 20 and 16.
> 
> Live my life wishing and planning my next vacation!  If only the lottery would make my dreams a reality
> 
> Judi



 Hi Judi, it`s real nice over here on this board. Are you a real Brit or is that for something else?

30 days from here till our trip to the RPR........it`s going so slow at the moment. We seem to have done nothing but look at last years pictures.......a lot!!!


----------



## Coach81

So jealous of all of you attending HHN at UO!!!!  Make sure you all come back with plenty of pics!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Just got back from Cedar Point!!!!  All I can say is  FREAKING AWESOME!!!!

Wishing everyone happy and safe upcoming trips to The Darkside!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

WAHHHH!!!! I still have over 3 weeks. Well, sort of a wah. I need that time to get my house in shape for Doggie Grandparents who will be visiting and caring for the "Girls" while we're gone.

Anyway... How's everyone's week been so far? Are we all off to good starts? I know it's only Tuesday, but so far my kids have got up, dressed and out the door ON TIME!


----------



## Coach81

Been a good week for us so far... Football Team is now 5-1.. and starting to play really, really good.. taking on an undefeated team this Thursday... I hope we can continue to improve.

Grats to the Saints last night.. champions find a way to win!!!  Hats off to San Fran for playing so hard as well!!!


----------



## tink1957

to the darkside Judi.

donald, good luck with your dad.  My mom lived with us in her last days and I can tell you from experience that you'll never regret the time spent with him even if he drives you nuts.

mj, how's your DD doing after her 1st day back?

mac, I would sleep on the plane...but we're driving and I can't sleep in the car....I have to navigate or we'd wind up in Canada.

At this time tomorrow we'll be on our way to OrlandoI'm just about packed...went to Walmart yesterday for last minute stuff and found a Mad Hatter shirt on sale plus a pair of shorts for a grand total of $9 ...gotta love a bargain...the only problem is I may have to share the MH shirt with DD as she is a big JD fan...I liked it better when we weren't the same size.


----------



## macraven

tink, you do have a point.
don't sleep in the car.........

well, it is a very good morning here so far.
i even got out of bed very early.

so now i have plenty of time to do the laundry and play on the computer for a bit.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> tink, you do have a point.
> don't sleep in the car.........
> 
> well, it is a very good morning here so far.
> i even got out of bed very early.
> 
> so now i have plenty of time to do the laundry and play on the computer for a bit.




Hey youse....play away homie.

I will let you know what days we are at the Darkside,hopefully this time eh !!


Mr Duck,as the song goes...No Nae never...Im a big feardy !! 

I hope you get yer wee Grandbairn soon and good luck with yer da,yer a good son.



How many idiots can you fit in a big yellow and blue box ?

Lots and lots and lots.....interesting days work that is for sure.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> tink, you do have a point.
> don't sleep in the car.........
> 
> well, it is a very good morning here so far.
> i even got out of bed very early.
> 
> so now i have plenty of time to do the laundry and play on the computer for a bit.



Hey Macraven......nice to see you back on again 

Well my day is nearly done......got laundry done, ironed and put away....we have an unusually warm day today so lots of things achieved......tidied a bit of the garden and picked a load of apples off the tree. Now what to do with them that doesn`t involve apple pie 

I am in the process of making a Lasagne for dinner tonight.....yum!! Then off to visit a friend tonight.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Just got back from Cedar Point!!!!  All I can say is  FREAKING AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Wishing everyone happy and safe upcoming trips to The Darkside!



So what'd you ride???



tink1957 said:


> mj, how's your DD doing after her 1st day back?
> 
> mac, I would sleep on the plane...but we're driving and I can't sleep in the car....I have to navigate or we'd wind up in Canada.
> 
> .[/COLOR]



DD is crazy--she stayed up until 11 pm last night trying to get all of her work made up--one teacher--her anatomy honors class in one minute was asking her about her operation and the next breath telling her that all of the work needed turned in immediately--how's that for letting a student have reasonable time to complete missed work? Today she came home and crashed for 2 hrs and I let her miss youth symphony--she's got to understand that she needs to heal.

And don't ever let your mate navigate by themselves--once we left Dollywood in Tennessee and what should have been a 3 hr drive home to our house in Virginia took 10!  I woke up and found signs saying Nashville and something about an Indian Reservation.  Men and their directions.


----------



## macraven

when i drive, i always take the short cut or go to the closest ice cream place.
mr mac goes along for the ride.


homies, thank you so much for the welcome back.
i appreciate all of youse.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *My dad has been in the hospital.Took a nasty fall and might have rebroke his hip.The verdict is before he is relased from there,he must move in with us.Should be intresting.*





tink1957 said:


> donald, good luck with your dad.  My mom lived with us in her last days and I can tell you from experience that you'll never regret the time spent with him even if he drives you nuts.



I agree Vicki - my mom's been living with us for the past 8 years and although she does drive us nuts some days, I am grateful for the time I'm getting to spend with her.




tink1957 said:


> ...but we're driving and I can't sleep in the car....I have to navigate or we'd wind up in Canada.



And, what's wrong with Canada???


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> So what'd you ride???
> 
> 
> 
> DD is crazy--she stayed up until 11 pm last night trying to get all of her work made up--one teacher--her anatomy honors class in one minute was asking her about her operation and the next breath telling her that all of the work needed turned in immediately--how's that for letting a student have reasonable time to complete missed work? Today she came home and crashed for 2 hrs and I let her miss youth symphony--she's got to understand that she needs to heal.
> 
> And don't ever let your mate navigate by themselves--once we left Dollywood in Tennessee and what should have been a 3 hr drive home to our house in Virginia took 10!  I woke up and found signs saying Nashville and something about an Indian Reservation.  Men and their directions.



Thus why we invest in GPS!!!  My sense of direction is horrible!!!  Breaking in our new GPS in March!!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all!

carole - now im hungry for lasagne, too hot here to cook anything fancy a run of 80 degree days



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Nothing new going on here.STILL waiting on the baby.I think this week tho,well maybe!!*
> 
> _*My dad has been in the hospital.Took a nasty fall and might have rebroke his hip.The verdict is before he is relased from there,he must move in with us.Should be intresting.*_


 hope dear ol' dad has a speedy recovery!



macraven said:


> no one sleeps the couple of days before a trip.
> 
> sleep on the plane going to orlando.


 
can't, must stay awake to make sure captian does a good job (backseat driver & all) not to mention it 's hard to sleep when holding on so tightly to the arm rests



Mad Hattered said:


> Just got back from Cedar Point!!!! All I can say is  FREAKING AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Wishing everyone happy and safe upcoming trips to The Darkside!


 
and u think we're going to be happy with that recap?we need gory details if u get a chanceplease.



Coach81 said:


> Been a good week for us so far... Football Team is now 5-1.. and starting to play really, really good.. taking on an undefeated team this Thursday... I hope we can continue to improve.
> 
> Grats to the Saints last night.. champions find a way to win!!! Hats off to San Fran for playing so hard as well!!!


 
things r going ur way!  good luck on the GPS, mine's stuffed in the closet.  Figure jr can pull his weight & figure out how to use the app on his new phone.  Although im not sure i want a 17 y.o. in charge of navigation.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I agree Vicki - my mom's been living with us for the past 8 years and although she does drive us nuts some days, I am grateful for the time I'm getting to spend with her.
> 
> [/COLOR]
> *And, what's wrong with Canada???  *[/COLOR]







aren't you the homie that posts all those pictures of all that snow you get...


how about a visual...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







keishashadow said:


> morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't, must stay awake to make sure captian does a good job (backseat driver & all) *not to mention it 's hard to sleep when holding on so tightly to the arm rests*


----------



## macraven

it is GARBAGE DAY.........
hope mad hattered is reading this.
remember the time he didn't take the cans out....
the long drive way....


had a storm come through yesterday evening and the one good tree i didn't have cut down, lost a huge limb.
the wind was strong.


since it is garbage day, it is about time for our local THUG/MJ to come on and say it is hump day.....
homie, how is the daughter doing?
out of pain, able to be at skool all day?

i leave a week from today.
haven't even begun to start my rituals that i do before i leave.


----------



## tlinus

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Nothing new going on here.STILL waiting on the baby.I think this week tho,well maybe!!
> 
> My dad has been in the hospital.Took a nasty fall and might have rebroke his hip.The verdict is before he is relased from there,he must move in with us.Should be intresting.*



DD - so sorry to hear about Pop. Healing and Good vibes headed your way.....WHAT UP BABY??!!?? Make an appearance already  You gots people waiting to spoil you, silly!!



scotlass said:


> Hey youse....18 sleeps !!



Whoot!!!


MAC - not packing yet? oh, that's right, you wait!! Glad you are getting so close, you deserve this trip!!

ticker alert  just sayin'

if you read the last paragraph of my 08 trippie here, I feel like a fortune teller of sorts  (cept when we leave it will be EXACTLY 2.5 years)

Happy Recycling Day!!! (garbage is tomorrow)


----------



## keishashadow

tracie

coolest ticker i've seen in a long timebut for some reason i can't get (here) to work, taking me to header but no content


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> tracie
> 
> coolest ticker i've seen in a long timebut for some reason i can't get (here) to work, taking me to header but no content



You can't see the picture on my ticker? I don't know what THAT is all about....silly technical difficulties


----------



## macraven

i saw the ticker............ok, what do i win?

Mrs. T, a ditto about your siggie pic.
so kewl........luvs it!


about the packing, it hasn't happened yet.
too darn busy with the parental units still.


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> You can't see the picture on my ticker? I don't know what THAT is all about....silly technical difficulties


 
i'm not _that _blonde

no, i was trying to click on the word

*here* 

aka link to ur last TR (i think?)

_here_ is evidently magical, it turns green when u click itobliviate spell perhaps?


----------



## Brit_Jude

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thank you>It's gonna be hard>But I love him so much.Give him and I the power to get along for a exctenend amout of time.It will be hard but I love him!!*



I always said to myself when I did get to spend time with my Mum that I may only have a short time left with her and what could I do to make the time fun and less stressful for her.  Sometimes I had to repeat to myself over and over 'act with grace and dignity'.  It can be tough and our parents will fight any loss of indepence but it can also be rewarding and a comfort to not be stressing about them being on their own. 



macraven said:


> welcome to our newest homie !!
> 
> do remember us here when you win the lottery.
> we all will become your bestest friends in the world....
> 
> you'll love the st louis area.
> i lived down there for years.
> 
> i recently came back from a 5 month stay down there with my parental units.



Thank you!  Yes I am looking forward to the move the more I find out about the different areas in St Louis itself.



schumigirl said:


> Hi Judi, it`s real nice over here on this board. Are you a real Brit or is that for something else?



Yes I am a real Brit from London, hey hang on maybe I can't say that as I am have been US citizen since last July, been living in the US 8 years now



tink1957 said:


> to the darkside Judi.



Thank you - I am really liking it over here with you folks on the darkside and can't wait to get back to Universal


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> it is GARBAGE DAY.........
> hope mad hattered is reading this.
> remember the time he didn't take the cans out....
> the long drive way....
> 
> 
> had a storm come through yesterday evening and the one good tree i didn't have cut down, lost a huge limb.
> the wind was strong.
> 
> 
> since it is garbage day, it is about time for our local THUG/MJ to come on and say it is hump day.....
> homie, how is the daughter doing?
> out of pain, able to be at skool all day?
> 
> i leave a week from today.
> haven't even begun to start my rituals that i do before i leave.



lol mac, I'm going to need reading glasses pretty soon to read your posts.  That font size 1 is getting blurrier and blurrier.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> lol mac, i'm going to need reading glasses pretty soon to read your posts.  That font size 1 is getting blurrier and blurrier.





ok


will do.....


----------



## Brit_Jude

macraven said:


> had a storm come through yesterday evening and the one good tree i didn't have cut down, lost a huge limb.
> the wind was strong.



Urgh....sorry about your tree.  Wish it would rain here though.  It doesn't seem like it has rained for months and DC/Arlington smells from the lack of rain the drains are so dry. Tonight looks promising


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> ok
> 
> 
> will do.....




Thanks whipper snapper....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well guess what homies??*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well guess what homies??*



i won the contest, grandpa???  !!!!


----------



## keishashadow

who said it's the women who always keep you waiting?


----------



## damo

Spill it!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

listen to damo double d, she's a redhead.........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Correct,a bouncing baby girl.She came into the world @ 7:20PM tonight.8lbs 6ounces.I don't know who is glowing more,my duaghter, wife or me!!

Pics will follow when I get the camera and download them I promise!!*


----------



## damo

Congratulations Grandpa!!!


----------



## macraven

congratulations!

double d is now a grandpa and very proud of it !!

and, i won the contest.....









all the homies are happy too.


----------



## yankeepenny

*YES!

another girl in the world!
(no offence guys)


congratulations to grandpa and the family. 
*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wait till ya see the pics!!!*


----------



## macraven

i hope she looks like me.

after all, i am her aunt in the box......you know, the invisible friend.


----------



## macraven

show the pictures grandpa........


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> show the pictures grandpa........



*I can't,wish I could,but the camera is still at the hospital till Joyce gets home..
Don't worry,I will fill a whole page with Cheyanne Nichole Ray DeMaris pics...*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Correct,a bouncing baby girl.She came into the world @ 7:20PM tonight.8lbs 6ounces.I don't know who is glowing more,my duaghter, wife or me!!
> 
> Pics will follow when I get the camera and download them I promise!!*


Congratulations Grandpa (and Grandma too!!)


----------



## Marquibiri

donaldduck352 said:


> *Correct,a bouncing baby girl.She came into the world @ 7:20PM tonight.8lbs 6ounces.I don't know who is glowing more,my duaghter, wife or me!!
> 
> Pics will follow when I get the camera and download them I promise!!*



CONGRATS!

Marquibiri


----------



## schumigirl

to little baby Cheyanne .............

Congratulations to all Mr D 


Got my mum visiting today till Tuesday so I don`t get to come on the puter much when she`s here, but will mooch on to see the pics.......love new baby pics


----------



## Brit_Jude

Conratulations on the baby girl!  

Love her name its very beautiful too.  

I'm off to New Orleans today for work today, back tomorrow night - tough assignment I know


----------



## Coach81

Congrats on the new Baby.. may God bless the new family!!!


----------



## circelli

AWESOME donald...

Welcome ino the world Cheyanne


----------



## tlinus

Congrats to the DD family!!

Welcome to the world Cheyanne!!!!


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> i'm not _that _blonde
> 
> no, i was trying to click on the word
> 
> *here*
> 
> aka link to ur last TR (i think?)
> 
> _here_ is evidently magical, it turns green when u click itobliviate spell perhaps?



D'OH 

It does turn green, it opened a window then ploooooooop - nothing

Basically at the end of the 08 trippie I stated that we would probably take 2 years off until we return again....and as of 12/11/10 it will be exactly 2.5 years since we came home from our last trip. We returned 6/11/08.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congratulations, DD!!!


----------



## minniejack

congrats Donald--wait I can't remember is that the name you wanted or the name you didn't....

Britjude congrats on your citizenship!!

And DD's hanging in there...she's getting grumpy with all of the makeup work--and because she missed all of last week, she was doing a makeup test during club period yesterday and missed election of officers--she wanted to be Habitat for Humanity Pres--you had to be there to be elected.  Her BF got elected and now she's mad at him--female logic and all...
Have a Thrilling Thursday!!


----------



## macraven

is Joyce still at the hospital with the camera...............


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....I was gonnae post and have a  that my tickets arrived this morning but I think Mr Ducks delivery trumps me !!



Congrats on yer wee grandbairn Mr Duck and welcome to the world baby Cheyanne !!!


----------



## keishashadow

Congratulations Donald & Joyce & family
here's a little something for Donald






a grandpa tool belt

mac - u need to start playing the lottery


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK, Keisha....here is condensed version of what we did.  Got there on Saturday at 11:30...park opened at noon.  Complete madness!!!! The crowd was backed up past the skyway house.  We were located about 50 feet back from the gate....anxiously awaiting the gates to open.  As the Boston Marathon took off, we imitated a couple of drunk speed walkers and headed directly to Millineum Force.

15 minutes later I was strapped in and ready to go..... It was the best coaster I have ever ridden!!!  Unfortunately rides would be hard to come by today.  Note to self....don't EVER go again when they have a Christian concert series planned or opening night of Halloweekends.  We ended up riding Top Thrill once (2 hour wait because of the breakdown), Maverick (AWESOME COASTER!!) once with just over an hour wait, Magnum once and Raptor at closing.  We did a couple of the haunted houses (pretty good) and hung out in the Game Day Grill to slam a few brews and take in some college football.

Sunday was WAY better.  This time we were right at the gate with a smaller crowd behind us.  This time when the Marathon started we looked like a couple of drunk joggers.  Walked right into the loading area of MF.  Ended up riding it 7 times this day.   Oh....and bugs hurt at night when you're going 93 mph.  We rode Top Thrill 6 times, Maverick 4 times, Gemini, Disaster Transport, Wicked Twister and some of the tamer things.  It ended up being the best day for thrill rides I've ever had.  

We will be back for sure!!


----------



## keishashadow

MH nothing like the running of the bulls to the back of the park in the AM to wake you up!  

IMO great thing re CP is the coasters are so ridiculously high + Lake Erie as far as eye can see = wicked assault on the senses.  

i can't believe u got to ride maverick so many times!  imo, the longest line after top thrill dragster.

did u do the mean streak? how'd you like the mistake by the lake (cleveland)...i can't mention it kindly in football season hee hee


----------



## Coach81

Mad Hattered said:


> OK, Keisha....here is condensed version of what we did.  Got there on Saturday at 11:30...park opened at noon.  Complete madness!!!! The crowd was backed up past the skyway house.  We were located about 50 feet back from the gate....anxiously awaiting the gates to open.  As the Boston Marathon took off, we imitated a couple of drunk speed walkers and headed directly to Millineum Force.
> 
> 15 minutes later I was strapped in and ready to go..... It was the best coaster I have ever ridden!!!  Unfortunately rides would be hard to come by today.  Note to self....don't EVER go again when they have a Christian concert series planned or opening night of Halloweekends.  We ended up riding Top Thrill once (2 hour wait because of the breakdown), Maverick (AWESOME COASTER!!) once with just over an hour wait, Magnum once and Raptor at closing.  We did a couple of the haunted houses (pretty good) and hung out in the Game Day Grill to slam a few brews and take in some college football.
> 
> Sunday was WAY better.  This time we were right at the gate with a smaller crowd behind us.  This time when the Marathon started we looked like a couple of drunk joggers.  Walked right into the loading area of MF.  Ended up riding it 7 times this day.   Oh....and bugs hurt at night when you're going 93 mph.  We rode Top Thrill 6 times, Maverick 4 times, Gemini, Disaster Transport, Wicked Twister and some of the tamer things.  It ended up being the best day for thrill rides I've ever had.
> 
> We will be back for sure!!



Sounds awesome!

Football update.. we won a huge game last night.. We are now 6-1 on the season, and tied for first in league play.  Really amazing considering this is our FIRST EVER season with football.

We are hoping that we can continue to improve, and work hard...

Have a great weekend everyone.. TGIF!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats on the great record, Coach!  Confidence can work wonders!!!


----------



## tink1957

Greetings from the darkside Homies!

just wanted to pop in and say hi before we head out to HHN and see what was happening while I've been gone.

congrats to grandpa donald on his newest family member...can't wait to see the pics.

congrats to coach on his latest win...looks like it's shaping up to be a championship season.

i will post more tomorrow & let you know how our 1st HHN went.


----------



## circelli

way to go coach 

Sounds like your team is doing GREAT


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tink1957 said:


> Greetings from the darkside Homies!
> 
> just wanted to pop in and say hi before we head out to HHN and see what was happening while I've been gone.
> 
> congrats to grandpa donald on his newest family member...can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> congrats to coach on his latest win...looks like it's shaping up to be a championship season.
> 
> i will post more tomorrow & let you know how our 1st HHN went.


Can't wait to hear all about it ... we're very much looking forward to our HHN experience on the 10th and 14th!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered WHAT DID YOU DO???



I just read in the paper that a 5 ft. section of the Mean Streak caught on fire!


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Mad Hattered WHAT DID YOU DO???
> 
> 
> 
> I just read in the paper that a 5 ft. section of the Mean Streak caught on fire!



I Know!!  I couldn't believe that when I heard it today.  Apparently they were doing maintenance on it while the park was closed during the week and a bolt got hot and was in contact with the wood.


----------



## circelli

Is your wife back from the hospital yet donald 

Such a busy time for everyone right now 

We will be at Uni in 4 days   I am getting REALLY excited......so are the kids!!


----------



## yankeepenny

in EXACTLY one week, my plane lands, and I am on my way to Uni. 


I am already excited.


----------



## macraven

i leave wednesday and have nothing prepared yet.





it should be an interesting trip for me.........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Sorry homies,I,ve been very busy.I finally uploaded some pics for the new addition to the Duck clan.Please sit back and enjoy!!*











*A very proud and happy GRANDMOM*






*And the other proud and happy other GRANDMOM*






*My son and I.He is a very proud UNCLE NOW!!*







*I call this the Next Generatiuon picture.My son,duaghter,grandbaby and I.Note my pic is not the best,I drove 200miles that day and worked 10hrs...

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/I]*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Forgot to add,this is what a man looks like after a long-long day of working and driving.Much less sitting in the waiting room for 4hrs.

So I was awake for almost 24hrs in these pics...*









*But it was the best day of my life!!!*


----------



## circelli

Your family is Beautiful 

Now the spoiling begins 

Congratulations donald


----------



## macraven

i love the new baby!!!!!
she is beautiful.


all the pics are sweet.

double d, you look like a proud man!


congrats to all the Ducks......


----------



## bubba's mom

HEY!!!  She finally arrived!  Congrats there Paw-Paw 

What did she weigh?  She's not wrinkley lookin AT ALL!  She's beautiful!

Congrats again.


----------



## patster734

Congratulations to Donald Duck and family.  We'll have to have a beer toast prior to the RIP tour!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Great pictures, DD!  Congratulations to your entire family.


----------



## damo

Those pictures are wonderful!  She is such a beautiful baby!


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> HEY!!!  She finally arrived!  Congrats there Paw-Paw
> 
> What did she weigh?  She's not wrinkley lookin AT ALL!  She's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats again.



*8lbs6oz and 22inches long!!!!

*


patster734 said:


> Congratulations to Donald Duck and family.  We'll have to have a beer toast prior to the RIP tour!



*You got it Pat.




I wanna thank all the homies for all the congrats.

Tell ya what,she got a set of pipes on her when she gets mad.I never heard a baby cry that loud in my life!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

Donald she's beautiful &your DD is just glowing

looks like DS will be a good babysitter

welcome to grandparent-ville, it's 'da best!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Donald - baby Cheyanne is beautiful.  I agree she is not wrinkley and new Mom looks great too.  The pic of Cheyanne being held by her new Uncle with you looking at him is my favorite, just the best expression on your face


----------



## bubba's mom

ahhh...that explains the lack of wrinkles.... never saw an 8lb+ baby with any wrinkles 

and...she isn't as loud as you think...you just aren't USED to it


----------



## yankeepenny

DD!
Thanks for sharing!
love the pics. Enjoy your latest family member.


----------



## schumigirl

Gorgeous pics MrDuck....................she is beautiful


----------



## minniejack

Beautiful DD!!

22 inches--she's gonna be a tall one when she's a teen--you better be ready to knock some heads.


----------



## tlinus

What a sweet litte treasure there DD

Congrats again, she is beautiful!!


----------



## circelli

I am doing the last minute packing right now......

We are off to the hotel by the airport in Detroit tomorow afternoon and we fly out to Orlando Wednesday morning

Can't wait


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> I am doing the last minute packing right now......
> 
> We are off to the hotel by the airport in Detroit tomorow afternoon and we fly out to Orlando Wednesday morning
> 
> Can't wait



*Is'nt mac leaving on Wendsday?I forgot..

Dawnna,are you going to the darkside this year?The Duck's will be there on the 8'th.We can't do the 30'th this year.*


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> I am doing the last minute packing right now......
> 
> We are off to the hotel by the airport in Detroit tomorow afternoon and we fly out to Orlando Wednesday morning
> 
> Can't wait



last minute packing?
man, you are on the ball.
i leave wednesday morning and haven't packed or bought a thing yet.
(been tied up with my parental units again)

do contact me on the 5th/6th at rph.

really want to meet up with you to see if you really are that skinny.....

you are gonna have a blast on your vacation....!!



donaldduck352 said:


> *Is'nt mac leaving on Wendsday?I forgot..
> 
> Dawnna,are you going to the darkside this year?The Duck's will be there on the 8'th.We can't do the 30'th this year.*



i might have a suitcase with only my csw tshirt in it, but i will be on the plane wednesday morning....


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Beautiful DD!!
> 
> 22 inches--she's gonna be a tall one when she's a teen--*you better be ready to knock some heads.*


 
if i were a dude

& lived in Florida

& somebody messed w/one of my kids

i'd just feed the jerk to the gators in the back yard



circelli said:


> I am doing the last minute packing right now......
> 
> We are off to the hotel by the airport in Detroit tomorow afternoon and we fly out to Orlando Wednesday morning
> 
> Can't wait


 
im with mac, last minute packing is what ur doing with less than 8 hours to departure time

im getting blonder tomorrow, in case i miss 'ya & mac hasta la vista chickieshope u have have great weather & low crowds


----------



## macraven

hey homies, what cha all doing today?


i overslept this morning and just starting out my day.

still haven't packed yet but will have that done before Glee comes on tonight.
i do have my priorities....

the only thing i have accomplished is yesterday, cashed a check for the trip and i made my bed this morning. 

i just checked in online for my flight so i thought it would be best to come here for my good bye speech....


buh bye..............




if i made plans with you, i hope you will be able to keep them.
if not, i will hunt you down like a rabid dog.


scotlass, don't fail me for 2 years in a row.
i still regret we didn't link up last year.

and all the other homies i have been in touch with or haven't been in touch with prior, find me and we will have fun!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

HOORAY for me!!!  The wife just surprised me with a trip to Orlando during the 2nd week of November!!!  We will get to check out WWOHP and enjoy the last weekend of the Food & Wine Festival at EPCOT.

*does happy dance*

Wish she would have surprised me with a trip for HHN so I could meet up with all you fine folks but I'm not going to complain!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> hey homies, what cha all doing today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buh bye..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i made plans with you, i hope you will be able to keep them.
> if not, i will hunt you down like a rabid dog.
> 
> 
> scotlass, don't fail me for 2 years in a row.
> i still regret we didn't link up last year.
> 
> and all the other homies i have been in touch with or haven't been in touch with prior, find me and we will have fun!!



hey Mac weren't you supposed to get some kind of candy for Scotlass that they don't have her way?? I can't remember what it is...

  DD went for her 2 week follow-up today and was told she can start running on the elliptical again...she's excited--now she can have the extra helping at dinner and run it off


----------



## minniejack

i think it was a Reese bar


----------



## keishashadow

mac - happy trails!   i'll be seeing 'yafinally

MH OMG ur wife is a keeper, I said the same thing when mr keisha came thru last July

mj - glad to hear your DD's bouncing back!

i packed today, not my suitcases, i just packed up most of summer duds & starting to drag on warmer stuff...going near 30 degrees they say in evening this week.Have i mentioned i don't turn on my furnace until December?matter of principle and fact that im cheap.


----------



## Mad Hattered

We (or I should say, my better half) turned on the furnace this morning!!  It got all the way down to like the upper 40's last night.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mad Hattered said:


> HOORAY for me!!!  The wife just surprised me with a trip to Orlando during the 2nd week of November!!!  We will get to check out WWOHP and enjoy the last weekend of the Food & Wine Festival at EPCOT.
> 
> *does happy dance*
> 
> Wish she would have surprised me with a trip for HHN so I could meet up with all you fine folks but I'm not going to complain!



You better NOT complain or that'll be it for you   Congrats and she's a great wife.  You'll have a great time!



minniejack said:


> i think it was a Reese bar



yep...Reese Peanut Butter Cup



keishashadow said:


> mac - happy trails!   i'll be seeing 'yafinally
> 
> Have i mentioned i don't turn on my furnace until December?matter of principle and fact that im cheap.







Mad Hattered said:


> We (or I should say, my better half) turned on the furnace this morning!!  It got all the way down to like the upper 40's last night.



upper 40s?  really?  When our low overnight was upper 40's, we still had the windows cracked   Why is it that it's hard to accept it's time to stop leaving the windows open?


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

I cant believe I've missed mac !!

I've PM her here and emailed incase she checks but....doh...doh and thrice DOH !!


Cant anyone confirm her dates and hotel for me ?


----------



## bubba's mom

She's moving from Disney to RPR on Wed, Oct 6th.  

Knowin' her...she'll be at RPR bright n early.

does that help?


----------



## Coach81

I welcome the cooler weather.. hopefully it will keep any storms away from us.. and even better news.. it means before too long I won't have to cut my grass anymore!!!!


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> it means before too long I won't have to cut my grass anymore!!!!





HUMP DAY


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say ...

... one week from today we'll be in Orlando!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*WoW the house is quiet tonight.Alot of posters on vacation I know..*


----------



## keishashadow

bark-bark, im still on guard

need to consider packing tomorrow


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> bark-bark, im still on guard
> 
> need to consider packing tomorrow



*We never pack till the day before.But when we arrive we are always missing something!!Wonder why..

When are ya flying out again?I forgot.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh I forgot to add,everyone in the family,and friends,call me BARK!!!

Why,I don't know?I only got 30%hearing in my right ear and 10% in my left ear left?Thank you to having tubes put in my ears when I was a baby due too ear infections and scarred my ear drums.I refuse to get hearing aids..

So if or when I meet any homies and I talk very loud,ya know why..

WHAT!!!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all my Homies.  I haven't been around in awhile, taking care of my Mom and trying to rehab her house.  All is doing alot better.  She is in her apartment 1/2 block away from me.  The house is going slowly, eating up all my weekends.  But at least it is coming together.  It has been really difficult bringing this "to be condemned" house back together.  I will be so glad when it is over, though.

I will try to catch up.  Have fun at Universal all HHN freaks out there.  I am so bummed I had to cancel my HHN trip this year.  Hopefully next year.

Niki


----------



## donaldduck352

*I feel ya niki,I got my dad living in the house due to his health.Living together in one house is tough to say the least.He knows his faite and understands whats gonna be if he don't change his way.He does'nt care,he is gonna smoke his ciggs,on the porch only due to the new baby,and drink his beer when he wants to.The whole time with oxegen machine hooked up to his nose!!


Enough for me tonight.Just typing this has got me stressed.I'm sorry,TMI..*


----------



## keishashadow

Hey yinz guys, it's Friday!Christening tomorrow & i'm outta here early Sunday, looking forward to meeting many of you this trip!

that is as long as I escape despite having my ma hanging onto my ankles, while reminding i'm 'abandoning her' despite having 24 yo DS in place.  I remind myself to count my blessings that she's alive, semi-mobile, safe at home & still knows who she is every morning 

Niki & donald - we're all in the same leaky boat, I've learned it can be hell to get old. and certainly not a cakewalk to become parents to our parents


----------



## yankeepenny

I am leaving to catch the Hogwart's Express
to Whoville
located in a swamp called Far, Far, Away. 

Have a Great Week All!


----------



## bubba's mom

great one!!!

Have an AWESOME trip miss Penny!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Good morning everyone!!!!!

How many lucky roomies on "home" this week? We'll be zooming down the highway as fast as we can in just two weeks


----------



## donaldduck352

*Crimson Tide are putting a beating on my Gators..24-3 @ 1/2 time.

I'm hoping they will come back in the 2'nd half,but Alabama is playing some good football....*


----------



## minniejack

tried to get your backs homies, but here our church combined our services and we were an hour late   thought that counts????


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hope everyone had a great weekend!!Me,I'm grilling some homemade brats that me and my future SIL made last week,they are smelling GREAT..



Oh I wanted to post my #7000 POST on the place I love on the Dis,this thread!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

My Mom's vice is food.  she gave up smoking years ago.  I bring her all her food now.  When I leave something in the house for her, it is gone almost immediately.  She has lost 196 lbs. now, but still has about 100 left to go.  She knows she has to change too, and has to some extent.  It is just alot of work.

I had a great Friday, Homies.  If I can't be at HHN, at leat I got to the soft opening of Fright Fest at Great America.  That is up in Mac territory.  Gotta go if you are nearby.  ALthough the scares aren't that great, it is really awesome to go on the coasters in the dark.  The Demon coaster is great, as well as the "demon" outside of the ride.  The costume and makeup are as good as that at US.  

This weekend I got the bathroom drywall mudded.  I think this is the last application.  We want to start painting next weekend.  ARGH, will it never end?

Have a great week folks.


----------



## minniejack

Dang DD you sure like to talk  You became a member shortly before me and dang  but then I don't have a cute new grandbaby to brag about...and I better not for about 10 more years.


----------



## minniejack

Just finished cutting out the fleece for one of those fleece tie blankets.  I don't know how all of those old women do it at church.  My hands and back are killing me.

And this is for DD  (should I start putting down something else--I'm not making it for Donald, but dear daughter) I digress.  She wanted to make this for her one year anniversary with her BF.  Since her surgery has put her so far behind with school, I volunteered to cut.  But, I draw the line at sewing on letters that say I heart you.


----------



## Mad Hattered

*doink*doink*doink*

Is this thing on?


----------



## minniejack

I never thought I'd say this...but stupid, stupid Mac (and not our lovable friend in the box)--I mean The box by Apple.

I just spent about 3 hrs trying to retrieve my saved emails and finally found a forum where someone had same problem and it was an easy fix.

OBVIOUSLY not the person using the machine, but an integral flaw in the system????

Homecoming parade for kiddos tonight--I'm hoping for rain and it to be cancelled.  It's cold out there....


----------



## minniejack

I have to brag!!!! I went shopping for jeans and I'm down 2 sizes from this time last year!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> I have to brag!!!! I went shopping for jeans and I'm down 2 sizes from this time last year!!!!




Congrats!  I'm just happy I haven't gone up any pants sizes in the last 4 years!   I've been holding at 33 for awhile now.

BTW...you know all the peeps down at the Darkside aren't having any fun....just sayin'.


----------



## Mad Hattered

And just for DD......


GO CANES!!!!


----------



## minniejack

Aww MH for men it's easy to keep or lose...DH started his routine months and months after me and has lost so much more and he never did lose his muscles from when he used to bodybuild--life just not fair

And here is a kicker for yinz guys.  DH's boss at the mine and the Hr manager were fired yesterday--yupp--they had been...hitting the coat room.  Why would a 20 something married, college educated woman want to jeopardize her job with an unfit, unhealthy older, married man is beyond my imagination.  Granted he was making a small fortune every year, but he couldn't really do anything for her--everything, including raises always has to be approved by Pittsburgh, corporate.  And as for him--ditto--and he had a high paying job, too--this is not the first time he's been in this situation either.

  Stupid, Stupid, Stupid


----------



## circelli

Hello Homies!!!

I am back from an AWESOME trip!!

We had a blast at HHN and the kids couldn't get enough of the rides 

I didn't get to meet mac  My youngest DS was under the weather and my DH and I and my sister didn't really have any free time on our last night there...mac's first day there I believe 

My desk top computer is messed up so I am on my FIL's laptop so I can't post any pics yet...I know a wanna see them!!!

Talk to ya soon, I am doing  now....and groceries and.......


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> And just for DD......
> 
> 
> GO CANES!!!!



*How did ya know I never cared for the 'canes??

I'm orange and blue to the bone Gator fan.I gotta be,I was born in that town!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

I practically grew up in the Miami/Homestead area as a youngster so that's why I still follow them to this day.

I also remember going to Disneyworld the first year they opened (stupid ticket books) and Universal Orlando the first year they opened (miss Kong and the Psycho house).


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> I practically grew up in the Miami/Homestead area as a youngster so that's why I still follow them to this day.
> 
> I also remember going to Disneyworld the first year they opened (stupid ticket books) and Universal Orlando the first year they opened (miss Kong and the Psycho house).



*Gotta cheer for our hometown teams.I still like the Bucs' cause I lived in Tampa for a few years!!!*


----------



## minniejack

welcome back Dawnna


----------



## donaldduck352

*Can't waite to see the pics also Dawnna.I'm sorry I missed ya on the 30'th at HHN.I was way too busy at work and DW bieng a nurse pulled a 11day's in a row worth of work so we could'nt go.Maybe next year.

We are leaving in the morning to do the RIP TOUR Friday night with the homies.You know me,I will post pics.Well as long as this POS computer of mine don't give ME problems!!!!

Future note to selfON"T BUY A HP.......*


----------



## bubba's mom

NEVER buy a HP


----------



## circelli

still no desk top computer 

I wish I could share my pictures with you all but I can't

I have a busy weekend here...it is Thanksgiving here in Canada this weekend

We are going to my cousins wedding tomorrow, Monday a pumpkin patch with the kiddies and turkey dinner at my parents!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies  hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Welcome back Dawnna, hope you had a wonderful trip.

Sorry for the lack of posts since our trip, it's been a busy time with us.  I caught a cold right before we left and it slowed me down a little, but not enough to ruin our good time.  HHN was fun, not quite what we expected but still good.  The only time one of the scareactors got me was at the end of the HHN Hallow'd Past house (clowns, why did it have to be clowns? )

DD has the pics on her laptop so I will post them as soon as I can get access.

Go Braves!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all, 
I have been MIA here for a long time.
Been very busy.
My DD had open heart surgery a month ago. She is doing much better now and back at school almost 2 weeks. She had a small setback after she got home from surgery. Thought she had an infection going, as she started to run a fever 2 days after she came home. Went back in the hospital and was re-admitted for 3 days. Found out she had conjunctivitis (pink eye) of both eyes. We are very glad it wasn't anything worse. 
So, she is doing better now, thank goodness!

Busy with 8th grade for both my kids. Just so much craziness at times!

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Beautiful summer-like weather in the Chicago area now 



Rosemarie


----------



## yankeepenny

back from Universal!

HP was awesome! perfect, but crowded. 
most excellent first onsite stay, will stay there again.


----------



## Akdar

Hi All
  Just wanted to say Hi, haven't been around in a while, but have been trying to catch up a bit.  Hope everyone is well!  The family and I will be leaving in a week for our 2 week HHN vacation.  (the 17th to the 1st of Nov)  Have been avoiding pictures and reviews on forums and Facebook, want to have some surprises when we get there 
Hope to get back on here more often!
Mike


----------



## minniejack

Akdar--every time I see your avatar I think of your expression when you're looking at the mile high nachos from Margaritaville--priceless


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Akdar--every time I see your avatar I think of your expression when you're looking at the mile high nachos from Margaritaville--priceless



*Me too!!!!*


----------



## minniejack

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t247/riprufus/nachos.jpg


happy monday


----------



## SharkyGoddess

SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!

I don't know if I should panic or be happy?!?!?!? I think I'll do both


----------



## yankeepenny

circelli said:


> Hello Homies!!!
> I didn't get to meet mac  My youngest DS was under the weather and my DH and I and my sister didn't really have any free time on our last night there...mac's first day there I believe
> :



Mac and I both waited for your call, she kept checking her phone. YES- 
I spent several days with our Leader!
We had an awesome time!!!!


----------



## circelli

yankeepenny said:


> Mac and I both waited for your call, she kept checking her phone. YES-
> I spent several days with our Leader!
> We had an awesome time!!!!



I apologize greatly  I wanted to contact her but circumstances did not allow me too 

I hope that you had a great time together!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tink1957 said:


> HHN was fun, not quite what we expected but still good.
> 
> Go Braves!!!





Got home yesterday from Florida...Dad's & Universal HHN.  What was it you weren't expecting Tink?  We thought along those same lines.

Had an evening w/ Janet, Mac & Todd (who, btw...are the MOST EXCELLENT HHN tour guides  )

Very busy, tiring weekend....glad to be home.



oh....and....
GO PHILLIES!! 

 

now...gotta get ready for work.....


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Got home yesterday from Florida...Dad's & Universal HHN.  What was it you weren't expecting Tink?  We thought along those same lines.
> 
> Had an evening w/ Janet, Mac & Todd (who, btw...are the MOST EXCELLENT HHN tour guides  )
> 
> Very busy, tiring weekend....glad to be home.
> 
> 
> 
> oh....and....
> GO PHILLIES!!
> 
> 
> 
> now...gotta get ready for work.....



Glad to see you home....sad you hasta go to work. Pictures??

Speaking of, here is the Big Birthday Countdown to our Vacation. Yes it is the kids Christmas Present, however we decided to let the cat outta the bag on Frank's 9th Birthday this Sunday. Under each post it is a Universal/IOA/Road trip themed picture and the number of days left until we leave. Will show updated photos as the stickies come off 






[/IMG]


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess said:


> Hi all,
> I have been MIA here for a long time.
> Been very busy.
> My DD had open heart surgery a month ago. She is doing much better now and back at school almost 2 weeks. She had a small setback after she got home from surgery. Thought she had an infection going, as she started to run a fever 2 days after she came home. Went back in the hospital and was re-admitted for 3 days. Found out she had conjunctivitis (pink eye) of both eyes. We are very glad it wasn't anything worse.
> So, she is doing better now, thank goodness!
> 
> Busy with 8th grade for both my kids. Just so much craziness at times!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Beautiful summer-like weather in the Chicago area now
> 
> 
> 
> Rosemarie



Rose - glad to hear DD is doing better and hope that each day gets easier for her!!



yankeepenny said:


> back from Universal!
> 
> HP was awesome! perfect, but crowded.
> most excellent first onsite stay, will stay there again.



PENNY!!!!!!! - well? Any more Details??? Glad to hear that you had an awesome time and that HP lived up to your expectations!!!  



Akdar said:


> Hi All
> Just wanted to say Hi, haven't been around in a while, but have been trying to catch up a bit.  Hope everyone is well!  The family and I will be leaving in a week for our 2 week HHN vacation.  (the 17th to the 1st of Nov)  Have been avoiding pictures and reviews on forums and Facebook, want to have some surprises when we get there
> Hope to get back on here more often!
> Mike



Mike - Have a great vacation and be sure to check back in when you get home!!! Miss seeing you around here!!


----------



## tink1957

bubba's mom said:


> Got home yesterday from Florida...Dad's & Universal HHN.  What was it you weren't expecting Tink?  We thought along those same lines.
> 
> Had an evening w/ Janet, Mac & Todd (who, btw...are the MOST EXCELLENT HHN tour guides  )
> 
> Very busy, tiring weekend....glad to be home.
> 
> 
> 
> oh....and....
> GO PHILLIES!!
> 
> 
> 
> now...gotta get ready for work.....




Welcome back Barb!
It's hard to put my finger on what I expected....I just thought that there would be more for the 20th anniversary and I expected to be more scared.  It just seemed like a bunch of actors jumping out at you and expecting you to be frightened...I just jumped back at them and probably scared them more than they scared me.  I think I had more fun scaring them.  Bill & Ted was the highlight for us.  

Congrats to your Phils for their win...I guess I'm going to have to root for them to win the big one since my Braves lost last nite (gonna miss Bobby Cox, it just won't be the same without him)...they deserve it.


----------



## roseprincess

tlinus said:


> Rose - glad to hear DD is doing better and hope that each day gets easier for her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tracy! Very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone at the Darkside is having an awesome time!
Click to expand...


----------



## Coach81

Hey guys... I'm anxiously awaiting some of your awesome pics from HHN!!!!!


----------



## Rise Creative

Oh, I'd love to see pics! For some reason, I haven't even heard what the theme is this year...? I know that Busch Gardens is something about revenge on your ex, which seems inappropriate, but oh well.


----------



## macraven

*I'm back...........................
*


you would not believe the computer withdrawals i had the past 15 days.


my flight had a change and i didn't get home until very late last night.
went to bed early this morning and couldn't sleep past 8 with my 2 brat cats screaming for attention.


i spent one week at the motherland and moved to the darkside hotels on oct 5th for 8 days.


dawnna, sorry you had a sickie, i hope he is better now.
scotlass, in one hand, i carried a huge bag of Reese peanut butter cups.
in the other hand, my cell phone.

sorry i missed both of youse's on the trip.

but, i did eat the candy on the way home last night with still more left over for lunch today and many days after.....

it was a kewl vacation.
i'm planning for 2011 already..!


will come back later to ketchup with everyone.



it is good to be back home


----------



## circelli

I am still on the lap top...no pics yet 

Mac I really am sorry that we didn't get to meet  

We got home and now we are ALL sick....well DH is the worst I am just so so, our boys just have a virus (cold) so hopefully by this weekend we will all be a better functioning family


----------



## schumigirl

Coach81 said:


> Hey guys... I'm anxiously awaiting some of your awesome pics from HHN!!!!!



Me too 



macraven said:


> I'm back...........................
> 
> 
> it was a kewl vacation.
> i'm planning for 2011 already..!
> 
> 
> 
> it is good to be back home



Glad you had nice time................think we may be visiting August next year......one of these years we`ll match up and be able to have a meet 

Well 9 days to go for us and we have the usual pre trip emergency.

I was up all Monday night with the most awful toothache......the kind you think your head may explode! Got an emergency appointment for Tuesday afternoon and as soon as my dentist looked in my mouth he said I had an abscess and may have to lose the tooth. So......one x-ray later and he said yes, it would be better out. It was at the back so it was a real biggie.......and didn`t want to come out. It did ....eventually.

You forget how painful tooth and gum pain can be.

So now salt water mouthwash and antibiotics for 5 days...........but on the positive side at least it happened now and not on our trip.

Think we all organised now, Passports, paperwork, travellers cheques and essentials in our pack. Contacted RPR and asked if we could have same room as last year, she said that was fine.....Yay!!!

Just to choose and book a hotel for our night at Clearwater and we`ll be set to go. Soooooo excited


----------



## donaldduck352

*Welcome back all the homies.Its been hard for me to type with one hand.Right hand still very sore.Went to doc and specialist,I got full blown carpal tunnel,tendonitis and a pinch of arthritis to boot-yea!

I did upload a few pics of our HHN RIP tour:*






*This is the tour group @ Bill@ Ted's.A great group this year.Please Stand Up..*






*Me clowning around with Jack.

More to follow I promise!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Glad to see you home....sad you hasta go to work. Pictures??



of course....'venutually.... 



tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Barb!
> It's hard to put my finger on what I expected....I just thought that there would be more for the 20th anniversary and *I expected to be more scared.  It just seemed like a bunch of actors jumping out at you and expecting you to be frightened*...I just jumped back at them and probably scared them more than they scared me.  I think I had more fun scaring them.  Bill & Ted was the highlight for us.
> 
> Congrats to your Phils for their win...I guess I'm going to have to root for them to win the big one since my Braves lost last nite (gonna miss Bobby Cox, it just won't be the same without him)...they deserve it.



That's what we thought too.  DH was calling it Halloween _Startle_ Nights.  The spookiness and themeing was good, as were the actual 'characters' in Hollywood scarezone.  I think we expected more of a 'show' rather than peeps just jumping out atcha.  I was expecting to be terrified of scare zones, but I wasn't 

Root for the Phils....they gots it goin on 



donaldduck352 said:


>



I know people in this pic


----------



## Coach81

Sorry to hear about the carpal.. Don... Thanks for the pics...hopefully a preview of many more HHN pics to come!!!  Hang on.. weekend's right around the corner!


----------



## macraven

morning time.......


----------



## tlinus

Oh NOES....poor Double D  Take care of that and looking forward to more pics, like Brab, I know some peeps in that group shot 

schum - better to have lost that tooth now. once it abscesses, they wanna yank it. Side note - I have had a loose back molar for about a year now. In recent weekes its been more and more and more loose - I yanked that sucker out last thursday night - WHOA - it was HUGE!!! Didn't hurt or bleed at all  

MAC!!!! glad to see you are back home.....hope you had a glorious vacation!! Would love to hear all about it sometime!!


One more day to the work week homies - TGITA (Thank God Its Thursday Afternoon!)


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies! 

DD sorry to hear about your carpal tunnel, I had that once and it takes time & rest to get over (hopefully not surgery) hope you feel better soon.

Coach, I'll try to get my daughter to give up her laptop long enough for me to post pics of our HHN trip.

Thought I'd share something cool happening in our little town.  The're doing a remake of the movie Footloose staring Dennis Quaid and Andie McDowell & shooting the famous "chicken scene" on our local river bridge.  This has caused said bridge to be closed all week while the filming and construction of breakaway parts take place.  My DS & DD work at the local pizza place which is right next to the river so they are getting paid "not" to work for 8 hours while the scene is being filmed.  DS is working tonight from 11:30 pm to 1:30 am making pizza for the cast.  He was all excited because he thinks Dennis Quaid will eat his pizza.  He plans to go up on the roof of the restaurant while they are filming & try to take pics. 

Don't forget trash day.


----------



## Coach81

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies!
> 
> DD sorry to hear about your carpal tunnel, I had that once and it takes time & rest to get over (hopefully not surgery) hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Coach, I'll try to get my daughter to give up her laptop long enough for me to post pics of our HHN trip.
> 
> Thought I'd share something cool happening in our little town.  The're doing a remake of the movie Footloose staring Dennis Quaid and Andie McDowell & shooting the famous "chicken scene" on our local river bridge.  This has caused said bridge to be closed all week while the filming and construction of breakaway parts take place.  My DS & DD work at the local pizza place which is right next to the river so they are getting paid "not" to work for 8 hours while the scene is being filmed.  DS is working tonight from 11:30 pm to 1:30 am making pizza for the cast.  He was all excited because he thinks Dennis Quaid will eat his pizza.  He plans to go up on the roof of the restaurant while they are filming & try to take pics.
> 
> Don't forget trash day.



Please grab that laptop!

That is awesome about your DS & DD.. what a great experience!!!


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> schum - better to have lost that tooth now. once it abscesses, they wanna yank it. Side note - I have had a loose back molar for about a year now. In recent weekes its been more and more and more loose - I yanked that sucker out last thursday night - WHOA - it was HUGE!!! Didn't hurt or bleed at all



You pulled your own tooth????? 

Oh my lordy I felt quite ill reading that!!!!!!

That IS a brave thing to do, you have my admiration, I`m too much of a wimp to do that


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hey Dark Siders!

Today is departure days for us! I am practically sitting on the dryer waiting for our clothes to get done so we can leave. Yes, yes, I know. I should have done this sooner but my DD had her wisdom teeth pulled on Monday so I've been busy nursing her and making sure she was recooped and ready to go for our trip.


----------



## tink1957

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hey Dark Siders!
> 
> Today is departure days for us! I am practically sitting on the dryer waiting for our clothes to get done so we can leave. Yes, yes, I know. I should have done this sooner but my DD had her wisdom teeth pulled on Monday so I've been busy nursing her and making sure she was recooped and ready to go for our trip.



Have a great trip & drink a Butterbeer for me!


----------



## macraven

i wanna go back on vacation.................NOW......


----------



## Mad Hattered

We just back from a 3 day camping trip at Lake of the Ozarks State Park.  The weather was AWESOME!!  Highs in the mid to upper 70's and lows in the high 40's.  I'll take that in October any time! I made an awesome Low Country Boil last night....perfect camping food!!!

*25 days to go to the Darkside*


----------



## Coach81

Weather has been near perfect down here in La.  Low humidity, lower temps.. very, very nice..


----------



## macraven

show offs....................










weather here suxs.....


----------



## minniejack

weather sucks here, too

DS15 went on their last cross country run of the season...since they are JV, their coach doesn't care.  The girls/boys all were painted up like red/white/blue indians and ran as a pack whooping and hollering in last place...very slooooow jog.  They cross through the creek three times, the last time it's about 4 feet deep...and it was 36 degrees out....

Our coach, since he took over about 4 yrs ago, has gotten the letter every time that our team was disqualified--I think the boys wearing girls bathing suits last year really put that school over the edge  Our coach doesn't get that this is true cc and it shows--the other teams ran real races, but we heard a couple of boys from another school whining that their coach hated them because he would never let them do that.


----------



## minniejack

Hey Donald, I just saw that you had carpal.  Hope you get to healing soon. Do you think it has anything to do with your 7,000 posts???


----------



## macraven

Miss THUG, i think with double d, that carpal tunnel came from tipping the right hand too much.




i did notice he only drank the beer with the left hand on the RIP tour.........





anyway you call it, i hope he gets relief from the pain and the problem disappears soon.


----------



## ky07

*Hello homies
How is everyone doing ??
Same old stuff for me but plan on being on more since I have a new laptop to play with *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Hello homies
> How is everyone doing ??
> Same old stuff for me but plan on being on more since I have a new laptop to play with *



*ST LAWRENCE*







welcome back home to your first home....


we always miss the homies when they are away.

hope to see you real soon!

and hoping things are going smoother for you in RL.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> *ST LAWRENCE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back home to your first home....
> 
> 
> we always miss the homies when they are away.
> 
> hope to see you real soon!
> 
> and hoping things are going smoother for you in RL.


*Thanks mac and I am hanging in there the best I can but its good to be home*


----------



## macraven

we are always thrilled when a homie returns home.........


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> Miss THUG, i think with double d, that carpal tunnel came from tipping the right hand too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did notice he only drank the beer with the left hand on the RIP tour.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway you call it, i hope he gets relief from the pain and the problem disappears soon.




*It can't be that,I can drink beer out of both hands.Sometimes at the sametime!!*




ky07 said:


> *Hello homies
> How is everyone doing ??
> Same old stuff for me but plan on being on more since I have a new laptop to play with *



*How ya been?Long time no posting.*


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> we are always thrilled when a homie returns home.........


 
ok, i'll bite

trip was a humdinger. I might start a Trip Report (i can hear barb muttering that i'll never finish it) if RL will quit biting me

so great to meet all the homies, especially mac who i've been missing for years during halloweenie trips, sorry i just missed so many others here though....next time 'fer sure!

just reading thru thread & laffing re 2 things in the pic donald kindly posted

1) check out the grinning dude in black tshirt in front of donald's son, do we 'know him' or was he just happy to get his pic taken?

2) the big dude in white t-shirt to his right was Max Starks, one of my fav Steelers!!! I even got to shake his hand, had something to do with his 'woman' being amused with me jumping up & down when i figured out who he was me-thinks


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *It can't be that,I can drink beer out of both hands.Sometimes at the sametime!!*



Problem solved, Donald!   This way you can also hold two hot dogs from Amity!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Problem solved, Donald!   This way you can also hold two hot dogs from Amity!!



 *That would work also,but not the pink one!!!*


----------



## macraven

yes, use a straw when you drink beer.

it will taste even better.......




what do i know.
i don't drink beer.........


----------



## macraven

janet, i remember that now.

when you asked me who that dude was, all i could think to say was something about his nose.


you knew then............


you were so excited to see him.
and i kept saying, who is that..........


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *It can't be that,I can drink beer out of both hands.Sometimes at the sametime!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How ya been?Long time no posting.*


*Hey Donald
Just being hanging in there waiting on stuff to get better but won't go into that but good for the most part *


----------



## Coach81

WB KY!  Glad to see that most are doing well.. hope the Carpal gets better.. really neat way to get your drink on (Hats) I must say!

So busy these days..teaching, football (we are now 9-1 and heading to the playoffs in our very first year), personal training, and family... but I still find time to post.. 


Looking forward to next Summer.. we're going visit Harry and the rest of our Universal Friends!


----------



## macraven

looks like our Coach is a winning coach.

congrats!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> janet, i remember that now.
> 
> when you asked me who that dude was, all i could think to say was something about his nose.
> 
> 
> you knew then............
> 
> 
> you were so excited to see him.
> and i kept saying, who is that..........


 
oh yeah, he was the icing on my RIP cake, as if the night couldn't have gotten any better!

yeah coach, we're in the dance for soccer, HS team my middle DS coaches has 2 more games & hasn't clinched spot yet, but tied for 1st place in division so i hope they get to go forward to playoffs.  PS BLT was 'da bomb.  When my life settles down i'll upload pics & post somewhere, we had view of MK/tennis court/baylake which i chalk up to the 'right' request and taking copy of the room location mockup posted on DVC board here @ checkin & asking if my to-be-assigned room was in the 'proper range' for lakeview rooms that could see the MK fireworks.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey....since I pretty like all of you better than the Disney peeps I'm going to post these here.  I was visiting Mom the other day and we started going through her old pics.  I scanned a few things and thought I'd share.

Here we are at the Magic Kingdom entrance in July of 1972 (I'm on the left looking at this pic sporting my Donald Duck hat).  The park had only been open 8 months at this time.






I've got some more older stuff that I will post tonight when I get home from work.  It is SOMETHING ABOUT NOTHING.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are a few more from July 1972


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are a few from 1977.  Note that my brother and I have upgraded our plaid shorts for KISS shirts, KISS beltbuckles, and tubesocks. 






I miss 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are some shots taken from an early 70's postcard book that we got.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Great photos.  Awesome.

By the way, Hi y'all.


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> oh yeah, he was the icing on my RIP cake, as if the night couldn't have gotten any better!
> 
> yeah coach, we're in the dance for soccer, HS team my middle DS coaches has 2 more games & hasn't clinched spot yet, but tied for 1st place in division so i hope they get to go forward to playoffs.  PS BLT was 'da bomb.  When my life settles down i'll upload pics & post somewhere, we had view of MK/tennis court/baylake which i chalk up to the 'right' request and taking copy of the room location mockup posted on DVC board here @ checkin & asking if my to-be-assigned room was in the 'proper range' for lakeview rooms that could see the MK fireworks.



Awesome news on the playoffs!!!  Good luck to the team!  I can't wait to see the BLT pics.. show me the room, the resort.. show me everything!!!!

Hatter- Absolutely classic pics!!!  Love the Kiss stuff.. great stuff.. I bet the memories come flooding back... good for you!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies*


----------



## circelli

hey there homies 

I am still on my FIL's laptop!!!

Can you believe it is only a week and a half until halloween!!

My youngest son will be.......wait for it............SPIDERMAN

My eldest says he wants to be a skeleton???  I wanted to make it but how do you do the bones?????  I can buy a black track suit from the thrift store then what???


----------



## macraven

Mr Hattered........i adore those pictures!!

one of the threads i read is the disney vintage thread.
but that one is a slow mover.

so glad you chose us to share the walk down memory lane with on the pictures.

do it again anytime.





and a very good morning to all the homies today.
i go back to work tomorrow.
ugh........



Niki......


----------



## keishashadow

work is a four letter word

MH im laffing, my 1st trip to WDW was in November of '77, honeymoon

thanx for reminder to upload pics, probably will take days


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hi Everyone ... well we're back to reality after an awesome vacation in Orlando.  Screamfest was impressive as usual and we thoroughly enjoyed spending quality time with our Screamfest/Spooky peeps.  It was the perfect way to start our vacation and are very much looking forward to doing it all again in May.  

Concierge/CL level at the Poly was magnificent - you can't beat waking up to a view of the Magic Kingdom every day!!    We caught the fireworks twice from our balcony as well as the Electrical Water Pagent.  Food and drink offerings in the lounge were most delicious.  I even came home with the recipe for the Ku'ulei Special punch they serve (it has 4 bottles of wine plus Grand Marnier and assorted juices - sooooo yummy) .. and yes we are hooked - I'm on the lookout for AP rates for our May stay already!! 

We only went to HHN 2 nights (had FFP with EP) but that was definitely enough for both of us.  The 2 nights we went (Sun the 10th & Thurs the 14th) the EP lines were 5 minutes at the most - we actually finished all the houses by 10ish both nights (we skipped B&T the second night as this year's show really really sucked badly).  Sadly we didn't miss the RIP tour at all. 

I'll post some pics shortly ...


----------



## schumigirl

Loving those early pics.......they are cool 

Well it`s finally here for us........leave tomorrow lunchtime for overnight stay at the Radisson Manchester airport, ready for our Virgin flight Friday morning   

Don`t think I`ll be able to sleep tonight never mind tomorrow night!!!! We are all hyper and so ready for this trip......Last August seems such a long time ago now, can`t wait to get back to RPR and just Orlando in general.

Don`t have an awful lot planned, we like to play it by ear and wing it, but have picked our nights for HHN and plan to go to MK once for Wishes and DHS once for ToT and RnR....that`s about it really.

Dreading coming home and I`ve not arrived yet 

Take care everyone


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hattered,we probaly met when we were kids and never new it.From the pics it looks like we are around the same age and we used to go to DW alot when I was a kid!!

Unfortunately our housed burned to the ground when I was 12 and lost all our pics.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

_I haven't done any post-processing on these pics yet, so please excuse the quality!_

This was the view from our room at the Polynesian ... 





The Electrical Water Pageant ... 





Wishes from our balcony ...
















And yes, we finally got to Hogsmeade/Hogwarts!




















And while we were at Disney - they debuted a new Character greeting in EPCOT ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

SWEET pics, Bonny!!!  What a great view you guys had!  Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just found this ... and they say nothing bad ever happens at Disney 

http://thedisneyblog.com/2010/10/14/bus-driver-attacked-by-guest-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just found this ... and they say nothing bad ever happens at Disney
> 
> http://thedisneyblog.com/2010/10/14/bus-driver-attacked-by-guest-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



*THREW THE BABY at the driver??????*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh,great pics Bonny.You always take the best night pictures,well great pictures all together..*


----------



## minniejack

I had to google Duffy--ummmm cute??  

http://micechat.com/forums/tokyo-disney-resort/118708-story-duffy-disney-bear-pictures.html


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Just popping in for a minute after a long absence. 

Anything cool happen while I was away?

Cheerio,

Tam


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Just popping in for a minute after a long absence.
> 
> Anything cool happen while I was away?
> 
> Cheerio,
> 
> Tam



same old same old. 



welcome back homie....

you were missed.




now for me, off to work.
catch youse when the skool bell rings.


----------



## Coach81

Thanks for the fantastic pics, Cdn!  Looking forward to the HHN pics as well!  Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## ky07

[Good morning homies B][/B]


----------



## minniejack

Hi Tink  I was just wondering where you were.

Homies on vaca, teeth pullings, surgeries, parents days, grandbabies, pics of fantabulous places, fall sports, our leader has returned...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Coach81 said:


> Cdn!  Looking forward to the HHN pics as well!


Unfortunately the only pics we took were of the UTH tour ... We left the camera at home during the evenings we went this year


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Thanks for the fantastic pics, Cdn!  Looking forward to the HHN pics as well!  Happy Thursday everyone!



so am i..........and i went and took pics too...



ky07 said:


> [Good morning homies B][/B]



hiddy hiddy hey homie...



minniejack said:


> Hi Tink  I was just wondering where you were.
> 
> Homies on vaca, teeth pullings, surgeries, parents days, grandbabies, pics of fantabulous places, fall sports, our leader has returned...





sounds like you covered everything but the broken bone...



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately the only pics we took were of the UTH tour ... We left the camera at home during the evenings we went this year







back from skool.
have to go back again tomorrow.


----------



## bubba's mom

all

glad to see Lawrence back...and Tam!

Hi to everyone....cool 'vintage' pix.  I never rode Skyride...think it was gone before I got there...DH remembers riding tho (shows ya how old HE is  )  Love to look back at old pix...cars are antique now..but were so new and cool then!  And the clothes...well, let's just not go THERE...shall we? 

Glad to see Mac is still employed...always a good thing.

 pix Bonny.  Love ur view from Poly.

mj...DD....Coach....whoever else I'm missin...hope all's well.

Fall is always busy here...boy keeps me hoppin.  

Also, i AM writing a summer trip report...about 1/2 way done it.  TRYING to be on the ball....slow goin tho 

Was at HHN Columbus weekend...will prolly throw together quick TR on that weekend too.

Just thot I'd pop in and say "YO...Sup?"   Ya can't get rid of me THAT easily 

oh...and Janet...how's _YOUR_ TR comin' along?


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> oh...and Janet...how's _YOUR_ TR comin' along?



*I was waiting for that!!!!!*


----------



## minniejack

bubba's mom said:


> all
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone....cool 'vintage' pix.  I never rode Skyride...think it was gone before I got there...DH remembers riding tho (shows ya how old HE is  )  Love to look back at old pix...cars are antique now..but were so new and cool then!  And the clothes...well, let's just not go THERE...shall we?



I remember the skyride--I was a young'un and I also remember standing in line for Space Mountain--it was the new ride that year and it breaking down after I'd been standing in line by myself with my parents and my chicken sister waiting for me. Then I got in line later in the day and they waited for me again--you know...now that I think about it, no wonder she's my favorite sister--my other sister probably would've left me in Florida

I even "stole" the E tickets that my mom kept from the trip to put with all my other Disney treasures.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *I was waiting for that!!!!!*


 





oh yeah, like clockwork nwa ha ha, i'll post few pics to get a jump on things.

seriously, im glad when i uploaded yesterday I remembered to back up most of my pics since desktop crashed today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then I dropped & broke my cellphone in several pieces at grocery store. 

bonnie great pics! post editing? im lucky if i remember to fix the red eyes.

anyway, don't be scared, im haggy looking due to travel day & couple hours in MK. How tired were we? skipped ohana, not to worry-ate there next night!

i could live here, location-location!






last homie standing....wins 




i could happily live ever after here too - portofino, once they found us one the suite was lovely!





gives new meaning to cheek to jowl, this was friday, what the TM's i spoke to said was 'slow' compared to this summer & it was busier Sat & Sunday. It's just gotta slow down in a year or so





coach - the few BLT pics i've located i posted on the DVC thread _post 1256_and we did find the food court @ CR to be nice alternative for dinner one evening, huge sandwiches with home-made potato chips.  Another afternoon we decided we needed something to hold us until late dinner & grabbed bite off kids' menu at suggestion of CM.  Their pizza was edible!!! a first for WDW CS imo

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38677880&posted=1#post38677880


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> all
> 
> glad to see Lawrence back...and Tam!
> 
> Hi to everyone....cool 'vintage' pix.  I never rode Skyride...think it was gone before I got there...DH remembers riding tho (shows ya how old HE is  )  Love to look back at old pix...cars are antique now..but were so new and cool then!  And the clothes...well, let's just not go THERE...shall we?
> 
> Glad to see Mac is still employed...always a good thing.
> 
> pix Bonny.  Love ur view from Poly.
> 
> mj...DD....Coach....whoever else I'm missin...hope all's well.
> 
> Fall is always busy here...boy keeps me hoppin.
> 
> Also, i AM writing a summer trip report...about 1/2 way done it.  TRYING to be on the ball....slow goin tho
> 
> Was at HHN Columbus weekend...will prolly throw together quick TR on that weekend too.
> 
> Just thot I'd pop in and say "YO...Sup?"   Ya can't get rid of me THAT easily
> 
> oh...and Janet...how's _YOUR_ TR comin' along?


*Hey Barb sorry we missed you guys this year and we almost missed Robert too until Dw wanted to go to the pool for a couple hours before we left
*


----------



## bubba's mom

OMG....AWESOME view at WDW Janet!!  Makes me wanna go!  So..ya got any other pix of that awesome view & room? 

And...idk who was last homie standing, but I WAS up till 2:30am that night   

Lawrence...thank goodness the Mrs wanted to go to the pool...somethin musta just told her.....  We didn't get to UO till mid afternoon on Tues July 13th.   I think we would've missed you either way.  Shoulda got there sooner that day, but niece's plane was 1hr late   ah well....least she got there.

it's a work day....off to get ready i suppose.


----------



## Coach81

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately the only pics we took were of the UTH tour ... We left the camera at home during the evenings we went this year



NOOOOOOOOOOO

oh well.. maybe next time 

Wow Keisha. great view!!!  Looks like you guys were having a great time..

Have a great weekend everyone.. off to see "Paranormal Activity 2" tonight..


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back homie....
> 
> you were missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now for me, off to work.
> catch youse when the skool bell rings.






MAAAAAAAAAAAAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Talk about being missed!

((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))

Hope things are going much better for you now that you're back at home. I need to ketchup, but I need to find time for that. Anyone know where time hides?


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> OMG....AWESOME view at WDW Janet!!  Makes me wanna go!  So..ya got any other pix of that awesome view & room?
> 
> And...idk who was last homie standing, but I WAS up till 2:30am that night
> 
> Lawrence...thank goodness the Mrs wanted to go to the pool...somethin musta just told her.....  We didn't get to UO till mid afternoon on Tues July 13th.   I think we would've missed you either way.  Shoulda got there sooner that day, but niece's plane was 1hr late   ah well....least she got there.
> 
> it's a work day....off to get ready i suppose.


*Yea they got there I think two or three days after we did and we kept looking for them but didn't see them until we was ready to leave and we missed you by 2 days cause we left on the 11th but hopefully we will catch you guys agian one these years *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hatter, Bonny, Janet - love the pics! Hatter, I remember thinking tube socks were so cool when I was a kid. WHAT WERE WE ALL THINKING??????

Bonny and Janet, you both had such great views. I love the fireworks shots and all the HP pics. 




minniejack said:


> Hi Tink  I was just wondering where you were.
> 
> Homies on vaca, teeth pullings, surgeries, parents days, grandbabies, pics of fantabulous places, fall sports, our leader has returned...




I KNEW I'd missed a bunch! Wow, sounds like you've been busy, too. But you've survived! Weeeeeeee are the champions, my frie-end.





bubba's mom said:


> all
> 
> glad to see Lawrence back...and Tam!
> 
> Fall is always busy here...boy keeps me hoppin.
> 
> Also, i AM writing a summer trip report...about 1/2 way done it.  TRYING to be on the ball....slow goin tho
> 
> Was at HHN Columbus weekend...will prolly throw together quick TR on that weekend too.




Hi, Barb! Funny how boys are hoppin' masters. Can't wait to read your TRs, they are always the bestest ever.



Quick update on things that keep me busy. Homeschooling, taking DS-9 to P.E. classes at the YMCA twice a week, art classes on Wednesdays, 3 hour round trip drive to Tupelo twice a week for DS-4's autism therapy classes, at home autism therapy, church lesson and activity planning for the young women (aged 12-18), YW on Wednesday nights, the Columbus Choral Society, DH in school, and all the things friends and family are involved in. 

Whew! I think that covers it. Everyone I know is in the same boat. So much to do, and a limited number of hours in the day. I think I need a time machine. Or a whole lot of minions to do my bidding.


Back to the grind, time for math and then geography.


----------



## brenda1966

Thanks to all who tirelessly answered my many questions.  We leave in an hour for our frist trip ever to US Orlando.  Can't wait!  First stop Kennedy, then US/IOA, then end the week with Mickey.  Hope the rain clouds stay away!


----------



## keishashadow

brenda1966 said:


> Thanks to all who tirelessly answered my many questions. We leave in an hour for our frist trip ever to US Orlando. Can't wait! First stop Kennedy, then US/IOA, then end the week with Mickey. Hope the rain clouds stay away!


 
enjoy!

tink oy, ur schedule is killer

coach/barb - i went back & checked all my memory cards & found missing pics.  TR to follow after polishing a few college essays, figure i'll squeeze it on laptop time while watching grandbaby


----------



## Brit_Jude

Hey All,

Loved the pics Mad Hattered they were at a time when visiting WDW from England was just a far off dream for me and my friends.  The post cards were wonderful.  

So what is everyone up to this weekend.  Hubby is away.  I am supposed to be sorting and organizing getting ready for our move to O'Fallon just outside St. Louis.  Only 4 days left at my current job in DC.  The packers come on 1 Nov.   But here I am on the laptop 

Managed to add in a trip to Orlando at Thanksgiving, no staying at home and cooking Turkey for us.  Hubby has lined up two golf games so is very happy.  This is in addition to our Christmas trip to Universal when my Sister and Niece will join us, I feel so fortunate. 

Jude


----------



## Mad Hattered

Brit_Jude said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Loved the pics Mad Hattered they were at a time when visiting WDW from England was just a far off dream for me and my friends.  The post cards were wonderful.
> 
> So what is everyone up to this weekend.  Hubby is away.  I am supposed to be sorting and organizing getting ready for our move to O'Fallon just outside St. Louis.  Only 4 days left at my current job in DC.  The packers come on 1 Nov.   But here I am on the laptop



Thanks!  O'Fallon, huh?  Would that be on the Missouri or Illinois side?   We actually have two nearby.   My wife is from the Missouri side and still has a lot of family that live there.  Either way....it's a small world afterall...wait...wha....


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Thanks!  O'Fallon, huh?  Would that be on the Missouri or Illinois side?   We actually have two nearby.   My wife is from the Missouri side and still has a lot of family that live there.  Either way....it's a small world afterall...wait...wha....



when i read that i was thinking the same thing.....
i have been to both ......illinois side and the mo side.....


----------



## ky07

*I can't remeber if I told you homies that my oldest DS moved with his girlfriend to Australia and he has been over there for almost 2 months and loves it and due to time differance we do get to talk to him a few mins a night on skpe since its free video chat 
So I thought I would share a pic of him over there



*


----------



## Brit_Jude

Mad Hattered said:


> Thanks!  O'Fallon, huh?  Would that be on the Missouri or Illinois side?   We actually have two nearby.   My wife is from the Missouri side and still has a lot of family that live there.  Either way....it's a small world afterall...wait...wha....



It's the Illinois side - I did not know there we two so close together - I hope I don't get lost.    I am looking forward to getting to know my new area.  DH is from Indianppolis so this puts him nearer his Sister.  His Mum and Dad moved to Port Charlotte, FL to a retirement community but come back to Indie for a few weeks in the summer.


----------



## Brit_Jude

ky07 said:


> *I can't remeber if I told you homies that my oldest DS moved with his girlfriend to Australia and he has been over there for almost 2 months and loves it and due to time differance we do get to talk to him a few mins a night on skpe since its free video chat
> So I thought I would share a pic of him over there
> 
> 
> 
> *



How exciting but boy that is a long way it must be though for you to have him so far away   I so love Skpye.  Where is he living in Australia?


----------



## ky07

Brit_Jude said:


> How exciting but boy that is a long way it must be though for you to have him so far away   I so love Skpye.  Where is he living in Australia?


*Yea its tough but I have to let him be his own man and make his own way and they are living in Melborne cause thats where his girlfriends dad lives*


----------



## macraven

brenda1966 said:


> Thanks to all who tirelessly answered my many questions.  We leave in an hour for our frist trip ever to US Orlando.  Can't wait!  First stop Kennedy, then US/IOA, then end the week with Mickey.  Hope the rain clouds stay away!







 miss brenda.

sorry i missed the send off....

be sure to come back and let us know how the trip was for youse..



ky07 said:


> *I can't remeber if I told you homies that my oldest DS moved with his girlfriend to Australia and he has been over there for almost 2 months and loves it and due to time differance we do get to talk to him a few mins a night on skpe since its free video chat
> So I thought I would share a pic of him over there
> 
> 
> 
> *




excuse me but he is just a baby........


why do our kids have to grow up?



Brit_Jude said:


> It's the Illinois side - I did not know there we two so close together - I hope I don't get lost.    I am looking forward to getting to know my new area.  DH is from Indianppolis so this puts him nearer his Sister.  His Mum and Dad moved to Port Charlotte, FL to a retirement community but come back to Indie for a few weeks in the summer.



i have been in o'fallon il many times..

you will like it there!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Thanks Mac - you'll have to let me know if you are going to be in O'Fallon, IL again.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *I can't remeber if I told you homies that my oldest DS moved with his girlfriend to Australia and he has been over there for almost 2 months and loves it and due to time differance we do get to talk to him a few mins a night on skpe since its free video chat
> So I thought I would share a pic of him over there
> *





Wow, he's in for some fun adventures! I've always wanted to visit Australia. I have a friend who lives there now.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy homies.Glad to see oldtimers posting again.It's great to see this thread rolling again!!

I've been having a ball watching horror flicks on TV the past 2 days.So far I seen>House On Huanted Hill,all 5 of JigSaw movies(my fav),Christine,Carrie,Evil Dead,Ghost Ship and my all time fav that scared the H*** out of me when I was a teenager,Nightmare On Elm Street..GOODTIMES!! I love Halloween..

At this time Abbot&Costelow Meets The Muumy is on.Way funny!!!!

I just hope I can stay up for The Exorcist(1'st one) comes on at 2am..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Need to ask.What HORROR movie is your fav??

Paranormal Activity was good.But what one sticks to your mind till today?*


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> *Need to ask.What HORROR movie is your fav??
> 
> Paranormal Activity was good.But what one sticks to your mind till today?*




Not really into  horror flicks. But I LOVE Nightmare Before Christmas.


I found fun t-shirts in a catalog tonight, but I don't think they would get here before Halloween. They had a creepy, dripping font. They said "Mummy" and "Deady".


----------



## macraven

Brit_Jude said:


> Thanks Mac - you'll have to let me know if you are going to be in O'Fallon, IL again.....



hopefully real soon........

i'm selling a house in belleville and will have to go back down for paperwork in the future.


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> Wow, he's in for some fun adventures! I've always wanted to visit Australia. I have a friend who lives there now.


*Yea he says he loves it there and thats cool but the only thing I can't understand is his girlfriend says she hates the us and all americans but he is american so whats wrong with that picture *


----------



## macraven

teen agers..............



what else can i say..


----------



## circelli

We got a new lap top!!!  I am going to post some pics now!!!




















I only downloaded a few


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey everyone ... not really going to do a TR, but if you are so inclined to read all about our adventures (unfortunately minus HHN as I didn't take any pics), you can check out these two posts:

- Spooky Weekend

- Hawaiian Punch


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Need to ask.What HORROR movie is your fav??
> 
> Paranormal Activity was good.But what one sticks to your mind till today?*



We went to see Paranormal 2 this weekend, I laughed so hard I was crying--save your money this movie was a waste--not scary or good.


----------



## Brit_Jude

ky07 said:


> *Yea he says he loves it there and thats cool but the only thing I can't understand is his girlfriend says she hates the us and all americans but he is american so whats wrong with that picture *



It's a sad fact that a lot of the rest of the world does not have a very favorable opinion of the United States.  I find myself defending the US with my family and friends in England.   This study is a little old but useful. 

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/p..._countriesregions_bt/326.php?nid=&id=&pnt=326


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

dawnna - great pics

st l - would be hard for anybody to pass up chance to see australiakeep a light on for him, he'll be back sooner if not later.

donald bud & lou were genius' imo, their scary movies r the best

how about a nice hawaiian punch? don't forget the vodka...i smell a blogger! good luck bonny


----------



## Coach81

donaldduck352 said:


> *Need to ask.What HORROR movie is your fav??
> 
> Paranormal Activity was good.But what one sticks to your mind till today?*



Wow.. what a tough question...

The one that scared me the most- The original Exorcist (I was 10 and snuck to see it).

I really enjoyed both of the paranormal movies.. (saw the new one this weekend, very good).


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> dawnna - great pics
> 
> st l - would be hard for anybody to pass up chance to see australiakeep a light on for him, he'll be back sooner if not later.
> 
> donald bud & lou were genius' imo, their scary movies r the best
> 
> how about a nice hawaiian punch? don't forget the vodka...i smell a blogger! good luck bonny


*Yea thats what I told him if he really wanted to go then don't pass up the chance to go and I think his visa runs out in a year so he will have to come back next year and then he says he wants to get another one and go back and as I told DW we will always love our kids but when they want to spread thier wings we have to let them and we can't hold them back *


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Need to ask.What HORROR movie is your fav??
> 
> Paranormal Activity was good.But what one sticks to your mind till today?*



I am going to have to go with a top 3:

Friday the 13th (the original from 1979)
Halloween (original from 1978)
John Carpenter's The Thing Remake


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Glad to see Mac is still employed...always a good thing.



AMEN, sista. Have to support those vacations SOMEHOW!!! LOVE YOU MAC!!!



bubba's mom said:


> Also, i AM writing a summer trip report...about 1/2 way done it.  TRYING to be on the ball....slow goin tho
> 
> Was at HHN Columbus weekend...will prolly throw together quick TR on that weekend too..



Um, please be done before i leave??!!?? 



bubba's mom said:


> oh...and Janet...how's _YOUR_ TR comin' along?



Yeah ^^^^ what she said 



Tinker-tude said:


> I found fun t-shirts in a catalog tonight, but I don't think they would get here before Halloween. They had a creepy, dripping font. They said "Mummy" and "Deady".







ky07 said:


> *Yea he says he loves it there and thats cool but the only thing I can't understand is his girlfriend says she hates the us and all americans but he is american so whats wrong with that picture *



It's LOOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEEEE  -  or something like that LOL!! 



ky07 said:


> *Yea thats what I told him if he really wanted to go then don't pass up the chance to go and I think his visa runs out in a year so he will have to come back next year and then he says he wants to get another one and go back and as I told DW we will always love our kids but when they want to spread thier wings we have to let them and we can't hold them back *



Gotta let them go. Hard as it may seem, they know where home is, just got to let them feel there way around life


----------



## tlinus

HEEEEyyyyyyy there Homies. I married my BFF 13 years ago today!! Been challenging, and I am going to just laugh at the "unlucky" number 13 

Here is an updated Countdown Calendar looksie:








Weather supposed to be BEAUTIFUL and in the 70's all week...off to take advantage and finish up some outside projects. Hope all are well and will catch you again really soon!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Bonny, love your blog TR. Sounds like you had a GREAT time!




minniejack said:


> We went to see Paranormal 2 this weekend, I laughed so hard I was crying--save your money this movie was a waste--not scary or good.




But don't you love a great laugh like that sometimes? A show so bad it's hysterical? I love watching Attck of the Killer Tomatoes at 3:00 a.m. when I'm punchy anyway.




tlinus said:


> HEEEEyyyyyyy there Homies. I married my BFF 13 years ago today!! Been challenging, and I am going to just laugh at the "unlucky" number 13




Congratulations!!!!!!!


DH and I were married the same year. Thirteen has been VERY lucky for us.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

<----Going to see BTTF in theaters tonight!


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> <----Going to see BTTF in theaters tonight!



*I paid $30 for the trilogy on CD,NOW they got it on Blue-Ray!!
They know how to make money on movies>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Forgot to add,my fav movies of alltime.Thats heavy doc.*


----------



## Coach81

tlinus said:


> HEEEEyyyyyyy there Homies. I married my BFF 13 years ago today!! Been challenging, and I am going to just laugh at the "unlucky" number 13
> 
> Here is an updated Countdown Calendar looksie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather supposed to be BEAUTIFUL and in the 70's all week...off to take advantage and finish up some outside projects. Hope all are well and will catch you again really soon!!!



Congratulations.. the wife and I are going to hit 18 years in April.. what a ride it has been.



donaldduck352 said:


> *I paid $30 for the trilogy on CD,NOW they got it on Blue-Ray!!
> They know how to make money on movies>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Forgot to add,my fav movies of alltime.Thats heavy doc.*



Yeah.. and get ready.. before to long you'll be forced to buy them AGAIN in blu-ray 3D


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is well and I am just sitting here waiting om a sever storm to pass thru 
Man what wacky weather for October *


----------



## Mad Hattered

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well and I am just sitting here waiting om a sever storm to pass thru
> Man what wacky weather for October *



I know exactly what storm you're talking about.  It woke us up at 4 am this morning!!  All my Halloween decorations in the front yard were scattered everywhere, the plants were out in the street, tree limbs down, etc.  It was a wicked one for sure!!


----------



## macraven

same here.

the wind storm is still with us.............


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> same here.
> 
> the wind storm is still with us.............



Us, too.  It's gusting to around 50+ mph right now.


----------



## damo

It is headed our way here in Ontario.  Keep safe you guys!


----------



## Coach81

So sorry about the wind storm.. that is crazy for this time of the year...

Tomorrow night our brand new private school football team will play in its first playoff game ever.. 

It is a big game for us..


----------



## Mad Hattered

Coach81 said:


> So sorry about the wind storm.. that is crazy for this time of the year...
> 
> Tomorrow night our brand new private school football team will play in its first playoff game ever..
> 
> It is a big game for us..



Congrats on making the playoffs!  Now just play like you did to get there and everything should work out fine for you!  Good luck, Coach!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!! to those in the storm path, stay safe and hold onto yer hats!!!

Coach thanks for the wishes, IT HAS been quite a ride so far. We have been together 18 years, have been married 13. Not all sunshine and lollipops, but well worth every moment. He is honestly my Best Friend first and foremost. I feel so lucky  Best of Luck tonight in the playoff game....tell your guys to keep on their game and nothing will stop them!!! 

YAY HRRR opened again this morning (well yay for Jim and Kait)....hopefully it keeps on going until we get there!!! 

Raining and 73 here, blaaahhhhh. I guess I should get some work done before the boss shows up. 

Have a great day all - talk to you all later!!


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> So sorry about the wind storm.. that is crazy for this time of the year...
> 
> *Tomorrow night our brand new private school football team will play in its first playoff game ever.. *
> 
> It is a big game for us..




i hope youse all win!!
i'll put a hex on the other team just to be on the safe side.
that's the kind of homie i am.
always there to help out a fellow homie.....



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies *



morning homie!
hope today is a good one for youse.



tlinus said:


> Morning Homies!!! to those in the storm path, stay safe and hold onto yer hats!!!
> 
> Coach thanks for the wishes, IT HAS been quite a ride so far. We have been together 18 years, have been married 13. Not all sunshine and lollipops, but well worth every moment. *He is honestly my Best Friend* first and foremost. I feel so lucky  Best of Luck tonight in the playoff game....tell your guys to keep on their game and nothing will stop them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Raining and 73 here, blaaahhhhh. I guess I should get some work done before the boss shows up.
> 
> Have a great day all - talk to you all later!!



i'm working also.
don't you just hate it you can't play on the boards unless it is break time?
there out to be a law i tell you....

congrats on the celebration of years with your BF 
i love hearing sucess stories like yours.
i hear he is a keeper! 

we are still in the middle of the wind storm.
sounds like a freight train rolling through at times.

catch youse all later, gator.

tonight.....world series...

who are you putting the money on for it..?


----------



## minniejack

Two transformers blew last night right in the middle of NCIS LA

Without power until about 9:30 this morning.  "Borrowed" some from our neighbor across the street to run fridge and some lights to finish the kiddos homework.

Mad Hattered! I finally grilled (and yes I was grilling before the power went out--who knew) the romaine hearts with a little S&P, grapeseed oil and some sliced avocadoes.  I can't believe I've been missing such greatness all these years.  

DS15 wants me to grill the last head of romaine for him when he gets home from school before his first concert wearing a tux--he's getting all grown up on me.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Mad Hattered! I finally grilled (and yes I was grilling before the power went out--who knew) the romaine hearts with a little S&P, grapeseed oil and some sliced avocadoes.  I can't believe I've been missing such greatness all these years.
> 
> DS15 wants me to grill the last head of romaine for him when he gets home from school before his first concert wearing a tux--he's getting all grown up on me.



SEE??!!  I told you it was good!!!  Glad it was a hit.


----------



## Mad Hattered

And for what it's worth, Mac....we're rooting for the Rangers to win the series.  It's just not the same without the Cards in the mix but I gotta root for a team that's never won it.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Mad Hattered! I finally grilled (and yes I was grilling before the power went out--who knew) the romaine hearts with a little S&P, grapeseed oil and some sliced avocadoes.  I can't believe I've been missing such greatness all these years.
> 
> DS15 wants me to grill the last head of romaine for him when he gets home from school before his first concert wearing a tux--he's getting all grown up on me.





Mad Hattered said:


> SEE??!!  I told you it was good!!!  Glad it was a hit.



*I forgot to say it's a family fav at my house also now!!

When I first made it no one wanted it,now I can't make enough!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies *



*Howdey dude.Glad too see'ya posting on a normal base!! It's has been awhile ST,L*


----------



## circelli

I am trying to get used to the wind and cold
Today is my & dh's 10 th wedding anniversary!!!!
If he and I can pull through all these years together I am sure it is a good thing


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> I am trying to get used to the wind and cold
> Today is my & dh's 10 th wedding anniversary!!!!
> If he and I can pull through all these years together I am sure it is a good thing



Congrats on the milestone!  It's cold here too....but not like up there...that's for sure!


----------



## Coach81

Mad Hattered said:


> Congrats on making the playoffs!  Now just play like you did to get there and everything should work out fine for you!  Good luck, Coach!!



That is the Plan, Hatter!!!  We've had a solid week of practice, and we feel good about the game plan.  Tonight, hopefully the kids can execute, and we can get the victory!!!



tlinus said:


> Morning Homies!!! to those in the storm path, stay safe and hold onto yer hats!!!
> 
> Coach thanks for the wishes, IT HAS been quite a ride so far. We have been together 18 years, have been married 13. Not all sunshine and lollipops, but well worth every moment. He is honestly my Best Friend first and foremost. I feel so lucky  Best of Luck tonight in the playoff game....tell your guys to keep on their game and nothing will stop them!!!
> 
> Have a great day all - talk to you all later!!


Totally agree.. my wife has been my anchor.. my rock.. my best friend on this life-long journey.  We get along very well.. and we both love Disney and USF!!! 



macraven said:


> i hope youse all win!!
> i'll put a hex on the other team just to be on the safe side.
> that's the kind of homie i am.
> catch youse all later, gator.



Thanks mac!!!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Morning Homies!!! to those in the storm path, stay safe and hold onto yer hats!!!
> 
> Coach thanks for the wishes, IT HAS been quite a ride so far. *We have been together 18 years, have been married 13. Not all sunshine and lollipops, but well worth every moment. He is honestly my Best Friend first and foremost. I feel so lucky*  Best of Luck tonight in the playoff game....tell your guys to keep on their game and nothing will stop them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day all - talk to you all later!!


 
congrats to you!




circelli said:


> I am trying to get used to the wind and cold
> *Today is my & dh's 10 th wedding anniversary!!!!*
> If he and I can pull through all these years together I am sure it is a good thing


 
and you

and coach too!

Im tossing around getting BTTF series on BluRay too, turning into same duplication issue as HP & POC, too  much stuff laying around already here.  i predict 3D tv will be a bust, mostly cause i don't want to buy another big screen anything.

kiddo just done polishing off a college essay re prompt: "...if time travel were possible, what era of history would you want to visit & why...".  He worked in a reference re the movie's space time continuim theory, not sure how that will go over with the braniacs reviewing it lol


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> Im tossing around getting BTTF series on BluRay too, turning into same duplication issue as HP & POC, too  much stuff laying around already here.  i predict 3D tv will be a bust, mostly cause i don't want to buy another big screen anything.



I'm with you on that one... I'm a huge electronics GEEK.. but I don't think I'm gonna jump on the 3D bandwagon.. at least not anytime soon.. 

3D TV- $3,000.00 
3D Blu-Ray Player- $400.00
Glasses $150.00 EACH  (600.00)
3D reciever $500.00

Total cost of upgrade for a family of 4- $4,500.00

That's about 2.5 trips to Orlando!!!!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdey dude.Glad too see'ya posting on a normal base!! It's has been awhile ST,L*


*Yea there has been alot of stuff going on and had to just realize it is what it is and have to deal with it and let it run its coarse but great to be back Donald *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Yea there has been alot of stuff going on and had to just realize it is what it is and have to deal with it and let it run its coarse but great to be back Donald *


 
words to live by for us all





ps im starting...

a TR, might even finish it!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38758508&posted=1#post38758508

excuse the repeat pics u might find of BLT, wanted to post them all somewhere for easy access.


----------



## Mad Hattered

AWESOME location, Keisha!!  I just read the beginning of your TR.....looks freakin sweeeet!!  Cant wait to see more!


----------



## bubba's mom

OMG...talk about great minds thinking alike!  I started posting our HHN weekend TR  (granted, still working on the SUMMER TR  )

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38759316#post38759316

I know I missed a lot of stuffs...so a general "hi" to all 

Good to see everyone as usual.

to Lawrence...I think it's great to have your son in Australia.  Let him do his thing while he's young with no committments yet (ie: work, school, mortgage, family)...  I think it's a great thing....  It's only the _beginning_ of them growing up.  And don't worry, when they grow up, they realize how much you mean to them and appreciate you. 

okay...now I have to do some stuffs..... 

nite!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> OMG...talk about great minds thinking alike!  I started posting our HHN weekend TR  (granted, still working on the SUMMER TR  )
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38759316#post38759316
> 
> I know I missed a lot of stuffs...so a general "hi" to all
> 
> Good to see everyone as usual.
> 
> to Lawrence...I think it's great to have your son in Australia.  Let him do his thing while he's young with no committments yet (ie: work, school, mortgage, family)...  I think it's a great thing....  It's only the _beginning_ of them growing up.  And don't worry, when they grow up, they realize how much you mean to them and appreciate you.
> 
> okay...now I have to do some stuffs.....
> 
> nite!


*Yea thats what I told him and a big plus he is with someone who loves him and he loves her and he knows Dad is here for him no matter what *


----------



## Tinker-tude

circelli said:


> I am trying to get used to the wind and cold
> Today is my & dh's 10 th wedding anniversary!!!!
> If he and I can pull through all these years together I am sure it is a good thing



Congrats on the big #10!!!!!!!!!

Hope you had a fun time celebrating.

Janet and Barb, I'll be reading those TRs tonight.


----------



## circelli

Thanks for the congrats homies 
the dh & I are going to a little Inn this weekend to be ALONE 
I think I just want to be alone but he can come too


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> I am trying to get used to the wind and cold
> Today is my & dh's 10 th wedding anniversary!!!!
> If he and I can pull through all these years together I am sure it is a good thing


Dawnna ... as usual, I'm late to the party but wanted to wish you and hubby a very Happy Anniversary from your fellow Canadians.  

Our 11th is tomorrow  _(yes we were married on Halloween)_


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Bonny and Lee -

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


I know I'm a little early, but I didn't want to miss the big day. I don't know if I'll be able to get to the computer tomorrow (today?).

Cheerio!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniejack

Happy Anniversary to All!


I'm tired...going back to bed...night all


----------



## tlinus

Happy Anniversary to Circ and Dh and to Bonny and Lee  October is SUCH a great month to get married. 

Today is Halloween, Birthday and Wedding Anniversary for my Best Friend (who is married to DH's Best Friend) so we have made a new day just for her....we greet her with Happy Hallowbirthaversary! 

Happy Halloween Homies!! Hope you all have a fantastic day!!


----------



## ky07

*Happy Halloween Homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Dawnna ... as usual, I'm late to the party but wanted to wish you and hubby a very Happy Anniversary from your fellow Canadians.
> 
> Our 11th is tomorrow  _(yes we were married on Halloween)_



Wishing you both many years of happiness

It is rainy and cold here for the trick or treaters tonight
What can I make for supper....quick and easy


----------



## tink1957

*Hi Homies! 

Happy Halloween!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Happy Anniversary!!!​*


----------



## Brit_Jude

*Happy Holloween 

and

Happy Anniversary*​
Boy I am exhausted - preparing for the packers and moving company tomorrow.  Hubby just got back from a two week work trip yesterday so I had saved the heavier stuff for him.  We are Finally finished and sitting with an adult beverage I mixed right now


----------



## minniejack

Brit_Jude said:


> *Happy Holloween
> 
> and
> 
> Happy Anniversary*​
> Boy I am exhausted - preparing for the packers and moving company tomorrow.  Hubby just got back from a two week work trip yesterday so I had saved the heavier stuff for him.  We are Finally finished and sitting with an adult beverage I mixed right now




I must've missed that you were moving--obviously soon?  Where are you headed?


----------



## minniejack

In case you didn't know...

Women are Angels 





And when someone breaks our wings.... 
We simply continue to fly... 




On a broomstick.... 


  We are flexible like that.


----------



## Brit_Jude

minniejack said:


> I must've missed that you were moving--obviously soon?  Where are you headed?



Yep Minniejack we are moving this week from Arlington, Virginia to O'Fallon, Illinois just east of St. Louis.

Pretty cool the truck driver showed up this evening just to check out where they could park the semi and to see where the apartment is in relation to the freight elevator and loading doc.  Talked to them and they will be delivering our household goods next Friday so that will save us some money on the hotel bill.  Previously my paperwork had delivery on 12 Nov which was a mistake by the transportation office.  Yeah!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I hope the HOMIES had a great halloween.To my surprise,we had ONE trick or treater today.Let me tell ya' he got alot of candy,glow in the dark spider rings and temp tattoes.I know I can't spell much.. But the look on his face was priceless!!

Like I stated before,we have a 1/2mile driveway.I seen the golfcart of my neighor comming up the diveway and I was excited.I loaded him down with suger!! What he or the others did'nt get is mine now!!!Reeses Penut cups frozen,yummmy...


Buy the way,Happy Anniversay to all the HOMIES married in October.

Remember tho,10 or 11 years is the hardest.When ya' hit the 20+,then ya' know!!!


imo*


----------



## Coach81

Halloween was great for us... we took the boys to the "trunk or treat" at Church.. they had a carnival going on as well.

My oldest dressed up as John Lennon...complete with wig and glasses.. and my youngest dressed up as Steve McGarrett from Hawaii five-O..complete with cargo pants, and the badge.. it was really neat..

Now on to Thanksgiving!!!

P.S.  We won our playoff game.. now this coming Saturday we will be competing for the State Championship!!!  Completely unbelievable considering this is our FIRST YEAR!!!

Have a great day, everyone!!!


----------



## minniejack

Brit_Jude said:


> Yep Minniejack we are moving this week from Arlington, Virginia to O'Fallon, Illinois just east of St. Louis.
> 
> Pretty cool the truck driver showed up this evening just to check out where they could park the semi and to see where the apartment is in relation to the freight elevator and loading doc.  Talked to them and they will be delivering our household goods next Friday so that will save us some money on the hotel bill.  Previously my paperwork had delivery on 12 Nov which was a mistake by the transportation office.  Yeah!



good luck--we almost decided to move last week because there was an unbelievable deal on the house that I've always wanted (foreclosure), but the thought of moving just killed me--and you know since it was my idea the chore would fall to me.  Hubby kept grumping. so no moving--I made him promise me a new deck and hot tub next summer...

We had 2 trick or treaters so I think I'm taking the left over to them later today because I do NOT want that stuff in my house. I'm on a roll since even August and I've gone down another size!!!  Don't know about the weight because scales terrify me, but, IMHO, the Abercrombie jeans tell the tale


----------



## circelli

Am I right???

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BONNY


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> Am I right???
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BONNY


 thanks Dawnna ...


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats to all the anniversary peeps! 

Happy BD Bonny....AND getting married on Halloween?!  That's too cool!

Congrats on the big win, Coach!! I wish you the best of luck in your final quest!!

*10 more sleeps until WWOHP and F&W*

Oh yeah.....come on Keisha....post more pics already!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Sorry baseball Giants fan's-but BOOOO.I wanted the Rangers to pull it off myself.But congrats Giants on a hard earned win.They def had the better team to win it in 5games!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> good luck--we almost decided to move last week because there was an unbelievable deal on the house that I've always wanted (foreclosure), but the thought of moving just killed me--and you know since it was my idea the chore would fall to me.  Hubby kept grumping. so no moving--I made him promise me a new deck and hot tub next summer...
> 
> We had 2 trick or treaters so I think I'm taking the left over to them later today because I do NOT want that stuff in my house. I'm on a roll since even August and I've gone down another size!!!  Don't know about the weight because scales terrify me, but, IMHO, the Abercrombie jeans tell the tale





Sorry you didn't get the dream house, but hey - avoiding a move and getting a deck and hot tub make up for it! When is the hot tub party? I'll get the paper goods and bring licorice. 

Congrats on the down-sizing! Our orthodontist is making it easy for people to get rid of their candy. He has a system where patients can redeem points for prizes. A pound of candy is worth 25 points. Jared looked like an eager little mercenary when he read the email. We'll see if he feels the same way tomorrow morning when they're taking the candy for points.


----------



## Coach81

circelli said:


> I am trying to get used to the wind and cold
> Today is my & dh's 10 th wedding anniversary!!!!
> If he and I can pull through all these years together I am sure it is a good thing



Happy Anniversary, Circelli!!!  May you have many, many more!!!



Mad Hattered said:


> Congrats to all the anniversary peeps!
> 
> Happy BD Bonny....AND getting married on Halloween?!  That's too cool!
> 
> Congrats on the big win, Coach!! I wish you the best of luck in your final quest!!
> 
> *10 more sleeps until WWOHP and F&W*
> 
> Oh yeah.....come on Keisha....post more pics already!!!



Thanks Hattered!!!  We're going to put in the work this week, and hopefully Saturday the kids will be fully prepared, and will execute to the best of their abilities.. that's all we can ask for!



donaldduck352 said:


> *Sorry baseball Giants fan's-but BOOOO.I wanted the Rangers to pull it off myself.But congrats Giants on a hard earned win.They def had the better team to win it in 5games!!!*



Wife's family is from Texas, she was also pulling for the Rangers.. oh well...


----------



## circelli

coach81 I congratulate you and your team

It is almost time for my annual shopping trip!!!!  Christmas gifts get taken care of and NO KIDS all weekend!!!! I still have to wait until November 12 but that's okay


----------



## RAPstar

Howdy homies! Just popping in to say hi and that I started my Disney TR if any of you want to read it. Link in the siggy!


----------



## minniejack

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY 

And speaking of orthodontists--DS gets his braces off tomorrow.  No more stupid baby rubber bands all over the house, in the car, in the laundry, ...


----------



## Coach81

circelli said:


> coach81 I congratulate you and your team
> 
> It is almost time for my annual shopping trip!!!!  Christmas gifts get taken care of and NO KIDS all weekend!!!! I still have to wait until November 12 but that's okay



Thanks so much Circelli!!!  

Speaking of Christmas Shopping.. my 8 year old wants an Ipod touch.. anyone have any experience with it?  Wife and I both have Iphones, but I don't want to have to pay any monthly fees for the Ipod touch.. would he still be able to text to us??  Can he play all of his games on it.. etc.. etc.??



RAPstar said:


> Howdy homies! Just popping in to say hi and that I started my Disney TR if any of you want to read it. Link in the siggy!



Cool!!!


minniejack said:


> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY
> 
> And speaking of orthodontists--DS gets his braces off tomorrow.  No more stupid baby rubber bands all over the house, in the car, in the laundry, ...



Congrats to him!!!  We've been informed by the Ortho.. our 8 year old will def need them later on 

Have a great Hump Day everyone!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Coach81 said:


> Speaking of Christmas Shopping.. my 8 year old wants an Ipod touch.. anyone have any experience with it?  Wife and I both have Iphones, but I don't want to have to pay any monthly fees for the Ipod touch.. would he still be able to text to us??  Can he play all of his games on it.. etc.. etc.??


It uses the same multi-touch screen, but I believe it runs a scaled down version of OS X that runs Safari and a YouTube application.  It uses WiFi to connect to the internet.  The big differences are there is no email, no maps, no camera, no bluetooth, no microphone and no external speaker.  Plus it has a separate contacts, video and music apps.  And no, he wouldn't be able to text you.


----------



## marciemi

Most of my sons' friends who have itouches have downloaded free texting apps so they can text.  However, you need to be in a wifi zone to use it so it wouldn't help much from school or at football practice or something, but would allow him to text his friends from home (assuming you have wifi at home).


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing good and who forgot to pay the gas bill cause it got cold awfully fast *


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Congrats to him!!!  We've been informed by the Ortho.. our 8 year old will def need them later on
> 
> Have a great Hump Day everyone!!!



say goodbye to about $4-5K  braces are definitely not cheap.  Thankfully our ortho is wonderful and only charges one set price for the work--not every time you go after he says your done like some do.  Or else we'd have probably paid another $1000 for our daughter.  She got hers off 2 yrs ago and then needed more work done and he did the work w/o charging us anything extra like the ortho I had when I was in a car wreck a few yrs ago.

You might all remember the retainers that were stolen on the trip back in June--yep, he made us a new pair and no charge.  

Dr. Daniel Joseph has been listed in Pittsburgh's top orthos several times and we love him!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Congrats to all the anniversary peeps!
> 
> Happy BD Bonny....AND getting married on Halloween?! That's too cool!
> 
> Congrats on the big win, Coach!! I wish you the best of luck in your final quest!!
> 
> *10 more sleeps until WWOHP and F&W*
> 
> Oh yeah.....come on Keisha....post more pics already!!!


 
a few more are there as of this evening, this whole babysitting thing has cut into my RL lol.  



donaldduck352 said:


> *Sorry baseball Giants fan's-but BOOOO.I wanted the Rangers to pull it off myself.But congrats Giants on a hard earned win.They def had the better team to win it in 5games!!!*


 
was surprised to see that the football game (wherein the saints beat our butts )trumped the game in the national ratings.


circelli said:


> coach81 I congratulate you and your team
> 
> It is almost time for my annual shopping trip!!!! Christmas gifts get taken care of and NO KIDS all weekend!!!! I still have to wait until November 12 but that's okay


 
do u get all ur shopping done in 1 weekend?



minniejack said:


> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY
> 
> And speaking of orthodontists--DS gets his braces off tomorrow. No more stupid baby rubber bands all over the house, in the car, in the laundry, ...


 
i never found them with youngest DS, hate to think he swallowed them...ew.

sorry re the house dealing not panning out, new deck & hot tub sounds pretty cool.



marciemi said:


> Most of my sons' friends who have itouches have downloaded free texting apps so they can text. However, you need to be in a wifi zone to use it so it wouldn't help much from school or at football practice or something, but would allow him to text his friends from home (assuming you have wifi at home).


 
I have a touch, it works fine at home on network & most wireless zones but for some reason i couldn't pickup a network at MCO waiting for flight.  Had DS try to switch off his iphone AT&T coverage to search for local network but no go for him either

coach - congrats!!quite an accomplishment, you should be proud.  Didn't want to jinx DS's team's run, they made it to the semi-finals yesterday, lost in sudden-death OT.  Still a chance to go to states though if they win a consolation game on Saturday.

bonny, a belated


----------



## minniejack

here's stupidity on my part--it took me days to figure out what I wanted on Amazon.  Cancelled the one touch ordering 2 times within the allotted 30 mins., then finally put in the 3rd order--and made sure I had more than $25 to get free S&H.  This morning, I looked at the confirm from Amazon and I guess that when you hit the one click buy, it just does standard S&H and no free shipping.  So I wouldn't have needed to order the $20 worth of gluten free pasta to get what I wanted.

I learned my lesson well....


----------



## Coach81

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It uses the same multi-touch screen, but I believe it runs a scaled down version of OS X that runs Safari and a YouTube application.  It uses WiFi to connect to the internet.  The big differences are there is no email, no maps, no camera, no bluetooth, no microphone and no external speaker.  Plus it has a separate contacts, video and music apps.  And no, he wouldn't be able to text you.


Thanks for the info..



marciemi said:


> Most of my sons' friends who have itouches have downloaded free texting apps so they can text.  However, you need to be in a wifi zone to use it so it wouldn't help much from school or at football practice or something, but would allow him to text his friends from home (assuming you have wifi at home).



Don't think he's going to be too big on the texting.. he mostly wants it for the games..
But it will be nice to know that he could text from home if he'd like..



minniejack said:


> say goodbye to about $4-5K  braces are definitely not cheap.  Thankfully our ortho is wonderful and only charges one set price for the work--not every time you go after he says your done like some do.  Or else we'd have probably paid another $1000 for our daughter.  She got hers off 2 yrs ago and then needed more work done and he did the work w/o charging us anything extra like the ortho I had when I was in a car wreck a few yrs ago.
> 
> You might all remember the retainers that were stolen on the trip back in June--yep, he made us a new pair and no charge.
> 
> Dr. Daniel Joseph has been listed in Pittsburgh's top orthos several times and we love him!!



5K.. OUCH!!!  That's like a trip and a half to Orlando!!! 

Oh well.. guess we will start saving up now..  

Here comes the weekend....

Thanks for all the well-wishes for the football team, I hope it helps us!!!


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say afternoon homies
Not having that good of a day but hey thats life *


----------



## minniejack

this is not my day for internet buying

Got a bill today from Fedex for $20 for an import--my true cinnamon that I HAD to have and now an extra $20 on top of the outrageous price....  I'd have been better off being patient and then heading to the strip district in Pittsburgh and buying it.

Aaargh  I feel like the karate guy and hear the wise buddha guy saying, "Patience Grasshopper."


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all..

Hey Metro,did you see in the news that MGM is fileing bankrupcty and wants more money from the Hobbit's(Lord Of The Rings)franchise?*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101104/ap_on_bi_ge/us_mgm_bankruptcy


----------



## keishashadow

friday hooray, home alone all day

ever have one of those miserable bickering sibling nights in your house where u r ready to change the locks on the door before they come back home?


----------



## Coach81

TGIF everyone!!!!

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.

Spent the morning at the Dr.'s office. Good news, I don't have an ulcer, just acid reflux. Bad news, I do have a kidney infection.

We're trying to stay cozy in the cold weather. Jared and I were working on one of his subjects in front of a space heater. One of the 85 lb. dogs kept trying to squeeze in and take all the heat. Time to get the gas fireplaces turned on!

Minniejack, Amazon has its tricks. You should have a screen come up with your order confirmation that allows you to choose the free shipping. If you don't specify it, it will default to make you pay for S&H. There is the "other" solution. I order so many things on Amazon that I signed up for Amazon Prime. It's $80 a year for free shipping on EVERYTHING you order all year. If you don't order often, it may not be worth it. If you live in the sticks like I do, it pays for itsself many, many times over.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> friday hooray, home alone all day
> 
> ever have one of those miserable bickering sibling nights in your house where u r ready to change the locks on the door before they come back home?



uummmm every day???



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.
> 
> Spent the morning at the Dr.'s office. Good news, I don't have an ulcer, just acid reflux. Bad news, I do have a kidney infection.
> 
> 
> 
> Minniejack, Amazon has its tricks. You should have a screen come up with your order confirmation that allows you to choose the free shipping. If you don't specify it, it will default to make you pay for S&H. There is the "other" solution. I order so many things on Amazon that I signed up for Amazon Prime. It's $80 a year for free shipping on EVERYTHING you order all year. If you don't order often, it may not be worth it. If you live in the sticks like I do, it pays for itsself many, many times over.


Tink I hope you get better quickly!! And I order from them all the time, it's just I had spent so much time deciding what to buy, then canceling that I said that's what I'm ordering hit the one-click buy and turned off the computer so I couldn't change my mind--learned some very valuable lessons with buying.  To top it all off--I was at Sam's club today and there was a similar cinnamon not the one I really wanted but close enough for waaaaay cheaper.

DH missed the BIG ONE bow hunting yesterday and now he's grumping around the house with bow and arrows like a pouting fool.  All I know is he better do some honey dos around the house in the next few weeks or I'm not going to miss with my foot.


----------



## circelli

I hope everyone is having a great weekend 

I find myself on this computer instead of cleaning???

coach how did you do in your game?

I took my boys to get their hair cut last night......now they look soooooo much older


----------



## donaldduck352

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all..
> 
> Hey Metro,did you see in the news that MGM is fileing bankrupcty and wants more money from the Hobbit's(Lord Of The Rings)franchise?*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101104/ap_on_bi_ge/us_mgm_bankruptcy



*OK Metro,bieng a mod you can't quote on this!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

One of my dogs squeezed through the gate earlier today and is missing.

We drove around for as long as we could trying to find him, to no avail.

Tomorrow I'll be canvassing the neighborhood with flyers looking for him. He's microchipped, but in my area no one would ever think to check for that if they found him. Please keep Brodie in your thoughts and prayers. It's very cold out tonight.


----------



## tink1957

Tinker-tude said:


> One of my dogs squeezed through the gate earlier today and is missing.
> 
> We drove around for as long as we could trying to find him, to no avail.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be canvassing the neighborhood with flyers looking for him. He's microchipped, but in my area no one would ever think to check for that if they found him. Please keep Brodie in your thoughts and prayers. It's very cold out tonight.



Poor pup, I hope you find him soon.  If he's like my dog Chewy, he will christen every tree in the neighborhood and be home when it's feeding time.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> One of my dogs squeezed through the gate earlier today and is missing.
> 
> We drove around for as long as we could trying to find him, to no avail.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be canvassing the neighborhood with flyers looking for him. He's microchipped, but in my area no one would ever think to check for that if they found him. Please keep Brodie in your thoughts and prayers. It's very cold out tonight.


  how awful ... hope Brodie is home safe and sound soon!!!  We're sending our good thoughts your way!!


----------



## minniejack

Tink!  I hope he's back by now.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tink1957 said:


> Poor pup, I hope you find him soon.  If he's like my dog Chewy, he will christen every tree in the neighborhood and be home when it's feeding time.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> how awful ... hope Brodie is home safe and sound soon!!!  We're sending our good thoughts your way!!





minniejack said:


> Tink!  I hope he's back by now.




Thank you, Homies. Your support means a great deal to me right now. No sign of him yet. He's been gone for a day and a half now. Here's hoping and praying for a great day tomorrow FINDING Mr. Brodimous. I'm worried sick, but not ready to give up hope. He's such a lover-dog that there's a chance someone decided to take care of him until we can find him. I'll be calling all shelters, the Humane Society, all vets, etc. I called today, but they don't let you leave messages. 

Anyway, thanks again.

Tam


----------



## Coach81

circelli said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend
> 
> I find myself on this computer instead of cleaning???
> 
> *coach how did you do in your game?*
> I took my boys to get their hair cut last night......now they look soooooo much older



Well the team we played had several seniors on the team, and they did not want to lose in the State Championship... we on the only hand have NO SENIORS...

The game went back and forth with the game tied at 14 at halftime...

When the smoke cleared.. the Mighty Lions (Us) found a way to win it.. 20-14 to claim their first-ever STATE CHAMPIONSHIP in the very FIRST YEAR OF THE PROGRAM!!!!

:
One of the best experiences I've ever had as a coach... and now I've got to get my finger measured for the State Championship Ring!!!!

Thanks for asking, Circelli...

Have a great day, everyone!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Tink....that's awful about your puppy.  I hope you find him soon!!!

Coach.....that is SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!  Congrats on the HUGE victory!

*3 more sleeps until the Darkside*


----------



## minniejack

congrats on the states!!!!! Awesome accomplishment!

Tink  Minnie and Jack took off last year during 16 inches of snow and sub temps. Minnie is a small beagle and came back about 12 hrs later.  Jack,a Sheltie about 12 inches high, was found the next day about 7 miles away (as a crow flies--about 15 miles driving) by someone who took him in.  So, hopefully, your dog is in the same situation and everything will fine.


----------



## circelli

Coach81 said:


> When the smoke cleared.. the Mighty Lions (Us) found a way to win it.. 20-14 to claim their first-ever STATE CHAMPIONSHIP in the very FIRST YEAR OF THE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> :
> One of the best experiences I've ever had as a coach... and now I've got to get my finger measured for the State Championship Ring!!!!




That is great to hear coach81 

All the is being used to help you find Brodie Tinker-tude


----------



## minniejack

I'm working on registering my 1st baby for the real SAT tests.  She took it in 7th grade, but that was just for an honors program--this just seems so real and well depressing and it just seems all grown up.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Tinker-tude said:


> One of my dogs squeezed through the gate earlier today and is missing.
> 
> We drove around for as long as we could trying to find him, to no avail.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be canvassing the neighborhood with flyers looking for him. He's microchipped, but in my area no one would ever think to check for that if they found him. Please keep Brodie in your thoughts and prayers. It's very cold out tonight.



Oh no! I am so sorry 

I hope you find him soon!


----------



## circelli

I had to post something on here!!!!

Tinker-tude do you have any news about your doggie? 

Mac where are you?

This thread is going really slow these past few days, where is everyone?


----------



## marciemi

How about a non-Disney "Before & After" shot just for fun!  

Matt (in green) visiting West Point in 1998:






And last weekend, when he visited there with the Air Force Drum and Bugle Corps for the Army/AF Football game:






I find it interesting that the shots are taken from nearly identical locations (look at the background) totally coincidentally!  

I want to post my new Countdown Calendar pics (although they look astonishingly like my last two Countdown Calendars  ), but no one has uploaded the pictures I took from the camera to the computer and that's beyond my technical capabilities!


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> I had to post something on here!!!!
> 
> Tinker-tude do you have any news about your doggie?
> 
> Mac where are you?
> 
> This thread is going really slow these past few days, where is everyone?


 
i've been:  

Xmas shopping (WM had early BF specials, got middle DS laptop & ma her 1st LED tvhanded them both out, don't even have to wrap them).

*consoling DS (they're now out of the state soccer race, oh well good run...congrats to you coach that is an amazing outcome for your team!)

*college visitation (Penn State accepted DS & offered some 'token' dough)

*yet more college apps to submit& need to get the rest of road trips in before the snow flies.  

mj it is something to wrap ur head around. DS said the SAT he "re" took last saturday is 'it' stick a fork in him, he's done.  

*can't forget new call of duty game...i haven't got to play it, just watch it.

tink - did u call the police dept to see if anybody might have found them?  I know this terrible feeling, pray it works out for you?

it has been quite awhile re mac, check in needed please.


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> i've been:
> 
> Xmas shopping (WM had early BF specials, got middle DS laptop & ma her 1st LED tvhanded them both out, don't even have to wrap them).
> 
> *consoling DS (they're now out of the state soccer race, oh well good run...congrats to you coach that is an amazing outcome for your team!)
> 
> *college visitation (Penn State accepted DS & offered some 'token' dough)
> 
> *yet more college apps to submit& need to get the rest of road trips in before the snow flies.
> 
> mj it is something to wrap ur head around. DS said the SAT he "re" took last saturday is 'it' stick a fork in him, he's done.
> 
> *can't forget new call of duty game...i haven't got to play it, just watch it.
> 
> tink - did u call the police dept to see if anybody might have found them?  I know this terrible feeling, pray it works out for you?
> 
> it has been quite awhile re mac, check in needed please.



You are 1 busy lady 

Marcie that is an awesome pictureWhat a quinky dink!!


----------



## keishashadow

hey marci - u r def on top of things when it comes to scanning ur old pics! 

I updated TR, busch gardens day

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2585744&page=3


----------



## marciemi

Janet - if it weren't for these forums, I'd never have a reason to!  About 90 percent of my old scanned pics are Disney-related ones!  A couple years ago I wanted one of those machines that scans your negatives onto your computer.  Only around $100 and thought definitely worth it.  Spent two weekend in the attic looking for my box of old negatives and never found it.  I know EXACTLY where it was at our old house - 4 years ago - which doesn't help much.  So I guess I'm stuck scanning whenever the mood or the reason strike - one photo at a time!  

Middle son got his first acceptance yesterday as well, but to Minnesota (woo hoo - not).  Still waiting on his top two choices which he applied early action to and on the Naval Academy which unfortunately he probably won't hear from until March or so.  Just twiddling our thumbs in the meantime!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

circelli said:


> This thread is going really slow these past few days, where is everyone?


I've been travelling through time, of course.

And just this morning the Grinch ate my waffles AND Snidely Whiplash stole my maple syrup! FIENDS!


----------



## schumigirl

Can`t believe that`s our trip over again.........but what a trip 

Highs were definately RPR......hotel is wonderful, can`t find any faults with it at all. Staff, accomodation and restaurants all fantastic. Anyone who hasn`t stayed here before will love it.

US/IOA......I know they sometimes get bad reviews from people but we loved both parks even more this year if that was possible. Getting to ride RRR was a real bonus.......love that coaster even if it did take me some courage to go on it. Most of the times we were on it it was so smooth, only once was it a bit rough. That vertical climb is cool.....even with closed eyes  My first video is hilarious.....I look as though I`m going to be executed!!!!! But we rode it loads and just loved it.

The enthusiasm from TM this year in all areas was even better, even in old rides like Jaws.....the Capt was so into his part it made it even more enjoyable. We have always thought Universal staff were wonderful, but we thought this year they had gone up a notch.

HP was wonderful as well..........fantastic job in this area, and boy was that area busy! Frozen Butterbeer is nice. The ride I wasn`t going to go on as I thought I may suffer motion sickness with it.............and I did. So I only did this once.......it was a really good ride and we all did single rider as the queues were over 45 mins..........don`t think I would queue for a time for this but glad I went on it.

HHN......was really good, most houses were fab, but scarezones were not up to much. Glad we had EP the last night (31st) as it was really busy......and having the lovely Metro West for company on the 2 nights was just fantastic......we really enjoyed meeting up with you again Todd.....hope the ribs are ok   We also met Phamton who is a lovely lady.....it`s so nice to put another face to a name.

So many other things that were fantastic I could ramble on for hours, but I think I may do a trip report once photos are downloaded and I have caught up with laundry, housework and the "blue" feeling has passed a bit.....always hits bad when I`m home a few days  

No real lows to speak of..........we bought a 5 day Disney ticket but ended up only going twice. Once to MK and once to DHS for RnR and ToT.....but we had no real desire to go back to Disney again........don`t know why as we do like those 2 parks....but think we will give Disney a miss next time.

So that`s just some of the highs we had on another fantastic 2 week trip to RPR. Now to catch up on some other things and eventually get a trip report done.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Janet - if it weren't for these forums, I'd never have a reason to! About 90 percent of my old scanned pics are Disney-related ones! *A couple years ago I wanted one of those machines that scans your negatives onto your computer. Only around $100 and thought definitely worth it.* Spent two weekend in the attic looking for my box of old negatives and never found it. I know EXACTLY where it was at our old house - 4 years ago - which doesn't help much. So I guess I'm stuck scanning whenever the mood or the reason strike - one photo at a time!
> 
> *Middle son got his first acceptance yesterday as well, but to Minnesota (woo hoo - not).* Still waiting on his top two choices which he applied early action to and on the Naval Academy which unfortunately he probably won't hear from until March or so. Just twiddling our thumbs in the meantime!


 
i'm a techie illiteratenever heard of one of those?

how about a luke-warm wave vs a woo-hoo thenfor ur DS?  Thus far my guy has deposit paid to Slippery Rock as fall back school.  Appears as many of them are dangling scholarships that mysteriously disappear in Feb unless u commit...dirty deeds or carrot on a stick?



the Dark Marauder said:


> I've been travelling through time, of course.
> 
> *And just this morning the Grinch ate my waffles AND Snidely Whiplash stole my maple syrup! FIENDS*!


 
tourists would fall over themselves to pay good money for this experience


----------



## Coach81

Happy Hump Day everyone!!!!

Schumgirl- thanks for the report!  Sounds like you had a great time!!!  We're going see HP and the rest next summer, my oldest can't wait!!!

Thanks everyone for the congrats on the State Championship.. it was a fantastic experience..  Now I roll right into soccer season!!!  No rest for the weary..  

Speaking of busy.. here is my plate for the next 9 or 10 weeks:

1. Teach High School
2. Coach High School Soccer (BOTH boys and girls teams)
3. Part -time (about 4-6 hours per week) Personal Trainer out of a local gym
4. Full Time Dad

Thanksgiving is right around the corner.. has the Christmas invasion happened at all of your stores yet???


----------



## minniejack

speaking of hi-tech has any else seen the new Samsung ultra thin TV at Sam's or Best Buy?  It is beyond cool--about 3 cms thick, unbelievable definition--we stood there and watched Alice in Wonderland and now DS hasn't stopped talking about it for 2 weeks--He thinks he deserves a $3500 tv for Christmas

Yupp

Problem with my princess DD  is she only wants to go to a school that's A: not in state (meaning expensive) and B only in the top colleges in the country  C Preferably in the warmer states...Let's hope those PSAT scores are up there, cause I think we're going to need some help.

Schumi--agreeing with you about Disney--just not our cup of tea anymore either

Keisha the dorms at Slippery Rock are pretty snazzy and the tennis program is pretty good there.  They have a decent physicians asst program there, too.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies *



*Wuzz up homie??

Sorry all,been really busy at work,for a change,I need too do some ketchup'ing..*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Headed out to Orlando in the morning thanks to my darling wife.   We were determined to wait 2 years for a planned family visit with everyone on my side....then Dana went and did this.  Damn her!!

She is a huge Potter fan and has read all the books. I just thought she was a dork...well, I still do...but in a good way.  When I found out this land was being planned, I had to catch up.  I have seen all the movies (and yes she explained that the books were way better and detailed) and I actually got really intrigued by it.  I am so excited to experience this.  I'm a little more excited to see HER reaction to it....and then I can call her a dork! 

-Congrats again, Coach!  You should get a raise!
-Tink, I sure hope you find your puppy soon.
-Keisha, quit playing games and post more pics already!
-Schu, sounds awesome!  Can't wait to feel that way.
-Mac....hello...is this thing on?
-Minnie, I'll take one. I totally deserve it!
-Marcie, thanks for making me feel old!!!

Peace...out...


----------



## Coach81

Good morning everyone.. 

Hang on.. weekend's comin'!


----------



## keishashadow

Have you hugged a veteran today?

moaning alltoday is my pre-thanksgiving drag out the carpet scrubber day...im putting a beer in the fridge for a reward later.

MH - enjoy, we won't tell the mrs u called her a dork ahem, i loaded more pics - might even have the whole thing finished by the time u get back.

MJ - u plan on letting your kids choose what college they want to attend?  i look @ it along the lines of the HP sorting hat...in that they pick u via the fin aid pkg lol


----------



## marciemi

Janet - link to the Hammacher version of what I was talking about:

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/slide?promo=Home&catid=0

I find it kind of eerie that when I typed in just the website, that this product comes up on the first page of things recommended for me!    Really, it's not like I've ever looked for it on that website before and haven't looked anywhere for it in at least 2 years.  So...coincidence or is it tracking what I wrote on the DIS and recommending things based on that?! 

Anyway, I've seen them in various catalogs and stores on sale for $99 if you're really looking for one.

MH - not sure how I made you feel old, but my kids make me feel old all the time so I guess I'm just passing on the joy!    Have a great trip!! 

Janet - are you guys taking advantage of any of the Vet "freebies" today?  Meeting DH in a few here for a free lunch at Chili's, then plan to meet him after work for dinner at Texas Roadhouse and pick up Subway for the boys on the way home.  All free!    Dug out my DD214.  Asked DH if he wanted me to find his and he was like "no, I always carry one in my backpack".  Um..ok!    Although when I read the sites, apparently there are a lot of places that always offer discounts to vets so not a bad thing to do.


----------



## minniejack

Marcie--now that's something I want for Christmas!  That is really cool and affordable--you would've thunk it?


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> How about a non-Disney "Before & After" shot just for fun!
> 
> Matt (in green) visiting West Point in 1998:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last weekend, when he visited there with the Air Force Drum and Bugle Corps for the Army/AF Football game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the shots are taken from nearly identical locations (look at the background) totally coincidentally!
> !



Marci I just met one of your son's classmates who came home for his grandmother's funeral--he's in the bugle corps, too and a freshmen (are they freshmen?) also.  I copied the site info for his parents to see the pics you posted--it's a small world...after all.


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> Marci I just met one of your son's classmates who came home for his grandmother's funeral--he's in the bugle corps, too and a freshmen (are they freshmen?) also.  I copied the site info for his parents to see the pics you posted--it's a small world...after all.




Cool - if you know his name (even his last name), feel free to PM me it and I'll see if my son knows him!  Or you can have his folks comment on my FB page although I'm not sure if they can see the pics - I have my security set to "friends of friends" only, but since I took them from my son's page, I'm not sure what his are set at!  

And yes, at AF they do say freshmen.  We never did at West Point - only "plebe" (or something even less complimentary!   ).  They also use "doolie" at AF, but it's not as common as plebe was at WP.  If they wanted to know my son's name, it's pretty obvious from his jacket in the pic!  He plays soprano (which is like a higher key trumpet) if that helps any!


----------



## Coach81

TGIF...

Soccer practice... late night movie.. gone see "Skyline" tonight.. hope it's good!

Getting excited about Thanksgiving.. the food, but especially the break!!!

Looking like it is going to be a tough year in soccer this year at the high school where I teach... both teams (boys and girls) look really weak with their skills.. gonna have to try our best to "coach them up"...

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## macraven

i lost my mind last week and decided to quit looking for it.



so, now i better ketchup on what i have missed since i was last here.....




i read slow so this might take a few hours before i return........


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i lost my mind last week and decided to quit looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> so, now i better ketchup on what i have missed since i was last here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read slow so this might take a few hours before i return........



*Remember,we call that having a blonde moment!!  No Pun intended,I get them all the time..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Check out this thread and click on the youtube link.If this don't bring a tear to your eye,there is something wrong:*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38930319&posted=1#post38930319


----------



## macraven

i think i feel asleep reading back.

that usually happens when there are a lot of words to read.......



time me.

i'm off to play ketchup again.......


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies  hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Got a postcard this week from Universal about the AP event on Nov 20...why do they wait till the last minute to let us know about this stuff....I could've used that $127 airfare they were offering last week.

Oh well, I guess I'll just stay home and save my $.

Coach, let me offer my belated congrats on your championship win, that's awesome.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Hello everyone....

Wow so much to catch up on but first Tink any news on the puppy dog 

So it's been a while since I have been on the boards...the move from Arlington, VA to O''Fallon, IL went well but was exhausting.  The packers were great and we managed a door to door move.  Organized the last of the boxes today.  There are still some things to sort through but that is all in the basement.  

Enjoying this evening with a bottle of red wine, the fire place going, and watching the Harry Potter movies on ABC Family.,...bliss. First real relaxing evening.  Love my new place.  

Jude

PS the Harry Potter movies are making me wish I was riding FJ - can't wait for Christmas when I will the there.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Jude, your relaxing evening sounds wonderful.......

I may have to try one some day. 

No news of Brodie yet.  I have a great friend in NC who is driving all day tomorrow to help me search next week. For a small area, it sure is hard to get news spread! We'll be putting a big ad in the paper, seeing if radio stations will say anything, and spreading flyers all over the place.

The prayers and mummy dust are appreciated!


Mac, have fun with the ketchup. I have some on my hotdog.


----------



## minniejack

We wandered over to Amish country--payback for the past 2 weeks of solid hunting from DH  Enjoyed some really good cheese and dandelion wine--yummm.

DD's boyfriend's dog ended up not having to have a c-section and had 6 puppies (one already died)

Crazy lifestyles editor in the paper wrote an article all about HP world--and how exciting it was until she wrode FJ (seems like she didn't know it was a roller coaster and kept her eyes shut the whole time--ummm, duh?)

Brit--glad your move was uneventful and I hope you can find all your kitchen supplies (the last time I told the movers just put it somewhere--I don't care if I don't find it for a year...put a fork in me, I was done.)

Aww Tink that's sad to hear--hopefully, he's sitting by somebody's fireplace kicking back and relaxing with some idgit that thinks they're doing good by picking up a "stray" and they'll return him quickly.


----------



## Brit_Jude

More Harry Potter movie night!  Order of the Pheonix tonight on ABC family.  

Minniejack - LoL yes I know what you mean on the movers.  They once packed a trash bin with trash in it on a move in Italy. So I make a point of trying to get into every box as soon as I can just to survey what is in it.  What really annoys me is a box that says living room/movies and I find clothes from the bedroom in it as they have a bit of room left to fill up. 

Tink - I wonder if Craigs List would help - it couldn't hurt.  They have a lost and found section. 

Mac - are you awake yet?

Donald - great You-Tube yes I was teary-eyed

Keishashadow - I get to hug my veteran everyday but I wish I could hug my Dad who was a WWII and Korean war veteran.  He passed away 3 years ago and Veterans day really makes me think about him.


----------



## Coach81

Tink- GL on finding your pup... 

Don- those destroy me everytime...God bless them all...

Well we had our first contest this past weekend.. eewwww my fears were confirmed.. we are a very weak soccer team... oh well.. all we can do is our best.. we will try to improve as the season goes on..

My little one (8 year old) is going to get his tonsils out this coming Wednesday... I'll take off of work Wed and Thurs to stay home and take care of him...

I know it is very minor surgery.. but you still get nervous for anything with your children...

Have a good day everyone...


----------



## bubba's mom

blowin thru...just lettin ya know, summer trippie is started....

link in sig

gotta run....


----------



## marciemi

They stole my TAG!!!!   






From today's Frazz cartoon!  Although our shirts are the bright yellow instead of orange, but I'm the one who came up with the "visible from the space shuttle" line!  

On a different topic - Coach, we went through that with my middle son, also at 8.  One recommendation I have is to get him some markers and a dry erase board (if you don't already have one) - my son literally wouldn't talk for about a week afterwards - even though the doctor said he was fine to - think it just scared him or it just hurt.  So he wrote all his requests for everything (drinks, food, toys, etc.!) but also had more fun playing with the dry erase than he would have just paper and pencil.  Of course it was newer and cooler back then.  Also, make sure you have liquid (kids/baby) tylenol.  We didn't because he'd been swallowing pills for years and of course he couldn't/wouldn't after the surgery so had to run out and buy the liquid stuff.  Good luck to your son!


----------



## marciemi

Boy, where is everyone?  

Okay, another pic for you - this one of Matt's "school" photo!  Doesn't he look, um, military?!


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Boy, where is everyone?
> 
> Okay, another pic for you - this one of Matt's "school" photo!  Doesn't he look, um, military?!



*He looks so proud too serve.GodSPeed for is endeavor!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i lost my mind last week and decided to quit looking for it.


 
treaure hunt time



Brit_Jude said:


> Keishashadow - I get to hug my veteran everyday but I wish I could hug my Dad who was a WWII and Korean war veteran. He passed away 3 years ago and Veterans day really makes me think about him.


 
my Dad's been gone 24 years and i still feel the same



Coach81 said:


> My little one (8 year old) is going to get his tonsils out this coming Wednesday... I'll take off of work Wed and Thurs to stay home and take care of him...
> 
> I know it is very minor surgery.. but you still get nervous for anything with your children...
> ...


 
ur a good daddy!  poor kid must've had quite a few throat issues to have the surgery, good luck...buy lots of ice cream.

marci we skipped vets day festivities this year since mr had to work 4-12.  My weekend was doing the holiday clean of the kitchen, then 2 college visitations Saturday & yesterday = 1 tank of gas down the drain.  Pump said $3 a gallon this am.  A little early to stick it to us for the upcoming holiday imo

have a good day all


----------



## Brit_Jude

marciemi - you must be so proud that is a lovely picture

Coach - I feel for your Son.  I had my tonsils out at 14, while that was a long time ago now  I still remember everything.  Painful but well worth it to not be sick all the time.  

For Thanksgiving Hubby and I booked a trip to Disney - really it is so he can play golf, he has two games booked.  I'm just going to relax.  

So what is everyone else planning for Thanksgiving?


----------



## donaldduck352

Brit_Jude said:


> So what is everyone else planning for Thanksgiving?





*Too avoid ALL of DW's family..

Way too much DRAMA I don't need or want!!!!!!!!*


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Too avoid ALL of DW's family..
> 
> Way too much DRAMA I don't need or want!!!!!!!!*


----------



## marciemi

Excited to have Matt (see pic above  ) home for Thanksgiving for the first time since he left in June!  No big plans - we won't be going home to Detroit (or living there) for the first time since 1993 - last time I made Thanksgiving dinner Matt was a year old!  Stephen (son #2) is going to help me try again!  Definitely will be a low key weekend though - other than of course the Black Friday battles!  Never done them in WI - we'll see how they play out!

Finally got my countdown calendar done for our January trip, and finally took pics, and finally got the uploaded on the computer, and then finally to photobucket.  Yes, this is a many step process!  So thought I'd share - I know, it looks a lot like my other countdown calendars!    But I promise, new trivia and mostly all new pictures!


----------



## minniejack

Tink just wondering about your dog--anything?


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, have a great weekend, mine's booked w/HP movie (all IMAX & regular shows sold out when i bought tix online Wednesday for time period i wanted, had to go with the digital 3-D) w/the mr. I can't remember the last time we did dinner & a movie. 

Most of Saturday's shot for us too, with scholarship testing for boy @ St. Vincent, whilst i hang in area & shop hee hee! He did get accepted to Indiana University of PA, aka IUP aka* ,I U*sually *P*arty.. Still waiting to hear from their honors college.

marci shout out for the bestest countdown calendars

donald may be onto something, im still waiting to see if my DHs side of family is going to grace us with their presence on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Coach81

marciemi said:


> They stole my TAG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From today's Frazz cartoon!  Although our shirts are the bright yellow instead of orange, but I'm the one who came up with the "visible from the space shuttle" line!
> 
> On a different topic - Coach, we went through that with my middle son, also at 8.  One recommendation I have is to get him some markers and a dry erase board (if you don't already have one) - my son literally wouldn't talk for about a week afterwards - even though the doctor said he was fine to - think it just scared him or it just hurt.  So he wrote all his requests for everything (drinks, food, toys, etc.!) but also had more fun playing with the dry erase than he would have just paper and pencil.  Of course it was newer and cooler back then.  Also, make sure you have liquid (kids/baby) tylenol.  We didn't because he'd been swallowing pills for years and of course he couldn't/wouldn't after the surgery so had to run out and buy the liquid stuff.  Good luck to your son!



Thanks!  He went through the surgery with no problems!!!  He was just fine yesterday, even asking to eat some mac and cheese last night.  Mommy is staying home with him today.. they are watching "Revenge of Kitty Galore" on PPV.



keishashadow said:


> treaure hunt time
> 
> 
> 
> my Dad's been gone 24 years and i still feel the same
> 
> 
> 
> *ur a good daddy*!  poor kid must've had quite a few throat issues to have the surgery, good luck...buy lots of ice cream.
> 
> marci we skipped vets day festivities this year since mr had to work 4-12.  My weekend was doing the holiday clean of the kitchen, then 2 college visitations Saturday & yesterday = 1 tank of gas down the drain.  Pump said $3 a gallon this am.  A little early to stick it to us for the upcoming holiday imo
> 
> have a good day all



THanks.. I try!



Brit_Jude said:


> marciemi - you must be so proud that is a lovely picture
> 
> Coach - I feel for your Son.  I had my tonsils out at 14, while that was a long time ago now  I still remember everything.  *Painful but well worth it to not be sick all the time.  *For Thanksgiving Hubby and I booked a trip to Disney - really it is so he can play golf, he has two games booked.  I'm just going to relax.
> 
> So what is everyone else planning for Thanksgiving?



We feel the same way.. we are confident that this is for the best..

We are headed to my mom's house for thanksgiving lunch.. and will probably meet my pop and other family members at Ryan's for thanksgiving supper (my wife refuses to cook, long story).



keishashadow said:


> hey all, have a great weekend, mine's booked *w/HP movie* (all IMAX & regular shows sold out when i bought tix online Wednesday for time period i wanted, had to go with the digital 3-D) w/the mr. I can't remember the last time we did dinner & a movie.
> 
> Most of Saturday's shot for us too, with scholarship testing for boy @ St. Vincent, whilst i hang in area & shop hee hee! He did get accepted to Indiana University of PA, aka IUP aka* ,I U*sually *P*arty.. Still waiting to hear from their honors college.
> 
> marci shout out for the bestest countdown calendars
> 
> donald may be onto something, im still waiting to see if my DHs side of family is going to grace us with their presence on Thanksgiving.




My oldest has a date with several women to go see it tonight.. he is so excited!!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## tink1957

Brit_Jude said:


> So what is everyone else planning for Thanksgiving?


We're going to my brother's house so no cooking for me



keishashadow said:


> hey all, have a great weekend, mine's booked w/HP movie (all IMAX & regular shows sold out when i bought tix online Wednesday for time period i wanted, had to go with the digital 3-D) w/the mr. I can't remember the last time we did dinner & a movie.



We went for the midnight show last night and it did not disappoint.  They had a costume contest before the movie and 4 people participated, 3 in house robes and 1 guy in a baseball cap who said "I'm a muggle" needless to say, the muggle won.



keishashadow said:


> marci shout out for the bestest countdown calendars


I agree, that calendar is great!


Coach81 said:


> Thanks!  He went through the surgery with no problems!!!  He was just fine yesterday, even asking to eat some mac and cheese last night.  Mommy is staying home with him today.. they are watching "Revenge of Kitty Galore" on PPV.



Coach, I'm glad to hear your boy is on the mend.

Hope all you homies have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> Tink just wondering about your dog--anything?




Nothing yet. A very good friend drove twelve hours to help me spread flyers and contact people this week. Our gut feeling is that he's safe somewhere, they just don't know he's loved and missed HERE.

Thanks for asking, and thanks to everyone who has wished us luck. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Brit_Jude said:


> Minniejack - LoL yes I know what you mean on the movers.  They once packed a trash bin with trash in it on a move in Italy. So I make a point of trying to get into every box as soon as I can just to survey what is in it.  What really annoys me is a box that says living room/movies and I find clothes from the bedroom in it as they have a bit of room left to fill up.



That's a shared experience with the packed waste basket full of trash. Guess they aren't allowed to second guess about what people consider "trash". 



> Tink - I wonder if Craigs List would help - it couldn't hurt.  They have a lost and found section.




Thanks, he's listed now on craigslist under pets AND lost and found. We're also using Pet Amber Alert, running ads in the paper, hitting every vet's office and shelter, MissingPets.com, and every other thing that we can think of. It's just going to be a matter of the right person hearing through the grapevine that the cool dog they found/picked up belongs to a family who loves him dearly.




Coach81 said:


> Tink- GL on finding your pup...
> 
> Don- those destroy me everytime...God bless them all...
> 
> Well we had our first contest this past weekend.. eewwww my fears were confirmed.. we are a very weak soccer team... oh well.. all we can do is our best.. we will try to improve as the season goes on..
> 
> My little one (8 year old) is going to get his tonsils out this coming Wednesday... I'll take off of work Wed and Thurs to stay home and take care of him...
> 
> I know it is very minor surgery.. but you still get nervous for anything with your children...
> 
> Have a good day everyone...




Thanks, Coach. Hope all will be well with your son. NOT a fun thing.... And sorry the soccer team had such a bad day. It's the fun that counts, right? But nothing is more fun than WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding, sometimes you learn more from the games that aren't so great. They'll probably listen to you more closely now.




marciemi said:


> Boy, where is everyone?
> 
> Okay, another pic for you - this one of Matt's "school" photo!  Doesn't he look, um, military?!




Dashing! He looks ready to embark on his new set of adventures. He'll be a great assett to his group. Weird how fast time flies!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Tink,we are the only ones posting this late.I am PUTBB(Posting Under The of Beer Blog)!!

Where is our mac?????*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Must be a crazy weekend for everyone getting ready for Thanksgiving. 

I know we're going to be in a rush over the next few days. Too much to do in too little time!

Donald, be glad you're not a turkey.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## minniejack

Is anybody out there... Hello...Hello...

DD is watching HP6 in one of her classes at school...yupp...that's why they went to school a week early this year so that they could watch movies on the tax payer dime.  Anyhow, remember the days when parents would be screaming and crying that their kids were being exposed to magic.  Gasp.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Deathly Hallows Pt 1 was awesome!  I really enjoyed seeing the little kids there being scared! 

Oh yeah.....we're back from our awesome little trip to Orlando.


----------



## donaldduck352

*It must be T-Day.No one has posted in 2days now!!!

I'll try too post today(what time is it?)again!!

If not,everyone have a great ThanksGiving ALLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

drive by hi - hope everybody gets to celebrate the day in their own way


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## minniejack

is it just me?  Store bought turkeys are tasteless.  I never thought I'd say this, but I'm glad DH is a hunter to give me some "free range" eatin'  Just like the pilgrims and I picked up the deer that we had made into summer sausage and cajun sausage 

I grilled the cajun added some onions, peppers, shrimp and tomatoes over rice--yummm  And the prince and princess whined that all they wanted was plain old deer steak--you can't win 'em all.


----------



## macraven

happy big day to phamton...........


the nicest homie around these parts of the dis.......


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> happy big day to phamton...........
> 
> 
> the nicest homie around these parts of the dis.......





   


*Happy B-Day Bev!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

yep, what 'dem guys said


----------



## Coach81

Hope everyone had a great break.. now it's time to get back to work... and back into the "groove" again.. at least until the Christmas break in just over three weeks...

Well.. we got most of our Christmas shopping done.. spending WAY TO MUCH.. on the boys.. this year.. but what the heck... I never really had Christmas growing up..


----------



## Coach81

Hey.. where'd everybody go???

Hope everyone is doing well... I'm good.. still just starting the soccer season.. we are going to struggle all year.. we are not talented.. but the kids are great..


----------



## minniejack

soccer season in your area coach?  It's just ending here.

Ditto where is everyone?  I'm about ready to delete the Disboards from my favorites buttons 

Grandbaby talk?

I hate to ask...any lost puppy news?

Happy belated bday

off to Christmas shop...Does anybody have any thoughts on ordering televisions from Amazon?  They're about $50 cheaper than Best Buy on the one I've got my eye on.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.

I guess most of us are in the same boat - too much to do and not enough hours in the day to do them all?

We spent Thanksgiving in VA with DH's mom. She was nice enough to let us bring our dog with us. My parents wouldn't let us do that! No news on Brodie, and Rock would have been miserable without us AND him. Rock had a great time after he got used to the idea that we were just on an adventure and his world wasn't turning inside out. And he loved going for walks in a new neighborhood with new sights. He also had fun trying new ways and places to steal food in a different house. It took him no time at all to figure out how to get in the garbage in the kitchen cabinet under the sink. He also got into the pot of stock right under Grandma's nose. And butter. He snagged that a few times. If we hadn't brought his crate, he would have eaten EVERYTHING he could find, in cupboards or out. Heck, he tries to steal stuff off your plate if you turn your head and he knows he's out of your peripheral vision.

We spent the day after Thanksgiving at DH's older brother's house. The kids had a blast playing with their young cousin, and we had a great visit with the adults and older kids. DH's sis-in-law wasn't feeling well (she has MS) but they were still very gracious and let us come visit on the one day that mom-in-law left free for us. They are very down to earth and just great to hang out with. MIL likes to plan out every minute of our time when we're in VA.  But she spoils us rotten with all the great home cooked meals you could ever want. Oh, the guilt of being slaved over. Maybe that's why we find non-family vacations less stressful. 

On Saturday and Sunday we spent time with DH's younger brother's family at MIL's house. We had leftover Turkey Day stuff (yum), went on a long walk to the lake, and visited all afternoon. Then we went to their house after church on Sunday for an early Christmas dinner. Our kids all played together and had a great time again. They made a deep fried turkey (awesome), mashed potatoes and gravy, and all the other things that go with a turkey dinner. Talk about tryptophan build up! We had a fun time visiting and watching a crazy show about "pumpkin chunkin." Sis-in-law gave us a huge plate of brownies to enjoy on the drive home. Sadly, we left it in MIL's cupboard. We regretted forgetting them all the way home.... They were SOOOOOO good, and we really wanted the sugar to sweeten the long drive home.

We got home late Monday night, spent Tuesday recovering, and I still haven't unpacked. At least the van is sorta clean.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mad Hattered said:


> Deathly Hallows Pt 1 was awesome!  I really enjoyed seeing the little kids there being scared!
> 
> Oh yeah.....we're back from our awesome little trip to Orlando.





Awesome pic, as always. DH's younger bro and fam are going to Disney and Universal the week before Christmas. The kids have no idea yet. My DS-9 asked today when we're going again. I wish I knew!


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> soccer season in your area coach?  It's just ending here.
> 
> Ditto where is everyone?  I'm about ready to delete the Disboards from my favorites buttons
> 
> Grandbaby talk?
> 
> I hate to ask...any lost puppy news?
> 
> Happy belated bday
> 
> off to Christmas shop...Does anybody have any thoughts on ordering televisions from Amazon?  They're about $50 cheaper than Best Buy on the one I've got my eye on.



Yeah.. Minnie.. we are just starting the soccer season.. never quite understood why we play at the coldest time of the year w/ short-sleeved shirts and shorts 

Beware of the shipping charges from Amazon and other internet stores.  Sometimes you actually do better just getting it from your local store..  But I have heard good things about Amazon.. they seem to do a good job.  Good luck on the new TV... are you guys gonna do the new 3D TVs or no?

I agree Tinker.. between.. school, practice, training.. and family.. busy.. busy!!  Glad you had a nice trip.  

Only two and a half weeks until vacation!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies *


----------



## keishashadow

hey guys! been soooo busy here, mostly eating leftovers

finished helping jr jump thru the last (i hope) college app hoop...now to start digging in haystacks for scholarship needles while helping 2 oldest spawn plan separate disney trips - one in March & one in December.  

funny to see look on son's face - he who is footing the bill for the 1st time - after i threw out the initial $$$$ figure for 3 nights either U or WDW during spring break




apparently he hasn't been listening to me vent all these years.


----------



## minniejack

Coach-I'd love to have that new ultra thin Sony, but DH wants one for the family room and is not willing/wanting to get rid of the oak cabinet.  So, my options are limited to a 37".

I'm leaning towards a Panasonic LED or the LG LED.  The Panasonic looks easier to navigate.  I'm just so tired of comparing that I don't even want one now.

But after finally adding the HD box to our HD tv in the man cave, I can see the huge difference in why you need more pixels and speed because the football just goes by in a blur on an HD tv that's only 3 yrs old--the technology on these new babies is incredible.

Amazon doesn't charge S&H on either tv because of the price so that's not a problem.  The only thing is I can't find a box store that actually carries either TV that I want because their both so new--they'd have to be ordered in, too.


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> Coach-I'd love to have that new ultra thin Sony, but DH wants one for the family room and is not willing/wanting to get rid of the oak cabinet.  So, my options are limited to a 37".
> 
> I'm leaning towards a Panasonic LED or the LG LED.  The Panasonic looks easier to navigate.  I'm just so tired of comparing that I don't even want one now.
> 
> But after finally adding the HD box to our HD tv in the man cave, I can see the huge difference in why you need more pixels and speed because the football just goes by in a blur on an HD tv that's only 3 yrs old--the technology on these new babies is incredible.
> 
> Amazon doesn't charge S&H on either tv because of the price so that's not a problem.  The only thing is I can't find a box store that actually carries either TV that I want because their both so new--they'd have to be ordered in, too.



Wow..a man that doesn't want a BIG SCREEN TV 

My cousin just got a Samsung 56" LCD 3D Plasma.. it's really nice...

Good luck on your decision.. basically with any new TV its hard to go wrong.. only problem is.. in just a matter of months it becomes outdated


----------



## keishashadow

oooh tv talk my 2 cents

after researching/comparing them 2 years ago, we went with *big* plasma set (insignia, i.e. re-branded LG thru bestbuy) when the prices seem to always drop like a rock in late January-early Feb.  It's hooked up to Directv/HD in our LR

my BIL sez it reminds him of going to a drive in theater, cannot pry him away from 'his seat' when he visits.    What's nice re the plasmas is you can sit _very_ close to it and even if off to the side a few feet away, the picture is still clear.

My plasma, while thicker, is still very lightweight and we're able to follow sports action well-no lag (imo better than most other LED/LCD sets - based upon my experience but that could be based solely upon upon the models I've seen at friend's houses).  

Supposedly, plasmas fade, but we haven't seen any difference.  Bottom line, for the price we paidas long as the set lasts 5 -10 years we'll be happy.

mj - Q for u, where/what is Rockville Mills?  might have the name 'wrong', curious though as we've been seeing ads that combine visit the wheeling casino w/trip to the mills & ogleby lights.  Was thinking either overnight ma & pa trip there or to washington, pa, for some casino/shopping action if we can fit it in Xmas week when the mr has a week of vacation.


----------



## Coach81

I've heard the same thing about plasmas.. but my cousin said he heard the same thing.. but that he hasn't actually heard of seen anyone's plasma really go out.. so he will be our test subject...


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> I've heard the same thing about plasmas.. but my cousin said he heard the same thing.. but that he hasn't actually heard of seen anyone's plasma really go out.. so he will be our test subject...


 
from reviews it appears if the set is going to 'go' it'll be in the 1st year...hopefully when it's under extended warranty.


----------



## minniejack

Coach--he's not a saint he has the big one already in his man-cave--this is for upstairs--he's just never home to watch.

In my research, DS15--you know teens, they remember everything--reminds me about Apple's Pioneer.  And I think when the baby goes out downstairs, that'll be for me.  Maybe a few more well aimed balls at the set will work

And I'll have to start paying attention to the ads, Janet, I really can't think of what you're talking about.  There's the Highlands--which is basically a bunch of shopping that you can find about anywhere, but it does have Cabela's--which, if you've never been there is pretty neat, with all of the wildlife--kinda like being at Carnegie Natural History Museum


----------



## minniejack

minniejack said:


> Coach--he's not a saint he has the big one already in his man-cave--


  No seriously I do not always have my mind in the gutter....


----------



## keishashadow

mj probably a flea market set up in parking lot somewhere outside of town.  We've never stopped @ cabelas for some reason or anotheri just got a big box from them though...i order DHs junk for xmas online


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy Homies!!

Been very busy of laite.I did do some ketching up tho.

Soccer in the cold-OUTCH!!

Who was it that brought up the TV talk??I turnd on mine this morning and its got a green tint too it-Ogre Vision now .Well it is a old Sony flat screen that's almost 7yrs old now.So now,at the worst time possible,a new TV is gonnna be everyone in the house gift from Santa.I'm leaning towards the Sharp Aqouas.Since I stayed at RPR,they got these tv's in the room,I fell in love with the picture quality.I have to stay with a 40" class tho.I built the entertainment center in our LR 15yrs ago out of white oak and the biggest that it will fit is that.But my home theater is a Sony.I hate mix-matching equipment.But I will.

Thats what I hate about electronics,there out of date within a year or less.I bought the Sony surround sound system 3yrs ago for almost a grand.Now I can't sell it for $100!!!!!This thing cranks and rattles the house.It's rated at 1000watts and it rock's  I love it.The nieghbors don't .

Keisha,Joyce hates when the Cabbela or Bass Pro Shop catalog comes in.I put a hurting on the CC..You should see her face when the statement comes in!!*


----------



## macraven

hi ya homies...


i know, i have been mia but i do have a good excuse so i won't have to stand in the corner during recess.........

i ran away from home 3 weeks ago and moved in with my parental units.

they are still living in the waiting room and i was needed to give TLC to them.

now i am back sleeping in my own bed, and have a computer in my dump, i hope to return daily to our home for the homies here.......


i have tried to read back and ketchup.
so many posts i should address but if you don't mind, i'll jump in here with  both feet and start anew.


i guess this is a good place to start with (as in) how is up for a card game tonight.......











btw, i have missed all of youse


----------



## donaldduck352

*Welcome back mac!!!!*


----------



## macraven

tanx double d.

and where were you at 2 this morning when i needed a partner for a game of uno??? 



we have snow now.
still snowing.....


----------



## schumigirl

Mac........hope your parents are doing ok. It must be nice having them close by when they need you.

Well we are now 11 days into 2 feet of snow.....which is unusual for us especially starting in November. So sick of it now.........DS hasn`t made college this week.....they closed 3 days and we couldn`t get him there the other 2. Luckily the lecturers have been e-mailing them work to do.

It`s starting to ease a little now snow wise, but it`s just icy now as we are having temps of -15.....again unusual for us for the time of year. Roads are like a skating rink tonight. And it`s to be just as cold next week too. Bit of a panic though as I don`t have any xmas presents at all as we haven`t been able to get to shops and online stuff isn`t getting through to be delivered!!!

But we have plenty of wine in stock so we`re ok 

Good news is we`re booked to be back at RPR next August for 2 weeks again........so excited  

We were back from our trip last month about 10 days  when Tom said just to get it booked   We couldn`t really bear the thought of not going next year   I have the best husband ever  

Hope everyone`s well and having a nice weekend


----------



## keishashadow

carole guess i can't complain about the 20 degrees or dusting of snow, yikes stay warm!!! im counting lucky stars that my mr is outside grilling steaks

mac - wondered where u be!!!  welcome home see u got a ton of snow...or what would be considered a ton here, yinz guys probably sniffed @ it.

donald - u've been good this year, maybe santa willl bring a new tv (and if u haven't, i say go for the gusto being bad).  i hope the mr liked the weather station i got him? a step up from older weather forecaster we have which he seems to enjoy, has rain & wind gauge...must be a guy thing


----------



## macraven

many thanks carole.

wowzie, i did see on the tv about the snow youse received.
very shocking as i can't remember the last time youse received that type of snow storm.

hooray for booking your next trip.

i adore royal pacific resort too!

yes 'um keisha.
we got snow also.


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies,

I hope everyone is doing well.  We don't have much snow at all, that is weird for us?!?!?!
Christmas shopping is in full swing here.  Our youngest ds is turning 5 on Monday, we had his birthday party today, then both boys had soccer...it is bedtime for us!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  

dawnna - turning 5 is quite the milestone!! Happy Birthday to the youngin!

Saw the frigid north's temps are going to even hit Orlando today...poor little oranges

im , storm w/3 feet of snow heading south is just supposed to miss us here tomorrow.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> dawnna - turning 5 is quite the milestone!! Happy Birthday to the youngin!
> 
> Saw the frigid north's temps are going to even hit Orlando today...poor little oranges
> 
> im , storm w/3 feet of snow heading south is just supposed to miss us here tomorrow.


I'm hoping it misses us, too--I hate the cold!!!!! Brrrrr

Mountaineers are heading to Orlando for Bowl game.  You know I keep hearing the discussion about bowl games and what a rip off they are to colleges--schools need a BB type playoff to make money--only the corporations are making money the way it is now and the schools--even if they win usually lose big bucks     But until enough complain, life will go on...


----------



## macraven

someone in canada is a *man* today......
happy birthday to the big 5.

i was that age once and it was the time of my life!


mj, our homie thug, i hate cold also.
i will be glad to share the snow i have with youse.


----------



## macraven

i guess someone did not get the memo for tonight's card game.


----------



## keishashadow

snow is vastly over-rated


----------



## macraven

but it is better than sleet and below zero wind chills.......


----------



## Brit_Jude

Hi All!

Carole I don't know how you do it!  I am holed up at home in O'Fallon, IL, the gas fireplace flicked on, I have on my sweats and I'm under my snuggie, with a cup of tea.  

22 degrees at the moment, 17 tonight but a balmy 33 predicted for tomorrow and the weekend it will warm up so it can snow 

So much I need to do.  I am getting so excited 17 days until my Christmas trip to Universal and meeting up with my Sister and Niece from England   Wow I just realizedit isonly 17 days till HRH. 

Hope it has warmed up in Florida a little by then.

Mac it is good to have you back - hope the peeps are doing better.  

Is anyone else fed up with the TV selections at the moment I can't get excited about anything to watch and warm up with on TV tonight?  What ya'll watching if ya have the time?  

Jude


----------



## minniejack

I hear what you're saying--no Chuck this week, no new NCIS, NCIS LA

Cold, cold, but Ebay was my very good friend and hubby got me a Very nice present.  I can't wait until it arrives.

Luckily just spits of snow--no accumulation, but just half hour south and we're talking feet!!  Yuck.  It's been  in the 20's here, too--I hate it.

And my DS is a greedy grunt, he's got the I wants for Christmas and it's on my last nerve. He'll be surprised when he gets nothing....

And DH finally got his new smartphone--welcome to the new century.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Mornin' all,

Getting to play hookie for a little bit this morning.  Waiting on the maintenance man to come over to the house I have rented.  It seems when the house was built and they installed the bath tub in the guest bathroom upstairs they neglected to connect the overflow drain.  I got a terrible allergic skin rash last week, which mean a steroid shot and oral steriods as well as allergy meds....this mean't oatmeal baths to try and soothe my inflamed skin.  When the water hit the overflow it found the most direct point to drain which was the exhaust fan in the downstairs lavatory, nice little waterfall  

Oh well at least I get to have two cups of tea this morning


----------



## Brit_Jude

minniejack said:


> I hear what you're saying--no Chuck this week, no new NCIS, NCIS LA
> 
> Cold, cold, but Ebay was my very good friend and hubby got me a Very nice present.  I can't wait until it arrives.
> 
> Luckily just spits of snow--no accumulation, but just half hour south and we're talking feet!!  Yuck.  It's been  in the 20's here, too--I hate it.
> 
> And my DS is a greedy grunt, he's got the I wants for Christmas and it's on my last nerve. He'll be surprised when he gets nothing....
> 
> And DH finally got his new smartphone--welcome to the new century.



Yep nothing new on on TV.   How exciting on the e-Bay find   Sorry on the DS, Stepson has been suprisingly quiet this year on what he wants for Christmas.  He is 16 and will be joining us in Florida, I wish we could get him to come live with us.  I think he is just looking forward to US.  I'm leaning to gettting him a gift card to the outlet mall in Orlando so he can get what he wants and then we will have some small stuff and stocking stuffers for him to open on Christmas day when we get there. I guess I should sort that out...boy time is just slipping by me this year.


----------



## macraven

hellooooo homies....!!

celebrating today with garbage day and the traditional hump day.


i can still visualize mad hatter running to the end of the drive with the garbage can...



i have spent the last 3 christmases in belleville so i am very happy to say the tree is up in my home this year...
hooray...


what's this about being behind in the shopping?
meh, you still have plenty of time.
it doesn't get exciting to go shopping until the 23rd....

son on the east coast asked me to have frozen pizzas sent to him.
is he nuts or what?


----------



## circelli

Hey homies...I spoke to soon about no snow!!!!
There has been about a meter of snow here in the last 2 days...snow days for kids....3 in a row!!!!
Anyone want to go out and build a snowman???


----------



## Mad Hattered

*WAVES*


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> *WAVES*



nice....


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> *WAVES*



smartass


but cha' know i loves it....


----------



## Brit_Jude

Mad Hattered said:


> *WAVES*



That is soooo wrong - I need a mai tai now 

Sorry circelli I have to take the waves rather than the option of building a snowman


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> but it is better than sleet and below zero wind chills.......


 
that's tomorrow, hope the garbage jockeys make it up the mountain to grab my junk tonight



circelli said:


> Hey homies...I spoke to soon about no snow!!!!
> There has been about a meter of snow here in the last 2 days...snow days for kids....3 in a row!!!!
> Anyone want to go out and build a snowman???


 
oh nos...it's math panic time



Mad Hattered said:


> *WAVES*


----------



## macraven

keisha, i adore your wave also........


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> keisha, i adore your wave also........



I also noticed that those are little "Steelers" cause they're black and gold


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I also noticed that those are little "Steelers" cause they're black and gold


----------



## minniejack

Made fudge this morning...more to go for gifts

It's amazing that the more sugar I try to get out of my system--how seriously sweet stuff--like this fudge--just doesn't taste appealing to me anymore.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Made fudge this morning...more to go for gifts
> 
> It's amazing that the more sugar I try to get out of my system--how seriously sweet stuff--like this fudge--just doesn't taste appealing to me anymore.



i want some of that fudge..............


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> hellooooo homies....!!
> 
> 
> i can still visualize mad hatter running to the end of the drive with the garbage can...
> 
> *That was me also mac.What a sight,me running down the road in my PJ's!!!*
> 
> i have spent the last 3 christmases in belleville so i am very happy to say the tree is up in my home this year...
> hooray...
> 
> 
> what's this about being behind in the shopping?
> meh, you still have plenty of time.
> it doesn't get exciting to go shopping until the 23rd....
> 
> son on the east coast asked me to have frozen pizzas sent to him.
> is he nuts or what?



*The way we are going,it will be fried bologna with fresh bread.I may spring for cheese!!!

All kidding aside,I got 2deer and a wild hog bieng processed as I type and will have a great dinner come the 25'th..*


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> Made fudge this morning...more to go for gifts
> 
> It's amazing that *the more sugar I try to get out of my system--how seriously sweet stuff--like this fudge--just doesn't taste appealing to me anymore*.





I have never EVER had that problem. The diabetics in this house can down barrels of sugar without flinching. 

Of course, they get sick later. 


Mac, happy Christmas at HOME!!!!!!!!!


Donald, wish my husband had time to hunt. Sounds delicious! Are there wild hogs in FL, or do you go out of state to find them? I know there are way too many in AR, but I haven't heard about an overpopulation problem in MS.


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *The way we are going,it will be fried bologna with fresh bread.I may spring for cheese!!!
> 
> All kidding aside,I got 2deer and a wild hog bieng processed as I type and will have a great dinner come the 25'th..*



Just curious--what are the prices per pound down your way.  We had to take ours over the river (and through the woods) to Ohio and paid $2.50+ per pounds w/minimum of $25 pounds for trail bologna and cajun sausage.  The little sticks and hot dogs were over $6 a pounds w/minimum of #3 purchased.  We ended up with $180 for 70 pounds of meat--but the day was hot up here and we didn't want the meat to spoil, so we splurged for safety's sake.

We had dinner with a buddy of ours from up near Altoona PA; he paid about 1/3 of our cost and no minimum poundage--would almost pay us to take the deer up that way in the future--just a "short" 3 hr ride.

And aaahh....I just heard the ice falling from the roof--it hit a whopping 38 degrees here yesterday and this morning and then supposed to drop again. 

I hear the kids home--DD15 will be Joseph and DD17 is a narrator for tomorrow's church services--I think if they had the chance we'd missing one or the other from killing each other during the services--just sayin'


----------



## Brit_Jude

Evenin'

I'm with Minniejack - though I have never understood fudge no matter what flavor it just seems like eating the sugar bowl to me.  But your tastes do change when cutting back on sugar and/or fat.

Wish my Hubby could get some time to hunt too - Donald your dinner sounds like it will be yummy.

Todays weather report....lots of rain today, even a thunder storm this morning, howling wind now (I have my Ruby slippers ready) and snow coming in overnight. It's a lot worse further north so I need to be thankful.  Got all my running around and groceries bought today. Going to stay home Sunday and make some cookies for the office. 

Spoke to my Sister in England for a long time today, getting so excited for Universal in two weeks.....HRH hear we come.

Miniejack hope your 'Cain and Able' make it through the the chrch services!


----------



## macraven

i came to say that the weather is pathetic here today.
can't even get out to drive the one mile to see the parental units.....




but after reading about hunting, let me tell you to come up where i live.

on quite a few streets and roads around here, the deer always run out in front of cars.

it usually kills the deer and car but the bright side is, you can keep any animal you hit at no cost.

all you have to do is haul it away and have it processed.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Just curious--what are the prices per pound down your way.  We had to take ours over the river (and through the woods) to Ohio and paid $2.50+ per pounds w/minimum of $25 pounds for trail bologna and cajun sausage.  The little sticks and hot dogs were over $6 a pounds w/minimum of #3 purchased.  We ended up with $180 for 70 pounds of meat--but the day was hot up here and we didn't want the meat to spoil, so we splurged for safety's sake.



*I pay $1.50 a pound,cut or susaged anyway I like and wrapped.But I normaly unwrap it and vacume seal it to last longer in the deep freeze.

Tell ya whats better then venison is squirrel.I make it with a white gravy and over rice,yuumm!!!

Yes, as Hank Jr sings,A country Boy Can Survive!!*


----------



## macraven

i did manage to get to see the parental units today and back in time for the bears game.


i thought they should have called it quits in the second quarter and have everyone go home.

yes, that bad of a game.




today's weather really suxs.
tomorrow isn't going to be any better.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I pay $1.50 a pound,cut or susaged anyway I like and wrapped.But I normaly unwrap it and vacume seal it to last longer in the deep freeze.
> 
> Tell ya whats better then venison is squirrel.I make it with a white gravy and over rice,yuumm!!!
> 
> Yes, as Hank Jr sings,A country Boy Can Survive!!*






squirrel???

come to my place.

the squirrels in my yard are big and very fat.

they have eaten a huge hole out of the lid of my garbage container.

darn squirrels usually eat what is in the bags in there......


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> squirrel???
> 
> come to my place.
> 
> the squirrels in my yard are big and very fat.
> 
> they have eaten a huge hole out of the lid of my garbage container.
> 
> darn squirrels usually eat what is in the bags in there......



*They are scavengers in suburbia.I get mine from the deepwoods were all they eat is nuts and such.I got a hundred or so on my property.The acorns and hickory nuts are falling like crazy,today the worst with 45mph wind gusts,it soungs like hail hitting my metal roof.But them squirrels like dropping them on my head everytime I walk the yard!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *They are scavengers in suburbia.I get mine from the deepwoods were all they eat is nuts and such.I got a hundred or so on my property.The acorns and hickory nuts are falling like crazy,today the worst with 45mph wind gusts,it soungs like hail hitting my metal roof.But them squirrels like dropping them on my head everytime I walk the yard!!*


----------



## minniejack

Every morning the dogs scramble out the house across the road and run a few squirrels up this huge oak tree.  Then while they stand there and bark like idiots on one side of the tree, the squirly squirls sneak out the back and go up another tree.  It's been like this for weeks, and I laugh every time--my dogs are just not from the brightest gene pool.

And yahoo...um, er not...this was my children's 1st snow day--very icy, but not the accumulation that was predicted.


----------



## macraven

when you live in the North, you can always expect cold weather from october on.


i raised an eyebrow when i saw the temps for orlando today.!!

25 for the low tonight.

that is horrible!

the locals must be upset over this freeze.......

hugs to all the floridian homies....

hang in there.
your cold weather will leave soon.
mine will stick around until end of March.


----------



## minniejack

Double D that's a pretty good price on the meat--ours is already vacuum sealed, so maybe it all works out in the end.

2 hr delay in morning.  Right now, it's 12 with 30-35 mph winds, wind chill of about negative 6.  Brrrr.


And here's to fitting into my DD's cast off jeans!!!  I finally got them zipped today--yippee--I'm not saying I wouldn't have the fashion police yelling, "Butter for that muffin"  or anything but, hey, I got them zipped and that's that.


----------



## keishashadow

we had - 12 degrees when i woke up this am

prompty pulled covers over my head and hid for another hour

that's how i roll


----------



## Coach81

Very, very chilly here in Louisiana this morning.. 29 degrees driving into work this morning.. NICE...

I get to coach soccer in this weather tonight.. below 40.. and a wind chill.. yeah me!!!!

Only a week or so until our Christmas Break.. life is good...


----------



## Coach81

repost...


----------



## donaldduck352

*My thermometer dropped to a balmy 19 around 6am.It's still reading 28 and its almost 9am.Well if anything the wind has died down finaly.*


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Very, very chilly here in Louisiana this morning.. 29 degrees driving into work this morning.. NICE...
> 
> I get to coach soccer in this weather tonight.. below 40.. and a wind chill.. yeah me!!!!
> 
> Only a week or so until our Christmas Break.. life is good...


eh, quitcher braggin'

awoke to 10 with a wind chill -10...brrr  Kids home again today and already a 2hr delay due to frigid temps...  Did I mention--I HATE COLD WEATHER???


----------



## macraven

i hate cold weather too!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i hate cold weather too!!


 

yeah, but _your_ idea of _cold_ weather is sub zero anything below freezing counts for me.

no sense comparing cold or inches of snow...you win hands down...just not sure that's a good thing.  

guess we all better stock up on orange juice, probably will double in price by next week.

i topped off tank of gas in car today kid ran it down to less than quarter of tank, didn't want to take chance of fuel line freezing up, would up paying $3.15/gallon gouging plain & simple.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *My thermometer dropped to a balmy 19 around 6am.It's still reading 28 and its almost 9am.Well if anything the wind has died down finaly.*


 ... wow ... we're actually at - 5°C (which is 23°F for you non-metric peeps)


----------



## Mad Hattered

Our low was 6 f last night.  Windchills on Sunday were  50 mph gust with 30 mph sustained -15 f. High of 17 today. Freezing rain and sleet tomorrow night to go on top of the 2 inches of snow we got Saturday night. God I hate winter!


----------



## Mad Hattered




----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


>



*Is that picture from Key West????

If so,they are under a freeze warning also.Don't see them boats leaving the dock in the morning!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## minniejack

I believe Al Gore calls this global warming


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Is that picture from Key West????
> 
> If so,they are under a freeze warning also.Don't see them boats leaving the dock in the morning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Actually, that's Fiji.  I'm thinking they are safe from this crappy weather right now.  Who knows though?


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Our low was 6 f last night.  Windchills on Sunday were  50 mph gust with 30 mph sustained -15 f. High of 17 today. Freezing rain and sleet tomorrow night to go on top of the 2 inches of snow we got Saturday night. God I hate winter!





i would dearly love to be back "home" and have those temps again.

just think.
when mid March rolls along, you'll have beautiful weather.


----------



## donaldduck352

mad hattered said:


> our low was 6 f last night.  Windchills on sunday were  50 mph gust with 30 mph sustained -15 f. High of 17 today. Freezing rain and sleet tomorrow night to go on top of the 2 inches of snow we got saturday night. God i hate winter!



*mr. Freeze>>we are all feeling that!!!!!!!!!!
Where is the heat mizer????????*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Our low last night was about 18 degrees, but the wind chill factor made it feel like 4. Sounds like we're all freezing our boogers into icicles.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Mad Hattered said:


> Our low was 6 f last night.  Windchills on Sunday were  50 mph gust with 30 mph sustained -15 f. High of 17 today. Freezing rain and sleet tomorrow night to go on top of the 2 inches of snow we got Saturday night. God I hate winter!



   Just down the road here

I guess global warming could be giving us the extremes they talk of


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... wow ... we're actually at - 5°C (which is 23°F for you non-metric peeps)


translation is always appreciated



Tinker-tude said:


> Our low last night was about 18 degrees, but the wind chill factor made it feel like 4. Sounds like *we're all freezing our boogers into icicles.*


 
something i've yet to see, thank God

was watching some NBCish show last night & they showed a reported smack in  middle of HP land...way different from cheek to jowl 2 months ago and the guests all had on winter parkas.  Tracie & family are down there now, feel bad they're hitting crappy weather.Guess a week in Florida even when cold beats what's back up north.

keep warm all


----------



## WDWisTheBest

Hi everyone! It will be warming up at Disney World today through Saturday.  Come on down!


----------



## Coach81

Heard it was in the 30s this morning in Orlando.. wow...

Supposed to heat up a bit today here in Louisiana, up to 60s... 

So, who is going see "The Fighter" this weekend?


----------



## circelli

Cold schmold!!
kids have there 4th snow day in two weeks...busses were cancelled Monday & Tuesday but we live in town just a bit too far to walk so I drove them in but I had to help with the emergency phone calls yesterday to get the kids home cause the weather was ugly 
My conversion sucks!!!  We are at -10 I think so that is what????? for you folks......18/19 F...no idea!!!  Help Bonny!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> My conversion sucks!!!  We are at -10 I think so that is what????? for you folks......18/19 F...no idea!!!  Help Bonny!!!



That would be 14 degrees f for us. Brrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## minniejack

circelli said:


> Cold schmold!!
> kids have there 4th snow day in two weeks...busses were cancelled Monday & Tuesday but we live in town just a bit too far to walk so I drove them in but I had to help with the emergency phone calls yesterday to get the kids home cause the weather was ugly
> My conversion sucks!!!  We are at -10 I think so that is what????? for you folks......18/19 F...no idea!!!  Help Bonny!!!



We're actually colder than Canada right now We're in negative numbers here. Brrr.  

I'm remembering the Canadian field trip planned for February that the kiddos decided would be too cold--maybe it would be balmy compared to today.


----------



## macraven

a big welcome to:






WDWisTheBest.....


glad to have you stop in at the Darkside.
pull up a chair and stick around and chat with us.
we are a friendly group of homies here.


----------



## macraven

i am not trying to top anyone here when it comes to how cold it is, or, how many inches did you get last night in that storm.........

just saying winter where i am is here to stay until end of March, maybe into April.......



i do believe that bon-lee will win all the winter contests.........
the cannucks usually do.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> *We're actually colder than Canada right now We're in negative numbers here. Brrr.
> *
> I'm remembering the Canadian field trip planned for February that the kiddos decided would be too cold--maybe it would be balmy compared to today.



ok, then you beat bon-lee today.


----------



## keishashadow

hmmph, im not going to throw in the towel & give into winter just yet.  

western pa should be in 40'sright now...i predict January will be mild


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> Cold schmold!!
> kids have there 4th snow day in two weeks...busses were cancelled Monday & Tuesday but we live in town just a bit too far to walk so I drove them in but I had to help with the emergency phone calls yesterday to get the kids home cause the weather was ugly
> My conversion sucks!!!  We are at -10 I think so that is what????? for you folks......18/19 F...no idea!!!  Help Bonny!!!


Yep ... that's 14°F ... 



macraven said:


> i am not trying to top anyone here when it comes to how cold it is, or, how many inches did you get last night in that storm.........
> 
> just saying winter where i am is here to stay until end of March, maybe into April.......
> 
> i do believe that bon-lee will win all the winter contests.........
> the cannucks usually do.


Actually Mac, I think you (and Circelli in Ont) have more snow than us right now ... and your snow is a lot wetter than ours being close to the lake ... but temperature wise, I think we have you all beat - right now it's -15°C (about 3°F) plus we have a windchill on top of that too


----------



## macraven

bonny, i'm still giving you the prize.......

i'm thinking about the pics yh0ou have shown over the years of the deep snow falls.........

you know, where your doggies disappear in the back yard from the loads of snow....

but for today, yes, dawnna and i get the trophy.


----------



## Coach81

Only 8 more shopping days left.. is everyone done???

I think we are all done...


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Only 8 more shopping days left.. is everyone done???
> 
> I think we are all done...


 
depends on what slickdeals has posted

everytime i think i'm done a can't miss offer crops up lol


----------



## donaldduck352

*Want a good laugh?Check out this post.I could'nt stop laughing the whole time I read it:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2370832*


----------



## tink1957

donaldduck352 said:


> *Want a good laugh?Check out this post.I could'nt stop laughing the whole time I read it:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2370832*



Thanks dd, I needed that.


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Only 8 more shopping days left.. is everyone done???
> 
> I think we are all done...






there's still plenty of time...........

i either start on the 23rd or the 24th for my shopping.....


seriously.
i have not had anytime to shop yet.
haven't even checked out the deals on the net or in the papers.

teaching , taking care of the parental units, cooking for my ungratefuls at my dump and helping a sick cat is about all i can juggle right now.

if i am lucky, i will start my christmas cards before the 25th.....


----------



## circelli

Christmas break starts here tomorrow 
With all the snow days the kids have had it feels like they'vebeen home for a week already 
I had to make jello for our annual Turkey dinner because there was a "snow" day I did it all at my house...254 7 oz cups of jello....seriously I don't need to see jello for awhile now 
My boys are going to my mom and dads this weekend so I am hoping to get a some presets wrapped!!!  But who knows maybe I just want to sleep & drnk hot chocolate ( I will drink when I am awake )


----------



## macraven

i ended up getting a phone call after midnight last night to say one of my parental units fell out of bed and needed an ambulance.


i tell you, it is always something when you are 'raising' the parental units..


i'm now back home and ready for some sleep.

i'm sure i'll be back later tonight for the card game.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> i ended up getting a phone call after midnight last night to say one of my parental units fell out of bed and needed an ambulance.
> 
> 
> i tell you, it is always something when you are 'raising' the parental units..
> 
> 
> i'm now back home and ready for some sleep.
> 
> i'm sure i'll be back later tonight for the card game.



 hope your parental unit is doing well, it's so hard when our parents can no longer care for themselves, at least you're close enough now to check on them.

I still have to get stocking stuffers for the kids and a few last minute gifts.  I did most of my shopping online this year and it was great.  I find that the older I get, the more I hate fighting the crowds.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

tanks homie vicki.  



i took a 40 wink siesta and feel so much better now.

if i can hang in here for another hour, i might get my dump cleaned up tonight.

then, on the other hand, watching tv would be more exciting ..



i need to push my christmas shopping day of the 23rd back to the 24th now.

some homies love black friday shopping.
i go for the last minute buy whatever it is at the last minute by 7 pm on the 24th.......


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hope ya'll don't mind.but I want to post a video of evey favorite Christmas songs via youtube today till Christmas Day.

Let me start with Trans-Siberian(with a hint of Metallica)light show.Click on link,turn up the music and enjoy!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhehMbXW8Ro&feature=related


----------



## macraven

tanks Double D !!

kewl


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hope ya'll don't mind.but I want to post a video of evey favorite Christmas songs via youtube today till Christmas Day.
> 
> Let me start with Trans-Siberian(with a hint of Metallica)light show.Click on link,turn up the music and enjoy!!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhehMbXW8Ro&feature=related



Something similar--just warning the sound is good, but the video...well pretty shoddy...from DD's freshmen year Christmas concert  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xLqFOXxAZI

Last nights show was even more awesome...the talent is just unbelievable...we've had compliments that say they can't believe the kids are well, kids.  I'll have to see if anyone posts anything else.  Just a fantastic show.


----------



## donaldduck352

*MJ,that sounded AWESOME!!!!! *


----------



## donaldduck352

*I gotta question,there is a song with only a piano,What is it called?
Juke box dancer,blond moment.I can't find it.Please help me homies..



MJ,lets do a best of songs for the holidays..It will be fun,and not bieng competive,let's see who will win!!!


I got some tricks under my sleeve!!!*


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *I gotta question,there is a song with only a piano,What is it called?
> Juke box dancer,blond moment.I can't find it.Please help me homies..
> 
> 
> 
> MJ,lets do a best of songs for the holidays..It will be fun,and not bieng competive,let's see who will win!!!
> 
> 
> I got some tricks under my sleeve!!!*



Gotta say--anything with TransSiberian Orchestra is my favorite!


----------



## Brit_Jude

What a great idea for the Christmas music.....OK being British and a child or the eighties here is the song that was number one on the UK top 40 chart Christmas day in 1980.  They knocked John Lennon off the top spot - some feat especially considering he died a month or so earlier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilzvz2M2X88

Yes it is that girls real voice - I think she could have been a Chipmunk.  A much more innocent time, young girls sang about Grandma and there was nothing like a Justin Bieber.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Remember the 80's?It's all a blur to me...
But if ya do and still have long hair(and hopefully the men are not wearing make-up)LETS BANG OUR HEADS TO THIS:[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV-SpT69IZ8&feature=related/I]*


----------



## minniejack

Brit_Jude said:


> What a great idea for the Christmas music.....OK being British and a child or the eighties here is the song that was number one on the UK top 40 chart Christmas day in 1980.  They knocked John Lennon off the top spot - some feat especially considering he died a month or so earlier.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilzvz2M2X88
> 
> Yes it is that girls real voice - I think she could have been a Chipmunk.  A much more innocent time, young girls sang about Grandma and there was nothing like a Justin Bieber.



okay you just made my mother a very happy grandma cause I sent her a link to this video from the grand kids.


----------



## macraven

it is cold here and snow is on the way for tomorrow.......

that's all i know.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> it is cold here and snow is on the way for tomorrow.......
> 
> that's all i know.


We had a big dump of snow three days ago, and since then it's been snowing every day - big fluffy light snow flakes but still snowing ... I'm so tired of the snow already!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*For today music installment:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68j6...ext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXcxrh5FNyWyzkoPfnHXpsQT


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We had a big dump of snow three days ago, and since then it's been snowing every day - big fluffy light snow flakes but still snowing ... I'm so tired of the snow already!!!



Please do not send it my way! I do not want to have to drive in the snow again this Christmas.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We had a big dump of snow three days ago, and since then it's been snowing every day - big fluffy light snow flakes but still snowing ... I'm so tired of the snow already!!!





i hear ya bon-lee.....

we usually don't have very low temps or much snow in december.
this year we got both......meh

jan and feb are our worse time periods for winter.
it is rare that i would travel by plane during that time period.
never know how the airports will be due to the weather.


we are to start with the snowflakes again on monday night.
could be 7 inches they say.

i won't really know until it starts.
pressures change sometimes and some of the snow could miss us then.

christmas eve is to be yucky where i am with the weather.
christmas day weather isn't to be much better.

i always do burger king for breakfast and dinner on christmas day.
i go through the drive thru for that.
if the roads are bad, i will not be a happy camper!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *For today music installment:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68j6...ext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXcxrh5FNyWyzkoPfnHXpsQT



i listened to it and thought it was very nice.

i haven't gotten into the christmas season yet.
hopefully the music you post for us will help me.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Please do not send it my way! I do not want to have to drive in the snow again this Christmas.





well, if the streets are bad, you could always use a dog sled to get you to where you are going that day.


if i lived closer to youse andy i would drive you to where ever y9ou needed to go that day.
that's the kind of homie i am.


----------



## keishashadow

music, music everywhere

not exactly Xmas songs, moreso life-affirming by mumford & sons (all their stuff is great)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KCg_QEHtkY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHWsKTSdS74


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> music, music everywhere
> 
> not exactly Xmas songs, moreso life-affirming by mumford & sons (all their stuff is great)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KCg_QEHtkY&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHWsKTSdS74



*I never heard of them before.I love them.Gotta find there CD's now!!*


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> music, music everywhere
> 
> not exactly Xmas songs, moreso life-affirming by mumford & sons (all their stuff is great)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KCg_QEHtkY&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHWsKTSdS74


love them--xm plays them a lot--one of the few groups that the teens and I both can agree to like


----------



## keith77

ish... stag parties are much more fun!


----------



## Brit_Jude

From my Sister in London - this is from St James Park which is one of the royal parks in London.   Toooo funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6nJvb-BlhY



Hey I may need that dog sled to get to Orlando this weekend....if only I had dogs and a sled


----------



## donaldduck352

*What a frustrating day,d#@% crazy drivers.Hope the rest of the week is'nt as bad.

I picked 2 songs to help me relaxe today.Enjoy:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZozdmFHa8Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvNQLJ1_HQ0&feature=related


----------



## keishashadow

if that's a gray squirrel & in England it'd better quit dancing & start running, i hear they are being hunted.  ps no love lost for the dirty rodents.  Not a year goes by that i don't have to evict one from my home.



minniejack said:


> love them--xm plays them a lot--one of the few groups that the teens and I both can agree to like


 
same here, even better I get the bragging rights for 'discovering' themdoesn't happen much anymore here.  Speaking of cutting edge, youngest stumbled across beatie boys...oh noooooos.

donald the 2nd one is really lovely.


----------



## circelli

Just thought I would let ya know...we caught a black squirrel in our attic on Friday.....he was making so much noise...took a week before he actually got trapped in the trap 

It is cold out 

We are watching Monday night football in Minnesota....COLD


----------



## Brit_Jude

Nice video's DonaldDuck - loved the second one.

Yes the Yankee Grey Squirrels are overrunning our British parks and displacing the native Limey Red Squirrels.   Though a lot of of the greys now have a red stripe down their backs from the umm...marauding 

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/07/squirrel-a-sustainable-meat-tastes-lovely.php

Yes watching the Monday night football here, cold cold cold.  They are sliding on the field. 

Anyone planning to see the lunar eclispe tonight - it's cloudy here so we won't be able to see it.


----------



## keishashadow

maurading squirrels 

our squirrels skunk the traps too.  I'm quite proud of catching one last year with a 5-gallon bucket in the basement.  Problem was it kept sticking out his creepy paw under the lip of the bucket while i tried to slide a piece of wood under it to contain him for the trip to the woods.  I just can't bring myself to _off_ them...same ones probably keep coming back lol


----------



## Mad Hattered

Someone say squirrel? We got those critters.  They always start off all tough and all....







But once you get to know them they're not that bad.  They can be pretty cool company during MNF....unfortunately they can only hang for about a quarter...







And whatever you do....don't invite those rascals to a rave!!  They eat Ecstasy like acorns!!  Don't believe me?  Check it out! 


http://www.maniacworld.com/Squirrel-Threesome.html


----------



## macraven

love the pics Mr Hattered..........


just watched the espn after show on that bears/viking game.

what a good game that was to watch...



yes, still cold here as it is at your places right now.

and still snowing.
rats


----------



## minniejack

MH needed that laugh today!!

You all remember the skanky girls who gave me and my DD problems and have been harassing my DD at school since June??  They tried to run her off the road yesterday....And the do nothing police "Will have to look into it--maybe assault charges could be filed"  Ds took pictures of the car and they were throwing things at her car.  Even DS said that the school is nothing but a joke because they had a big assembly on the 1st day of school about cyber bullying and how it would not be tolerated this year...they've done nothing about any of it.  

But at least my cake I made for DH's bday yesterday was pretty.


----------



## keishashadow

imagine, all this time i though it was my kids stealing my beer

wake up to hear the rain storm deluging LA is now supposed to split and somehow wind up being a snowstorm on Xmas in the NE.  Note to weather God, we already have enough snow on the ground, save the whiter Xmas please!!

mj that has gone beyond bullying.  Speak to the police chief and his supervisor (mayor, council, borough manager, etc.) and then put it in writing as a followup.  That is just so wrong, sorry to hear


----------



## Coach81

Only one more day of school and then it is all about SANTA!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## keishashadow

small world forgot i ordered this for bad dog (was backordered) it came today - hide a squirrel


----------



## donaldduck352

*Today alittle Frank and Bing:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCGyCxQyFJw


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> small world forgot i ordered this for bad dog (was backordered) it came today - hide a squirrel


love it...I know what you mean about small world...could it be cause these are the DISboards...lol

My 26 yr old nephew is a huge, and I mean huge fan of superman stuff--always and still is and he had baby squirrels living in his apartment at college--maybe that was one of his squirrels wearing the Superman outfit.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Someone say squirrel? We got those critters.  They always start off all tough and all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once you get to know them they're not that bad.  They can be pretty cool company during MNF....unfortunately they can only hang for about a quarter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whatever you do....don't invite those rascals to a rave!!  They eat Ecstasy like acorns!!  Don't believe me?  Check it out!
> 
> 
> http://www.maniacworld.com/Squirrel-Threesome.html


----------



## Mad Hattered

Please don't hate me.....but I think our next trip is going to be in February (to celebrate my January BD)....to.....Disneyland. 

We've basically fell into a deal that would be virtually nothing out of pocket.  Early Christmas presents from the parents, frequent flyer miles, and whatnot would pretty much pay for it all.  We also have 3 days left on our non-expiring 10 day passes from Disney which are accepted at DL and DCA so that was a plus. We were thinking of using 2 of them out there.

I went to DL about 5 years ago while attending a convention in Anaheim.  Dana has never been.  I've been trying to convince her for years to just go and try it.  She's finally giving in.  WDW it's not....but I'm sorta burnt out on that and want to pay for overpriced food somewhere else. 

Unfortunately due to time constraints, we won't be able to hit Universal.  That is going to eat at me for a long time!!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Mad Hattered that sounds like a great deal.  Pity you can't hit Universal but DL will be great in Feb! 

Hubby may have a business trip to LA in May and we were talking about me flying out for a long weekend and hitting DL - we have both nevery been.  Something different.  We'll see how it works out.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Version by Greg Lake that I remember from childhood 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8YXtoHfJPU

U2 Version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_r70MoBINw

I wish you a hopeful Christmas, I wish you a brave new year.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Brit_Jude said:


> Mad Hattered that sounds like a great deal.  Pity you can't hit Universal but DL will be great in Feb!
> 
> Hubby may have a business trip to LA in May and we were talking about me flying out for a long weekend and hitting DL - we have both nevery been.  Something different.  We'll see how it works out.



I am totally on board with trying it out at least once.  If you get the chance in May I would jump on it.  You totally get the MK vibe until you see the castle. I've never been to DCA, and I understand that there is a lot of construction going on with the Cars attraction but it's right across the street.....when in Rome.


----------



## macraven

cross your fingers the rain will stop in CA by february..........




if i had the opportunity to see DL, i would.
you'll have a great time!


----------



## keishashadow

moaning all!

MH we luved DLtrying to convince the mr to re-visit next summer.  We did do a bus trip up to U, the fire had just raged thru so backstage tour was abbreviated.  Stayed @ DLH, which is under big construction project right now.  (i have pics). 

bing & frank are boffo, i like this duet rum-pa-pa-pum:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> bing & frank are boffo



*OK how about some Elvis then:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK4BeD5I-Pk

*Wish I could of found a live version with the back-up singers this song has,but could'nt.I love Elvis,allways have allways will,but not for his looks.So to all the ladies that love the young Elvis,enjoy the pictures of him.*


----------



## Brit_Jude

Loved the Bing and Frank. Ahhh Elvis - even had hubby singining along and curling his lip 

Two British ladies with the voices of angels. 

First Charlotte Church singing with Placido Domingo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gemjzIzsek

Second Katherine Jenkins who was a favorite of my late Father, we played her version of Time to Say Goodbye at his funeral service.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkrrIcgQG0&feature=related

*Mac are we helping with the Christmas spirit?*


----------



## macraven

hello.....hello......hello......


----------



## minniejack

Let's see...police reports, a family funeral tomorrow...arguing...ready to eat my young

Gee it must be Christmas


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Let's see...police reports, a family funeral tomorrow...arguing...ready to eat my young
> 
> Gee it must be Christmas





ain't it a grand time of the year..................

especially with the snow and cold.
can't go outside and walk around the block to get away from the wild life inside the house......


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies! Long time no see, but I wanted to stop in and say hey.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We had a big dump of snow three days ago, and since then it's been snowing every day - big fluffy light snow flakes but still snowing ... I'm so tired of the snow already!!!





RAPstar said:


> Please do not send it my way! I do not want to have to drive in the snow again this Christmas.




I keep telling my 9 y/o that he really doesn't want more snow in MS. 
It's no fun to drive in, especially with DEEEEEEEP ditches on either side 
of the road waiting to gobble you up.





macraven said:


> i hear ya bon-lee.....
> 
> we are to start with the snowflakes again on monday night.
> could be 7 inches they say.
> 
> 
> 
> i always do burger king for breakfast and dinner on christmas day.
> i go through the drive thru for that.
> if the roads are bad, i will not be a happy camper!




How much snow did you end up getting?

Drive thru is a great idea. I could even get it the day before in big quantities and stick it in the fridge. DS-5 must have his nuggets every day. It's required!





keishashadow said:


> if that's a gray squirrel & in England it'd better quit dancing & start running, i hear they are being hunted.  ps no love lost for the dirty rodents.  Not a year goes by that i don't have to evict one from my home.




Squirrels are nothing but mean rats on steroids who happen to look cute to a lot of people.




Mad Hattered said:


> Someone say squirrel? We got those critters.  They always start off all tough and all....
> 
> 
> But once you get to know them they're not that bad.  They can be pretty cool company during MNF....unfortunately they can only hang for about a quarter...
> 
> And whatever you do....don't invite those rascals to a rave!!  They eat Ecstasy like acorns!!  Don't believe me?  Check it out!



 Those are GREAT!!!!!!!





minniejack said:


> You all remember the skanky girls who gave me and my DD problems and have been harassing my DD at school since June??  They tried to run her off the road yesterday....And the do nothing police "Will have to look into it--maybe assault charges could be filed"  Ds took pictures of the car and they were throwing things at her car.  Even DS said that the school is nothing but a joke because they had a big assembly on the 1st day of school about cyber bullying and how it would not be tolerated this year...they've done nothing about any of it.
> 
> But at least my cake I made for DH's bday yesterday was pretty.




WOW. I haven't been around for awhile. I guess telling the parents you are pressing charges and that this MUST stop won't do much good? I hope they get what they deserve. They're endangering the lives of everyone on the road, not to mention your DD.





donaldduck352 said:


> *OK how about some Elvis then:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK4BeD5I-Pk
> 
> *Wish I could of found a live version with the back-up singers this song has,but could'nt.I love Elvis,allways have allways will,but not for his looks.So to all the ladies that love the young Elvis,enjoy the pictures of him.*




You know, Elvis was born not far from me. There is a big memorial with carved granite walls that tell about his life growing up, the church where he got his start as a singer, and a visitor center with a movie and memorabilia. Fun place to visit.




minniejack said:


> Let's see...police reports, a family funeral tomorrow...arguing...ready to eat my young
> 
> Gee it must be Christmas




Go ahead, eat your young. You can freeze the leftovers.


----------



## keishashadow

LOL - Tink you've been missed


----------



## macraven

tink i am so glad you are here!


i did read some past pages and saw your doggie is MIA.

has any leads turned up?
is doggie still missing?


prayers sent


----------



## donaldduck352

*My fav comedian for today's installment:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=occ3vVidr2Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsidEpWmFfY


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> LOL - Tink you've been missed




Thanks, Janet! I've missed my Homies, too.



macraven said:


> tink i am so glad you are here!
> 
> 
> i did read some past pages and saw your doggie is MIA.
> 
> has any leads turned up?
> is doggie still missing?
> 
> 
> prayers sent




Hey, Mac the magnificent! No sign of my sweet Brodie yet. Time to revisit all the places we put posters and let people know he's still out there somewhere.

Thanks for the prayers, they are very appreciated.

On a more positive note, some very good friends, my DH and I are starting a new rehoming group for Ridgebacks. We're starting all the paperwork to get our LLP status and our non profit status. We hope to be up and running this spring. So far, everyone in the Ridgeback community that we have told about our plans is really excited about it. We already have foster homes lined up, a consulting vet, a lawyer, and a bunch of really great people who want to be involved.

Now I just need a 35 hour day and a way to eliminate my need for sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a very merry christmas, hope you all have a wonderful and peaceful time 

Bah Humbug to white christmas though................after years of wishing for one, especially as Kyle at 16 had never seen one............the last two years have put me off snow for ever!!! This country does not cope well with even a few inches and we have come to a total standstill at times. Had another 4 inches of really thick snow overnight 

But it`s xmas eve...........cupboards full of yummy food, the wine and cocktail ingredients are stocked up and I don`t need to go out till Tuesday  I plan to hibernate and watch tv, chill out and probably eat far too much. We plan to recreate Margaritaville`s Nachos one day for lunch when Tom is off 

Tom is nights xmas day and the next day so he not so happy, but we`ll make the best of it.......always someone worse off than us. Because of the severe weather we`ve had, no-one is coming down from Scotland to visit so it will actually be really nice to chill the whole time.

Merry christmas everyone, have a lovely time


----------



## circelli

hey there homies 
I just wanted to wish everybody a MERRY CHRISTMAS 
I have 2 very excited little boys 
Peace and Love to all 

Dawnna


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>




Ditto


----------



## donaldduck352

*My fav songs for last.I just don't know which one is better?So post both:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jr-2eyRtV4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ-8jYpa1-o&feature=related


----------



## Mad Hattered

HO...HO....HO....HO.....Merry Christmas Eve!!

Wishing you all the best....


----------



## scotlass

Hey Homies.....member me !!??

Just wanted to stop by and wish ma friends ower the water a very Merry Christmas !!

Usually the time difference sucks but SANTA's been tae ma hoose....

Have a good one, stay warm and stay safe.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey Homies.....member me !!??
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and wish ma friends ower the water a very Merry Christmas !!
> 
> Usually the time difference sucks but SANTA's been tae ma hoose....
> 
> Have a good one, stay warm and stay safe.






you have really been missed here scotlass!

we could never forget youse......

i'm glad you came home for christmas..........


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> HO...HO....HO....HO.....Merry Christmas Eve!!
> 
> Wishing you all the best....



*Lindsey Lohen?
If so,I heard she drove the riding mower out of Betty Fords!!

What a waste of a great accticg carrer>THE BONEHEAD SHE HAS BECOME......*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well by favorite alltime song for CHRISTMAS.My MOM and GRANDMOM LOVED IT ALSO,AND LOVE IT ALSO.So please enjoy(THE BEST FOR LAST):*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZvjPCcHI4g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XYeWG3bvL0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVtNwLIjKJ4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hRVGIM4qH4&feature=related


----------



## ky07

*Merry Christmas Homies
Hope santa brought everyone what they wanted and have a great day *


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all here!!!


I haven't been here in ages! I've been busy with my 2 teenage kids. Just kinda crazy times at home.

Santa's been good this year at my house!  

Hope all homies are doing well!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## keishashadow

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Merry Christmas Homies
> Hope santa brought everyone what they wanted and have a great day *










to you also st lawrence.

and to all the homies here also.


----------



## macraven

i would really like to know which one of youse wanted a 'white christmas'......


you got your one wish alrighty............


----------



## marciemi

Merry Christmas All!!!!!

I'm always here reading, but rarely commenting.  Lots of news but it'll have to wait until after we return from Michigan.  Speaking of which...

Mac - any suggestions?  Leaving early tomorrow morning to drive to north of Detroit where the family is.  Driving with just me, a 17 year old who has had his license for a year and a 15 year old who has had his permit for a month and hasn't had his first road class yet.  

I'm watching the weather carefully.  I'd committed myself to having to drive through Chicago just to stay on major highways but am now wondering if I should go ahead and go through the UP?  That's how we always go but never done it in winter before (November and March, but never this time).  Thoughts?  At this point, I'm just planning on seeing what they say come 6am tomorrow!  Got a husband flying out of Milwaukee at 9 to Dallas and oldest son flying out of Green Bay at 7am down to Shreveport - both for the Independence Bowl.  Going to be a very interesting travel day!

Have a great holiday everyone and great to see some of the "regulars" back again!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i would really like to know which one of youse wanted a 'white christmas'......
> 
> 
> you got your one wish alrighty............



Mac.....Kyle at 16 has never had a white christmas....up until this year.......and I will never....ever wish for another!!!!! We never have weather like this and I`m soooooo sick of snow now I could scream. We still have about 5" in the garden but it only takes a few mm in this country for chaos to descend......local councils are running out of rock salt and grit.....and we still have jan and feb to go!! It is pretty to look at though........and because I don`t or can`t go out it can be quite nice mooching around either watching telly or doing little jobs. But I have seen on the tv how bad you all get it over there 



marciemi said:


> Driving with just me, a 17 year old who has had his license for a year and a 15 year old who has had his permit for a month and hasn't had his first road class yet.



You can get a drivers permit at 15 in the states??? Kyle is 17 in January,he can get his learners licence then......and I am dreading him starting driving lessons  


I`ve overdosed on Christmas movies, turkey, dulce de leche ice cream, crystalised gingers and chocolate........it`s wonderful  

But Father Christmas was very good to us and it has been lovely.......but we have friends coming over on Wednesday evening for dinner and we`ve known them for ever but my friend is bringing her sister who is over here from Germany and ..........she is a Vegan!!!!!! 

We are big meat eaters....so going to have to trawl the internet to find a recipe for a 3 course meal for someone who basically doesn`t eat much!!!! Oh and she doesn`t like tomatoes!!!!

So grocery shopping on Wednesday will be fun 

Wish me luck..........hope you all had a lovely christmas


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> i would really like to know which one of youse wanted a 'white christmas'......
> 
> 
> you got your one wish alrighty............



It wasn't me....I promise, but we got one anyway here in GA.  I try to stay off the roads since nobody knows how to drive when it snows (including me)  DS & DD went shopping this morning anyway in spite of my warnings...hope they get back ok.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i would really like to know which one of youse wanted a 'white christmas'......
> 
> 
> you got your one wish alrighty............



 Would you believe we even had a white Christmas here in Mississippi?  This smiley is shivering with cold. I
m so sorry for the rest of you buried up to your navels in snow and ice.

Marcie, hope your drive is safe.  Here's someone to watch over you.


Hope everyone had a great Christmas with too much food. Here's looking forward to a wonderful 2011!


----------



## macraven

thanks for all the confessions of who did not want this white stuff falling......
i'll tell santa not to leave coal in your stockings for next year.



marcie, gee, you should have called me.
it's too late now to give you the 911 as you have already hit the road.

i hope you arrive safe.........
y9ou do have 2 big guys with you so they can push you out of the ditches if you slide off....if you go the UP route.

we only got 11 inches last night.
but we are one mile off of lake michigan so we will, or shall i say, continue to get the lake effect snow today..........and tonight.......



but, rain should could might come in on next friday and that will take away the snow on the ground.

yea, we will become one big ice rink then.........


----------



## xApril

The whole snow thing seems absolutely crazy! I almost feel bad complaining about the coldish weather we've been getting in Florida!


----------



## macraven

xApril said:


> The whole snow thing seems absolutely crazy! I almost feel bad complaining about the coldish weather we've been getting in Florida!










to *xApril*........the newest homie here...


once you post, you become a homie just like the rest of us....


complain all you want about your weather.
it's almost like a contest here of trying to have the worse weather possible.
nah, not really but it seems like it at times.
_it's very difficult to hold my tongue when marcie in green bay wisconsin brags about all the inches she gets.
she usually does win as she shows pics of the snow and it looks more like feet than inches.

maybe it is her camera lens?............
but we wuvs marcie so it's all fine._

i do say anyone that lives in the orlando area, should complain when the the sun doesn't shine and the temps go below freezing.

the one nice thing about having cooler temps in florida is .......

it doesn't last all season, or an entire month.....

be sure to come back xApril.
we are a friendly bunch here and love noobies to join us.


----------



## macraven

Horror Make Up Show is my favorite!!

i always tell those peeps that venture over here to this thread, not to overlook it.


----------



## marciemi

Hi everyone - thanks for the well wishes. Had a great drive through the UP with clear roads and crystal blue skies and water. Really beautiful. The boys did great driving too. Just a couple pics of Lake Huron and the ice and snow dunes instead of the normal sand!!


----------



## macraven

marcie........snow, where are the pics of the snow?


----------



## donaldduck352

*This is the reason we don't go near Orlando this time of year:*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2620342


----------



## macraven

i always end up reading what ever site is posted on here.
thanx double d....


now i forgot what i originally came to say on the thread........


----------



## xApril

macraven said:


> to *xApril*........the newest homie here...
> 
> 
> once you post, you become a homie just like the rest of us....
> 
> 
> complain all you want about your weather.
> it's almost like a contest here of trying to have the worse weather possible.
> nah, not really but it seems like it at times.
> _it's very difficult to hold my tongue when marcie in green bay wisconsin brags about all the inches she gets.
> she usually does win as she shows pics of the snow and it looks more like feet than inches.
> 
> maybe it is her camera lens?............
> but we wuvs marcie so it's all fine._
> 
> i do say anyone that lives in the orlando area, should complain when the the sun doesn't shine and the temps go below freezing.
> 
> the one nice thing about having cooler temps in florida is .......
> 
> it doesn't last all season, or an entire month.....
> 
> be sure to come back xApril.
> we are a friendly bunch here and love noobies to join us.


Thanks! I've actually been reading this thread for months now, just haven't posted anything.

The weather has definitely been chilly. I think it was supposed to get up to the 50s today but I don't think it ever got there. Lingered in the 30s and 40s all day.  I worked in the shade and the wind was brutal at some points. It was funny to see all the people that hadn't watched the weather. Saw tons of people walking around in shorts or people without jackets...

I can't even imagine snow. I haven't seen it since I was four and I don't think I would want to if I had 18+ inches! 



macraven said:


> Horror Make Up Show is my favorite!!
> 
> i always tell those peeps that venture over here to this thread, not to overlook it.



I think it's the best show there with Beetlejuice a close second!


----------



## bubba's mom

Tinker-tude said:


> Go ahead, eat your young. You can freeze the leftovers.



THAT ^ is a TAG if I EVER heard one! 


macraven said:


> i would really like to know which one of youse wanted a 'white christmas'......
> 
> 
> you got your one wish alrighty............



Wasn't me...didn't order it for the day after either.   Stupid snow...even stupider wind!  

Know I haven't been around in like 10 pages or so, but wanted to wish you all a wonderful holiday and GREAT new year!!


----------



## minniejack

Marcie I didn't realize your young'ns were the same age and in the same driving realm as mine--except my DD15 failed the first written test because he somehow thought that just looking at the cover of the book would let him pass and now he hasn't had the chance to retake it--saving me money

DD had his 4 wisdom teeth out today and all four had cysts on them

That explains his headaches and pain that he was having.  Now, he thinks he's like the dog because she had a cyst in her mouth last year too

Now to deal with the hubby who is off all this week


----------



## macraven

have him spend time with the kids.
take them for long car rides.

then you will have the house to yourself......


----------



## Tinker-tude

xApril said:


> The whole snow thing seems absolutely crazy! I almost feel bad complaining about the coldish weather we've been getting in Florida!




Welcome aboard, xApril! I'm an April baby.

We're glad to meet you. Tell us a little about yourself. 




donaldduck352 said:


> *This is the reason we don't go near Orlando this time of year:*
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2620342




Wow! Even with a death, I wonder if Disney will do anything about their longtime transportation problems? That's such a tragedy on all counts.




bubba's mom said:


> THAT ^ is a TAG if I EVER heard one!



BUB-BARBIE!!!!!!! 

If you are the tag fairy, feel free to tattoo my profile.




> Wasn't me...didn't order it for the day after either.   Stupid snow...even stupider wind!
> 
> Know I haven't been around in like 10 pages or so, but wanted to wish you all a wonderful holiday and GREAT new year!!




Hope you had a great Christmas and that you'll have the bestest New Year. You deserve it! And only you! Everyone else on the planet SUCKS! Except the Homies, of course. 




minniejack said:


> DD had his 4 wisdom teeth out today and all four had cysts on them
> 
> That explains his headaches and pain that he was having.  Now, he thinks he's like the dog because she had a cyst in her mouth last year too
> 
> Now to deal with the hubby who is off all this week




Ouch.... Hope he's healing well. I agree with Mac - let hubby spend time with the kids while you do whatever the heck you feel like doing. He'll be a good nurse for wisdom boy.


----------



## macraven

time is flying by..........

i keep thinking it is thursday but it is wednesday.

i know that for a fact cause it is garbage day here............


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> time is flying by..........
> 
> i keep thinking it is thursday but it is wednesday.
> 
> i know that for a fact cause it is garbage day here............



Today is our Recyclable pick up.  Quit confusing me on trash days!


----------



## macraven

i can still remember your post long ago of running down the drive so not to miss the recycling/garbage pick up.............


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Remember Freddy the pool boy ?

Well,when he's not cleanin your pool he is a football ( soccer ) player and he is in talks to sign for Celtic....my team !!

The thought of that beautiful man playin in my beloved Hoops has me on the verge of a break down.

I know I have been MIA for a loooooooooong time and have no right to ask,but if youse guys cross everything and pray to your god my god or what ever dang god there may be and help this to happen....well......I promise pic's !!


----------



## xApril

Tinker-tude said:


> Welcome aboard, xApril! I'm an April baby.
> 
> We're glad to meet you. Tell us a little about yourself.



Thanks! I'm an April baby too. I'm conveniently named April and born in April.  My mom just liked the name, I guess. 

There's not too much to say about me, really...

I'm a teenager and I love Universal/Disney.  I just recently got hired last month by Universal as a seasonal team member, so I've been doing work during my winter break, so it's been fun.  

Guess it's off to bed for me, got to work tomorrow from 7:30am to 4pm...


----------



## Tinker-tude

My kids ate so much candy for three days that it was impossible to get their little buzzing brains to bed. Bedtime started shifting later and later, they started waking up later and later, etc. But tonight we had them IN BED at 10:00! That's the earliest in over a week!



Hey, Scotlass! I saw you peek in a little while back. Good to see you again! 



April, hope the crowds are being nice to you. I was always impressed with Universal TMs. Hope to be back for a visit in 2011!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Remember Freddy the pool boy ?
> 
> Well,when he's not cleanin your pool he is a football ( soccer ) player and he is in talks to sign for Celtic....my team !!
> 
> The thought of that beautiful man playin in my beloved Hoops has me on the verge of a break down.
> 
> l......I promise pic's !!




of course we remember Freddy the pool boy.
but, i guess it is a tad too cold for him to make an appearance today.....


i hear youse request and i'm on my knees praying.

i'll do anything for pics..........

hoping youse boy goes Celtics !!


----------



## macraven

tink-taminator.......kids in bed at 10:00...

tell me the secret, how did you accomplise this feat?

y9ou could make a million bucks selling that secret.......




xApril, i have to tell you, April is my favorite month, so is October for HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

Today is our glass and bottle recycling day......boy was our box full  

I was still in bed when I heard Tom lugging it out, for some reason ours was a lot noisier than our neighbours 

My vegan guest was delighted with her meal last night, so I was pleased that she was happy.

I gave her Sweetcorn Chowder to start then Sweet Potato in coconut and peanut curry with rice and then winter fruit strudel. 

The rest of us meat eaters had salmon carpaccio as an appetiser then ChateauBriand.....which I cooked as it should be......very rare....the poor girl went pale when she saw us eating it I think  and I had made white chocolate cheesecake and strawberry pavlova for dessert.....we had a lovely evening but didn`t get to bed till 3am!!!

Not much housework done today and  can wait!

Hope everyones ok


----------



## minniejack

Yesterday my daughter and son's best friends mother suddenly died.  Please remember her kids, both teens 15 and 17, in your prayers.  When her son called me yesterday morning, I told him not to joke about such things.  We're all still in shock.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Yesterday my daughter and son's best friends mother suddenly died.  Please remember her kids, both teens 15 and 17, in your prayers.  When her son called me yesterday morning, I told him not to joke about such things.  We're all still in shock.




and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> tink-taminator.......kids in bed at 10:00...
> 
> tell me the secret, how did you accomplise this feat?
> 
> y9ou could make a million bucks selling that secret.......



 Yeah, right! My kids are 5 and 9! All of their friends are in bed by 8 or 9 P.M.! Tonight they pulled a typical slower than snails approach to the entire evening and went to bed at 11:40 without brushing their teeth.  I just couldn't deal with any more arguing and stalling.





schumigirl said:


> My vegan guest was delighted with her meal last night, so I was pleased that she was happy.
> 
> I gave her Sweetcorn Chowder to start then Sweet Potato in coconut and peanut curry with rice and then winter fruit strudel.
> 
> The rest of us meat eaters had salmon carpaccio as an appetiser then ChateauBriand.....which I cooked as it should be......very rare....the poor girl went pale when she saw us eating it I think  and I had made white chocolate cheesecake and strawberry pavlova for dessert.....we had a lovely evening but didn`t get to bed till 3am!!!




I know where I want to go to dinner!!!!!!! Wow, that all sounds fantabulous! I love food just a little too much, especially any kind of curry. And meat. Love meat, too. I'd have eaten some of everything. I'm that good a friend.





minniejack said:


> Yesterday my daughter and son's best friends mother suddenly died.  Please remember her kids, both teens 15 and 17, in your prayers.  When her son called me yesterday morning, I told him not to joke about such things.  We're all still in shock.




Oh, my word.... 

Your families will be in my thoughts and prayers. What a tragedy. I hope they have a really good support system of family and friends close by.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy New Year to everyone! 
 : 


Be safe, and here's to a great 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

hope this coming year will be the bestest one for all of youse.......!!


i do wuv all my homies here.
be safe and be back here tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

tu tu taminator, i did not know y9ou liked curried food.

invite me over sometime and i will cook a lot up for youse.


_i learned how to make it when i was over seas._


i am still holding out for a miracle that your poochie is returned to you as soon as possible.


----------



## macraven

_*donaldduck352
daisyduck
st lawrence of kentucky /aka  ky07
metro west
phamton
damo
worfiedoodoodles
tlinus
yankeepenney
niki
coaster mom
dark marauder
patster
Laurabearz
RVgal
circelli


shall i continue.................



i hope we will see all of youse by next year.

you are missed.


and so are all the other homies i did not list above.
quite a few of youse are hibernating ..........*_


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> tu tu taminator, i did not know y9ou liked curried food.
> 
> invite me over sometime and i will cook a lot up for youse.
> 
> 
> _i learned how to make it when i was over seas._
> 
> 
> i am still holding out for a miracle that your poochie is returned to you as soon as possible.





You are invited ANYTIME, and we will cook together. We can have a curry week! You can teach me all the techniques the books can't "show" me, and I'll see if I can order the ingredients for Thai curry. There isn't a good oriental grocery store around here, so I usually stick to Indian curries where I can grind all my own spices and buy everything else. Maybe I can grow my own lemon grass....


Thanks for the hope and faith that Brodie will come back. That means a lot.  I'm sure he's safe, he's just with someone who has no idea they should check for a microchip.


----------



## Metro West

I just wanted to stop by and tell everyone..............


----------



## circelli

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES  
I am here mac 
The dh has been home this week so I haven't been on here too much 
may everyones wishes and dreams come true in 2011


----------



## ky07

*Happy New Year Homies and my you all have a great year *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *happy new year homies and my you all have a great year *



*diittooo!!!!!!*


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

Hope it`s a good one 




Tinker-tude said:


> I know where I want to go to dinner!!!!!!! Wow, that all sounds fantabulous! I love food just a little too much, especially any kind of curry. And meat. Love meat, too. I'd have eaten some of everything. I'm that good a friend.




Well.......You sound like my kind of friend......curry and meat lover   


I do make a lovely Thai Red chicken Curry......always goes down well with anyone who has tried it


----------



## bubba's mom

Wish a healthy & happy 2011 for youse all.

20_11_?  Where does the time go?  Few weeks Bubba will be 12!  *12*?!?!! 

Anyhow....hoping the rest of the year goes better than it started for me.

off to rip tree & rest of 'Christmas' down around here.....  Enjoy your porks today!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## macraven

bonlee that is a real pretty ny smilie.
i wuvs it!!


glad to see some homies posting.



i was going to take the tree down today but not sure now.

the cats love it too much.

wondering how long i can get by with the Mr here of keeping the tree up..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Rut roh!!

http://www.cfnews13.com/article/new...-at-Islands-of-Adventure-at-Universal-Orlando


----------



## macraven

wow..........



tanx for the heads up on that bon lee.......


i'm really taken back about this fire.

maybe more will come out about it later.


----------



## keishashadow

Taking quick break from winter classic (in balmy western pa 50-some degree weather for past week) to wish everybody a happy new years!

Crazy week here, my 80 y.o. ma who lives with me in mother-in-law apartment diagnosed with shingles & by next day in isolation ward of hospital on Xmas eve.  A bit touchy, but she's now in rehab facility doing PT so she can get up & about & get back home where she belongs.Say a quick prayer for a good old broadwould ya?

MJ such a sad story, going to be hard for the kids to recover from this.  Was she sick?

i don't have much time lately due to spending so much time @ nursing home, would appreciate links to updates on fire @ IOA.


----------



## xApril

A belated happy new year to everyone! 

It doesn't sound like the fire is all that bad, from what I am hearing, since they're expecting to have Ripsaw back open either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> wow..........
> 
> 
> 
> tanx for the heads up on that bon lee.......
> 
> 
> i'm really taken back about this fire.
> 
> maybe more will come out about it later.


here's an update

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...iversal-ripsaw-falls-20110101,0,1864887.story


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Go ahead, eat your young. You can freeze the leftovers.




Just sayin' I DON'T LIKE LEFTOVERS!!!!! 

I'm sure the stresses of DS's surgery is still bothering him and then the 1st visitation for their friend's mother was today--it's been a rough few days.

But I just discovered chocolate wine, now that's a good leftover.


----------



## Coach81

Happy new year everyone!!!  

What a wonderful holiday break it was!!!  Spent way too much money on my family, and had some terrific quality time with my boys...

Test drove a Toyota Prius for a day.. got nothing but NEGATIVE feedback from family and friends about it..

Now it's back to the grindstone... 

What' this about a fire???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone had a great New Year's eve and day.



Coach81 said:


> What' this about a fire???


There was a fire at Ripsaw Falls in IOA ... yes a fire at a water ride 



xApril said:


> A belated happy new year to everyone!
> 
> It doesn't sound like the fire is all that bad, from what I am hearing, since they're expecting to have Ripsaw back open either tomorrow or Monday.



Nope ... it's scheduled to be closed for most of January by the sounds of it - to repair the fire damage and undergo seasonal maintenance.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...iversal-ripsaw-falls-20110101,0,7013537.story


----------



## Mad Hattered

Happy belated New Year, Homies.  I believe I am just now starting to sober up enough to type. 

pfffft.....Stinkin' Rams!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Happy belated New Year, Homies. I believe I am just now starting to sober up enough to type.
> 
> pfffft.....Stinkin' Rams!


 
watched it, was rootin for them (DS dressed in Blues gear & all, now a rams fan.  It was close for quite a while.

haven't seen any PWI (posting while intoxicated) here lately, darn it...next time share.


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Happy new year everyone!!!
> 
> What a wonderful holiday break it was!!!  Spent way too much money on my family, and had some terrific quality time with my boys...
> 
> Test drove a Toyota Prius for a day.. got nothing but NEGATIVE feedback from family and friends about it..
> 
> Now it's back to the grindstone...
> 
> What' this about a fire???




glad you are back safe and sound.
tell us all about your trip now!!



Mad Hattered said:


> Happy belated New Year, Homies.  I believe I am just now starting to sober up enough to type.
> 
> pfffft.....Stinkin' Rams!



i know.
you had a good reason to drink with the way the rams were going....
_ugh, also..._


----------



## minniejack

We just came from the follow up for DS wisdom teeth extraction and he has dry socket which from what the doc and google tells me is painful.  And here I thought my son was just being a typical male and whining for no reason.  They repacked it with something that will help him heal and it will feel worse than the surgery last week when the numbness wears off--more vicodin.  Right in time for final exams for the semester.  Aargh.  Maybe this time he will follow the instructions on how to care for the wound.

Happy New Year!


----------



## macraven

Miss THUG, i do hope your son heals quickly...

dry sockets are big owies............

i know the pain he has.


sending oodles of mummy dust for the healing.

_and sending you a bottle of jack daniels so you can get through all the whining and crying...._


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> We just came from the follow up for DS wisdom teeth extraction and he has dry socket which from what the doc and google tells me is painful. And here I thought my son was just being a typical male and whining for no reason. They repacked it with something that will help him heal and it will feel worse than the surgery last week when the numbness wears off--more vicodin. Right in time for final exams for the semester. Aargh. Maybe this time he will follow the instructions on how to care for the wound.
> 
> Happy New Year!


 
let's hope ur getting all the bad luck for the year done early.

agree w/mac, dry sockets hurt like heck, poor kid.Scary to think he'd be taking mid terms on vitamin V, altered & all...maybe u could talke to administration and request an extension until he's off the meds.

back to watching grandbaby today, now if the rest of my life would fall into place i'd be golden

have a good day all


----------



## Coach81

Sounds like the fire wasn't all that bad after all.. that is good.. the boys LOVE Ripshaw.. and we are looking forward to hitting it this coming summer!!!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> l
> 
> agree w/mac, dry sockets hurt like heck, poor kid.Scary to think he'd be taking mid terms on vitamin V, altered & all...maybe u could talke to administration and request an extension until he's off the meds.


You're smarter than the average bear

Just sent an email off to his science teacher--that's his worst class and the other final scheduled for tomorrow is English and I can't remember the teacher--oh, as I'm typing I'm growing brain cells--I can check out his class/teacher on Edline.  

See ya


----------



## macraven

hey, i didn't get around to mailing out any christmas cards this year.


and i didn't have the time to organize our yearly ornament and card exchange.

i'll do better for the homie group here this year.


i'll pencil it in on my calendar.


_when XApril posted a "belated happy new year", it made me think i still have my christmas cards here addressed........_


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> hey, i didn't get around to mailing out any christmas cards this year.
> 
> 
> and i didn't have the time to organize our yearly ornament and card exchange.
> 
> i'll do better for the homie group here this year.
> 
> 
> i'll pencil it in on my calendar.
> 
> 
> _when XApril posted a "belated happy new year", it made me think i still have my christmas cards here addressed........_


I'm always forgetting Christmas cards.  So, last year, I started sending Valentines.  They're harder to find in packs like Christmas cards, so you need to start looking now, but I think the people who received them loved them.(or so I was told)

I've even received Easter cards--aren't marketers just dandy??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> hey, i didn't get around to mailing out any christmas cards this year.


same here ... I blame my laptop for losing my addresses


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> You're smarter than the average bear
> 
> Just sent an email off to his science teacher--that's his worst class and the other final scheduled for tomorrow is English and I can't remember the teacher--oh, as I'm typing I'm growing brain cells--I can check out his class/teacher on Edline.
> 
> See ya


 
long as there pic-i-nic baskets involved, im there


----------



## Coach81

Well we are a little over half way finished with the soccer season.. and as I expected we are not doing so hot... but the kids are having fun.. and we are playing hard..  We've got about 2 weeks left.. and I have to admit.. I can't wait for it to be over..

Once Soccer is over I can concentrate on the personal training a bit more, make a few extra dollars for the March trip to Bay Lake Towers.. and then the summer return trip to Universal Florida to see Harry!!!

Happy hump day everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Coach81 said:


> Well we are a little over half way finished with the soccer season.. and as I expected we are not doing so hot... but the kids are having fun.. and we are playing hard..  We've got about 2 weeks left.. and I have to admit.. I can't wait for it to be over..
> 
> Once Soccer is over I can concentrate on the personal training a bit more, make a few extra dollars for the March trip to Bay Lake Towers.. and then the summer return trip to Universal Florida to see Harry!!!
> 
> Happy hump day everyone!!!




At least the kids are enjoying it and doing their best......that must be nice to see 

I wish I could afford a personal trainer............I cannot get motivated at all to do anything.......and I really need to. 

I have never felt as unfit as I do at the moment  Think I need a rocket under my bottom to get me moving.........but its so cold to even go out a  walk!!!! I really want to lose about 40lb, and that`s not going to happen without some effort.....unfortunately!!!

And I still have uneaten Dulce De Leche ice cream in the freezer and you may remember from my 2009 trip report............... I do like a cocktail or 3  

Still.........................223 days till Universal


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> I wish I could afford a personal trainer............I cannot get motivated at all to do anything.......and I really need to.
> 
> I have never felt as unfit as I do at the moment  Think I need a rocket under my bottom to get me moving.........but its so cold to even go out a  walk!!!! I really want to lose about 40lb, and that`s not going to happen without some effort.....unfortunately!!!
> 
> And I still have uneaten Dulce De Leche ice cream in the freezer and you may remember from my 2009 trip report............... I do like a cocktail or 3
> 
> Still.........................223 days till Universal



I'm with you on the weight loss ...I need to lose around 50 lbs & just can't seem to get motivated.  At least you have a trip to look forward to and that should help get you going (it usually helps when I think of other people seeing me in a bathing suit)

and by the way....Happy belated New Year to all.


----------



## minniejack

Here's to fabulous new "Homie" bodies.

Let's all raise a glass of water to keeping up with diets and exercise.

Now...I've given you motivation...I'm going back to bed.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Sorry I haven't been around much lately but still dealing with alot of stuff and looks like the way things are going may not be able to make it to the darkside this year  and I really look foward to going every year but who knows maybe things will change so that I can *


----------



## Coach81

schumigirl said:


> At least the kids are enjoying it and doing their best......that must be nice to see
> 
> I wish I could afford a personal trainer............I cannot get motivated at all to do anything.......and I really need to.
> 
> I have never felt as unfit as I do at the moment  Think I need a rocket under my bottom to get me moving.........but its so cold to even go out a  walk!!!! I really want to lose about 40lb, and that`s not going to happen without some effort.....unfortunately!!!
> 
> And I still have uneaten Dulce De Leche ice cream in the freezer and you may remember from my 2009 trip report............... I do like a cocktail or 3
> 
> Still.........................223 days till Universal



I can totally relate to you.. the reason the weight-loss industry is a multi-BILLION dollar industry is because everyone wants an "easy" weight loss method.. - a pill, a "shakeweight".. etc.. but the fact of the matter is... YOU have to MOVE MORE, and take in LESS.. 

I have about 6 clients that I see throughout the week, and I am very happy to say that they all are doing great with their weight loss.. some are well over 60 lbs lost!!!

It is great to see the transformations.. 



tink1957 said:


> I'm with you on the weight loss ...I need to lose around 50 lbs & just can't seem to get motivated.  At least you have a trip to look forward to and that should help get you going (it usually helps when I think of other people seeing me in a bathing suit)
> 
> and by the way....Happy belated New Year to all.



Oh yeah.. the summer trip always helps me get down to my "shirt off" size 

Happy Thursday.. hang on.. weekends almost here!


----------



## keishashadow

shirt off size, must be a dude thing

it's snowing, could be worse, least no dead birds falling from the sky

have a grrrrreat one all


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> shirt off size, must be a dude thing
> 
> it's snowing, could be worse, least no dead birds falling from the sky
> 
> have a grrrrreat one all




Hopefully, we'll be having some dead birds on the 22nd--DH and his brother bought my father-in-law a pheasant hunting trip for Christmas.  Ka-ching.  I didn't realize those trips cost so much.

Oh and I promise to go get on the elliptical and bow flex as soon as I'm done grocery shopping--I was on a roll until the holidays came and now I'm lucky to get in every other day and I just don't feel as good about myself when I don't exercise and work up a sweat.  Maybe it's just too many funerals lately and each one I was thinking maybe they wouldn't be there if they'd have lost weight or ate better...


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm with you on the weight loss ...I need to lose around 50 lbs & just can't seem to get motivated.  At least you have a trip to look forward to and that should help get you going (it usually helps when I think of other people seeing me in a bathing suit)




It should help having a trip to plan, but not at the moment...........however I am planning to "aim" to start on Monday......weekend is full of plans that all involve food, so be foolish to try before. It`s keeping motivated that`s my problem. If you feel like trying we can be "support buddies" 





minniejack said:


> Here's to fabulous new "Homie" bodies.
> 
> Let's all raise a glass of water to keeping up with diets and exercise.
> 
> Now...I've given you motivation...I'm going back to bed.



Like it........



Coach81 said:


> I can totally relate to you.. the reason the weight-loss industry is a multi-BILLION dollar industry is because everyone wants an "easy" weight loss method.. - a pill, a "shakeweight".. etc.. but the fact of the matter is... YOU have to MOVE MORE, and take in LESS..
> 
> I have about 6 clients that I see throughout the week, and I am very happy to say that they all are doing great with their weight loss.. some are well over 60 lbs lost!!!
> 
> It is great to see the transformations..



Yep it`s the move more....and take in less that I struggle with  

How lovely for the people that you are helping, that must be sweet to see how they change. I agree....diets don`t work....how can they as a nation we`ve never been heavier but the diet industry is booming.

But after this weekend hopefully I`ll make a start on changing the way I eat and what I eat.....well cutting out the junk as our meals tend to be healthy(ish) But as it`s so cold the Wii is going to be my only excercise at the moment 

Oh and I think we may need pictures of the "shirt off" size


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> I can totally relate to you.. the reason the weight-loss industry is a multi-BILLION dollar industry is because everyone wants an "easy" weight loss method.. - a pill, a "shakeweight".. etc.. but the fact of the matter is... YOU have to MOVE MORE, and take in LESS..
> 
> *I have about 6 clients that I see throughout the week, and I am very happy to say that they all are doing great with their weight loss.. some are well over 60 lbs lost!!!*
> 
> It is great to see the transformations..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. the summer trip always helps me get down to my "shirt off" size
> 
> Happy Thursday.. hang on.. weekends almost here!




*i had planned to make comments on everyone's posting today but when i glanced over new posts, the one above got my attention.*





_is the coach letting us know he can be our "personal trainer"


sign me up.
i have free calling on my home phone........

_


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Hopefully, we'll be having some dead birds on the 22nd*--DH and his brother bought my father-in-law a pheasant hunting trip for Christmas. Ka-ching. I didn't realize those trips cost so much.*
> 
> Oh and I promise to go get on the elliptical and bow flex as soon as I'm done grocery shopping--I was on a roll until the holidays came and now I'm lucky to get in every other day and I just don't feel as good about myself when I don't exercise and work up a sweat. Maybe it's just too many funerals lately and each one I was thinking maybe they wouldn't be there if they'd have lost weight or ate better...


 
long as their guide isn't dick cheney

tough old bird he is, supposed to be on list for heart transplant & lost a lot of weight last few months, sad to hear


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> long as their guide isn't dick cheney



*Now that is funny!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coach81

schumigirl said:


> It should help having a trip to plan, but not at the moment...........however I am planning to "aim" to start on Monday......weekend is full of plans that all involve food, so be foolish to try before. It`s keeping motivated that`s my problem. If you feel like trying we can be "support buddies"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it........
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it`s the move more....and take in less that I struggle with
> 
> How lovely for the people that you are helping, that must be sweet to see how they change. I agree....diets don`t work....how can they as a nation we`ve never been heavier but the diet industry is booming.
> 
> But after this weekend hopefully I`ll make a start on changing the way I eat and what I eat.....well cutting out the junk as our meals tend to be healthy(ish) But as it`s so cold the Wii is going to be my only excercise at the moment
> 
> Oh and I think we may *need pictures of the "shirt off" size *




I am a very modest person.. but to show you that it can be done.. 

I would gladly show you my before and after pictures...if you guys want to see..


----------



## Coach81

macraven said:


> *i had planned to make comments on everyone's posting today but when i glanced over new posts, the one above got my attention.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _is the coach letting us know he can be our "personal trainer"
> 
> 
> sign me up.
> i have free calling on my home phone........
> 
> _



Mac I would have no problem offering any advice or suggestions to help my Homies out!!!

Here are a few easy "challenges" to start you off:

For the next seven days:

1. Don't drink any sugary sodas.
2. Turn down the trash (chips, candy, cakes, etc..)
3. Try to walk, or take the stairs just a bit more than you normally do.
4. Try not to eat anything after 6 pm.

Weigh yourself before you start your seven day challenge.. and then after.. I think you will be pleasantly surprised!!!

Oh and TGIF everyone!!!  Only 5 practices and 5 soccer games left!!!


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> I am a very modest person.. but to show you that it can be done..
> 
> I would gladly show you my before and after pictures...if you guys want to see..



I'm not sure whether to say Show us! Show us! or then be miserable cause your wife gets to see a six pack while we have to settle for water...


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Mac I would have no problem offering any advice or suggestions to help my Homies out!!!
> 
> Here are a few easy "challenges" to start you off:
> 
> For the next seven days:
> 
> 1. Don't drink any sugary sodas.
> 2. Turn down the trash (chips, candy, cakes, etc..)
> 3. Try to walk, or take the stairs just a bit more than you normally do.
> 4. Try not to eat anything after 6 pm.
> 
> Weigh yourself before you start your seven day challenge.. and then after.. I think you will be pleasantly surprised!!!
> 
> Oh and TGIF everyone!!!  Only 5 practices and 5 soccer games left!!!



OH MY GOSH!!  Are you sayin' that I can't have my gluten free deep fried oreos tonight?!

Ain't happenin' just sayin'  We've been craving those crispy critters for 2 1/2 yrs of being gluten free and I got a deep fryer for Christmas and that's the snack planned for tonight.  Maybe some deep fried pickles, calamari, ohhhh the list could go on


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Coach81 said:


> Here are a few easy "challenges" to start you off:
> 
> For the next seven days:
> 
> 1. Don't drink any sugary sodas.
> 2. Turn down the trash (chips, candy, cakes, etc..)
> 3. Try to walk, or take the stairs just a bit more than you normally do.
> 4. Try not to eat anything after 6 pm.
> 
> Weigh yourself before you start your seven day challenge.. and then after.. I think you will be pleasantly surprised!!!



 

Actually I want to lose about 20 lbs before our trip to Orlando in May.

1.  Soda/Pop is my downfall ... although I am trying to cut down ... been drinking Crystal Light instead  

2.  

3.  Walking is hard here in the Winter ... but we do have our Wii and an elliptical in our family room, plus of course shoveling snow. 

4.   This is another thing I find really really hard to do ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

I'm not shy....I'll show you my six pack!


----------



## macraven




----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> I'm not shy....I'll show you my six pack!


----------



## macraven

since i haven't eaten dinner yet, i'll start coaches diet tips tomorrow.



_i have been saying 'tomorrow' for about five years now.........._


----------



## Tinker-tude

Wow, lots of Homies are living healthier than I am!

For me it's a little bit of weight and LOT of I haven't really exercised for about a hundred years. I think I probably have the stamina of a box of lint. Although, chasing the boys has to count for something. 

We have a Wii I've never used. DH got a Kinect for Christmas that I've never used. We have a treadmill that I've used twice in about 8 years. 

Mac, I'm with you on the starting tomorrow for five years. And I'm not even going to toy with the idea of not eating after 6. TORTURE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coach81

Love the motivation of you guys LOL...

No problem.. just trying to help a bit...


----------



## minniejack

Coach, absolutely loved my deep fried pickles, then I made a pancake batter and dipped in the "oreos".  Yumm  Everything made gluten free--not calorie free.

Then our tummies were all whining later--not used to the fried foods and sugar, but as Mr. Food says, "Oh, its so good."

I'm just teasing you though, I've really been sweating during my workouts ever since we were at Disney in August--we walked the parks all day and then DD made me go to the gym so she would still be ready for cross country--I realized that I hadn't really been working up a sweat until that point--I was just piddling on the elliptical. Now, I usually burn about 90+ carbs then go on to another 40 minutes on weights.  I've gone down sizes just not weight so much. It'll come though.  

I'm back to drinking my homemade kefir smoothies for breakfast, so that'll help in the weight dept.  Then I drink a little spirulina post workout.

It's tough when you thought you were a THUG (Totally Hot Universal Goddess), and then look in the mirror and see a Totally Huge Universal Goon


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is doing good*


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Love the motivation of you guys LOL...
> 
> No problem.. just trying to help a bit...





i guess you are used to women and their excuses............

but, you have motivated us and you can be our coach.......


i only start my diets on a tuesday.
that way i don't have the monday morning regrets when i step on the scale.
i can starve on mondays so i look good on tuesdays.
my regrets are the tuesday morning ones then......


_some logic, eh..........._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is doing good*



St Lawrence, so good to see you here!!!

i read your post from yesterday and didn't get to respond to it yet.
i got sidetracked when coach appeared and i thought he had a magic potion on how we could be thinner than we are.

it's a girl thing.



i know you and your wife (and boys) love to do universal.
i am crossing my fingers and eyes hoping that dream comes true for you this summer.

i see airfare has really increased this year.
wow, it is not looking good.

do you think you could do the drive to the darkside instead of flying?
it might cut back on the total costs then.

don't laugh but i save soda cans and redeem them for extra moolah for my trips.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> St
> don't laugh but i save soda cans and redeem them for extra moolah for my trips.



Now Mac--I think if you follow our personal trainer's advice, you won't have too many soda cans to redeem


----------



## macraven

but i don't drink soda, the males in the house do.
they go through cases each week...
mr mac can kill 6 cans of diet mt dew in one evening....




i'm a coffee addict.
i drink it black or i don't drink it at all.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Holy freakin' snow Batman!!! ... when they said 'heavy snowfall warning' they weren't kidding!!

Looking our front window ...







Yes, there is a car under there somewhere ...







... the dogs seem to like the snow!







... our deck (with the path shoveled out for Bailey - our 15 year old husky/shepherd cross - to wander and do her business)


----------



## bubba's mom

^   Crap...you know it's a lot of snow when ya have to shovel a path for the dog   Like ya said...be positive & think of all the exercise you'll get.  





Tinker-tude said:


> I think I probably have the stamina of a box of lint.


  EVERY time you open your mouth (er, post something), a TAG comes out!!  Too funny!

Just glancin over last couple pages....talkin about health & fitness.  Here's some motivation for my homie ladies:  SWIMSUIT season is right around the corner!!!!  Get movin NOW!!!!  that help any?

Lawrence...good to see ya!  Did I see you *may* miss annual trip?    Do whatever ya can to NOT let that happen!!  It's good for the mind/soul to have a week off!   Good luck!

Popped in to say "hi" and wish everyone happy new year.  I'd wish ya's a healthy one too, but been fighting whatever this is I have since before Christmas   so...hope y'alls are better than me!


----------



## marciemi

Hi everyone!  Just a quick summary on life.  We head out to WDW for the quick band trip in 12 days!    Boys will be staying off-site at the Springhill Suites and DH and I will be at Pop Century for a "mostly-couples-only" trip!  We'll pick up the boys on the last afternoon and they'll stay the last night with us rather than ride the 25 hours back on the bus (we got the $69 SW fares so this way they get an extra day of Disney!).  Pretty excited now - got room only for the first night so we can pick up Free Dining the next day - we'll be doing Boma (dinner), 'Ohana (dinner) with the boys, Le Cellier and Chefs de France.  Hopefully the crowds will be low and the weather will be good - can't be much colder than here!

In other news, Stephen got his appointment to the Naval Academy a couple weeks ago, and also got a full 4 year NROTC scholarship.  Unfortunately got deferred by MIT (his first choice) but accepted at Michigan so now it's a matter of waiting to see how things play out.

Except...we had a couple rough weeks the last couple weeks.  2 ER visits in 6 days is never good.    First Eric broke his wrist in gym cast so has been in a cast - we go back a couple days before Disney and he hopes it's coming off then since it's hard for him to play the snare (which he'd be doing in the 3pm parade at MK!) with his wrist and thumb all in a cast (can't hold the drumstick!).  Meanwhile, less than a week later, Stephen feel off a pullup bar and ended up with a serious concussion.  Honestly didn't remember anything from the previous 3 months - couldn't even tell the doctor what classes he had this year!  He is fully recovered now (was pretty much back to normal by the next morning), but unfortunately it's causing all kinds of problems with the potential military career.    We go see a neurologist on Monday to try to get clearance and a "guarantee" that he's all right, but started some backup applications in case this doesn't end up working out.  Sigh.  

Would also love to lose some weight but don't think it's going to happen in the less than 2 weeks before the trip!  

Hope everyone else had a better Christmas Break!


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick summary on life.  We head out to WDW for the quick band trip in 12 days!    Boys will be staying off-site at the Springhill Suites and DH and I will be at Pop Century for a "mostly-couples-only" trip!  We'll pick up the boys on the last afternoon and they'll stay the last night with us rather than ride the 25 hours back on the bus (we got the $69 SW fares so this way they get an extra day of Disney!).  Pretty excited now - got room only for the first night so we can pick up Free Dining the next day - we'll be doing Boma (dinner), 'Ohana (dinner) with the boys, Le Cellier and Chefs de France.  Hopefully the crowds will be low and the weather will be good - can't be much colder than here!
> 
> In other news, Stephen got his appointment to the Naval Academy a couple weeks ago, and also got a full 4 year NROTC scholarship.  Unfortunately got deferred by MIT (his first choice) but accepted at Michigan so now it's a matter of waiting to see how things play out.
> 
> Except...we had a couple rough weeks the last couple weeks.  2 ER visits in 6 days is never good.    First Eric broke his wrist in gym cast so has been in a cast - we go back a couple days before Disney and he hopes it's coming off then since it's hard for him to play the snare (which he'd be doing in the 3pm parade at MK!) with his wrist and thumb all in a cast (can't hold the drumstick!).  Meanwhile, less than a week later, Stephen feel off a pullup bar and ended up with a serious concussion.  Honestly didn't remember anything from the previous 3 months - couldn't even tell the doctor what classes he had this year!  He is fully recovered now (was pretty much back to normal by the next morning), but unfortunately it's causing all kinds of problems with the potential military career.    We go see a neurologist on Monday to try to get clearance and a "guarantee" that he's all right, but started some backup applications in case this doesn't end up working out.  Sigh.
> 
> Would also love to lose some weight but don't think it's going to happen in the less than 2 weeks before the trip!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a better Christmas Break!


Mummy dust your way  Hope he gets better soon.  I was just talking last night to the girl down the street, she got hit in the head from a ball that her soccer coach kicked and he was about 15 ft away just messing around.  Her concussion happened 3 months ago and she still doesn't have the visual acuity to participate in any sports and has to be read to for school work.  I hope Stephen recovers quickly.


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> I've gone down sizes just not weight so much. It'll come though.
> 
> It's tough when you thought you were a THUG (Totally Hot Universal Goddess), and then look in the mirror and see a Totally Huge Universal Goon




If the sizes are going down and the weight isn't, it means you're gaining muscle. Muscle has more density than fat, so you're doing a good job!

And you ARE a Totally Hot Universal Goddess. So there.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Holy freakin' snow Batman!!! ... when they said 'heavy snowfall warning' they weren't kidding!!





WOW! We're supposed to get a little snow and ice here and all the locals are freaking out. I'll start giving them the link to your pics if they keep whining.




marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick summary on life.




Have a great trip! Hope the boys heal well and the military career is still a go. Congrats to Steve on getting all of those great scholarships and being accepted to MIT!!!!!!


Hey, Brab! The sun always shines brighter when you pop in. 


Nighty-night, all. Time for a thick quilt and some snoozing before the alarm goes off.


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> It should help having a trip to plan, but not at the moment...........however I am planning to "aim" to start on Monday......weekend is full of plans that all involve food, so be foolish to try before. It`s keeping motivated that`s my problem. If you feel like trying we can be "support buddies"


I would love to be "support buddies"....as mac said...let's start tomorrow
I actually bought the 17 day diet book & exercise dvd for DD & myself...I'll let you know if it works whenever we get around to doing it


Coach81 said:


> Love the motivation of you guys LOL...
> 
> No problem.. just trying to help a bit...



thanks for the tips Coach...now if I just had you here to slap the potato chip bag out of my hand, I'd be all set.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Holy freakin' snow Batman!!! ... when they said 'heavy snowfall warning' they weren't kidding!!


We're expecting a few inches of snow and ice in our area and the problem is we are not set up to handle it like our northern neighbors EMS in our town has already issued warnings to expect power outages and told us to stay put till Tuesday...what funI guess I'll get to choppin' wood for the fireplace...that should burn off a few calories.


marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick summary on life.  We head out to WDW for the quick band trip in 12 days!


Hope you have a great trip, you deserve it after all the stuff you've been through


Tinker-tude said:


> WOW! We're supposed to get a little snow and ice here and all the locals are freaking out. I'll start giving them the link to your pics if they keep whining.


Southern snow is like "dog snow" 1" here = 7" anywhere else


Hope everyone has a safe and fantastic week


----------



## minniejack

thanks Tink for the compliment

And since I feel a cold coming on, maybe a big dose of chocolate--they say it kills colds


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i'm a coffee addict.
> i drink it black or i don't drink it at all.....




Me too....


Hey youse, I hope youse all had a good New Year.

I was in bed with a sare heid on Auld Years night but the news on the 1st that Freddy the pool boy had signed cheered me right up !! 

Stay healthy homies....x


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> ^   Crap...you know it's a lot of snow when ya have to shovel a path for the dog   Like ya said...be positive & think of all the exercise you'll get.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY time you open your mouth (er, post something), a TAG comes out!!  Too funny!
> 
> Just glancin over last couple pages....talkin about health & fitness.  Here's some motivation for my homie ladies:  SWIMSUIT season is right around the corner!!!!  Get movin NOW!!!!  that help any?
> 
> Lawrence...good to see ya!  Did I see you *may* miss annual trip?    Do whatever ya can to NOT let that happen!!  It's good for the mind/soul to have a week off!   Good luck!
> 
> Popped in to say "hi" and wish everyone happy new year.  I'd wish ya's a healthy one too, but been fighting whatever this is I have since before Christmas   so...hope y'alls are better than me!


*Yea Barb thought it might be cause DW doesn't really want to stay anywhere but RPR but think since our budget is even tighter this year and youngest DS wants to go this year just to get a tan as he says  I may have her talked into going to a different hotel but with prices so high for airline tickets we may have to go in june and we where trying so hard to get there around the same time as Robert and you guys *


----------



## Coach81

Good Morning everyone!!!

CD- Wow.. that is a lot of snow!!!
Marci- Sorry about the boo boos, hope all get healthy soon...
Minni- Watch out for us soccer coaches.. we can be dangerous!!!  LOL Grats on your fitness success!!!
Tink- *SLAP*

Only 10 days of soccer left.. only about 8 weeks until we headed back to Disney!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're expecting 6" of snow starting around 1 pm this afternoon.  Yay!


----------



## circelli

Hi there homies 

My dh and I got an inversion machine thingy for Christmas.......here is to hanging upside down and stretching things out!!! 

The flu bug is going around in our school...my youngest ds threw up this morning but then said I feel better now....is it time for school?   He is such a whiner when he doesn't feel well, it was funny to see his attitude change right after he was sick to his tummy!!   I feel better that's for sure 

I am hoping that we will be going to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky Ohio this March...the boys LOVED it last year 

I hope everyone has a good day.....  that was for anyone that wants a snack.......


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *....with prices so high for airline tickets we may have to go in june and we where trying so hard to get there around the same time as Robert and you guys *



Don't worry about being there when we're there, we're not going this year.    Yep...i said it.  We've been there every year (sometimes twice) since 2006....the guys want a break.  We're going to Dad's for a week, then BIL's a night or two before the cruise for a week.  I think it'll be weird not going, but then I just think: 4 countries in 4 days...that'll be fun.  I hope you guys are able to make it...after all...I'm sure your son is looking forward to that tan! 



Mad Hattered said:


> We're expecting 6" of snow starting around 1 pm this afternoon.  Yay!



Please keep it.  I'm tired of it...and I've only had a few inches thus far.  Callin for more starting tomorrow, ending Wednesday.   DH is _already_ expecting to stay home Wed. 

 to everyone!  Happy?  Monday!

off to get something accomplished.....


----------



## minniejack

Guys are here for the next couple of weeks working on demolishing my back porch (and it's cold out there--we're talking 10 degrees) and putting in a new one with a patio under neath.  I'm excited, but oh the cost--I'm not excited about that.  Caused me and DH to be fighting for the whole week after Christmas.

And for those of you worried about flu, colds, sinus, etc, I'm swearing by oregano oil.  Me and family has been taking it for about 2 months and it really does work.  Antiviral, antibacterial... google it.  I just get mine from Amazon.


----------



## macraven

mornings come too early on mondays............


----------



## xApril

macraven said:


> mornings come too early on mondays............


Way too true. 5am comes way too fast. 

I have been sick since like the end of November practically. It's been a mix of things and I thought it was finally going away, but I think it relapsed since it's basically the same symptoms of before. An annoying runny nose!

Let me just say I hate spiders. We saw that we had one in the living room on the ceiling, so of course, my Mom and I called my Dad in. We are not huge bug fans, so if he's home, he's the one that gets to grab it. He used a wet paper towel to squish it, but he hardly even touched the thing! So naturally, he thinks he's got it, so he moves his hand and down it falls onto the couch/rug. The spider was a brownish-y orange color and our couch/rug are brown, so that's fun. I was eating popcorn before the spider thing, so I was still eating it while he was getting the spider. When it fell, I screamed and the popcorn went flying. So we did have to clean up with the vacuum, so I'm holding hope we got it!


----------



## macraven

popcorn is good.
remember not to eat any of the stuff that has black goo on it.


----------



## macraven

go ahead and scream.
i can't hear ya.

_still have the double ear infection _


----------



## Coach81

Hey it's already tuesday!!!

Three day weekend coming.. yeehaa!


----------



## marciemi

Coach81 said:


> Hey it's already tuesday!!!
> 
> Three day weekend coming.. yeehaa!



Wish we celebrated those things here - no long weekend for us.    We also don't get President's Day next month either - guess they're just not into long weekends here!  Not just the jobs here (don't think I've ever had a job that gave those off other than when I was in the Army), but even the schools aren't off at all.  Strange.


----------



## macraven

_I HATE _

















 _i do_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _I HATE _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i do_



I can relate Mac ... this past weekend they said we received about 15 inches of snow, plus with the blowing snow, it piled up even more (even with 4x4 it took us a couple tries to get out of our driveway).  Our forecast for this weekend is another 12 inches or so ... oh yay!!  





To make matters even worse, our temps are around -20°C (-4°F) during the day and around -35°C (-30°F) at night.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I HATE _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i do_



I hate snow too........thank goodness we have been clear of it for nearly 2 weeks  Now we just have grey skies filled with rain and it`s a damp cold. 

Hope the ear infection clears......very painful 




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> To make matters even worse, our temps are around -20°C (-4°F) during the day and around -35°C (-30°F) at night.



Boy that is cold 



bubba's mom said:


> [COLOR="DarkOrchid
> [COLOR="black"][/COLOR]
> 
> Just glancin over last couple pages....talkin about health & fitness.  Here's some motivation for my homie ladies:  SWIMSUIT season is right around the corner!!!!  Get movin NOW!!!!  that help any?




Now that is a scary thought  Motivation indeed.



tink1957 said:


> I would love to be "support buddies"....as mac said...let's start tomorrow
> I actually bought the 17 day diet book & exercise dvd for DD & myself...I'll let you know if it works whenever we get around to doing it[]



Ok....we are officially support buddies   will pm you to save cluttering up the thread 

I started Sunday being healthy......going ok....but its so cold its hard not to nibble on stodgy things. Got such a shock on sunday when i stood on scales.......I`m sure I heard a groan saying "one at a time please"   
We bought a new exercise bike today...hopefully won`t turn into a dryer for sheets like the last one  

Coach.....where are the pics........you did say..........

Any news of Tinks dog being found yet??

Stay warm everyone.....sounds like some of you are getting it bad.


----------



## minniejack

I'm blaming this snow on COACH!!!  

He wants us all to exercise and shovel ourselves into shape.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I'm blaming this snow on COACH!!!
> 
> He wants us all to exercise and shovel ourselves into shape.





*The only thing I don't like is the cold this far south.I'm gonna move to Florida,waite,I already live here..Let me look into this!!*


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I'm blaming this snow on COACH!!!
> 
> He wants us all to exercise and shovel ourselves into shape.






i'm with homie THUG.............

we have plenty of snow in my neck of the woods so i better lose some weight before this is all over.
our weather man states snow will continue coming thru monday......



_btw coach....
i stopped eating tonight seconds before 6:00.

i'm a good girl.  _


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *The only thing I don't like is the cold this far south.I'm gonna move to Florida,waite,I already live here..Let me look into this!!*







i will mail you frozen snow balls so you can get the feel of winter....


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i will mail you frozen snow balls so you can get the feel of winter....



*Send more then one.My work truck has no heat and when I get home everyone is nice and toasty.So I'll need one for Joyce(make it a small one for her please)my DD and DS when he don't wan't to work cuase it's to cold outside.Make it a big one for him!!!*


----------



## macraven

i'm hungry...

is it morning time yet?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i'm hungry...
> 
> is it morning time yet?



Mac are you up very late or very early......I`m not quite sure!!!!

Nearly lunchtime here  

Not so exciting though I`m having home made veg soup.......and no bread  Then a yoghurt 

I hate technology............got an android confused3 don`t even know what that means) phone to replace my blackberry last week...and it`s wonderful....except.....it won`t let me send emails....can recieve them ok........phoned the tech guy at our provider for some help with the correct code I need and they want £60...around $90?? to help me 
I very politely refused. Will find another way. And they charge premium rates for the call  

Rant over 

Have a good Wednesday


----------



## Coach81

So last night the boys soccer team that I coach went ahead and defeated the first-place team in the district!!!  So much for having a "down year".. if we win our next game Friday.. we have a legitamate shot of making the playoffs.. WOW...

Happy hump day everyone!!!

P.S. 19 degrees here in Louisiana.. what is going on???


----------



## Mad Hattered

Coach81 said:


> So last night the boys soccer team that I coach went ahead and defeated the first-place team in the district!!!  So much for having a "down year".. if we win our next game Friday.. we have a legitamate shot of making the playoffs.. WOW...
> 
> Happy hump day everyone!!!
> 
> P.S. 19 degrees here in Louisiana.. what is going on???



Congrats again, Coach!!

P.S.  Minus 12 degree 20 mph winds here right now.


----------



## minniejack

Brrr...Baby it's cold outside...

Out doing the ole snow shovel boogie and the dogs took off.  Hope they freeze their butts off...I don't get them...they have every thing a doggie could want and yet they chase deer and won't come back in this frigid weather.

Kids off today "Due to inclement weather" and DH is driving up to an area in PA where they had 15" a few days ago and another 15" predicted for today.  He claims the job can't wait.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> Brrr...Baby it's cold outside...


Cold??? come up here to visit ... right now (12:09 pm) it's -25°C - which for you non-metric peeps is -13°F.


----------



## macraven

i went to bed at 4 this morning.
didn't get up until 3 hours ago.



i have no idea what the temps are...........

still on my coffee time...........


----------



## minniejack

Here's a side dish to help with the new Homie Bodies:

Burnt Tomatoes
Take a cast iron skillet heat until drop of water sizzles.
Slice Tomatoes in half, brush with olive oil and salt
Place on skillet, sliced side down for 8-10 minutes without peeking.
Lift out placing burnt side up on plate.  Slice an X and drizzle with olive oil.  Add a few peppercorns to each with some fresh oregano.  

(the tomatoes will be blackened)

Really, quick, effortless and tasty.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Here's a side dish to help with the new Homie Bodies:
> 
> Burnt Tomatoes
> Take a cast iron skillet heat until drop of water sizzles.
> Slice Tomatoes in half, brush with olive oil and salt
> Place on skillet, sliced side down for 8-10 minutes without peeking.
> Lift out placing burnt side up on plate.  Slice an X and drizzle with olive oil.  Add a few peppercorns to each with some fresh oregano.
> 
> (the tomatoes will be blackened)
> 
> Really, quick, effortless and tasty.



*Sounds very good,but gotta ask.Did you find this recipe by accident?*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Here is a healthy salad,if you love carrots,I got stored in my PC.Very YUMMMY!!!*

6 large carrots, peeled 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon salt, plus more for water 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup finely chopped flat-leaf parsley 
Directions
Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add the whole carrots (cut them in half if they don't fit in the pot) and cook until just cooked through, about 8 to 10 minutes. Drain and cut carrots into 1/2-inch thick slices. 


Whisk together the lemon juice, garlic, cumin, cayenne, and salt in a large bowl. Slowly drizzle in the olive oil until emulsified and stir in the parsley. Add the cooked carrots and toss to combine. Serve cold or at room temperature


----------



## Mad Hattered

Bacon-wrapped Turtle Burgers are not that healthy.  Just sayin'...


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Bacon-wrapped Turtle Burgers are not that healthy.  Just sayin'...



 

*My cholestral just raised 100 looking at it!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK....I'll play nice this time.  Here is a healthy base recipe for a main course or as a side dish.   It's extremely low in carbs and lower calories than the alternative.

Cauliflower Rice:

I head of cauliflower
Tbs or so of olive oil
salt and pepper
whatever other spices you want to add

Grate the washed and cut up cauliflower in a food processor (until about the size of rice) or grate with a hand grater (using the medium holes).  It can get messy using the hand grater....just sayin'   I stick with the food processor.

Cover a cookie sheet with paper towels and spread the "riced" cauliflower out and cover with paper towels.  Refrigerate it for about 15 minutes.  This will help draw out moisture so that it firms up when it cooks.

Heat the oil (or to be even healthier you could use an olive oil or butter flavored Pam spray) over medium heat.  Add the "rice" and season with your spice mix. Stirfry for about 5 - 8 minutes until it just stars to get browned.

Per serving: 85 calories; 1 gram protein; 8 grams fat; 5 grams saturated fat; 4 grams carbohydrate; 2 grams fiber; 20 milligrams cholesterol

The fat can be lowered simply by substituting the olive oil.



Sometimes I use it as a base to add sauteed shrimp (healthy) or chicken breast (healthy) or even a creole version by adding green pepppers, onions, turkey sausage, diced tomatoes and creole spices.  Yum.

Another version I do is to sub a small amount of sesame oil and add low-sodium soy sauce, green onions, water chestnuts, mushrooms and whatnot for a fried rice version.

Cauliflower really stinks when you cut it up and drain the moisture.  You might think that something is spoiling in the fridge...don't worry....it's just the cauliflower....it will taste sooooooooooo much better when you cook it.


----------



## Mad Hattered

I thought Minnie was punking us with the Burnt Tomatoes!  I just looked it up online and I'll be damned.  She wasn't lieing.   I must give that a shot now.


----------



## minniejack

MH--I almost lost my breakfast!  I thought those were real turtles at first.

DD--yupp--found the recipe in a magazine, very tasty.  Not sure about the carrots recipe--the kids are weird sometimes about carrots--one day they like them cooked, another whole, another shredded, another...someplace where the sun doesn't shine... Some days I feel like a restaurant.

Gonna try the cauliflower recipe this weekend--thanks



And in answer to your question DD, I think my 1st 10 yrs of marriage, my family had "cat food" several times--I just couldn't get the hang of the ol' meat loaf recipe.   And the chicken on the grill is still what gets burned--you'd think I'd learn by now.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> And in answer to your question DD, I think my 1st 10 yrs of marriage, my family had "cat food" several times--I just couldn't get the hang of the ol' meat loaf recipe.   And the chicken on the grill is still what gets burned--you'd think I'd learn by now.





*Grilling is easy after a few-looks like cat food accidents.Remember,cook slow,keep the food off the direct heat.Well unless it's steak,then burn it to seal the taste.A few min per side on the steaks tho,depending on youre taste.DW loves fillet raw-yuck.For her I cook it on hot coals 4min per side.When its done a 9volt shock will make it move.For me,it's gotta be done easly done with EVO.I am no vampire!!!*


----------



## macraven

it's almost time for the weekend..........




i love fridays......


----------



## schumigirl

Doesn`t time fly..........

  

Happy 17th Birthday to our wonderful son Kyle  

Where does the time go!!!


----------



## Coach81

As a fitness person, people often as me what I eat.. the answer is.. NOT MUCH.. LOL.. I eat mostly protein-rich foods (meats, nuts, etc) and veggies.. just FYI...

Tonight is a big night in soccer.. if the boys win.. we have a shot at making the playoffs.. this despite the fact that at the beginning of the season, this was one of the weakest teams I have ever coached..

Oh well.. it least it's Friday!!!

Have a great three-day weekend everyone.. Thank You, Dr. King!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Cold??? come up here to visit ... right now (12:09 pm) it's -25°C - which for you non-metric peeps is -13°F.


 
translations r goodand reading this & seeing pics of ur snow makes the teen degrees & foot of snow we have palatable



schumigirl said:


> Doesn`t time fly..........
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 17th Birthday to our wonderful son Kyle
> 
> Where does the time go!!!


 
happy happy!

marci congrats to jr! and make that couples time POP

was hungry for popcorn, then saw the turtle (faux or otherwise).  Just might be the picture i should post on my fridge to stop me from eating.  

donald that sounds like one spicy dish.

busy here, ma home & doing waaay better than forecast by nursing home.  College acceptances *all* came thru (some I was almost hoping they wouldn'ti.e. Drexel), initial awards are decent considering he's a bit of a slacker, but no free rides in our house lol.  Hoping for some more luv after FAFSAs filed.

a very good weekend all, no dr king day; due to strike it's work work & makeup days.  Found out that attendance rate was less than 20% over the rescheduled Xmas break when 3 makeup days were scheduled, yep DS was in the majority.


----------



## Mad Hattered

schumigirl said:


> Doesn`t time fly..........
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 17th Birthday to our wonderful son Kyle
> 
> Where does the time go!!!



Hey now!!!  Don't go stealing my thunder today!!  It's MY birthday today as well! 

But.....I am far from 17. *sigh*


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey now!!!  Don't go stealing my thunder today!!  It's MY birthday today as well!
> 
> But.....I am far from 17. *sigh*



BIG   to MH,,,,,,,, Hope you have a lovely day 

Just been out for lovely chinese meal for Kyle`s birthday..........didn`t go overboard with food and I offered to drive so no alcohol for me 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey now!!!  Don't go stealing my thunder today!!  It's MY birthday today as well!
> 
> But.....I am far from 17. *sigh*


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey now!!! Don't go stealing my thunder today!! It's MY birthday today as well!
> 
> But.....I am far from 17. *sigh*


 
i'll pass on bonny's cakebut will join in with a rousing happy birthday to the non-17 y.o. madhatter...least ur legal to hang one on tonight.  I'll tip one in your honor too lol


----------



## minniejack

Kyle and MH

We pretended we were at the Melting Pot in your honor tonight and made fondue with fruit.


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> Kyle and MH
> 
> We pretended we were at the Melting Pot in your honor tonight and made fondue with fruit.



Did somebody say Melting Pot?   We were just there this weekend!  Our favorite - the Yin and Yang Chocolate fondue:


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> i'll pass on bonny's cakebut will join in with a rousing happy birthday to the non-17 y.o. madhatter...least ur legal to hang one on tonight.  I'll tip one in your honor too lol



Thanks, Keisha! And me being from the Midwest and all.....I can only return the favor....right back at ya! 







And Congrats to Kyle as well, Schumi! I remember being 17....good luck!

Minnie....maybe it's being me gettin' all green and all....but when I read your post the first time I thought it was the pot that made you feel melty. Then I realized you were eating melted cheese....and then I thought.....I thought it was the pot that made you feel melty...wait....

And a special shoutout to Canadian Pooh, who brought the cake to the party.  Damn Skippy!!  You just KNOW that cake has BRAINS in it!!!   I'm gonna need one....those cows kick hard!


----------



## minniejack

Super Saturday...I think...the guys that are putting in my new patio/deck just told me that we're going to get another snow storm

I hope it's not until after 3pm--that's when DS returns from all-state tryouts for orchestra--not good to be on a school bus when its snowing in the hilly region of the state.


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Did somebody say Melting Pot?   We were just there this weekend!  Our favorite - the Yin and Yang Chocolate fondue:



that looks yuuuuummy.  Our Melting Pot in Pittsburgh is having 2 80's nights where the prices are per person the same as in the 80's at $19.80 pp--sounds good to me. You get the cheese course and the meat course and specials on drinks.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> that looks yuuuuummy. Our Melting Pot in Pittsburgh is having 2 80's nights where the prices are per person the same as in the 80's at $19.80 pp--sounds good to me. You get the cheese course and the meat course and specials on drinks.


 
i never did get the melting pot's appeal.  *if* im braving 2 sets of bridges & construction out the wahzoo (you know how we pittsburgh folks are, hate to cross water & afraid of penn dot orange cones lol) to get to station square, the mr is taking me to brunch/late lunch @ the Grand Concourse

cow tipping hmmm that sounds even funner than bowling

are you ready for some football?


----------



## tink1957

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey now!!!  Don't go stealing my thunder today!!  It's MY birthday today as well!
> 
> But.....I am far from 17. *sigh*





schumigirl said:


> Doesn`t time fly..........
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 17th Birthday to our wonderful son Kyle
> 
> Where does the time go!!!


A belated  to both MH and Kyle...oh to be 17 again and know what I know now what I didn't know then.


keishashadow said:


> are you ready for some football?



Here's hoping your Steelers and my Falcons will meet in the Super Bowl (no offence to marcie)

Coach, congrats on your latest win & good luck making the playoffs.

Have a great weekend homies


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> i never did get the melting pot's appeal.  *if* im braving 2 sets of bridges & construction out the wahzoo (you know how we pittsburgh folks are, hate to cross water & afraid of penn dot orange cones lol) to get to station square, the mr is taking me to brunch/late lunch @ the Grand Concourse
> 
> cow tipping hmmm that sounds even funner than bowling
> 
> are you ready for some football?




lol...I'm probably in that end of town more than you and I'm the Mountaineer.  It's only about a 50 minute drive from this side--gotta head that way tomorrow for DS's cello lesson.  Geesh these kids know how to suck the pot dry.


----------



## macraven

_As usual, late for the parties.........._


but for kyle and the mad 'tipping cow' hattered, this is for youse...


----------



## macraven

_the Bears play this weekend._


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> that looks yuuuuummy.  Our Melting Pot in Pittsburgh is having 2 80's nights where the prices are per person the same as in the 80's at $19.80 pp--sounds good to me. You get the cheese course and the meat course and specials on drinks.



Ours is even a better deal right now I think - went for the $20.11 special, which included the cheese course, a salad, the meat course, and the dessert course for just $20.11 per person!  About half the normal cost!  




tink1957 said:


> Here's hoping your Steelers and my Falcons will meet in the Super Bowl (no offence to marcie)



Um...not looking like that's going to happen right now!


----------



## tink1957

marciemi said:


> Um...not looking like that's going to happen right now!





macraven said:


> _the Bears play this weekend._



sorry marcie & mac.....I shouldn't have put the cart before the horse or counted my chickens before they hatched.

Congrats to your guys marcie and mac, good luck to your Bears.

Meeting my brother and family today for our belated Christmas gift exchange.  What fun.


----------



## marciemi

Forecast for Green Bay vs. Orlando for the first 3 days of my upcoming trip - did I mention how happy I am to be getting out of here?! 

Green Bay  Hi/Lo
Thu:   4/0
Fri:  8/-1
Sat:  11/1 


WDW  Hi/Lo
Thu:  75/55
Fri:   68/37
Sat:  67/47


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Forecast for Green Bay vs. Orlando for the first 3 days of my upcoming trip - did I mention how happy I am to be getting out of here?!
> 
> Green Bay  Hi/Lo
> Thu:   4/0
> Fri:  8/-1
> Sat:  11/1
> 
> 
> WDW  Hi/Lo
> Thu:  75/55
> Fri:   68/37
> Sat:  67/47





take me with  you............

_we are going into single digits and minus temps this week.
all week long......._


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _we are going into single digits and minus temps this week.
> all week long......._



Yeah, that's about what it looked like here unfortunately!    But, look, it's supposed to be a balmy ELEVEN by next Saturday - maybe you'll have the same warming trend!


----------



## macraven

Tom Skilling said that on friday, the high will be 6 degrees......maybe....
and saturday will be colder.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Wow, I'm sitting next to a gas heater, and I'm getting chills reading your temps. Marcie, you're going at a great time!

I haven't been getting the forwards from the DIS lately, so I need some ketchup. I wonder what's up with that?

Taminator


----------



## minniejack

DH and I (mainly DH) just finished at almost 1 am our time after soldering pipes for the hot water tank for the past almost 12 hrs--you'd think the job was done, turn on the h20, then bam...a leak.  not fun


----------



## Tinker-tude

Coach81 said:


> So last night the boys soccer team that I coach went ahead and defeated the first-place team in the district!!!  So much for having a "down year".. if we win our next game Friday.. we have a legitamate shot of making the playoffs.. WOW...




Huge congratulations!!!!!!!!! So, your team wan't as bad as you thought, and the other teams were worse? It had to be the awesome coach they had.





Mad Hattered said:


> Bacon-wrapped Turtle Burgers are not that healthy.  Just sayin'...




Wow! Maybe I could get my 5 y/o to eat beef if I tried making those. They look horribly wonderful. 




minniejack said:


> And in answer to your question DD, I think my 1st 10 yrs of marriage, my family had "cat food" several times--I just couldn't get the hang of the ol' meat loaf recipe.   And the chicken on the grill is still what gets burned--you'd think I'd learn by now.





I tried a salmon loaf recipe the first year we were married. It was HORRID. I took a bite and suggested we go out to eat. DH was trying to be nice and said, no it was fine. We each took another bite and I insisted we go out. DH said, "I'm really glad you hate it too. I've honestly had cat food that tasted better."




minniejack said:


> DH and I (mainly DH) just finished at almost 1 am our time after soldering pipes for the hot water tank for the past almost 12 hrs--you'd think the job was done, turn on the h20, then bam...a leak.  not fun



DUCT TAPE!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to hear that. We need a new water heater, too. And new pipes behind the washer.
_HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO KYLE AND MAD HATTERED!!!!!!!_


----------



## minniejack

Morning--kids off school due to MLK--I don't know about you guys, but my kids just sleep in on this day.  IMHO, they'd be better off in school getting some type of civic lesson.  But no one asked for my opinion.


Back to those turtle burgers--I'm thinking of making those and taking to the next steak fry and grossing everyone out watching me eat turtle.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Back to those turtle burgers--I'm thinking of making those and taking to the next steak fry and grossing everyone out watching me eat turtle.



Here is a link to how to make them. 

http://followmyrecipe.blogspot.com/2010/02/super-carolines-bacon-turtle-burger-fun.html


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _the Bears play this weekend._


 
da bears

according to da bookies _my_ steelers are a very dark horse indeed

the jets already handed our hats to us once this season

we had no offensive line to speak of to begin with, now scrambling to dress dudes sitting on the bench

cherry on our sundae is that the refs hate our style of play

but how can you argue with a *stairway to seven*?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1JA5dXsM3M&feature=related


_I pledge allegiance to the Terrible Towel of the United Steeler nation._

_And to the franchise for which it stands. _

_One nation, of domination._

_With the ability to crush you all...nwa, ha, ha_

smack talk welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not lol


----------



## marciemi

Last night had to change two park days and two ADR's (nice thing about traveling in January!) to accommodate the Packers/Bears game next Sunday while at WDW!  Oh, and find my husband his cheesehead to wear around Epcot that day!    Yes, I know, if he'll wear lime green crocs for me, I should wear a cheesehead for him, but, um...no.  My argument is that we simply don't have any extra room in our luggage (and our one checked bag is currently weighing in at 48 pounds and not done packing yet!).  He insists I can just wear it on the plane!


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone ... Guess what Planning another trip .. to either WDW or Universal for yet another Sweet 16 ... 

Hope everyone here is good Really busy with the kiddies and work ..

Will be poking around with questions and looking for information on WDW and USF for this Nov . that seems to be the plan as of now .. it all may change but I need to look for this seems to be the best plan yet ! this Sweet 16 stuff is almost done for me THANK GOODNESS 

And with all the football talk I have to say I am a HUGE JET fan so I am rooting for my J E T S .. JETS JETS JETS !!!  Sorry guys !


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies
what a great day Dw goes out to the backyard and falls and almost breaks her ankle but thank goodness it was only a sprain and now she is in a up roar because our oldest Ds that moved to Australia got a tatoo on his back *


----------



## coastermom

... ooo I fear that my DD will go off to College and do the same thing ... UGH What is a parent to do ??  She turned 18 and got this long metal rod through her ear it is gross to me but she loves it .... I can only dream of what she will come home with if she leaves us for College this fall ...


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> ... ooo I fear that my DD will go off to College and do the same thing ... UGH What is a parent to do ??  She turned 18 and got this long metal rod through her ear it is gross to me but she loves it .... _I can only dream of what she will come home with if she leaves us for College this fall .._.



i always said that if my kids come home from college without a baby, i could handle anything else.

believe me, rods in the ear are safe...........


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies
> what a great day Dw goes out to the backyard and falls and almost breaks her ankle but thank goodness it was only a sprain and now she is in a up roar because our oldest Ds that moved to Australia got a tatoo on his back *



i'm so glad you are here St Lawrence.
i really am!!

having a bad sprain is just as bad as a break when it comes to ankles.
give her hugs from us homies and tell her we hope she feels better real soon!


_eh, is it a little tatoo or a real big one....?_


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Last night had to change two park days and two ADR's (nice thing about traveling in January!) to accommodate the Packers/Bears game next Sunday while at WDW!  Oh, and find my husband his cheesehead to wear around Epcot that day!    Yes, I know, if he'll wear lime green crocs for me, I should wear a cheesehead for him, but, um...no.  My argument is that we simply don't have any extra room in our luggage (and our one checked bag is currently weighing in at 48 pounds and not done packing yet!).  He insists I can just wear it on the plane!





if you are flying out of Milwaukee and a stop over at O'Hare....
don't wear the cheese hat.

i'm just saying...............


----------



## minniejack

here's a question for Mac or any other mac users out there.  Sometimes when I hit send on an email (why is it always the important ones, too?) it takes forever, then I can't find the message anywhere.  It's not in the sent messages, it's not in a draft.  Poof--gone.

Is the message sent?  Should I retype and send?  Aargh...the letter was one that kept me awake at 4:30 this morning and took over an half hour to write.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> here's a question for Mac or any other mac users out there.  Sometimes when I hit send on an email (why is it always the important ones, too?) it takes forever, then I can't find the message anywhere.  It's not in the sent messages, it's not in a draft.  Poof--gone.
> 
> Is the message sent?  Should I retype and send?  Aargh...the letter was one that kept me awake at 4:30 this morning and took over an half hour to write.



i have had Macs/Apple computers since 1992.

4 years ago i bought the IMAC.

i have not had issues with sending emails on any of them.
if it did go thru, you would have a copy of it automatically in your "sent" box.

what system are you using?

do you receive the weekly updates for new installations on your programs?

go to the apple site or when you have safari opened, and pose the question in the help section on top menu.

there are a few more mac homies here.
i'm not the only one but off the top of my head, i would think you should check out your system preferences on the hard drive.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> here's a question for Mac or any other mac users out there.  Sometimes when I hit send on an email (why is it always the important ones, too?) it takes forever, then I can't find the message anywhere.  It's not in the sent messages, it's not in a draft.  Poof--gone.
> 
> Is the message sent?  Should I retype and send?  Aargh...the letter was one that kept me awake at 4:30 this morning and took over an half hour to write.



just thought of this.
go back and pull that email you did earlier by going thru 'recent history'

copy it in a new email and send again.

you don't have to retype the same email.



i always use the history section so i can keep tabs on mr mac and sons that use my computer at times.

_let's say i am curious at times........._


if your mac is running slow, you can check the reason why on it.

if your weather is bad, storms, heavy rain, etc , you might be going through a temp service connection issue.

when ever your application stops and you lose what you have, your mac should give you a message box.
it will say something like, report to safari, restart, and one other thing.

also do the report ......


----------



## macraven

mary, that is i think it is mary...........
i haven't had enough coffee in me yet to think clearly......._that's my excuse and i'm sticking with it._

i had you on the roll call of MIA homies a week ago.
so glad you came and reported in as you were missed.

i see you have new tags!
kewl..

how did you get them, do you know?
was it something you said?




and we still are missing other MIA's here.
get on the stick and check in homies....


donaldduck352 aka Double D, don't forget your family here.
come back and play with us more.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> just thought of this.
> go back and pull that email you did earlier by going thru 'recent history'
> 
> copy it in a new email and send again.
> 
> you don't have to retype the same email.
> 
> 
> 
> *i always use the history section so i can keep tabs on mr mac and sons that use my computer at times.*
> 
> _*let's say i am curious at times.........*_
> 
> 
> if your mac is running slow, you can check the reason why on it.
> 
> if your weather is bad, storms, heavy rain, etc , you might be going through a temp service connection issue.
> 
> when ever your application stops and you lose what you have, your mac should give you a message box.
> it will say something like, report to safari, restart, and one other thing.
> 
> also do the report ......


 
mine figured out how to delete the history

freezing rain & sleet stunk this am but it's warming up to mid 30's & the dern foot of snow we've had since beginning of month is melting

funny how it doesn't take much to get u going in the winter

no ink in my house (yet).  I was tempted few years ago until a nurse in ER told me a story re old broad with saggy everything including her various tatoos, not a pretty visual lol


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> if you are flying out of Milwaukee and a stop over at O'Hare....
> don't wear the cheese hat.
> 
> i'm just saying...............



Well if I was doing that I probably WOULD wear the cheesehead!  We're doing the Green Bay thru Cleveland to MCO route so probably won't meet anyone who cares!


----------



## macraven

marcie is such a rebel........


----------



## minniejack

Mac thanks for the advice, but no go.  I did some searching on various sites and several people have had that problem and it tends to happen when you take a lot of time with an individual email.  Some people said they know that the message is sent, others aren't sure.  So, I'm giving it until the end of the week to see if the recipient gets it; if not, I will rewrite the message, this time under pages, then send it.

Aargh...I hate quirks in the system...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow everyone from Fluville Fl.Waiting for CDC to show up and quarantine the house.Worked today anyway,don't know how but I made it through the day.

See'ya on the flip side of recovery,if we ever do.


I forgot too add   GO PAC GO !!!!! its gonna be a great game..*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow everyone from Fluville Fl.Waiting for CDC to show up and quarantine the house.Worked today anyway,don't know how but I made it through the day.*
> 
> _*See'ya on the flip side of recovery,if we ever do.*_
> 
> 
> _*..*_


 
you need a hot, steaming bowl of soup

not chicken, turtle


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> you need a hot, steaming bowl of soup
> 
> not chicken, turtle



*Thats what I''m about to eat,chicken noodle-(after some blackberry goodstuff).I wish I could get my hands on some soft shell, turtle.But in Fl they are hard to come by anymore unless frozen.I don't do frozen.Fresh or nothing!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK....I've tried to follow things and I think this video will help.

http://www.ehow.com/video_4439403_identify-sick-turtle.html

Wait....I just read all that again.   But I say screw the soup.  What you need is a turtle BURGER.  It's shell is neither hard nor soft.  It's made of bacon....you do the math! 

Hope you feel better, DD.


----------



## macraven

Double D is a packer fan?


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thats what I''m about to eat,chicken noodle-(after some blackberry goodstuff).I wish I could get my hands on some soft shell, turtle.But in Fl they are hard to come by anymore unless frozen.I don't do frozen.Fresh or nothing!!*


 
turtle soup is quite the delicacy here...right up there with pickled eggs & pigs feet.  im more of a wing & fry/gravy gal lol.  The shot & beer joints have their cooks making up big batches of the soup, then they freeze them into individual servings.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i'm so glad you are here St Lawrence.
> i really am!!
> 
> having a bad sprain is just as bad as a break when it comes to ankles.
> give her hugs from us homies and tell her we hope she feels better real soon!
> 
> 
> _*eh, is it a little tatoo or a real big one....?[/*I]_


_
*Its not really big its is what he says is the southern cross which is five stars four good size ones and one small and from what I heard his Girl friend has the same one *_


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> ... ooo I fear that my DD will go off to College and do the same thing ... UGH What is a parent to do ??  She turned 18 and got this long metal rod through her ear it is gross to me but she loves it .... I can only dream of what she will come home with if she leaves us for College this fall ...


*I hear you on the piercing cause I have been arguing with youngest DS that is almost 15 cause he wants snake bite piercing which is a ear ring put in the corner of both sides of lower lip *


----------



## keishashadow

StL i said it before & will say it again, u do have the patience of a Saint!  wish i could be so laid back, imo it's a gift.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> StL i said it before & will say it again, u do have the patience of a Saint!  wish i could be so laid back, imo it's a gift.


*Most of the time I do but sometimes they almost drive me over the edge *


----------



## coastermom

ky07 said:


> *I hear you on the piercing cause I have been arguing with youngest DS that is almost 15 cause he wants snake bite piercing which is a ear ring put in the corner of both sides of lower lip *



OOOO Snakebites  they are almost as crazy as the Vampirebites take the same idea and put them at the top of your lips ...UGH .. Kids these days


----------



## coastermom

macraven said:


> mary, that is i think it is mary...........
> i haven't had enough coffee in me yet to think clearly......._that's my excuse and i'm sticking with it._
> 
> i had you on the roll call of MIA homies a week ago.
> so glad you came and reported in as you were missed.
> 
> i see you have new tags!
> kewl..
> 
> how did you get them, do you know?
> was it something you said?
> 
> NEW TAGS ..WHERE  I didnt see them ???
> 
> Glad I am back too ! Crazy kids and crazy work keeps me busy that and that dam FACEBOOK ...I could sit there for days like this  and never get to all the games on there I am in ...
> 
> Hope everyone here is well and I will say it again !!! Looking forward to Sunday when my
> 
> J E T S ...JETS JETS JETS  Play again !!!
> 
> 
> Off to do my fav thing in the world ......NOT LOL


----------



## minniejack

Steelers!  Steelers! Steelers!


I believe we can all see that the little cheerleader guy is already dressed in the appropriate colored uniform.


----------



## xApril

It's crazy how sporadic the weather is in Florida sometimes. Earlier today, it was 79 degrees outside!

I hope everyone is staying warm.


----------



## macraven

xApril said:


> It's crazy how sporadic the weather is in Florida sometimes. Earlier today, it was 79 degrees outside!
> 
> I hope everyone is staying warm.



i'll try my best to stay warm.

hitting - 5 tonight...........


----------



## Mad Hattered

4" - 6" of snow headed our way tonight and tomorrow.  It just started coming down. WOOHOO. NOT!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> 4" - 6" of snow headed our way tonight and tomorrow.  It just started coming down. WOOHOO. NOT!













don't get snow up to your chin like that guy above........


----------



## coastermom

Mad Hattered said:


> 4" - 6" of snow headed our way tonight and tomorrow.  It just started coming down. WOOHOO. NOT!



Will be here Thursday night into Friday morning ... I have had enough of the snow !!!!! I have Christmas blowups stuck under inches of snow with more snow on the way and Christmas lights on my gutters that will all be up till spring at this rate !


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> 4" - 6" of snow headed our way tonight and tomorrow.  It just started coming down. WOOHOO. NOT!





coastermom said:


> Will be here Thursday night into Friday morning ... I have had enough of the snow !!!!! I have Christmas blowups stuck under inches of snow with more snow on the way and Christmas lights on my gutters that will all be up till spring at this rate !



hmmm ... I think we've got everyone beat ...

The windrows of snow are higher than me!











Our deck ...






Our back yard ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Bonnie....quit bein' a showoff!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Bonnie....quit bein' a showoff!!


 
she's the 'winner' so far this year, yuck.

looking at all that snow piled up on the picture of garage(?) roof makes me nervous...every big snow here I read of many roofs collapsing under the weight


----------



## marciemi

Off to Disney bright and early tomorrow so signing off.  Only a 5 day trip so not bringing the computer so I guess I'll update when I get back, other than possibly by phone!  Hold down the fort for me while I'm gone!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> hmmm ... I think we've got everyone beat ...
> 
> The windrows of snow are higher than me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our deck ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our back yard ...




i think we have a winner............


i guess you have to shovel paths for when the doggies have to go outside.



Mad Hattered said:


> Bonnie....quit bein' a showoff!!



_you stole my thunder............_



marciemi said:


> Off to Disney bright and early tomorrow so signing off.  Only a 5 day trip so not bringing the computer so I guess I'll update when I get back, other than possibly by phone!  Hold down the fort for me while I'm gone!




have a great trip.

don't forget to watch the game on sunday.
i'm sure someone in your family will be wearing the cheese hat.....


----------



## Coach81

Sorry I've been missing guys.. my school has decided to block this site.. it is horrible!!!

Soccer team is one win away from taking the district lead.. life is good...

Hope everyone is doing good..


----------



## minniejack

Dang Bonny that's a lot of snow.

Coach is your school sayin' that this site isn't promoting a good work environment?  I was reading about this woman who made her family, including teens, go w/o technology for 6 months.  My first thought was that I would be the first to probably go berserk.  How would I pay my bills?  How could I talk to my friends in the box?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Morning all.  Tried to get out of our subdivision this morning and we got stuck sideways in the road.  No thanks!  Came right back home....work can wait.  I shoveled 6" off the driveway this morning and it's already covered again.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Off to Disney bright and early tomorrow so signing off. Only a 5 day trip so not bringing the computer so I guess I'll update when I get back, other than possibly by phone! Hold down the fort for me while I'm gone!


 
im sure your iphone will get u from having 'net withdrawalenjoy!

MH sorry u got dumped on, please keep it there.  our turn for the sytem tonight...note to self to get the garbage cans out before it hits.


----------



## coastermom

BONNY that is way too much snow !! 

Marcie have fun on your trip !! Wish I was going ...

Waiting here for our snow to arrive ....... another 3-6 inches in the AM this should be fun since our schools never close for snow ... I call it the NYC Babysitting department because no one ever shows up here when it snows ... Hubby had 5 kids in class last snow storm ...

Off to watch some bad TV .. Yes it is Jersery Shore night here LOL ... It is just too funny to not watch ...

Night all !


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Morning all.  Tried to get out of our subdivision this morning and we got stuck sideways in the road.  No thanks!  Came right back home....work can wait.  I shoveled 6" off the driveway this morning and it's already covered again.





i'm guessing our Mad Hattered is tuckered out from all the shoveling he had to do today.
he posted in the morning and hasn't been heard from since..........


----------



## minniejack

MH..thanks for sending the 6" our way....

Well this helps with Coach's fitness plans for us...already shoveled our drive and walk 2x.  It turned into a heavy wet snow and I was using the ol' muscles.


----------



## marciemi

Just a few starter pics for you guys!

Green Bay airport - it was -3 when we left!





78 and sunny at WDW:










Already modified the cheesehead:






Saw the new memories preshow before Wishes. I really enjoyed it! Definitely more than Wishes but I'm not a huge fireworks fan so enjoyed this more. One note is that all the clips/pics aren't new daily. Many I recognized from watching the YouTube clip.  If you haven't seen it yet, check it out!

Off to Epcot today for a rainy day!  Still better than the balmy 8 it's supposed to reach at home!


----------



## tink1957

Marcie, I love the modified cheesehead.....  even though it reminds me of the smackdown your guys gave us. Think of us while you're touring the world in Epcot.

I'm glad the snow & ice skipped us this time...we're still thawing out from the ice storm last week. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## minniejack

Marci,

Love the cheese head--kinda looks like Mickey got a little hungry and ate too much


----------



## macraven

that mickey cheese head hat is so cute!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Looks like our trip to Universal is back on but only bad thing is it looks like we will have to stay somewhere else cause we can't afford RPR *


----------



## rpbert1

Hi lawerence, we booked !6th july  again hope to see you there at some stage, let me know your dates.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Marci,
> 
> Love the cheese head--kinda looks like Mickey got a little hungry and ate too much


 
lol, cheese  nom


macraven said:


> that mickey cheese head hat is so cute!


 
i'd expect no less from marci 



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies*
> *Looks like our trip to Universal is back on but only bad thing is it looks like we will have to stay somewhere else cause we can't afford RPR *


 
glad the trip is on, keep checking the site for specials/promos - might just work out after all.

i just booked a trip to WDW for early March

too bad it's for my middle child

are yinz guys ready for some football?


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> l
> 
> are yinz guys ready for some football?


 
GO STEELERS!!!!


----------



## ky07

rpbert1 said:


> Hi lawerence, we booked !6th july  again hope to see you there at some stage, let me know your dates.


*Hey robert
Sorry it took me awhile to respond back but for some reason my computer wouldn't let me on the disboard until now but I haven't booked yet but will next week but its looking like we may be staying at the Doubletree or one of the other hotels in the area since the RPR is out of our price range right now and we are looking at being in Orlando on July 3 thru July 10 and even if we can't stay at RPR we can catch up with you guys somewhere around Universal or citywalk *


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> lol, cheese  nom
> 
> 
> i'd expect no less from marci
> 
> 
> 
> glad the trip is on, keep checking the site for specials/promos - might just work out after all.
> 
> i just booked a trip to WDW for early March
> 
> too bad it's for my middle child
> 
> are yinz guys ready for some football?


*Yea I am glad its back on too and it has been just me and DW for the last two years and now that oldest DS is in Australia the youngest DS wants to go this year and the reason he says he wants to go is to get a tan *


----------



## rpbert1

ky07 said:


> *Hey robert
> Sorry it took me awhile to respond back but for some reason my computer wouldn't let me on the disboard until now but I haven't booked yet but will next week but its looking like we may be staying at the Doubletree or one of the other hotels in the area since the RPR is out of our price range right now and we are looking at being in Orlando on July 3 thru July 10 and even if we can't stay at RPR we can catch up with you guys somewhere around Universal or citywalk *



Ok lawerence, let me know whats happening, we are at Florida Mall hotel 2nd till 5th, then Hilton Garden Inn seaworld till 9th before Going to beach for a week.
Will make arrangements with you once you know your dates.
hope everyones well, tell MaryEva we where asking for her, and did your son get to Australia,


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, with all our snow, everyone has started to clean the massive amounts of snow from their roofs 

... our neighbor across the street decided to do something different ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*And the PAC are going to the SuperBowl!!!

Was'nt much of a game till the 4th quarter.Thought the Bears would of don it and they would of,but that interception sealed the deal.

Now hopefully this Steeler and Jet game will be better!!
Don't care for nieghter team,but I'll take the Jets,only cause they are the underdog.



Hey mac,I'm not a Pac fan at all.I'm a Dolphin-Bucs fan too the core.But I like Rodgers as a quarterback and Clay Matthews on defence.*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Just popping in to say hello. 

HELLO!

Done now.

What are some fun ideas for Valentine's Day? I'm helping with a date night babysitting fund raiser for girl's camp at the church the weekend before Valentine's, so doing anything really LONG that weekend is out. We usually do the usual candy, flowers, movie and dinner. I'd like to try something a little more unique this year. Date ideas? Other gift ideas?


----------



## ky07

rpbert1 said:


> Ok lawerence, let me know whats happening, we are at Florida Mall hotel 2nd till 5th, then Hilton Garden Inn seaworld till 9th before Going to beach for a week.
> Will make arrangements with you once you know your dates.
> hope everyones well, tell MaryEva we where asking for her, and did your son get to Australia,


*Ok Robert I will let you know and hope things don't change cause I still am having problems with my teeth and only have 8 left and Mary eva just asked me if we should cancel the trip this year and have the rest of them pulled cause she doesn't want me in pain and our son Casey has been in Australia since August and says he loves it over there*


----------



## minniejack

Gotta love Steeler's Nation--our county school system already put us on 2 hr delay due to "cold".  lol


----------



## minniejack

And we're climbing the stairway to seven.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Gotta love Steeler's Nation--our county school system already put us on 2 hr delay due to "cold". lol


 
ditto here, but it still hasn't broke 5 degrees

btw, i thought Sports Illustrated was c-r-a-z-y when they predicted this matchup in the Superbowl






quite sure the packers will be the media darlingsthat's okay, no need for a_ civil war_


_some men you just can't reach _
_so you get what we had here last week _
_(Steelers going to yet *another *bowl)_
_which is the way we wants it _
_well, we get it done or go down trying._


----------



## minniejack

Keisha, you had me look at the temps and its -9 w/o wind chill factor at almost ten in the am. Brrrr.... Okay, we'll assume they knew that at 6:30 pm at the beginning of the game....  We won't remember the below numbers before Christmas w/o 2 hr delays....

Gotta go to court today for when those kids tried to run DD off of the road.  Here's hoping for justice.  Is it wrong to pray for justice??  

Sigh.....


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Keisha, you had me look at the temps and its -9 w/o wind chill factor at almost ten in the am. Brrrr.... Okay, we'll assume they knew that at 6:30 pm at the beginning of the game.... We won't remember the below numbers before Christmas w/o 2 hr delays....
> 
> Gotta go to court today for when those kids tried to run DD off of the road. Here's hoping for justice. Is it wrong to pray for justice??
> 
> Sigh.....


 
justice is blind, not in a good way always eithergood luck

bonny - nothing like having a 'horny' snowman staring smack at you lol


----------



## minniejack

unbelievable. 

The girl ended up with a slick attorney and the judge dismissed the case.  Basically, saying that this was babyish.


----------



## ky07

minniejack said:


> unbelievable.
> 
> The girl ended up with a slick attorney and the judge dismissed the case.  Basically, saying that this was babyish.


*Thats just not right*


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Thats just not right*


ditto
 sends wrong message to the kid, take heart that if the crap keeps flowing they'll be back in front of another judge soon enough


----------



## minniejack

thanks guys
 I really can't believe the kid that DD took home that day sat up there and committed perjury by saying that at no time were they blocked into a dead end or an exit--though he sat right in my kitchen in front of the investigating police and told them that the other car tried to t-bone my DD.  At no time when it 1st happened and they all 3 told the police what occurred did the little idiot ever say "nope, it didn't happen that way or don't you guys remember it happened this way"  He lies so much--always has--that he doesn't know how to tell the truth.  He didn't tell his mother for 36 hrs after the incident and when I called her, before she even talked to him, she was blaming my DD.  After she laid into her own son, he changed his story.  Yupp...she stood with the other parties at the courthouse.  Go figure--we've known these people for 15 yrs and they cause problems in every organization they belong.  They are the reason we don't have a young ladies softball team right now--ticked a lot of parents off with the bs.

DD never changed her story one time during testimony--even though she was badgered by the attorney--yet the other girl's changed hers...Both my kids said that what DD and DS told the police was the TRUTH.

Oh....and you know this all hinges on the bullying by all of the kids in the car for the past 6 months?  Well, the magistrate said that back in his day they fought it out on the playground and it should have been handled that way and not be in his court.  Thanks for the golden ticket for these idiots to keep up the crap.

Again...unbelievable...I'm going back to bed...up all night upset


----------



## minniejack

I want to say good morning, but it's not.

Bs continues


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I want to say good morning, but it's not.
> 
> Bs continues









tried to find the biggest hug i could for youse.

hang in there as i know that helpless feeling when it comes to our kids.


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK...FWIW...there is NO WAY those Steelers are going to win the SB in my 'BOYS stadium!!!  That's just not allowable!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... got my new camera lens yesterday (Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8) and  took a couple test shots outside yesterday afternoon ... I didn't do much, if any, post processing on these, and am very impressed with the lens so far 

... next I'll have to try and tackle the HDR photos 











Just in comparison, on the left is my 30 mm f/1.4 and the right my new Tokina (taken from the same spot in each pic)











Bonny


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> OK...FWIW...there is NO WAY those Steelers are going to win the SB in my 'BOYS stadium!!! That's just not allowable!!!


 
boys will be boys, no worries mon, we're mellow & coming to do dallas


----------



## minniejack

Bonny the clarity is really intense on the new lens--colors are so vibrant.

Mellowing a little.  Can't wait until we get more snow....

Thrilling Thursday

Gotta get better tomorrow.  It'll be trash day for some.

Mac--thanks for the hug--very needed.

Still have my Valentines on the table to send--just not in the romantic mood for some odd reason.

And you know I think I'm going to start hitting hubby up about that Uni in April that he promised me.....


----------



## keishashadow

need vacation

so glad we only got a few inches of snow last night.  lost our power for a couple of hours, got mighty brisk.   pretty sure barb/tracie in phillie area got 15 inches or sowith 2 more storms on the way within a week.

i feel so with it, got my garbage out to the 'da curb already


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> need vacation
> 
> so glad we only got a few inches of snow last night.  lost our power for a couple of hours, got mighty brisk.   pretty sure barb/tracie in phillie area got 15 inches or sowith 2 more storms on the way within a week.
> 
> i feel so with it, got my garbage out to the 'da curb already


*I hear ya on the snow and tired of it cause we normally only ge 15 inches of snow for the entire winter and we have already gotten 24 inches *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> need vacation
> 
> so glad we only got a few inches of snow last night.  lost our power for a couple of hours, got mighty brisk.   pretty sure barb/tracie in phillie area got 15 inches or sowith 2 more storms on the way within a week.
> 
> i feel so with it, got my garbage out to the 'da curb already





ky07 said:


> *I hear ya on the snow and tired of it cause we normally only ge 15 inches of snow for the entire winter and we have already gotten 24 inches *


Oh suck it up you two - when you both get as much as we've gotten up here then you can complain


----------



## coastermom

Has to be atleast 18 inches of snow here in NYC if not more ... I am EXHAUSTED from all this weather and they are calling for another inch in the morning and yet more on Saturday as well as another storm possiable on Tuesday      ... I think I need to move south !!!

Hope all is good with everyone going to get dinner and then sleep till spring .. Or atleast dream of spring !


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Oh suck it up you two - when you both get as much as we've gotten up here then you can complain










well said, bonny.................. (  )


i just came back into the house from spending over the last hour shoveling my drive....
i have no sympathy today........


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Oh suck it up you two - when you both get as much as we've gotten up here then you can complain


 
yeah but u got a fancy new camera to take pictures of it



coastermom said:


> Has to be atleast 18 inches of snow here in NYC if not more ... I am EXHAUSTED from all this weather and they are calling for another inch in the morning and yet more on Saturday as well as another storm possiable on Tuesday  ... I think I need to move south !!!
> !


 
my snow sympathies


macraven said:


> well said, bonny.................. (  )
> 
> 
> i just came back into the house from spending over the last hour shoveling my drive....
> i have no sympathy today........


 
but i bet u have a sore back

btw, i don't _do_ stoic unlike yinz guys who are used to snow on the ground from september to april

one final whine, we went thru 50 pounds of rock salt in less than a month, i get to go forth & lug more home tomorrow. It's the same size as bag of dog food i buy @ SAMS but i swear it's twice as heavy to lift


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> well said, bonny.................. (  )
> 
> 
> i just came back into the house from spending over the last hour shoveling my drive....
> i have no sympathy today........



How'd we miss this one?    Nothing here!  NOT that I'm complaining!


----------



## donaldduck352

*What a winter.Ya'll got the snow,we get the nasty storms and wet cold here.I LOATH it!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell ya what,last night storm was something to behold.I never seen a palm tree 60'tall lean that much,not evan during the hurricanes of '04.I seen a palm from blow almost a mile from the tree!! And hail about 1/2'' big falling for about 5min.We were without power for close to 4hrs.


Put me down for I HATE WINTER CLUB 1'ST THIS YEAR>>>>FORWARD SPRING*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey mac,is that a pitty fiddle smiley??*


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> How'd we miss this one?    Nothing here!  NOT that I'm complaining!




marcie, it came today.
started before 9 this morning and stopped at 4ish .......

but the next big storm is rolling in here in a couple of days.
maybe you will be included on that one....

some weather men are stating we will get hit big time on the monday/tuesday storm........

i'll have to wait and see if it happens.
i don't do snow duty on the drive way very often anymore....



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey mac,is that a pitty fiddle smiley??*


----------



## keishashadow

, now i need a good whine

borough snow plow smashed side of my SUV last night, waiting for everybody to open for business & sort out the mess so I can have it towed away for repairs

4rd vehicular accident (only 1 'our fault' thankfully) in my collective house in less than a month all snow related

yes, i do hate winter with a passion at this point


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> , now i need a good whine
> 
> borough snow plow smashed side of my SUV last night, waiting for everybody to open for business & sort out the mess so I can have it towed away for repairs
> 
> 4rd vehicular accident (only 1 'our fault' thankfully) in my collective house in less than a month all snow related
> 
> yes, i do hate winter with a passion at this point


    Ummm Let's go Steelers??

like your mouse...for a cheer up watch Dinner with the Schmucks...it's laugh out loud--it's on Comcast this month on Demand


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> , now i need a good whine
> 
> *borough snow plow smashed side of my SUV last night,* waiting for everybody to open for business & sort out the mess so I can have it towed away for repairs
> 
> 4rd vehicular accident (only 1 'our fault' thankfully) in my collective house in less than a month all snow related
> 
> yes, i do hate winter with a passion at this point








ouch.
car troubles hurt real bad...........


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> marcie, it came today.
> started before 9 this morning and stopped at 4ish .......
> 
> but the next big storm is rolling in here in a couple of days.
> maybe you will be included on that one....



Looks like we're getting our share here tonight - thanks for sharing!    At least we don't have anywhere to be!  



minniejack said:


> Ummm Let's go Steelers??



Nope, even Mickey is a Packers fan!


----------



## macraven

that is so cute!

well, mickey does love cheese so i am guessing he is a cheesehead........





i know someone (make that 2 homies) that are having a birthday coming up...


----------



## marciemi

Yay Penny!   

Isn't she down in Florida right now anyway?  I thought I remember her saying in a PM that it was a birthday trip!


----------



## macraven

yup, she is in the motherland right now.

i think you both were there on the same day.
i could be wrong.




marcie and penny are birthday twins..............


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> yup, she is in the motherland right now.
> 
> i think you both were there on the same day.
> i could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcie and penny are birthday twins..............


 
i'll wish both gals happy birthdayeven marci the cheesehead bribing the mouse

jik u green bay fans forget what the victory parade looks likeI'll post of pic of Steeler's last visit to WDW in '09






all kidding aside, the game's going to be alot of fun but i honestly am surprised either team wound up there the end the seasonweird year in football all the way around imo


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> jik u green bay fans forget what the victory parade looks likeI'll post of pic of Steeler's last visit to WDW in '09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all kidding aside, the game's going to be alot of fun but i honestly am surprised either team wound up there the end the seasonweird year in football all the way around imo



OK....now you are taking this to another level!! I wish you wouldn't post Disney pictures on this side of the board.  Going to be a great game either way....unless the Steelers win in Cowboys Stadium. 

*anxiously awaiting the ice storm on Monday and Tuesday*


----------



## minniejack

Went and ordered our new hot tub today.  Decent deal.  The guy told us the deal on the floor model, we left, went to a couple of other stores, then back, checked it out again....then said, but the sign says SOLD...Do you have another in the warehouse??  Here it had been sold the day before but he had been off and didn't see the sign, so he called his boss and ordered us a new one at the same price.  Yay.  And from looking at the hot tub forums, we really did get a heck of a deal.  

You're probably thinking...SUCKER...but we did do our homework and it saved us a big chunk of change.  So...yay...can't wait until the patio/porch is done to put the baby in


----------



## macraven

miss thug............... you will have this outside and use it in the winter time?


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> OK....now you are taking this to another level!! I wish you wouldn't post Disney pictures on this side of the board.  Going to be a great game either way....unless the Steelers win in Cowboys Stadium.
> 
> *anxiously awaiting the ice storm on Monday and Tuesday*




i hear ya on both points...........


and about that up coming ice storm, we will be hit with more snow than we have had all season here......


----------



## macraven

*penny* and *marcie*, this is for you...........

















save some 



for the rest of us homies...........


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> miss thug............... you will have this outside and use it in the winter time?




yupp....Personally, I'd think I'd have gotten more use from an infrared sauna--I was looking on the Sunlighten site and had my eye on a few, but I was outnumbered.  Plus, that one would have helped lose a little weight, too.  I can truly picture myself, finishing my workout, then going straight into a cedar sauna and chillin' or heatin'

What we are doing is:  Digging out the foundation, laying matching pavers--that area will be 40" X 12" with a 2 foot block enclosure for extra seating, then a 16 foot wide deck over it with steel so that everything on bottom will stay dry, recessed lighting and a new slider french door going from the basement out to the bottom.  Which means....I guess we are never moving into a one bedroom at the beach...Kaching.... All being done during this lovely weather, but the price saved us a serious chunk of change by starting in January.

And you all know that DH is never home at a decent hour...so this is his new mancave, since he can't get to a real gym.

Party for all of yinz guys when we're done!!  Butterbeer anyone??


----------



## minniejack

yes, i reread that post and that's exactly the explanation I worked out in my head to tell my mother who disapproves of everything I do....Sigh...some parents never let their kids grow up and you'd never know I was the youngest-- you gotta hear my sister--she's not the oldest, she's not the SON, she's the MIDDLE CHILD... Yes, we are still complaining all of these years later....


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> And you all know that DH is never home at a decent hour...so this is his new mancave, since he can't get to a real gym.
> 
> Party for all of yinz guys when we're done!!  Butterbeer anyone??





can i bring water wings?




hopefully, the grand opening will not happen during a snow storm.
i would have to take a pass then.
i'm just a wimp when it comes to the cold.......


----------



## keishashadow

MJ there's a hot tub forum?  who knew?  sure is perfect weather for a hot tub hoping the ice storm stays down your way on tuesday/wednesday & we get all snow.  Stats r in for our area, January had 24 inches over 13 days.  Maybe we can keep ducking 'the big one'.

i'll ignore the anti steelers sentiment and file it under terrible towel envy.  Had to laugh when i read that GB has joined bandwagon & ordered boxes of copycat towels (made right here in pittsburgh) for the bowl...highest form of compliment.

wish i had not been so star struck when i saw max starx @ HHN & remembered to take a pic, could've posted it for universal relevance lol


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> wish i had not been so star struck when i saw max starx @ HHN & remembered to take a pic, could've posted it for universal relevance lol



yea i remember that dude and how ticked i was.
he blocked my view.............

but you were in heaven when you saw it was him.......


----------



## Mad Hattered

Holy crap, Batman!!  Our TV weather peeps are using the phrase "almost catastrophic" to describe what's coming our way starting tonight. Yeah....there is the 10-12 inches of snow, but that doesn't start until Tuesday night and all day Wednesday.  What is bad is the freezing rain and ice starting overnight tonight.  They show us getting a half inch of solid ice before the snow even begins falling!!

Needless to say, I ran out to get the essentials.  And no, I don't mean bread, eggs and milk (why do so many people plan on making french toast when they are snowed in?)....I mean two 30 packs of brew and another 12 pack of brew (just to be safe )

That hot tub is sounding better and better by the minute, Minnie!

And Happy Birthday wishes Pennie and Marcie!!  LOVE the Mickey pic with the cheesehead on!! Priceless!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Holy crap, Batman!!  Our TV weather peeps are using the phrase "almost catastrophic" to describe what's coming our way starting tonight. Yeah....there is the 10-12 inches of snow, but that doesn't start until Tuesday night and all day Wednesday.  What is bad is the freezing rain and ice starting overnight tonight.  They show us getting a half inch of solid ice before the snow even begins falling!!


After our snow "event", warmer weather moved in so we had some meltage (YAY), but then we had the freezing rain and temps went back down, so most surfaces were ice rinks ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

BTW, Bonny.....can't believe the difference in your pics from one lens to another.  I know the bare minimum about a camera lens but does that one have a filter on it or something?


----------



## coastermom

Mad Hattered said:


> Holy crap, Batman!!  Our TV weather peeps are using the phrase "almost catastrophic" to describe what's coming our way starting tonight. Yeah....there is the 10-12 inches of snow, but that doesn't start until Tuesday night and all day Wednesday.  What is bad is the freezing rain and ice starting overnight tonight.  They show us getting a half inch of solid ice before the snow even begins falling!!
> 
> Needless to say, I ran out to get the essentials.  And no, I don't mean bread, eggs and milk (why do so many people plan on making french toast when they are snowed in?)....I mean two 30 packs of brew and another 12 pack of brew (just to be safe )
> 
> That hot tub is sounding better and better by the minute, Minnie!
> 
> And Happy Birthday wishes Pennie and Marcie!!  LOVE the Mickey pic with the cheesehead on!! Priceless!!



OMG .. Please keep the storm there .. We in NYC just have no place to put anymore snow !! We are suppose to get this storm on Tues into Wed ...You should see the area by me .. they only show you Times Square on TV but the surrounding areas are a MESS !! So when you guys are watching ... remember we are not all that lucky !! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENNIE AND MARCIE !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> BTW, Bonny.....can't believe the difference in your pics from one lens to another.  I know the bare minimum about a camera lens but does that one have a filter on it or something?


Nope, no filter ... I couldn't believe how awesome the saturation is on it ... I had heard good things about the lens and after using it for a few test shots, I am so glad we got it ... it was also about $200 cheaper than the Canon equivalent lens (it's a Tokina).  Another good thing is it's a f/2.8 (which basically means that it lets in more light - the lower the f number, the more light it lets in).  We're very much looking forward to trying it out in Orlando in May


----------



## minniejack

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38635104


I found your pic for you    half way down the page


----------



## macraven

yea, that was the dude that blocked my view at bill and ted's at hhn.........
and i still don't like him.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> yea, that was the dude that blocked my view at bill and ted's at hhn.........
> and i still don't like him.





aaaah Blasphemy


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> yea i remember that dude and how ticked i was.
> he blocked my view.............
> 
> but you were in heaven when you saw it was him.......


 


minniejack said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38635104
> 
> 
> I found your pic for you  half way down the page


MJ i swiped it, thank you (and patrick).  now to photoshop it with me next to him 

i'd say one person's trash is another's treasure but it's more akin to my craziness becoming reality 

our forecast today used a phrase i've never heard before:

*multiple layers of ice by morning - *not sure exactly how that's worse than  a regular coating of icebut it sounds ominous, would rather have a ton of snow.

going to take the big new rental (less than few hundred miles) ford f150 4 door, 4 X 4 out for the snow run/calcium chloride which is probably sold out by now.   I've seen spare bedrooms smaller than it's crew cab.  Starting to sweat how much gas it's going to blow thru


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> our forecast today used a phrase i've never heard before:
> 
> *multiple layers of ice by morning - *not sure exactly how that's worse than  a regular coating of icebut it sounds ominous, would rather have a ton of snow.



this is why no one has been here today.

all the homies must have spent the day trying to find rock salt.

but those in the homeland of orlando never need that melting salt........


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Good evening, homies. I haven't posted in here in a while.

Things have been interesting this past January. Details shall be left vague intentionally.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Good evening, homies. I haven't posted in here in a while.
> 
> Things have been interesting this past January. Details shall be left vague intentionally.



Welcome back home. !!




come on darkie, tell me what's been going on.


i won't tell a soul............


----------



## macraven

you know the past hhn is the first time we didn't connect in the park.  





now we can't let that happen again for this 2011 hhn.......


i have already booked my room and bought the plane ticket.......


----------



## minniejack

DD where are you?? 


Just rain...we did not end up with the multiple layers of ice...yay

2 hr. delay, though...teachers have t-shirts that they are selling that say "All county schools are on a two hour delay"


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ... Had an intresting day yesterday .. go to work  as a sub in a school in the area ... guess what ... go to lunch and walk into the teachers cafe to interupt a meeting on .. ready for the yuck factor !! .. BED BUGS in the SCHOOL !!!.. I was floored as to why not one person told me there was one found in that school before I went to work there UGH !! I went home stuck everything in the dryer on high and took a nice long hot shower !! LOL I hope and pray nothing came home with me except the yuck factor ! 

No Ice yet though they say we are going to get hit bad too !! not happy about that either !! 

Me and Hubby going to dinner tonight .. if the roads are not bad ... anniversary .. 19 years ..  whoo 

looking for a trip to do this summer with the kiddies .. any ideas ?? Rollercoasters are a MUST !! ... 

Talk to all later !


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Hello all ... Had an intresting day yesterday .. go to work  as a sub in a school in the area ... guess what ... go to lunch and walk into the teachers cafe to interupt a meeting on .. ready for the yuck factor !! .. BED BUGS in the SCHOOL !!!.. I was floored as to why not one person told me there was one found in that school before I went to work there UGH !! I went home stuck everything in the dryer on high and took a nice long hot shower !! LOL I hope and pray nothing came home with me except the yuck factor !
> 
> No Ice yet though they say we are going to get hit bad too !! not happy about that either !!
> 
> Me and Hubby going to dinner tonight .. if the roads are not bad ... anniversary .. 19 years ..  whoo
> 
> looking for a trip to do this summer with the kiddies .. any ideas ?? Rollercoasters are a MUST !! ...
> 
> Talk to all later !


Happy Anniversary!

Well, I hear Universal Florida has some nice coasters...

Try lemon eucalyptus oil--the essential oil--find it at whole foods and other natural stores.  It can help--at least that's what google tells me.  Good luck.


----------



## coastermom

Yes Universal has great coasters but I think Cedar Point is our vacation choice this summer !!

Me and DD #2 will be in Universal in Nov anyway LOL 

So still no ice but Rain here !!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wuz up homies?Been lurking,just to tired to post.From bieng sick as a dog for a week and problems from my rentals,I'm going nutz.

*


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> No Ice yet though they say we are going to get hit bad too !! not happy about that either !!
> 
> Me and Hubby going to dinner tonight .. if the roads are not bad ... anniversary .. 19 years ..  whoo
> 
> looking for a trip to do this summer with the kiddies .. any ideas ?? Rollercoasters are a MUST !! ...
> 
> Talk to all later !




happy anniversary..
hope you get some good chow when you go out tonight.

be sure to hold hands.......


you are lucky not being hit by the storm yet.
our power went out an hour ago but it flickered back on ......
i know it will short out again with this blizzard.

i betcha that mad hattered has lost power at this point.





donaldduck352 said:


> *Wuz up homies?Been lurking,just to tired to post.From bieng sick as a dog for a week and problems from my rentals,I'm going nutz.
> 
> *




i hope you feel better real soon.
i was wondering where you were...


why don't you have the wife and kids wait on you hand and foot.
prop up the pillows on the couch so you are comfy and have the beer brought to you every 30 minutes.

you still might be sick and tired but you will be well nourished.
and that is the important thing.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> you know the past hhn is the first time we didn't connect in the park.
> 
> 
> now we can't let that happen again for this 2011 hhn.......
> 
> 
> i have already booked my room and bought the plane ticket.......



This is true. We must catch up again!



macraven said:


> Welcome back home. !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on darkie, tell me what's been going on.
> 
> 
> i won't tell a soul............


Top secret. Well, some of it. I have seen a lot of my friends start relationships in Jan. This was after many breakups were had between Sept-Dec.

2011 has also been Good to Me for reasons unrelated to what I typed above. Classified info, sorry.


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Yes Universal has great coasters but I think Cedar Point is our vacation choice this summer !!
> 
> Me and DD #2 will be in Universal in Nov anyway LOL
> 
> So still no ice but Rain here !!


 
if u want coasters it's *the* place to be!  not enough there to keep our interest for more than 2 or 3 days though.  We did stay @ the Kalahari one year which helped to keep things interesting.  CP's indoor waterpark @ their one onesite hotel is very small compared to the other hotel ones.

bedbugs  got email this am that apparently even the cruiseline cabins aren't safe
http://www.cruisecritic.com/news/news.cfm?ID=4345

Virtue of ex owning exterminating franchiseI always empty my suitcases in garage as soon as we get home & spray both the contents & suitcases & bag them for few days, then wash in the warmest water the clothes will tolerate...i hate bugs.

mj we only got a 1/2 inch of snow & it's 41 degrees here right now, the sun is shining & Phil sez an early springbring it!  _condolences to those who got slammed, scary stuff indeed_


----------



## minniejack

Since we're blowing all of this money (that we don't have) on the deck and jacuzzi, I'm thinking maybe a few days at Cedar Point myself. 

We really haven't done a family vacation at CP ever.  Granted we've gone as a family on school trips, but just not the same as listening to your own kids kill each other in line and leaving the park when you want to leave...not when you need to or else you'll be hitchhiking home without a ride.

All depends on whether we go to Myrtle w/our friends (now it'd be just the widower and his kids).  She wanted her ashes scattered at the beach--I just don't know what the plans are...  I mean, I don't want to intrude, but the kids would be good for each other and at the funeral home they had indicated they wanted us to help scatter.  Sigh....We'll see.


----------



## macraven

i have power again..........

hooray.............


but, stuck at home.
the county has the citizen alert and we can't leave unless it is an emergency.

no problem.
no streets plowed.
nothing opened.


and mr mac says he needs yogurt.
i just smiled...........



go to cedar point.
i haven't been there but saw it from kelleys island in july.

so many peeps love that park.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just checking in on our eastern homies ... hope everyone is safe and warm


----------



## donaldduck352

*Check out this thread.Sad*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2648570


----------



## minniejack

the link was already shut down on youtube...so I'm taking it some kid and pervert were doing things to people belongings?  what'd you see?


----------



## keishashadow

patting myself on backhave both my federal taxes filed (in cyber limbo until the feds start accepting actual returns mid month) and the dreaded FAFSA form.

mj that trip to MB sounds to be very stressful. I like the idea of ashes on the beach. have asked family to spread me around the different parks in orlando, starting with the haunted mansionthey'd never notice me there lol. 

Only issue w/CP i have is the $$$. We cancelled a ma & pa 2 night trip there last July & stayed @ a value resort @ WDW for less money. Had most of airfare credits, but it found air cheap mid-week dates anyway. Probably because it was ridiculously hot and what sane person would visit florida in the summer lol.

mac scary stuff, saw pics of what appeared to be ice cliffs near lake michigan. no fun to not have power. I hear dallas is on rolling blackouts but they promise the stadium won't be involved...priorities and all

wonder if St Ls DS is out of the cylcone area in AU?


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> the link was already shut down on youtube...so I'm taking it some kid and pervert were doing things to people belongings?  what'd you see?



*They were taking the magnets off the doors on club level sticking it down there pants then putting it other doors.Taking all the do not disturb signs and putting them on other doors.The grosses was when they were putting condoms on door handles and alot more gross stuff in the laundry room I won't go into detail about.They filmed like 2hrs of this and like dummy's posted it on you tube with there faces..

I'm sure DCL are gonna hunt them down and prosecute!!!*


----------



## coastermom

The storm hit here last night and hit hard this morning ... The ice had to be 1/4 inch thick this morning ! .. It was crazy .. kids had school though ..UGh it was not fun ! 

We are going to go to Cedar Point this summer because we just did Universal and Disney this summer ... We also get the season pass at Dorney park here so we can use it at CP .. the platimun pass is good at both parks !! ... We may also go to Kings Island because it is good there too ! 

We had a great dinner for our anniversary ... hubby got me wonderful flowers and got me 4 pandora charms ... they will be for Valentines day and my Birthday which is in early march so he got everything at once ! LOL 

looking forward to planning a trip to Universal for my DD 's sweet 16 ...her birthday is in april but with her friends birthdays in Sept and Oct we figure Nov is the way to go to celebrate all their birthdays at once !! I am going to do the HRH again with club level ! I am really looking forward to a long weekend with three teen girls and my BFF !! 

Hope everyone that had the snow is doing well ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

They kinda screwed up our forecast here because I appear to be alive and well.  We never lost power...that sucks Mac!!  We were in the sleet band for about 6 hours and then it snowed on top of that. But not at levels they predicted.  We did get 5 inches of sleet and 3 inches of snow, though.  It's not pretty. It made the drive back and forth to work really really sucky.

CM....we went to CP for the first time last year and loved it! Definitely the place for the coasters!!  Maverick was a pleasant surprise.  Hint: take a breath and hold it when the Top Thrill Dragster lights start the countdown.


----------



## minniejack

MH, but at least you had your beer ready for the snow.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> MH, but at least you had your beer ready for the snow.



Damn Skippy I did!!  Priorities, ya know.


----------



## coastermom

MH we have been on TTD before we are going to CP because my son is tall enough to finally ride almost everything there !!  We live in NY but are real close to Six Flags in Jackson NJ .. we have a little coaster here called KING DA KA so we are all good with the TTD ride except our son who is just over 53 inches now so we are thrilled he can ride TTD and Mill. Force as well as Mavrick ! the only two he cant ride there are Mantis and Raptor which is fine by me .. Not a fan of either one ! ...

At SF in NJ he is not tall enough for much so this is a huge trip for him .. We are just wondering where to stay though ... we stayed at Breakers Express years ago and then Castaway Bay but want to stay on the Island this time either at the Sandcastle Suites or Breakers ..Just not sure where to stay though ! 


Yet ANYOTHER storm is coming here on Saturday .. they say not bad but who knows all I can say is we have FREE SNOW here if anyone wants it LOL 

Off to clean and get this house in some kind of order .. then shopping for some food !! 

Since my JETS are not playing on Sunday I am rooting for the .....PACKERS and the CHEESE HEADS !!!


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Since my JETS are not playing on Sunday I am rooting for the .....PACKERS and the CHEESE HEADS !!!



Again.  I can't believe the blashphemy on this board.  Me and Keisha are going to have whip some butts into believers of the Steeler Nation...


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Again.  I can't believe the blashphemy on this board.  Me and Keisha are going to have whip some butts into believers of the Steeler Nation...



Whatever!!   I have an even better situation.  I'm rooting for the Packers and DW is a big Steelers fan. Pffffft....


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Again. I can't believe the blashphemy on this board. Me and Keisha are going to have whip some butts into believers of the Steeler Nation...


 
they're ignorant savages

an elephant & an orangutan picked the cheesewizes

bookies doing CYA move, hope we beat the spread & they pay thru their collective noses.  i'd rather lay odds on john madden

EA Sports performed its yearly simulation of the game on the "Madden" video game, and came up with a 24-20 Steeler win.

The video game simulation has forecast the winner every year since Super Bowl XXXVIII, with the one exception being the Giants' shocking victory over the Patriots in 2008.



Mad Hattered said:


> Whatever!!  I have an even better situation. I'm rooting for the Packers and DW is a big Steelers fan. Pffffft....


 
and we all know the mrs is *never wrong*


----------



## macraven

it's Friday.........................


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> it's Friday.........................


 
the sun is shining and i can actually see some green grass peeking thru the snow

life is good


----------



## macraven

i wouldn't go as far to say that ...............





but, it is not snowing and won't until tomorrow......




no garbage pick up yet this week.
but i did put the reycle bin and trash can out tuesday night.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> the sun is shining and *i can actually see some green grass peeking thru the snow*
> 
> life is good





how did i miss that statement..................


even superman with his xray vision could not see the grass under 6' 5 " snow drifts here in my yard............


----------



## Mad Hattered

No grass to be seen here.  Another 2" of snow tonight and then another storm headed in on Sunday afternoon.  I'm going to blow really really hard, Mac so it doesn't head your way.  I'm going to blow it towards those weird Steelers fans!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

So what's everyone serving on Super Bowl Sunday?  I am helping cook at a big party.  So far we have these menu items:

Rye Bread Pizzas
Jambalaya
Fried Chicken Wings
Atomic Buffalo Turds (cheese stuffed jalapenos wrapped in bacon and smoked for 2 hours)
Chili

I'm doing a different version of the ABTs.  They are called Rattlesnake Tails.  They are Anaheim peppers stuffed with turkey and hot sausage, wrapped in bacon, smoked for 3 hours while basting them with bbq sauce, butter and honey.






I'm also going to grill some Ben Roethlisberger wings.  I call them that because they are marinated in a homemade *jerk* sauce.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> No grass to be seen here.  Another 2" of snow tonight and then another storm headed in on Sunday afternoon.  I'm going to blow really really hard, Mac so it doesn't head your way.  I'm going to blow it towards those weird Steelers fans!!!




again, remember that women are ALWAYS right..so your DW is in the right crowd--Black and Gold...and your copycat Li'l Wayne and his stupid song is just a poor imitation....  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery--and the Terrible Towel is the Boss.--yours is just a smelly rag....




Grass here, but now I'm worried about all of these construction trucks tearing up the softer ground....Nothing is as you ever picture it--is it??

Mac  sending you cyber salt and shovel help


----------



## minniejack

for your listening pleasure 
http://nicepickcowher.com/2011/02/04/soundtrack-of-a-steeler-nation/


----------



## coastermom

Mad Hattered said:


> No grass to be seen here.  Another 2" of snow tonight and then another storm headed in on Sunday afternoon.  I'm going to blow really really hard, Mac so it doesn't head your way.  I'm going to blow it towards those weird Steelers fans!!!



Just keep it away from us in NY !!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> No grass to be seen here.  Another 2" of snow tonight and then another storm headed in on Sunday afternoon.  I'm going to blow really really hard, Mac so it doesn't head your way.  I'm going to blow it towards those weird Steelers fans!!!



blow hard.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> No grass to be seen here. Another 2" of snow tonight and then another storm headed in on Sunday afternoon. I'm going to blow really really hard, Mac so it doesn't head your way. I'm going to blow it towards those weird Steelers fans!!!


 


macraven said:


> blow hard.


 
yinz guys really blow

lil wayne does too with that ripoff...ala those who adopted our terrible towel, he boosted wiz khalifa's black & gold.  Young blood doesn't know any better, needs to listen to his elders






enjoyed a day of reprieve from the weather but MHs crappy weather is supposed to hit tomorrow via sleet storm followed by snow.  Just the thing to put the damper on the me & the mr doing the casino/dinner/clubbing thang we had planned for our anniversary.

still working on the menu for the game.  Remembered to order cupcakes & buns for hoagies.  we do chicken wings pre game & fries/gravy, pierogis if im up for it, then i just keep the munchies a-coming & the cups full.

MJ - thanx for the complilation site but the videos are MIA for me? im partial to the black mahal black, gold & silver lol


----------



## macraven

i need a translator.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

This week has been:

busy
profitable
Glorious

and it's not over yet! 

Working at UO tomorrow. Where? Somewhere fun


----------



## macraven




----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> how did i miss that statement..................
> 
> 
> even superman with his xray vision could not see the grass under 6' 5 " snow drifts here in my yard............



Same here unfortunately!  I was pulling in my driveway today and saw a bit of green sticking up - my first thought was "Wow, is that GRASS I can see?"  Thean I realized it was a bush (probably a couple feet high) finally peeking out of the snow in the middle of the yard.  Yeah, we have a ways to go to the grass itself!

Everyone have a great weekend - going skiing tomorrow up in the UP of Michigan then back of course before Sunday for the game!  Go Pack Go!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Everyone have a great weekend - going skiing tomorrow up in the UP of Michigan then back of course before Sunday for the game! Go Pack Go!!!!


 
where they going?JK don't get snowed in & miss the game!

hoping for a close/good game this time around, no matter who wins - both teams are weiners to have made it this far imo


----------



## Tinker-tude

Sounds like everyone is ready for the big game.

We're always ready! Because we're not football fans and don't watch. 

Mad, the food sounds loverly. Maybe you could combine the pepper recipes and call them Buffalo Tail Turds. My DH LOVES hot food, so I think I want to steal your recipes. Janet, you and the food are invited to my house, too. I haven't had pierogies in a hundred years. Any other chefs I missed? Come on over, I'll be happy to host you!

My youngest son has been showing mild signs of diabetes occasionally over the last six months. It's been with more frequency and severity every day this week. After making more than a dozen phone calls and two trips to offices who wouldn't help us over the last three days, we finally got in to see a pediatrician today who sent us to the hospital for outpatient tests, with orders for the hospital to send the results and a referral to the two endocrinologists my older son and I go to. It seems that if you tell a receptionist that your son is a diabetic who needs treatment and a referral to a specialist, it's no big deal. If you just say he's sick (they're guessing cold or flu), they'll get you in quickly. Makes my blood boil. 

Stay warm, stay safe, stay happy. I think we should all have a pre-game hot cocoa drinking festival tomorrow. Who's in?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Yay, us!  We awoke to over 4" of snow today.  Damn, forecasters!

I, too hope for a good game tomorrow.  I just like throwing stuff around.  My team sucked it up this year and didn't come close to making it to the big game.  I think I'm just tired of shoveling.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Same here unfortunately!  I was pulling in my driveway today and saw a bit of green sticking up - my first thought was "Wow, is that GRASS I can see?"  Thean I realized it was a bush (probably a couple feet high) finally peeking out of the snow in the middle of the yard.  Yeah, we have a ways to go to the grass itself!
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend - going skiing tomorrow up in the UP of Michigan then back of course before Sunday for the game!  Go Pack Go!!!!




have fun in the UP.  i know you will be back for kick off time.
mr mac just came back from there a week ago.
he cross country skies.


i had to laugh about the bush.
there is no way you could have a view of the ground yet....

hey, are youse gonna do a trip report for us?
we wanna hear about all the fun and if there were many crowds at the motherland when you went.



keishashadow said:


> where they going?JK *don't get snowed in & miss the game!*
> 
> hoping for a close/good game this time around, no matter who wins - both teams are weiners to have made it this far imo




knowing marcie, she would ski to the closest tv in order to watch her game on sunday.
i mean come on, if someone wears a 'cheese head hat' to the motherland, you know they are a die hard fan.......



Tinker-tude said:


> Sounds like everyone is ready for the big game.
> 
> We're always ready! Because we're not football fans and don't watch.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son has been showing mild signs of diabetes occasionally over the last six months. It's been with more frequency and severity every day this week. After making more than a dozen phone calls and two trips to offices who wouldn't help us over the last three days, we finally got in to see a pediatrician today who sent us to the hospital for outpatient tests, with orders for the hospital to send the results and a referral to the two endocrinologists my older son and I go to. It seems that if you tell a receptionist that your son is a diabetic who needs treatment and a referral to a specialist, it's no big deal. If you just say he's sick (they're guessing cold or flu), they'll get you in quickly. Makes my blood boil.



oh my goodness.
keeping you in my prayers for your son.
i am sure this is difficult for youse.





Mad Hattered said:


> Yay, us!  We awoke to over 4" of snow today.  Damn, forecasters!
> 
> I, too hope for a good game tomorrow.  I just like throwing stuff around.  My team sucked it up this year and didn't come close to making it to the big game.  *I think I'm just tired of shoveling.*




eh, the snow season is over yet...........

make a bet with the wife.
the loser gets to do the shoveling for all of 2011.


yea, when the bears stunk up the game, i was out of it.
will watch the commercials only and the special Glee show after the game.


----------



## minniejack

just got home from Pittsburgh--that place is a mad house today--I wonder why?

Had to get DS a new Steelers Jersey from the Steeler's store--one busy place.  Of course, he doesn't want one from all of the street vendors all over the place.  Gotta be official now that he's a teenager--I remember the days when you could tell the kid it was official and he'd never know the difference--those were the days.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> oh my goodness.
> keeping you in my prayers for your son.
> i am sure this is difficult for youse.




Thanks, Mac. We really appreciate that. We had a scary morning/afternoon, but he showed some improvement this evening. We're hoping we can avoid the hospital at least until we get the results back and we have an endocrinologist lined up. I'm packing a bag just in case he takes a turn for the worse again.


----------



## minniejack

Tink.  Good Luck with your son.

Look into adding chlorella to his diet--good for anybody, but it is supposed to help with diabetics.  You can find on amazon or GNC.  Spirulina is a good choice, too--I take caplets in both, cause I'm not sure I could handle the powder form.  My DH's sugar numbers have been borderline diabetic for years and he added these to his diet and his numbers at Christmas were all normal--not sure if it was that or something else.

Here are just a couple of links--there are a gazillion out there:

http://www.naturalnews.com/028017_chlorella_diabetes.html
http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-27.html
http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10308


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> just got home from Pittsburgh--*that place is a mad house today-*-I wonder why?
> 
> Had to get DS a new Steelers Jersey from the Steeler's store--one busy place. Of course, he doesn't want one from all of the street vendors all over the place. Gotta be official now that he's a teenager--I remember the days when you could tell the kid it was official and he'd never know the difference--those were the days.


 
we're nutz to begin withadd in a big game & it's time to bar the windows...speaking of I noticed they were putting up the no parking signs on northside & strip last night.   They're supposed to try & keep the more stoopid fans from burning down the house tonight once game is over.

made it to casino yesterday, nearly everybody had on black & gold & lots of spontaneous chanting, lots of fun & we won enough to have a nice dinner/drinks & still have seed money for the next junket

tink scary, good luck to your DS

im stuffed already from all the munchies, no counting calories today, tomorrow we die-t.

sympathies to yinz guys with all the white stuff, it was a year ago today we had our own snowmagedon (24 inches)


----------



## minniejack

Stupid Green Bay.  MH, my DH was right with you...I'm thinking about making him sleep on the couch.

Good game, though.  Tight.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Stupid Green Bay.  MH, my DH was right with you...I'm thinking about making him sleep on the couch.
> 
> Good game, though.  Tight.



*Just back from a Super Bowl party.I knew Green Bay would take the Lombardi to it's home!!

It was a nail biter to the end,but the Pack gotter-done*


----------



## marciemi

GO PACK GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But you knew I'd say that!


----------



## KStarfish82

Congrats to the Packers!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> GO PACK GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But you knew I'd say that!



eh marcie, the game was already over by the time you posted the rah rah for them............



i was ticked i had to wait forever for all the hype to be over in order to watch Glee tonight.....


katy, long time no see.
come back again and visit.


----------



## marciemi

Well, what was I supposed to say?  

"Went Pack Went" just doesn't have the same ring!


----------



## minniejack

You guys better have a lot of postings--I don't want to see that Go Pack Go at the top of my screen for the next two weeks....


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Well, what was I supposed to say?
> 
> "Went Pack Went" just doesn't have the same ring!


 
Congratulations to your team marci!

can't say the game was good, more of the lesser of 2 evils as imo neither team had their A game on, but yinz guys managed to capitalize on our mistakes & that's all it takes sometimes.  Just think, if next season is cancelled due to labor dispute, you could have the trophy for 2 years.

my youngest DS suddenly got really sick last night & still is, dr;s office sez stomach flu.  can't imagine how a person can upchuck for almost 12 hours, doesn't look dehydrated yet.


----------



## minniejack

you guys are killing me here...aren't you??

DD's teacher said that it looked to her that Christina Aguilerra had a few too many before she sang...could be...she has sung the anthem many times in her career before this: for the Steelers, the Penguins...


----------



## KStarfish82

Mac, didn't know you were a GLEE fan!  LOVE THIS SHOW...in fact listening to "Marry You" right now!


----------



## macraven

for the record, i live and breathe Glee.

last year at the motherland, i arranged my evening around tuesday night episode of Glee..............was in my room and front of the television, even turned my cell phone off while Glee was on..........


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> for the record, i live and breathe Glee.







macraven said:


> last year at the motherland, i arranged my evening around tuesday night episode of Glee..............was in my room and front of the television, even turned my cell phone off while Glee was on..........


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> my youngest DS suddenly got really sick last night & still is, dr;s office sez stomach flu.  can't imagine how a person can upchuck for almost 12 hours, doesn't look dehydrated yet.



you must've sent my way.  DH has it now....

I don't want it!!!


----------



## minniejack

Morons who don't think...

Go to pick DS's contacts--called several times because they should've been here weeks ago.  They never called.  Called today and many days before this and guess what?--they've been there for who knows how long.  On top of it, they only ordered 6 months worth--they always order a whole year and I pay the difference on the insurance.  Did they call or just order?  Did they really think that 6 months worth would cut it?? Now, another half hour trip to pick up the remainder. Also, when I called back to verify the 2012 apptment--they never even put it in the book in the first place--and this place you need to set the appointment up a year in advance or you don't get in for months....  And this is what is crazy...I have to go to Ohio to order from this doctor for my insurance to pay, but he has an office 5 minutes from my house here in West Virginia.  Does that even begin to make sense??

But hey...the deck and patio are coming along great--the Jacuzzi is ordered and I'm ready to dive in.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> for the record, i live and breathe Glee.
> 
> last year at the motherland, i arranged my evening around tuesday night episode of Glee..............was in my room and front of the television, even turned my cell phone off while Glee was on..........



*I'm surprised I have not seen ya post on the Glee thread on the community boards.They are some Glee'aholics overthere.

Myself can't stand any musicals at all.But DW makes me suffer thru this and American Idol weekly.I kinda watch AI now they got Steven Tyler as a judge.

MJ,tell us when the patio party is,in the summer of coarse!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Sweet game!  Sorry I'm late to the party. I thought it was a decent game....the ball just bounced the Pack's way that night. Christina and the BEP were embarrassing.

Minnie.....no diving!  It may be cool, but I guarantee it doesn't have a 10' deep side! 

Sending good vibes to Tink and her son. 

Dana and I are total gLeeks!  We also watch AI.  I actually like Steven on there this year. Way more than I thought I would.  I love it when he plays a beat or hums or whatnot.  Dana said that would be totally distracting....I strongly disagree!

Off to Disney Left in a week.  Kinda pissed that the weather has been in the upper 70's and sunshine all this week and there's a chance of rain and highs in the 60's next week. Oh well.....we'll make the most of it.  It does beat our low of 3 degrees tonight.


----------



## minniejack

Spring where are you???!!!


----------



## macraven

it is -6 right now.
and that is without the wind chill.......


spring should arrive in june this year.


----------



## keishashadow

MH im so jealous, where r u staying?



minniejack said:


> you must've sent my way. DH has it now....


 
yikes!  my DS went back to school today, just started to eat solid food yesterday, he lost 12 pounds.



minniejack said:


> *Morons who don't think*...
> 
> But hey...the deck and patio are coming along great--the Jacuzzi is ordered and I'm ready to dive in.


 
would that be an oxymoron

perfect weather for hot tub



macraven said:


> *it is -6 right now*.
> and that is without the wind chill.......
> 
> 
> spring should arrive in june this year.


 
not supposed to break (positive) 6 degrees here today, that's cold enough for me.  my car sitting outside which hadn't been turned over in 3 days (duh)
  made the sickest sound this am when turning it over

im not a gleek, sometimes fast forward to get to the songs, thought that sunday's show wasn't one of their finest.

have a good one all


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're staying at The Candy Cane Inn, Keisha.  It looks like the rain has been pushed out a couple of the days we're there.  Maybe by next week it will have pushed off until the following week!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> yikes!  my DS went back to school today, just started to eat solid food yesterday, he lost 12 pounds.




I think DH actually had an anaphylactic episode from one of the meds he took--hives, the works--not a pretty site.  He went back to work, but he has to have a colonoscopy tomorrow--should be cleaned out and ready for it...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Off to Disney Left in a week.  Kinda pissed that the weather has been in the upper 70's and sunshine all this week and there's a chance of rain and highs in the 60's next week. Oh well.....we'll make the most of it.  It does beat our low of 3 degrees tonight.



Lucky duckies!!! 



macraven said:


> it is -6 right now.
> and that is without the wind chill.......
> 
> spring should arrive in june this year.


 ... wow ... can't believe we're actually warmer than youse guys ...   right now, it's 2°C (36°F) and as soon as Lee gets home from court we're heading out for a walk it's so nice


----------



## coastermom

Hey everyone .. Been Busy here all week worked all three days that I sub ... the had to take the car to the shop .. NOT good news there 100 to help the problem but if it continues it could be a 1,000 fix ... I am NOT HAPPY !! This comes on top of bad news at Hubby's job and lots of stress ... 



We did get I PHONES though WHOOO We have been waiting for a long time for Verizon to get them and i am HOOKED already !! LOL it is very sad that it takes such a short time to get HOOKED ! 

Hope everyone is good !


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> We're staying at The Candy Cane Inn, Keisha. It looks like the rain has been pushed out a couple of the days we're there. Maybe by next week it will have pushed off until the following week!


 
it never rains in CA, take heart, it'll keep the locals away.

before i snagged a deal @ DLH, i was torn between your hotel, the portofino and the hojo.  Did u make a ressie for blue bayou? our fav dining experience anywhere @ disney thus far.  if so, try to get earliest lunch slot & hold out for water-side table lol.

car troubles, colonoscopiessame for iphone if you don't get a big enough data plan.


----------



## minniejack

no scope for DH...dr doesn't want to risk it w/hubbies flu symptoms.

so yay...actually spend his scheduled day off and go somewhere--I'm thinking Amish country to pick up a table that we had ordered.  or just sleep....


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> it is -6 right now.
> and that is without the wind chill.......
> 
> 
> spring should arrive in june this year.



Currently -16 here without the windchill. However, the forecast for last night was a low of 5.  Personally I think being off by 21 degrees is a pretty big margin of error!!


----------



## keishashadow

head on east!  we're supposed to break 50 degrees by end of next week maybe the rodent was right re early spring!

have a good weekend all


----------



## minniejack

the only good thing about winter is the 2 hr school delays...


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, Northeners!! You can stop sending us the snow now!!  I miss my homies!! Happy (early) Valentine's Day!! Going to St. Louis in April instead of going to Florida scared1. I know its blasphemy, but I need a break on my wallet!  Also moved recently, finally. Its my first very own apartment. Well, mine and Frank's.  Hope all of ya'll are well!


----------



## macraven

hello homie andy..........i like your new avator picture.
it makes you look so skinny being squeezed in the middle by the characters.
(who are some of my favs btw)

i love st louis, originally from that area.
worked in st louis for years and then lived on the east side /illinois.

you will have a very nice spring when down there.



hey, do you still have my socks...................


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hello homie andy..........i like your new avator picture.
> it makes you look so skinny being squeezed in the middle by the characters.
> (who are some of my favs btw)
> 
> i love st louis, originally from that area.
> worked in st louis for years and then lived on the east side /illinois.
> 
> you will have a very nice spring when down there.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, do you still have my socks...................



I totally forgot about that! They might be somewhere, but I loose socks easily.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I totally forgot about that! They might be somewhere, but I loose socks easily.









eh, don't want them back.
consider them a valentines gift to youse.................


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Going to St. Louis in April instead of going to Florida scared1. I know its blasphemy



Hey, now!


----------



## RAPstar

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey, now!



Just blaspehmy that I'm not going to Uni/Disney. I'm really excited about going to St. Louis. We're really excited about going to City Museum and seeing Next to Normal


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## marciemi

Andy - just for you from another friend of mine in Texas:


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Ok, Northeners!! You can stop sending us the snow now!!


No way ... we love sharing with our homies!!!  

We've actually had some warmer weather over the past couple weeks and about 1/3 of all the snow we received has melted ... Lee and I have even been out for a few walks over the last few weeks.  



RAPstar said:


> Going to St. Louis in April instead of going to Florida scared1. I know its blasphemy, but I need a break on my wallet!


At least you're getting away for a few days ... we're off to Burbank in April for Monsterpalooza (and Universal Hollywood ) 
... then heading back to Orlando in May


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Just blaspehmy that I'm not going to Uni/Disney. I'm really excited about going to St. Louis. We're really excited about going to City Museum and seeing Next to Normal



I see that NTN is showing at the Fox Theater while you're here.  Do you have any clue how beautiful that theater is?!  This should give you something to look forward to....these are totally untouched...












Check out this Flickr photostream.  Talk about wicked.  Some of these used a fish eye lens for effect, but the lighting is untouched. These are not photoshopped either.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24435379@N08/4272851818/in/photostream/


----------



## xApril

I think the Mardi Gras parade is pretty nice this year.


----------



## macraven

someday i will hit the park for that event


----------



## xApril

macraven said:


> someday i will hit the park for that event


It is a nice way to pass the time until HHN.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> I see that NTN is showing at the Fox Theater while you're here.  Do you have any clue how beautiful that theater is?!  This should give you something to look forward to....these are totally untouched...
> 
> Check out this Flickr photostream.  Talk about wicked.  Some of these used a fish eye lens for effect, but the lighting is untouched. These are not photoshopped either.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24435379@N08/4272851818/in/photostream/






... now that is one beautiful theatre!!!

◄-- oh, and check out our post count by the way ...


----------



## macraven

congrats!


smells like a party coming your way.

_5-0-0-0.......kewl_


----------



## minniejack




----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> someday i will hit the park for that event


 
me too, although im not showing anything for cheap bling

marci - amatuers

bonny - congrats to u, post more it's been a long boring winter

Happy Valentines Day & my anniversary - 19 big ones. For those of you that may be scrambling for a last minute present, forget roses & candy...i'll hook u up with a roach (or two)






 only $10 donation to a good cause to name one in honor of your beloved http://www.bronxzoo.com/name-a-roach/

ain't love grand?


----------



## minniejack

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## macraven

_happy anniversary 
wishing youse the best today._





our lovebirds......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> Happy Valentines Day & my anniversary - 19 big ones.




HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!

oh and ...


----------



## keishashadow

lol, in our house more like 'dis...


thanks, just polished off 'romantic' dinner of chinese takeout


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> lol, in our house more like 'dis...
> 
> 
> thanks, just polished off 'romantic' dinner of chinese takeout



Happy Anniversary, Keisha! Youre Valentine meal sounds almost as romantic as the frozen Connie's pizza we'll be enjoying later tonight.   We do have some bag salad and a couple bottles of wine to dress it up a bit! 

We enjoyed a nice meal yesterday.  It actually got up to 65  so I broke out the charcoal grill and did NY Strips,a HUGE lobster tail (that we split) and some fresh asparagus.  It was quite tasty.

We don't really celebrate VD (or any other STD for that matter).  We have DLR in two days so that's our celebration. But the weather is supposed to suck big ones while we're there!!  Pfffft.....beats work though. 

We woke up this morning and said....Uggghh....Mondays suck.  Happy sucky Monday. Not enough love in this world to make me feel better about having to go to work. It was just another "Monday" 

Ron Burgundy can best sum it up....


----------



## macraven

there you go bragging again about your heat way, mad hattered.......




what! 
you don't grill when it is minus degrees and 2 feet of snow...

i grill year round.
i shovel a path to the grill and use it..........


i cook a lot of different foods on the grill.


when it is hot in the summer, i use the grill with hood to bake pizza.
i don't want my kitchen heating up anymore than it has to.


dl,
you are a lucky ducky.
so, since you have a sucky monday, you have a great wednesday ahead for your cali trip.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> there you go bragging again about your heat way, mad hattered.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what!
> you don't grill when it is minus degrees and 2 feet of snow...
> 
> i grill year round.
> i shovel a path to the grill and use it..........
> 
> 
> i cook a lot of different foods on the grill.
> 
> 
> when it is hot in the summer, i use the grill with hood to bake pizza.
> i don't want my kitchen heating up anymore than it has to.
> 
> 
> dl,
> you are a lucky ducky.
> so, since you have a sucky monday, you have a great wednesday ahead for your cali trip.



Oh, don't get me wrong, Mac.  I grill year round, as well.  I actually had the grill sitting atop 4 inches of solid ice yesterday.  In the spring, summer and fall months I do 90% of all cooking (and I cook all the meals in our house) outside on the grill or in one of my 4 smokers.

I grill pizzas, salad, veggies to either eat or puree for a sauce, fish, shellfish, wings, beer can chicken, stuffed pork tenderloin.....you name it!  About the only thing I haven't grilled is ice cream.  But I'm thinking about smoking it with some pecan wood and then refreezing it!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> About the only thing I haven't grilled is ice cream.  But I'm thinking about smoking it with some pecan wood and then refreezing it!



*Humm,if they can deep fry it,why not grill it??

Could be the next Ben & Jerry's new flavor!!!*


----------



## minniejack

MH--I'm right with you.  I had my grill goin' with some tasty store bought steaks--not the usual that my father-in-law raises that has all of the tasty fat trimmed off.  These were artery clogging beasties.  Yummmm.


Oh and I can't wait until tomorrow.  DH will be out of town--a full night's sleep.


----------



## macraven

i know exactly what you mean................

have fun .....sleep without sound effects all night long.

don't share the big bed with kids or the cats and dogs.....


----------



## keishashadow

morning all! 

MH rain, rain, go away

on sunday, i boiled up a couple lobster tails while mr was sent out on long trek to the grill to handle the steaks. Our grill is semi new, and I went out to fire it up before he got home from work. I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't ignite...turned out there were dead AAA batteries involved...who knew a grill takes batteries?

anybody have any experience with Spirt air? they came to town & i snagged ridiculously cheap flights to Myrtle Beach end of June. Appears they take nickle & diming to a new level, but even accounting for all the various charges, several hundred $ less than the other airlines on that route. Also booked hotel via lastminutetravel, 75% off current best available rate...another provider i've never used (hope the hotel honors the res or we'll be sleeping under the pier)

good day all


----------



## macraven

i used spirit for 6 years on trips to orlando.

i quit using them when they changed their system of membership cost for the $9 flights.

at the end, you have to figure out if you are saving money by using them.
they do have add on charges.

i didn't have any issues with flight changes.
they were fine to use when i did book with them.

bare basics.
not great seats, tight fit and very little service.

but, i have no complaints.

just find other airlines much cheaper for me now.


----------



## keishashadow

TU mac, guess i better go on the spirit diet to fit in the seat lol  smaller plane than im used to flying (airbus?) long as it's not a prop plane.  _anything_ beats a 12 hour car trip


----------



## minniejack

Hey when are you going?  We are thinking the usual last of July or try 2nd week of June this year.  We usually stay upper Myrtle almost North Myrtle.

I definitely can't wait for a full night's sleep.  Phone was ringing at 2:30 this morning; the mine called the house and not his cell--I can sleep through his cell phone calls, but not the house calls.  Wouldn't you know it that, of all times, there wasn't a phone in the bedroom?  They were all downstairs and with him still getting over the flu--he didn't even hear it ring.


----------



## minniejack

never mind--lack of sleep--I see the end of June


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Hey when are you going? We are thinking the usual last of July or try 2nd week of June this year. We usually stay upper Myrtle almost North Myrtle.
> 
> I definitely can't wait for a full night's sleep.


 
take 2 benedryl & post in the morning

it's def less crowded/expensive mid june or august.  i hope we'll just miss the 4th of july crowd coming in the saturday we leave.

we prefer either far south (landmark down to coral reef) or north (montery bay & further north) end too, but i couldn't pass up OF room for $31 night @ the westgate (old holiday inn directly across from the family kingdom park...yep, we'll be keeping late hours until the park closes).


----------



## macraven

i'll play ketchup here later.  just now home.

spent the day with the parental units.



GLEE is on very soon....................


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> TU mac, guess i better go on the spirit diet to fit in the seat lol  smaller plane than im used to flying (airbus?) long as it's not a prop plane.  _anything_ beats a 12 hour car trip



When we head down to Orlando, our flights from Edmonton to Minneapolis are usually on the CRJs (I call them puddle jumpers ) ... Lee's problem with the economy seats isn't his weight, but his wide shoulders.  We find the CRJs have a bit more room for us as the seats are only 2 x 2 and if we put the armrest up between us, we're much more comfortable.  We do try and upgrade to 1st class with miles when we can though


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> CRJs (I call them puddle jumpers ) ...



That's what I call them!!  I've flown them from Portland to Redmond, OR.  I don't like those things.

We've got everything packed up except for the raincoats I'm Scotch Guarding in the garage.  Flight is at 6:10 am with a 1 hour layover at O'hare.(  at Mac) and arrive in Anaheim at 10:45 am local time.

We have dinner reservations at Catal and Uva Bar in DTD tomorrow night.

http://www.patinagroup.com/restaurant.php?restaurants_id=52

The way I look at it.....the rain can't hurt me on Space Mountain!

Besides.......you never know?






(photo courtesy of Disneyland 1951 from the DLR Dis boards)


----------



## keishashadow

guess i'll be more white knuckle than usually in June thanx for the info, i guess

MH enjoy your trip, don't forget the pics...alice in wonderland or mr toad would do just fine for me

good day all


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

Thanks for all the good wishes and mummy dust for the kiddo. He's adapting to his diabetes treatments very well, thank you!

We're having some very warm weather interspersed with very cold weather. It must be February or something. Today it's supposed to get up to 70-something! 
Now we just hope we don't have tornadoes because of it. 

Mac, hope the parental units are doing well. I'm glad they're closeby now.

We're probably switching to year round homeschooling. Shorter more frequent breaks work out better for us. In March we have a  convention in Memphis for three days. In April we have an autism training convention. In late April, we're going to Dollywood for a three day weekend. In May or June, we're probably going to Asheville, NC. And then there are other training conventions for autism and homeschool I keep hearing about that aren't cemented on the calendar. There are so many places too see and things to do within a relatively short distance, and we've never done any of them. Besides that, it's just fun to have a bunch of long weekends instead of spending all the allotted vacation time for the year in two places. Here's to spreading the joy!


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and mummy dust for the kiddo. He's adapting to his diabetes treatments very well, thank you!
> 
> We're having some very warm weather interspersed with very cold weather. It must be February or something. Today it's supposed to get up to 70-something!
> Now we just hope we don't have tornadoes because of it.
> 
> Mac, hope the parental units are doing well. I'm glad they're closeby now.
> 
> We're probably switching to year round homeschooling. Shorter more frequent breaks work out better for us. In March we have a  convention in Memphis for three days. In April we have an autism training convention. In late April, we're going to Dollywood for a three day weekend. In May or June, we're probably going to Asheville, NC. And then there are other training conventions for autism and homeschool I keep hearing about that aren't cemented on the calendar. There are so many places too see and things to do within a relatively short distance, and we've never done any of them. Besides that, it's just fun to have a bunch of long weekends instead of spending all the allotted vacation time for the year in two places. Here's to spreading the joy!


  Tink   Hats off to you.  I don't think I could ever homeschool.  I'm ready to eat my young as it is with a 7 hr break from them.


no full sleep for me even with DH gone... the mine still called the house at midnight...Come on--he's 7 hrs away--call his cell....Do I heard the word moron again???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> That's what I call them!!  I've flown them from Portland to Redmond, OR.  I don't like those things.





keishashadow said:


> guess i'll be more white knuckle than usually in June thanx for the info, i guess


 Could be worse ... you could have to fly in one of these puppies ...


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> That's what I call them!!  I've flown them from Portland to Redmond, OR.  I don't like those things.
> 
> We've got everything packed up except for the raincoats I'm Scotch Guarding in the garage.  Flight is at 6:10 am with a 1 hour layover at O'hare.(  at Mac) and arrive in Anaheim at 10:45 am local time.
> 
> We have dinner reservations at Catal and Uva Bar in DTD tomorrow night.
> 
> http://www.patinagroup.com/restaurant.php?restaurants_id=52
> 
> The way I look at it.....the rain can't hurt me on Space Mountain!
> 
> Besides.......you never know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of Disneyland 1951 from the DLR Dis boards)



MH hope you're having fun and enjoying your fabulous dinner

Man you sure know how to post those food porn pics and make a person hungry.


----------



## macraven

mr mad is now in DL.......

i know he will bring back wonderful pictures.

sorry i missed his send off.

i heard it was 75 degrees in st louis wednesday.




tink, thanks for sharing how things are going with your son and family.
you are such a great mom.

miss thug, i could start calling your house during the night.
that is if you miss those late calls for your hubby while he is away.

bonnie, you are braver than me.
i would not fly in one of those sardine cans.

in fact, twice i flew into ok city airport and rented a car to drive the 90 miles to lawton instead of taking one of those 6-8 seated hoppers there...


----------



## macraven

time to get up....

it is morning time....


----------



## keishashadow

hi tink - sounds like u have a very busy year ahead



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Could be worse ... you could have to fly in one of these puppies ...


 





 i'd have to drink & fly to board that plane lol

yabba, dabba doooo, i've found actual picture of spirit's planes





mac - u seeing any green stuff yet?  supposed to break the 60 degree threshold today hereshould melt the last bits of snow.  thank you ground hog.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> i'd have to drink & fly to board that plane lol



Or you could fly in something like this ... 







You can view the whole slideshow here - there are some that are nicer than our house!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Or you could fly in something like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can view the whole slideshow here - there are some that are nicer than our house!!



*Now I always said my feet won't leave the ground if I can drive there.But,that picture I would fly around the world in that.Well as long as they gotta alot of booze to keep my mind off of bieng 35k off the ground!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

nice to see that the high oil prices are getting somebody a sweet ride

not

let's hope the prince of brunei enjoys it, he could be next in chain to topple.


----------



## minniejack

I'm a little bit happy about the oil prices...oil goes up--coal prices go up.  

Power went out right when I had something in the microwave and the oven.  I went to check out the power and told the kids to hurry up and eat while it's somewhat warm.  Then DD looks out the kitchen and yell's fire!  The hillside behind my neighbor's house was on fire and heading our way.  A tree had fallen on the lines--so glad that it was somewhat warm tonight and that the ground was wet or it could've been so much worse.  

But what is irritating was that the power company, AEP, pays Asplundh, the tree service, to remove trees and they had all of these trees marked to trim.  They worked for one week right after Christmas and removed just measly branches--nothing obviously that needed removed.  Then, I saw the men sitting every day in their trucks on the turn for the entire month of January--never getting out of their trucks.  Now, you could say it was cold, but, gee, the guys have been working in the same cold weather on my project.  I saw this same outfit hiding in their trucks behind a school in the summer.  And people wonder why we have to pay high prices for things.


----------



## macraven

Ms THUG, glad your house was safe from the fire....


_i bet you don't have any marshmellows in your cabinets......._


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> Ms THUG, glad your house was safe from the fire....
> 
> 
> _i bet you don't have any marshmellows in your cabinets......._



Me and DD are the marshmallow roasting queens--I mean, it IS a food group in itself.  I don't think the firemen thought it was funny when I told her to go grab a bag.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonnie, you are braver than me.
> i would not fly in one of those sardine cans.
> 
> in fact, twice i flew into ok city airport and rented a car to drive the 90 miles to lawton instead of taking one of those 6-8 seated hoppers there...


I've only had to fly in one of those once when I had to fly up North to do interviews for the company I was working for.  Most of our flights from Edmonton to Minneapolis are in the CRJs like this one


----------



## marciemi

Or you could travel on one of these, my son's normal mode of transport these days!  And he just found out today that he'll get to jump out of them as well this summer!


----------



## keishashadow

wonder if they still yell Geronimo before taking that big 1st step

mj OMG, good thing it wasn't summer with dry grass  

kid #2 down with the flu, guess we'll find out if tamiflu works or not


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're back............







Just sayin'


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> We're back............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


----------



## marciemi

Look - the snow was ALMOST gone!  We could see the grass!  Lots of it!!  

Of course that was before this current blizzard  - expecting over a foot - it's been snowing most of the day and still going strong.  Don't have any idea how much we've gotten though since it's been blowing so much.  On the back porch, I can't even see the steps into the house any more, but in the front I can still see the sidewalk!  Already called a snow day for tomorrow - if only that were true for work as well!


----------



## macraven

marcie, i feel bad for you with the new storm.

i feel even worse for me as we are to get it later tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

we're only supposed to get 2 - 4 inches & most should melt as the ground is still warm from the near 70 degree temps last week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're waaay overdue to get pummeled here, have been dodging all the big storms thus far, not that im complianing hee hee

MH welcome home, nice start to the pics

hut hut, the week beckons


----------



## minniejack

MH...the mouse is nice...but food pics are nicer  

Marcie Keep it in Canada

Janet  Only 2-4?  I haven't been paying attention to weather reports.  Wouldn't you know that this didn't happen over the weekend--since they've had 4 days off? 

Me and DH went to see David Garrett again last night in Pittsburgh. http://www.david-garrett.com/   The guy is hot AND awesome.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> we're only supposed to get 2 - 4 inches & most should melt as *the ground is still warm from the near 70 degree temps last *week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waaay overdue to get pummeled here, have been dodging all the big storms thus far, not that im complianing hee hee
> 
> 
> hut hut, the week beckons




what do youse mean............70 last week.......

i wanna move next door to you if it is that warm and lovely over there..


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> Marcie Keep it in Canada.



Hey, I'm not in Canada!  Do I need to post another huge GO PACK GO?!  

Not too bad, but a lot of blowing made it kind of a mess around here.  Think we're back to normal again.  Hoping that's the last one of the season!  Maybe?  

To answer someone's question way back, I am working on a trip report and so far am nearly halfway done, but need to upload pics, etc. before I actually post it.  I'll let you guys know as soon as I finally get to that point!


----------



## minniejack

I don't know what I was thinking--snow...i.e. Canada???

And hmmmmm NO to the question that I will not repeat in typing...bad luck

Yuppp....we had 70 degress and now 8" predicted for tonight by midnight.  

I took DD up to Pittsburgh for some new tennis junk and it started spitting snow, so I said let's go wait it out in Starbucks...then I looked again and said we'd better go....looks like they'd have had to make us start handing out coffee if we had waited.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hey, I'm not in Canada!  Do I need to post another huge GO PACK GO?!
> 
> Not too bad, but a lot of blowing made it kind of a mess around here.  Think we're back to normal again.  Hoping that's the last one of the season!  Maybe?
> 
> To answer someone's question way back, I am working on a trip report and so far am nearly halfway done, but need to upload pics, etc. before I actually post it.  I'll let you guys know as soon as I finally get to that point!




i did it for you......


----------



## coastermom

Hello ALL 

Back from being busy again !! 

Went to see JEFF DUNHAM in NJ last week .. If you dont know who he is Youtube him he is amazingly funny ...

My sister had a baby  First baby for her we are all thrilled ... Little Tom is doing well and now we get to DOG SIT till they come home from  the hospital ! This is fun .. My son either loves the dog or hates her .. depending on what the dog is doing and if the Wii is on ..

OFF from school all week  for Presidents week which they gave us so much school work it is like the kids should have just stayed in school ... but I am off from work so all is good !! 

Off to go get something done with my time !! Like Facebook or Angry Birds .. which is on the i-phone I got and I am like crazy about this game I cant stop playing UGH 

No snow here a dusting this morning but I hope that is all we see for a long time ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> MH...the mouse is nice...but food pics are nicer



Ok....well since you asked nicely. 

The first night we ate in DTD at Catal Restaurant and Uva Bar...


----------



## Mad Hattered

For my appetizer I chose the Roasted pork belly with poached quince, arugula, chestnut chips, quince vinegar, pressure cooked mustard seeds...






Dana chose the Warm piquillo peppers stuffed with goat cheese, toasted pinenuts, golden raisins, Pedro Ximenez vinegar...






I just have to say YUCK to hers!  I hate goat cheese with a passion.  I tasted a microscopic bite.....nuff said.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Oh yeah.....at the beginning we had bread with some awesome balsamic vinegar...






For my main course I chose Braised Angus short ribs, Spanish beans, braised wild mushrooms, green onions, apple wood smoked bacon.  Sorry for the crappy pic.  I was still shaking from that earlier goat cheese incident!






It was good but I would definitely choose another entree if I were to eat there again.

Dana chose Diver scallops with roasted sweet potato, escarole, foie gras, Pedro Ximenez wine reduction.  Hers was awesome except for the foie gras.  Neither of us had tried that before.....we can now check that off the bucket list. 






Overall we really enjoyed the dinner although it was quite pricey.  It was a nice way to start the trip.


----------



## macraven

i have no idea on half of the stuff you ate.........


_foie gras.
i have no clue on what it looks like._


i don't get out enough.




loving your pictures though!


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i have no idea on half of the stuff you ate.........
> 
> 
> _foie gras.
> i have no clue on what it looks like._
> 
> 
> i don't get out enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving your pictures though!



Thanks, Mac.  I've got more ready to upload.  As far as Foie Gras goes.....it's that little piece of meat on top of the cabbage rolls.  It's goose liver and I don't understand the hype.


----------



## minniejack

Aww mac, the pain...

Yay food porn...those pics look simply divine...


----------



## Mad Hattered

On Thursday morning we headed out to the parks.  It was a simple 10 minute walk from our door to the gates of Disneyland or California Adventure.

We stopped and got a cheap breakfast at the restaurant in the Anaheim Plaza hotel which was caddy corner and across the street from us.  We popped in there and had 2 eggs, 2 sausages, hash browns, 2 pieces of bacon and toast for $5.00.  It was quick, cheap and got something in our tummies.

We arrived at the gates at 9:00 am only to realize it was Magic Mornings (that's what they call them there).  We couldn't get into the parks until 10 and cringed at the crowds lining up.






The line was backed all the way up to the other park and 10 rows wide.





Eventually the sucky normal people got to get in line.  I don't think I've ever seen a clock move slower.  And then once you're in it's like....what time is it already?!


----------



## Mad Hattered

My first pic inside the park was of Walt's apartment above the firehouse...






We finally made our way up Main Street.  They were doing construction on the trolley tracks....hence the obstruction.  This was gone on Friday....and so was the sun...






Eventually we made our way up to the hub.  Seriously, Dana laughed out loud as we were walking up toward the "castle".  She was shocked at just how small it was compared to the MK.  I had warned her...but until you see it for yourself for the first time after growing up at WDW...you really can't imagine it. I was starting to feel bad for the "tiny castle" because she was verbally assaulting that thing!  Not where other people could hear....it was quite entertaining! 






After eventually leaving the "tiny castle" alone, things only went up from there...


----------



## Mad Hattered

The very first ride we did was Indiana Jones.  I thought this was cool on my one and only visit to DL years ago...and Dana totally agreed.  Her exact words were "I can't believe WDW doesn't have this ride...WTH?"  I tried to take pics in there but no luck.  They came out like crap.  We ended up riding this 5 times on our trip.  It, and Space Mountain are by far the most popular rides at DL.

We then worked our way over to New Orleans to do POTC.  Their version is MUCH better than the WDW version.  Also, their SM blows WDW out of the water...not even close!!!  You sit side by side and the effects, speakers in the seats and smoothness are "worlds" apart from the other.
















The Haunted Mansion looks very different.  I give the edge to WDW on this one.  Their recent update pushes it over the edge IMO...


----------



## Mad Hattered

We made our way over to Fantasy Land...






Where we rode some old classics...






And how appropriate was our car for Snow White?


----------



## Mad Hattered

We had dinner reservations in the other park at 5:30 so we headed there.  We ate at Ariel's Grotto which came with a special reserved viewing area for World of Color (only the most awesome show Disney has EVER put on, IMO and think WDW will have it soon).  It was a fixed menu and was $40 pp.  The food was "good" but it was more about the viewing area for us.






Which was located in the Paradise Pier section of DCA...


----------



## macraven

i love your pictures!

the castle.....
first time i have seen a pic of it.
it looks beautiful.


keep posting away Mr Mad....


----------



## Mad Hattered

You had a choice of two appetizer towers, and entree choice and a fixed dessert plate.






We "chose" the app tower that included shellfish and clams and were brought the other one.   We were at Disney so we just tried to make it magical (we should have verbally abused them like the "tiny castle" but were nice).  Please excuse me snapping a pic while Dana was sampling said tower...she would verbally abuse me like the "tiny castle" if she knew I was posting it...






\

It consisted of manchego cheese, olives, peppers, grilled vegetables, cured meats, mozzarella cheese and salad

Oh yeah....and sourdough bread with 3 dipping sauces.  We don't eat a lot of bread so I keep forgetting about that...











I chose the Ciopinno for my entree...






While Dana chose the Tri Tip...






We then got the dessert platter.  That film strip is made of white chocolate.  I sorta felt bad eating the Disney characters but I got over it. We don't eat a lot of sweets but we did sample all of it.  I'm sorry for eating your face Pocahontas. 






And then we got to see WOC.  I'm currently uploading a video that's going to take quite a bit of time.  I will be back with that.....


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i love your pictures!
> 
> the castle.....
> first time i have seen a pic of it.
> it looks beautiful.
> QUOTE]
> 
> must've skipped my TR a few years ago
> 
> thanks for mr toaddying here, can't decide which comment is funnier...sucky offsite guests or feeling bad eating disney charactars...tagworthy!  i admit i find i can't eat duck anymore
> 
> congrats on the new baby coastermom!
> 
> mj - evidently the wind shifted, we got our 8 inches & more, no skool, roads so bad it took oldest DS another 4 hours to get home.  They live another 10 miles out in the boonies than me, not sure if im going to watch the bambino today or not at this point...if not i'll start shoveling snow.


----------



## minniejack

MH You've made my day. 

I swear every time you post something, I have to google the recipe and try it out.  You are making me work.  

I remember one time when we lived in the Appalachian mountains in Virginia, we were supposed to get heavy rain and it turned into 36" of snow.  It took DH 8 hrs to get home, then he decided that instead of shoveling with me (our drive was 1/2 mile long) that he would just compact it with his truck.  No, I did not have a four wheel drive at that point.  Yupp. Pretty much stuck for weeks after that brilliant move.  Two toddlers.  Horses and cows behind us for company. Luckily, power, but no phone or cable. Yupp. Fun.  And we're still married.


----------



## keishashadow

MH timed it right - package left in DTD caused the bomb squad to come out & area closed, hope it's nothing


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> MH timed it right - package left in DTD caused the bomb squad to come out & area closed, hope it's nothing



Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Willis?  I can't find anything online about it.


----------



## keishashadow

http://www.ocregister.com/news/suspicious-289321-object-downtown.html

false alarm, object was related to geocaching...only in California


----------



## Mad Hattered

TEST.....this damn video is killing me here


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK...finally got this to work the way I wanted it to.  And now on with the show....well....a tiny portion of the show.  I think you will get it.  It's much clearer in person.  This is the view from the bottom of the stairs in the Preferred Dining section. 

This is all water, projection, lights and lasers.  This  WILL be at WDW at some point.  It's a cluser%^$* to get an admission ticket to this thing...I guarantee the peeps in FL are paying attention.

When you click on the link below you  may be asked for a password.  If so it's mickey


http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t34/voorhees_2007/Disneyland%202011/WOC/


----------



## minniejack

MH first the food, now the lights and action...take us with you next time


----------



## macraven

kewl


----------



## Tinker-tude

MH!!!!!!!!!!!! Your pics are AWESOME!

Glad you had such a great time. I grew up going to DL almost every year, but it's changed a lot since I was last there. Thanks for the TR right here on the SAN thread.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Tinker-tude said:


> MH!!!!!!!!!!!! Your pics are AWESOME!
> 
> Glad you had such a great time. I grew up going to DL almost every year, but it's changed a lot since I was last there. Thanks for the TR right here on the SAN thread.



Thanks, Tink.   I pretty much just like sharing things with people I feel comfortable with.  There are a lot of personalities out there but we all tend to be on a common wavelength.   Now if nobody minds, I will post some more pics...if I shouldn't do this type of thing...let me know that too


----------



## Mad Hattered

DCA has a couple familiar rides.  TOT is a different version there.  I kinda liked it a bit more than the the DHS version.  Dana gave the edge to DHS.  They don't have the random drop sequences in DCA but they seem a lot more intense (and they drop you from the top at least 3 times with good pauses).  My camera bag would float right in front of my face....way more of  a weigthlessness feeling on their version.  Dana gave the edge to DHS because of the ride experience.  DCA's version doesn't "travel" through the hotel itself.







A Bug's Life is better at DAK purely based on it's iconic location.  Same show, but yeah...






They also have Soarin'.  Can someone shoot a new film already?  It can't be that tough to do!


----------



## Mad Hattered

It was REALLY easy to park hop from to the other in a matter of minutes.  Dana loved that the most about the trip overall.  Hey, we just got off of Mickey's Giant Swinging Fun Wheel.....and then 10 minutes later you're looking down on the damn mouse and thinking...you ain't so tall now, huh?! 






And then take 25 steps to the right....






Their Finding Nemo is obviously superior. What a sweet deja vu to climb into a Disney sub for the first time since the 70's. Actually, there is a real sea gull on the rock closest in the pic.  The other 3 scream the annoying Mike! Mike! Mike!  I didn't even realize it was real until after I took the pic and it flapped it wings!


----------



## Mad Hattered

DCA had more of a Universal vibe with DHS thrown in for good measure...











And here are a couple of day shots of the WOC viewing area.


----------



## minniejack

MH  IMHO I think you are doing Disney a favor.  I usually never stray far from the SAN thread except when when we did the World.  So, after seeing your pics, I'm thinking that I would probably like the California version better.  It looks much more like my kinda park--way less walking--able to run to attraction after attraction without making the vacation into a kamikaze mission like at the Motherland.

My kids say that I've gone over board with being natural.  DD has to come up with 10 items in the house that have ingredients that do not come straight from nature for her chem class and we could only find two.  The teacher told the class that it would be a breeze because you didn't realize how much junk was in your every day products.  Ummmm...she doesn't know me at all  yes, I pitched my plastic, cook with iron, am getting out the old silver fillings in the teeth...only natural makeup and cleansers....

We have clean pipes...


----------



## macraven

i am loving those pics...........


you are a great photographer and you are showing us the things i really like to see.


now i want to hit the western motherland someday too !!


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> My kids say that I've gone over board with being natural.  DD has to come up with 10 items in the house that have ingredients that do not come straight from nature for her chem class and we could only find two.  The teacher told the class that it would be a breeze because you didn't realize how much junk was in your every day products.  Ummmm...she doesn't know me at all  yes, I pitched my plastic, cook with iron, am getting out the old silver fillings in the teeth...only natural makeup and cleansers....
> 
> We have clean pipes...




_can you include body fluids type of stuff?
_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Awesome pics MH!!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> _can you include body fluids type of stuff?
> _


----------



## keishashadow

MH enjoyed the video!  Q for u, i have the paid photobucket account but having troubles uploading HD clips from my Vado longer than few minutesany hints?I've just taken to burning discs lol

get to take my car to body shop today...the owner's car wash equipment malfunctioned on me last week & ate a hubcap & scraped the side of my car.he didn't flinch when i complained, have a feeling it must happen often.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> MH enjoyed the video!  Q for u, i have the paid photobucket account but having troubles uploading HD clips from my Vado longer than few minutesany hints?I've just taken to burning discs lol
> 
> get to take my car to body shop today...the owner's car wash equipment malfunctioned on me last week & ate a hubcap & scraped the side of my car.he didn't flinch when i complained, have a feeling it must happen often.



Janet, you need a restart for 2011.  How many cars have damaged so far??  Your insurance agent must be loving you right now.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Janet, you need a restart for 2011. How many cars have damaged so far?? Your insurance agent must be loving you right now.


 
ha ha, this is collective incident #4 since right before Xmas in our house, 2nd on my car! '08 might have to trade it in lol  

i told the business owner i'd pay for the hubcap when i dropped it off as it likely could've been my fault if I was positioned too close to the machineryjust glad he's going to buff out the whole the side, looks horrible as car is dark blue.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> MH enjoyed the video!  Q for u, i have the paid photobucket account but having troubles uploading HD clips from my Vado longer than few minutesany hints?I've just taken to burning discs lol



I have no clue, Keisha.   I just upload it directly from My Pictures file to Photobucket.  It took FOREVER to upload that clip.  It froze at 40% for the 2 times I tried it and that took over an hour to get to that point w/ DSL.  I cancelled the upload after it not moving for 30 minutes.  I then BOUGHT the .mov editor from Apple to edit the movie.  As SOON as I bought it I switched back over to PB and sure enough....the whole video was uploaded! Pfffft.....$30 bucks...bamn!

Mac, I think you have to go there at least one time to say you've done it.  The original rides obviously started there.  I found alot of their versions better than WDW.

Now on with some more pics...(Mac needs more convincing! )

Over in DCA they have this thing...






And it's just as crowded as the other one.  The big problem with their version is that there is no Fastpass set up for it!  Seriously, WTH?!  The shortest wait we saw in 2 days was 50 minutes.  We skipped it.

It's located at Paradise Pier.






Here's Dana standing in the middle of the Preferred Viewing area for WOC.  The BEST spot is at the top of the stairs around the circle closest to the water. It's a tiered setup so that the view isn't that big of an issue.  It just depends on where you stand.  If you are at the far right (facing the water) your view can be pretty bad.


----------



## Mad Hattered

But hold off on your trip to at least 2012, Mac.  They are doing TONS of construction at DCA right now.  The whole entrance is being gutted, they are building the new Little Mermain ride, building an entire Cars land, etc.  LM is supposed to open this "Spring", but we've heard that before.   Here we are hanging out in front of, according to Dana, The Little TERMAID.  This is the same one they're adding in the new FL at WDW...






This classic GGB entrance is being taken out and they've already removed the giant CALIFORNIA letters from in front of the park...






Why someone would ride the Grizzly River Run in this weather is beyond me...think Bluto...






Over by Soarin' we would run into Amelia Earmouse...






Here's a shot of the new Cars land being built.  It's based on the Test Track technology and you'll end up racing at 65mph against another character vehicle at the end.  The display plans we looked at seemed pretty awesome...


----------



## keishashadow

MH more great picshadn't seen the cars construction, wonder when that'll be ready?

i have what verizon would like me to think is comparable to DSL, not in my area yet other than comcast, so you won't think me mad when i state it took over 8 hours to load less than 50% then froze, repeatedly grrr 

assume the app meant it was shot on iphone, won't work on my vado oh well


----------



## Mad Hattered

And then turn around after that pic and see the wine bar...hey, it's 12 pm at home....$9.75 later I was enjoying a glass of Pinot Noir...






I'm not a big wine drinker but California has lots of wine...when in Rome.  We then got real and headed to the Cove Bar (located outside at Ariel's Grotto) and had a couple of beers and plate of Lobster Nachos...






They were awesome!!!  Quite a bit of lobster, actually....and for $12 and change....a pretty darn good deal.






And then it was time for something calm.  Here are shots back toward DL from atop of Mickey's Fun Wheel.  The second shot is of the "mountain" at Grizzly River Run...











I see clouds a brewin'....


----------



## Mad Hattered

But by the time you head towards DL it looks like this.  I think the mouse was just messing with us...






Then you get distracted and stuff...






And by the time you walk up Main Street you realize this looks different.  Not only are there clouds again, but the giant green obstructions are gone.  This gave Dana the perfect opportunity to walk directly towards the "tiny castle".....yeah...






After leaving the ridiculed castle (that you can acutally walk through and follow the Sleeping Beauty story)...Dana liked it better after I pointed that out to her We hit the very back of the park to ride the "evil ride I haven't ridden since the early 80's because of being stuck for 45 minutes while the puppets danced and sang) I bit the bullet.....and look!!  SUN!






I survived it but the water stunk in there....just sayin'. They've obviously incorporated Disney characters in it.  Maybe that happened a long time ago...I wouldn't know.

Space Mountain just blows MK away on so many levels.  We used FP on this one a bunch during our stay.  The last one we got was at 4pm w/ return time of 9:05.  Yeah...Friday was pretty crowded.  Not as bad as it gets during the summer though.  I can't imagine that.  DL has about 25% less property than MK and you can notice it. But yeah....MK .......pffft....you did a huge refurb and didn't do this??!! The ride here is literally "blinding"....awesome ride!


----------



## macraven

oh ......
all those pics are awesome!

and i was going to post something about having to hit DL when i came to one of your posts............




_construction at the motherland._


what is the anticipated date all will be done?

i did check out some rates for late october 2011 after i do my annual orlando trip.

i will wait until the construction has been completed at DL.

i also will want to hit hhn at universal out there also in october.


----------



## keishashadow

so nice to see these pics 1st thing in the am

mac nice thing re UHollywood is the tickets are reasonably priced, sign up for their email promos.  Appears their version of HHN is much smaller in scale but we were blown away by the talent-level in the parks!  How cool it'd be to get to see the HM Nightmare overlay, wish the convention we attend would move from summer dates!  

have a good weekend all!

btw, i came back home to roll over the mileage.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

After seeing MH's pics, I'm kinda bummed that we won't be able to get to DL during our trip to California in April  

... on the bright side though, we're going to book the 6 hour VIP tour at Universal Hollywood so we can actually walk up the steps of the Psycho house  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> After seeing MH's pics, I'm kinda bummed that we won't be able to get to DL during our trip to California in April
> 
> ... on the bright side though, we're going to book the 6 hour VIP tour at Universal Hollywood so we can actually walk up the steps of the Psycho house  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]



And we were bummed that we couldn't make it to Uni Hollywood on our trip to DL, too!!


----------



## macraven

keisha........
















congrats on the big 16-0-0-0


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> keisha........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the big 16-0-0-0


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats, Keisha!  I have no idea how the hell you peeps have so many posts.  Hell,  I can't even catch Minnie!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I'll wrap this up here.  The weather started getting sucky around 5:30 Friday afternoon.  It came down pretty hard for awhile.  We immediately whipped out our DAK rain ponchos and jumped in line at Snow White.  

Afterwards we jumped on the monorail in Tomorrowland and rode it over to DTD to get something to eat.  You have to have a park ticket and a handstamp to get back in the park via the monorail.  It's a pretty sweet little ride...











It's been officially wet for quite some time now. ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

We ended up at Tortilla Joe's in DTD for dinner.  We started off with a Happy Hour special of Yuca Fries.  These were served with a habanero bbq sauce.  Outstanding!!  It was a mexican version of french fries.  They were huge, hot and crispy on the outside while fluffy in the middle and sprinkled with chili powder...we'd eaten about 3 before I remembered to take a pic 






We also enjoyed complimentary chips and salsa with our Dos Equis brews...






We also split a chile rellenos...






For dinner (yeah...we ate a lot) we shared the Aciote Grilled Chicken - Grilled achiote citrus-glazed chicken breast, served with chipotle-mashed sweet potatoes, charro beans and roasted corn on the cob topped with chorizo. I had already split the chicken with Dana before I realized I had forgotten the pic...doh






It all hit the spot.  Afterwards we headed over to DCA to check out elecTRONica.  The Hollywood Backlot section transformed into some techno Rave party...at least that's what it appeared to us...






Due to the weather they cancelled the Laser guy show but here is a video I found online.  I should have seen this....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_GgP8UoIUk

The rain was still coming down and it was cold and windy.  Not the record setting temps in the upper 70s we were having at home.  We just hoped our entertainment schedule wouldn't be affected.  We made our way up Main Street...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Our plan for the evening would be to take in the fireworks from Main Street at 8:45 and then hit the second showing of F! at 10:15.  *sigh* A CM kindly informed us that all entertainment had been cancelled for the evening, including WOC over in DCA.

Oh well.....it wasn't all a wash.  We ended up using our 9 pm FP for SM, rode Matterhorn twice with no wait.  Rain will do that to lines .  We did POTC , Haunted Mansion and went to hit Indiana Jones one last time.  The wait was 75 minutes but we were determined to ride it once more. Just as we got in line a nice lady called us out from the side.  She asked if we would like her FPs that were valid right now?  Well yes, yes we would.  

We stuck it out til around 11 pm (park was open to midnight) and decided it was time to get dry.  It was time to say goodbye to Mickey....


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Congrats, Keisha! I have no idea how the hell you peeps have so many posts. Hell, I can't even catch Minnie!


 
i have no RL

hmmm, dos equis, stay thirsty my friend, don't remember seeing that restaurant in DTD, food looks good & fresh

so what'd u think of their version of POC?  i wish they'd chuck all of dino land in AKand put the indy ride in, based upon same platform afterall

would u believe im up to #5 accident today?Ancient dude @ grocery story back up into same side of my car that was just buffeddespite me laying on my horn.  Least he was  moving slow enough to have just left huge mark on my tire...i'll call it good luck it wasn't worse, figure it'll be flat by AM looks like it's losing air.


----------



## Coach81

I have returned!!!

MH- Thanks so much for the report of Disney Land Cali... we are headed there summer of 2012.  Will all the new rides and construction be done by then???  All of your awesome pics and video have got me BIG TIME excited about the trip!!!

Sorry I've been gone so long.. 

Soccer is over.. we made the playoffs.. now I'm just training and getting ready...

We leave for WDW THIS FRIDAY for our annual Mardi Gras Vacation!!!  YAAAHOOO!!!

Hope all of you are doing well.. I'll be checking back from time to time.. take care everyone!


----------



## marciemi

Hey all - just wanted to let you know that I've finally made some progress on my trip report so I posted my intro today and hope to follow up with the rest of the days during this week - please check it out!  

Marcie's Trip Report Intro


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i have no RL
> 
> hmmm, dos equis, stay thirsty my friend, don't remember seeing that restaurant in DTD, food looks good & fresh
> 
> so what'd u think of their version of POC?  i wish they'd chuck all of dino land in AKand put the indy ride in, based upon same platform afterall
> 
> *would u believe im up to #5 accident today?*Ancient dude @ grocery story back up into same side of my car that was just buffeddespite me laying on my horn.  Least he was  moving slow enough to have just left huge mark on my tire...i'll call it good luck it wasn't worse, figure it'll be flat by AM looks like it's losing air.








_ouch...._







Coach81 said:


> I have returned!!!
> 
> MH- Thanks so much for the report of Disney Land Cali... we are headed there summer of 2012.  Will all the new rides and construction be done by then???  All of your awesome pics and video have got me BIG TIME excited about the trip!!!
> 
> Sorry I've been gone so long..
> 
> Soccer is over.. we made the playoffs.. now I'm just training and getting ready...
> 
> We leave for WDW THIS FRIDAY for our annual Mardi Gras Vacation!!!  YAAAHOOO!!!
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well.. I'll be checking back from time to time.. take care everyone!




glad you are back with us.

so you made the playoffs, congrats!!

just goes to show what a great coach you are.

enjoy the darkside
bring back pictures for us!





marciemi said:


> Hey all - just wanted to let you know that I've finally made some progress on my trip report so I posted my intro today and hope to follow up with the rest of the days during this week - please check it out!
> 
> Marcie's Trip Report Intro




tanks for the link, i'll go to it now.

i love reading about trips.








_double d, where are youse?_


----------



## minniejack

I officially banish all accidents to Keisha  

Coach--I was thinking the school must've put really put the nix on you posting.   Glad you're back 

MH  Again...Yumm


----------



## keishashadow

monsooooon, have been running fan in basement all week to try & dry it out...usually don't get this until spring

coach - party hearty! don't forget to post a TR, im in on marci's

good week to us all


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> so what'd u think of their version of POC?  i wish they'd chuck all of dino land in AKand put the indy ride in, based upon same platform afterall



I thought DL's version of POTC was much better than WDW.  It seemed waaaay longer, much more detailed and it had a couple of BIG drops in it that caught me off guard.  Couldn't agree more with your wishes of Dino land.  Indy is the exact same concept (although I found the ride smoother).  It would be a much better fit, and besides, I'm sick of listening to Mrs. Huxstable give her spiel.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Coach81 said:


> I have returned!!!
> 
> MH- Thanks so much for the report of Disney Land Cali... we are headed there summer of 2012.  Will all the new rides and construction be done by then???  All of your awesome pics and video have got me BIG TIME excited about the trip!!!



Welcome back, Coach!  The Little Mermaid will be done for sure.  Cars is scheduled to open "Summer of 2012", so take that for it is.  I hope it's open for you because it sure looks to be an awesome ride.  

Have a great time on your upcoming trip!  Are you finally going to get to WWOHP?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Speaking of storms, Keisha....we had tornadoes all around us last night/this morning.  We were still up at 12:30 am when it hit hard around us.  When the high winds and hail started pelting the house and the TV went out, we grabbed the cats and headed down to the basement for about 30 minutes. You could see a lot of debris this morning on our way to work.


----------



## marciemi

Okay, the first full day of the trip report is posted for all of you interested!  

Day 1 - Travel and Magic Kingdom


----------



## Mad Hattered

marciemi said:


> Okay, the first full day of the trip report is posted for all of you interested!
> 
> Day 1 - Travel and Magic Kingdom



WOW.  You have lots of detail! Unfortunately, I can't see any pics here at work (pfffft...they block them) so I will have to go back and read it again tonight so I can see the pics!


----------



## Coach81

Mad Hattered said:


> Welcome back, Coach!  The Little Mermaid will be done for sure.  Cars is scheduled to open "Summer of 2012", so take that for it is.  I hope it's open for you because it sure looks to be an awesome ride.
> 
> Have a great time on your upcoming trip!  Are you finally going to get to WWOHP?



Thanks everyone for the kind words.. I'll be hanging around.. just not quite as much as work has blocked the site completely... 

ok this upcoming trip (leaving Friday) is a return trip to the mouse.. But this coming May we are headed back once again to USO!!!!  We are all very excited to finally be able to go check out WWOHP!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.. I'll be hanging around.. just not quite as much as work has blocked the site completely...
> 
> ok this upcoming trip (leaving Friday) is a return trip to the mouse.. But this coming May we are headed back once again to USO!!!! We are all very excited to finally be able to go check out WWOHP!!!


 
wow, i just noticed THV in ur sig line!  my kids have been clamoring for large group stay there.  Right now i don't like any of them enough to be sequestered for a weekbut shouting out to make sure to post pics that trip, this one too.


----------



## minniejack

Todays forecast:  Flood Warning, Heavy Rain Warning, Tornado Warning and possibility of snow.

Gotta love the Ohio River Valley Weather


----------



## pcjiang




----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Speaking of storms, Keisha....we had tornadoes all around us last night/this morning.  We were still up at 12:30 am when it hit hard around us.  When the high winds and hail started pelting the house and the TV went out, we grabbed the cats and headed down to the basement for about 30 minutes. You could see a lot of debris this morning on our way to work.



you have cats?

i LOVE cats.
i have 2 cats that i adore.

if a storm would hit this way, i would grab the cats and run to the basement.
hopefully the others in my house would follow.....


----------



## macraven

pcjiang said:


>



i see you just joined the DIS today.










tanks for the hugs.
come back sometime and chat with us.
we are a friendly bunch and love talking.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> you have cats?
> 
> i LOVE cats.
> i have 2 cats that i adore.
> 
> if a storm would hit this way, i would grab the cats and run to the basement.
> hopefully the others in my house would follow.....



Yep.  No kids....just cats.   Here they are.  The girl is named Scratchy McStinkbutt (yes, that's her real name)






And here is the newest addition.  He is a monster!!!  Just over a year old and weighs in at 13 pounds.  His name is Bernie Mac...


----------



## Mad Hattered

And since Minnie likes food.....here is a tostada I made this past weekend using some leftover smoked brisket.  I even fried the corn tortilla to make it crispy.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Just got back from FL --- we went to Discovery Cove for the 1st time and saw Harry Potter for the first time.....man, was that place packed!

Ride was awesome though


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Yep.  No kids....just cats.   Here they are.  The girl is named Scratchy McStinkbutt (yes, that's her real name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the newest addition.  He is a monster!!!  Just over a year old and weighs in at 13 pounds.  His name is Bernie Mac...




your kitties are beautiful !!!!

great names also.

do want to tell you it is a lot more fun to raise cats than kids.
if i had it to do over, the cats would have won ............

bernie mac is gonna be a big boy...........



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got back from FL --- we went to Discovery Cove for the 1st time and saw Harry Potter for the first time.....man, was that place packed!
> 
> Ride was awesome though



well look who the cat drug in........
our gal homie katie.

we always love having you post here.
where is kid sister these days?
we miss her also.


that is one place i have never been to. Discovery Cove.
never had the desire to give up a park day to go there.

did you do the swim with the dolphins?

_maybe another reason i have not done DC is because i don't do swim suits.._


regarding FJ, i really liked that ride.
i went on it 10 times in 3 days.


----------



## KStarfish82

Glad to have a minute to pop back in!

Discovery Cove was great...extremely relaxing.  Yes, we swam with the dolphins, but I wouldn't do it again.  It was a great experience, but the interaction is minimal.  I loved the reef, lazy river, aviary, and the stingray pool.

And the food...YUM!


Harry Potter was OK, but I don't read the books or watch the movies.  But the theming looked cool.....but the crowds   Ride was great...got on it twice.  Saw the little wand presentation they did for the kids in the little shop....so many dirty jokes.....


----------



## minniejack

As Mr. Bill would say, "Noooo"  No more food pics.  I just got on the scales for the first time in months and obviously they were wrong.  Daggum electronic thingamabob obviously is malfunctioning.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> As Mr. Bill would say, "Noooo"  No more food pics.  I just got on the scales for the first time in months and obviously they were wrong.  Daggum electronic thingamabob obviously is malfunctioning.



i hear ya.......
i'll be fat with you.


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> wow, i just noticed THV in ur sig line!  my kids have been clamoring for large group stay there.  Right now i don't like any of them enough to be sequestered for a weekbut shouting out to make sure to post pics that trip, this one too.



We LOVED the THV!!!  I'll see if I can dig some up and post em for you.. they are wonderful!!

We leave in 3 days... back to the Mouse!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> We LOVED the THV!!! I'll see if I can dig some up and post em for you.. they are wonderful!!
> 
> We leave in 3 days... back to the Mouse!!!


 
you'll be there same times as my middle DS, my sympathieslook for him @ AmIdol.  oldest DS beat him to my extra points this year, so i finangled him into CSR @ 40%.  Already paid for the air, hope he ponies up the rest of $ needed, the bank of mom is closed.

we thought DC one of the best experiences we've had in orlando (and that's what's so great about the area, something for everybody!), would go back in heartbeat if i could find another good promo

my desktop once again appeared fried this amdug around on laptop for fixes and one finally workedim never going to shut it off again


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Been awhile posting here.But I'm back!!

MH loved the pics of DL and your cats are very kool looking

keisha,you need to sell that vehicle,it's cursed

Coach make sure plenty photo's are posted when you return please 

*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Been awhile posting here.But I'm back!!
> 
> MH loved the pics of DL and your cats are very kool looking
> 
> keisha,you need to sell that vehicle,it's cursed
> 
> Coach make sure plenty photo's are posted when you return please
> 
> *



Welcome back stranger!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Oh yeah.....forgot to say that we just ordered two more 10 day non-expiring park hoppers for the Mouse House.  That will last us 3 or so more years!   It works out to $52/day for admission WITH park hoppers for each of us.


----------



## Coach81

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Been awhile posting here.But I'm back!!
> 
> MH loved the pics of DL and your cats are very kool looking
> 
> keisha,you need to sell that vehicle,it's cursed
> 
> Coach make sure plenty photo's are posted when you return please
> 
> *



Oh yeah.. you know I will...


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> wow, i just noticed THV in ur sig line!  my kids have been clamoring for large group stay there.  Right now i don't like any of them enough to be sequestered for a weekbut shouting out to make sure to post pics that trip, this one too.



Here ya go..






















We LOVED them!!!  Plenty of room.. quiet.. very, very nice.. we will be staying there again...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Coach,that place looks awesome.What a place too rest your head to sleep.What kinda view do ya get from there?*


----------



## tink20

Planning a trip to Universal for June,  just stopping in to say "Hey"!  I have really enjoyed reading all the tips and trip reports.  I'll be back, soon, probably tomorrow. LOL!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Been awhile posting here.But I'm back!!
> 
> MH loved the pics of DL and your cats are very kool looking
> 
> keisha,you need to sell that vehicle,it's cursed
> 
> Coach make sure plenty photo's are posted when you return please
> 
> *




so happy you are back with us Double D.

you were missed!

ok, how about a  new pic of the baby girl.......


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Planning a trip to Universal for June,  just stopping in to say "Hey"!  I have really enjoyed reading all the tips and trip reports.  I'll be back, soon, probably tomorrow. LOL!










to the newest homie........


tink20

glad you stopped by.
come back again and hang out with us.
if you need help with your questions about parry hotter, you'll get a lot of info here.  
we are a friendly group!


and we also know a lot about food.
_minnie jack and i have scales that lie........._


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> so happy you are back with us Double D.
> 
> you were missed!
> 
> ok, how about a  new pic of the baby girl.......



*I know I had a long abscence from the best place too be on the Dis,just alot of stress at one time.But I'm BACK with the farmer jokes,you might be a redneck jokes and just bieng me!!

Hey Kstar,sounded like a great trip to DC.Oneday we will go.Just hope they have a XXXXXXL suit for me to swim with the dolphins!!!

I want to give a shout out welcome to tink20,welcome to the best place to be on the Dis

As far as my SWEET PEA,thats what I call my grandD,I need my DD20 to help me post pics of her.I'm not that computer smart to start a new account with photobucket.I lost alot of pics cuase I can't sign into it!!

I will post pics of her soon!!Blue eyes and redhaire.I got my gun loaded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## tink20

Thanks macraven and donaldduck352!


----------



## ducky_love

Can I play too??  I didn't know you were accepting new applicants to join the cool kids!!


----------



## macraven

ducky_love said:


> Can I play too??  I didn't know you were accepting new applicants to join the cool kids!!











to the newest  homie to join us:


ducky_love




you are so right.
you are now a KEWL homie_................spelling errors are acceptable on this thread.
_

actually, we have our own language.
motherland: disney
darkside: universal


many of us here do both parks.
now we know a local we can meet when we are in orlando...


not saying we will bug you, but encourage you to return here and chat with us.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *
> 
> I want to give a shout out welcome to tink20,welcome to the best place to be on the Dis
> 
> As far as my SWEET PEA,thats what I call my grandD,I need my DD20 to help me post pics of her.I'm not that computer smart to start a new account with photobucket.I lost alot of pics cuase I can't sign into it!!
> 
> I will post pics of her soon!!Blue eyes and redhaire.I got my gun loaded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *













tink20 said:


> Thanks macraven and donaldduck352!


----------



## marciemi

Hey all (and welcome all newcomers!!   ), Day 2 is posted - have to do it as two links since I guess I just have too many pics!  

Day 2 Part 1

Day 2 Part 2


----------



## ducky_love

macraven said:


> you are so right.
> you are now a KEWL homie





Yippee!!  We moved here for the motherland but have only been visiting the darkside for the past 6 months.  We are really enjoying it!!  

And please feel free to fire away with "local" questions.  I'm always happy to help.  I'm sure I'll be bugging you guys with DL questions since we are thinking about heading out west this October.  (it will be our 4th time)

I'll be back..


----------



## ky07

Long time no post just stopping by to say hi and hope all you homies are doing well


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hey all (and welcome all newcomers!!   ), Day 2 is posted - have to do it as two links since I guess I just have too many pics!
> 
> Day 2 Part 1
> 
> Day 2 Part 2



finished reading both parts of your trippie.
you know i always love your reports 


marcie with you and royce being officers in the military, how could royce be very picky about food???

when i read that about youse being at Boma, i thought, no way.........


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Long time no post just stopping by to say hi and hope all you homies are doing well



you need a note from mother............
you're late.



but, any excuse you give us will be A OK....
just happy you are here!!


----------



## macraven

St Lawrence, almost forgot to ask...

did you get the rest of the teeth pulled?



ouch.
i hope it didn't hurt as bad as the last ones done.


i read somewhere on another thread that you and mary eva were going to do the july pilgrimage to the darkside this year..

woo woo!!


----------



## tink20

marciemi said:


> Hey all (and welcome all newcomers!!   ), Day 2 is posted - have to do it as two links since I guess I just have too many pics!
> 
> Day 2 Part 1
> 
> Day 2 Part 2



Enjoyed your pics,  the lion pic.....funny!


----------



## ducky_love

tink20 said:


> Enjoyed your pics,  the lion pic.....funny!



 Me too!

And- I just realized that I am now a DIS VETERAN as of this morning!  W00T!    Seemed like a good thread to celebrate in!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> finished reading both parts of your trippie.
> you know i always love your reports
> 
> 
> marcie with you and royce being officers in the military, how could royce be very picky about food???
> 
> when i read that about youse being at Boma, i thought, no way.........



Thanks Mac!  I don't know - he's just picky!    Difference between "having" to eat and "wanting" to.  Would he probably eat most anything if he had to?  Yes, but not if there's another choice.  Although he's the one who picked Boma.  I think in the future if I did WDW I would stick with non-buffets.  First because it just seems so much less relaxing after a day in the parks and you don't really get to sit and talk or anything and second because I just eat way too much and end up not enjoying it (yes, I realize there's an obvious solution to this but it never seems to work out that way!  ).  



tink20 said:


> Enjoyed your pics,  the lion pic.....funny!





ducky_love said:


> Me too!
> 
> And- I just realized that I am now a DIS VETERAN as of this morning!  W00T!    Seemed like a good thread to celebrate in!



Again, welcome to our thread!  We're getting on FOUR years now since Mac started the first one for us homies!!


----------



## macraven

ducky_love said:


> Me too!
> 
> And- I just realized that I am now a DIS VETERAN as of this morning!  W00T!    Seemed like a good thread to celebrate in!



woo hoo........









KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!



hi ya Kfish.......

gonna look at your wedding pics again.

btw, i think my invite was lost in the mail............


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Again, welcome to our thread!  We're getting on FOUR years now since Mac started the first one for us homies!!




it's hard to believe 4 years ............

but it is.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Morning from a very foggy and very cold NE coast today. I hate the cold!!!

MH and Marcie........really enjoying the pics and report. I didn`t realise DL castle was so small 

DD.......looking forward to seeing a pic of the little one......thought I may have missed it as I`ve not been on  a lot recently.

Big hello to ducky_love 

Bit fed up for no good reason at the moment..........Orlando is not till August and that seems ages.......we`ve gone back to icy foggy mornings...can`t see to the end of our road today! Fed up with ongoing "ladies" problems so been a bit grumpy with everyone.

But on the bright side August really isn`t ages away........our weather will get milder and I`ve got a  husband and son who are both fantastic......even if they did just buy me a tee shirt last weekend that said "It IS all about me"    Couldn`t agree more though 

Off to have a really lazy day today.....bit of laptopping, bit of tv, bit of  reading and maybe a bit of cherry cake in there somewhere.
Did a load of home baking yesterday, cherry cake, chocolate cake for the boys and some lovely buttery shortbread 

Isn`t it odd I love chocolate (especially white) but hate chocolate cake or any kind of chocolate dessert


----------



## minniejack

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!




I just looked at your albums--gorgeous--you look so pretty.  I remember you showing us your dress, but it was even lovelier on You.

The beach theme at Ariel's was so pretty--perfect for the bridesmaids to actually put on the matching flipflops and still look great.

Belated Best Wishes


----------



## ducky_love

schumigirl said:


> Big hello to ducky_love
> 
> Bit fed up for no good reason at the moment..........Orlando is not till August and that seems ages.......we`ve gone back to icy foggy mornings...can`t see to the end of our road today! Fed up with ongoing "ladies" problems so been a bit grumpy with everyone.



Hello!  You know a friend sent me a picture yesterday and my first thought was, "OMG- there is snow!!  When is this pic from??".  Then I remembered there is still SNOW up north!!  It was up to 80 degrees yesterday here!  I think we're going to IOA tomorrow.  I'll bring back sunny, warm pictures to cheer you up!


----------



## keishashadow

fresh meat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




returning homies



macraven said:


> it's hard to believe 4 years ............
> 
> but it is.


 
4 +, some of us morphed over from the Test thread

per donald:

*I will post pics of her soon!!Blue eyes and redhaire.I got my gun loaded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

was there ever a worthier tag?

coach -thanks for posting THV, i pulled out the map, they look pretty spread out for privacy, will put it on the to-do list when i finally decide to take all my moochers along @ one time. As it is seems im paying for good portion of their solo trips to Orlando anyway

MH can u believe how the non-expiry option jumped? We're still milking one of the last sets of MYW tickets i bought 2 years ago. DH thought I was crazier than usual when i bought set of extra disney & 2 sets of U tix then...now every trip he hopefully asks if i still have any left. turned out to be far better return on my investment than sitting in the bank imo.


----------



## tink20

Happy Mardi Gras!

We have a busy day, and a long night, won't be home until 3am  DH is in a parade, then we have the ball


----------



## marciemi

Hey, to Mac and Minnie (and all the rest of us with "similar" problems!  ), I just wanted to share that I found out from a friend's FB post that it's not our scales that are the problem, it's our shampoos!  Here's the post!  

I figured out why I'm fat! The shampoo I use in the shower that runs down my body says "For extra volume and body". I'm going to start using "Dawn" dish soap. It says " Dissolves fat that is otherwise difficult to remove".


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Hey, to Mac and Minnie (and all the rest of us with "similar" problems!  ), I just wanted to share that I found out from a friend's FB post that it's not our scales that are the problem, it's our shampoos!  Here's the post!
> 
> I figured out why I'm fat! The shampoo I use in the shower that runs down my body says "For extra volume and body". I'm going to start using "Dawn" dish soap. It says " Dissolves fat that is otherwise difficult to remove".


----------



## donaldduck352

*If you think that Dawn dishwashing soap is the best thing since the Atckinson diet to lose weight,you might be a redneck!!*


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> woo hoo........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ya Kfish.......
> 
> gonna look at your wedding pics again.
> 
> btw, i think my invite was lost in the mail............







minniejack said:


> I just looked at your albums--gorgeous--you look so pretty.  I remember you showing us your dress, but it was even lovelier on You.
> 
> The beach theme at Ariel's was so pretty--perfect for the bridesmaids to actually put on the matching flipflops and still look great.
> 
> Belated Best Wishes



Thanks Minnie!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies! 
Thought I pop in to say hi. I have been very busy as usual. Life has been too crazy for me, but is going well.


Rosemarie


----------



## macraven

meh, what a day i have had.


the parental units each had two doctor appointments.
i am their taxi.........

stopped at taco bell to get them some grub for dinner.
they love junk food.


i can't believe i have been busy all day.
now home and trying to decide what to fix for dinner.


maybe i will just use 'speed dial'


----------



## minniejack

11 pm and the kiddos are still doing homework and have been for the past 5 hrs...something is very wrong with this picture...


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St Lawrence, almost forgot to ask...
> 
> did you get the rest of the teeth pulled?
> 
> 
> 
> ouch.
> i hope it didn't hurt as bad as the last ones done.
> 
> 
> i read somewhere on another thread that you and mary eva were going to do the july pilgrimage to the darkside this year..
> 
> woo woo!!


Sorry for answering so late Mac but I am having the rest of them pulled tomorrow and that's the reason we are missing our trip to the darkside this year cause Dw doesn't want me in pain anymore


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Sorry for answering so late Mac but I am having the rest of them pulled tomorrow and that's the reason we are missing our trip to the darkside this year cause Dw doesn't want me in pain anymore



tomorrow, like in friday?
that's just around the corner..

i'll be thinking about you and sending you mummy dust that it all goes fine.


and, maybe if all works out, you still will be able to do that trip this summer.
crossing fingers for that!


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> 11 pm and the kiddos are still doing homework and have been for the past 5 hrs...something is very wrong with this picture...





well, are they quiet?
sounds like a good thing then......



what do you wanna bet that they finish all the homework up tonight but over sleep for skool tomorrow.........

that would suck wouldn't it.......


----------



## Coach81

Off we go... leaving in a few hours... I'll return with plenty of pics... have a great week everyone... we sure will!!!


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> fresh meat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> returning homies
> 
> 
> 
> 4 +, some of us morphed over from the Test thread
> 
> per donald:
> 
> *I will post pics of her soon!!Blue eyes and redhaire.I got my gun loaded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> was there ever a worthier tag?
> 
> coach -thanks for posting THV, i pulled out the map, they look pretty spread out for privacy, will put it on the to-do list when i finally decide to take all my moochers along @ one time. As it is seems im paying for good portion of their solo trips to Orlando anyway
> 
> MH can u believe how the non-expiry option jumped? We're still milking one of the last sets of MYW tickets i bought 2 years ago. DH thought I was crazier than usual when i bought set of extra disney & 2 sets of U tix then...now every trip he hopefully asks if i still have any left. turned out to be far better return on my investment than sitting in the bank imo.



My pleasure.. Keisha.. next set of pics will be the new Bay Lake Towers


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Off we go... leaving in a few hours... I'll return with plenty of pics... have a great week everyone... we sure will!!!


 





 woo hoo have fun!  im waiting to log DS/GF into SWA, bought the EB but old habits hard to break lol

StL, ouch, sorry to hear, hang in there

only thing worse than dragging elderly parent to dr appointment is if it's raining/snowing that day

TGIF


----------



## RVGal




----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


>


----------



## marciemi

Hey Tricia!  Welcome back - can't believe the boys are getting that old!  

Day 3 is posted for those of you still interested!

Day 3


----------



## RVGal

Yep.  I have a 3rd grader and a kindergartener.  They keep me busy.  Busy.  Did I say busy?


----------



## Mad Hattered

marciemi said:


> Hey Tricia!  Welcome back - can't believe the boys are getting that old!
> 
> Day 3 is posted for those of you still interested!
> 
> Day 3



  Just got all caught up on it.  Great job!  But uggggghhhhh....I hate those kind of crowds!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## macraven




----------



## minniejack

RVGal said:


>



hi stranger welcome back


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


>


 
safe & sound lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome back!

off to watch GD take her swimming lessons @ the Y

middle DS never did get his new magical express tix/luggage tags after i switched him over to CSR a couple of weeks ago.  Hopefully, he can grab his bags @ MCO then just show up & CMs can check his reservation & let him on the bus?guess we'll know soon enough lol


----------



## camsmomE

Hi everyone!

I just read the first post of this thread and fell in love

Sounds like a place I belong. I love talking a whole lot about nothing! Especially if it is about my ridiculous need to take mini-trips to WDW or USO EVERY MONTH!  No... seriously. So far, April is the only month without a trip planned (and I can't, I just can't ...not in the middle of FCAT) I'm a high school teacher, and our students in Florida have to take and pass the FCAT to graduate. Therefore, for them, I can give up ONE month of theme parking. I guess.   

SO. Hi there. Glad to be here. -Stace (and Cameran, since she's sitting right here, staring at me...)


----------



## tink20

DH and me at the Mardi Gras ball!




We had a wonderful time!


----------



## minniejack

camsmomE said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just read the first post of this thread and fell in love
> 
> Sounds like a place I belong. I love talking a whole lot about nothing! Especially if it is about my ridiculous need to take mini-trips to WDW or USO EVERY MONTH!  No... seriously. So far, April is the only month without a trip planned (and I can't, I just can't ...not in the middle of FCAT) I'm a high school teacher, and our students in Florida have to take and pass the FCAT to graduate. Therefore, for them, I can give up ONE month of theme parking. I guess.
> 
> SO. Hi there. Glad to be here. -Stace (and Cameran, since she's sitting right here, staring at me...)





tink20 said:


> DH and me at the Mardi Gras ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a wonderful time!



you look so pretty.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies just stopped by to say hi and I finally got the last of my dental problems over with and now at home on pain meds and just one more step to go and that is dentures but for now it feels great to be done with all the novacaine shots and the pulling and cutting and not to mention all the money I have put out*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> safe & sound lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back!
> 
> off to watch GD take her swimming lessons @ the Y
> 
> middle DS never did get his new magical express tix/luggage tags after i switched him over to CSR a couple of weeks ago.  Hopefully, he can grab his bags @ MCO then just show up & CMs can check his reservation & let him on the bus?guess we'll know soon enough lol





oo oo oo oo oo ........i love that cow........

i gotta go get me one for miss moo.........



wait the g baby is about 5 months old now.
she doesn't talk or walk but she has fins?


put a life vest on that baby keisha................
we luvs her and want to see another month of tshirt months on her.........


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just read the first post of this thread and fell in love
> 
> Sounds like a place I belong. I love talking a whole lot about nothing! Especially if it is about my ridiculous need to take mini-trips to WDW or USO EVERY MONTH!  No... seriously. So far, April is the only month without a trip planned (and I can't, I just can't ...not in the middle of FCAT) I'm a high school teacher, and our students in Florida have to take and pass the FCAT to graduate. Therefore, for them, I can give up ONE month of theme parking. I guess.
> 
> SO. Hi there. Glad to be here. -Stace (and Cameran, since she's sitting right here, staring at me...)











welcome to the newest homie: 




_*camsmomE*_ stace......


before i say anything else, i had to go back to the first post of this thread to make sure my spelling was okay.  she said she loved it...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i could have done better with the puncuation/punciation/punkit  symbols, but hoped the new homie didnt notice............
please don't let on that i am a teacher also.

well camsmomE, we are so happy you have joined us.
it is like a scene out of seinfield.  it's always something about nothing.
the great thing about this being a chat thread, you can jump in and start talking without having to know what we are talking about.
for example, many don't really read my crap and they still like me....
or know what i have said in the past.....

we just love the laid back way of creating new friends/ homies here.

we do have our own language.
anyone at anytime can post new words for us to learn and use.

disney is the motherland.
kind of like england and the colonies breaking away to make a new country...
universal is the darkside.
in a way like the red headed step children of the dis.........
we say all of this with a smile.
homie are the friends that post here.

i thought i saw you on the florida meet up thread.
did you meet metro?
he's usually around here 

anywho, come back and put your feet up and stay awhile.

i do hope your little one likes the dancing welcome smilie.
i put it in there to make her giggle.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just stopped by to say hi and I finally got the last of my dental problems over with and now at home on pain meds and just one more step to go and that is dentures but for now it feels great to be done with all the novacaine shots and the pulling and cutting and not to mention all the money I have put out*



St Lawrence, i am glad you came to let us know you are back home and toothless.

in a few more days, the only thing that will be hurting you is your wallet.
the mouth/gums will stop swelling and heal fine.

you are going to feel so much better now.
i think you mentioned 2 years back about the teeth troubles.
it has bothered you for a few years.

the dentures portion of this all will be a piece of cake for youse.


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> DH and me at the Mardi Gras ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a wonderful time!



wow great pic !!

you are pretty and thin..........

and have a good looking dude with you at your side...

lucky ducky.



i bet you don't even have to diet.  it probably comes naturally.


tell us about mardi gras......
we love pictures if you have anymore.




one question, did you have to flash to get all those beads?
hubby also?.........


----------



## camsmomE

macraven said:


> welcome to the newest homie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*camsmomE*_ stace......
> 
> 
> before i say anything else, i had to go back to the first post of this thread to make sure my spelling was okay.  she said she loved it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could have done better with the puncuation/punciation/punkit  symbols, but hoped the new homie didnt notice............
> please don't let on that i am a teacher also.
> 
> well camsmomE, we are so happy you have joined us.
> it is like a scene out of seinfield.  it's always something about nothing.
> the great thing about this being a chat thread, you can jump in and start talking without having to know what we are talking about.
> for example, many don't really read my crap and they still like me....
> or know what i have said in the past.....
> 
> we just love the laid back way of creating new friends/ homies here.
> 
> we do have our own language.
> anyone at anytime can post new words for us to learn and use.
> 
> disney is the motherland.
> kind of like england and the colonies breaking away to make a new country...
> universal is the darkside.
> in a way like the red headed step children of the dis.........
> we say all of this with a smile.
> homie are the friends that post here.
> 
> i thought i saw you on the florida meet up thread.
> did you meet metro?
> he's usually around here
> 
> anywho, come back and put your feet up and stay awhile.
> 
> i do hope your little one likes the dancing welcome smilie.
> i put it in there to make her giggle.



That was BY FAR the best welcome speech EVER.  (and I spend 5 days a week teaching ENG IV to seniors and ALG 1B to sophomores, so I paid NO attention to grammar, spelling, or punctuation while reading this thread.) 

Yes, that was me on the Florida thread, but I didn't get to meet up with metro, misty, or bouncycat because I was at EPCOT that night. 

Speaking of talking about nothing...
As I sit here watching Dino Dan with Cameran, I am currently trying to bleach my hand with highlighting paste, to counteract the maroon hair color that weezled (spelled that wrong intentionally to prove I can let my hair down!) it's way into my plastic glove and ruined my life.


----------



## tink20

Here's some more pics: Me and the bartender (always good to be friends with ), and two of the floats, My pic of DHs float didn't turn out.  DH is in the Mystic Stripers Society (Mobile, AL)













He has been in it about 9 years, its a lot of fun, Mardi Gras in Mobile is calmer than New Orleans, its more family friendly, but we still have a great time.


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> one question, did you have to flash to get all those beads?
> hubby also?.........



I'll never tell....


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> one question, did you have to flash to get all those beads?
> hubby also?.........





tink20 said:


> I'll never tell....





*What happens at margi gras,stays at mardi gras!!!


I wanted welcome all the the newbies to the best thread on the boards..*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> I wanted welcome all the the newbies to the best thread on the boards..[/I][/B]



Im not a newbie but am I welcome ??


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Im not a newbie but am I welcome ??



*Hey scotlass,you know youre always welcomed.Were youse been?We missed ya here.*


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

even more peeps! welcome & join the best ride in town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




don't tempt me to post more baby pics, i gotta million of them, videos too hee hee.  Like her gram, bambino is well-padded, we float down here.

watched better half start his tomato plants yesterday (indoors) & woke up to 3 inches of snow this am, guess winter's not done yet here.


----------



## marciemi

Welcome everyone who I haven't said hi to!  (I can't keep my kids straight, let alone the peeps from this thread!  ).  No more progress on the trip report since I'm waiting for Stephen to do the one day's worth he's supposed to be working on (and of course isn't!).  I just threw him out of bed at 11:30 here because I know he has a zillion things he needs to get done today and bet that's low on the list!

We went skiing yesterday to a new place we hadnt been to before and had a good time.  VERY cold out although weve been skiing in temps at least 30 degrees colder but the 20 and wind chill of 7 just felt SO cold.  Skied in the morning and realized it was both Royce and my first time skiing this season  weve boarded every other time.  And by about 15 minutes into it were regretting not boarding!  We wanted to try out a new place on skis instead just because we feel more comfortable doing so.  But we took an early break and switched out to our boards.  A bit nicer in the afternoon.  Great deal for the place  normally $40 for a lift ticket and they had a special for March (end of season) - $99 to get a FAMILY season pass for the rest of the season!  So of course we did that  if only we had more days we could go back and not a zillion conflicts!  I would have gotten Matt on the pass too but it was parents and children 18 and under  and Matt has now been 19 for a whole 3 days!  (off to change my signature next!).  Bummer!  But well just pay for him if he wants to go.  I may take Eric & his GF back next weekend while Royce and Stephen are in Madison for Mock Trial State.


----------



## keishashadow

marci - time to start working on the next WDW trip plans

DS @ the Studios called, he made the AI audition & getting ready to get makeup done (where he gets the nerve i'll never know lol) 

would u believe the TS FPs were gone for the day when they hit the park around 10ish amhe sez the park is slammed.

he's going to Universal tomorrow and was planing on getting the 1 day 2 park tix. Parks are only open from 9 am to 7 pm (who knows what time he'll snag taxi to get there) starting to think I should tell him to buy the express passany thoughts?


----------



## camsmomE

keishashadow said:


> marci - time to start working on the next WDW trip plans
> 
> DS @ the Studios called, he made the AI audition & getting ready to get makeup done (where he gets the nerve i'll never know lol)
> 
> would u believe the TS FPs were gone for the day when they hit the park around 10ish amhe sez the park is slammed.
> 
> he's going to Universal tomorrow and was planing on getting the 1 day 2 park tix. Parks are only open from 9 am to 7 pm (who knows what time he'll snag taxi to get there) starting to think I should tell him to buy the express passany thoughts?



I've only had to buy the express pass once (when I arrived at 11:30 on a Sunday) because we usually stay one night on property- I'm so spoiled I know, but I LOVE the FOTL perk. Even the time I had to buy it though... SO worth it. So I vote "yes." 

On a side note- do I have to change the description under my avatar to "proud redhead" too now?  I'm generally a non-conformist, but if you all are doing it as a method of not conforming, then I'm IN!


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> Speaking of talking about nothing...
> As I sit here watching Dino Dan with Cameran, I am currently trying to bleach my hand with highlighting paste, to counteract the maroon hair color that weezled (spelled that wrong intentionally to prove I can let my hair down!) it's way into my plastic glove and ruined my life.



i have the answer.
good thing you came to the right place for advise.


put the maroon coloring on the other hand and that way they will match.
since they match, no one will notice.


_ok, what do i win for the fantastic help..._





scotlass said:


> Im not a newbie but am I welcome ??



you are a homie.
once a homie, always a homie.


we just considered youse were on a long nap ......figured that is why youse haven't been around.

how youse and the 'pool boy' doing?
once we hit 250 pages, i have to go make a new place for us.
and, we will be needing a pool and helper when that time comes....


hey, how's your boy doing?

it's ok to misspell on here.
the new teach can't use a red marker pen on the computer screen.





keishashadow said:


> marci - time to start working on the next WDW trip plans
> 
> *DS @ the Studios called, he made the AI audition & getting ready to get makeup done (where he gets the nerve i'll never know lol)
> *
> would u believe the TS FPs were gone for the day when they hit the park around 10ish amhe sez the park is slammed.
> 
> he's going to Universal tomorrow and was planing on getting the 1 day 2 park tix. Parks are only open from 9 am to 7 pm (who knows what time he'll snag taxi to get there) starting to think I should tell him to buy the express passany thoughts?



man.......i wish i was there.
i do love me that american idol show at the studios.

i would sit by myself so i could vote on my chair and the two other chairs beside me.
yea, i would cheat for your kiddo...
4 votes for the price of 1.

tell your offspring to get his butt out of bed very early and take a taxi to the darkside at 7:30 tomorrow morning.
he can avoid buying the epp then.
he and female friend could do the parry hotter thing without lines, hit some of IOA without lines then switch to the studio side before 11:00.
they will have some lines over there though.

the next day he could buy the epp once there and if the lines are over 20 minutes.




camsmomE said:


> On a side note- do I have to change the description under my avatar to "proud redhead" too now?  I'm generally a non-conformist, but if you all are doing it as a method of not conforming, then I'm IN!



some of us here used to whine and complain about being the red headed step children of the dis.
_ok ok , i whined a lot._

one night the tag fairy came and dubbed us Red Head.
it's a take off of what we were talking about.

quite a few of the regulars received the tag.
there are a few that received the tag as they came to post over here.
could have been the first time for them in the darkside....?

anyhoot, try as you may, only the tooth fairy can give the tag.

patster had a plea in his siggie for becoming a red head as he was absent that night and the second night the TG came to town here.
his plea was read by the TG and now he has the same red head tag also.
do what he did and put it in yourself and maybe it will be colorized by the TG.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I remember,it took patster almost a year to get his tag.But he don't post much on this thread.I remember begging with '''s'' for a few months till I awoke one morning to 2 tags from the tag fairy.*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Welcome to the newbies.  I don't have a red tag from the fairy but I do bring food....(sorry, Minnie )

Saturday afternoon we took a short drive to check out a new Tapas bar named One 19 North for dinner.  It was great!!  On with the show...

Crispy Artichoke Hearts topped with shaved Manchego cheese served with a Spanish Romesco sauce






Grilled Asparagus with Romesco sauce and Manchego cheese






Greek Cucumber Salad with roasted red peppers, fresh basil and red onions, tossed in extra virgin olive oil topped with feta cheese






Pan Seared Jumbo Scallops topped with chorizo sauce






Grilled Tuna Filet served with a ponzu sauce and avocado slices











It seems we ate a lot of food but we split everything so we left there feeling very satisfied yet not overly stuffed and miserable.  Oh yeah....we also had  Pan seared Pork Carnitas with an Argentine chimichurri sauce, seared chunks of Mojo marinated pork shoulder.  I was in food bliss and forgot to take a pic.  It was the best thing we'd eaten that night.  Here's proof....


----------



## macraven

damn those pictures of food look so good...............



_i'm stuck tonight with a grilled cheese sandwich and beans._


----------



## Mad Hattered

Soooooooooo.....today we decided to venture out and go for a drive.  We crossed the Mississippi river and headed north in Illinois.  The sun was out so that made it appear warmer than the low 40's.  I'll take that temp compared to what we've had!  

I'd read about a little pizza place that's getting good reviews around here.  It's called Peel Wood Fired Pizzas, and off we went.  Got there around 3ish and had a 20 minute wait.






No problem, we ordered a couple of drinks.  I had the Magic Hat #9 while Dana had the Stella Artois.  We got a refill at the bar and were seated.






We split an order of Wood Fired "Fire Wings".   They were made with crushed red pepper, parmesan, grey salt, basil, roasted garlic olive oil. They cook them in the 800 degree oven that they imported from Italy.  They were pretty good.  They were super crispy and hot and juicy in the middle.  The heat slowly built and got hotter the more you ate.






We chose today's pizza special for our main course.  It consisted of Romesco sauce, prosciutto, smoked gouda cheese, mozzarella cheese and fresh basil.  It was awesome!!











Delicious!!  The place stayed packed during our entire hour and half visit.  And then I had Dana try to take of pic of downtown St Louis on the way home.  Not too bad IMO since I was driving over 70


----------



## donaldduck352

*MH,you know how to make healthy eating look GREAT....
Whats wrong with me?I love all that kinda food,but order the deep fried all out bad food for ya everytime.It must take discpline too stear away from that kinda food..

I remember going too Red Lobster a few months back.I got the AYCE shrimp and salad bar.Was that good enough?NOOO,on the way home,I stopped at Crystels and got 2dozen of them heart attack in the sack burgers and ate six of'em.I freezed the rest of them and nuke'um when I get the craving..*


----------



## macraven

isn't Peel's in Edwardsville?


----------



## tink20

mmm....all that food looks gooood!


My DS is getting so excited about going to US/IOA, yesterday he said "in 3 months we will be there, and I'm going straight to the pool"  Kids, always think about the pool. I'm getting pretty excited myself.  I want to read more, see more pics, I think I'm going to go to the book store tomorrow


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Welcome to all the new homies!

... and welcome back to our long lost homies 



Mad Hattered said:


> Saturday afternoon we took a short drive to check out a new Tapas bar named One 19 North for dinner.  It was great!!


Now that's my kind of food ... I like to eat a little bit of a variety of food 







Mad Hattered said:


> Soooooooooo.....today we decided to venture out and go for a drive.  We crossed the Mississippi river and headed north in Illinois.  The sun was out so that made it appear warmer than the low 40's.  I'll take that temp compared to what we've had!



North??? North???  There's no snow so that can't be north ...  LOL

This is north! ... and yes we still have as much snow   At this rate we're still going to have snow by the time we leave for our May trip


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Bonnie,how ya'll get around?That Dodge Charger you posted will not do it.Do ya have a 4wheel drive when the roads are like that?*


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> mmm....all that food looks gooood!
> 
> 
> My DS is getting so excited about going to US/IOA, yesterday he said "in 3 months we will be there, and I'm going straight to the pool"  Kids, always think about the pool. I'm getting pretty excited myself.  I want to read more, see more pics, I think I'm going to go to the book store tomorrow




have you checked out the thread in the main forums on the darkside listed as picture of the day?

start from the beginning and you'll catch a lot of great stuff that you can look forward to.

the link:


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1196278


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Bonnie,how ya'll get around?That Dodge Charger you posted will not do it.Do ya have a 4wheel drive when the roads are like that?*



i dunno.
maybe dog sleds?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i dunno.
> maybe dog sleds?


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i have the answer.
> good thing you came to the right place for advise.
> 
> 
> put the maroon coloring on the other hand and that way they will match.
> since they match, no one will notice.
> 
> 
> _ok, what do i win for the fantastic help..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a homie.
> once a homie, always a homie.
> 
> 
> we just considered youse were on a long nap ......figured that is why youse haven't been around.
> 
> how youse and the 'pool boy' doing?
> once we hit 250 pages, i have to go make a new place for us.
> and, we will be needing a pool and helper when that time comes....
> 
> 
> hey, how's your boy doing?
> 
> it's ok to misspell on here.
> the new teach can't use a red marker pen on the computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man.......i wish i was there.
> i do love me that american idol show at the studios.
> 
> i would sit by myself so i could vote on my chair and the two other chairs beside me.
> yea, i would cheat for your kiddo...
> 4 votes for the price of 1.
> 
> tell your offspring to get his butt out of bed very early and take a taxi to the darkside at 7:30 tomorrow morning.
> he can avoid buying the epp then.
> he and female friend could do the parry hotter thing without lines, hit some of IOA without lines then switch to the studio side before 11:00.
> they will have some lines over there though.
> 
> the next day he could buy the epp once there and if the lines are over 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of us here used to whine and complain about being the red headed step children of the dis.
> _ok ok , i whined a lot._
> 
> one night the tag fairy came and dubbed us Red Head.
> it's a take off of what we were talking about.
> 
> quite a few of the regulars received the tag.
> there are a few that received the tag as they came to post over here.
> could have been the first time for them in the darkside....?
> 
> anyhoot, try as you may, only the tooth fairy can give the tag.
> 
> *patster had a plea in his siggie for becoming a red head as he was absent that night and the second night the TG came to town here.
> his plea was read by the TG and now he has the same red head tag also.
> do what he did and put it in yourself and maybe it will be colorized by the TG.*





donaldduck352 said:


> *I remember,it took patster almost a year to get his tag.But he don't post much on this thread.I remember begging with '''s'' for a few months till I awoke one morning to 2 tags from the tag fairy.*



Why is my ear burning?   

Yes, it took a long, long, looonnnngggg time before I got the tag.  I had fun with it, but I was definitely feeling like a blue-headed stepchild, if such a thing exists.


----------



## patster734

camsmomE said:


> I've only had to buy the express pass once (when I arrived at 11:30 on a Sunday) because we usually stay one night on property- I'm so spoiled I know, but I LOVE the FOTL perk. Even the time I had to buy it though... SO worth it. So I vote "yes."
> 
> *On a side note- do I have to change the description under my avatar to "proud redhead" too now?  I'm generally a non-conformist, but if you all are doing it as a method of not conforming, then I'm IN! *



Good luck with that!  May your conversion not take nearly as long as mine did!


----------



## macraven

hi patrick.......




i just reread my one post.

what in the heck is a TG?
and why did i use those initials........

i meant it to say TF for tag fairy.....


oh, nevermind.
i do love Jesus but i drink a little.......


----------



## KStarfish82

People are up late on this Sunday evening.....tomorrow is Monday


----------



## KStarfish82

Past midnight.....happy 27th birthday to my hubby!


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> hi patrick.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just reread my one post.
> 
> what in the heck is a TG?
> and why did i use those initials........
> 
> i meant it to say TF for tag fairy.....
> 
> 
> oh, nevermind.
> *i do love Jesus but i drink a little*.......



Who doesn't?



KStarfish82 said:


> People are up late on this Sunday evening.....tomorrow is Monday



I'm on Central time zone, so it's not even midnight yet.



KStarfish82 said:


> Past midnight.....happy 27th birthday to my hubby!



27?  Dang, that's young!  Wish him a happy birthday from all of us on the Universal threads!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> People are up late on this Sunday evening.....tomorrow is Monday




it is monday now.........

in 4 hours, it will be time to get up and get ready for work... 




KStarfish82 said:


> Past midnight.....happy 27th birthday to my hubby!














to the husband of the homie that forgot to mail my invite to the wedding last july.........

jk

still wuvs you and sending big birthday wishes to ya!


----------



## keishashadow

patster734 said:


> Good luck with that! May your conversion not take nearly as long as mine did!




jr didn't win, but said he had the time of his life (since he's only 24 not sure that's definitive lol)

thanx for the U input, he's only doing U 1 day, didn't want to split such a short trip to stay onsite, if he runs into crowds today im sure he'll change his mind next trip

imo artichokes look good even for breakfast, throw in some capers & it's even better.  making lasagne today for 1/2 the family, the other wants fried wings, least i'll have leftovers for tomorrow

mac - drinking is a good thing, jesus was big on wine

bonny i shudder to think of your heating costs up in the frozen tundra

good week all


----------



## minniejack

okay MH you do realize that I have to go for my annual next week and those doctors scales are torture, RIGHT???

Will be checking out copycat recipes for these--they look delish!!
Crispy Artichoke Hearts topped with shaved Manchego cheese served with a Spanish Romesco sauce
Grilled Asparagus with Romesco sauce and Manchego cheese
Pan Seared Jumbo Scallops topped with chorizo sauce
Grilled Tuna Filet served with a ponzu sauce and avocado slices

Welcome back everyone

Happy Birthday Katy

And Patster, you know I like Sneetches without breeches


----------



## patster734

minniejack said:


> okay MH you do realize that I have to go for my annual next week and those doctors scales are torture, RIGHT???
> 
> Will be checking out copycat recipes for these--they look delish!!
> Crispy Artichoke Hearts topped with shaved Manchego cheese served with a Spanish Romesco sauce
> Grilled Asparagus with Romesco sauce and Manchego cheese
> Pan Seared Jumbo Scallops topped with chorizo sauce
> Grilled Tuna Filet served with a ponzu sauce and avocado slices
> 
> Welcome back everyone
> 
> Happy Birthday Katy
> 
> *And Patster, you know I like Sneetches without breeches *





You remembered that whole Sneetch scenario?!

Fun time that was!  

We almost had the Proud Redheads divided into sub-categories of Star-wearing Sneetches and Starless Sneetches!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, got Stephen's view of Day 3 posted (the MK and all the band-y stuff) - be prewarned, it has a lot of BAD puns/humor in it!  

Teen View of Day 3


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> isn't Peel's in Edwardsville?



That would be correct, Mac.

http://www.peelpizza.com/


----------



## schumigirl

MH..........those food pictures are lush.....particularly the scallops and that pizza looks delicious 

Tom and I went out to pizza hut for lunch today and the pizza`s there looked nothing like that one ........it filled a hole and that`s about it really 

Used up my whole days calories and then some........and I`m hungry again now

And someone`s just put a glass of red wine in front of me.....oh well it`s poured now


----------



## macraven

i have decided that working is highly over rated.

think i will save soda cans and recycle them for the money.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i have decided that working is highly over rated.
> 
> think i will save soda cans and recycle them for the money.



I agree, completely, Mac!!  Well....except I want to collect beer cans.


----------



## patster734

Mad Hattered said:


> I agree, completely, Mac!!  Well....except I want to collect beer cans.



Sweet!  Your just down I-70 from me.  I'll drop of my empty beer cans once a month.  Will you also be collecting empty beer bottles?  I'll have some of those too!


----------



## Mad Hattered

patster734 said:


> Sweet!  Your just down I-70 from me.  I'll drop of my empty beer cans once a month.  Will you also be collecting empty beer bottles?  I'll have some of those too!



OK.  But if I came out your way we could snag a couple more from Jack Stack's or Oklahoma Joe's.


----------



## patster734

Mad Hattered said:


> OK.  But if I came out your way we could snag a couple more from Jack Stack's or Oklahoma Joe's.



Jackstack is my favorite bbq!  Would you prefer the Jackstack in Martin City, or the Jackstack on the Plaza?

By the way, I have a niece who's in her second year at SLU.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> okay MH you do realize that I have to go for my annual next week and those doctors scales are torture, RIGHT???
> 
> Will be checking out copycat recipes for these--they look delish!!
> Crispy Artichoke Hearts topped with shaved Manchego cheese served with a Spanish Romesco sauce
> Grilled Asparagus with Romesco sauce and Manchego cheese
> Pan Seared Jumbo Scallops topped with chorizo sauce
> Grilled Tuna Filet served with a ponzu sauce and avocado slices



http://www.lifesambrosia.com/2009/03/crispy-artichoke-hearts-recipe.html

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Romesco-Sauce/Detail.aspx

That should get you started.


----------



## Mad Hattered

patster734 said:


> Jackstack is my favorite bbq!  Would you prefer the Jackstack in Martin City, or the Jackstack on the Plaza?
> 
> By the way, I have a niece who's in her second year at SLU.



Actually, the only one we've eaten at (3 times now) is the Freight House location.  We've also indulged at Arthur Bryant's, L.C.'s, Gates, Winslow's and Smokin' Guns.

Next time you speak to your niece, ask her is she's had Pappy's BBQ.  It's very good and is located very close to SLU.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I promised some baby pics.

1''st is Joyce and Cheyanne*






*AND the PROUD mom*







*More to follow when I get ahold of the camera and upload them..*


----------



## tink20

marciemi said:


> Okay, got Stephen's view of Day 3 posted (the MK and all the band-y stuff) - be prewarned, it has a lot of BAD puns/humor in it!
> 
> Teen View of Day 3



I just read your son's trip report, I really enjoyed it, it was really good! and funny....he could get a job as a Jungle Cruise skipper.  Seriously, it was very entertaining.


----------



## macraven

goody goody....
we finally got a new pic of our newest baby!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I just read your son's TR, Marcie and seriously laughed out loud!   See, I'm so old that I didn't even type LOL.   I love his style and humor.  It reminded me of ...well....the way I type things.  Except I'm not 17....I may have a problem.

Excellent job, Stephen!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

DD....the newest addition is beautiful!!  Apparently kids grow faster than cats...because that's all I have to compare it to.  Although I'd put money on my Bernie Mac in a boxing match. 

Congrats again on the lovely addition to your family!


----------



## macraven

after staring at the pic of the babe for the last 20 minutes, i say she looks a lot like Double D.............

especially the second pic of her with mommie.


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> have you checked out the thread in the main forums on the darkside listed as picture of the day?
> 
> start from the beginning and you'll catch a lot of great stuff that you can look forward to.
> 
> the link:
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1196278



Thanks for the link, I love pictures.


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Thanks for the link, I love pictures.



i thought you would like that thread.
i go thru it at times when i miss being at the darkside.


----------



## patster734

Thanks for the baby pictures, DD!




macraven said:


> after staring at the pic of the babe for the last 20 minutes, i say she looks a lot like Double D.............
> 
> especially the second pic of her with mommie.



I don't know.  I'd have to see her with a beer in her hand first.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> DD....the newest addition is beautiful!! *Apparently kids grow faster than cats*...because that's all I have to compare it to. Although I'd put money on my Bernie Mac in a boxing match.
> 
> Congrats again on the lovely addition to your family!


 
lol  meant to comment, ur fur babies are huge, r they manx or just overfed?

donald your GD is beeeeautiful!!!  enjoy 

50 degrees & sunshine todaymaybe will dry up some of the flood waters.


----------



## ducky_love

Blah - for anyone that noticed - I survied!  I took last Friday off for what my dentist called "minor" dental surgery.  I was convinced that I was going to Universal after I woke up and I was going to have some fun with my day off!  Well, I ended up in bed on pain meds all weekend!  

I'm so going this weekend because we have family in town.  Hopefully I don't have chipmunk cheeks by then!  Any way - just bad timing to join, talk about posting photos, then disappear!  I had a good reason.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> http://www.lifesambrosia.com/2009/03/crispy-artichoke-hearts-recipe.html
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Romesco-Sauce/Detail.aspx
> 
> That should get you started.


thank you muchly--I started to buy the artichoke hearts yesterday, but didn't know whether to buy fresh, canned, or frozen

DD your women folk all have such beautiful eyes   Get that gun oiled.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks everyone who's been reading my TR!  Hoping to get back to my portions soon here but I guess no more off-the-wall humor or bad puns!   

MH - I did want to say how much I enjoyed your trip report and know I didn't say so at the time.  I did read it all but just found it supremely depressing - I want to go back to DL so badly.  We had such a great trip there in 2003 and it seems like there's just so much to do now.  However having just gone to WDW, and having kid #2 heading off to college next year, I just don't see even WDW again, let alone DL being in the budget any time soon!  I'll tab your report and pics though to use to convince DH just in case it ever becomes a possibility!!


----------



## minniejack

all is not well in Muddville today, one kiddo made varsity tennis and one did not and they're both upset.

Bad thing was, DS beat the last player to make varsity but the coach said he wasn't as consistent (maybe the day he was peeved and just hit the ball??) She only watched them for 3 days and then decided--even though he beat several of the other boys who did make the team.   Just doesn't seem right.  Two of the boys who also were cut stayed to whine and argue about their status.

He's already on the phone trying to see if it's not too late for track...  Maybe better off--those varsity players and their over hovering parents are cut throat.


----------



## macraven

ducky_love said:


> Blah - for anyone that noticed - I survied!  I took last Friday off for what my dentist called "minor" dental surgery.  I was convinced that I was going to Universal after I woke up and I was going to have some fun with my day off!  Well, I ended up in bed on pain meds all weekend!
> 
> I'm so going this weekend because we have family in town.  Hopefully I don't have chipmunk cheeks by then!  Any way - just bad timing to join, talk about posting photos, then disappear!  I had a good reason.




what's the problem???

you had a legal high all weekend............and your insurance probably paid for it....

better living thru chemistry



on a serious note, hope you are doing better now.
dental work suxs big time no matter what is done in the mouth.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> all is not well in Muddville today, one kiddo made varsity tennis and one did not and they're both upset.
> 
> Bad thing was, DS beat the last player to make varsity but the coach said he wasn't as consistent (maybe the day he was peeved and just hit the ball??) She only watched them for 3 days and then decided--even though he beat several of the other boys who did make the team.   Just doesn't seem right.  Two of the boys who also were cut stayed to whine and argue about their status.
> 
> He's already on the phone trying to see if it's not too late for track...  Maybe better off--those varsity players and their over hovering parents are cut throat.



i feel bad for you son.
tell him to put a bag full of dog poop on the front stoop of the coach.

light that bag, ring the bell and run like hell.



he will feel so much better doing that.
it takes the aggravation and pain away better than a beer.

but he wouldn't know that about a beer since he is underage.


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Thanks for the baby pictures, DD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I'd have to see her with a beer in her hand first.










i'm guessing she would do a two hand fist to hold that bottle.....


----------



## camsmomE

Hey homies! 

I've busy all day (for two days actually) reserving, cancelling, reserving, scooting days, adding days, freaking out, and renting DVC points. 

Final outcome? The perfect vacation! success!

On a side note. My kids (career, not home) are making me  (with a whole lot less happy.) I just wish that MY high school teachers that said things like "we were NEVER as disrespectful and obnoxious at your age" could see the kids that I AM dealing with!! 

Thanks for the vent.


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> all is not well in Muddville today, one kiddo made varsity tennis and one did not and they're both upset.
> 
> Bad thing was, DS beat the last player to make varsity but the coach said he wasn't as consistent (maybe the day he was peeved and just hit the ball??) She only watched them for 3 days and then decided--even though he beat several of the other boys who did make the team.   Just doesn't seem right.  Two of the boys who also were cut stayed to whine and argue about their status.
> 
> He's already on the phone trying to see if it's not too late for track...  Maybe better off--those varsity players and their over hovering parents are cut throat.



Wow - sorry to hear that!  Is he also a sophomore?  My 15 y/o is also a tennis player and also hoping for varsity this year.  He got his letter last year as a freshman, but didn't play consistently on varsity and is hoping to this year.  They've had some "captain's practices" (indoors) but can't start official practices until March 28th. Which is good since we're expecting another 6" of snow tonight.  Sigh.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey, Minnie.....it's Fat Tuesday.  Calories don't count today. 

Keisha...my cats eat a lot, no doubt.  But Scratchy is mostly fluff.  When wet she looks like a long haired ferret.  Bernie is just huge, though. He eats a ton (and loves his papa because he gives out treats ) but he just loves dry food of all things.  We eat good here, but he won't touch "people food".  Whereas when papa gets the pots and pans out, Scratchy assumes the position right next to momma because she knows papa is bringing food to her.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey, Minnie.....it's Fat Tuesday.  Calories don't count today.



Don't I wish...You know according to the mypyramid.gov  I'm just now considered not obese...I truly don't think they're counting muscle weight in their calculations...I wear almost the same size that I did 20 yrs ago and was considered underweight then according to their calculations..but as you can see I'm aiming for 10 more...wish me luck

But I did eat 2 small peppermint patties to dull my heartache for DS.

DS is a Freshie, he missed the cut off by a week.  And his school doesn't even have a JV coach, so he might as well either try track or go to the piano teacher that he's been begging me to switch him to.  I guess this is why he should've listened when we told him to go to tennis match play cause all of the other boys were going...you know... teens are smarter than their parents...


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Apparently our cats don't understand people talk.  We encouraged them to go get on their Mardi Gras outfits.  It took some coaxing with a laser light, but eventually they scampered down the hallway to change into their attire.

They obviously only understand one celebration in this house.  I have absolutely no idea where they get it from......


















But I did give them a treat for trying..............


----------



## macraven

someone is up late tonight.......



is he snoring again?


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Apparently our cats don't understand people talk.  We encouraged them to go get on their Mardi Gras outfits.  It took some coaxing with a laser light, but eventually they scampered down the hallway to change into their attire.
> 
> They obviously only understand one celebration in this house.  I have absolutely no idea where they get it from......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did give them a treat for trying..............






i love this!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> all is not well in Muddville today, one kiddo made varsity tennis and one did not and they're both upset.
> 
> Bad thing was, DS beat the last player to make varsity but the coach said he wasn't as consistent (maybe the day he was peeved and just hit the ball??) She only watched them for 3 days and then decided--even though he beat several of the other boys who did make the team. Just doesn't seem right. Two of the boys who also were cut stayed to whine and argue about their status.
> 
> He's already on the phone trying to see if it's not too late for track... Maybe better off--those varsity players and their over hovering parents are cut throat.


 
my guy (despite tennis coach growling as to why he's 'quitting' - this after coach was very inconsistent re seedssince 9th grade) decided since he got his tennis letter to go out for track to get that 4th varsity letter this year...apparently he's a long jumper, who knew lol?  He still plays tennis 'for fun' and that's a-0k by me.  hope ur DS will continue to play on his own & be back next year to & make Varsity tennis team!

furry kreuger?

it's raining, it's pouring, i wish i were snoring, going to have to swim upstream to get ashes today


----------



## minniejack

IMHO, I think all cats actually look that way and put the cute mask on to trick us humans.  And now that isn't a cat insult--just an observation with their claw skills. 

Keisha, thanks for the kindness.  Tennis is a sport you can play till you're in a wheelchair.  He hasn't been going to anything for ages and would only play occasionally with his sister at her private.  I think it was just something he thought he should do because everyone has constantly told him since 4th grade that he is so good that's what he should do. Though, I'm still irritated that she said she was doing the ladder system, but yet only let him play 4 matches, which he won them and wouldn't let him or the others play up--I think she mentally picked the first two days and that was that--new coach, (fresh out of college)--hear me roar.


----------



## macraven

i hate that coach minnie.








hey stace, teaching high skool kids can be tough.
i just pretend that i am at home with my 4 boys so that helps me get thru the skool day.


----------



## camsmomE

Thanks Mac. Actually, I do quite the opposite when I'm teaching. I think about being at home with a 2-year old, who is wrapped in the curtains, screaming, asking for candy every minute, shoving chewed up celery in my face, with Nick Jr. on TV... and I say to myself... "Yeah. this isn't so bad."


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


>


Now that is A-W-E-S-O-M-E


----------



## minniejack

I forgot to tell you guys one delicious moment of all this tennis crap.  Remember the main bully who has been tormenting DD and tried to run DD off the road and no justice? The stupid fool thought she would try out for varsity tennis.  Guess who her first opponent was....    DD said she "served" the ball and it smacked the bully in the face--"Whoops" DD said.    DD then proceeded to wipe the court clean--bully never returned.

Would loved to have seen it happen.


----------



## Mad Hattered

We bought tickets this morning for.................











Here is a teaser video.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPO9mX29XlM


Regular tickets don't go on sale until this Saturday but I joined the Cirque Club and got to order them 3 days earlier.  Get this....the concert date is February 7th, *2012*!!  About a year from now.   Oh, and if you thought the Cirque tickets were expensive at DTD then you don't even want to know what we paid for these!!!  We got AWESOME seats but damn....did we pay for it!


----------



## macraven

as long as you have enough money to buy cat food and their treats, you can spend all you want on that show................


----------



## keishashadow

blood on the court, i like it

tix for that show go on sale here on Saturday, im afraid to see how much they might be

DSs idol offering

http://www.youtube.com/user/lionheartliotta#p/a/u/0/aa4HNbwEzj0


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> blood on the court, i like it
> 
> tix for that show go on sale here on Saturday, im afraid to see how much they might be
> 
> DSs idol offering
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lionheartliotta#p/a/u/0/aa4HNbwEzj0



He was really good, Keisha!!  There is no way in hell I could get up there and do that.

I can tell you how much the tix are......they range from $50 to $250 each.  Here is seating chart of how the staging is set up here...






For $250 you are in the first 15 rows and it comes with a special lanyard, program, extra gift, special ticket, etc.  I didn't want to sit that close and miss out on the action or have a sore neck from looking up all night.  We got seats in the first section C front row, seats 5 and 6.  We are right beside the "round" part of the stage.  With all the fees and whatnot it ended up costing us $190 per ticket.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ok.....really.....why is Ashthon in the top 13 on AI? Or the first girl for that matter...


----------



## camsmomE

Mad Hattered said:


> Ok.....really.....why is Ashthon in the top 13 on AI?



AMEN! I just said that! It's like you're reading my mind!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

camsmomE said:


> AMEN! I just said that! It's like you're reading my mind!!!



Well....did your mind just say "Paul, what the hell are you doing? You're better than that!"


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I had a supremely excellent afternoon. I can't say why on here, but


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Ok.....really.....why is Ashthon in the top 13 on AI? Or the first girl for that matter...





camsmomE said:


> AMEN! I just said that! It's like you're reading my mind!!!




you both stole my thunder.............

some of those on idol tonight really suxed ...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i have watched idol since the first season.......
i'm addicted to that show no matter how lousy some of them are.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> blood on the court, i like it
> 
> tix for that show go on sale here on Saturday, im afraid to see how much they might be
> 
> DSs idol offering
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lionheartliotta#p/a/u/0/aa4HNbwEzj0




jeremy was robbed.
he was really good!



the Dark Marauder said:


> I had a supremely excellent afternoon. I can't say why on here, but



spill the beans darkie.
if not, i'll clear out some of my pm's so i have room for yours......


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> I forgot to tell you guys one delicious moment of all this tennis crap.  Remember the main bully who has been tormenting DD and tried to run DD off the road and no justice? The stupid fool thought she would try out for varsity tennis.  Guess who her first opponent was....    DD said she "served" the ball and it smacked the bully in the face--"Whoops" DD said.    DD then proceeded to wipe the court clean--bully never returned.
> 
> Would loved to have seen it happen.



Awesome!!   Can anyone say Karma?!

Reminds me of a story I don't think I shared here (if so, it's been 2 years - you've probably all forgotten!   ).  Eric was 13 and in a tennis tourney.  Age groups were 10 & under, 12 & under, 14 & under, etc.  Obviously he was in the 14 & under group.  Well so was a little kid - an 8 year old - whose daddy was a tennis pro (and obviously determined junior was going to be too) and wanted junior playing against some "real" competition.  The first few stretches of the tournament the kid won all his games, as did Eric, so they met in the championship finals.  My thought at that point was simply that the kid must be a heck of a player.

Well, after the first game Eric came over, literally in tears of frustration.  Evidently the kid was winning his matches by straight out cheating.  Tennis (as I'm sure you all know) is an "honor" sport, where you call the stuff on your side - at least at this level.  Well, the kid was calling Eric's shots out that were in by several feet.  And throwing a hissy fit if Eric called any of his out that were out.  I told Eric I'd see if they could get a judge to come over and watch (they had a few roaming for the tournament).  

Well, Eric did about his second serve and it caught a bad bounce and bounced up and caught the kid right in the, um, privates.    He dropped like a rock and laid there crying on the court until his mommy came and carried him off.  Obviously it wasn't intentional (it had bounced first in any case).  They waited a half hour or so but the kid refused to come back and play so ended up forfeiting the match to Eric.  I felt bad for the kid (well, okay, not really  ) but had to think of the "If you can't run with the big dogs..." saying!


----------



## macraven

i love stories with happy endings.............


----------



## camsmomE

Mad Hattered said:


> Well....did your mind just say "Paul, what the hell are you doing? You're better than that!"



um. I guess you weren't reading my mind then.  I hit mute when Paul comes on.


----------



## tink20

Hey homies, I couldn't play yesterday...a day at the Drs. and hospital, then in bed all day,  and I still don't know what the heck is wrong.  So frustrating.  I called the Dr. again this morning asking for the results of my CT, so hopefully they will tell me today!  He thinks its a kidney stone. 

Oh btw, Mickey, must have found out about my trip to the darkside....he sent me a pin for free dining for this summer.  I must stay strong, I can't give into him!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> jeremy was robbed.
> he was really good!
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


Ditto--he was good--he must play football like his older bro--he has some wide shoulders


marciemi said:


> Awesome!!   Can anyone say Karma?!
> 
> Reminds me of a story I don't think I shared here (if so, it's been 2 years - you've probably all forgotten!   ).  Eric was 13 and in a tennis tourney.  Age groups were 10 & under, 12 & under, 14 & under, etc.  Obviously he was in the 14 & under group.  Well so was a little kid - an 8 year old - whose daddy was a tennis pro (and obviously determined junior was going to be too) and wanted junior playing against some "real" competition.  The first few stretches of the tournament the kid won all his games, as did Eric, so they met in the championship finals.  My thought at that point was simply that the kid must be a heck of a player.
> 
> Well, after the first game Eric came over, literally in tears of frustration.  Evidently the kid was winning his matches by straight out cheating.  Tennis (as I'm sure you all know) is an "honor" sport, where you call the stuff on your side - at least at this level.  Well, the kid was calling Eric's shots out that were in by several feet.  And throwing a hissy fit if Eric called any of his out that were out.  I told Eric I'd see if they could get a judge to come over and watch (they had a few roaming for the tournament).
> 
> Well, Eric did about his second serve and it caught a bad bounce and bounced up and caught the kid right in the, um, privates.    He dropped like a rock and laid there crying on the court until his mommy came and carried him off.  Obviously it wasn't intentional (it had bounced first in any case).  They waited a half hour or so but the kid refused to come back and play so ended up forfeiting the match to Eric.  I felt bad for the kid (well, okay, not really  ) but had to think of the "If you can't run with the big dogs..." saying!




I love it.

When I picked up DS yesterday, his friend jumped in the car and started asking about DH's surgery--that probably didn't help either one of my kiddos when it came to the mental game--they were too worried about Dad--I never realized it bothered them until that kid asked...sigh



tink20 said:


> Hey homies, I couldn't play yesterday...a day at the Drs. and hospital, then in bed all day,  and I still don't know what the heck is wrong.  So frustrating.  I called the Dr. again this morning asking for the results of my CT, so hopefully they will tell me today!  He thinks its a kidney stone.
> 
> Oh btw, Mickey, must have found out about my trip to the darkside....he sent me a pin for free dining for this summer.  I must stay strong, I can't give into him!



 Get well soon

Hang tough against the bright light--think of the walking you have to do at the Motherland and that'll help...


----------



## keishashadow

jer sez fang u very much!

congrats on the pin, maybe it'll rub off & i'll get one of those bad boys.

who knew tennis was a contact sport

MH you know, i was almost expecting the seats to run more $ for what i consider to be a way cooler show than the norm...think im just numb from shelling out so much money lately ha ha


----------



## tink20

minniejack said:


> Get well soon
> 
> Hang tough against the bright light--think of the walking you have to do at the Motherland and that'll help...



Thank you, I feel MUCH better today, it was a kidney stone and its gone  but.....there is another one on the right side.   The Dr. said it could be months or years before it bothers me, so we'll see. And as for Mickey....that's gonna be so difficult.  DH asked me, you want me to throw this away (the pin post card) I said, no I want to hang on to it.


----------



## camsmomE

Hey Tink...

What days will you be at PBH? We will be there from 6/05 through 6/09/11. This is our third stay this year (I know, I know...) but our first time in Club Level.


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Hey homies, I couldn't play yesterday...a day at the Drs. and hospital, then in bed all day,  and I still don't know what the heck is wrong.  So frustrating.  I called the Dr. again this morning asking for the results of my CT, so hopefully they will tell me today!  He thinks its a kidney stone.
> 
> Oh btw, Mickey, must have found out about my trip to the darkside....he sent me a pin for free dining for this summer.  I must stay strong, I can't give into him!




i always think the person is pregnant when they go to the doc, then to the hospital and then home to bed........



camsmomE said:


> um. I guess you weren't reading my mind then.  I hit mute when Paul comes on.




paul reminds me of a younger rod stewart, like when he played with Faces.
I like a lot of the boys this year but only one girl.



tink20 said:


> Thank you, I feel MUCH better today, it was a kidney stone and its gone  but.....there is another one on the right side.   The Dr. said it could be months or years before it bothers me, so we'll see. And as for Mickey....that's gonna be so difficult.  DH asked me, you want me to throw this away (the pin post card) I said, no I want to hang on to it.



oh..........
I'll cancel the baby shower right away.

kidney stones hurt really really really bad.
kind of like giving birth with out any use of drugs.

Can the doc do the ultra sound thing to break up the stone so you won't feel it when it passes?




save the pin card.
just do it ....


because of the expense of flying, etc, i do both of my vacations in a 16 day time period.
i stay onsite at the motherland for the beginning of my trip and then switch over to the darkside hotels.

I got my first pin this year.
40% off any resort room.

i chose all stars...........


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> who knew tennis was a contact sport


----------



## tink20

camsmomE said:


> Hey Tink...
> 
> What days will you be at PBH? We will be there from 6/05 through 6/09/11. This is our third stay this year (I know, I know...) but our first time in Club Level.



We will be there the exact same time as you.  Arriving Sun. about 3pm and leaving Thurs. morning.  It is our very first time.  Maybe we will see you, that would be kewl. (never seen a Diser  on vacay before)


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> i always think the person is pregnant when they go to the doc, then to the hospital and then home to bed........
> 
> I would rather have a kidney stone LOL.  I am done having babies.
> 
> 
> 
> paul reminds me of a younger rod stewart, like when he played with Faces.
> I like a lot of the boys this year but only one girl.
> 
> 
> 
> oh..........
> I'll cancel the baby shower right away.
> 
> kidney stones hurt really really really bad.
> kind of like giving birth with out any use of drugs.
> 
> Can the doc do the ultra sound thing to break up the stone so you won't feel it when it passes?
> 
> It felt like labor pains, didn't have drugs until after it passed, but I feel 100% better, I do have the other one, but I'm not going to worry about until I have to (I'll save some of these drugs for then)
> 
> save the pin card.
> just do it ....
> 
> I wish I could just add the WDW trip on to my US trip, but we have a pup this year and I can't stay gone that long.  I am thinking about an Aug. trip, just need more funds if you kwim.
> because of the expense of flying, etc, i do both of my vacations in a 16 day time period.
> i stay onsite at the motherland for the beginning of my trip and then switch over to the darkside hotels.
> 
> I got my first pin this year.
> 40% off any resort room.
> 
> i chose all stars...........


----------



## camsmomE

tink20 said:


> We will be there the exact same time as you.  Arriving Sun. about 3pm and leaving Thurs. morning.  It is our very first time.  Maybe we will see you, that would be kewl. (never seen a Diser  on vacay before)



Me neither. I always look. and I always make myself plainly obvious to other Disers who may be strolling around (to the point where DH makes fun of me tremendously) but. nope- never saw one. 

A week after my Aug 2010 trip, I found out I was sitting on a bus, right next to a DIS friend of mine!  

On another note, you will LOVE LOVE LOVE PBH!  There's a reason I went twice in two months! Please make sure they don't put you in the EAST wing! Everything else is wonderful!


----------



## tink20

camsmomE, whats wrong with the east wing?  I was going to request a balcony (if thats available for standard rooms).  The resort looks so beautiful, I cant wait.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> MH you know, i was almost expecting the seats to run more $ for what i consider to be a way cooler show than the norm...think im just numb from shelling out so much money lately ha ha



Unless the show lasts 4 hours, I might feel like I overpaid.   We know it won't be that long but I expect it to be unbelievable.  I just read that of Cirque's  27 different shows they do, that the MJ one has the highest production cost of all of them (57 million).

Considering we paid the equivalent of 2 roundtrip airfares to Orlando it better be damned good!!! 







OK...now we have to go watch AI on DVR before it starts getting thrown around here.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Unless the show lasts 4 hours, I might feel like I overpaid.   We know it won't be that long but I expect it to be unbelievable.  I just read that of Cirque's  27 different shows they do, that the MJ one has the highest production cost of all of them (57 million).
> 
> Considering we paid the equivalent of 2 roundtrip airfares to Orlando it better be damned good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...now we have to go watch AI on DVR before it starts getting thrown around here.


----------



## minniejack

we never got the 8 inches of snow.  I don't know whether to be happy or sad--I let kiddos stay up to watch stupid Jersey Shore--I know--bad parenting, but I feel if I let them watch it; it allows me to critique the entire hour about the dangers of drinking and tanning  I mean come on those Jersey Shore people are young and they look hard.  

I really don't know which of the shows that they watch is worse: Jersey or Pretty Little Liars or in my son's neck of the woods they call it the Slu** Little White Girls show.  The whole time the kids are yelling at the tv saying how stupid the show is, yet they continue to watch.

TGIF 
Red Riding Hood comes out today--yay.


----------



## minniejack

Janet I wasn't sure whether or not you did get your MJ tix, but I saw that WPXI had presale tickets available to the end of today.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> TGIF
> Red Riding Hood comes out today--yay.



Oh yeah!  We will be seeing that one soon!


----------



## keishashadow

anybody watching the earthquake/tsunami coverage, scary-poor souls.


macraven said:


>


 
all the injuries, karma like and otherwise



Mad Hattered said:


> Unless the show lasts 4 hours, I might feel like I overpaid.  We know it won't be that long but I expect it to be unbelievable. I just read that of Cirque's 27 different shows they do, that the MJ one has the highest production cost of all of them (57 million).
> 
> *Considering we paid the equivalent of 2 roundtrip airfares to Orlando it better be damned good!!! *
> 
> .


 
would that be in normal airfare prices or the inflated prices im seeing now? paid 3 times what i paid last year for July's trip for 1 less person this time& had to book crappy late afternoon flight down. i got to pay another $20 yesterdayleast i moved the flight up a few hours.  Not sure to file that under a win or a loss.



minniejack said:


> Janet I wasn't sure whether or not you did get your MJ tix, but I saw that WPXI had presale tickets available to the end of today.


 
thanx, we're going to sit it out...austerity program since the new governor pulled 1/2 the funding to schools, including public universities. Since they receive 50% of their monies from taxes, it's going to be interesting throwing darts to figure out which school will wind up giving the bestest deal as the tuitions will all likely increase after the May 1st commitment date and we'll get a bigger bill come July. 

we've talked it over, the mr & i have decided the only solution is....

to cry in our beer tonight lol


----------



## KStarfish82

TGIF!


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> TGIF!


----------



## thebigkahuna

I know I'm not a regular here, but I'm BUSTING! and need to tell someone!!

I just bought my annual pass & booked a hotel! Universal here I come!!!!!


Oh, and TGIF 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## donaldduck352

thebigkahuna said:


> I know I'm not a regular here, but I'm BUSTING! and need to tell someone!!
> 
> I just bought my annual pass & booked a hotel! Universal here I come!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and TGIF
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



*Welcome to the AP darkside.What resort you book?*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies,check out this thread.It's so funny!!!*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40286640&posted=1#post40286640


----------



## camsmomE

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey homies,check out this thread.It's so funny!!!*
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40286640&posted=1#post40286640



Thanks. I needed that!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, finally got my first bursts of photopass pics added in to my trip report for the first 3 days if anyone's interested - hoping to make some more progress on the report itself at some point!  

Photopass pics - Days 1, 2 & 3


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> I know I'm not a regular here, but I'm BUSTING! and need to tell someone!!
> 
> I just bought my annual pass & booked a hotel! Universal here I come!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and TGIF
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




*because you posted, you are a regular homie now!!

thanks for dropping by and sharing the good news!!!!!!*






to our newest homie to the darkside:





thebigkahuna

the homie that will be back real soon to tell us about their vacation and stay at the darkside.......


----------



## circelli

Hi there everyone  

We are going to the Great Wolfe Lodge in Sandusky Ohio tomorrow...it is a surprise for the boys!!!

My DH will be with us this time...I am sooo excited!!!

I hope everyone is doing well......snow AGAIN here yesterday,  I am with you Bonny I am thinking no snow in May?!?!


----------



## camsmomE

marciemi said:


> Okay, finally got my first bursts of photopass pics added in to my trip report for the first 3 days if anyone's interested - hoping to make some more progress on the report itself at some point!
> 
> Photopass pics - Days 1, 2 & 3



Your DH's face while you're holding the frog is PRICELESS! Thanks for sharing your photos- they were great!


----------



## tink20

marciemi said:


> Okay, finally got my first bursts of photopass pics added in to my trip report for the first 3 days if anyone's interested - hoping to make some more progress on the report itself at some point!
> 
> Photopass pics - Days 1, 2 & 3



Your pictures are great, makes me miss Disney  I love the Princess and the Frog one, I had not seen that one yet.

Good Morning homies! I'm tired of being tired, so I am going to try to start exercising (again) I just went for a walk (1mile) We'll see how long I stick to it. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey homies,check out this thread.It's so funny!!!*
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40286640&posted=1#post40286640


 


2 snaps up for waterpark fun too!

anybody with a screen name featuring big kahuna is a cool dude, welcome


----------



## minniejack

DD those quotes are lol...but the one about the boiled H2O really happened to me--it blew the doors of the microwave--thankfully, no one was injured...I guess I'm unlucky

Welcome Big Kahuna


----------



## macraven




----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


>




hope you feel better soon 


Here's a question for all of you...
My son and his friend told me after much deliberation that their mutual friend has been being abused my their mother--a Very big pillar of the community and state--he actually had to miss class last week because she hit him so hard with a book in his chest that he couldn't breathe.

The boys are afraid that I will turn in her...I don't know what to do.  

The only thing I've done since I've been placed with the knowledge of this abuse is to take it to prayer.  So far I don't have an answer.  I'm not 2nd guessing HIS response, just asking for some opinions from you all.


----------



## camsmomE

minniejack said:


> hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> Here's a question for all of you...
> My son and his friend told me after much deliberation that their mutual friend has been being abused my their mother--a Very big pillar of the community and state--he actually had to miss class last week because she hit him so hard with a book in his chest that he couldn't breathe.
> 
> The boys are afraid that I will turn in her...I don't know what to do.
> 
> The only thing I've done since I've been placed with the knowledge of this abuse is to take it to prayer.  So far I don't have an answer.  I'm not 2nd guessing HIS response, just asking for some opinions from you all.



Speaking as a teacher and mandated reporter... You really need to call this in. I know it's not easy (Lord knows I cried each time I've called one in, and I can't even count all of them... only once was it a false alarm) No one has the right to abuse a child, no one, not even a pillar of the community- ESPECIALLY a pillar of the community, now that I think about it. Sorry for the venting session. That's my say on it.


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


>



 Feel better!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Marcie, your Photopass pics are awesome!!  We never really take advantage of that. Gotta do that more!!

Feel better, Mac.  I just hope you aren't leaning over the toilet like this little dude...


----------



## thebigkahuna

donaldduck352 said:


> *Welcome to the AP darkside.What resort you book?*


im offsite ~ all the onsite hotels were silly expensive. got a great internet rate at the doubletree across the street, which let me add a day onto my stay.
(hard rock wanted over $400 a night!)


----------



## minniejack

camsmomE said:


> Speaking as a teacher and mandated reporter... You really need to call this in. I know it's not easy (Lord knows I cried each time I've called one in, and I can't even count all of them... only once was it a false alarm) No one has the right to abuse a child, no one, not even a pillar of the community- ESPECIALLY a pillar of the community, now that I think about it. Sorry for the venting session. That's my say on it.



that's kinda what i was hoping someone would say...I'll pm to let you know some more details about this person as to why her kids might not be believed


----------



## Mad Hattered

WOOHOO!! The Wildcats just whooped the Florida Gators in the SEC Conference Championship game 70-54!!  Sorry, DD.

Got some chicken thighs and wings brining in the fridge to grill up later.  Along with some grilled asparagus and grilled salad. Temps were in the mid 60's yesterday but we hung out at the zoo so I didn't get a chance to grill.  Today it's around 50 so I'm definiately pulling the grill out!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey everyone

Mac.......feel better real soon 

DD..........that is one gorgeous little baby. I`ve been told not to get broody!!!!

Marcie.......loved the trip report......pics were amazing.

Minniejack.......you`ve got to report this. Good luck with what you decide. Very brave of your son to tell you.

Had a strange dream last night, strangely enough had it once before.........in the dream I was talking to Macraven, Keishashadow, MetroWest and Mad Hattered in Citywalk.........but we all used our user names.........not real names......... and all conversations were like what they are on here ......in boxes....like a cartoon bubble.......very odd. And I hadn`t even had a glass of wine before I went to bed!!

Have a good week


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!  How are we all coping with the time change?  It certainly will be nice to have the sun til 7 or so!

Early day on a Monday 

Have a great night all!


----------



## macraven

tanks for the thoughts...


being a sickie suxs big time.


----------



## Coach81

Good morning all.. we're back!!!  I've got a trip report started somewhere around here... 

To sum it up.. FANTASTIC TIME as usual...

Highlights:

1. Family time (of course)
2. Bay Lake Towers.. (very pleasantly surprised)
3. La Nouba - WOW...

Depressed to be back.. but good news is.. in just under 3 months.. we're headed back to Orlando to see Harry and the gang!!!


----------



## keishashadow

bleech to time changes, going to be a loooong week



schumigirl said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Had a strange dream last night, strangely enough had it once before.........in the dream I was talking to Macraven, Keishashadow, MetroWest and Mad Hattered in Citywalk.........but we all used our user names.........not real names......... and all conversations were like what they are on here ......in boxes....like a cartoon bubble.......very odd. And I hadn`t even had a glass of wine before I went to bed!!
> 
> Have a good week


 
 
was it in color?
RL DISboard meets are great



macraven said:


> tanks for the thoughts...
> 
> 
> being a sickie suxs big time.


 





hang in there

mj oh dear, gotta do the right thing!

coach - welcome home!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, we're finally on to the Cheesehead day in the trip report for all you Packers' Fans on this thread!    This was a long one - had to break it into two parts and then add the boys' pics separately so 3 links:

Cheeseheads Part 1

GO PACK GO Part 2

Today's Pics of the Boys


----------



## tink20

Cheesehead pics were.....awesome.  I'm new here, so don't know everyone very well, but you and your DH seem like "fun" peeps!

Your DS and is GF are so cute!


----------



## Mad Hattered

schumigirl said:


> Had a strange dream last night, strangely enough had it once before.........in the dream I was talking to Macraven, Keishashadow, MetroWest and Mad Hattered in Citywalk.........but we all used our user names.........not real names......... and all conversations were like what they are on here ......in boxes....like a cartoon bubble.......very odd. And I hadn`t even had a glass of wine before I went to bed!!
> 
> Have a good week



Was I wearing a big hat and look like Johnny Depp?  Are you sure this conversation was in Citywalk and not Toon Lagoon??!!   Did Mac take forever to finish a sentence because she could only say so much as she scrolled past us?  Was Keisha like talking to a wall?  And what are we all doing?  We're staring at each other and trying to figure out what the hell Scooby Doo is saying!  So far we can only make out Rut Ro.  Thank God Double D wasn't there.  That wacked out Rabbit would give me the creeps after awhile.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Welcome back, Coach!!  We just saw La Nouba for the first time last November.  It WAS wow!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Was I wearing a big hat and look like Johnny Depp? Are you sure this conversation was in Citywalk and not Toon Lagoon??!! Did Mac take forever to finish a sentence because she could only say so much as she scrolled past us? *Was Keisha like talking to a wall?* And what are we all doing? We're staring at each other and trying to figure out what the hell Scooby Doo is saying! So far we can only make out Rut Ro. Thank God Double D wasn't there. That wacked out Rabbit would give me the creeps after awhile.


 
hmmph, no need to bore inanimate objects, i just carry on with the voices in my head, nwa ha ha


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> hmmph, no need to bore inanimate objects, i just carry on with the voices in my head, nwa ha ha


 
That's the best I could come up with a the time to match our avatars.  I know you have the Bates motel sign so I guess I could have said....does talking to Keisha make you miss your mom?


----------



## Mad Hattered

marciemi said:


> Okay, we're finally on to the Cheesehead day in the trip report for all you Packers' Fans on this thread!    This was a long one - had to break it into two parts and then add the boys' pics separately so 3 links:
> 
> Cheeseheads Part 1
> 
> GO PACK GO!!  Part 2
> 
> Today's Pics of the Boys




Great job again, Marcie!!  The cheesehead is awesome.  You need to fix the link of part 2, though.  It comes up as part one again on this end.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Was I wearing a big hat and look like Johnny Depp?  Are you sure this conversation was in Citywalk and not Toon Lagoon??!!   Did Mac take forever to finish a sentence because she could only say so much as she scrolled past us?  Was Keisha like talking to a wall?  And what are we all doing?  We're staring at each other and trying to figure out what the hell Scooby Doo is saying!  So far we can only make out Rut Ro.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God Double D wasn't there.  That wacked out Rabbit would give me the creeps after awhile.




*If you only knew!!!

So far I've met mac,patster734,kieshashadow,CDN friends of pooh,Laurabearz,ky07,RAPstar,yellowfish,AlexandNessa,phamton and Purseval at our Dis meets at Uni.And yes they all say I'm CREEPY!!Wha-ha-ha-ha!!!Be afraid MH,be Very afriad......*


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> That's the best I could come up with a the time to match our avatars. I know you have the Bates motel sign so I guess I could have said....does talking to Keisha make you miss your mom?


 
lol you done goodfyi, I took the pic out @ USH on the studio tour & bubbas mom (yet another homie i've met up with @ U) helped me figure out how to resize it to meet the avatar restrictions here.

imo psycho's one of the best horror flicks of it's time, as I tell my spawn:   "A boy's best friend is his mother."


----------



## Mad Hattered

Agreed, Keisha.  WAAAAAY ahead of it's time!! 

DD....I'm sure we'd get along great.  I can't wait to meet some of you peeps at HHN some year.

And, oh yeah.....forgot to ***** about our local meteorologists today.  Went to bed with a forecast of rain and some possible snow flurries.  Woke up to 5 inches of snow and a 3 hour trip to work this morning.   Totally caught everyone off guard.  To think that only 2 days ago we were enjoying the zoo and 70 degree temps! 

Where we got to meet Scratchy and Bernie's parents...


----------



## marciemi

BIG NEWS - HE GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stephen.  To MIT.  He just found out tonight!  

The $180,000 NROTC scholarship will also help immensely , assuming we get him medically cleared again.  He sees the neuro for a follow up MRI on May 2nd and if that's clear then he's good to go!  Keep him in your prayers for us!!


----------



## keishashadow

congrats to marci's sonthat's a big deal & corresponding commitment, ROTC can be a great program for those willing to commit, good luck to him.

MH bernie is cool name, did u consider itchy & scratchy?

Wonder if there's a time change hater support group? not enough coffee in the world to get me going today.


----------



## macraven

it's morning time, per Mac time, and i'm alive.



i'll go back and play ketchup on what i have missed........
after i have had a lot of coffee......


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> congrats to marci's sonthat's a big deal & corresponding commitment, ROTC can be a great program for those willing to commit, good luck to him.




And  me...I've lost 14# since this time last year--and that was on the notorious doctor's scales!!!

Still want those pesky 10 to go.

And DH only had to be told by a coworker about a lawsuit for one of the drugs that he is taking to get him to quit taking and lost 10# almost immediately.  (yep...this would be the same DH that I've repeatedly told him to quit taking said drugs, but who I am??  Just a past medical research librarian, but hey listen to your coworkers)


----------



## tink20

I think we (DS and myself, maybe DD,but doubt it.) are going to go camping Friday night.  My sister's children are on spring break, and she was going to drive up (from FL to AL) Also, my other sis. and her two kids. So there will be about 5 kids ages 5-9 We'll see if we can keep these kids entertained (with no electronics )

Campsite: At my parents (they live on about 15 acres of land with a big pond), so not really roughing, but its a start, for non-campers.


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 we used to tent camp (a lot), bonding experience that we often speak of fondly...hold out for air mattresses.

mju go girl! 

mac must've fell in the pot of java, here's a few life preservers



 bought a box of these bad boys for family this weekend, tried to resist...didn't make it


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> DD....I'm sure we'd get along great.  I can't wait to meet some of you peeps at HHN some year



*I know we would.You should try it one year.Its great fun to put a face and spend a few hours with fellow Dis'ers!!

Congrats marci on Stephan.MIT WOW!!Fingers,toes and eyes crossed the MRI comes out good..

Good luck tink20,thats alot of kids to take camping*


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies just popping in to say hi and hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## Coach81

Mad Hattered said:


> Welcome back, Coach!!  We just saw La Nouba for the first time last November.  It WAS wow!!



Yeah.. absolutely one of the best shows we've ever seen.. we LOVED IT..



marciemi said:


> BIG NEWS - HE GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen.  To MIT.  He just found out tonight!
> 
> The $180,000 NROTC scholarship will also help immensely , assuming we get him medically cleared again.  He sees the neuro for a follow up MRI on May 2nd and if that's clear then he's good to go!  Keep him in your prayers for us!!



Congrats!!!  That is outstanding!!!



minniejack said:


> And  me...I've lost 14# since this time last year--and that was on the notorious doctor's scales!!!
> 
> Still want those pesky 10 to go.
> 
> And DH only had to be told by a coworker about a lawsuit for one of the drugs that he is taking to get him to quit taking and lost 10# almost immediately.  (yep...this would be the same DH that I've repeatedly told him to quit taking said drugs, but who I am??  Just a past medical research librarian, but hey listen to your coworkers)



Congrats to you, Minnie!!!  Ahhh yes.. the last 10... always a challenge.. but just stick to it.. you will get it done!!!


tink20 said:


> I think we (DS and myself, maybe DD,but doubt it.) are going to go camping Friday night.  My sister's children are on spring break, and she was going to drive up (from FL to AL) Also, my other sis. and her two kids. So there will be about 5 kids ages 5-9 We'll see if we can keep these kids entertained (with no electronics )
> Wife and I often talk about buying a big RV.... perhaps after we hit the lottery
> 
> Campsite: At my parents (they live on about 15 acres of land with a big pond), so not really roughing, but its a start, for non-campers.





ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just popping in to say hi and hope everyone is doing well *



Doing just fine here.. in the mist of planning for our return trip to USF!!!


----------



## Coach81

ok here are the plans..


1. Hard Rock Hotel.. - club level.. for 3 nights.. - if we check out on the Saturday, do we still get our FOTL passes for that day???

2. Coco Water Resort- 4 nights.. probably get a family suite..

3. Seaworld for one day..


How does all that sound.. besides EXPENSIVE ?


----------



## ky07

Coach81 said:


> Yeah.. absolutely one of the best shows we've ever seen.. we LOVED IT..
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  That is outstanding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you, Minnie!!!  Ahhh yes.. the last 10... always a challenge.. but just stick to it.. you will get it done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing just fine here.. in the mist of planning for our return trip to USF!!!


Thats great to hear coach and have a great time but our trip to Universal had to be canceled this year due to my dental problems but already saving for next year and concidering doing two weeks next instead of one to make up for missing this year


----------



## donaldduck352

Coach81 said:


> ok here are the plans..
> 
> 
> 1. Hard Rock Hotel.. - club level.. for 3 nights.. - if we check out on the Saturday, do we still get our FOTL passes for that day???
> 
> 2. Coco Water Resort- 4 nights.. probably get a family suite..
> 
> 3. Seaworld for one day..
> 
> 
> How does all that sound.. besides EXPENSIVE ?



*Sounds like a great vacation.Yes your check out day you still get the FOTL privilege.We usually use the last day to catch a few rides in the morning and pool hop over to PBH.We ask for late check out and they never charge for it.

You gotta wright a review about CoCo Key.Always wondered about staying there.The website looks kool.

Oh forgot to add,try the Kitchen at HRH.Great food,service and vibe for the whole family..*


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just popping in to say hi and hope everyone is doing well *



 *Hey stranger!!*


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i .
> 
> how youse and the 'pool boy' doing?
> once we hit 250 pages, i have to go make a new place for us.
> and, we will be needing a pool and helper when that time comes....
> 
> 
> hey, how's your boy doing?




I dont think I told youse but Freddy the pool boy has a 2nd job.
He is a football (soccer) player and he has joined CELTIC !!! 
He has been injured for a good while but the commercial guys saw a window and he is now the face...and body...of the new club catalogue.

There is also a gigantic Freddy poster hangin out side the club shop for me too drool over match day.

So yeh,things are goooooood !!! 

Ma boy is doin great,he is trainin hard at his breakin ( Im not aloud to call it breakdancing any more,its not cool) and lovin it.


Hope youse are all well...x


----------



## scotlass

Mr Duck - your Grandbaby is beautiful.....


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Mr Duck - your Grandbaby is beautiful.....



*Thank you.Can ya tell she be Irish?*


----------



## KStarfish82

How did you like GLEE Mac?


----------



## donaldduck352

*I think mac is busy putting the finishing touches on the house for the homies part #9!!

Hard to believe we it's house #9 already..*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Coach81 said:


> ok here are the plans..
> 
> 
> 1. Hard Rock Hotel.. - club level.. for 3 nights.. - if we check out on the Saturday, do we still get our FOTL passes for that day???
> 
> 2. Coco Water Resort- 4 nights.. probably get a family suite..
> 
> 3. Seaworld for one day..
> 
> 
> How does all that sound.. besides EXPENSIVE ?


Probably not as expensive as our Poly Club Level stay


----------



## Coach81

ky07 said:


> Thats great to hear coach and have a great time but our trip to Universal had to be canceled this year due to my dental problems but already saving for next year and concidering doing two weeks next instead of one to make up for missing this year


Nice.. good call with the two weeks!



donaldduck352 said:


> *Sounds like a great vacation.Yes your check out day you still get the FOTL privilege.We usually use the last day to catch a few rides in the morning and pool hop over to PBH.We ask for late check out and they never charge for it.
> 
> You gotta wright a review about CoCo Key.Always wondered about staying there.The website looks kool.
> 
> Oh forgot to add,try the Kitchen at HRH.Great food,service and vibe for the whole family..*



I'll let you guys know about CoCo.. for sure.  THanks for the kitchen tip!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Probably not as expensive as our Poly Club Level stay



Ohhhh you got me there...


----------



## keishashadow

coach SW is great, if interested check to see if u can still get the next day free via stopping @ gate

 i don't price out club level, just have never felt we'd use the gimmies as rarely do we spend much time at any hotel unless it's a beach trip, although the percs do sound luxe for those who can utilize them.  Nice to have options, Orlando does it so well.

freddy the pool boy!  i'll interpret that as 1st sign of spring


----------



## tink20

Keisha-I will definitely need an air mattress.
DD-Thanks, need all the luck, I can get.
Coach-A RV would be soooo much better than the tent I'm gonna be in. I started thinking last night about, my nightly potty break, my box fan (must have white noise) and my morning coffee. 


Can new homies come along for the ride? 


donaldduck352 said:


> *I think mac is busy putting the finishing touches on the house for the homies part #9!!
> 
> Hard to believe we it's house #9 already..*



Oh, one ? How do you do multiple quotes?


----------



## minniejack

tink20 said:


> Keisha-I will definitely need an air mattress.
> DD-Thanks, need all the luck, I can get.
> Coach-A RV would be soooo much better than the tent I'm gonna be in. I started thinking last night about, my nightly potty break, my box fan (must have white noise) and my morning coffee.
> 
> 
> Can new homies come along for the ride?
> 
> 
> Oh, one ? How do you do multiple quotes?


Tink you got the camping thing all wrong.  Here's what I've done for ages--leave the kids at the campsite with pap and grandma, eat the marshmallows and s'mores, ride the boat, go home to my nice warm bed then let the g-parents drop them back off when they're done with kiddos 

as far as multi quote--click on the little quote sign for each person you want to quote then go back and click on the quote word and voila. 

For all of you country fans out there, it looks like a great Jambo this year.  Finally--it's been a little weak since Live Nation took over...http://www.wovk.com/pages/jith.html


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> as far as multi quote--click on the little quote sign for each person you want to quote then go back and click on the quote word and voila.



Huh?  I always wondered how to do that too but couldn't follow your logic.


----------



## tink20

Thank you Minniejack, I went to the test board, and it worked 

As far as camping, I don't know what I have gotten myself into LOL.  DH, isn't going, he said his idea of camping, is a hotel room with AC and TV.


----------



## Mad Hattered

tink20 said:


> Thank you Minniejack, I went to the test board, and it worked



When you click the "quote" button it goes to the reply board with the quote.  How do you go back and quote multiple ones?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Oh wait....I think I see the other button.  Duh!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh wait....I think I see the other button.  Duh!



Why yes.....yes I do.



tink20 said:


> Thank you Minniejack, I went to the test board, and it worked
> 
> As far as camping, I don't know what I have gotten myself into LOL.  DH, isn't going, he said his idea of camping, is a hotel room with AC and TV.



BTW.....we camp about 20 times during the Spring/Summer seasons.  We LOVE it!!!


*this now completes my quoting test* It better have worked!!


----------



## macraven

Mad H.......you can get a higher post count if you don't use the multi quotes button......




i was going to reply to all of you but have to stop and cook dinner.
i don't understand it.
i cooked last night and now they are ready to eat again. 


i'll be back later tonight after idol to fix up our new dump.
i'll leave the key behind so youse all can find us again.




i've not lost a homie yet, i'll get you to the new place when i pay the first and last months rent on it.


----------



## tink20

MH!


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> im offsite ~ all the onsite hotels were silly expensive. got a great internet rate at the doubletree across the street, which let me add a day onto my stay.
> (hard rock wanted over $400 a night!)



welcome






to the newest homie, thebigkahuna

now where did that homie go?
i can't see em...........
come back 
come back 
where ever you are....
it's lots of fun here....come back....



schumigirl said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Mac.......feel better real soon
> 
> DD..........that is one gorgeous little baby. I`ve been told not to get broody!!!!
> 
> Marcie.......loved the trip report......pics were amazing.
> 
> Minniejack.......you`ve got to report this. Good luck with what you decide. Very brave of your son to tell you.
> 
> Had a strange dream last night, strangely enough had it once before.........in the dream I was talking to Macraven, Keishashadow, MetroWest and Mad Hattered in Citywalk.........but we all used our user names.........not real names......... and all conversations were like what they are on here ......in boxes....like a cartoon bubble.......very odd. And I hadn`t even had a glass of wine before I went to bed!!
> 
> Have a good week


good to see you here and i think that is kewl you had a dream about us homies at the darkside.

tell me the truth, did i look thin or fat in the dream.
if you say fat, you might have me mixed up with another homie......



Coach81 said:


> Good morning all.. we're back!!!  I've got a trip report started somewhere around here...
> 
> To sum it up.. FANTASTIC TIME as usual...
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> 1. Family time (of course)
> 2. Bay Lake Towers.. (very pleasantly surprised)
> 3. La Nouba - WOW...
> 
> Depressed to be back.. but good news is.. in just under 3 months.. we're headed back to Orlando to see Harry and the gang!!!



woo hoo the coach is back  and hoping the trippie starts real soon.......

i reread the post.
he loves orlando so much he is going back for seconds soon!



donaldduck352 said:


> *If you only knew!!!
> 
> So far I've met mac,patster734,kieshashadow,CDN friends of pooh,Laurabearz,ky07,RAPstar,yellowfish,AlexandNessa,phamton and Purseval at our Dis meets at Uni.And yes they all say I'm CREEPY!!Wha-ha-ha-ha!!!Be afraid MH,be Very afriad......*



you forgot darkie



keishashadow said:


> imo psycho's one of the best horror flicks of it's time, as I tell my spawn:   "A boy's best friend is his mother."



keep telling the spawns that so they remember.
it will pay off big time on mothers day this year.



marciemi said:


> BIG NEWS - HE GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen.  To MIT.  He just found out tonight!
> 
> The $180,000 NROTC scholarship will also help immensely , assuming we get him medically cleared again.  He sees the neuro for a follow up MRI on May 2nd and if that's clear then he's good to go!  Keep him in your prayers for us!!




great news for the johnson family............
and that scholarship ain't nothing to sneeze at.......
congrats!


you bet.





minniejack said:


> And  me...I've lost 14# since this time last year--and that was on the notorious doctor's scales!!!
> 
> Still want those pesky 10 to go.
> 
> And DH only had to be told by a coworker about a lawsuit for one of the drugs that he is taking to get him to quit taking and lost 10# almost immediately.  (yep...this would be the same DH that I've repeatedly told him to quit taking said drugs, but who I am??  Just a past medical research librarian, but hey listen to your coworkers)




all i can think of is you lost 14 pounds.
if you had made a separate thread about the old man, i could have replied to that but the weight loss really caught my attention.
congrats.....
you soon will be skinny....



tink20 said:


> I think we (DS and myself, maybe DD,but doubt it.) are going to go camping Friday night.  My sister's children are on spring break, and she was going to drive up (from FL to AL) Also, my other sis. and her two kids. So there will be about 5 kids ages 5-9 We'll see if we can keep these kids entertained (with no electronics )
> 
> Campsite: At my parents (they live on about 15 acres of land with a big pond), so not really roughing, but its a start, for non-campers.



oh dear. have fun camping.
i have done plenty of sleeping on the ground in the tent type of vacay......
in a way, it was a lot of fun.




ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just popping in to say hi and hope everyone is doing well *



how are you St. Lawrence?
you know we all think about you and wish you would drop in more often.
is the son still over in australia?



scotlass said:


> I dont think I told youse but Freddy the pool boy has a 2nd job.
> He is a football (soccer) player and he has joined CELTIC !!!
> He has been injured for a good while but the commercial guys saw a window and he is now the face...and body...of the new club catalogue.
> 
> There is also a gigantic Freddy poster hangin out side the club shop for me too drool over match day.
> 
> So yeh,things are goooooood !!!
> 
> Ma boy is doin great,he is trainin hard at his breakin ( Im not aloud to call it breakdancing any more,its not cool) and lovin it.
> 
> 
> Hope youse are all well...x



i do hope you will bring Freddie to the new house.
if we have a pool, we will need your man.

you son sounds kewl.
dancing is always fun to watch, or do.



KStarfish82 said:


> How did you like GLEE Mac?


i really liked the show last night!
i had no idea the two boys would do what they did but they did.
i liked the songs and the little speech that rachel did when she got the trophy from her peers.



donaldduck352 said:


> *I think mac is busy putting the finishing touches on the house for the homies part #9!!
> 
> Hard to believe we it's house #9 already..*



you know me so well.........
i was gonna decorate but will let the homies come do that in the new dump.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Probably not as expensive as our Poly Club Level stay



i think the poly club is more than i can pay.........
don't the rooms start out at $400 a night?

boy, are you and lee going to have fun staying there.!!
that place is gorgeous.




keishashadow said:


> coach SW is great, if interested check to see if u can still get the next day free via stopping @ gate
> 
> 
> 
> freddy the pool boy!  i'll interpret that as 1st sign of spring



you remember freddy too.........




tink20 said:


> Can new homies come along for the ride?
> 
> Of Course you will be coming too......
> no one is left behind.
> 
> do i sound like the ad for education now?
> 
> Oh, one ? How do you do multiple quotes?







Mad Hattered said:


> When you click the "quote" button it goes to the reply board with the quote.  How do you go back and quote multiple ones?





Mad Hattered said:


> Oh wait....I think I see the other button.  Duh!





Mad Hattered said:


> Why yes.....yes I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this now completes my quoting test* It better have worked!!



i can sleep well at night now that MH has learned multi quoting........
i can just imagine him trying to figure that second button out and the excitment he had when it worked for him.
hope he didn't scare the cats..


----------



## macraven

i'm moving us in the middle of the night so we don't have to clean up the old house we were in for #8.

i didn't think the landlord was gonna give us back our security deposit anyway.


i do have to tell you, i am taking the room that has the ocean view with an evening sunset.


here is our new home: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40352405&posted=1#post40352405.


we can go 250 pages before we get axed and the thread closes.
just starting the new digs now so we don't lose anyone in the moving process.


----------



## macraven

last homie to check out when you are on page 250, please close the door when you leave.

you will love your new home.

it does not snow there. _much_


----------



## macraven

don't forget to bring the cats with.....


----------



## macraven

catch that one before he gets away........


----------



## macraven

hey........i'm just trying to get us over to page 250 tonight........


----------



## donaldduck352

*[Good bye house for the homies #8!!/B]*


----------



## marciemi

Can I help?  

Checked out the new place and claimed my bedroom already!


----------



## marciemi

Hey DD - regarding your signature - you might like mine from a different forum I'm on - my siggie there (no cute kids on that one!) is:

"The problem with Internet quotes and statistics is that they are often wrongfully believed to be real." -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## marciemi

Hey, where'd you all go?  

Here I am on page 250, all by myself!!

Remind anyone else of Grover in "The Monster at the end of this Book"?


----------



## macraven

i'll be coming back here to catch the strays that don't have a GPS.......


i have never lost a homie in the last 4 years.....


----------



## Coach81

Good morning all...

About to order the rooms from HRH.. we are very excited.. Plan is.. HRH rooms this paycheck, then CoCo Resort next paycheck.. then tickets...

Almost Friday... hang on everyone!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Metro West

Since we've reached the magical 250 page limit, I'll go ahead and close this thread.

Mac has already opened up another thread...please check in there.

You can find the new thread here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2680237


----------

